#ubuntu-de 2011-04-11
<lolmatic> habe leider für jagged alliance 2 nix gefunden
<lolmatic> q3 hatte ich jetzt auch ubuntuusers gesehen
<lolmatic> der tipp da bringt mir leider nix, der funktioniert nicht und ist weit verbreitet
<Fussel> ist das wegen online zoggen? lolmatic 
<lolmatic> ja ich zogge auch online warum?
<Fussel> kannst du mit linux vergessen lolmatic weil die ganzen cheatverhinderer sowiso nur windows mögen, und nix andres zulassen
<lolmatic> juckt mich ned
<lolmatic> liga spiel ich mit windows
<lolmatic> :P
<lolmatic> bin hier am netbook unterwegs
<lolmatic> da interessiert mich son anti cheat scheiß nicht
<lolmatic> außerdem gibts punkbuster für linux
<lolmatic> :p
<Fussel> sperren aber auch die meisten
<lolmatic> is mir egal ich zock am netbook eh nur gelegentlich
<lolmatic> andere
<lolmatic> s thema
<lolmatic> kennt jemand ein gutes programm um auf google docs dateien zu synchronisieren?
<Protector1981> moin, isses eigentlich normal, dass sich ab einer bestimmten Laufzeit von nm-applet darin nix mehr anklicken lässt und nur ein pkill nm-applet && nm-applet & das wieder zu reparieren is
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> wie war noch ma der chat für 11.04?
<LetoTheII> Blindie: #ubunut-de+1
<Blindie> ok, danke
<MonsieurBon> hallo zusammen
<MonsieurBon> Ich versuche gerade mit VPN eine Verbindung zu meiner Uni herzustellen. Das klappt mit dem Network Manager auch bestens. ABER: whatismyip.com sagt immernoch, ich hätte eine 212.* adresse! Die VPN range meiner Uni ist aber 80.* oder sowas ähnliches. Wie krieg ich es hin, dass ich auch tatsächlich via die Uni ins Internet gehe?
<breaker313> Guten Morgen .*
<breaker313> Unter Gnome fehlt meinem Panel der Schließen-Knopf
<breaker313> wie bekomme ich diesen zurück? Das panel hatte ich versuchsweise shconmal zurückgesetzt, das war es wohl aber nicht ...
<dAnjou> schließen-knopf im panel??
<dAnjou> ubuntu-version?
<breaker313> dAnjou: 10.10
<jokrebel> hi
<lolmatic> hallo
<lolmatic> würde gerne in rhythmbox nach ordnern navigieren. wie geht das?
<r0m789> Rhythmbox unterstützt keine Wiedergabe nach Verzeichnissen, Wiedergabe erfolgt nach Tags. In diesem Falle entweder bestimmte Verzeichnisse in eigene Bibliotheken importieren lassen oder mit playlists arbeiten.  
<breaker313>  Unter Gnome fehlt meinem Panel der Schließen-Knopf
<breaker313>  ... wie bekomme ich diesen zurück? Das panel hatte ich versuchsweise shconmal zurückgesetzt, das war es wohl aber nicht ..
<dadrc> Welcher Schließen-Knopf?
<k1l> breaker313: füg mal die sitzungsanzeige dem panel hinzu.
<k1l> ansonsten weiss ich nicht, was du meinen könntest
<breaker313> k1l: ok, ich probiere es mal
<breaker313> k1l: jau das war es... danke :)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<r0m789> дбврбрреррррееее
<stegbth> Guten Tag zusammen
<stegbth> TheInfinity: darf ich fragen, welche Softwareverteilung Du einsetzt?
<TheInfinity> stegbth: wpkg
<Fussel> boa, kaum geht man vom rechner weg, so n feigling
<Fussel> huch, sorry, wrong channel
<handtuch> moin
<handtuch> wenn man die berechtigung für einen ordner auf 755 haben will wie ist denn dann der wert der bei umask eingestellt werden muss? 
<Fuchs> 022 
<handtuch> danke
<Fuchs> und damit Du das naechste mal selber rechnen kannst, was schneller geht: umask ist jeweils das Komplement, also kannst Du eigentlich die Differenz zu 7 nehmen von jedem Wert 
<handtuch> ok alles klar 
<handtuch> danke
<steffen_> hey kennt jemand von euch ein video-schnittprogramm, welches den AVCHD modus unterstützt?
<tm> steffen_: ich mein über fideoschnittprogramme steht etwas im wiki, solltest mal reinschauen :)
<steffen> danke
<steffen> danke
<erwin> hallo
<erwin> ich habe ein problem beim partitionieren
<k1l> ,wf? erwin 
<shetlandpony> erwin: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<erwin> weiß jemand wie ich freien speicher in eine extended partition verschieben kann?
<Fuchs> erwin: je nach dem wo sich dieser Speicher befindet ist das nicht trivial, weil ziemlich viel verschoben werden muss 
<Fuchs> erwin: prinzipiell sollte es aber mit gparted ab einem Livesystem gehen, mach vorher ein Backup 
<erwin> der nicht zugeteilte speicher befindet sich vor der extendet partition
<erwin> mit gparted ist der move befehl grau hinterlegt
<erwin> (mit einem live system)
<erwin> wenn ich auf "neu" gehe heisste s man kann nur 4 partitionen erstellen
<k1l> erwin: guck mal, ob nicht swap eingehängt ist .z.b.
<erwin> also bei einhängepunkt steht nix
<Fuchs> erwin: ist so, es gibt hoechstens 4 primaere Partitionen, oder 3 und n erweiterte. Und der Speicher ist dann ab da an, deswegen der Hiwneis mit dem Verschieben. Gehen sollte es, pruefe mit `mount`, ob etwas eingebunden ist, resp. nutze `swapoff`
<erwin> wie kann man das sehen?
<Fuchs> `mount` oder eben `swapoff`
<erwin> ok danke
<Fuchs> (wobei mount swap nicht listet, da geht es mir eher um andere Partitionen) 
<pog> gibt es fuer Ubuntu/Linux eine Art Snipping-Tool, wo man einen Teil eines Bildschirmes direkt als Bild abspeichern kann?
<k1l> die haben in gparted doch nen haken dran wenn sie eingehängt sind, bzw so nen schnüsselsymbol
<Deem> pog: ist bereits integriert. Drück mala uf "Druck"
<k1l> pog: bildschirmfoto machen und dann mit $bildbearbeitung abschneiden?
<pog> thanks!
<pog> Deem: es geht, ich hab's grad gefunden. thanks
<kritzi> hallo, wie muss ich ein .desktop-file erstellen damit ubuntu unity das dazugehörige fenster auch dem starter zuordnet?
<Obituary> hallo
<Obituary> viele grusse von spanien
<andreas_> Hi ich habe ein Problem mit Pulse und bräuchte eure Hilfe. In Pastebin habe ich es beschrieben: [paste:400078:Problem mit Pulse]
<andreas_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400078/
<dAnjou> andreas_: warum machst du nich gleich n forumpost draus?
<TheInfinity> ntfs home partition? Oo
<TheInfinity> irks.
<lignux> join #radiotux
<lignux> arg
<lignux> moin
<andreas_> naja - ntfs weil windows (das parallel installiert ist) auch auf die Ordner "Dokumente", "Musik", "Video"ect zugreifen soll
<andreas_> lignux: ich find kein #radiotux
<koegs> andreas_: dann empfehle ich home als ext3/4 anzulegen und unter windows ext-treiber zu nutzen
<andreas_> koegs: naja - eigentlich hatte ich gehofft das linux (als flexibleres von beiden betriebsystemen) mit NTFS klar kommt.
<andreas_> und auser Pulse funktioniert bisher auch alles
<koegs> andreas_: NTFS (welches nicht alle Features eines ext-FS abbilden kann) als Home zu benutzen halte ich für mehr als fragwürdig
<andreas_> hm, ok
<andreas_> welchen ext-treiber würdest du für windows empfehlen (muss lesen und schreiben können)
<koegs> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-read-ext3ext4-linux-partition-from-windows-7.html <- sagt google
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/2dtrjkg |   How to read Ext3/Ext4 linux partition from windows 7 | Ubuntu Geek
<LetoTheII> andreas_: gar keinen, finger weg von ext-schreibzugriff mit windows.
<andreas_> oO
<LetoTheII> andreas_: fakt - es funktioniert einfach nicht.
<andreas_> LetoTheII: wie würdest du dieses Problem dann lösen
<andreas_> LetoTheII: ich würde meine Lautstärke in Ubuntu nähmlich schon gerne verändern können.
<LetoTheII> andreas_: was du machen kannst - einige relevante ordner von windows aus quermounten. also deine windows-platte nach /mnt/windows und dann halt deinen windows-musikordner auf ~/Musik, deinen windows-videoordner auf ~/Videos, und so weiter und so fort.
<andreas_> Werden die dann auch als Ubuntu-Standartordner genutzt ?
<LetoTheII> andreas_: der homeordner selbst sollte allerdings schon auf nem ernsthaften dateisystem liegen. einem mit unix-rechten.
<LetoTheII> andreas_: wenn du die quermounts alle richtig machst, dann ja.
<andreas_> hm
<LetoTheII> andreas_: und - es heisst standarD!
<andreas_> LetoTheII: hast du irgendwo ein Tutorial oder einen Wiki-eintag dafür. So firm bin ich in Ubunu noch nicht
<LetoTheII> andreas_: aich schau grade.
<andreas_> LetoTheII: PS Auf Rechtschreibfehler gibt es keinen Finderlohn ;)
<LetoTheII> andreas_: also die prinzipiellen grundlagen sind hier. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden
<LetoTheII> andreas_: und dann musst du halt die entsprechend für dich wichtigen ordner rauspicken und mit denen bind-mounts machen.
<LetoTheII> andreas_: und falls du, wie ich oben zwischen den zeilen rausgelesen habe dein home auf ntfs hast, würd ich sowieso als allererstes mal das grade biegen (am besten von 0 auf), weil das wird dich immer wieder einholen.
<andreas_> LetoTheII: hm - bisher macht /home auf NTFS auser mit Pulse keine Probleme - aber ich glaube ich werde deinen Rat befolgen und /home wieder zurückhohlen (oder Ubuntu neu aufsetzten)
<andreas_> LetoTheII: Nur wie das mit den bind-mounts geht muss ich dann noch rauskriegen.
<LetoTheII> andreas_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Einzelne-Ordner-einbinden
<andreas_> LetoThe2nd: danke - ich glaub damit komme ich weiter :)
<LetoThe2nd> andreas_: have fun.
<andreas_> LetoThe2nd: ich hoff das werd ich haben;)
<matthias_> hi leute
<matthias_> bin ich hier auch richtig für xubuntu, oder gibts da nen extra channel auf deutsch?
<LetoThe2nd> matthias_: ist schon richtig hier. einfach fragen.
<matthias_> ich bin seit gestern von ubuntu auf xubuntu, nur etz kann ich nicht mehr auf meine ntfs partitionen zugreifen, werden unter orte nicht einmal angezeigt
<LetoThe2nd> matthias_: vermutlich laufen die ganzen gnome-gizmos da einfach nicht... halt manuell mounten, bzw. gleich in die fstab eintragen.
<LetoThe2nd> ,mount? matthias_ 
<shetlandpony> matthias_, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> ,fstab? matthias_ 
<shetlandpony> matthias_, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<lolmatic> matthias_: ntfs-3g
<LetoThe2nd> lolmatic: würd ich mal spontan davon ausgehen, dass das vorhanden und ok ist.
<matthias_> jup isses
<lolmatic> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7228/bildschirmfotoa.png
<lolmatic> bei den spielen geht bei 4en der sound nicht >:(
<lolmatic> linux spiele wohlgemerkt. :O
<lolmatic> padsp hilft nur bedingt weiter
<lolmatic> kann ich nicht irgendwie einfach nen kernel mit oss installieren oder so? damit das läuft?
<bullgard4> Wer schafft es, mit Banshee den Podcast http://www.tagesschau.de/export/video-podcast/tagesschau abzuspielen? Oder kann Banshee diesen Podcast nicht abspielen in Ermangelung eines geeigneten Codecs?
<Kumpu> lol
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> hi
<shrekk> nabend
<dumbidubidub> ds
<jokrebel> gn8
<lolmatic> hi
<lolmatic> wenn ich bei meinem 2. panel "oben" einstelle, wechselt es von selbst auf unten und bleibt auf unten....
<NTQ> kennt jemand ein kostenloses live streaming portal um selbst videos ins netz zu streamen. justin.tv will unter ubuntu scheinbar nicht so richtig. es gibt keinen "Allow"-Button, den ich drücken kann...
<apollo13> NTQ: magst mal passwort ändern und mir im query schicken? ich denk nicht dass dort nen allow button sein sollte
<apollo13> zumindest nicht in der art die du erwartest
<NTQ> apollo13: ich kann dir mal nen screeni zeigen, moment
<brain> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, auf welcher Ubuntuversion Mintlinux9 (Isadora) basiert?
<apollo13> brain: frag das bitte im mintlinux channel, wir kennen uns hier nicht mit mint aus und googlen kannst sicher auch selber ;)
<brain> thx
<NTQ> http://freakscorner.de/Bilder/justin.tv
<apollo13> ich nehm an die verwenden flash?
<NTQ> apollo13: ja, sieht ganz danach aus
<NTQ> ich habe adobe flash installiert und sonst klappt auch alles damit. sogar chatroulette ^^
<apollo13> da brauchst wohl shockwave, das gibts für linux afaik nicht wirklich
<NTQ> apollo13: ist das so viel anders?
<apollo13> a) bin ich mir nicht sicher, b) ja es ist anders ;)
<ppq> jo shockwave gibts nicht
<ppq> aber das braucht man idr. auch nicht :D
<NTQ> gut, dann wären wir wieder beim zweiten teil meiner frage: kennt jemand einen anderen kostenlosen livestream-anbieter/-server?
<apollo13> damit bist hier off topic ;)
<NTQ> stimmt, mist :D
<NTQ> hm... gibt es auch einen deutschen ubuntu-offtopic-channel?
<Guschtel> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Guschtel> :D
<NTQ> hmja, das war einfach
<lolmatic> is das awn panel besser als das gnome panel?
<Frickelpit> ist ein bmw besser als ein benz?
<lolmatic> ne!
<lolmatic> aber ein panel is kein benz!
<lolmatic> das gnome panel is eher ein vw
<lolmatic> solide mittelklasse ^
<lolmatic> ich will irgendwas abgedrehtes mit opengl animationen oder so :>
<k1l> lolmatic: probier es doch einfach aus. sonst kann man dazu nichts sagen
<lolmatic> welche panels gibt es noch?
<Frickelpit> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop#Panels
<Frickelpit> direkt dadrunter auch noch eine kleine auswahl an docks
<lolmatic> danke
<Fr4gg0r> moin
<Fr4gg0r> ich hätte gern nen shellscript, dass mir ne datei über scp verschickt..
<Fr4gg0r> das prob ist, wie geb ich denn dem script das pw mit.. authentifizierung ist über public/private key + pw
<kelbek> nabend freunde
<Fr4gg0r> nicht möglich?
<lolmatic> schon mal nen scp client mit parametern probiert?
<Fr4gg0r> hab hier einfach das normale scp binary ._.
<Fr4gg0r> http://blogs.oracle.com/SanthoshK/2008/08/automate_linux_scp_command.html da geht das wohl... :D
<Fr4gg0r> versteh das skript nur nicht wirklich
<lolmatic> man scp
<Fr4gg0r> hat nicht wirklich geholfen
<lolmatic> da steht doch alles
<Fr4gg0r> da steht nicht, wie ich als paramter das pw übergeben kann
<Fr4gg0r> gehe mal davon aus, das ist nicht implementiert
<lolmatic> finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. wer will schon seine passwörter in irgendwelchen scripts liegen haben
<lolmatic> wie wärs mit ftp?
<Fr4gg0r> geht um den uni server
<Fr4gg0r> ka ob das geht^^
<lolmatic> wie uni server?
<Fr4gg0r> die uni stellt nen server bereit für ssh logins
<Fr4gg0r> über pubkey rsa
<lolmatic> es gibt glaub ich ein tool mit dem du ssh/scp verbindungen als dateisystem einbinden kannst
<lolmatic> CY
<lolmatic> dann könntest du einfach die dateien hin und her kopieren
<Fr4gg0r> mh schau ich mir mal an
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-12
<lolmatic> Fr4gg0r: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/avfs
<Fr4gg0r> thx schau ich morgen an ;)
<Fr4gg0r> hatte gerade den lichtblitz wie die mechanik aufgabe funzt -> jetzt gehts ins bett ^^
<defpon> hi
<defpon> ich will mit cron / bash / aptitude automatisch updaten - tut auch soweit - bekomme aber ne komische fehlermeldung
<defpon> debconf: kann Oberfläche nicht initialisieren: Dialog
<defpon> debconf: (TERM ist nicht gesetzt, die Dialog-Oberfläche kann daher nicht verwendet werden.)
<defpon> debconf: greife zurück auf die Oberfläche: Readline
<defpon> debconf: kann Oberfläche nicht initialisieren: Readline
<defpon> debconf: (Diese Oberfläche bedarf eines steuernden Terminals.)
<defpon> debconf: greife zurück auf die Oberfläche: Teletype
<defpon> dpkg-preconfigure: kann Stdin nicht wieder öffnen: 
<defpon> debconf: kann Oberfläche nicht initialisieren: Dialog
<defpon> hat jmd einen plan?
<lolmatic> hallo
<defpon> hi
<lolmatic> hab ein kleines problemchen. habe diverse programme über synaptic installiert und jetzt geht mein sound nicht mehr, es wird keine hardware erkannt. was kann ich tun?
<Orcor> www.ubuntu-forum.de
<defpon> lolmatic: soviel ich weiß gibt es diverse sound treiber
<Orcor> kommt auf die soundkarte an
<lolmatic> hab komplett intel hardware
<lolmatic> hat auch wunderbar funktioniert
<lolmatic> bis ich einige programme installiert habe
<lolmatic> weiß aber leider nicht welches programm das verursacht
<lolmatic> re
<defpon> lolmatic: schau doch mal nach pulse, oss
<defpon> normal ist der alsa treiber
<defpon> pulse und oss sind glaub ich nicht std. mässig installiert und können viell. das prob verursachen bin aber auch kein pro
<defpon> hatte selbst mal probs wg. sound durch gfx card durschleusen
<defpon> bzw. im mixer mal nachschauen ob der richtige treiber gewählt ist, und auch die regler oben sind (lol)
<lolmatic> also pulseaudio ist da
<lolmatic> so ein mist :(
<defpon> lolmatic
<defpon> hast mal den mixer gechecked?
<lolmatic> was für nen mixer brauch ich?
<defpon> was hast denn für ein buntu
<defpon> irgendwo wirds doch einen sound mixer geben
<lolmatic> 10.10 32 bit
<defpon> auf das lautstärken regler icon klicken?
<defpon> myth ku xu buntu?
<lolmatic> das geht schon. bloß wenn ich auf hardware gehe wird nix angezeigt. kann auch keine regler verschieben
<lolmatic> u
<lolmatic> buntu
<defpon> also gnome - kannst ein gerät dort im mixer auswählen (dropdown box)?
<lolmatic> ne
<lolmatic> wird nix erkannt
<defpon> kannst ja mal in der console    lspci -vv eingeben
<lolmatic> das is so nervig wenn man nicht weißt worans liegt :(
<lolmatic> bin neu bei ubuntu
<defpon> never touch a running system ;)
<defpon> mit lspci -v
<defpon> bzw lspci -vv
<defpon> kannst schauen wie deine soundkarte heißt und ob ggf. ein modul/treiber geladen ist
<defpon> sowas wie
<defpon> 01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller
<defpon> und
<defpon>  Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<defpon>         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<lolmatic> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<defpon> und welches programm brauchst du um sound abzuspielen?
<lolmatic> lol
<lolmatic> nach nem modprobe snd-hda-intel is der sound wieder angesprungen
<lolmatic> das modul war nicht geladen
<defpon> lol
<lolmatic> irgend so ein scheißprogramm aus synaptic hat das rausgeschmissen
<lolmatic> jo, scheint wieder alles zu funktionieren.
<defpon> bin ich überfragt - ich benutze nur aptitude
<defpon> ok supi - have fun
<lolmatic> jo
<lolmatic> endlich wieder der fette bass :D
<defpon> yeah
<fornext> Teste Ubuntu gerade auf einer externen USB-Festplatte. Kann es sein, dass Standby dadurch nicht funktioniert, oder nicht?
<fornext> Im Standbymodus bekommt die Platte keinen Strom mehr.
<fornext> Dann noch eine Frage: Der externe Monitoranschluss funktioniert schon. Wenn ich einen Beamer anstecke, dann kann ich über die Bildschirmeinstellungen entsprechend konfigurieren. Schön wäre es, wenn nach Anstecken aber automatisch eine gewünschte Konfiguration abgerufen wird.
<bullgard4> fornext: "Kann es sein, dass Standby dadurch nicht funktioniert" <--  Ja.
<lolmatic> hallo
<Blindie> guten tag
<Blindie> ich hab nen problem mit grub
<Blindie> statt umlauten hab ich dort fragezeichen und die pfeiltasten funktionieren nicht
<fornext> Ich bekomme einen Prozess nicht gekillt: "dpkg" . Abwürgen geht auch nicht. Was kann ich tun? Neubooten oder ausloggen geht gerade nicht.
<Blindie> irgendwie hat der ubuntu installer m[ll mit grub gebaut
<Blindie> und ich kann per livesystem komischerweise auch nicht auf meine platten zugreifen um grub zu bearbeiten
<defpon> hi
<defpon> weiß jmd wie ich Content-Type: text/plain;charset="utf-8" in postfix als header configurieren kann. thunderbird wählt beim öffnen der mail immer iso-8851-15 und dann verhackt es die umlaute
<jham> defpon: in thunderbird gibt's doch eine einstellung fuer kodierung, iirc
<defpon> jham: ja aber ich muß das jedesmal von hand auswählen
<defpon> bei anderen mails schaltet er autom. auf utf-8 um, nur nich bei meinen mails
<jham> ach so. ok
<wolfffffi> Moin! Ich habe ein massives X-Problem mit einer 82845G/GL Grafikkarte, die unter Ubuntu 8.04 noch einwandfrei lief, nach einem Update auf 10.04 klappte nur noch die Anmeldung (GDM) und danach tat sich nichts mehr. Auch ein weiteres Update auf 10.10 brachte nix, was nun?
<ppq> wolfffffi: kannst du manuell metacity starten? nachm einloggen alt+f2 -> metacity --replace
<wolfffffi> ok, probiere ich gleich, danke schonmal
<wolfffffi> ich habe beim Neustart auch jetzt noch einen anderen Fehler bemerkt: kernel.maps.protect is an unknown key, aber das guck ich mir gleich mal in der bootlogd an
<wolfffffi> ppq: ok, das hatte ich vermutet, alt-f2 funktioniert leider nicht, passiert leider gar ronny
<wolfffffi> "gar ronny" = gar nichts :)
<ppq> hmpf
<ppq> sind die desktopeffekte aktiviert?
<ppq> nopaste bitte mal deine ~/.xsession-errors
<wolfffffi> ok, sofort... 
<wolfffffi> ppq: ok, ist gepastet
<ppq> link? :D
<Deem> wolfffffi: du musst uns auch schon den link mitteilen
<wolfffffi> ppq: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400081/
<ppq> wolfffffi: steht jetz nichts interessantes drin zu dem problem :/
<ppq> wolfffffi: die karte macht in der regel in verbindung mit compiz probleme
<ppq> wär nur schön wenn man das auch mal über log oder errormsg bestätigen könnte hier
<ppq> die lösung wäre dann jedenfalls       mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz/ && echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<wolfffffi> ppq: die karte ist onboard und da ich von einme Problem gelesen hatte, hatte ich auch vorhin schon eine s3 (zusätzlich) eingebaut und im bios umgeschaltet. Aber das Ergebnis war genau das gleiche
<wolfffffi> ppq: ok, kann ich ja gleich mal ausprobieren
<ppq> das kannst du mal probieren, wenn's nichts bringt, dann wenigstens ohne tote und verletzte 
<ppq> oh man, du hast aber auch gar keine vernünftige grafikkarte :D
<wolfffffi> ppq: das ist nat. nicht mein Rechner :)
<wolfffffi> ppq: nach dem editieren der compiz-manager Datei ein /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<ppq> jo
<juun> Hallo Liebe Leute. Ich hoffe ein mdadm-Experte kann mir weiterhelfen. Ich wollte gestern mein RAID-5 von 4 auf 8 Platten vergrössern, doch leider gab es gleich zu beginn einen Fehler auf einer der Platten. /proc/mdstat lässt sich nun nicht mehr abfragen und diverse Prozesse sind im D-State. Hier noch ein zwei Logs: http://pastebin.com/E8Yywfks http://pastebin.com/Ru6FkP8G  Kann mir wohl jemand einen Tipp zum weiteren Vorgehen geben?
<wolfffffi> ppq: tja, hat leider nicht geklappt :/ trotzdem danke!
<wolfffffi> bis spaeter vielleicht
<fornext> Macht Hyperthreading Sinn oder besser deaktivieren?
<Fuchs> Anwendungszweck der Maschine? 
<hdp> Welches Hyperthreading?
<fornext>  Es kommt jetzt Ubuntu 10.10 drauf. Das zeigt mir vier Kerne an, obwohl nur zwei da sind Atom550. Anwendung ist Office und Aurfen, PDFs lesen, Anschließen an einen Beamer.
<fornext> Priorität ist eine lange Akkulaufzeit und schnelles Booten/Aufwachen aus Standby.
<Fuchs> lass es drin
<fornext> Standby geht noch nicht, aber ich hoffe, dass es daran liegt, dass Ubuntu auf einer USB-Festplatte installiert war.
<fornext> Sonst macht noch die Helligkeitsreglung Probleme.
<Fuchs> was fuer ein Modell, was fuer eine GPU, welcher Treiber? 
<fornext> Samsung nf201 aber die Anleitung hat geholfen.
<fornext> http://twistedpairdevelopment.wordpress.com/2010/11/16/installing-ubuntu-on-a-samsung-n145-and-possibly-others/
<shetlandpony> fornext's url: http://tinyurl.com/3243pg2 | Installing Ubuntu on a Samsung N145 (and possibly others)   Twisted Pair Development
<fornext> d.h. 100% nicht.
<fornext> Aber immerhin läuft der Screen jetzt mit voller Helligkeit.
<fornext> Nur eine Sache habe ich nicht verstanden: Wie das Multitouch eingeschaltet werden soll.
<sackgesicht> hi
<sackgesicht> http://forum.mods.de/bb/board.php?BID=87
<sackgesicht> kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?
<Fuchs> der Link fuehrt zu einer Forenuebersicht
<sackgesicht> es geht um 2 netzwerkkarten mit 2 voneinander getrennten netzen
 * LetoThe2nd öffnet keine links wenn der frager nicht mal in nem halben satz sagen kann um was es denn geht.
<sackgesicht> sorry, hier der richtige link: http://forum.mods.de/bb/thread.php?TID=205682
<sackgesicht> LetoThe2nd: steht doch darunter?
<Deem> mich würde der Nick irritieren.
<LetoThe2nd> den lass ich mal aussen vor, aber ich weiss die antwort gerade nicht spontan. fertig.
<sackgesicht> LetoThe2nd: danke wenigstens danke für die mühe :)
<benni> Hi there, could you recommend a cheap AMD graphics card that runs well with open source drivers?
<benni> up deutsch :D
<Fuchs> ,hcl? benni am besten da schauen
<shetlandpony> benni am besten da schauen: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<benni> Fuchs, danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<benni> Da das Humble Bundle 3 wohl ein wenig grafikintensivere Spiele dabei hat, denke ich langsam drüber nach meine onboard grafik upzugraden ;)
<Fuchs> hm, einfach als Hinweis: die offenen Treiber sind nicht gerade fuer ihre Performance bekannt
<LetoThe2nd> benni: see query.
 * ppq votiert für hd5xxx+fglrx
<Fuchs> und solltest Du Dich entscheiden die proprietaeren zu nehmen, dann wuerde ich persoenlich eher zu einer nvidia Karte tendieren, hat man meist weniger Aerger
<Fuchs> bei den offenen aber klar Ati. 
 * LetoThe2nd votiert dann halt auch mal im open, für HD43xx + fglrx. zwei stück davon im rechner, einstecken, läuft. mit fglrx, und sogar gefühlt weniger konfigurationsärger als unter windows.
<benni> LetoThe2nd, http://trine-thegame.com/site/index.php?page=videos meinst du sowas läuft mit ner 4350?
<benni> ich hab schon lang nix mehr gespielt und keine Ahnung
<LetoThe2nd> benni: brauch ich gar nicht anschauen, kann ich eh nix dazu sagen. ich weiss nur dass die karten preiswert sind und bei mir völlig ohne mucken laufen.
<benni> Spielst du damit irgendwas?
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<benni> ok
<sky1> hab mal ne frage bez. apache ... gibt es innerhalb der vhost infrastruktur die möglichkeit was zu vererben? zb. für ssl
<TheInfinity> sky1: in wiefern vererben?
<TheInfinity> sky1: also was genau willst du im zusammenhang mit ssl machen?
<sky1> zB. das ich eine direktive für ssl habe ... und das dann immer, wenn was über port 443 kommt, es dann an diese seite  vererbt wird ... 
<sky1> also sprich wenn ich einen webserver mit https:test.local habe, das die ssl direktive irgendwie vererbt wird, und ich nicht städnig diese bei jedem vhost eintragen muss ...
<sky1> gibt es in apache überhaupt eine vererbungskette?
<sky1> es müßte doch klappen wenn ich was in der default conf eintrage, und einen vhost adde, das sich dann dieses einstellungen vererben funkt das ...
<mgolisch> wozu?
<sky1> das ich nicht ständig wenn was dazukommt ... was bearbeiten muss, will en paar standardsachen default haben ..
<mgolisch> include ?
<sky1> stimmt... daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht ... 
<sky1> is wahrscheinlich auch sinniger von strukturierung .... danke 
<sky1> aber... gibt es unter den vhosts eine vererbungskette?
<mgolisch> ka
<lolmatic> hallo
<lolmatic> kann mir jemand sagen warum meine fensterdekorationen nach dem rebooten weg sind?
<empinator> vielleicht haben deiner mama die vorhänge nicht mehr gefallen  j/k ;-)
<empinator> sorry, leider keine sinnvolle lösung parat
<lolmatic> hat sich erledigt
<lolmatic> compiz --replace
<Guest33011> hallo jemand da
<Luzifer> Ne is nie jemand  da... Warum sollten wir auch... O_o
<ubuciko> Gibt es eine möglichkeit, dass tor automatisch alle 60 Sekunden eine komplett neue Verbindung aufbaut bzw. komplett andere nodes benutzt?
<empinator> cron ?
<ubuciko> ich habe dazu nur das hier gefunden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558051
<ubuciko> ließe sich mit einem script alle 60s "signal NEWNYM" an tor senden?
<joschi> ubuciko: was soll NEWNYM für ein signal sein?
<ubuciko> joschi: lt. internet kann man damit tor dazu anweisen, sich eine neue verbindung zu suchen
<ubuciko> angeblich macht das vidalia auch so, wenn man auf "neue Identität" klickt
<empinator> du beziehst dich auf den letzten post im thread, richtig?
<joschi> ubuciko: ah, dass ist ein kommando für tor. http://en.linuxreviews.org/HOWTO_use_the_Internet_anonymously_using_Tor_and_Privoxy#Some_tricks
<shetlandpony> joschi's url: http://tinyurl.com/68z8hk5 | HOWTO use the Internet anonymously using Tor and Privoxy - LinuxReviews
<ubuciko> empinator: jap
<empinator> also wenn dieses kommando so funktioniert (wovon ich ausgehe, dass du es ausprobiert hast)
<empinator> dann kannst du dieses kommand ja einfach "schedulen"
<empinator> also doch cron :-)
<ubuciko> ausprobiert habe ich das noch nicht, empinator
<ubuciko> ich habe keine ahnung, wo ich das reinschreiben muss ;)
<empinator> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cron
<ubuciko> kann man nicht irgendwie ein bashscript machen, was nach dem senden des befehls einfach 60 Sekunden wartet, bis sich der Vorgang wiederholt?
<Fuchs> sleep? 
<ubuciko> Fuchs: so in etwa
<Fuchs> wenn Du nun noch das passende Tor-Kommando weisst, dann kannst Du das ja loesen
<ubuciko> tor kommandos müssten sein AUTHENTICATE "pw"| SIGNAL NEWNYM | QUIT
<empinator> du kannst an cron auch shell-scripte übergeben... aber ja, du kannst auch eine schleife machen, mit 60s delay
<ubuciko> also mit telnet 127.0.0.1 9051 und dann die befehle funktioniert das soweit
<ubuciko> jetzt müsste ich das nur noch in ein bash script reinpacken
<koegs> ubuciko: netcat
<ubuciko> koegs: was?
<koegs> das ist der befehl, welchen du suchst
<ubuciko> koegs: wofür? mit telnet funktioniert das doch
<koegs> und wie übergibst du dann die befehle?
<ubuciko> keine ahnung, kann man doch einfach eingeben, sobald man telnet offen hat..?
<tm> jooo, machste alle 60 sekunden :)
 * tm facepalm*
<ubuciko> nja, das skript kann die doch eingeben ;)
<ubuciko> sry, ich hab echt keine ahnung
<koegs> deswegen der hinweis auf netcat -.-
<k1l> warum will man eh alle 60sek die node wechseln? das nervt doch nur
<RAMZi> huhu
<LetoThe2nd> tm: soll ich auch mal?
<tm> LetoThe2nd: nur zu :)
 * LetoThe2nd facepalmt tm.
<tm> LetoThe2nd: das hast du fein gemacht :)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<ubuciko> kann mir mal jemand so ein bashscript schreiben? irgendwie bin ich grad hart am scheitern
<ubuciko> m(
<benutzer> Hallo
<benutzer> Habe xubuntu, meine Internetgeschwindigkeit ist 3-4mal langsamer als die Windowsrechner die am gleichen netzwerk hängen kann man da was an den einstellungen ändern??
<tm> ubuciko: while true; do command; sleep 60; done; <-- wäre eine möglickeit, wie man die in einem shell script einbau sollte im wiki stehen oder bei google zu finden sein, du kannst telnet, was aber komplizierter ist, wie netcat - da du bei telnet die eingabe umleiten mußt - wie man netcat benutzt ist ziemlich gut in der man page beschrieben oder auch bei google
<tm> +t
<tm> ansonsten wäre sicherlich der channel ##bash-de besser, da dass was du vor hast weniger mit ubuntu zu tun hat
<sdx23> benutzer: Womit getestet? Wie verbunden? 
<ubuciko> tm: und wie muss ich die befehle notieren, die dann via telnet oder netvat gesendet werden sollen?
<ubuciko> *netcat
<tm> ubuciko: schau dir beispiele im bei google an, oder in der netcat man page, ich meine da steht sowas auch drin, ich möchte dir kein fertiges shell script schreiben, dass wäre nur suboptimal - lern fischen ;)
<benutzer> getestet garnicht intenetdownloat ist genauso schnell wie die anderen rechner auch aber Seitenaufbau im Firefox ist 3-4mal langsamer als die anderen rechener
<tm> ubuciko: alternativ kannst du im ##bash-de channel nachfragen
<sdx23> benutzer: tja, Seitenaufbau ist eben was ganz anderes sodass man an ganz anderen Stellen suchen muss. Ich würde beim dns anfangen.
<benutzer> ich bin linuxanfänger du müsstest mir das auf kindergartenniveau erklären sorry
<ubuciko> ich müsste ja nur wissen, wie sich die werte im script an telnet übergeben lassen
<sdx23> benutzer: dns macht aus einer domain wie zB. example.com eine IP-Adresse. Um zu testen ob es an der Langsamkeit der DNS-Auflösung liegt, könntest du eine beliebige Seite über deren IP(bekommt man mittels "dig <domain>" oder eine der ip-tools-Seiten, die man so findet) anstatt der Domain aufrufen.
<benutzer> die gleiche internetseite geht beim firefox ( linux) in4min auf und beim Win (internetexplorer) in 5 sec. auf
<Wedelwolf__> lol
<bullgard4> Wofür steht "MRU" in  /usr/scr/linux-source-2.6.38/fs/xfs/xfs_mru_cache.c?
<rumpe1> hmm... most recently used(?)
<lolmatic> hi
<rumpe1> steht das nicht im source?
<lolmatic> wie schaltet man antialiasing in compiz ein?
<soxor_> Hallo benutzer Ich habe das selbe Problem aber ich könnte das mit einem anderem Browser unter Ubuntu Lösen 
<bullgard4> rumpe1: Es scheint, Du hast Recht:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cache_algorithms
<rumpe1> \o/ yay
<Wired_Life> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das label einer ntfs platte/partition lösche? ntfslabel /dev/sdd1 "" funktioniert nicht
<realjoe> hi, gibt es im internet eine repositoryliste der angebotenen kommerziellen software?
<ppq> realjoe: am besten suchst du dir für jede software, die du brauchst und die nicht in den offiziellen repos ist, extra die quelle raus.
<ppq> realjoe: andernfalls läufst du gefahr, zu viele repos einzutragen und erhöhst so das risiko von fremdquellenproblemen
<realjoe> nene ich bin grad bloß neugierig was für software Canonical grad vertreibt
<ppq> realjoe: achso, im canonical partner repo meinst du?
<realjoe> jo genau
<ppq> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/
<ppq> klick dich halt durch
<realjoe> ah, genau das hab ich gesucht, danke
<jojo4> hallo, ich versuche unter 10.04 meine evolution kontakte über ubuntu one zu synchronisieren, obwohl ich mit ubuntu one verbunden bin läd es diese aber nicht herunter. weiß hier jemand rat?
<LupusE> hoi
<lolmatic> bin auf der suche nach einem programm das system logs kompakt auf dem desktop (widget oder so) anzeigt
<lolmatic> hat jemand nentip?
<rumpe1> lolmatic, system logs kompakt? was ist darunter zu verstehen? nur fehlermeldungen gefiltert?
<Gorfex> is zwar nicht auf dem desktop oder als widget, trotzdem brauchbar -> KSystemLog
<lolmatic> ja filter wären nicht schlecht
<rumpe1> lolmatic, kann man sich doch recht einfach selbst scripten... wenn mans denn braucht...
<lolmatic> mich interessiert eher der sicherheitsaspekt
<lolmatic> also fehlgeschlagene anmeldungen, snort usw
<rumpe1> auch noch was massgeschneidertes :D
<jokrebel> namd
<rumpe1> wieso nicht incron+diff+grep+notify-send in nen topf und einmal umrühren? ;)
<benpu> Ich bräuchte mal kurz hilfe mit meinem nfs server. Ich hab auf dem Server (Ubuntu 10.04) eine ext4 Partition unter /mnt/Partition gemountet mit rw,auto,users. Für das Netzwerk hab ich mal testweise / mit meiner IP und den Parameter (rw,async) freigegeben. Jedoch ist kein Inhalt in der Platte sichtbar. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<benpu> achso und das ganze hab ich dann per "sudo mount 192.168.2.101:/ /media/Platte" auf dem Client gemountet
<grossing> benpu, was meinst du mit "Kein Inhalt sichtbar"? Mit nem Dateimanager?
<benpu> grossing: nautilus zeigt an dass der ordner, wo die festplatte gemountet wurde, leer ist
<grossing> Und was sagt mount dazu? Bitte nur die betreffende Zeile
<jokrebel> cu
<bobo_> hallo, wenn ich wlan (192.168.178.0) und ethernet (192.168.1.0) habe, wie kann ich alles was nicht an 192.168.1.0 geht über wlan leiten?
<POVaddct> defaultroute passend setzen
<grossing> benpu, Und was sagt mount dazu? Bitte nur die betreffende Zeile
<bobo_> grossing, im nm-applet?
<POVaddct> bobo_: ich benutze network manager nicht
<benpu> grossing: die zeile aus dem fstab?
<grossing> bobo_, ich bin andere Baustelle ;-)
<grossing> benpu, die Zeile der Ausgabe von "mount"
<POVaddct> bobo_: welche ausgabe liefert "ip route"?
<POVaddct> bobo_: wenn mehr als eine zeile mit "default" beginnt, hast du eine default-route zuviel :)
<benpu> grossing: auf dem server oder dem client? auf dem client gibts nichts aus. auf dem server weiß ich nicht. die ist mit fstab gemountet
<bobo_> POVaddct, http://pastebin.com/24ia5ZNL
<bobo_> ah, halt
<grossing> benpu, auf dem Client meinte ich. Kommt da gar nichts oder nur nichts zu /media/Platte ?
<bobo_> POVaddct, http://pastebin.com/B1DWwUwS
<POVaddct> bobo_: die defaultroute geht uebers wlan0-interface. das willst du doch.
<bobo_> komisch, wieso geht dann ping heise.de nicht?
<benpu> grossing: zum nfs-mount nach /media/platte kommt nix...
<POVaddct> bobo_: was steht denn in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<bobo_> ah, halt, kommando zurück. jetzt scheints zu gehen
<bobo_> cool, danke!
<POVaddct> bobo_: du solltest nicht dhcp ueber zwei interfaces gleichzeitig machen.
<benpu> grossing: ist doch normal oder? ich kann alle verzeichnisse durchgehen im / auf dem server... außer das verzeichnis /mnt/partition ist leer
<benpu> grossing: also auf dem client dann der vollständige pfad /media/Platte/mnt/Partition
<benpu> grossing: der ist leer
<bobo_> es war die Option "Diese Verbindung nur für Routen innerhalb dieses Netzwerkes ..." + "Für alle Benutzer verfügbar machen" bei beiden Verbindungen.
<bobo_> POVaddct, sollte nicht so eingestellt sein. ethernet ist eigentlich statisch vergeben...
<grossing> benpu, moooment: du mountest / vom Server nach /media/Platte. Dann sollte deine Verzeichnisstruktur der Servers unter /media/Platte zu finden sein
<POVaddct> bobo_: okay, dann ist ja gut
<benpu> grossing: jep so isses... ich finde auch ALLES wieder... auch /mnt/Partition... Jedoch ist es leer. Und das ist es zu 100% nicht!
<grossing> benpu, gib am Client mal "sudo mount" ein. Da müßte eine Zeile für das nfs zu finden sein
<POVaddct> bobo_: ich glaube dieses berechtigungskonzept innerhalb von network manager ist schon jedem auf die fuesse gefallen
<bobo_> POVaddct, nm-applet ist für die gängigen normalfälle super. ansonsten schmeiß ich das auch raus. aber das ist mein arbeitslaptop, da wollte ich nicht rumfrickeln.
<benpu> grossing: 'SERVERIP':/ on /media/server type nfs (rw,addr='SERVERIP')
<POVaddct> bobo_: dann hab ich wohl zuviel ausnahmefaelle. nm hat mich bisher immer nur genervt.
<benpu> grossing: ich hab dir den inkorrekten pfad genannt... /media/server/mnt/Backup ist der richtige für die ext4-partition die ich ansprechen will... und dort zeigts nichts an
<benpu> grossing: aber das prinzi ist auf jeden fall das gleiche
<grossing> benpu, also: Du hast die Partition auf dem Server freigegeben? Und auf dem Client gemountet? Und "mount" sagt dazu nix?
<lolmatic> wieder da =)
<lolmatic> hab was geiles gefunden
<lolmatic> prelude-lml ^_^
<benpu> grossing: nein... was sollte es denn sagen? mir hats noch nie was gesagt... es hat einfach funktioniert...
<grossing> benpu, es sollte was in der Art sagen: 192.168.10.13:/home/florian/tah on /home/florian/tah type nfs (rw,users,noexec,nosuid,nodev,addr=192.168.10.13)
<benpu> grossing: achso... jetzt habe ich verstanden... aber das hab ich doch schon oben gepostet: 'SERVERIP':/ on /media/server type nfs (rw,addr='SERVERIP')
<grossing> benpu, und auf dem Server ist was unter /mnt/partition gemountet und auch sichtbar?
<shrekk> nabend 
<lolmatic> gibts ne möglichkeit unter 10.10 irgendwie oss sound zusätzlich zu bekommen? viele meiner alten linux spiele nutzen das und die wenigsten haben sound :(
<lolmatic> ich habs mit oss4 versucht, aber dann hatte ich gar keinen sound mehr
<Fuchs> lolmatic: ja, padsp oder aoss 
<Fuchs> ,pulseaudio? lolmatic 
<shetlandpony> lolmatic, pulseaudio ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<Nevada_> Hallo
<Nevada_> Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung "kernel panic not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block". Danach bootet das Netbook nicht weiter und ich muss den Akku entfernen damit es ausgeht. Beim nächsten Start erscheint ebenfalls weiß auf schwarzem Hintergrund GNU GRUB mit mehreren Auswahlmöglichkeiten...
<benpu> grossing: ja es ist sichtbar... ich hatte auch mal was mit sftp aufgebaut aber das war mir dann zu langsam
<Nevada_> darunter der memorytest, den ich durchgeführt habe und welcher keine Fehler festgestellt hat. Auch kann ich Ubuntu mit recovery mode starten. Daneben gibt es noch zwei Auswahlmöglichkeiten, einmal ubuntu, with linux 2.6.35-28 und einmal ubuntu, with linux 2.6.35-22. Die erstere beschert mir die obige Fehlermeldung, während die zweite korrekt bootet. Jetzt möchte ich, dass das Netbook von vorneherein die funktionierende Option wä
<Nevada_> hlt. Hilfe? Ich benutze 10.10 Netbook Remix
<TheInfinity> Nevada_: den besagten kernel neu installieren bringt welches resultat?
<chrishuygens> hallo, kann ich hier schon fragen zu natty loswerden, oder gibts dazu einen speziellen channel?
<TheInfinity> chrishuygens: #ubuntu-de+1
<Nevada_> Ich bin nicht bewandert mit Ubuntu, vor vier Tagen hab ich mich zum ersten Mal damit befasst. Ich weiß also nicht direkt, was du meinst. Vom USB-Stick booten und Ubuntu ganz neu installieren? @The_Infinity
<benpu> Nevada_: Ich würde das defekte Kernel Image löschen und update-grup ausführen... Aber kA ob der über den Updatemanager das nochmal installieren will...
<benpu> Nevada_: Neuinstallieren brauchst du eigentlich nix
<Nevada_> benpu: ja, das möchte ich. Das defekte ist ja das erste in der Liste, was es zum booten auswählt. Also ich kann jetzt "e" drücken to edit the commands before booting oder "c" für command-line
<benpu> Nevada_: von grub hab ich keine ahnung... ich hätts vom fs gelöscht..
<Nevada_> Ich kann als Neuling damit gerade nichts anfangen *zu Tode google*
<grossing> benpu, iwie komm ich grad nicht hinter dein Problem. Ich schlafe mal ne Nacht darüber ;-)
<benpu> ich bin aber morgen nich mehr hier
<benpu> grossing: s.o. ;-)
<realjoe> hi, ich denk grad dran ein raid 5 (software) aufzubauen, is da ein zacate board schnell genug um die daten per gigabit lan weiterzuleiten?
<Nevada_> Was bedeuten die Zahlen hinter der Kernelauflistung? ist 2.6.35-22 jünger als 2.6.35-28 ?
<benpu> Nevada_: jup
<POVaddct> benpu: falsch
<POVaddct> benpu: 2.6.35-22 ist aeltetr
<benpu> POVaddct: schande auf mein haupt -.-
<Nevada_> es erstellt einen neuen Kernel, wenn ich in Ubuntu Updates ausführe?
<POVaddct> Nevada_: erstellt wird da nix, nur installiert
<POVaddct> Nevada_: du solltest den funktionierenden kernel (2.6.35-22) booten und das paket mit dem nicht bootenden kernel deinstallieren
<Nevada_> aha! Das geht dann von einem terminal aus?
<POVaddct> Nevada_: ja, auch. ist am einfachsten im chat zu beschreiben
<Nevada_> d.h. du willst mir helfen ?
<POVaddct> Nevada_: jo
<Nevada_> POVaddct: danke dir :) ich wäre soweit
<POVaddct> Nevada_: ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich den netbook remix nicht kenne
<POVaddct> Nevada_: okay, wie du ein terminal oeffnest, weisst du?
<Nevada_> ist offen
<benpu> POVaddct: und der versucht nicht den kernel wieder zu updaten?
<POVaddct> benpu: doch, wahrscheinlich
<Nevada_> doch, vor zwei Startversuchen wurden mir hier Updates vorgeschlagen. Es sind gerade keine da (aber auch kein Internet)
<POVaddct> benpu: aber remote ist es kaum moeglich zu debuggen, warum der neuere kernel nicht bootet
<Braindead73> NEvada: welches netbook hast du ?
<Nevada_> braindead73: Samsung N145
<POVaddct> Nevada_: auf der shell im terminal deinstallierst du erstmal den neueren kernel: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.35-28
<Braindead73> Nevada: mmh, ok, hab gedacht es vielleicht ein nc10, weil dort läuft der aktuelle kernel, evtl. ist nur beim update was schiefgelaufen, und der Kernel ansich funktioniert bei dir nach einem neuen update
<Nevada_> ich weiß noch nichtmal was von einem Update. Für mich kam die Fehlermeldung eher aus heiterem Himmel
<Nevada_> POVaddct: Befehl ist ausgeführt, er ist fertig mit der Deinstallation
<POVaddct> Nevada_: dann reboote mal, jetzt sollte nur der 2.6.35-28 aus der grub-auswahl verschwunden sein
<Braindead73> Nevada. mach vorher noch update-grub
<POVaddct> Braindead73: update-grub wird bei kernel (de)installieren automatisch ausgefuehrt
<Nevada_> Braindead73, das kam zu spät ^^
<POVaddct> Braindead73: sitzt im postinst/postrm
<Nevada_> ok, er hat fein hochgefahren
<POVaddct> Nevada_: jo, aber der naechste update beschert dir wieder 2.6.35-28
<Braindead73> POVaddct: ich kann mich jetzt täuschen, aber als ich das letzte mal die alten kernelversionen deinstallier hab, musst d
<Braindead73> ich das noch machen
<POVaddct> Braindead73: sollte nicht so sein
<POVaddct> Braindead73: oder hast du den kernel nicht als paket installiert?
<Braindead73> POVaddct: doch eigentlich schon, es kann sein, dass ich mich falsch erinnere, ich achte mal beim nächsten mal drauf
<Nevada_> Wie entschuldigt, ich bin kafk
<POVaddct> Nevada_: parse error  :)
<joho> öhm hallo
<ppq> ähm hallo auch ;)
<joho> :-P
<joho> ich dachte mal ich nerve ausnahmsweise mal wen anderes als meine Freunde mit meinen Linux Problemchen...
<ppq> ,frag joho da bist du hier richtig
<k1l> ,wf? joho 
<shetlandpony> joho: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ppq> (hm fail. aber du verstehst schon :D)
<joho> nuja, wolle ja erstmal anfragen ob hier überhaupt wer helfen mag...
<Deem> kommt auf das Linux an. :D
<joho> Ubuntu
<Deem> ansonsten
<Deem> ,frag? joho 
<shetlandpony> joho: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<joho> sonst wäre ich ja im suse help channel oder sowas
<joho> Cool
<joho> also 
<bekks> Welche Ubuntu Version?
 * k1l wartet mal, bis die metafragen-party um ist und infos rausgerückt werden :)
<joho> 10.10
<joho> wenn ich minecraft spiele habe ich neuerdings ein kleines Problem...
<joho> nach ca 20 min geht mein schlepptop einfacha us
<joho> bumm
<joho> ohne runterfahren oder sowas einfach pen und aus
<joho> #passiet auch bei civ V
<joho> *passiert
<Deem> joho: wird das ding vielleicht zu warm?
<Funfood> wird er heiss?
 * k1l tippt auf nen hitzeproblem
<Funfood> *g*
<ppq> hitze++
<joho> XD
<joho> war auch meine erste vermutung, aber ich habe das geführ bei 1080 p vids auf youtube wird er wärmer
<Funfood> eine abgelesene Temperatur wäre hilfreicher als ein Gefühl
<k1l> joho: mein gefühl sagt mir, du hast keine ahnung von hitze in laptops :)
<Deem> mein Laptop hat atm gefühlte drölffantilliarden Grad und der is trotzdem noch an :D
<joho> habe mal gleich nach so nem absturz geggogelt wie ich ans systemlog rankomme und lesss /var/log/syslog eingetippzt
<Nevada_> ich bin wieder da povaddct, braindead73
<Funfood> lass dir die aktuelle temp doch im panel anzeigen
<joho> früher hatte der das bei minecraft nie und auch nie als ich teilweise noch windows gestartet habe
<Funfood> zB mit dem Gnome Sensors applet
<Braindead73> nevada: wenn du willst, kannst du jetzt ja mal testen , ob der neue kernel grundschätzlich nicht bei dir funktioniert
<Nevada_> also die Updates wieder draufspielen?
<Braindead73> yepp
<joho> danke für den applet tipp, mache ich gleich mal drauf
<joho> also das kann sein, das der nur mit linux überhitzt...
<Nevada_> da muss ich passen, weil ich im Moment kein Internet habe. (wie man unschwer dran erkennen kann, dass ich hier bin... argh, Technik)
<ppq> joho: das kann durchaus sein, ja. sonst mal prophylaktisch kühler entstauben
<Braindead73> Nevada: lol
<joho> kp wie das bei nem laptop geht, aber werde ich mal ausprobieren... danke für die tipps, jetzt kann ich wenigstens mal rausfinden woran es liegt
<joho> tschöö
<Nevada_> Danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe, POVaddct, Braindead73, ich hab den Glauben an Ubuntu wiedergewonnen. War kurz davor, das Handtuch zu schmeißen
<POVaddct> Nevada_: waere aber zuwenig ausdauer, wenn du es erst vier tage hast
<Braindead73> nevada: rückschläge treten immer mal wieder auf, und mit hilfe des forums und auch hier wird
<Nevada_> Dafür hat es mir schon genug Probleme gemacht. Mit Samsung ist Ubuntu Netbook nicht wirklich kompatibel, und für einen Anfänger die Hölle
<k1l> Nevada_: auf meinem samsung nc10 schnurrt es wie ein kätzchen :/
<Braindead73> Nevada: ich hab den nc10, läuft ohne Probleme
<POVaddct> Nevada_: hab mal ein wenig zum n145 gegoogelt. immerhin scheint da ja ne ath9k wlan-karte drin zu sein.
<POVaddct> Nevada_: wlan-technisch kann man es viiiel schlechter treffen
<Nevada_> wobei mir ja auch gerade gesagt wird, "WLAN-Karte ist nicht verfügbar"
<POVaddct> Nevada_: hat das netbook einen rf killswitch?
<Nevada_> rf?
<POVaddct> Nevada_: zum ausschalten von wlan/bluetooth-radio
<Nevada_> fn+F9
<POVaddct> Nevada_: also nur softwaremaessig
<POVaddct> Nevada_: da ich die dieses netbook nicht weiter kenne, kann ich nix dazu sagen. die sondertasten macht jeder hersteller anders.
<Nevada_> ich weiß es gehört nicht hierher, aber ich kann mich gerade nirgendwo sonst hinwenden: Internet funktioniert hier (offenbar), aber in keinem Browser ("Fehler: Server nicht gefunden"). Was ist da los?
<Nevada_> @WLAN-Karte: das ist nur ein Problem von vielen, damit beschäftige ich mich wannanders v.v
<POVaddct> Nevada_: nameserver-einstellungen pruefen
<POVaddct> Nevada_: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Nevada_> DNS-Server antwortet nicht (hier läuft btw Windows 7)
<POVaddct> Nevada_: zu windows kann ich nicht helfen
<flo> hat gerade jmd zeit und lust sich mein ssh/scp problem anzuhören?
<bekks> ,frag? flo 
<shetlandpony> flo: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Guschtel> ,mf? flo 
<shetlandpony> flo: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<POVaddct> Nevada_: aber du kannst mal in eine "aufgabeeinforderung" :)) ping 141.1.1.1 eingeben
<Nevada_> es liegt nicht an meinem Computer, sondern alle am Funknetz beteiligten haben kein Internet im Browser, wohingehen sowas wie icq, irc funktionieren. Aber ich verstehe, dass das nicht hierher gehört
<Braindead73> nevada: windows kann ich nicht helfen, aber zum wlan, biste sicher, dass das teil keinen schalter hat ? 
<flo> okay ich will per scp von remote zu remote kopieren, bekomm aber connection refused. ssh allein zur jeweiligen maschine funzt aber einwandfrei
<bekks> Nevada_: DNS Problem im Router.
<flo> keys sind ausgetauscht, login klappt auch automatisch
<POVaddct> bekks: koennte ipv6 vs. ipv4 sein
<k1l> flo: port oder user mitgeben?
<flo> k1l: japp
<Nevada_> Braindead73: Das Netbook? sehr sicher, nur fn+F9. ich schau gleich nochmal in die installierten Samsung-Tools ob es an ist
<POVaddct> flo: bei scp ist die option fuer den port nicht -p, sondern -P
<Nevada_> bekks: ja, soviel weiß ich schon. Hast du eine mögliche Lösung?
<bekks> Nevada_: PRüfe die Einstellungen im Router.
<flo> POVaddct: ports sind jeweils standard 22
<flo> wie gesagt ssh selbst funktioniert auch 1a
<flo> auch scp von remote zu lokal und umgekehrt
<flo> und remote zu remote
<flo> das klappt eben nicht
<POVaddct> flo: zeig mal dein scp-kommando
<flo> scp -r user@maschine:/pfad/bla user2@maschine2:/pfad <-- klappt nicht
<Nevada_> Braindead73: Samsung Tools Einstellungen: WLAN-Karte ist grau unterlegt, es heißt ich hab keine. Gestern, vor dem Fehler (und dem Update) war die Option aber garantiert verfügbar
<Guschtel> flo: äh?
<bekks> flo: Was soll der DER Unsinn? :)
<POVaddct> flo: wuss? du willst von remote auf remote kopieren
<Guschtel> flo: von lokal nach remote oder umgekehrt
<bekks> ssh auf machine1, dort scp auf machine2. Fertig.
<Braindead73> Nevada: Samsung Tools ? laufen die unter linux ?
<flo> genau ich möchte von remote nach remote kopieren ohne erst lokal zwischenspeichern zu müssen
<bekks> flo: MUSST Du auch nicht...
<bekks> ssh auf machine1, von dort scp auf machine2.
<Nevada_> Braindead73: Das sind die Samsung Tools von voRia, sind für N145 quasi Voraussetzung dafür, dass Ubuntu gescheit läuft
<flo> bekks: das funktioniert aber nicht, weil ich von der einen maschine nicht raus komme
<bekks> flo: Dann MUSST du zwischenspeichern ODER tunneln.
<bekks> ICH würde ja tunneln...
<Nevada_> bekks: Ich bin durch Ethernetkabel mit dem Router verbunden, wie war die IP vom Router...?
<bekks> Nevada_: Kenne ich deinen Router? Nein.
<flo> bekks: tunneln z.b. wie? 
<Nevada_> bekks: die auf die eigene Maschine verweisende IP? 127...?
<Braindead73> Nevada: die hab ich nicht gebraucht bei meinem nc10, das könnte auch das problem mit dem kernel update erklären, schau die den entsprechenden wiki artikel bzgl. fremdpakete an
<Braindead73> Nevada: gerade als Einsteiger sollte man auf Fremdpakate komplett verzichten
<POVaddct> Nevada_: also doch denkbar schlechte hardware fuer linux, wenns nur mit komischen closed-source zusatztreibern laeuft.
<flo> danke schonmal!
<Nevada_> braindead73, povaddct: aye
<POVaddct> Nevada_: naja, samsung hat sich in sachen linuxsupport noch nie besonders hervorgetan
<bekks> flo: ssh -L ...
<bekks> Nevada_: Das ist localhost und nicht dein Router...
<Nevada_> povaddct: ich meine, ich hab mir da selbst eine Falle gebaut. Windows 7 ist runter vom Netbook, jetzt muss ich mit Ubuntu  leben
<POVaddct> Nevada_: keine recovery-medien?
<bekks> POVaddct: "vergessen" ;)
<Braindead73> Nevada: Installiere es aber neu ohne das voria ppa , wlan sollte out of the box funktionieren 
<POVaddct> Braindead73: ach, das ist nur fuer den wlan-krempel?
<Braindead73> Nevada: Nicht nur
<POVaddct> Braindead73: dann ist _das_ wohl der support fuer den nonstandard-killswitch?
<Nevada_> recovery von Windows? Versucht, fehlgeschlagen, sein gelassen. Es konnte mir keine CD erstellen ohne CD-Laufwerk und auf die externe Festplatte hat es sich verweigert
<Braindead73> Povaddct: yepp, auch
<Braindead73> Nevada: schau mal hier: http://twistedpairdevelopment.wordpress.com/2010/11/16/installing-ubuntu-on-a-samsung-n145-and-possibly-others/
<shetlandpony> Braindead73's url: http://tinyurl.com/3243pg2 | Installing Ubuntu on a Samsung N145 (and possibly others)   Twisted Pair Development
<POVaddct> Braindead73: ist ja genauso toll wie sony mit ihrem verkackten bios
<Nevada_> Braindead73, ich würde schrecklich gerne da schauen, aber Internet abseits von irc verweigert den Dienst
<Braindead73> Nevada: lass aber den ersten tipp weg ;)
<Braindead73> Nevada: stimmt nicht dran gedacht
<Braindead73> POVaddct: ja, leider
<Nevada_> ich hab mir die Links aber gespeichert
<bekks> Nevada_: Trag lokal mal einen anderen Nameserver ein in der /etc/resolv.conf
<bekks> 8.8.8.8 
<POVaddct> bekks: uebersetz das mal in windows7-dns-einstellungen :)
<Nevada_> bekks: das Netbook erkennt gerade seine WLAN-Karte nicht... genau
<bobo_> oh, neuerding win support hier?
<bekks> Nevada_: Und das Ding hat kein Kabel?
<bobo_> ;)
<POVaddct> bobo_: noe, aber Nevada_ ist zur zeit nur mit nem windowsrechner im netz
<bobo_> der arme
<Nevada_> bobo_:aber berechtiger Einwand
<Nevada_> bekks: statt nameserver 192.168... also 8.8.8.8?
<bekks> Ja.
<POVaddct> das ist der nameserver von google
<bekks> Macht ja nichts - zum Testen :)
<POVaddct> eben
<Nevada_> erst die Zugriffsrechte dafür ändern... terminal, chmod 755?
<bekks> Nevada_: Watt?
<Nevada_> es lässt mich nichts ändern
<bekks> Ich denke, Du bist unter Windows?
<POVaddct> Nevada_: wir dachten du machst das jetzt auf deiner windowskiste
<POVaddct> Nevada_: mit dem linuxteil bist du doch eh nicht im netz
<bekks> Unter Ubuntu macht man sowas mit sudo
<Nevada_> ja, wahr. aber wie geht das in windows?
<Nevada_> ich fühl mich etwas daneben, sowas in #ubuntu zu fragen
<flo> bekks: herzlichen dank, tunnel läuft ;)
<bekks> Netzwerkeinstellungen, rechte Maustaste auf die Verbindung, IPv4 Einstellungen. Den Rest findest Du selbst :)
<bekks> flo: :)
<Braindead73> Nevade teste erstmal obs überhaupt dranliegt 
<bekks> Braindead73: GEnau DAS hat er gerade vor....
<Braindead73> aNevada: also versuch mal einen ping auf google.de zu setzen
<Braindead73> bekks: er muss aber noch nichts ändern, wenn dns funzt
<POVaddct> Braindead73: das nuetzt nicht viel, wenn ping die hostnamen nur zu ipv4-adressen aufloesen will und der browser zu ipv6 und/oder ipv4
<Braindead73> POVaddct: also ich kenn keinen browser unter windows der nur per ip6 seiten aufruft 
<POVaddct> Braindead73: nicht _nur_
<Nevada_> << noob. also bevorzugter DNS-Server ist jetzt 8.8.8.8
<bekks> Da hilft rechte Maustaste, IPv6 abschalten :)
<bekks> Nevada_: Und was sagt nun ein ping 8.8.8.8 und ein ping google.de ?
<Nevada_> IPv6 ist aus
<Nevada_> u.A. Pakete: Gesendet 4, empfangen 4, verloren 0
<Braindead73> NEvada: bei beiden pings ?
<Nevada_> Verzeihung, nicht gesehen. konnte host google.de nicht finden
<bekks> ping www.gmx.de
<bekks> Geht das?
<POVaddct> da filtert irgendwer dns
<bekks> Japp.
<POVaddct> Nevada_: bei was fuer nem gurkenprovider bist du da?
<POVaddct> Nevada_: oder sitzt du in china?
<Nevada_> whois Nevada_? f053090246.adsl.alicedsl.de
<Nevada_> ping www.gmx.de: konnte Host nicht finden
<POVaddct> lustig
<Nevada_> nene, bis gestern war alles paletti mit meinem Internet
<Nevada_> ich find das auch lustig ^^
<Braindead73> Nevada: Firewall installiert ?
<POVaddct> Braindead73: fuer ausgehenden traffic?
<bekks> Windows 7?
<Braindead73> unter windows sehr nötig, stichwort trojaner
<bekks> Unterschiedliche Firewalleinstellungen für unterschiedliche Netzprofile.
<POVaddct> Braindead73: jo, okay
<Nevada_> wie meinen? Es ist keine extra Firewall installiert
<bekks> Ich meine die Windows Firewall in Windows 7.
<Braindead73> nevada: ok, die windws 
<Braindead73> firewall mach im regelfall keine probleme, trotzdem mal testweise ausschalten
<Nevada_> ich bin geneigt, das auszuschließen, weil das Problem simultan bei allen Computern im Netzwerk auftritt. Bei den Mitbewohnern
<Braindead73> anonsten würde ich
<POVaddct> Nevada_: dann muss es am router und/oder provider liegen
<Braindead73> Nevada: dann starte mal den router durch
<Braindead73> Nevada: notfalls reseten und neu einrichten
<Nevada_> schon mehrmals neu gestartet, aber nach einiger Zeit (Minuten, Stunden), versagte das Internet im Browser wieder. Reset & neu einrichten: heute abend x4, mit dem eigenartigen Ergebnis, dass ich die einzige bin, die Zugriff auf Internet hat(te - inklusive Browser sogar).
<POVaddct> Nevada_: sind alle per wlan am router oder auch jemand mit kabel?
<Nevada_> alles über WLAN
<bekks> Alle anderen ausmachen und nochmal testen. Klingt wie ein IP-Konflikt.
<POVaddct> tja
<bekks> WLAN ausmachen, Kabel dran, testen.
<POVaddct> als fallbackmoeglichkeit sollte man IMMER auch kabel haben. ist ja mit notebooks nicht so die aktion, mal eben den rechner neben den router zu stellen.
<POVaddct> ein patch- oder crosskabel gehoert in jeden guten haushalt :)
<POVaddct> und zu zeiten von gbit-ethernet ist es ja auch egal, ob es patch- oder crosskabel ist
<Nevada_> Ein Ethernetkabel? Jo, damit kann ich dienen. die anderen Computer haben jetzt ihr WLAN aus
<bekks> POVaddct: DAS ist falsch.
<bekks> Gigabit bedeutet nicht automatisch auch MDI-X.
<Nevada_> also bg, ne? Tausend Dank schonmal für die Hilfe
<POVaddct> bekks: gbit-interfaces muessen bei beidem link bekommen
<bekks> Nur wenn sie MDI-X können.
<POVaddct> Nevada_: nein, mit gbit-ethernet meine ich nicht 802.11bg wlan
<POVaddct> bekks: ich dachte, das gehoert zum gbit-ethernet-standard
<bekks> 801.11bg macht auch kein Gigabit.
<POVaddct> bekks: weiss ich
<bekks> POVaddct: schön wärs, ja :)
<POVaddct> bekks: ich wollte nur die verwechslung zwischen gbit und bg vermeiden
<bekks> Japp, deswegen mein Satz zur Aufklärung.
<POVaddct> die 54mbit von 802.11g werden ja auch nur selten erreicht
<Braindead73> POVacct: bg war wohl eben bis gleich ;)
<POVaddct> Braindead73: ekelhaft, diese sms-sprache
<Braindead73> POVAddct: lol
<POVaddct> Braindead73: ist doch so.
<bekks> So, viel Spass noch. GN8
<Nevada___> sms-Sprache? Das ist Netzjargon
<Nevada___> adieu bekks, danke dir
<Braindead73> POVAddct: man gewöhnt sich dran
<POVaddct> Nevada_: bg? vielleicht netz-neusprech
<Nevada___> dann Asche auf mein Haupt
<POVaddct> Nevada___: egal, und wie sieht es jetzt mit dem netzzugang aus?
<Nevada___> mit Kabel funktioniert Internet komplett
<Nevada___> für mich, jedenfalls
<Braindead73> Nevada: Kann es evtl sein, dass jemand im Netz per WLAN ne Tauschbörse nutzt
<Nevada___> nope
<Braindead73> Nevada: mmh, kann natürlich sein, dass das wlan modul des routers einen weg hat
<POVaddct> Braindead73: waere aber komisch, dass es dann ausschliesslich bei dns oder http streikt
<Braindead73> Nevada: klar wäre es komisch, aber manchmal treten die unmögliches sachen auf 
<POVaddct> Nevada___: haben die browser bei wlan evtl. proxy-einstellungen, die sie bei lan nicht haben?
<POVaddct> Nevada___: btw, mit welchen browsern testest du es?
<Nevada___> Hier ist Firefox, drüben Opera und Chrome
<Braindead73> Nevada: wenn ubuntu bei dir partout nicht richtig funktioniert, teste mal http://fluxflux.net/ kleine, aber feine distri
<Braindead73> so ich bin weg, gn8 zusammen
<Nevada___> danke, je kleiner desto besser
<Nevada___> danke Braindead73 für den Einsatz
<Braindead73> np
<Braindead73> ciao
<POVaddct> Braindead73: fluxblux, und trotzdem ist openbox drin? :)
<POVaddct> err, fluxflux
<Braindead73> yepp, ist bei mir gut gelaufen 
<POVaddct> wobei slackware nicht gerade meine lieblingsdistro ist
<Braindead73> meine auch nicht, aber die entwickler machen nen guten job was den netbook einsatz angeht
<Braindead73> so ich muss, ciao
<POVaddct> ich auch
<POVaddct> und wech
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-13
<Cyber1005> huhu, mit welchem player kann ich dvds abspielen?
<bullgard4> Welche Funktion hat der kernel thread »sync_supers«?
<mosez_> wonach kann ich noch schauen wenn auf einmal nach einem update der sound nicht mehr funktioniert?
<ZeroMC> ob kopfhoerer drinhaengen (ja, den Fall durfte ich mal miterleben)
<mosez_> zeromc: ja sind kopfhoerer drin, aber an einer weiche ;)
<mosez_> und es kommt sowohl im kopfhoerer als auch den boxen nichts an
<mosez_> ich hab auch schon ein paar sachen aus dem wiki probiert
<ZeroMC> ah, okay
<mosez_> ich raff es nicht... ich habe in /proc/asound/cards geschaut, lspci erkennts auch richtig, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav gibt auch was gutes aus (Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono) aber es kommt einfach kein sound
<mosez_> den kernel hab ich auch neu installiert
<Fuchs> mosez_: pavucontrol koenntest Du z.B. noch starten
<mosez_> alsa-utils reset, alsamixer alles hochgezogen, gstreamer-properties probiert, aplay -l, nur beim lsof | grep snd bin ich nicht sicher ob das so gehoert
<mosez_> fuchs: laut wiki brauch man das aber nur wenn man mehrere soundkarten hat
<mosez_> ich hab zwar noch einen onboard soundkarte, aber die ist schon immer im bios deaktiviert und tauch garnicht erst im system auf
<Fuchs> mosez_: moechtest Du gerne Support? 
<mosez_> fuchs: ich probiers schon
<Fuchs> mosez_: dann mach bitte pavucontrol auf und schau, ob da bei der Wiedergabe  1) ein Stream erscheint  2) er auf dem richtigen Geraet erscheint  3) Weder das Geraet noch der Stream gemuted sind 
<mosez_> fuchs: aufnahme gibt es keine applikation, ausgabe und eingabe ist alles aufgerissen, bei wiedergabe hab ich nur systemklänge die auch aufgerissen sind
<sky1> hab gestern schonmal gefragt, hat keiner gewußt gibt es in apache irgendwo  eine vererbungkette? 
<mosez_> und bei ausgabe und eingabe ists auf jeden fall meine sb karte
<Fuchs> mosez_: und wenn Du nun einen stream wiedergibst, erscheint der dann da? 
<mosez_> fuchs: ja
<mosez_> aplay taucht auf solang etwas abgespielt wird
<Fuchs> und auf der richtigen Karte, und da bewegt sich drunter so ein netter Balken? 
<Fuchs> Wenn ja: wirf mal die Ausgabe von   `amixer`  in einen pastebin 
<mosez_> also ich hab mal meinen lastfm player gestartet und der taucht auf und es bewegt sich auch schoen
<mosez_> http://pastie.org/1789993 amixer ausgabe
<Fuchs> so weit so gut
<Fuchs> cat /proc/asound/cards   noch in einen pastebin, und   lsmod 
<Fuchs> wenn das Geraet (die Soundkarte) zudem mehrere Ein- und Ausgaenge hat, dann magst Du die mal durchprobieren, weil dummerweise bei diversen Geraeten (z.B. denen, die mit generischen hda-intel Treibern laufen) ab und zu mal was in die Brueche, dass die falsch angesprochen werden
<Fuchs> und wenn das auch nicht hilft: Du solltest in Grub (shift halten am Anfang) den alten Kernel noch zur Auswahl haben, dann probierst Du mal mit diesem. Wenn es da geht: bug melden auf launchpad 
<mosez_> http://pastie.org/1789998
<mosez_> fuchs: meinste das da mit den buchsen mit einem update durcheinander gekommen sein koennte? weil vor dem update lief ja alles...
<mosez_> ich probier mal die anderen buchsen
<Fuchs> btrfs? Was ist das fuer eine Ubuntuversion? 
<mosez_> maverick
<Fuchs> okay, dann probier die anderen Buchsen, und sonst oben genanntes Vorgehen 
<mosez_> ok, buchsen wechsel hat nichts gebracht
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich den alten Kernel probieren, und wenn es da geht: einen bug report erstellen, und bis zur Loesung den alten Kernel weiterverwenden
<Fuchs> wie Du den defaulteintrag aendenr kannst steht in: 
<Fuchs> ,grub2? mosez_ 
<shetlandpony> mosez_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<mosez_> jo ich schau mal
<mosez_> danke erstmal
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Erfolg, ich muss gleich auf Arbeit. 
<mosez_> hm, mist.... nichts geht
<mosez_> naja da mein office vpn nicht erreichbar ist muss ich mich wohl eh auf den weg ins buero machen :(
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<koegs> wtf?
<bullgard4> Wie lautet der Name des Warndreiecksymbols im Benachrichtigungsfeld? "Die Aktualisierungsinformationen sind veraltet. Dies..."
<wolfffffi> seit dem Update auf 10.04 habe ich kein Icon fuer den network-manager mehr. Ich sehe am oberen Rand ein anscheinandend kaputtes Icon (drei Striche), wenn ich die anklicke (info) erfahre ich , dass es sich um Benachrichtungsfeld 2.30.2 handelt
<bullgard4> wolfffffi: Es gibt ein rabiates Mittel: "Panel neu konfigurieren". Googel mal danach, zuerst im Ubuntuusers-Wiki. Vorher aber Backup machen.
<wolfffffi> bullgard4: ok, mach ich, danke
<wolfffffi> bullgard4: eins noch... ich habe das Problem auch mit neu angelegten Benutzern (also ja eigentlich doch kein update problem (?))
<ppq> huhu wolfffffi
<ppq> hast du dein x problem schon lösen können?
<wolfffffi> ppq: leider nein, ich werde auf diesem Rechner 10.04 LTS neu installieren
<bullgard4> wolfffffi: Nein, ich würde es nicht "Aktualisierungsproblem" nennen, sondern "Konfigurationsproblem".
<wolfffffi> bullgard4: ja, Konfigurationsproblem würde ich es auch nennen, wenn es nicht die neu angelegten Benutzer ebenfalls betreffen würde!
<bullgard4> wolfffffi: Als sonst mögliche Ursache fällt mir noch ein, daß Du im Network Manager etwas Wichtiges verstellt hast.
<wolfffffi> bullgard4: naja, was ist denn im Benachrichtungsfeld außer dem network-manager icon noch drin?
<bullgard4> wolfffffi: Datum und Uhrzeit, "Benachrichtigungsanzeige", "Sitzungsanzeige".
<wolfffffi> bullgard4: ok, der rest ist drin, dann ist es ein network-manager Problem! :)
<sky1> ls
<sky1> la
<sky1> ls
<ZeroMC> neues lied?
<franki>  moin zusammen, habe libreoffice über ppa eingebunden, kann aber keine Dokumente erstellen oder öffnen.
<bullgard4> franki: "Kann nicht" ist nicht aussagekräftig. Versuche bitte, eine Fehlermeldung zu erhaschen und teile sie mit. Kommandozeile hilft dabei.
<franki> wenn ich direkt eine datei mit libreoffice  öffnen will , schmiert libreoffice direkt ab. ebenso von der konsole ohne feedback. 
<bullgard4> franki: Das sollte in einem der Logs von /var/log seinen Niederschlag finden. Gucke bitte dort nach zur fraglichen Zeit.
<franki> libreoffice startbildschim ist alles grau hinterlegt, ausser  open und templates 
<bullgard4> franki: Ich denke, das ist ein Fehler. Bestimmt findest Du ihn in Launchpad beschrieben und vielleicht auch eine Lösung.
<franki> danke, werde weiter suchen ;-)   müssen. 
<apricot> wann gibt es denn ein update für vlc (1.1.9) ?
<joschi> apricot: mit einem der nächsten ubuntu-releases, in einem PPA deiner wahl oder als security-backport für deine aktuelle distributions-version. für ein konkretes datum frag den maintainer des pakets
<apricot> danke
<Fuss-im-Ohr> hallihallohallöle
<Deem> ich hab unter Nautilus computer:/// 2 Laufwerke, die angeblich unter /dev/loop0 liegen. die Laufwerke sind da, seit ich 2 ISO Images mit mount und der Option loop gemountet hatte. Wie krieg ich diese Laufwerke da wieder weg?
<pog> Deem: umount /dev/loop0
<Luzifer> Deem: umount /der/pfad/wo/sie/gemounted/sind
<pog> i.a. kann man glaube den Pfad oder die Device umounten.
<Luzifer> Jepp
<vitus37> moin
<vitus37> ich hab bei meiner linux-installation eine swap-partition von 8GB angelegt und bemerke jetzt, dass es kaum 1/4 davon braucht...
<vitus37> kann ich die swap-partition einfach verkleindern und zB /home zufügen?
<LetoThe2nd> vitus37: nicht "n00b-einfach", aber prinzipiell möglich, wenn die beiden nebeneinander liegen. und wenn du aktuelle backups hast.
<vitus37> LetoThe2nd: also swap löschen während linux läuft und dann den freien festplattenplatz splitten ist nicht drin, oder? nebeneinander liegen die partitionen auch nicht...
<LetoThe2nd> vitus37: der swap ist nicht das problem. sondern deine anderen partitionen rumzurangieren.
<LetoThe2nd> vitus37: aber wie gesagt - sowas macht man ausschliesslich, wenn man aktuelle backups hat. und auch dann bevorzugt nur von nem livesystem aus.
<vitus37> LetoThe2nd: danke dir. dann lase ich das ganze erstmal. noch habe ich keinen platzbedarf, wollte nur mal grundlegend fragen. ;) gruß
<LetoThe2nd> vitus37: skal.
<mosez_> hm... ka was ich noch machen soll um meinen sound zurueck zu bekommen
<mosez_> vitus37: hast du eine so kleine platte das du dir gedanken um <5gb speicherplatz machst?
<omani> gibt es eine alternative zu smbclient? ein tool, ebenfalls ueber cli benutzbar, aber vllt farbige ausgabe und mehr unixartige befehle zum z.b. kopieren innerhalb eines shares (also ohne umweg ueber eigenen rechner per "get" und "put")
<vitus37> mosez_: habe ja gesagt, dass ich keine not um meinen plattenplatz habe. es war aus reiner neugier, weil es über 5GB sind, die einfach ungenutzt rumliegen...
<LetoThe2nd> omani: ich bezweifle dezent, dass smb/cifs serverseitige operationen unterstützt...
<LetoThe2nd> omani: am einfachsten mounten, dann hast du alle unixartigen kommandos mit unixartigen farben usw usf..
<bullgard4> omani: Hast Du Dir einmal netcat angesehen?
<bullgard4> Ich suche eine einfache Methode, auf meinem Laptop, den ich zu Linux-Treffen mitnehme, Avahi aus- und anzuschalten.
<cronon> hallo :)
<cronon> weiß jemand eine möglichkeit, wie ich meinen bildschirm heller stellen kann?
<bullgard4> Ja. Das steht in Deinem Computer-Handbuch.
<Deem> pog, Luzifer: das Device ist nirgendwo gemountet. Das ich das einfach umounten kann ist mir auch klar. Wenn es denn gemountet wäre.
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<bene_> #civicrm-de
<erwin> hallo
<erwin> weiß jemand wi ich den aktullen firefox 4 installieren kann
<erwin> bei den updates ist er leider nicht dabei
<LetoThe2nd> erwin: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2011/03/22/mozilla-veroeffentlicht-browser-firefox-in-version-4/
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/6y6lhw9 | Mozilla veröffentlicht Firefox in Version 4 › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de
<LetoThe2nd> erwin: da den abschnitt "Implementierung in Ubuntu" lesen (nicht überfliegen!!!) und verstehen.
<erwin> thx
<jokrebel> hi
<matt_mint> hi, kennt sich jemand mit android bzw adb aus. habe ein problem beim rooten meines htc tattoo
<ppq> ,ot? matt_mint
<shetlandpony> matt_mint: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<matt_mint> naja, ist ja fast support ;) indirekt auch für ubuntu, auslegungssache ;)
<matt_mint> ppq: ot? ?
 * ppq sieht da keinen ubuntuzusammenhang. das zählt. ;P
<ppq> matt_mint: das war der befehl an den bot.
<Oins> Gibt es die Möglichkeit den (virtuellen) Bereich des Fensterrahmens, in dem die Maus zum größerzieh Symbol wird, zu vergrößern? Meine Maus ist zu zu ungenau und da wird das größer ziehen immer zum Glückstreffer...
<kempo> hallo
<kempo> ich hab die 10.10 beta installiert. kann ich nen apt-get dist-upgrade durchfrühren und hab dann die stable?
<rumpe1> kempo, ich hätte angenommen, daß das duch normale upgrades überführt wird...
<kempo> rumpe1: ah ok 
<ppq> Oins: alt gedrückt halten und rechte maustaste, damit kannst du die größe des fenster ändern, in dem der zeiger gerade ist - egal wo
<kempo> also brauch ich nicht extra die stable installieren sondern ein upgrade reicht?
<ppq> Oins: alt+linke zum verschieben, btw
<rumpe1> kempo, aber dist-upgrades via apt habe ich seit längerem nicht mehr verwendet... da schleppt man irgendwie zu oft nervige Artefakte mit
<ppq> Oins: kann sein dass das bei dir die mittlere statt der rechten maustaste ist
<Oins> ppq: ah, bei mir ist es die mittlere. Danke für den Tip !
<rumpe1> kempo, woran erkennst du denn, daß du noch eine beta-version hast?
<kempo> hatte die distro geladen 
<kempo> lol
<Oins> Aber ich kann mich so dunkel erinnern, dass man den Resize Bereich von einem Fenster anpassen konnte...
<rumpe1> kempo, ja, aber steht das irgendwo noch?  ( /etc/issue, lsb_release -a )
<ppq> <kempo> ich hab die 10.10 beta installiert. kann ich nen apt-get dist-upgrade durchfrühren und hab dann die stable? <-- ja ;)
<nextnewbee> hallo habe mit Ubuntu ab der Version 8.10 folgendes Problem. Meine Auflösung wird standartmässig auf 1600x1400 eingestellt so ein Screen habe ich aber nicht wenn ich auf 1280x800 einstelle. Kann ich mit der Maus in 10 CM des rechten Bildrandes nicht mehr scrollen. Deshalb kann ich die neuen Ubuntu versionen nicht benutzten. Weiß jemand eine Kösung?
<kempo> ok danke :)
<ppq> nextnewbee: du kannst via modeline eine auflösung erzwingen, das ist bei dir angebracht, denke ich
<ppq> nextnewbee: das ist ein etwas komplexes thema, aber das ubuntuusers wiki erklärt es gut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xserver_modelines
<Oins> Für mich wäre die Anpassung, alleine schon der Faulheit wegen, wichtig. So muss ich zusätzlich noch meine linke Hand zur Tastatur bemühen :D
<nextnewbee> ja die auflösung 1200x800 kommt auch aber dann kann ich 10 cm des rechten Bildrandes nicht benutzen, trotzdem danke
<ppq> Oins: du kannst den fensterrand verbreitern. nicht schön, aber naja..
<Oins> ppq: hmm wär ne alternative. wie mach ich das?
<ppq> Oins: lies dich mal da durch http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fenster-vergroessern-verkleinern/
<ppq> nextnewbee: ich verstehe nicht ganz, ist auf dem bildschirm dann an den seiten ein schwarzer streifen oder was genau ist das problem?
<christophW> Hallo
<christophW> Ich brauch hilfe...
<ppq> ,frag? christophW
<shetlandpony> christophW: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ppq> ,wf? christophW
<shetlandpony> christophW: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<nextnewbee> nein ein schwarzer streifen ist da nicht ich kann bloß nicht mit der Maus da rein sie bleibt stehen 10 cm vorm ende ungefähr
<christophW> will nen xchange server auf meinem ubuntu 10.10
<christophW> krieg das nicht installiert
<jokrebel> cu
<ppq> christophW: http://oxpedia.org/wiki/index.php?title=Open-Xchange_Installation_Guide_for_Ubuntu_10.10 das hast du schon gefunden?
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/5rhownz | Open-Xchange Installation Guide for Ubuntu 10.10 - Open-Xchange
<christophW> jepp bei mir kommt immer das sudo aptitude update nicht geht
<christophW> hab die source in der sourcelist...
<ppq> christophW: so geht das nicht. du musst schon auch mit dem problem rausrücken.
<ppq> christophW: sprich: die fehlermeldung, die das aptitude update bringt, NOpasten
<sdx23> Fehlermeldungen würden helfen können, meist, beispielsweise, auch hier.
<rumpe1> christophW, probier mal sudo apt-get update .. und fremquellen gehören nicht mehr n die sources.list
<christophW> christoph@ubuntu:~$ sudo aptitude update
<christophW> [sudo] password for christoph: 
<christophW> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<ppq> seufs
<christophW> wo setz ich dann die fremdquellen?
<ppq> (nichmal mehr seufzen kann ich) christophW: aptitude ist nicht installiert. nutz doch einfach apt-get
<ppq> oder ein beliebiges paketverwaltungsprogramm, wenn du willst auch grafisch..
<Oins> ppq: ok, den Rahmen verbreitern, das sieht einfach dämlich aus ;) Ich glaub ich nutze einfach die Tastencombination.
<ppq> jo
<Deem> ich hab unter Nautilus computer:/// 2 Laufwerke, die angeblich unter /dev/loop0 liegen. die Laufwerke sind da, seit ich 2 ISO Images mit mount und der Option loop gemountet hatte. Wie krieg ich diese Laufwerke da wieder weg?
<christophW> yippi
<ppq> Deem: 'umount /pfad/zum/mountpoint'
<Deem> ppq: es ist nichts gemountet
<Deem> ppq: also nichts was auf diese devices hindeuten würde
<ppq> Deem: tauchen die denn in 'mount' auf?
<Deem> ppq: eben nicht. wenn ich versuche die devices zu unmounten sagt er mir, dass sie nicht gemountet sind. btw sind die laufwerke auch erst da, nachdem ich das iso image wieder unmountet hatte
<ppq> Deem: wenn das irgendein mysteriöses nautilusfeature ist, kannst du mal nach nem punkt a la "aushängen" in kontextmenüs suchen
<Deem> ppq: laut nautilus sind sie ausgehängt. wenn ich doppelklicke sagt er mir, er versucht de einzuhängen, kann dies abe rnicht wegen falsches superblock, falschem fs, etc
<geri> hi, wie schaltet man die hardware beschleunigung der graphikkarte in ubuntu 10 ab?
<ppq> geri: falls es darstellungsprobleme in verbindung mit den desktopeffekten (unter "erscheinungsbild" konfigurierbar) gibt, kannst du die ausstellen
<ppq> Deem: hmm oder mal das modul loop "modprobe -r"en und neu laden?
<Deem> ppq: hä? =)
<ppq> Deem: na 'modprobe -r loop' und 'modprobe loop'
<Deem> aso.
<Deem> ok. das müste ich dann morgen machen :D
<Deem> aber das behalt ich mir mal im hinterkopf
<geri> mein ubuntu freezes
<geri> ich denk mal das kommt von der ati graphikkarte
<geri> in den logfles steht nichts drinnen :(
<nevchen> geri:  was für welche genau?
<geri> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro] 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary) 
<geri> das komplette ubuntu steck, ich kann keine maus kein keyboard bedienen nur mehr resetbutton
<geri> im syslog, kernellog und den anderen log files steht nichts!
<nevchen> geri blinken alle 3 leuchten auf der tastatur?
<geri> ne
<nevchen> sicher keine art discobeleuchtung, orgel?
<nevchen> welcher treiber?
<geri> hm wie find ich das raus?
<nevchen> wenn der rechner einfriert blinken manchmal oben auf der tastatur die drei leuchten überm nummernblock
<nevchen> dann wärs ne kernel panic
<geri> den kernel hab ich schon 3 mal upgedatet
<geri> der wirds wohl nicht sein, da bei allen kernels das gleiche problem auftritt
<geri> deshalb schliesse ich auf grafikkarten treiber problem
<nevchen> geri:  welchen treiber haste?
<geri> wie finde ich den aktuellen treiber der karte raus?
<nevchen> geri:  schon hier alles durchgeschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<geri> wear mal nett rauszufinden welchen treiber ich gerade habe:)
<TheInfinity> geri: xorg.conf schauen hilft
<TheInfinity> ähh
<TheInfinity> xorg log
<geri> das ubuntu 10 hat doch kein xorg.conf?
<TheInfinity> hab mich doch korrigiert :)
<geri> wie?
<TheInfinity> alle logs liegen in /var/log. also auch dieses.
<geri> hm
<geri> ich paste das file mal
<Deem> geri: aber nopasten
<geri> openpaste?
<geri> http://openpaste.org/en/26693/
<Deem> geri: welcher pasteservice ist egal, solange es nicht hier einfach so im channel landet :D
<danage> hat jemand außer mir auch probleme mit compiz crashes ständig auf 10.10
<danage> hmm compiz läuft, dann frag ich mich was es ist. die decoration wechselt ständig zurück zum gnome-standard
<danage> nicht mal die decoration, die fensterinhalte. vielleicht ist es GTK?
<k1l> ,wf? danage warte auf handzeichen oder gib doch direkt mehr infos
<shetlandpony> danage warte auf handzeichen oder gib doch direkt mehr infos: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<geri> ich hab hier ein Xorg.0.log und ein Xorg.1.log...Xorg.1.log ist hier...
<danage> seit heute, leider kann ich kein spezielles ereignis nennen. keine fehlermeldung, gnome auf 10.10
<geri> nevchen: siehst du was im logfile?
<lolmatic> hallo
<lolmatic> habe 2 richtig ekelhafte problem: 1. synaptic hängt öfters beim entpacken der .debs. 2. meine maus reagiert bissl komisch, manchmal kann ich für 2-3 minuten nichts mehr anklicken und es bleibt beispielsweise eine textzeile markiert obwohl ich am klicken bin und ich kann nicht mehr in andere fenster außer per alt+tab. hat jemand nen tip?
<lolmatic> +e
<schuhamfuss> kann mir jemand sagen was ndiswrapper mir mit <WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.> mitteilen will?
<dadrc> In der nächsten Version muss die Datei ndiswrapper.conf heißen
<dadrc> Kannst du aber ignorieren, das wird schon beim Update gemacht werden
<schuhamfuss> ok
<dadrc> Wenn dich die Warnung stört, solltest du die Datei aber ohne Probleme umbenennen können
<schuhamfuss> warum wird mir dann, obwohl mir ndisgtk erzählt hard- und software wären korrekt installiert bei ifconfig kein wlan0 angezeigt?
<banished> Ist es irgendwie möglich, einen link zu öffnen, wenn man auf eine notify-send notification clickt?
<dadrc> banished, soweit ich weiß, nicht
<banished> dadrc: wie unpraktisch :/, ging sowas nicht mit diesen alten gnome sprechblasen? Wie hießen die noch gleich…
<dadrc> banished, ich glaub, es hieß notify-daemon
<dadrc> und ja, die konnten das
<LupusE> hi
<schuhamfuss> hi
<jokrebel> hi
<max0r> wieso is in den ubuntu repos vlc in der version 1.1.4, wo es doch die 1.1.9 schon gibt?
<k1l> max0r: versionssprünge gibt es nur bei zu neuen releases von ubuntu. sicherheitslöcher werden gepatcht, ohne die versionsnummer zu erhöhen
<ppq> max0r: das ist die updatepolitik - nur sicherheitsupdates für bereits releaste ubuntuversionen
<max0r> hm, dann is des wohl auch der grund dafür, dass firefox 4 net standardmäßig installiert wird
<Guschtel> versionsupgrades sowieso nur mit der nächsten version
<k1l> max0r: z.b. manchmal gibts security-backports oder halt fremdquellen wie ppa
<multiholle> Meine Fenster unter Ubuntu 10.10 maximieren sich eigenständig wenn ich die Maus über den Bildschirm bewege. Habt ihr eine Idee, wo das herkommt?
<MichaelD> multiholle : kontrollzentrum > fenster > fenstereinstellungen
<max0r> wie siehts mit der updatepolitik bei linux mint aus? ich will schon möglichst immer die neusten versionen, also is ubuntu wohl im eigentlichen konzept nix für mich
<k1l> max0r: schau dir mal rolling releases an. aber das geht über den support hier hinaus
<multiholle> MichaelD: Ich glaube ich bin zu blind, aber ich finde das Kontrollzentrum nicht. Wo ist das? Ich habe hier lediglich die CompizConfig.
<MichaelD> multiholle: naja ich bin auch neu was linux betrifft, vielleicht hast du das nicht installiert,
<MichaelD> bei mir steht das unter system
<MichaelD> sonst schau mal unter ubuntu-softwarecenter ob du das installiert hast
<MichaelD> sonst wüsste ich auch nicht weiter...
<multiholle> Jemand anders eine Idee zum verrückten Fensterverhalten?
<shipship> hallo! ich habe zur zeit ubuntu 10.10 auf meinem computer und wollte fragen ob ich jetzt gnome 3 anstatt dem vorinstallierten gnome 2 nutzen kann?
<Fuchs> shipship: ueber ein ppa auf eigene Gefahr: ja
<shipship> gibts denn schon erfahrungen damit? wird 11.04 mit gnome 3 ausgeliefert?
<Gamoder> Nein, Ubuntu kocht da lieber seine eigene Suppe
<Gamoder> Bei mir hat Gnome 3 übrigens zu extrem hoher CPU-Auslastung (und deutlich verringerter Akkuleistung) geführt
<Fuchs> shipship: 11.04 sollte eigentlich mit Unity kommen, fragen zu 11.04 allerdings lieber in den #ubuntu-de+1 Kanal 
<k1l> IIRC gibts das gnome3 ppa nur für natty
<Fuchs> ansonsten findest Du hier: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2011/04/06/was-lange-waehrt-wird-endlich-gut-gnome3-ist-da/   mehr Informationen
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/626bwj6 | Was lange währt, wird endlich gut!? GNOME 3 ist da!   › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de
<Fuchs> k1l: afaik gibt es inzwischen auch welche fuer aeltere Versionen, siehe Kommentare in dem Artikel 
<Gamoder> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/ <-- dsa könnte helfen?
<shipship> danke
<berd> Hallo Leute
<berd> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich ein Programm aus jedem Verzeichnis starten kann ? 
<berd> stichwort umgebungsvariabeln
<lolmatic> beispiel?
<BuZZ-T> berd: du möchtest ein Verzeichnis zur PATH Variable hinzufügen?
<berd> genau
<LetoThe2nd> ,umgebungsvariablen? berd, stichwort PATH
<shetlandpony> berd, stichwort PATH, Umgebungsvariablen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariablen
<berd> da hab ich schon gelesen
<berd> hat aber nicht geklappt
<berd> bin in etc/environment
<berd> hab eingetragen:
<berd> PATH="/home/sdk/platform-tools/adb
<berd> "
<berd> adb ist das programm
<berd> hab dann neu gestartet
<berd> und konnte mich unter gnome nicht mehr einloggen
<berd> musste dann im textmodus starten
<LetoThe2nd> berd: a) bitte nicht so viel ENTER-Spam. b) man fügt wenn dann ordner hinzu, keine programme c) hinzufügen tut man mit "PATH=$PATH:/dein/ordner"
<banished> du sollst das verzeichniss ja auch nur zu PATH hinzufügen, und nicht gleich PATH überschreiben
<LetoThe2nd> berd: d) mit "echo $PATH" kannst du dir anschaun, wie PATH gerade aussieht
<berd> in der datei etc/environment oder ?
<Wired_Life> ich möchte eine leere ntfs platte umbennen aber immer kommt "Volume is scheduled for check.Please boot into Windows TWICE, or use the 'force' option." wie kann ich das umgehen? hab schon mit fdisk partition gelöscht und neu erstellt hat aber auch nichts gebracht
<sdx23> e) Man fügt nicht gleich jedes Verzeichnis in PATH ein, sondern linkt ehr in schon in PATH stehende directorys
<berd> wie geht das linken ?
<banished> in welchem kontext?
<sdx23> Via "ln".  Suche im Wiki nach "Symlink"
<sdx23> und den Link legst du deann zB. in /usr/local/bin wenn das alles  Nutzer auf den System haben sollen.
<sdx23> *alle
<sdx23> Muss allerdings nicht immer funktionieren, das kommt auf das Programm an. Eventuell ist es notwendig, ein Skript zu verwenden, welches das wd wechselt.
<lolmatic> Wired_Life: versuchs mal mit ntfsfix unter linux
<lolmatic> Wired_Life: im paket ntfsprogs
<FUZxxl> Wenn ich ein Verzeichnis in meinen Path aufnehmen möchte, was muss ich da bearbeiten?
<FUZxxl> Also, dauerhaft.
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: z.B. Deine loginshellrc, wenn es nur fuer einen Nutzer sein soll
<FUZxxl> Fuchs: Funktioniert das dann auch mit Shellscripten?
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: definiere "funktioniert mit" 
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: wenn sie ausfuehrbar und in $PATH sind, dann werden sie auch gefunden von z.B. autocompletion, resp. Du kannst sie direkt ausfuehren 
<FUZxxl> Naja, z.B. ich installiere eine eigene Version von gcc in ~/usr, und packe dieses Verzeichnis an vorderste Stelle in $PATH, wird dann von buildscripten automatisch diese Version ausgewählt?
<Wired_Life> lolmatic : da kommt Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<Wired_Life> bloss wie soll ich das machen ohne windows ^^
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: kommt darauf an wie genau diese Skripte funktionieren
<lolmatic> Wired_Life: installier erst mal ntfsprogs unter ubuntu. dann führst du an der shell ntfsfix aus
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: wenn sie darauf ausgelegt sind, $PATH zu pruefen: ja. Wenn sie in fest definierten Pfaden suchen: nein. 
<lolmatic> dann wird deine partition richtig in den arsch gefickt
<lolmatic> ^^
<Fuchs> lolmatic: Bitte den Ton anpassen, danke. 
<Wired_Life> lolmatic : hab ich gemacht und da kam diese meldung
<ray12683> Guten Abend! Wer kann mir helfen? Ich will mir Ubuntu Studio einrichten.
<FUZxxl> Fuchs: Und, wie ist das mit einem 08/15 configure script?
<lolmatic> ray12683: hast dus schon installiert?
<ray12683> lolmatic: Ja
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: da wuerde ich  mich ehrlich gesagt nicht darauf verlassen, dass es funktioniert
<lolmatic> Wired_Life: wenn du noch eine weile wartest installiere ich mir ntfsprogs und schau mal nach. habe gerade eine andere installation am laufen.
<Wired_Life> lolmatic : ah habs ich trottel hatte vergessen die partitionsnummer anzugeben
<lolmatic> ray12683: wo liegt das problem
<Wired_Life> lolmatic : NTFS partition /dev/sdb1 was processed successfully.
<FUZxxl> Fuchs: Hm... Na für diese Fälle kann man das dann einfach von Hand als Parameter eingeben.
<lolmatic> Wired_Life: jeftzt sollte es ohne die checkdisk meldung funktionieren
<Fuchs> FUZxxl: meistens kann man ./configure auch mitgeben, welchen Compiler es verwenden soll 
<FUZxxl> Aber es würde ja erstmal reichen, wenn es einfach für Shell reicht.
<Wired_Life> lolmatic : scheint nicht so... soll ich vielleicht mal rebooten?
<lolmatic> yo
<Fuchs> das tut es. Muesste zumindest, mit `which` kannst Du es ziemlich einfach pruefen
<ray12683> lolmatic: Ich möchte ersteinmal Mididateien mit Rosegarden wiedergeben! Und Jack verstehe ich noch nicht so richtig. Ich komme von Windows und kenne nur Logic und Cubas.
<lolmatic> ray12683: bin kein musiker, und denke die meisten hier auch nicht. hier auf freenode gibts aber noch andere channels über musiksoftware
<FUZxxl> Fuchs: Also trage ich dann export PATH="$PATH:$HOME/bin" am Ende ein. Nur um sicherzugehen.
<lolmatic> mit /list kannst du die channels anzeigen
<ray12683> lolmatic: Danke, hast Du einen Tipp wie der Channel heisst?
<Fuchs> /list sollte nicht verwendet werden, der Last wegen
<Fuchs> auf Freenode kann man alis zur Kanalsuche verwenden. 
<Fuchs> /msg alis help 
<lolmatic> einer heißt glaube ich open source musicians oder so
<Wired_Life> lolmatic : immer noch das gleiche spiel... ist mir jetzt auch egal dann bleibt der name halt
<ray12683> lolmatic: Danke Dir!
<lolmatic> ray12683: #ubuntustudio
<ray12683> lolmatic: Ich bin  Linuxanfänger und äußerst dankbar für Tipps und Anregungen!
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? ray12683 
<shetlandpony> ray12683, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da findest Du relativ gute Lektuere fuer den Anfang, ray12683 
<ray12683> Fuchs: Ja, werde ich gerne tun.
<Wired_Life> lolmatic : weisst du warum noch alle daten da sind wenn ich unter fdisk ne partition lösche und ne neue erstelle?
<Fuchs> Wired_Life: weil das nur die Partitionstabelle aendert, nicht aber die restliche Platte. 
<Fuchs> die Partitionstabelle liegt am Anfang im MBR, also Daten gehen dabei sicher keine futsch 
<Wired_Life> Fuchs : ah ok danke und wie formatiere ich eine platte?
<Fuchs> mkfs.<deintollesdateisystem>
<lolmatic> Wired_Life: hast du die änderungen auch mit write bestätigt?
<Fuchs> oder eine beliebige GUI wie gparted 
<Wired_Life> hab leider kein gui da ubuntu server
<Fuchs> dann mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdxy   z.B. 
<Fuchs> ext4 kannst Du auch mit ext2 ersetzen, ext2 mit der -j Option macht ein ext3
<Wired_Life> bei mir dann mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1 ?
<Fuchs> da wuerde ich dann allerdings vorher schauen, dass Du ganz sicher die richtige Partition erwischst. 
<Fuchs> warum willst Du ntfs? 
<Fuchs> aber ja, sollte gehen, wenn die noetigen Programme dazu installiert sind. Anraten wuerde ich dazu nicht, es sei denn, Du hast sehr gute Gruende. 
<Wired_Life> weil die anderen auf ntfs haben
<Fuchs> wer oder was ist "die anderen"? 
<Wired_Life> die anderen platten
<Wired_Life> ausser halt die wo ubuntu drauf ist
<Fuchs> ja, und was genau soll auf die Partition schlussendlich draufkommen? 
<Fuchs> Dass Du da unbedingt ein ntfs draus machen willst?  Respektive welche Betriebssysteme muessen da dann drauf zugreifen, und wie? 
<Wired_Life> greifen windows clients über samba drauf zu
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich ganz sicher kein ntfs nehmen 
<Fuchs> sondern etwas, das Linux gescheit kann, inklusive ACLs 
<Wired_Life> ich weiß wurde mir auch schon gesagt
<Wired_Life> aber funktioniert doch so
<Fuchs> Samba abstrahiert es eh, also die Windowsclients werden nie sehen, was da fuer ein FS dahinter ist
<Wired_Life> ich weiß
<Fuchs> es ist Bloedsinn, fuer den Du keinen Support bekommen wirst. 
<Wired_Life> warum
<Fuchs> weil NTFS unter Linux, selbst mit dem ntfs3g Treiber, stark eingeschraenkt ist
<Wired_Life> ich brauchs doch bloss für die freigaben
<Fuchs> Die Chance, dass Du Dir damit ins Knie schiesst ist so unglaublich hoch, das wuerde ich nur gegen Geld supporten
<serenity> hi
<Fuchs> mach es nicht. 
<serenity> jemand eine Idee wo ich die Config von cpufreq finde?
<alamar> och so stark eingeschränkt ist ntfs auch wieder nicht
<Fuchs> es gibt keinen einzigen vernuenftigen Grund fuer ntfs bei dem Usecase, aber mehrere vernuenftige Gruende gegen NTFS 
<Fuchs> ergo muss man da noch nicht mal ueberlegen 
<PrickelPit> serenity, im init-script
<Wired_Life> Fuchs : was ist denn das beste dateisystem ext4?
<Fuchs> Wired_Life: das beste gibt es nicht, haben alle ihre Vor- und Nachteile, z.B. je nach dem wie viele Dateien in welcher Groesse da geschoben werden muessen. Ext4 ist sicher nicht verkehrt, ja. 
<Wired_Life> Fuchs : ich hab bloss keine lust auf die ganze berechtigungssache und wenn die systemplatte mal den hintern hoch reisst komm ich kacke an die daten ran. bei ntfs brauch ich die platte einfach bloss an nen windows rechner hängen
<Fuchs> die Berechtigungssache ist mit NTFS keinen Deut besser, und fuer das andere Problem hat man Backups, 
<lolmatic> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die konfigurationsmenüs von debconf, die bei manchen paketen bei der installation ausgeführt werden, manuell starten kann? paket ist prelude-manager
<Fuchs> und auch da: ein ext* kann man ebenfalls restoren
<LetoThe2nd> klingt hochprofessionell das ganze. sowohl konzept, als durchführung, als ausdruckswahl bei der beschreibeung.
<Wired_Life> Fuchs : ich hab mal gehört an daten die auf ext* liegen kommt man dann schlecht ran wenn nicht die gleichen benutzer usw. existieren
<Fuchs> Quark
<lolmatic> root darf alles ^_^
<bekks> lolmatic: FALSCH.
<lolmatic> wegen?
<lolmatic> capslock?
<lolmatic> ^
<bekks> lolmatic: root darf sich die Rechte geben, wirklich alles zu dürfen. Per se darf root lange nicht alles.
<Wedelwolf> Darf su alles?
<bekks> su macht dich, wie der Name schon sagt, zum super user.
<bekks> Der darf sich die Rechte geben, alles zu dürfen.
<Wired_Life> warum muss linux eigentlich so kompliziert sein
<lolmatic> damit deine mama sich nen mac kauft
<jokrebel> Wired_Life: Sicherheit?
<Wired_Life> ich will doch einfach nur das alles geht ohne zig tausend rechte setzen zu müssen
<bekks> Kompliziertheit hat nicht SO viel mit Sicherheit zu tun.
<jokrebel> gn8
<Fuchs> lolmatic: koenntest Du die Sprueche bitte lassen? Danke. 
 * LetoThe2nd geht besser wieder. die linux-ist-so-kompliziert-diskussion zum 100sten mal ist echt sinnfrei.
<Wired_Life> xD
<Fuchs> vor allem ist es offtopic hier, danke. 
<lolmatic> sorry wenn ich was geraucht habe muss ich manchmal sprüche rauslassen. die diskussion ging einfach in die falsche richtung
<Wired_Life> hehehe
<Wired_Life> ich werd die platte aber trozdem auf ntfs lassen weil die anderen es auch sind
<Wired_Life> und die kann ich schlecht umstellen weil daten drauf sind
<Fuchs> oeh, halt, wenn da Daten drauf sind, dann willst Du nicht formatieren
<Fuchs> sonst sind die Daten naemlich nicht mehr drauf 
<Wired_Life> xD das weiß ich
<benste> hi, hat jemand nen tipp für mich wie ich ein in lsusb erkanntes USB gamepad in ubuntu ans laufen bekommen - ziel wären tastendrücke, zzt habe ich aber noch nicht einmal was in xev - die anleitungen die ich finde sind nur für alte ubuntu versionen
<Wired_Life> ich sprach von den anderen platten... ich lass alle auf ntfs weil wenn ich eine auf ext* oder was auch immer mache, mach ich das auch mit den anderen
<Fuchs> benste: xev ist da auch eher falsch, jscalibrator oder jstest waeren so Kandidaten
<Wired_Life> weil sonst kann ich gleich jeder platten nen anderes dateisystem geben
<Fuchs> benste: dmesg nach dem Einstecken in einen pastebin waere zudem eine Idee 
<benste> Fuchs: nur das ich jscalibrator in maverick nicht finden kann
<Fuchs> Wired_Life: wenn Du unbedingt willst, sei es Dir ueberlassen. In dem Fall suchst Du mkntfs von dem Paket nfsprogs, und der Support endet dann genau hier
<benste> Fuchs: nur ein Paket "joystick"
<Wired_Life> Fuchs : ja ich dank dir der formatiert schon ne weile
<benste> Fuchs: da sind dann auch jscal und jstest drin - vermtulich das selbe wie das alte -- aber zumidnest jstest verlangt nen deivce -- wie habe ich das da anzugeben ?
<Fuchs> benste: und guck mal, was da tolles drin ist: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/amd64/joystick/filelist
<Wired_Life> Fuchs : ich werd später mal umsteigen wenn ich mehr zeit hab mich mit den ganzen berechtigungen usw. zu beschäftigen. im moment soll es einfach nur funktionieren. ist zudem kein firmen netzwerk
<Fuchs> benste: meistens /dev/js<n> oder /dev/input/js<n> 
<Fuchs> benste: die Tabulatortaste sollte da weiterhelfen 
<benste> danke für den tipp
<Fuchs> benste: ansonsten wie gesagt: dmesg nach dem Einstecken in einen pastebindienst, zusammen mit lsusb
<Fuchs> oder mir mal verraten, welches Modell von Joystick / Gamepad das so ist
<Fuchs> die meisten sollten naemlich out of the box laufen
<benste> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593726/
<Fuchs> sieht doch prima aus
<Fuchs> also wenn die Buttons da nicht mehr off sind, wenn Du sie drueckst, zumindest
<benste> und wie verwende ich das dann in nem programm ?
<Fuchs> kommt auf das Programm drauf an
<Fuchs> welches? 
<benste> eigentlich am bestne in ner art tastatureinagbe - da bei meienr anwendung der PC per VNC mit nem andren verbunden wird und da einfach nur nen tastendruck auslösen soll
<lolmatic> also meine doppel usb playstation controller funktionieren beide direkt nach dem einstecken =)
<benste> -- wird ne art buzzer
<benste> lolmatic:  - in welcher art und weise -- tastendrücke werden bei jstest auch angezeigt
<Fuchs> benste: gut, in dem Fall musst Du die Eingaben zu X Events umbasteln 
<Fuchs> da gibt es diverse Programme, moment
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/joy2key  << sowas z.B., wenn das noch aktuell ist
 * Fuchs muss mal kurz weg
<benste> danke werde ich mal versuchen -- scheint ja zumindest für 10.10 getestet zu sein
<lolmatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593728/ <--- omg! bei der installation von prelude-manager habe ich beim 1. mal keinen mysql server angegeben. wenn ich jetzt neu installiere krieg ich das, und ich würde gerne wieder den assistenten starten, damit der die config für mich schreibt :(
<oneiro> hallo zusammen
<oneiro> leider startet mysql bei mir nicht mit einem normalen systemstart, kann mir jemand vielleicht dabei helfen?
<lolmatic> was steht im log?
<oneiro> im mysql error.log steht nichts davon drin. also zumindest kein fehlerhafter startversucht
<oneiro> wenn ich über /etc/init.d starte, gibts keine probleme
<Deem> mein filezilla verweigert es seit neustem mit meinem server zu verbinden. wenn ich mich direkt per ssh einlogge funktioniert es, werde dann aber wieder rausgeschmissen, da ich ja nur sftp connections erlaubt habe. habe filezilla mal auf debug gestellt und diese ausgabe erhalten http://paste.pocoo.org/show/371216/
<bekks> Was ist denn fzsftp?
<Deem> bekks: der sftp client der in filezilla integriert ist
<LupusE> oneiro: routine habe ich damit nicht, ich bin doch ein freund von klassischen tools, aber hast du dir shcon upstart angesehen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/upstart
<oneiro> LupusE: damit habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. ich gucke gerade. bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es mir hilft. es handelt sich um einen vserver
<bekks> oneiro: Das ist upstart ziemlich egal.
<Deem> bekks: keine idee?
<lolmatic> wenn ich pakete "vollständig" entferne, werden dann auch die config dateien geplättet und alles?
<Guschtel> definiere "vollständig"
<lolmatic> die option bei synaptic
<k1l> --purge bei apt-get
<lolmatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593733/ <--- deswegen will ich alles weghaben
<Guschtel> wollt grad sagen, ich kenn nur die apt-get cmdline
<LupusE> lolmatic: die systemdateien, ggf einiges aus /etc/ auch ... dotfiles im home garantiert nicht.
<lolmatic> k1l: danke
<k1l> denke mal das das nen trigger für --purge ist. dann nochmal im home gucken, ob da noch was rumliegt
<oneiro> bekks: ok, gut zu wissen. aber dann müsste ich ein startscript für mysql in upstart anlegen oder? aber eigentlich sollte mysql doch schon ohne diese extras systemweit starten, oder sehe ich das falsch?
<oneiro> bei meinen bisherigen konfigurationen hat es zumindest immer so funktioniert
<bekks> oneiro: Ohne irgendeine Form von Startmechanismus ist es egal was in /etc/init.d/ liegt.
<oneiro> bekks: ok, dann wundere ich mich trotzdem noch, weshalb bei einem frisch installierten system kein startmechanismus während der installation gesetzt wurde.
<oneiro> irgendwas scheint ja nicht zu stimmen
<bekks> oneiro: Der Mechanismus ist garantiert da, nur startet dein mysqld nicht.
<oneiro> bekks: letzteres kann ich bestätigen ;)
<oneiro> aber ich sehe keinen fehler, auch die ausgabe von cat /var/log/syslog | grep mysql liefert keinen fehler
<bekks> Hast Du den upstart Artikel gelesen?
<oneiro> bekks: bin dabei...
<oneiro> bekks: gelesen! hilft mir aber nicht ;)
<LupusE> dann hast du es nicth verstanden. siehe absatz'Verhalten von Upstart beeinflussen'
<oneiro> unter initctl list wird mir mysql stop/waiting angezeigt. das war mir bereits bekannt
<LupusE> spaetestens wenn dir das ncith hilft solltest du auf 'dienste' (auch im artikel verlinkt) das klassische init verhalten kontolliert haben.
<oneiro> hm.. dann gehe ich direkt zum thema dienste über. Verhalten von upstart beeinflussen hilft mir nicht. vermutlich weil ich nicht weiß, was ich da machen sollte...
<oneiro> zumal mysql doch unter initctl list aufgeführt wird
<lolmatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593744/ <--- wtf????? :P
<benste> Fuchs:  - vielen dank - das endprodukt funktioniert (gamepad ...)
<Fuchs> benste: keine Ursache
<lolmatic> hat sich erledigt
<oneiro> meine güte, und ich denk ich rege mich gerade unheimlich auf, weil ich einfach nicht verstehe, was hier passiert und warum mysql nicht startet...
<oneiro> dabei rege ich mich eigentlich so auf, weil ich seit 40 minuten ein lied in einer endlosschleife höre
<oneiro> gut... dieses problem ist gelöst..
<oneiro> ich hab mit diesem vserver image nun seit über einen monat ein problem nach dem anderen. das geht mir alles gegen den strich... also miet ich einfach was anderes. ich danke euch trotzdem
<k1l> ,away? Gorfex 
<shetlandpony> Gorfex: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<lolmatic> hi Gorfex
<lolmatic> http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/9228/bildschirmfoton.png
<lolmatic> endlich :]
<dumbi> hallo
<b34bb> moin
<dumbi> was ist eigendlich ubuntu ?
<lolmatic> lol
<b34bb> eine distribution von linux
<dumbi> achso
<b34bb> warum kommst du in einen ubuntu channel wenn du nich weißt was ubuntu ist?
<DreamThief> dumbi: versuch erst gar nicht, hier zu trollen ;)
<dumbi> he ?
<dumbi> wie meinst du das ?
<b34bb> dumbi: warum bist du hier?
<dumbi> ich habe nur gefragt was ubuntu ist
<b34bb> mkay
<dumbi> weil ich neugierig bin
<dumbi> deswegen
<b34bb> ok
<dumbi> aber wenn ich störe dann gehe ich halt wieder, du meine gühte
<b34bb> ich empfehle dir den offtopic channel
<b34bb> hier is eigentlich nur support
<b34bb> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-14
<lolmatic> so
<lolmatic> prelude läuft jetzt mit lml, snort und ossec :P
<lolmatic> Gorfex: kriege jetzt alles mit über prelude-notify
<lolmatic> kann mir jemand sagen wie man antialiasing aktiviert (intel, compiz)
<Miller42> Krieg ich ne Nvidia GTX550Ti irgendwie zum Laufen?
<bullgard4> Ist https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ gerade ganz furchtbar blockiert?
<Gorfex> Hi leuts, hab da son kleines problem... hab mit meiner ati und den fglrx treibern grafikfehler auf dem anmeldebildschirm, aber nur auf dem anmeldebildschirm... kennt jemand das problem?
<Gorfex>  hab da son kleines problem... hab mit meiner ati und den fglrx treibern grafikfehler auf dem anmeldebildschirm, aber nur auf dem anmeldebildschirm... kennt jemand das problem?
<bullgard4> Gorfex: Bitte heute abend gegen 20 Uhr noch einmal fragen. Dann sind mehr Leute hier.
<_pingu> welcher dateimanager kommt unter gnome konqueror am nächsten?
<Guschtel> nautilus?
<Guschtel> http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus/Screenshots
<Minze> hätte eine frage, gibts die klassische aus windows bekannte 7zip-gui auch für linux, oder ist dort nur die konsolen-version verfügbar?
<_pingu> Guschtel: ok. Komisch. start per konsole bewirkt nichts. nix bei stdout/stderr und öffnen tut sich auch nix. Installiert ist er. Im Menü Anwednungen seh ich Nautilus nicht.
<Fussel> _pingu, geht der an, wenn du bei orte nen ort anwählst?
<Guschtel> Minze: für p7zip gibts nen kio plugin (kde)
<_pingu> Fuchs: ja. nimmt nautilus evtl nicht das dispaly auf dem man gerade arbeitet?  seh aber in man nautilus nix um das zu ändern.
<_pingu> sorry: meinte Fussel
<Guschtel> _pingu: hat nautilus nicht nur eine instanz oder so? meine da war irgendwas
<Minze> hmm auf einem mit gnome-betriebenden system würde das bedeuten, die gesamten kde-umgebung laden zu müssen, richtig?
<Minze> gesamte*
<Guschtel> Minze: ja. gnome kenn ich nicht so gut, sry
<_pingu> Ich teste das mal. danke
<Minze> wie genau heißt dieses plugin?
<Guschtel> Ist das evtl. in p7zip-full drin? ka
<wolfffffi> ich suche eine Grafikkarte (möglichst passiv gekühlt) mit zwei DVI-Ausgängen, die Dualview bei 1920x??? Punkte schafft, hat da jemand einen Tipp ?
<_pingu> versuch gerade zum ersten mal einen samba server einzurichten. Habe mir die Pakete installiert und über nautilus->ordner->rechte Maustasate einen Ordner freigegeben. Habe erwarten das Menü System->Systemverwaltung->samba diesen ordner anzeigt. tut es aber nicht. wie terste ich nun ob die freigabe geht?
<_pingu> habe zugang über einen anderen pc mit 10.04 KDE drauf.
<Minze> bereits eins stört mich am fileroller, man kann nicht auswählen das die dateinamen mit verschlüsselt werden :(
<joschi> _pingu: z. B. mit `smbclient`
<_pingu> joschi: geht das nicht irgendwie über Konquerer per url: smb:??
<joschi> _pingu: klar, wenn der entsprechende KIO-slave installiert ist
<tm> ,hcl? wolfffffi schau da mal
<shetlandpony> wolfffffi schau da mal: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "xdg-user-dirs: Werkzeug zur Verwaltung von gut bekannten Benutzerordnern." Was sind "gut bekannte" Benutzerordner?
<_pingu> joschi: ok. bin jetzt bei der Autorisierung. Ist hier nicht das standardpasswort des users notwendig?
<joschi> _pingu: das kommt ganz auf die konfiguration des samba-servers an
<_pingu> joschi: ich schau nochmal. scheint ein anderes zu sein
<wolfffffi> shetlandpony: danke, guck ich mir an!
<_pingu> joschi: hmm. was muss ich den einstellen? ich nehm an System->Systemverwaltung->samba-> Server Einstellungen und dann? 
<joschi> _pingu: sorry, bin weder samba noch gnome nutzer
<shetlandpony> wolfffffi: gerne doch :)
<Fussel> :D
<_pingu> joschi: geht nun. hab ein neues passwort vergeben. danke
<pog> was ist die einfachste Moeglichkeit, in einem Dropbox-Ordner die Daten zu verschluesseln? Ordner oder einzelne Datei.
<pog> Es ist klar, wenn man private Daten im Internet hat, dass da ein Beduerfnis da ist, allerdings muss es von mir auch wieder einfach zu entschluesseln sein, es sind auch nicht hochsensitive Daten.
<LetoThe2nd> rot13 *cough*
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: zu schlecht. doppel- oder quad-rot13 muss es schon sein!
<koegs> truecrypt-kon-ta-iner?
<joschi> bullgard4: ich frage mich ja ernsthaft, wieso du solche fragen immer in diesem channel stellst und nicht einfach erstmal die homepage des betreffenden programms konsultierst. 
<pog> ha, ja, oft ist es hilfreich im Chat mal einen Hint zu bekommen, bevor man sich in die Doku stuerzt...
<bullgard4> joschi: Programme haben eine Homepage? Wie lautet die Homepage dieses Programms?
<pog> bullgard4: oft haben Programme eine Homepage, oder unter Gnome, man findet es meinst mit Google.
<pog> oder auch unter sourceforge, wenn dort eine Doku hinterlegt ist.
<bullgard4> pog: Den Spruch "rtfm" kenne ich. Mehr kannst Du zur Lösung dieses Problems nicht beitragen?
<pog> bullgard4: geht mir nicht um das, ich finde es auch o.k., dass Du hier fragst.
<joschi> bullgard4: spoon feeding ist manchmal ja ok, aber bei dir nimmt das wirklich ausmaße an, die nicht mehr feierlich sind
<bullgard4> joschi: Du hast das Adverb "ernsthaft" benutzt. Ich zweifle daran.
<pog> ich ab die Doku auch grad gefunden, dann stellen sich eben diese Frage was ist "well known user dir"...
<pog> vllt. home, documents u.s.w.
<joschi> bullgard4: selbst wenn du eine abneigung gegen suchmaschinen hättest oder deine Internetverbindung abbricht, könntest du noch immer `apt-cache show $programmname` benutzen
<pog> vermutlich Dirs, die der Benutzer erstellt hat und nur der Benutzer kennt.
<hdp> "xdg-user-dirs is a tool to help manage "well known" user directories like the desktop folder and the music folder."
<Fuss-im-Ohr> einen schönen guten morgen ;D
<bullgard4> joschi: hahaha. Selbst der Original-Maintainer: Sebastian Dröge <slomo@debian.org> setzt "well known" in Anführungszeichen, wie man z. B. in '~$ apt-cache show xdg-user-dirs' sieht. Hast Du Dir mal Gedanken gemacht, warum?
<joschi> bullgard4: vermutlich, weil er einfach die beschreibung von der homepage kopiert hat…
<bullgard4> joschi: Danke für Deine Anmerkungen.
<malformed> moin, ich hatte libreoffice installiert und wollte jetzt wieder zurück auf openoffice, weil libre so lahm ist, jetzt bekomme ich aber leider ein "Broken packages", kann mir da jemand helfen?
<dadrc> Pack mal die Fehlermeldung, die auftritt, wenn du versuchst, LO zu deinstallieren, in ein nopaste
<andreas_> huhu
<pog> ist eine php-session eigentlich unabhaenig von einem session-cookie?, d.h. man koennte die Cookies "nicht zulassen"? 
<pog> na, irgendwie muss ja die Session identifiziert werden...
<dadrc> Kannst die Session-ID auch in der URL übergeben
<dadrc> Dann klappt es auch ohne Cookies, sieht aber hässlich aus
<dadrc> Und eigentlich eher eine Frage für drüben
<pog> ha, ja, hab ich glaube auch schon gesehen, vermutlich gerade deswegen, umd das Cookie-Problem zu vermeiden.
<_pingu> how can i get split view in nautilus?
<dadrc> _pingu, 1) deutsch, 2) strg+t
<dadrc> oder f3
<soulrebel> _pingu: F3
<soulrebel> beim booten läuft die schrift sehr langsam bei mir ... weiss jemand wo ich das wieder auf schnell stelle 
<_pingu> dadrc: gibt's dafür auch ein menü? geht das auch horizontal?
<soulrebel> _pingu: horizontal hab ich noch nie gesehen 
<dadrc> Menüeintrag gibts, ja
<_pingu> dadrc: wo?
<dadrc> View → Extra Pane
<dadrc> *live übersetz* Ansicht → (Der Punkt, an dem F3 als Hotkey dransteht)
<dadrc> Und horizontal, was soulrebel  sagt
<koegs> dadrc, _pingu: Ansicht -> zusätzliche Leiste :D
<_pingu> koegs: ok. und strgüt sind dann tabs
<dadrc> Pane mit Leiste übersetzen ist ja schon 'ne Leistung :>
<dreamon> Wie startet man das gnome panel neu.. ohne zu rebooten?
<k1l> dreamon: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reload-the-gnome-or-kde-panels-without-restarting/
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/356axn | 
<Dennis84> hey leute
<dreamon> k1l, Danke
<Dennis84> weiss jmd, ob ich bei openvpn die intern vergebene vpn-ip loggen kann für jeden client?
<_pingu> Ist es problematisch den konqueror unter gnome zu installieren?
<dadrc> Zieht dir halt eine Menge Dependencies mit rein, aber sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren -- aber wozu brauchst du den denn?
<_pingu> dadrc: ich arbeite gern mit diversen fenster splits
<dadrc> Ah, als Dateimanager?
<_pingu> dadrc: ja
<dadrc> na denn... sollte gehen. Ansonsten sind hier ein paar andere Alternativen drin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager
<_pingu> dadrc: hab ich schon gesehen, danke
<koegs> fn'Dennis84: im syslog sollten die IPs stehen
<_pingu> unter ubuntu 8.04 endet das drop down zum ändern der auflösung bei ca. 1200x800. Nun hab ich der modes zeile der xorg.conf meine gew. auflösung hinzugefügt, neu gestartet, aber nichts ändert sich. was tun?
<ppq> _pingu: wenn du via modeline eine auflösung erzwingst, musst du nix mehr einstellen
<_pingu> ppq: wie geht das?
<ppq> _pingu: hast du das nicht bereits getan? 
<ppq> ,xserver_modelines? _pingu
<shetlandpony> _pingu, XServer_Modelines ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> _pingu: wissenswert: wenn dein monitor ein tft ist, ist die maximale vertikale frequenz ("bildwiederholrate) immer(!) 60 Hz
<ppq> was anderes einzustellen hätte keinen effekt oder den, dass das bild komisch wird
<_pingu> ppq: so nicht. ich hab in der subsection display der Zeile MOdes eine AUflösung hinzugefügt, die weder die Auflösung nach Neustart geändewrt hat, noch im Drop down der gui auftauchte
<ppq> _pingu: ok, dann probier's mal mit ner modeline
<_pingu> ppq: ich check das mal. danke
<Deem> ich hab unter Nautilus computer:/// 2 Laufwerke, die angeblich unter /dev/loop0 liegen. die Laufwerke sind da, seit ich 2 ISO Images mit mount und der Option loop gemountet hatte. Wie krieg ich diese Laufwerke da wieder weg?
<Deem> ein entladen mittels "modprobe -r loop" tut er nicht, da er meldet, dass loop ein eingebautes feature wäre (FATAL: Module loop is builtin)
<k1l> Deem: meinst du diese shortcuts links in der leiste?
<k1l> wenn sie noch gemountet sind halt mit umount rausnehmen
<k1l> die bookmarks (nicht shortcuts) liegensonst in /home/user/.gtk-bookmarks
<Deem> k1l: ich meine die hier http://i.imgur.com/wMW3s.png
<Deem> k1l: gemountet sind sie nicht
<Deem> achja und die isos sind bereits per "umount /mnt/" enmountet worden
<k1l> schau mal mit "mount" nach, ob da nicht noch was gemountet ist
<Deem> k1l: ist es nicht. schon gefühlte 5 millionenmal nachgeschaut
<Deem> k1l: hier auch in einem nopaste als bestätigung http://paste.pocoo.org/show/371552/
<klara> gibt es ein ppa mit dem natty kernel für maverick?
<Deem> klara: für sowas braucht man kein ppa, aber sowas will man auch nicht unbedingt
<Deem> klara: warum willst du den natty kernel in maverick?
<klara> für den rtl8192ce wlan treiber
<Deem> immer diese ungeduligen menschen... ein wenig googlen hätte einen link zu launchpad geliefert mit einem ppa für maverick mit eben diesem treiber >_>
<shrekk> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<julezzz> moin
<julezzz> Woran kann es liegen, dass einer meiner Rechner mein W-Lan nicht findet? Alle anderen Geräte im Raum haben super Empfang und alle anderen verfügbaren Netzwerke findet er auch. Nur nicht meins (der Rechner steht neben dem, an dem ich gerade sitze -.- )
<julezzz> wupsi
<julezzz> also, mein Rechner findet mein WLan nicht, obwohl er es empfangen müsste. alle anderen Netzwerke der Umgebung "sieht" er
<julezzz> woran könnte das liegen?
<rumpe1> julezzz, hmm... welcher kanal? mal mit anderen tools probiert?  (iwlist scan wlan0 oder so ähnlich...)
<julezzz> iwlist und der network-manager verhalten sich gleich
<rumpe1> julezzz, wenns der network-manager ist, blendet der vielleicht nicht kompatible verschlüsselungen (wpa2) aus
<julezzz> Das Lubuntu, dass da nu drauf ist, war auch während der Installation mit meinem WLan verbunden
<julezzz> also während der Installation hatte ich noch 1-A Empfang, nu wird das Netz nimmer angezeigt -.-
<julezzz> und andere netze (nicht alle der umgebung) findet er ja ...
<julezzz> ich hab keine ahnung, wo da der Fehler liegen könnte
<julezzz> gibt's vielleicht irgendeine Config-Datei, wo W-Lans geblacklistet werden?
<Deem> julezzz: hast du die SSID vielleicht deaktiviert?
<julezzz> hmm...nein, wüsste nicht wie
<Deem> julezzz: das macht man am router, aber ok
<julezzz> hab mal versucht, in mit ifconfig auf die ESSID zu zwingen, aber das klappt auch nciht
<Deem> julezzz: hast du andere geräte, die auf das wlan zugreifen`?
<julezzz> JAP
<julezzz> Drucker, Handys, andere Rechner
<Deem> julezzz: und die finden das wlan?
<julezzz> klappt alles
<Deem> ok. andere wlans findet dein rechenr sagtest du?
<julezzz> während der installation hat's ja auch geklappt
<julezzz> jop
<Deem> julezzz: hast du mal in den verbindungseinstellungen deines network managers geschaut, ob da irgednwas spezielles für dein wlan aktiv ist?
<julezzz> nach was sollte ich suchen?
<Deem> julezzz: nach deiner ssid des wlans
<julezzz> Deem: der Network-manager ist total jungfräulich
<Deem> julezzz: hmm... magst du die ausgabe von "iwlist scan wlan0" mal nopasten?
<julezzz> mom
<apricot> ich bin etwas ratlos. Ständig werden Fenster 'grau' und reagieren nicht mehr. manchmal 20 Sekunden, manchmal 3 Minuten, manchmal für immer....
<apricot> hauptsächlich Nautilus, Firefox
<Deem> apricot: mal in top/htop geschaut ob deine cpu auslastung sehr hoch ist?
<apricot> nein noch nicht... mach ich mal - hab auch schon ab und zu 'Kernel Panic'  scroll-lock/num-lock blinken
<Deem> apricot: ich würde mal sicherheitshalber die smartwerte der festplatten auslesen. das klingt nicht normal
<Deem> btw, welche ubuntu version?
<apricot> 10.10
<julezzz> Deem: iwlist zeigt, im Gegensatz zum Network-Manager nun gar keine Netze mehr an -.-
<apricot> macht er auch bei verschiedenen Festplatten
<Deem> julezzz: ist vermutlich ein laptop? mal mit reboot versucht?
<julezzz> nein, ist ein desktop-rechner
<Deem> hm... trotzdem mal mit reboot versucht?
<julezzz> Deem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400090/
<julezzz> Deem: ja, schon öfter
<Deem> julezzz: für mich sieht das nach kaputtem treiber aus.
<Deem> oder irgednwo hat sich da was verhackt
<julezzz> ich hab auch schon versucht, einen anderen treiber zu installieren, aber ohne packet-management ist das unschaffbar
<Deem> du hast kein paket management? o_O
<julezzz> als pakete aufen usb-stick packen, rüber zu schaufeln und dann zu sehen, welche pakete noch fehlen
<julezzz> Deem: wie denn, ohne wlan bzw. internet
<Deem> julezzz: per kabel?
<Deem> kurz einstecken. dann wieder abziehen
<julezzz> keine möglichkeit
<Deem> hmm...
<Deem> blöd
<julezzz> obwohl...oah ne, ey...
<julezzz> crossover an den laptop würde gehen und den dann als gateway nutzen...
<Deem> zum bleistift
<julezzz> was brauch ich da für einstellungen am lappi für? Aufem großen Rechner muss ich ja nur das gateway einrichten
<Deem> boah.. keine ahnung
<apricot> bin grad am rätseln: email(PIM) client. Thunderbird oder Evolution? Eher ne Geschmacksfrage oder gibts ne klare Empfehlung ?
<Deem> aber ich glaube, das kannst du im network-manager mit ein paar wenige klicks einrichten
<Deem> apricot: sowas gehört in den offtopic. da kannst du gerne nach empfehlungen fragen
<apricot> ok
<apricot> wie heißt der channel für 'oftopic' denn ?
<dadrc> ,ot? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<lolmatic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594085/ <-- hilfe :(
<Guschtel> mv die dateien weg, sync und probier nochmal
<lolmatic> sync?
<julezzz> Deem: Hab kein Crossover gefuinden, aber bekloppterweise bin ich mit der Kiste nun online. Wie? mit Tethering über mein Android-Handy
<julezzz> Deem: wohlgemerkt über wlan0 o.O
<Deem> ?
<julezzz> Mein Handy stellt jetzt das W-Lan zur Verfügung und damit kann ich mit der Kiste online gehen -.-
<ubuntini> wie kann man die im launcher gesetzten lesezeichen von dem webfav plugin der netbook edition von ubuntu 10.04 umbenennen?
<norize> #test
<tchab> moin leute!
<norize> hi 
<tchab> kann mir jemand helfen? ich möchte ein modul auf die blacklist setzen, unter ubuntu 11.04
<LetoThe2nd> ,natty? tchab, guckst du
<shetlandpony> tchab, guckst du: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<tchab> hm, keiner mit ner antwort da? :-(
<Deem> tchab: [ ] du hast dne text vom pony gelesen
<tchab> nein
<tchab> zwischendurch hatte ich nen timeout
<tchab> sry
<Deem> ,natty? tchab 
<shetlandpony> tchab: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<tchab> ja, natty
<tchab> achso
<Deem> tchab: lies den link vom pony >_>
<tchab> ^^
<tchab> kk, danke
<Trasherk> hi@all
<Trasherk> wollte ein netzwerkordner einbinden
<Trasherk> aber er sagt mir
<Trasherk> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting witch:/share/MD0_DATA/Bilder/
<Trasherk> wie gebe ich benutzername sowie pw ein?
<lolmatic> Trasherk: auf was für einen server willst du zugreifen? windows freigabe?
<Trasherk> nein nfs freigabe
<Trasherk> hab folgendes eingegeben
<Trasherk> root@kitch:/media# mount witch:/share/MD0_DATA/Bilder/ test/
<Trasherk> ahh
<Trasherk> mount.nfs: mount(2): Permission denied
<Guest96457> hallo, ich suche den namen des programms, dass bei DamnSmallLinux auf dem Desktop die Systeminformationen anzeigt, jmd ne ahnung?
<tm> Guest96457: frag mal im passenden channel zu dsl
<Guest96457> k
<n00bomatic1> mein vino will seit gestern nicht mehr richtig..dabei nutze ich es seit monaten ohne probleme. der viever war immer der tightvnc auf win7. seit gestern hänge ich beim initial screen..meistens gibts noch eine socket error meldung...firewall von windows ist aus..
<jokrebel> Guschtel: conky
<jokrebel> sry 
<tm> n00bomatic1: schön wäre die socket fehlermeldung und hast du schonmal probiert dich local mit den vino server zu verbinden? - könntest du auch mal ausprobieren
<n00bomatic1> also der tightvnc viewer spuckt irgendwasn "ReadExact: SocketIPv4 error while reading." habe gegoogelt, aber nichts auser standardantworten wie firewal prüfen etc gefunden.. 
<tm> n00bomatic1: du köntest auch vom windows pc mal probieren ein " telnet $IP_vom_Ubuntu_VINO_SERVER 5900 " zu versuchen, dazu sollte aber telnet auf win7 installiert sein, was es standardmässig nicht ist
<tm> n00bomatic1: ansonst mal ultravnc für win7 nehmen - kann sien das es ein windows porblem ist...wenn die meldung auf dem win7 pc kommt
<tm> +en
<n00bomatic1> habe ultravnc probiert..da gibt es zwar keine fehlermeldung,aber auch kein bild...status ist jedoch "connected"
<n00bomatic1> bzw. die vino passwortabfrage kommt ^^
<n00bomatic1> insofern scheint zumindest verbindung zu bestehen..
<bekks> Nimm mal einen richtigen vnc server.
<tm> n00bomatic1: dann probiers mal vom ubuntu pc local auf den vino server zu zugreifen
<n00bomatic1> deswegen vermute ich das evtl. eins der letzten updates vino zerschossen hat
<tm> n00bomatic1: alternativ kannste auch bekks vorschlag nehmen :)
<n00bomatic1> bekks: vino funktionierte stets zuverlässig..ich sehe keinen bedarf jetzt auf einen "richtigen" vnc server umzusteigen.. 
<bekks> Dann teste das halt nicht.
<tm> n00bomatic1: und schau mal in den log vom ubuntu-pc - vielleicht steht da was weiteres drin
<n00bomatic1> ich würde gerne ergründen warum das jetzt ohne jetwede änderung meinerseits von heut auf morgen nicht mehr funktioniert
<n00bomatic1> ich checke das mit dem lokalen vnc-verbindungsaufbau
<n00bomatic1> also lokaler test mit dem xtightvncviewer funktioniert problemlos
<n00bomatic1> wo liegen den die vino logs?
<tm> ich denke mal in /var/log - evtl. im syslog/messages
<n00bomatic1> hmm..logfiles sind da..aber nichts dass nach vino logs aussieht..
<tm> dann würde ich mal ein grp -i vino /var/log/syslog versuchen, vielleicht kommt da was brauchbares raus
<tm> und wenn da nichts raus kommt, bleibt dir nichts anderes übrieg wie mal den ratschlag von bekks auszuprobieren, würd ich mal jetzt so schreiben :)
<tm> grep*
<n00bomatic1> das ist doch auch keine lösung..nach dem motto, es geht halt nciht was vorher immer ging, dann nehme ich halt was anderes..
<n00bomatic1> zumindest auch per grep keine hits
<tm> n00bomatic1: es geht erstmal dadrum den fehler zu lokalisieren, es heisst doch nicht, wenn du einen anderen vns-server nimmst zum testen, dass du dabei bleiben mußt, nur so kannst du dir sicher sein dass es dann auch der vino-server ist
<Deem> n00bomatic1: du könntest auch mal per "grep -R vino /var/log/" im gesamten log ordner suchen ob da was ist
<n00bomatic1> hmm..scheint mein switch hat einen schlag..wenn ich low connection speed wähle funktioniert es...highspeed 8da im lan) bewirkt die besagten probleme. jetzt hab ich den windows rechner über einen freien port am router angeschlossen und es geht...
<n00bomatic1> strange
<tm> na ist doch was :)
<n00bomatic2> kann jmd einen brauchbaren gigabit switch empfehlen? ^^
<bekks> Ja.
<tm> n00bomatic2: sowas ist besser im offtopic channel aufgehoben ;)
<bekks> Aber es läuft kein Ubuntu drauf :)
<n00bomatic2> hehe
<n00bomatic2> dammit wollte ich andeuten dass anscheinend mein switch die ursache des problems ist...hab versucht da mal testweise paar files hin und her zu schieben und siehe da...kein traffic..
<Deem> seit ich kde installiert hatte haben einige programme wie vlc und teamspeak den kde mauszeiger, anstelle des "globalen" mauszeigers, den ich sosnt überall habe. liegt das an der config des entsprechenden programms oder ist da noch irgendwo eine kde leiche, die das verursacht? neuinstallation von vlc und teamspeak hatte ich schon versucht inklusive des löschens der jeweiligen ordner im /home
<jokrebel> gn8
<fornext> ich möchte nachträglich Home/fornext verschlüsseln. Ich bin vorgegangen wie es hier steht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten#Altes-Homeverzeichnis-verschluesseln
<shetlandpony> fornext's url: http://tinyurl.com/66na44t | ecryptfs/Einrichten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<fornext> mir ist nur nicht ganz klar wie ich es am Schluß mit den Benutzerrechten machen soll.
<fornext> Warum kann ich nicht einfach /etc/group.bak zurück spielen?
<bekks> Was soll die group.bak DA helfen?
<bekks> Was genau? erklär es uns.
<Deem> seit ich kde installiert hatte haben einige programme wie vlc und teamspeak den kde mauszeiger, anstelle des "globalen" mauszeigers, den ich sosnt überall  habe. liegt das an der config des entsprechenden programms oder ist da noch irgendwo eine kde leiche, die das verursacht? neuinstallation von vlc und  teamspeak hatte ich schon versucht inklusive des löschens der jeweiligen ordner im /home
<fornext> sehe gerade, dass es nur 6 Gruppen sind die ich per Hand zufügen muss.
<fornext> dachte es wären einige mehr.
<fornext> dann hoffe ich mal, dass es bootet.
<fornext> hmm, tut es nicht: Could not update ICEauthority file /home/fornext/.ICEauthority
<fornext> ich bin mir sicher, dass das Problem mit dem Autologin zusammenhängt. Allerdings kann ich nichts mehr ändern, weil ich den Einstellungsdialog nicht entsperren kann.
<fornext> ja, ich habe richtig vermutet. Jetzt geht es. Im Artikel habe ich davon aber nichts gelesen.
<Gorfex> hi leutz
<Gorfex> hab da son kleines problem... hab mit meiner ati und den fglrx treibern grafikfehler auf dem anmeldebildschirm, aber nur auf dem anmeldebildschirm... kennt jemand das problem?
<Deem> Gorfex: das is der unfreie, richtig? nimm doch lieber den freien radeon treiber. der soll besser sein
<Gorfex> ok gut werde ich probieren :) hab das nicht gewusst, das da auch nen unfreien gibt.. bin quasi ubuntu starter .. bzw. überhaupt erst neu in die grafische linuxwelt eingestiegen :D
<Deem> ,einsteiger? Gorfex dann ist das hier für dich interessant
<shetlandpony> Gorfex dann ist das hier fuer dich interessant, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Gorfex> hab alles schon probiert, deinstallieren vom treiber neuinstallieren... das sytem genauso... nichts hilft.. komisch nur das bei der ersten installation alles einwandfrei gefunkt hat
<Deem> ,ati? Gorfex und das hier
<shetlandpony> Gorfex und das hier, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Gorfex> danke euch probier das alles mal..
<Deem> euch?
<Deem> ,bot? Gorfex 
<shetlandpony> Gorfex: ich bin ein bot ;p
<deep-thought> hallo
<deep-thought> kann mir einer sagen wie ich unter ubuntu 11.04 xbmc zum laufen bekomme?
<bekks> 11.04 ist hier nicht supported.
<bekks> ,natty? deep-thought 
<shetlandpony> deep-thought: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<deep-thought> ahh alles klar
<deep-thought> vielen dank
<deep-thought> schönen abned noch ;)
<stegbth> Guten Abend zusammen
<stegbth> ich habe hier noch einen alten 6.06 Server
<stegbth> wohin geht ein do-release-upgrade? auf 8.04 oder fehlerhafter Weise gleich auf 10.04?
<Deem> stegbth: afair zuerst auf 8.04 und dann auf 10.04
<stegbth> naja, da bin ich mal gespannt. der Server hat 391 Tage uptime ;)
<k1l> ach stimmt ja, bis juni ist ja 6.06 noch supportet bei den servern.
<dadrc> Also ein günstiger Zeitpunkt zum Upgraden
<k1l> stegbth: backup vorhanden? oder sind die daten unwichtig? bei den lts sprüngen gibts meist eine menge änderungen, da könnte es probleme geben
<stegbth> k1l was ist ein Backup?
<stegbth> und ja die die Daten sind sehr wichtig, Unternehmen eMails der letzten drei Jahre
<k1l> ,backup? stegbth 
<shetlandpony> stegbth, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<stegbth> das muss ich mir ansehen ;)
<k1l> ohne backup würde ich da nichts anfassen.
<stegbth> das Backup wird taeglich durchgefuehrt.
<Deem> wer server betreibt sollte wissen was ein backup ist *find*
<k1l> also ohne, dass die daten auf nem 2. medium gesichert sind.
<stegbth> Die Daten werden auf LTO4 und AIT3 Baendern gesichert. 
<stegbth> d.h. im schlimmsten Fall kann ich neu installieren, das moechte ich aber eben vermeiden, weil das bei der Datenmenge sehr aufwaendig ist.
<stegbth> Upgrade von 8.04 auf 10.04 ist an sich kein Problem, nur bei 6.06 bin ich mir eben nicht sicher.
<stegbth> Ich habe das vor Jahren mal bei einer Workstation von 6.06 auf 8.04 problemlos durchgefuehrt.
<stegbth> Die Frage ist nur ob do-release-upgrade dann nicht auf die Idee kommt sofort von 6.06 auf 10.04 zu  springen, was ja nicht fkt.
<k1l> stegbth: bei nem update werden immer alle zwischenschritte gemacht. also bei nem 6.06 ohne LTS prompt zu 6.10 dann zu 7.04 etc. bei nem lts prompt von 6.06 zu 8.04 dann zu 10.04
<stegbth> gut
<newan> Hallo, würde gerne meine nas über nfs mounten immer wenn mein notebook im netzwerk ist
<newan> bekomm zwar den mount über die fstab hin hat danna ber nur der root benutzer rechte :-(
<newan> zeile: 192.168.178.20:/Multimedia /media/newan-nas nfs rw  0 0
<k1l> ,fstab? newan 
<shetlandpony> newan, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> wenn es da nicht erwähnt ist wird es im artikel zu mount beschrieben.
<newan> hab ich schon versucht alles zu verstehen dachte ihr könnt mir die 2 master argumente noch sagen
<newan> suche dann mal weiter
<k1l> newan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab#Optionen-fuer-nachtraegliches-Einhaengen
<k1l> so schwer ist das nun aber nicht
<newan> ja das einmhängen geht
<newan> kann ur nichts schreiben
<newan> lesen funzt ja
<newan> OUUUU ich habs gefunden
<newan> der übernimmt die vollen rechte der nas auf der nas ein chmod und die welt ist gerette OAR da stehste mla aufn schlauch :-(
<newan> danke für den schubs
<k1l> newan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Besonderheiten
<newan> <newan> der übernimmt die vollen rechte der nas auf der nas ein chmod und die welt ist gerette OAR da stehste mla aufn schlauch :-(
<newan> thx
<deem> ,bot? neversfelde 
<shetlandpony> neversfelde: ich bin ein bot ;p
<deem> >_>
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-15
<Fr4gg0r> könnte mir jemand kurz sagen, wie ich mit grep nach "abc" suche, dabei gehören die hochkommata zum suchbegriff
<alamar> grep '"abc"' foo
<Keba> hallo zusammen :)
<Keba> gibt es ein tool (bash skript oder so) was automatisch weiße ränder eines pdfs abschneidet?
<cbauer> morgen
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<linux4ever> hallo
<linux4ever> kennt sich hier irgendjemand mit munin aus und kann einem Anfänger helfen?
<linux4ever> danke schonmal
<alamar> es gibt einen channel für munin im freenode
<linux4ever> cool
<linux4ever> einfach #munin?
<alamar> probiers aus
<k1l> aber metafragen wollen die sicher auch nicht. rück halt mal infos aus, dann kann man dir besser helfen
<linux4ever> ok,ich hab munin ganz normal nach dem Wiki installiert und kann ihn jetzt auch über meinedomain.de/munin abrufen, aber dort stehen bei localhost überhaupt keine Werte oder so
<apricot> hi, hab ein Problem mit web.de/smartdrive Nach Aktualisierung von Ubuntu funktoniert webdav  mehr. Angeblich sei kein Java indtalliert / Javascript aktiviert. Ist aber !
<apricot> Javascriz ist n Firefox aktiviert.  sun-java6 ist auch installiert
<ente1> auf dem server läuft ubuntu 10.04, ispconfig3, postfix und nun habe ich mailman installiert - ich möchte nun für mailman den email host lists.example.org nutzen und für meinen eigenen e-mail verkehr den host example.org - leider bekomme ich sobald ich eine email an eine mailinglist schicke test-list@ists.example.org: mail for me@example.org loops back to myself - was bedeutet das?
<TheInfinity> ente1: dass deine postfix config irgendwo n herben fehler hat
<TheInfinity> ente1: zeig mal selbige.
<TheInfinity> (und ich hoffe dass ispconfig3 da kein mist drin macht ;) )
<ente1> mom :)
<TheInfinity> urgh. das fummelt dadrin rum.
<TheInfinity> dann vergiss es.
 * TheInfinity mag keine komischen admin tools und hat sehr schlechte erfahrung mit dem rumgefummel selbiger in config dateien
<apricot> kann mir jemand mit dem Java/Javascript Prob helfen - webdav funktioniert nicht mehr. Weder im Firefox noch im Nautilus.
<ente1> TheInfinity: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400092/ - habe meinen hostname durhc example.org ersetzt
<TheInfinity> apricot: ist das sun java firefox plugin installiert?
<TheInfinity> ente1: sorry, dazu kann (und will) ich keinen support geben. ich hab schon stunden damit verbracht irgendwelche ekeligen konstrukte in admin webinterfaces zu durchschauen - das bringt kein spaß. aber wenn n anderer will - gerne :)
<apricot> TheInfinity, weiß nicht.. Aber es hat vor dem Update alles funktioniert
<TheInfinity> apricot: dann schau nach. und welches update? dist-upgrade?
<ente1> TheInfinity: mhh würdest du mir vllt nur den gefallen tun und kurz über die config schauen, ob die soweit passt und wenn nicht, was nicht passt, ispconfig würde ich dann zerhacken :)
<k1l> ,java? apricot 
<shetlandpony> apricot, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> apricot: dort unter installation und dann bei sun-java mal die pakete durchgehen, ob die alle installiert sind, die man braucht
<apricot> ja Java. ich hab nur die Aktualisierungs Vorschläge installiert
<k1l> btw seh ich dort grade einen extra abschnitt für das firefox plugin. also erstmal lesen, dann denken und dann handeln. wenn es dann nicht klappt wieder hier melden
<ente1> TheInfinity: btw laut einem tutorial von howtoforge.de sollte es wohl mit ispconfig klappen - http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/mailman-auf-einem-ispconfig3-server-einrichten/
<apricot> ja ok....
<TheInfinity> ente1: ich sehe auf dem ersten blick kein wirklich großes problem. ich gebe die relay domains speziell an, du machst das über ne virtual map, aber das müsste in etwa aufs selbe hinauslaufen.
<TheInfinity> allerdings gibt es die datei aus dem tutorial nicht mal (/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman)
<TheInfinity> zumindest nicht auf meinem system (debian lenny)
<ente1> bei mir existiert sie
<ente1> vllt liegt das an ispconfig
<TheInfinity> da passe ich dann eben komplett. :)
<ente1> ne die wird von mailman wohl angelegt
<TheInfinity> denke ich auch. das könnte auch lenny vs ubuntu sein.
<ente1> mailman-loop@example.org mailman-loop
<ente1> und darunter nur die einträge zur test liste
<apricot> webdav läuft wieder... danke für die Tips :)
<TheInfinity> apricot: super :)
<apricot> nur mein Bankkonto ist noch zu leer - könnt ihr da evtl auch was tun ?
<Daniel-S-P> moin TheInfinity :)
<TheInfinity> hui. moin. du hier? :)
<apricot> danke und bye...
<Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS
<Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS
<Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS
<Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS
<Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS
<Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS
<Daniel-S-P> first you need your capslock removed
<jokrebel> hi
<linux4ever> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich munin konfigurieren muss, damit es Daten auf meinedomain.de/munin anzeigt. Die Oberfläche funktioniert schon, aber es existieren keine Daten. Dane im Voraus
<linux4ever> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich munin konfigurieren muss, damit es Daten auf meinedomain.de/munin anzeigt. Die Oberfläche funktioniert schon, aber es existieren keine Daten. Dane im Voraus
<kraut> jemand eine idee, warum mein bios 6gb ram anzeigt, dmidecode auch alle auflistet, aber ich bei free nur 3,5 sehe, trotz 64bit system?
<rumpe1> kraut, was sagt "uname -m"?
<rumpe1> hmm... bzw... ist es ein 64-bit kernel?
<russell1> kraut: ich habe das gleiche problem und bei mir liegt es daran, dass das mainboard nicht mehr ram unterstützt.
<kraut> rumpe1: x86_64
<kraut> russell1: aber auch wenn das bios selbst 6gb sagt?
<kraut> das ist so eine olle dell mähre
<kraut> optiplex gx620
<kraut> schrott hardware *fluch*
<kraut> gleich mal rebooten und im bios mal nach mem remapping suchen
<kraut> liegt am mainnboard, das kann nur 4gb
<kraut> *seufz*
<MeMyself> Kann mit jemand sagen wie ich mit "ln -s" einen ordner in den anderen kriegen das heißt wenn etwas in einen ordner kopiert werden würde soll es in einen andren ordner kopiert werden...
<rumpe1> MeMyself, sowas wie "cp foo ordner", wobei aber foo dann in ordner2 landet?
<rumpe1> für was braucht man sowas denn?
<MeMyself> rumpel, muss ich eine datei in einen ordner verlinken wird das problemlos erkannt?
<rumpe1> ganz versteh ich nicht, was du vorhast...
<MeMyself> rumpel, also ich hab ein programm das logs schreibt ich kann den ordner in keiner config ändern deswegen will ich einen symbolischen link machen
<rumpe1> aber links sind allgemein eher kein problem... hm... 
<rumpe1> ahso
<rumpe1> dann einfach "ln -s /da/sollen/die/logs/rein /hier/ist/der/fixe/logordner/vom/programm"
<rumpe1> hmm... wobei der erste ordner bereits existieren muss (mit den benötigten rechten) und der zweite muß wohl gelöscht werden...
<MeMyself> rumpel, das war mein fehler ich habs genau andersrum gemacht das bin ich von z.b. von cp gewöhnt vielen dank werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren
<MeMyself> rumpel, das mit den 2ten ist kein problem für mich da ist noch nichts drinnen
<rumpe1> oder du mountest den gewünschten ordner auf den log-ordner und überdeckst damit diesen
<rumpe1> probiers einfach aus, sollte gehen
<MeMyself> rumpel, wie würdes das gehen //// super das mit ln geht prima
<rumpe1> hm?
<MeMyself> rumpel, das meine ich [18:47] <rumpe1> oder du mountest den gewünschten ordner auf den log-ordner und überdeckst damit diesen
<rumpe1> MeMyself, man mount, da gucken unter "The bind mounts"
<MeMyself> rumpel, ok vielen dank nochmal
<rumpe1> keine ursache
<rumpe1> bei mount z.B. müsstest du den eigentlichen ordner nicht durch einen link ersetzen, da er nur überdeckt wird. Ist somit flexibler, wenn man das wieder zurücksetzen möchte.
<rumpe1> einfach umount und alles ist wieder beim alten
<MeMyself> okay
<MeMyself> rumpel, sowas? sudo mount --bind /media/Daten/Downloads  /home/Max/Downloads 
<rumpe1> MeMyself, probiers aus
<MeMyself> k
<rumpe1> ich nehm das manchmal für apt-archive auf sticks, um die an einem anderen rechner nicht neu runterladen zu müssen... bind drauf und schwupps sind sie im systemcache :>
<MeMyself> rumpel, das ist ja fast wie rsync
<elementz> hallo zusammen
<deem> ich glaub ich hab ein problem. hab grade python-gdm2setup aus dem gdm2setup ppa installiert, dann wieder gepurged. jetzt funktioniert mein sudo ohne pw. die sudoers wurde aber nicht verändert.. kann sich das jemand erklären?
<linux4ever> hi
<linux4ever> Frage: Ich habe munin installiert, aber es werden überhaupt keine Daten gezeigt. Die /munin-Seite sieht so aus: http://bit.ly/hhiVrN
<linux4ever> Danke im Voraus
<Minipluto> wie sagt man denn Ubuntu, dass man Pakete, von denen Ubuntu denkt, man würde sie nicht mehr brauchen, doch noch braucht?
<deem> wie kann ich bei svn ein "pre-revprop-change" zu einem projekt hinzufügen? mit google finde ich nur foren antworten, das man es machen muss, aber wie macht man es?
<Longbottom> Minipluto: sudo apt-get install <paketname> sollte reichen.
<deem> passt. habs selbst rausgefunden =)
<Longbottom> Minipluto: ansonsten heißt das Stichwort pinning: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-pinning
<Minipluto> Longbottom: scheint geklappt zu haben. Danke :)
<NTQ> ich bin grad etwas verwirrt. ich hab eben firefox-4.0 laufen gehabt und währenddessen kam wieder eine aktualisierung, die ich durchlaufen gelassen habe
<NTQ> dann wollte ich firefox-4.0 neu starten, aber plötzlich war die binary nicht mehr da
<NTQ> laut apt-get inst das paket firefox-4.0 aber installiert
<NTQ> und ich will nicht mit dem 3.6-er rumdümpeln ^^
<Robert_Zenz> NTQ, dann installier des 4er Paket neu. ^^
<NTQ> bin dabei
<NTQ> mal schauen
<NTQ> nö, geht nicht
<deem> ,wf? NTQ 
<shetlandpony> NTQ: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<NTQ> hmja, ich hab deshalb nicht so weit ausgeholt, weil vllt. irgendwem hier das problem selbst aufgefallen ist, nachdem er heute eine aktualisierung gemacht hat
<NTQ> ich nutze 10.04
<NTQ> aber ich probiere zuerst noch selbst was aus
 * deem hat auch 10.04 + ff4 und hat auch ne aktualisierung gemacht, aber ist alles noch da
<vsop> irc://devil.deluxe-irc.eu:6667
<jokrebel> gn8
<oneiro> hallo zusammen
<oneiro> ich habe eine frage die sich nicht direkt mit ubuntu beschäftigt, sondern php... genau genommen geht es um wordpress und ein plugin, welches einen teamspeak server anzeigt
<oneiro> im grunde funktioniert alles problemlos, nur wenn ich in der entsprechenden config-datei die server ip des ts3 servers wechsel, wird es auf der homepage nicht aktualisiert, es wird immer der server der alten ip angezeigt.
<oneiro> ich weiß mir keinen rat mehr... ich kann die ip ändern wie ich lustig bin... es ändert sich nix. jemand vielleicht eine idee?
<deem> ,ot? oneiro 
<shetlandpony> oneiro: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<deem> ,uhrzeit? oneiro 
<shetlandpony> oneiro: Die Uhrzeit zu der du die Frage stellst ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Solltest du keine Antwort erhalten, dann stell die Frage bitte zu einer ortsueblichen Uhrzeit nochmals oder benutze das Forum. Danke :)
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-16
<Fuss-im-Ohr> ^^
<schlangen> moin, schon jmd wach? ^^
<schlangen> ich suche nen weg (oder ein Stichwort zum weiterlesen) wie ich ein (oder 2) programme im vollbild (2 bildschirme) laufen lassen kann und den rest sperren, sprich man kann das eine (oder die 2) programme normal benutzen, kommt aber an nix anderes dran
<Fussel> ein nutzer der nur diese programme nutzen kann?
<Fussel> halt den nutzer so einrichten
<Fussel> .nutzerverwaltung?
<Fussel> ,nutzerverwaltung?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fussel, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber nutzerverwaltung
<Fussel> hm
<Fussel> ,benutzerkonten?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fussel, ich weiss nichts ueber benutzerkonten, ich assoziiere aber Benutzer_und_Gruppen damit
<Fussel> ,benutzer_und_gruppen?
<shetlandpony> Fussel, Benutzer_und_Gruppen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<schlangen> hm, ok, dachte es gäb vlt. noch was einfacheres
<schlangen> nach dem motto schnell pw eingeben und kurz was anderes machen/nachgucken
<schlangen> Fussel: aber danke schonmal :)
<Fussel> nuja ich find die möglichkeit ganz gut
<schlangen> ja, stimmt eigentlich, dachte nur es wär ein bisschen arbeit...
<schlangen> will halt auf ner party amarok oder so laufen lassen, ohne dass jeder meinen rechner durchwühlen oder sonstwas machen kann (aber auch ohne komplett zu sperren)
<elmargol> dafür hat gott die virtual machine erfunden
<schlangen> aber bleibt das problem nicht das gleiche? nur dass dann die vm das programm ist, das als einziges laufen soll?
<elmargol> naja machst du irgend eine komische tastenkombi um die vm verlassen zu können, oder sperrst den desktop
<elmargol> so kannst du jedenfalls vermeiden das jemand irgendwelche dateien auf deinem desktop öffnet die privat sind oder so
<tm> ich würde einen neuen benutzer anlegen, den in einer extra gruppe packen und dein user verzeichnis was du schützen möchtest, auf 700 setzen
<schlangen> ja, das mach ich jetzt glaub ich auch
<elmargol> wenn deine dateien ausschließlich in /home sind und nichts z.B. im netzwerk dann geht das so ja,.
<tm> die VM mußte starten und für gewöhnlich kommst mit einer tasten-kompi aus der vm raus. halte ich nicht für sicher
<tm> kombi*
<elmargol> tm: naja machst du halt ctrl+alt+shit+# kommt kein mensch drauf
<elmargol> shift :)
<schlangen> kann man die nicht sogar anzeigen aus der vm?
<schlangen> wäre für den normalfall eher praktisch
<tm> an die daten, an die wirklich keiner rankommen soll, würde ich dann auf eine hdu/cd sichern und löschen
<tm> elmargol: halte ich trotzdem nicht für sicher, je nach vm-software kannste die tasten-kombi auch nicht wechseln
<tm> und von mir ist es nur eine empfehlung, mußte nicht befolgen, schlangen ;)
<schlangen> jo, ich mach jetzt einfach nen gastuser und gut ist
<tm> schlangen: und teste ob amarok mit dem user account läuft ;)
<tm> have fun \o/
<schlangen> ja, kann ich da dann meine amarok musik/config sharen?
<tm> schlangen: leg einen user an, lies dir den artikel mal durch, den dir Fussel gepostet hat und wenn dann noch fragen offen sind, einfach nochmal nachfragen, wird man dann sehen was dann noch zu machen ist ;)
<schlangen> ja
<schlangen> hab ich...
<schlangen> benutzer erstellt und in ein paar gruppen gepackt
<schlangen> home für sonstige nicht lesbar
<schlangen> ah, ok, ich glaub passt schon
<schlangen> bzw eig. wär es doch das einfachste vom gastkonto aus dann die entsprechenden progamme als [mainuser] auszuführen, oder?
<Minze> bei mir scheint gerade was abgestürzt zu sein, die fensterleiste um genau zu sein :S
<Minze> kennt jemand den genauen prozess, damit ich nicht alles neustarten muss
<Wedelviech> o_o ich kann dir nur sagen wie du die gui neulädst
<bekks> gnome-panel sollte der Prozess heissen.
<Minze> nope, dachte ich zuerst auch, behebt das problem aber nicht bekks :S
<thekorn> ommt auf die version von ubuntu an
<thekorn> kommt
<Minze> 10.04,
<bekks> Minze: Läuft der Prozess noch? 
<thekorn> bei natty mit unity sollte z.b.   compiz --replace   helfen
<Minze> gnome-panel läuft
<bekks> compiz -replace hat nur was mit compiz zu tun.
<bekks> Minze: Verwendest Du compiz?
<thekorn> bekks: klar, aber da unity und das panel in natty plugins zu compiz sind hilft das
<Minze> jaein, es sind die normalen effekte vorhanden die man nach der aktivierung der hardwarebeschleunigung von default aus hat
<Minze> also ja.
<mne> Hi. Seit dem letzten upgrade funktioniert bei mit vlc mit pulseaudio nicht mehr akzeptabel (u.a. "ruckelt" der sound). Ich habe vlc immer fuer internet radio verwendet waehrend totem fuer videos lief. Um von vlc auf totem umzusteigen muss es somit fuer mich moeglich sein mehrere totem instanzen gleichzeitig laufen lassen zu koennen. Das geht auch mit "totem --no-existing-session". Gibt es eine moeglichkeit diese option z.b. in gconf zu konfigurieren ohne di
<mne> e ubuntu paketstruktur zu brechen ? 
<mne> Ich koennte natuerlich /usr/bin/totem mit einem shell-script auswechseln, jedoch wuerde das nur so lange funktionieren bis das naechste totem upgrade installiert wird :(
<bekks> mne: Die gconf Konfiguration hat nichts mit einer Paketstruktur zu tun.
<bekks> mne: Deswegen legt man so ein Script in /usr/local/bin, sorgt dafür, dass /usr/local/bin VOR /usr/bin in $PATH steht und ist glücklich.
<mne> bekks, ja das ist mir klar, da hast nu mich wohl falsch verstanden: Meine frage ist ob es fuer totem z.b. eine gconf option gibt, mit der die "no-existing-sessions" option persistent aktiviert werden kann
<mne> bekks, geht das auch noch wenn gnome totem oeffnet z.b. indem ich im file manager auf ein mp3 klicke ? Ich koennte mir gut vorstellen, dass hioer absolute pfade (/usr/bin/totem) verwendet werden
<thekorn> nein, es gibt keine gconf option
<thekorn> und nein, es werden keine absoluten pfade benutzt
<mne> ok, dann probier ich das mal
<bekks> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=621976
<bekks> Das Ding ist nicht mal dokumentiert.
<mne> zumindest in der man page nicht ;)
<Minze> so schaut das ganze momentan aus^^
<Minze> http://s1.directupload.net/images/110416/b5nl63fl.png
<thekorn> Minze: also abmelden und wieder anmelden hilft bestimmt
<Wedelviech> steuerung+alt+drucken+k
<Wedelviech> hat bei mir geholfen 
<bekks> Wedelviech: Schlechte Idee.
<bekks> Da würde ich es vorziehen, die Session sauber zu beenden, und nicht einfach abzuschiessen.
<mne> bekks, thekorn: script funktioniert, danke
<Wedelviech> bekks und wie meldet man sich per konsole ab?
<bekks> Wedelviech: Nicht, in dem man den X Server einfach abschiesst.
<Wedelviech> bekks ich habe nicht gefragt was man nicht tut.
<Wedelviech> sondern wie man sich per konsole abmeldet
<bekks> gnome-session-save --logout z.B.
<Wedelviech> aha dann werd ich das das nächste mal nutzen.
<bekks> Das beendet allerdings nur Gnome.
<bekks> Anschliessend musst Du den desktop manager natürlich noch beenden, was dann auch den X Server stoppt.
<Wedelviech> dann wohl eher shutdown -h 
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> DAS wiederum fährt den Rechner herunter. Das ist ganz was anderes als eine X Session sauber zu beenden und den X Server zu stoppen.
<bekks> "service gdm stop" in deinem Fall.
<Wedelviech> aha.
<Wedelviech> kompliziert.
<bekks> Total einfach.
<thekorn> geht noch einfacher ;)  stop gdm
<Wedelviech> <bekks> gnome-session-save --logout z.B. <-- dann kann ich aber nen nicht benutzen
<bekks> Wieso?
<Wedelviech> WEnn ich ausgeloggt bin hab ich kein terminal mehr
<Wedelviech> oder nich?
<bekks> strg+alt+f1/f2 bringt Dir auch kein Terminal?
<Wedelviech> geht. wie komm ich aus dem terminal wieder raus? 
<bekks> exit eintippen.
<Wedelviech> ookay.. 
<bekks> Wenn Du den X Server wieder starten willst, einfach "sudo start gdm" eintippen statt exit.
<bullgard4> System > Einstellungen > Startprogramme zeigt 20 Startprogramme aktiviert. Warum listet ~/.config/autostart nur 7 auf?
<thekorn> bullgard4: weil dort nur die fuer den aktiven benutzer spezifischen autostart programme zu finden sind, hinzukommen die programme in /etc/xdg/autostart
<pcundco> Hallo funktioniere das in diesem Video gezeigte auch unter Ubuntu ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S72W_Su4KLU&feature=feedwll&list=WL
<shetlandpony> pcundco's youtube link:  YouTube - Notepad als Logbuch 
<bekks> Was soll daran nicht funktionieren? Eine Textdatei, in die man etwas reinschreibt.
<Gamoder> Mir scheint aber, dass du diesem Zweck vllt. ein Kalender oder so besser geeignet wäre?
<Wedelviech> bekks der unterschied is ja dass da automatisch das datum eingefügt wird (vermutlich)
<pcundco> ja
<thekorn> das ist alles hochgradig abhaengig vom benutzten editor, hat also mit ubuntu nichts zu tun
<bekks> Was sicherlich auch in dem Video erzählt wird :)
<thekorn> genau
<Gamoder> Mit dem wine-notepad geht es auch (ohne Scherz ...)
<sdx23> Ohne das Video gesehen zu haben: Möglicherweise ist rednotebook ganz interessant.
<Wedelviech> hrm. geht ja auch mit Gedit, nur dass man halt alleine das datum einfügen muss
<Gamoder> Wie gesagt - mit dem wine-notepad geht genau das
<Gamoder> Ich weiß aber trotzdem nciht, wozu man das brauchen sollte ...
<Gamoder> Kalender sollte «besser» dafür geeignet sein
<Longbottom> pcundco: Es geht mit einem beliebigen Editor, wenn man den über ein kleines Script aufruft. Das Script kann dann einfach "date  >> filename.txt ; <meineditor> filename.txt" enthalten, noch einen link auf den Desktop, und fertig.
<pcundco> ok danke
<jokrebel> hi
<fornext> die automatische Indizierung von Ordnerinhalten ... reduziert die auch den Stromverbrauch? Ich meine natürlich nach dem die Platte indiziert wurde.
<fornext> und noch eine Frage: sind die Zugriffszeiten in der Inodetabelle wichtig fürs Synkronisieren mit Unison?
<ppq> fornext: wenn man oft was sucht und dabei den index nutzt, dann schon ja.. aber wenn nicht, ist's eigentlich nur lästig
<bullgard4> thekorn: Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!
<thekorn> gerne gerne
<fornext> ppq, das beschleunigt nur das Suchen? Ich dachte auch die Directory-Anzeige.
<LurkMore> hallo ich bin grad in nem netzwerk ohne dhcp, wie find ich denn den router auf die schnelle?
<deem> LurkMore: mit nmap
<deem> oder ping
<bekks> LOL.
<deem> aber meistens ist es die .1
<bekks> Wie genau soll DAS gehen?
<bekks> Meistens ist es die .254, nur so am Rande.
<deem> bekks: raten :D
<LurkMore> ich hab ja noch keine eigene ip und .178.1, .1.1 und .2.1 hab ich schon durch :D
<bekks> Wenn Du keine eigene IP hast, und keinen DHCP, dann musst Du dir statisch eine geben.
<LurkMore> ja hab ich gemacht, in .178. , .1. und .2. und dann den router gesucht, aber ich hab keine lust jetzt alle durchzuprobieren
<bekks> Wieso kennst Du die IP deines eigenen Routers nicht?
<tm> :)
<LurkMore> ist ein offenes wlan
<bekks> Aber kein Hotspot?
<deem> ein offenes wlan ohne dhcp? dann soll man da wohl nicht so einfach reinfuschen
<LurkMore> denke nicht
<bekks> Dann endet dein Support genau hier.
<LurkMore> dann sollen die das nicht auflassen
<deem> LurkMore: du tust trotzdem grade was illegales
<bekks> Wenn es kein Hotspot ist, endet auf Grund der juristischen Lage in Deutschland dein Support genau hier, da es einfach nicht legal ist, was Du da tust.
<LurkMore> nein tu ich nicht, es ist nicht verboten offene netze zu nutzen
<bekks> Es ist verboten.
<bekks> Ob Du das nun willst oder nicht.
<LurkMore> nein ist es nicht, aber ich hab auch kein bock zu diskutieren
<chaoticoz> hallo
<chaoticoz> vielleicht kann mir einer helfen, ich bekomme diesne fehler beim kompilieren eines programmes:
<chaoticoz> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lopcodes
<Minipluto> chaoticoz: dann fehlt dir meiner Meinung nach die Bibliothek „opcodes“ oder der passende Include-Pfad dort hin
<chaoticoz> ok
<chaoticoz> ich versuchs mal mit aptitude install opcodes
<Minipluto> ich bezweifel etwas, dass das so einfach geht, weil einzelne Bibliotheken normalerweise Bestandteil eines Paketes sind, das mehrere Bibliotheken umfasst. 
<hook007> moin, moin
<b34bb> moin
<hook007> hab vor kurzem mein netbook eeepc 1000HE upgedatet, jetzt kann ich nicht mehr mit zwei fingern scrollen
<hook007> finde aber auf dem system gar keine xorg.conf
<hook007> läuft da ein anderer window-manager?
<Robert_Zenz> hook007, zwischen X11 und Window-Manager ist ein kleiner Unterschied. Und nein, die muss man erst erzeugen, ansonsten wird alles on-the-fly eingestellt.
<hook007> für ein xorg -configure muss ich den xserver beenden, oder? finde aber noch nichtmal ein x unter der prozessliste
<b34bb> Xorg müsste es heißen
<hook007> geht init 3 bei ubuntu nicht?
<hook007> wie kann ich den runlevel wechseln?
<deem> wozu willst du runlevel ändern?
<hook007> deem ich weiß gerade nicht welcher runlevel das genau ist, ich meine 3, dann ist kein xserver gestartet
<hook007> eigentlich will ich ja nur das zwei-finger-scrollen aktivieren
<hook007> :-)
<b34bb> killall xorg müsste funktionieren, sicher bin ich mir da aber nich
<Frickelpit> öhm …
<Guschtel> service xdm/kdm/gdm stop?
<hook007> ja, das funktioniert zwar, aber er startet den xserver sofort neu
<Frickelpit> Guschtel: genau das :)
<Frickelpit> wollte ich auch gerade schreiben
<b34bb> deshalb der letzte teil :)
<hook007> aber! ich hab gerade den schönen button pointing device gefunden und im dritten tab gibt es die option:
<hook007> "vertikales ziehen mit zwei fingern aktivieren
<hook007> hab da zwar auch schon rum geschaut, aber bisher war da nur so ein standard ps2 driver angezeigt, jetzt der von elantech und schon funktioniert es
<hook007> trotzdem danke für die unterstützung
<gzor> hi leute, ich habe eine gepatche version eines paketes auf einem Computer installiert, den ich nun weggeben will. Kann ich dieses Paket iergendwie extrahieren, um es auf meinem neuen Computer zu installieren? (beides i386, ubuntu 10.10)
<ppq> gzor: ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass du weißt, was du tust... schau mal in /var/cache/apt/archives, dort werden installierte pakete als .deb gespeichert (bis man seine paketverwaltung anweist, da mal aufzuräumen)
<gzor> ah ok danke :) ich geh gleich mal gucken
<ring1> gibt es eigentlich einen befehl um den mülleimer zu leeren?
<Robert_Zenz> ring1, rm -r ~/local/share/Trash/files/ ... Verantwortung übernehm ich aber keine. ;)
<ring1> Robert_Zenz, das ist klar ;) auf die idee, einfach den ordner zu löschen bin ich nicht gekommen, danke
<DreamThief> sers
<TigerDuck> Servus
<TigerDuck> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich dieses "Me menu" für's Gnome Panel finde? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Setup/Maverick?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=me_menu_with_u1_prefs.jpg
<shetlandpony> TigerDuck's url: http://tinyurl.com/6d3f6zl
<TigerDuck> Das Einzige, was mir annähernd passend erscheint, ist das User Switcher Applet
<TigerDuck> aber das hat andere Eigenschaften
<TigerDuck> ah, gefunden
<TigerDuck> War'n typischer Fall von "Woher soll ich wissen, was ich suche, bevor ich lese, was ich schreibe?"
<TigerDuck> Und tschüss
<cronon> hallo 
<cronon> ich würd' gern den Firefox 4 benutzen, ich hab mir den von der mozillaseite runtergeladen, jetzt hab ich ein archiv, was mach' ich damit?
<Frickelpit> cronon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Installation
<cronon> ehm, wieso kann ich den eigentlich nicht aus den quellen updaten?
<ppq> cronon: kannst du durchaus, es gibt ein firefox-stable ppa, betreut vom mozilla team
<cronon> was macht linux eigentlich, wenn der arbeitsspeicher voll ist?
<cronon> ppq: danke. :)
<k1l> cronon: swappen oder alte sachen rausschmeissen.
<fornext> Wofür ist der Fullscreen-Shortcut nützlich? Funktioniert nämlich nicht.
<cronon> und wenn der swap voll ist und alle altern sachen noch wichtig sind?
<k1l> fornext: welcher full screen shortcut?
<fornext> k1l, System, Einstellunge, TAstenkürzel
<k1l> cronon: dann wird halt was gekillt was nicht so wichtig für das system ist. aber hast du auch ne konkrete frage oder gehts immer weiter?
<fornext> bzw. Tastenkombinationen.
<k1l> fornext: vlt blockt compiz ja den shortcut. k.a.
<fornext> k1l, könnte sein.
<cronon> k1l: 'ne konkrete frage hab ich nicht, mich hat's nur interessiert.
<fornext> k1l, ja hast recht. Wobei es ohne Compiz leider auch nicht in jeder Anwendung geht, z.B. nicht bei Texmaker.
<fornext> mal schauen was Compiz an Möglichkeiten bietet,
<cronon> was sind die "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9rc2"?
<veggteppe> Hey, Any germans that could help out with something? Need to install this game, but the blog is in german, unfortunetly, do not read german ^^.p
<Gamoder_> which game?
<veggteppe> Gamoder_ : League of Legends. Could talk in /q if you'd like?
<Gamoder_> ok
<MichaelD> hallo, ist hier jemand der sich mit der konfiguration der soundkarte mit gMFSK auskennt ?
<Frickelpit> ,mf? MichaelD
<shetlandpony> MichaelD: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<MichaelD> hallo, meta ? , naja ich bin noch nicht so fit mit linux,
<MichaelD> wollte ein amateurfunkprg für die soundkarte nutzen, da gibts mehrere zur auswahl, das eine klappt (FLDIGI),
<MichaelD> das gMFSK aber nicht, das problem ist, ich muss den pfad zum treiber angeben, unter /dev/ passt da aber nix..
<MichaelD> aber ich geh mal auf den link, tnx..
<MichaelD> ..ahja, danke für die info.
<richyw> weiß nicht nach was ich suchen muss: habe auf laptop nr1 ubuntu 10.10 drauf dieser soll von laptop nr.2 auch gesteuert werden können wie bei teamviewer aber auf nummer 1 sollte man das nicht sehen. 
<richyw> z.b.: schaue ich auf nr.1 einen film und möchte mit nr.2 auf nr.1 etwas konvertieren oder ähnliches, kann mir jemand etwas empfehlen
<richyw> auf nr.2 auch ubuntu 10.10
<mitras2> hi - ich hätt mal ne kurze frage: ich müsste den ordner "Musik" auf einer  NTFS-Partition immer beim start direkt als /home/username/Musik einbinden lassen. Wie trage ich das am bessten in fstab ein (und zwar mit der UUID als identifikation für die NTFS-Partition)
<bekks> NTFS hat keine echte UUID.
<mitras2> äh - doch   wenn ich "sudo blkid" eingebe sehe ich zumindest eine
<bekks> Was nicht heisst, dass ein NTFS eine echte UUID hat.
<mitras2> und wenn ich die komplete partition als /media/Datenpartition einhängen will funktioniert das auch
<mitras2> und zwar mit UUID
<mitras2> ...
<mitras2> wie sollte ich dass denn sonst einbinden ?
<bekks> Per LABEL.
<mitras2> wie zuverlässig ist das - ich kann nämlich nicht damizt leben das ich plötzlich nicht mehr auf meine ausgelagerte musik zugreifen kann
<bekks> Du knnst die Platte auch per serial number einbinden.
<bekks> Eindeutiger geht es nicht.
<mitras2> is ja keine platte - sondern eine partition uf der selben platte wie die ubuntu-systempartition
<bekks> Wieso ist es DANN bitte ein Problem die per device node einzubinden?
<bekks> Der ändert sich ja auch nicht, auf deiner Systemplatte.
<mitras2> eigentlich wüsste ich einfach nur gerne wie ich nicht eine ganze partition sondern einen bestimmten ordner in der partition in an einen bestimmten Einhänge punkt einbinden lassen kann - ber fstab
<bekks> ,fstab? mitras2 
<shetlandpony> mitras2, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<mitras2> ich hab sie seite seit gut 20 in offen ;)
<bekks> Da steht doch alles...
<mitras2> so - die daatenpartition is sda5
<mitras2> wenn ich jetzt "cd /dev/sda5/Musik" eingebe dann meldet das terminal "No such file or directory"
<bekks> Das ist ein device node...
<bekks> Du musst den schon vorher irgendwohin mounten.
<mitras2> ?
<bekks> mount /dev/sda5 /da/will/ich/meine/musik/haben
<bekks> cd /da/will/ich/meine/musik/haben/Musik
<mitras2> lol - ok eigentlich wollte ich mit cd nur überprüfen ob ubuntu den pfad /dev/sda5/Musik kennt. immerhin will ich diesen pfad ja in fstab eintragen damt dieser ordner dann nach /home/username/Musik gemounted wird
<mitras2> also
<bekks> NEIN.
<mitras2> wird fstab /dev/sda5/Musik erkennen ?
<bekks> NEIN.
<mitras2> ??
<bekks> Du willst /dev/sda5 nach /irgendwo/hin/ mount.
<bekks> Du willst /dev/sda5 nach /irgendwo/hin/ mounten.
<bekks> Und dann cd /irgendwo/hin/Musik machen.
<mitras2> ...
<bekks>  /dev/sda5/Musik existiert nicht, weil das Dateisystem in /dev/sda5 nicht gemounted ist.
<mitras2> ok
<mitras2> klar soweit
<bekks> Du musst es erst irgendwohin mounten, und kannst DANN über den Mountpoint darauf zugreifen.
<mitras2> ebenfalls klar
<bekks> ERGO kann in der fstab auch NUR sda5 und nicht sda5/Musik stehen.
<mitras2> in der fstab steht davon noch garnix
<mitras2> aber ich will ja nicht die gesamte partition irdendwo auftauchen lassen sonder nur den musik-order daraus ...
<bekks> DAS geht nicht...
<bekks> Rein technisch unmöglich.
<mitras2> xD
<mitras2> warum funktioniert ganau das was man bräuchte nicht ...
<mitras2> na gut
<hated_bob> mitras2: leg doch eine partition extra für mukke an und die dann mounten
<sdx23> Es gibt auch sowas praktisches wie Symlinks...
<bekks> Unglaublich! Ketzer! :D
<deem> mitras2: du kannst /dev/sda5 mounten und dann einen simlink erstellen, der den ordner unter /home/nutzer/Musik nach /da/hab/ich/gemountet/Musik zeigen lässt
<mitras2> nachdem ich mich mit symlinks absolut garnicht auskenne und nicht weis wob die über einen neustart halten war mir das bisher zu kompliziert
<bekks> Ja, halten sie.
<mitras2> hm
<bekks> Das passiert auf dem Filesystem und nicht im RAM.
<mitras2> wie erstell ich so einen Symlink
<mitras2> ?
<sdx23> ,shell ln? mitras2 
<shetlandpony> mitras2, Shell ln ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/ln - Weitere Infos im query ...
<mitras2> und nutzen auch programme die standatzmäsig /home/nutzer/Musik nutzen den im Synlink angagabenen ordner ?
<deem> mitras2: dein system erstellt an vielen stellen symlinks und es wäre doch durchaus schlecht, wenn sich so einer plötzlich in wohlgefallen auflösen würde
<bekks> mitras2: Nein.
<mitras2> schei**
<bekks> Die nutzen /home/nutzer/Musik und dein Filesystem "übersetzt" das.
<bekks> DAFÜR sind symlinks da.
<deem> nennt man auch verknüpfung sowas :D
<bekks> Alle Applikationen die /home/nutzer/Musik nutzen, kriegen nichts davon mit und funktionieren einfach.
<mitras2> das is aber mist - die sollen den symlink auch nutzen
<bekks> NEIN.
<deem> mitras2: wenn du unter windows ne verknüpfung auf den desktop legst zeigt die ja auch nur irgednwo hin
<mitras2> ich will ja das die ihre daten auch auf meiner anderen partition suchen
<bekks> Die SOLLEN /home/nutzer/Musik nutzen, und dein Filesystem ÜBERSETZT das TRANSPARENT.
<bekks> Schrieb ich doch.
<bekks> 0416 211118 < bekks> Alle Applikationen die /home/nutzer/Musik nutzen, kriegen nichts davon mit und funktionieren einfach.
<bekks> Mach mal folgenden Test:
<bekks> cd /tmp/; mkdir test1; ln -s test1 test2; cd test2.
<bekks> Ohne Punkt am Ende.
<bekks> In welchem Verzeichnis landest Du?
<bekks> Ok, die Zeit für den Test ist vorbei. Abgabe der Lösungen. Was ist das Ergebnis?
<mitras2> ich glaub der mag was an dem symlink nicht - der sag mir es git kein test 2 und lässt mich in tmp landen
<bekks> Dann hast Du nicht abgetippt was ich schrieb.
<mitras2> ist das ln -s test1 test2   am angang ein LN ?
<deem> ja
<bekks> Was?
<deem> ich habs grade auch getestet funktioniert
<bekks> Und das Ergebnis ist?
<deem> richtig toll sieht man dann den effekt, wenn du nochmal ein "cd /tmp/; ls -la" machst
<bekks> Yeah!
<deem> bekks: /away allohol
<mitras2> äh - bei mir funktioniert "cd /tmp/; mkdir test1; ln -s test1 test2; cd test2" schon nicht wie es soll
<deem> ups :D
<bekks> Dann machst Du etwas falsch.
<bekks> Tippe jeden Befehl einzeln und nopaste ALLES.
<deem> mitras2: paste die mal die ausgabe der befehle in einem nopaste bitte
<deem> ,paste? mitras2 
<shetlandpony> mitras2: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<mitras2> is die 372955
<mitras2> auf paste.pocoo.org
<bekks> Wie ist der komplette Link dahin?
<bekks> Ich bastel mir den garantiert nicht selbst zusammen.
<mitras2> wenn ich das dann nochmal mache beschwert er sich nur über ein existirendes test1 und eine existierende symbolische verknüpfung
<bekks> Dann nimm test3 und test4 ...
<bekks> und ein ls -lha /tmp/ will ich auch sehen.
<mitras2> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/372955
<bekks> FAIL.
<bekks> WIESO machst du ein cd /test2 am Ende. DAS schrieb ich nicht.
<fellbuendel> ganz ruhig, bekks
<bekks> 3 2 1 ... ok. :)
<b34bb> mitras2: damit versuchst du in einen ordner namens test2 im root-dateisystem zuzugreifen. versuch es vielleicht mal ohne den slash davor 
<mitras2> in arbeit ;)
<fellbuendel> abschreiben ist manchmal schon schwierig...
<b34bb> du musst nur cd test2 eingeben wenn du in /tmp bist
<bekks> fellbuendel: Ack.
<bekks> Oder copy & paste.
<b34bb> oder cd /tmp/test2
<b34bb> musst du auch nicht pasten oder so, schau dir dannach nur an in welchem verzeichniss du bist...
<mitras2> sry - aber ich chat von ner anderen maschine als an der ich arbeite
<bekks> ssh 
<mitras2> ich lande in test2
<bekks> GENAU.
<mitras2> lange rede kurzer sinn ?
<bekks> Und nun schau Dir mal ls -lha /tmp/ an.
<bekks> Lange Reder kurzer Sinn. Du kriegst nichts davon mit, dass test2 ein Symlink ist. Und es funktioniert.
<mitras2> kommen buchstabe und zahlenkollenen von denen ich nix versteh
<bekks> Du musst schon nach den Zeilen mit test1 und test2 suchen...
<bekks> Die ganzen zahlen davor sind unwichtig in diesem Fall.
<mitras2> ok
<mitras2> ok
<mitras2> dann dank ich dafür - ich glaub das krieg ich dann damit hin
<mitras2> danke
<bekks> Gerne :)
<bekks> Den Teil mit Hardlinks spare ich mir jetzt mal :D
<mitras2> ebenfalls danke - aber ich werd mir das schlagwort mal merkne und bei bedart selbst nach den hardlinks suchen
<bekks> Dafür sind dann die Zahlen wichtig :)
<mitras2> ich geh dann erstmal off - danke und evtl bis ich mal wider eine frage hab ;)
<soc1> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich abschalten kann, dass ich ` doppelt drücken muss?
<deem> soc1: warum sollte man das wollen?
<deem> das is so gewollt, weil du damit sowas hier machst é è
<bekks> Weil man einfach shift+# drücken kann.
<soc1> ich hab als tastataurlayout schon deutsch ohne grave- und akut-zeichen eingestellt
<soc1> ja, weiß ich
<deem> ausserdem das was bekks sagt
<soc1> ich muss mit code arbeiten, der `foo' als quote benutzt
<dadrc> "nodeadkeys"
<deem> È©
<soc1> ok, hab die akzentzeichen komplett daktiviert
<soc1> nur gravis+akut geht anscheinend nicht
<jokrebel> gn8
<b34bb> n8
<bekks> Wie gibt man in Xvnc an, was gestartet werden soll? Ich möchte genau eine bestimmte Applikation starten.
<chk_> Hallo
<chk_> wer wie ich den kernel 2.6.33.9 auschecken kann?
<chk_> weiß fehlt :)
<bekks> Wozu brauchst Du einen SO steinalten Kernel?
<bekks> Und woraus willst Du den auschecken?
<chk_> für rt patch
<chk_> mit git von kernel.org
<chk_> nur ich weiß nicht wie ich den da finde
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-17
<problems> hallonoch jemand online zur späten Stunde?
<problems> hab nen probmel seit der letzten Aktualisierung mit sshfs
<problems> sobald ich per sshfs user@server:/path/ /media/weitweg/ etwas mounte bleibt mein system langsam aber sicher hängen
<problems> in top steigt die anzahl der aktuellen Prozesse immer weiter (sekündlich kommen 500 prozesse dazu)
<b34bb> kann dir zwar nich helfen dir aber empfehlen geduld zu haben, sind noch leute online :)
<deem> ,uhrzeit?
<shetlandpony> Die Uhrzeit zu der du die Frage stellst ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Solltest du keine Antwort erhalten, dann stell die Frage bitte zu einer ortsueblichen Uhrzeit nochmals oder benutze das Forum. Danke :)
<deem> braves shetlandpony 
<problems> ps ax | grep sshfs zeig tmir das da mehrere  hunder oder tausend prozesse sshfs sind..
<problems> ja darum schreib ich erstmall alles rein
<deem> problems: erzeugt das programm ein log? wenn ja, dann schau da mal rein
<problems> da sproblem existiert seitdem ich das system aktualisert habe
<deem> ob da was drinsteht
<deem> oder ins syslog
<problems> im syslog find ich nichs auffälliges
<problems> wüsst enicht wo sshfs ne log ablegne sollte
<problems> zumal ich das  mounten ja mit strg + C nahc ner weile abbreche
<problems> weil das system sonst freezt
<problems> wegen der tausenden prozesse..
<problems> die load schießt natürlich auch nach oben wie nichts
<problems> kann mir das nicht erklären, wieso das plötzlich so ist
<problems> per ssh komm ich ohne freez oder probleme auf den server
<problems> auch per sftp (was ja eignetlich die selbe schnittstelle wie sshfs benutzen sollte) komme ich ohne probleme drauf
<problems> nur mounten scheint nicht zu funktionieren
<bekks> sshfs hat die Option -d
<problems> bringt nichts
<problems> bekomme keine debug ausgabe
<problems> -d und -o sshfs_debug bringen beide keinerlei ausgabe
<problems> ich muss den befehl ja auch abbrechen
<problems> weil sonst der rechner einfriert
<problems> aus irgendeinem grund wird scheinbar der sshfs prozess geforked 
<problems> scheiße alter
<problems> ich hab die lösung
<problems> OMG wie dumm
<problems> ich hatte ein  script unter /home/bin/ angelegt das dummerweise den namen sshfs statt sshfs.sh hatte damit hat der aufruf von sshfs user@server:/Path/ /my/path rekursiv dieses skript aufgerufen ....
<problems> bin durch ein which sshfs drauf gekommen
<problems> daher haben die zusätzlichen parameter wie -o debug auch nichts gebracht
<problems> Danke trotzdem, schönen abend noch und Gute Nacht ;)
<omani> kann mir einer sagen, warum ich zwei dsl verbindungen habe?
<omani> ppp0 und ppp1
<omani> jedesmal wenn ich boote, wird rp-pppoe plugin zweimal ausgeführt
<bullgard4> Wo befindet sich die Gajim-config-Datei in GNOME? .config/gajim existiert nicht. 
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<bullgard4> Durch '~$ seahorse' kann ich das Programmfenster "Passwörter und Verschlüsselung" aufrufen.  Warum erscheint unter  Anwendungen > Zubehör kein Untermenüpunkt "Passwörter und Verschlüsselung"? Ich finde es auch nicht in »Menüs bearbeiten«.
<jokrebel> hi
<sn0x> Hey, ich google nun schon ne ganze zeit nur finde ich einfach keine Lösung - Ist es "ihrgendwie" möglich das Wetteranzeige Panel zuerweitern ? 
<bullgard4> In welcher Richtung möchtest Du es erweitern?
<bullgard4> "irgendwie" kann man jedes Programm erweitern, indem man etwas zum Quelltext hinzufügt und neu kompiliert.
<sn0x> ja halt auf mein standort - in meinem fall z.b. müsste dort "Lübeck" stehn... aber das dichteste ist "Kiel" ... Nun wollte ich fragen kann ich da weitere Einträge hinzufügen ?
<bekks> Ja, ist es.
<sn0x> und wie ^^ ?
<bekks> Man muss ggf. ein bisschen suchen, aber man kann auch IIRC manuell in irgendeiner Config einen anderen Wetterdienst eintragen, der dann auch andere/mehr Stationen hat.
<bullgard4> sn0x: Unter "Chosse Locations" nimmt mein Lucid den Eintrag »Lübeck« nicht an. Kennst Du den Namen einer wichtigen Wetterstation in der Nähe von Lübeck?
<bullgard4> s/Chosse/Choose/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: sn0x: Unter "Choose Locations" nimmt mein Lucid den Eintrag »Lübeck« nicht an. Kennst Du den Namen einer wichtigen Wetterstation in der Nähe von Lübeck?
<sn0x> bullgard4: sry war tele - Ähm wir haben sorgar mehrere in Lübeck... und ne nächst größere Stadt gibs so ned ausser z.b. kiel
<sn0x> Die Wetterstadtion von Lübeck ist in "Blankensee" am Flughafen falls das vll hilft
<bullgard4> sn0x: Guck Dir mal http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/ an und klick auf Lübeck. Gefällt Dir das? Ich benutze es nur.
<sn0x> Zeig Kordi. & Höhe an aber dann folgt ein Bild wo drin stehtDerzeit keine Daten vorhanden
<bekks> Was ja auch einfach sein kann.
<bekks> Eine Wetterstation kann schon mal offline sein.
<bullgard4> sn0x: Das solltest Du mal ein Weilchen beobachten. Vielleicht ist die Datnübermittlung für eine kurze Zeit kaputt.
<sn0x> ich hab jetzt mal mit den Kordi. gespielt und bei diesem "uhr" Panel app die dort eingetragen - nun zeigt er mir zwar an 11° undsoweiter nur von wo hollt sich das app die daten ? Damit ich das mal Kontrollieren kann ob das stimmt
<sn0x> Weil von Seite zu Seite die ° ja anders sind
<sn0x> bsw. sehe ich gerade im wiki ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wetteranzeige ) unter GNOME - Uhr gibt es nen Wetter Tooltip ? ich krieg da nichts
<bullgard4> sn0x: Ein bißchen wird Deine frage beantwortet von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wetteranzeige
<sn0x> Kenn ich schon :)
<bullgard4> sn0x: Der Artikel enthält auch Verweise auf weitere Artikel, wo Du vertieft weiterlesen kannst.
<jokrebel> sn0x: rechtsklick auf die Uhr - Einstzellungen - im Reiter "Orte" deinen Wohnort suchen.
<sn0x> jokrebel: du findest dort aber nicht Lübeck das dichteste ist Kiel
<TheInfinity> sn0x: lübeck dürfte auch n umlautproblem sein. such mal z.B. bad segeberg
<TheInfinity> oder bad schwartau
<TheInfinity> oder ...
<LetoThe2nd> Bad enBaden. *SCNR*
<sn0x> Leider genau so erfolglos... die ganzen kleinen aussen Gemeiden / Dörfer  undsoweiter sind nicht gelistet
<jokrebel> sn0x: gib schleswig-holstein ein und du erhälts die auswählbaren. Alternativ könnte man es vielleicht noch über Längen- und Breitengrad versuchen, weiß aber nicht ob das klappt.
<sn0x> Hab oben ja schon gesagt das ich es mit den Kordi versucht habe und auch nen Ergebnis kriege - Nur von wo bezieht das App sich die Daten ? Damit ich das mal Kontrollieren kann - Weil die Daten sind ja von Seite zu Seite unteschiedlich
<bekks> Es gibt da irgendwo unter /usr/share eine config für das waether Dingsda.
<CaptnLenz> habe gerade eben die automatische packetaktualisierung gemacht und plötzlich wurde mein firefox4 durch firefox6 nightly build ersetzt. ihc hbae immernoch das packet firefox-4.0 installiert(ppa), dort steht nun allerdings was von version 6.0.  haben die mozilla jungs da was verbaut oder ich?
<bekks> Du.
<LetoThe2nd> CaptnLenz: DU hast wahrscheinlich einfach noch das nightly build ppa drin und nicht das stable. :-)
<bekks> Du hast anscheinend das mozilla-daily-more-unstable-is-impossible
<bekks> ppa...
<CaptnLenz> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu
<CaptnLenz> benutzte ich
<CaptnLenz> lucid main
<bekks> Ja, selbst schuld
<LetoThe2nd> CaptnLenz: jetzt überleg mal warum das "daily" heisst und nicht "stable" ---
<bullgard4> Mein Gajim 0.13.4 vergißt sein Passwort, obwohl ich "Passwort merken" angeklickt habe. Ich habe seine Konfigurationsdatei gelöscht, Gajim neu eingerichtet. Aber es bleibt dabei. Im seahorse > "Passwörter und Verschlüsselung" > Passwörter > Passwörter:login gibt es keinen Gajim-Eintrag. Wie kann ich das Gajim-Passwort dort eintragen?
<CaptnLenz> okay, wenn ichs mir recht überlege habt ihr natürlich recht:D ich schua mcih dann mal hier um https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<CaptnLenz> und danke
<GordonShamway200> test
<GordonShamway200> :-*
<deem> ,test? GordonShamway200 
<shetlandpony> GordonShamway200: Hilfe ein test! und ich hab nicht gelernt!
<Frickelpit> ,tests? GordonShamway200
<shetlandpony> GordonShamway200: Client-Tests sollten im allgemeinen Interesse in #test stattfinden. #botwar ist fuer allgemeine Bot-Tests. Nutze #ubuntu-de-bot fuer Fragen zum Bot und zum Fuettern des Infobots. Danke!
<GordonShamway200> kk
<Trasssh> hallo. ich habe meine Netzwerkverbindung vor einiger zeit mit hilfe aus diesem Chat konfiguriert. Mitlerweile habe ich 2 Verbindungen, eth0 und eth0:1. eth0 ist als Auto gesetzt.
<Trasssh> allerdings funktioniert es nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle
<Trasssh> ich habe einige Adressen in der Hostdatei bereits aufgelöst
<Trasssh> diese funktionieren einwandfrei. damit ich aber auch andere Adressen ansurfen kann muss ich zunächst ifdown machen um dann die verbindung wieder mit ifup herzustellen...
<Trasssh> woran könnte das liegen?
<bekks> Zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von netstat -rn, ifconfig -a und deine /etc/hosts Datei.
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu benutzt Du?
<Trasssh> ein momment... Ubuntu 10.10, mit i3 als Benutzeroberfläche
<bekks> Was ist i3?
<Haitham> Guten Tag
<Haitham> Ich hab eine problem mit Laptop's Tastatur & Touch Pad
<Haitham> Sie funktionieren nicht im Knoppix (Live CD) / Ubuntu
<Trasssh> http://pastebin.com/jQcPKaMQ
<Trasssh> i3 ist n tiling-wm
<Haitham> ?
<Trasssh> nix mit dir Haitham. ich hab auch n problem ;-)
<Haitham> :)
<deem> Haitham: welche ubuntu version?
<bekks> Haitham: Welches Ubuntu denn?
<Haitham> 10.10
<Haitham> Hab auch versucht mit Knoppix (letzte Version)
<bullgard4> Haitham: Dein Pastebin-Auszug und Laptop-Tastatur haben wenig Bezug zueinander. Was für ein Problem willst Du lösen?
<dadrc> Das war nicht sein Pastebin...
<deem> dadrc: ++ =)
<Haitham> Ja ^^
<Trasssh> bullgard: der pastebin kam von mir. bei startet die auto-verbindung aus der etc/interfaces nicht korrekt
<Trasssh> sry
<Trasssh> etc/network/interfaces
<bullgard4> Trasssh: Kannst Du das Ganze noch einmal in verständliches Deutsch fassen?
<Trasssh> sicher... ich habe meine Verbindung über die datei /etc/network/interfaces konfiguriert - mit hilfe des chats. 2 verbindungen: eth0 und eth0:1. eth0 ist als auto eingetragen.
<Trasssh> allerdings: damit ich auch andere seiten, als die die in der hosts-datei stehen ansurfen kann, muss ich die verbindung erst nochmal mit ifdown und ifup neu hochfahren
<streifi> ist das langsame zeichnen geänderter zeilen auf ttys normal? (mit kompatibilität zu echten terminals im hinterkopf gefragt.) (10.04, geforce 9100m g, proprietärer treiber)
<mgolisch> welche verbindung?
<Trasssh> eth0
<Trasssh> einen moment, ich packe noch die interfaces-datei in den bin
<bullgard4> Trasssh: Was meinst Du mit "chat"? Es gibt eine menge verschiedener Chats. Deine Frage ist, warum Du ifdown und ifup eingeben mußt?
<Trasssh> mit hilfe dieses chats ;-) hier wurde mir geholfen die konfiguration zu erstellen ;-)
<bullgard4> ah
<Trasssh> interfaces: http://pastebin.com/W7nNTc31 , nochmal das von bekks geforderte: http://pastebin.com/jQcPKaMQ
<Trasssh> mh...
<Trasssh> sieht nicht gut aus
<Trasssh> wo wird denn das mit dem ifup und so gestartet? vieleicht wenn ich es etwas später starten lasse, könnte das helfen?
<murray> Den Bug bei der Ubuntu Installations CD, dass kein Bild erscheint im Zusammenhang mit ATI HD5xxx Karten, gibt es noch?
<murray> ich spreche von Ubuntu 10.10
<bullgard4> murray: Das kann Dir Launchpad verrraten.
<murray> ok.. ich guck mal :)
<chimp-champ> Gibt es unter KDE auch diese Funktion:  http://tinyurl.com/KDE123 . Ein Starter wandelt sich in einen Fensterleisteneintrag um, nachdem man draufgeklickt hat ?
<shetlandpony> chimp-champ's tiny url:      YouTube         - Windows 7: Die Schnellstartleiste hinzufügen [1/2]   
<murray> scheint dieser bug zu sein
<murray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/651590
<streifi> ist das langsame zeichnen geänderter zeilen auf ttys normal? (10.04, geforce 9100m g, proprietärer treiber)
<deem> streifi: wie meinst du das?
<streifi> bis mc vollständig dargestellt wird sind das mal locker 2 oder 3 sekunden.
<PBeck> hi
<deem> streifi: du meinst den midnight commander?
<streifi> das nur als beliebiges beispiel. wegen ncurses lässt er sich besonders lange zeit.
<x1o> hey, wie installier ich firefox 4.0 auf maverick? hatte vorher die daily builds mit firefox 4 aber jetzt hab ich halt die nightly 6.0
<x1o> statt 4.0
<LetoThe2nd> CaptnLenz: DU hast wahrscheinlich einfach noch das nightly build ppa drin und nicht das stable. :-)
<x1o> wie komm ich nun zu ff 5
<x1o> ff4
<LetoThe2nd> CaptnLenz: DU hast wahrscheinlich einfach noch das nightly build ppa drin und nicht das stable. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> x1o: hatten wir heute morgen schon. lies was ich lenz schrieb, denke drüber nach und wende es an.
<x1o> ähm 
<x1o> wo kann ich das nachlesen
<LetoThe2nd> x1o: vier zeilen hoch, habs extra nochmal reingepastet?!?
<x1o> mmh ok thx
<x1o> aso
<x1o> und nochmal ne generelle frage
<x1o> unzwar wird immer behauptet, dass man kde einfach nebenher installieren kann
<x1o> das hab ich mal gemacht
<x1o> aber wenn mans wieder deinstalliert bleiben halt noch so sachen in den configs
<x1o> fühlte mich an windows erinnert
<x1o> bspw. bei gnome-> startprogramme waren noch kde einträge...
<Trasssh> wie hast du es deinstalliert?
<PBeck> x1o: hast auch --purge verwendet?
<PBeck> remove entfernt nur die pakete - purge entfernt auch die konfiguration
<x1o> schon was länger her hatte dann aber diesen riesigen befehl aus dem wiki kopiert dann waren zumindest die verbliebenden pakete weg
<x1o> PBeck, naja das wirds wohl gewesen sein
<x1o> finds halt auch nervig, dass dann diese unglaublich zahl an kde programmen im gnome menu auftauchen
<PBeck> x1o: manchmal kann es ja durchaus sinnvoll sein konfigurationen zu behalten ;)
<x1o> naja muss mal wieder arbeiten...
<x1o> thx btw
<PBeck> x1o: gibt ja ein paar tools um zu sehen was alles noch überflüssig ist
<x1o> deborphan?
<PBeck> debfoster, deborphan sehe ich gerade beim lesen
<x1o> mir gefällt die idee bei kde sone zentrale datenbank zu erstellen
<PBeck> was ist das für ein idee?
<x1o> oh ich weiß nciht mehr wie das hieß
<x1o> wird halt stark kritisiert, aber meiner meinung nach sinnvoll
<x1o> dass man datenbanken a la musik, pim, email etc systemweit suchbar macht
<PBeck> x1o: das geht doch jetzt schon? Bei GNOME 3 sind wohl die aktivitäten grundsätzlich so schon organisiert. Ich meine Tracker konnte das auch alles indexieren
<x1o> nepommuk
<x1o> meinte ich
<PBeck> x1o: müsste mich da mal einlesen ;)
<PBeck> danke
<x1o> ähm ich glaub bei nepomuk ist es aber so gedacht, dass die datenbanken die eh schon erstellt werden, bspw mit digikam von nepomuk genutzt werden können und nicht das nepomuk diese datenbanken neu erstellt
<PBeck> x1o: metadaten werden auch noch ausgewertet, da ist das dann schon ein bisschen mehr als ein reines daten indexieren
<x1o> ja müssen se ja wenn se andern programmen zur verfügung gestellt werden sollen
<PBeck> gut gut
<PBeck> ich geh dann mal raus das schöne wetter genießen
<PBeck> bye bye
<Rob0508> hi, wer kann mir helfen bzgl. Netzwerkdrucker
<Rob0508> wer kann mir helfen bzgl Netzwerkdrucker?? 
<nubcake> hallo, kann mir evtl. jemand bei einem problem (ich weis leider noch nicht ob es an apache, mysql oder simplemachines liegt) helfen? wenn ich im browser die lan url aufrufe also z.B.: http://192.168.0.20, funktioniert alles soweit einwandfrei, wenn ich nun allerdings einen aufruf per http://domain.com starte, bekomme ich nur text angezeigt und die bilder/das theme des forum werden nicht 
<nubcake> angezeigt. (bin für jeden tipp dankbar)
<Rob0508> Wer kann mir helfen bei der einrichtung eines Netzwerkdruckers?? 
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? Rob0508 
<shetlandpony> Rob0508: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Minipluto> Rob0508: solange du die Channelregeln nicht beachtest, wird das wohl kaum einer tun
<LetoThe2nd> ,wf? Rob0508, und
<shetlandpony> Rob0508, und: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Rob0508> OK :) also ich habe eine AliceWlan Box und habe dort über USB meinen Drucker (HP Officejetz J 4580 All-in-One) angeschlossen. Die WlanBox erkennt den Drucker. Wie füge ich jetzt den Drucker hinzu? 
<Rob0508> Ubuntu 10.10 
<nubcake> die alice wlan box ist doch sicher ne "kastrierte" fritzbox ?
<Rob0508> jap 
<Rob0508> das zeigt mir die AliceBox: Officejet J4500 series : HP
<Rob0508> 	
<Rob0508> \\alice.box\lp0
<Minipluto> kann man das dann nicht einfach in Cups als Drucker-Ort angeben? http://localhost:631/
<x1o> Nepomuk wird durch das NEPOMUK-Projekt entwickelt.[2] Die Kosten für das Projekt betragen 17 Mio. Euro, davon wurden 11,5 Mio. durch die Europäische Union finanziert[3].
<Rob0508> also ich verwende erst seit gestern Ubuntu, eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung wäre hilfreich :) 
<nubcake> http://www.computer-labs.de/?Kategorie=Linux&id=71 hilft dir das evtl. weiter?
<Rob0508> ich schau mal... 
<nubcake> hat denn irgendjemand vielleicht einen lösungsansatz oder 'nen tipp bezüglich meines "foren-problems"?
<nubcake> oder einen weg, bestimmte fehlerquellen auszuschließen
<TheInfinity> nubcake: schauen, wohin die links im html dokument gehen so dass sie von aussen nicht abrufbar sind
<Rob0508> also der drucker ist jetzt hinzugefügt, allerdings J4500 und nicht J4580 und Druckerstatus ist untätig. Die Testseite druckt er auch nicht. Als Geräte Url steht: smb://alice.box/lp0
<nubcake> TheInfinity das sind alles relative pfade wenn ich das richtig sehe
<TheInfinity> nubcake: von wo greifst du drauf zu? vom internen netz?
<nubcake> seltsam ist halt, dass eine website problemlos unter /var/www läuft, aber das forum unter /var/www/forum rumzickt
<nubcake> TheInfinity: erst nur vom lan aus also per http://192.168.0.20, als mir dann ein kollege sagte, dass das forum per domain nicht erreichbar ist, hab ich es auch per http://domain.com probiert
<nubcake> über die lan-ip geht alles soweit 1a, über die domain leider nicht
<Minipluto> Rob0508: probier mal lpd://alice.box/lp0 und wenn das nicht geht, „alice.box“ durch die IP-Adresse des Routers ersetzen
<Rob0508> wenn ich unter neuen drucker "Netzwerkdrucker finden" anklicke und dort als Host alice.box eingebe kann ich doch eig nichts falsch machen oder?! Dann sucht er kurz und danach steht bei "Warteschlange: PASSTHRU" drin 
<Rob0508> dann wechselt er auf SMB-Drucker und adresse ist: smb://alice.box/lp0
<TheInfinity> nubcake: nicht erreichbar oder nur als text erreichbar?
<nubcake> TheInfinity: nur als text erreichbar
<TheInfinity> nubcake: intern aus dem lan heraus MUSS da so einiges schiefgehen.
<TheInfinity> nubcake: dann sollte dein kollege mal schauen was da schiefgeht
<nubcake> TheInfinity: jetzt verwirrst du mich gerade etwas :D
<TheInfinity> nubcake: lass den kram doch mal mit wireshark mitloggen. dann weisst du mehr.
<nubcake> TheInfinity: okay, danke für den tipp
<Rob0508> Minipluto: soll ich Drucker aus Datenbank auswählen (Treiber) oder Suche nach herunterladbaren Drucker-Treibern? 
<TheInfinity> nubcake: ansonsten schauen ob andere systeme gehen
<Minipluto> Rob0508: manuell 
<TheInfinity> nubcake: und generell sind webdienste an dsl nicht so prall ;)
<Rob0508> also wenn ich aus der LIste auswähle steht bei Treiber "Generic text-only printer" und nichts mit HP// scannen sollte er auch über WLAN 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: oder du probierst mal die alternative Methode, über die Paketverwaltung hplip-gui installieren und den Drucker darüber einrichten
<Minipluto> Rob0508: da erscheint dann unter System → Einstellungen der Eintrag „HPLIP Toolbox”
<Rob0508> ok, ich lad´s grad runter. Funktioniert die Scannfunktion dann auch oder ist das über Netzwerk nicht möglich? 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: zumindest ich kann das nicht beantworten. Kann auch sein, dass das der Router auch unterstützen muss
<Rob0508> also HPlip brint "No Installed HP Devices Found 
<Rob0508> also HPLIP findet nix 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: ich probiere selber gerade ein bissl rum ;)
<Minipluto> Rob0508: welche hplip-Version ist installiert?
<Rob0508> 3.10.6
<Minipluto> das ist schon mal gut
<Minipluto> also auf dieser Seite steht schon mal, dass Scannen über Netzwerk, abhängig von der Anbindung (was immer das auch heißen mag), funktioniert: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_j4500_series.html#note11
<shetlandpony> Minipluto's url: http://tinyurl.com/3nur6cd | HP Linux Imaging and Printing
<x1o> te
<Rob0508> wäre ja gut, wenn ich den irgendwie hinzufügen kann ;) 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: also bei mir klappt das auch alles nicht so richtig. Das liegt bei mir aber wahrscheinlich an dem billigen Printserver. Unter CUPS (die Weboberfläche) geht es aber mit lpd://printserver-ip/PASSTHRU 
<Rob0508> hm versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz... genauer bitte :) 
<Rob0508> das lpd://printserver-ip/PASSTHRU müsste ich doch auch unter System-> Systemverwaltung-> Drucker eingebenkönnen oder? 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: ja. Dort aber dann bitte auch auf der linken Seite LPD/LPR Drucker auswählen
<Rob0508> bei Host gebe ich einfach die IP ein und Warteschlange lass ich leer? 
<Rob0508> jetzt hat er gesucht und bei Warteschlange PASSTHRU eingetragen 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: dann mal weiter ;)
<Rob0508> jetzt habe ich den drucker ausgewählt, muss ich bei "Ort Normal lesbarer Ort, wie zum Beispiel >>Lab 1<< auch was eingeben=? 
<Rob0508> Testseite als Auftrag 11 übertragen, es tut sich aber nix :( 
<Rob0508> das ist die Geräteurl: lpd://192.168.1.1/PASSTHRU 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: ist er eingeschaltet?
<Rob0508> ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich einen 4er USB-Hub ohne externe stromversorgung angeschlossen habe, die ext.HDD ist dort auch angeschlossen und funktioniert einwandfrei 
<Rob0508> ja er ist eingeschalten ;) 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: ich würde das erst mal ohne Hub ausprobieren, um Fehler auszuschließen
<Rob0508> tut sich nix... 
<W0nk0> Huhu, hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich meine Mum von 7.x auf 10.04LTS upgrade und dabei Ihre Einstellungen, Mails, Dateien, .. behalte? Gerne auch einen Link
<W0nk0> Weiß leider nicht, nach welchem Keyword ich im Forum suchen soll
<Minipluto> Rob0508: und der Router ist eine Alice Box?
<Rob0508> jap
<Rob0508> alice box wlan 3232
<Minipluto> Rob0508: du meinstest vorhin, du hättest Ubuntu neu, kann ich darauf schließen, dass du vorher Windows hattest und es da schon funktioniert hat?
<Rob0508> hatte und hab immer noch windows, aktuell als 2.BS // Hatte den Drucker bisher über USB angeschlossen
<Rob0508> wenn ich in die druckaufträge schaue steht bei Status "Ausführend" aber unten steht drucker ggf. nicht angeschlossen... angeschlossen und eingeschlatet ist er aber, die alice box erkennt ihn ja auch 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: ok dann versuch mal anstatt PASSTHRU lp0 zu nehmen weil im Handbuch auf Seite 54 steht, dass man das LPR Protokoll benutzen kann
<Rob0508> Minipluto, Druckerstatus: Untätig-/usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd failed
<user1312> Einen schönen Sonntag, ich habe einen zweiten Monit
<Rob0508> Geräte Url lpd://alice.box/lp0 
<Rob0508> Warteschlange habe ich lp0 eingegeben 
<user1312> Einen schönen Sonntag, ich habe einen zweiten Monior übrig und würde über den gerne streams (d.h. mit einem zweiten firefox) sehen. Wie mache ich dies am schönsten ?
<Minipluto> Rob0508: im Handbuch steht, dass man die IP-Adresse verwenden soll
<Rob0508> es kommt folgender Druck Fehler: "Es gibt ein Problem mit dem Drucken des Dokuments "Test Page" (job21): Stopping job bevause the sheduler could not execute the backend.
<Minipluto> bin mal ca. 5 min AFK
<smt> hi leute, problem: dual head setup, gestern alles bestens, heute erkennt er den zweitmonitor nicht mehr richtig (er läuft, jedoch nur mit 640x480 maximal) jemand ne idee was da los ist?
<Minipluto> Rob0508: also mir gehen die Ideen aus. Vielleicht ist in der /var/log/cups/error_log etwas aufschlussreicheres zu finden
<Rob0508> d.h
<Rob0508> also der druckerstatus ist wieder "Untätig - /usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd failed"
<Minipluto> Rob0508: terminal auf machen, „gedit /var/log/cups/error_log“ eingeben und gucken was drin steht, vornehmlich in den letzten Zeilen und falls du das Bedürfnis verspürst, den Inhalt hier zu veröffentlichen, bitte so etwas wie www.pastebin.com verwenden (wegen der Länge des Textes)
<Rob0508> datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Minipluto> *kopfkratz*… was ist denn die Ausgabe von sudo grep State -a2 /etc/cups/printers.conf 
<Rob0508> was fürń ding? :D 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: in der Konsole eingeben: sudo grep State -A1 /etc/cups/printers.conf
<Minipluto> der Befehl schaut einfach nur in der Datei nach, ob da "State" drin steht und gibt dann die zeilen aus, die gefunden werden
<Rob0508> rob@Rob-PBL:~$ sudo grep State -A1 /etc/cups/printers.conf
<Rob0508> State Idle
<Rob0508> StateTime 1303050796
<Rob0508> Type 8425500
<Rob0508> --
<Rob0508> State Stopped
<Rob0508> StateMessage Unplugged or turned off
<Rob0508> StateTime 1303050674
<Rob0508> Reason paused
<Rob0508> --
<Rob0508> State Stopped
<Rob0508> StateMessage Unplugged or turned off
<Rob0508> StateTime 1303050674
<Rob0508> Reason paused
<Rob0508> --
<Rob0508> State Stopped
<Rob0508> StateMessage Unplugged or turned off
<Rob0508> StateTime 1303050674
<Rob0508> Reason paused
<Rob0508> rob@Rob-PBL:~$ ^C
<Minipluto> Rob0508: bitte das nächste mal pastebin.com benutzen (!!)
<Rob0508> rob@Rob-PBL:~$ 
<Rob0508> sorry :) 
<Beaslin> lol :D
<Minipluto> Rob0508: wie viele Drucker sind in der Liste, wenn du im Browser diese Seite aufrufst? http://localhost:631/printers/
<Rob0508> 4
<Minipluto> das sind 3 zu viel ;)
<Minipluto> gelingt es dir, den zu identifizieren, den du vorhin über dieses Grafik-Tool eingerichtet hast? also den mit lpd://102.168.irgendwas/lp0 ? Die anderen solltest du löschen
<Minipluto> Tippfehler 102=192
<Rob0508> HP-Officejet-j4500	HP Officejet j4500	192.168.1.1	HP Officejet j4500 Series hpijs, 3.10.6	Frei - "/usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd failed"
<Rob0508> das ist jetzt der einzigste
<Minipluto> Rob0508: ok, nur um sicher zu gehen. Klick da mal drauf und schau bitte nach, was unter "Verbindung:" steht
<Rob0508> Verbindung:	lpd://192.168.1.1/lp0
<Minipluto> guddi
<Minipluto> nun editieren wir die /etc/cups/printers.conf - aber erst machen wir lieber ein Backup. dazu gibst du im Terminal das ein: 1) cd /etc/cups
<Minipluto> 2) sudo cp printers.conf printers.conf.backup
<Minipluto> 3) sudo gedit printers.conf
<Minipluto> 4) Bescheid geben ;)
<Rob0508> es hat sich printer.conf geöffnet
<Rob0508> ups falsch 
<Rob0508> so printers.conf ist geöffnet 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: kopier mal bitte den Inhalt in ein Pastebin
<Rob0508> http://pastebin.com/S8WvbNsk
<Minipluto> sieht OK aus
<Rob0508> und nu ? ;) 
<Minipluto> ich hab eigentlich gehofft, dass wa was nicht OK ist aber dann war es einer der anderen Drucker. Dann mach mal zu und gib im Terminal ein „sudo service cups restart“. Anschließend kannst du noch mal den Druck einer Testseite auf http://localhost:631/printers versuchen (auf Drucker klicken und im Dropdown-Menü, wo „Wartung“ steht, „Testseite“ auswählen)
<Rob0508> status: angehalten seit
<Rob0508> So 17 Apr 2011 17:00:41 CEST 
<Rob0508> "/usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd failed"
<Minipluto> grr
<Rob0508> :D 
<Rob0508> also morgen früh um 8 muss er laufen :D 
<Minipluto> ich passe. Vielleicht muss man da wegen der Alice Box noch etwas spezielles bei der Verbindung angeben oder so
<Rob0508> danke für deine Bemühung :) waaah ich könnt kotzen 
<Minipluto> die HPLIP-Version ist auf jeden Fall aktuell genug und du hast nun keine zu vielen Drucker mehr drin, die Konflikte oder sowas verursachen können
<Minipluto> also wenn du noch etwas mit dem Verbindungsport ausprobieren willst, empfehle ich dir, das über die Weboberfläche im Browser zu machen und jeweils den dort angezeigten Drucker zu ändern, anstatt die Drucker-GUI von Ubuntu oder die HPLIP-Toolbox zu verwenden
<Rob0508> und wie soll des gehen :) 
<Rob0508> also ich habe die drucker über ubuntu hinzugefüht, da HPLIP nichts findet... 
<Minipluto> Rob0508: http://localhost:631/printers aufrufen (vielleicht mal ein Lesezeichen machen), auf Drucker klicken und dann auf Administration → Drucker ändern
<Minipluto> Rob0508: ja das Problem hab ich bei mir zu hause auch. Ich glaube HPLIP-Toolbox kann nur Drucker im Netzwerk finden, die JetDirect unterstützen und das haben die Endkunden-Drucker nicht so oft
<Minipluto> vor allem weil der über USB mittels Printserver läuft. Da ist der Funktionsumfang meistens eh etwas eingeschränkt. Müsste aber trotz alledem unter Ubuntu zum Laufen zu bringen sein. Die HP-Seite bestätigt das auch. Meiner Meinung nach liegt das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an den Verbindungseinstellungen. Ansonsten würde ich mal das Handbuch aufschlagen und es mit der lpd-Methode (auf Seite 54 steht es) unter Windows probieren. ...
<Minipluto> ... Wenn es dort geht, kann man ein Hardware-Problem ausschließen.
<Rob0508> es kommt immer der Status: "/usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd failed"
<Rob0508> ja, ich werd´s mal unter Win7 probieren. evtl mach ich auch ne andere Software auf die AliceBox 
<Minipluto> viel Erfolg
<Rob0508> danke :) .... zumindest funktioniert der Zugriff auf die ext. HDD über die AliceBox ohne Probleme
<Rob0508> ist das "/usr/lib/cups/backend/lpd failed" ein fehler log? 
<Minipluto> nö
<Minipluto> das ist vielleicht auch interessant: http://www.wehavemorefun.de/fritzbox/Printserver_unter_Linux_nutzen
<Minipluto> und das: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/mit-ubuntu-von-usb-drucker-ueberv-fritzbox-pe/
<user1312> Einen schönen Sonntag, ich habe einen zweiten Monior übrig und würde über den gerne streams (d.h. mit einem zweiten firefox) sehen. Wie mache ich dies am schönsten ?
<Rob0508> Minipluto, funktioniert nicht. der Drucker ist ggf. nicht angeschlossen steht da wenn ich in die warteschlange schaue 
<bekks> user1312: Mach ein zweites Firefoxfenster auf, und guck? :)
<Minipluto> Rob0508: mein Kopf ist diesbezüglich leider leergevorschlagt 
<Rob0508> :D danke für deine Mühe
<Minipluto> np. Immerhin hast du nun ein bisschen was von CUPS gesehen ;)
<Rob0508> hehe :) 
<user1312> bisher hab ich es aber nur hinbekommen mein bild auf dem 2. monitor zu spiegeln....da hilft ein 2. fenster nicht viel. gibt es da den perfekten weg mit irgendeinem dual-view programm oder einer x-server-configuration ?
<bekks> user1312: Welches Ubuntu, welche Grafikkarte, welcher Treiber?
<user1312> maverick, ati radeo 1800 mit den fglrx treiber
<bekks> Das geht sicherlich auch mit fglrx, wie genau kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich noch niemals eine ATI besaß (und auch nicht besitzen werde).
<user1312> ah es gibt wohl nen zusatz, fglrx-amdcccle , den werd ich mal ausprobieren, vielen dank
<nubcake> wie erstelle ich auf einer usb-festplatte eine ext4 partition? (habe cfdisk /dev/sdf1 probiert, finde allerdings unter "type" kein ext4)
<bekks> Es gibt auch keinen Typ "ext4".
<nubcake> oh ok, typ ist dann extended oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
<bekks> Es gibt nur den Typ 83 "Linux".
<bekks> Falsch verstanden. :)
<nubcake> argh...
<bekks> Extended ist eine Erweiterte Partition.
<nubcake> achso ok
<bekks> Und Du möchtest auch nicht cfdisk /dev/sdf1 benutzen, sondern cfdisk /dev/sdf
<nubcake> also die partition muss ich quasi als "linux" erstellen und dann mit ext4 erstellen?
<bekks> Und dann damit eine Partition vom Typ 83 erstellen.
<nubcake> habs grad gemerkt :D denn /dev/sdf1 war eine ntfs partition
<nubcake> und nicht die platte selbst
<bekks> Und nach dem Erstellen der Partition mkfs.ext4 -j benutzen, um ein ext4 Dateisystem zu erzeugen.
<nubcake> bekks: danke!
<nubcake> gibts eigentlich so eine art "DAS BUCH" für linux einsteiger?
<bekks> Ja. Moment.
<nubcake> also nicht unbedingt etwas, das mir erklärt was der unterschied ztwischen textdateien usw. ist, sondern mich mit dem system vertraut macht
<nubcake> bzw. dessen funktionsweise
<bekks> http://kofler.info/buecher/linux2011/
<bekks> Und ab hier wirds Offtopic. :)
<nubcake> gut, dann sag ich nochmal danke und beende lieber das ot geplänkel :D
<nubcake> bekks: darf ich nochmal kurz stören? ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie ich die eben erstellte partition nun in die /etc/fstab eintrage
<nubcake> also ich meine so dinge wie: options, dump und pass
<bekks> options musst Du selbst entscheiden, defaults sollte reichen, dump 1 und pass 2.
<nubcake> *duck* hat sich gerade erledigt, wiki sei dank
<nubcake> aber dankeschön nochmals
<nubcake> kann ich eine neu erstellte partition auch in ein bestehendes /home einhängen um den usern mehr platz zu geben(also quasi in die fstab eintragen und neu starten), ohne dass ich mit datenverlusten rechnen muss?
<bekks> Nicht als /home, sondern nur unterhalb von /home
<nubcake> also /home/benuter ?
<nubcake> benutzer*
<bekks> Im Wiki gibt es einen Artikel der sich mit dem Umzug von /home beschäftigt.
<nubcake> ah ok, werd ich direkt mal suchen, danke!
<ximmm> ich habe eine installationsanleitung, in der der befelh 'baz' vorkommt. Der ist aber glaube ich arch-spezifisch. Kann ich den trotzdem unter ubuntu benutzen?
<bekks> Das ist nicht arch-spezifisch.
<bekks> foo bar baz sind Platzhalter.
<ximmm> was bedeuten dann die anweisungen hier: http://spacepants.org/src/julie/ ?
<bekks> Dot wird "bazaar" benutzt, sowas wie git oder svn.
<TheInfinity> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/software-zur-erweiterten-mailverwaltung/ - wenn ihr was dazu wisst - gerne :)
<witchdoc> hi all
<witchdoc> moin moin
<witchdoc> mein ubuntu mag otrs2 nicht
<witchdoc> ich koennte weinen, tue es aber nicht
<Minipluto> funktioniert der Startmedienersteller nur mit ISO-Dateien von Ubuntu?
<bekks> Nein.
<Minipluto> bekks: meinst du dass das mit der fedora-Version auch klappen wird? http://www.gnome3.org/tryit.html
<TheInfinity> witchdoc: "mag nicht" ist ne tolle beschreibung :)
<bekks> Keine Ahnung. Ich benutze kein Fedora.
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: doch.
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: der usb-creator-gtk will unbedingt ubuntu, für alles andere unetbootin verwenden.
<Minipluto> danke euch 
<nemesis> abend, kann mir mal einer bei fuse ssh helfen?
<nemesis> problem ist, das der remote user root ist
<nemesis> einbinden lokal geht, aber als normaler user kann man auf die dateien dann wegen falschen benutzer ned zugreifen
<empinator> ?
<nemesis> http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-a-remote-file-system-through-ssh-using-sshfs.html
<jokrebel> gn8
<nemesis> $ sshfs root@IP:/foo/bar/ /home/user/foo/bar
<nemesis> fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<nemesis> mit sudo tuts
<nemesis> nur ist halt dann unter dem mountpoint immer noch alles vom user root auf dem remote host
<witchdoc> TheInfinity: ist besser als "ist kaputt" 
<witchdoc> http://otrs.0x300.de/otrs/
<witchdoc> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
<empinator> bin zwar nicht erfahren mit der thematik... deinen entsprechenden user einer gruppe zuweisen, die diese aktion durchführen darf?
<witchdoc> das otrs2 paket ist für die katz
<nemesis> apache?
<witchdoc> lighttpd
<witchdoc> apache zickt noch mehr
<TheInfinity> witchdoc: apache loglevel hochschrauben, php loglevel hochschrauben.
<nemesis> der lokale user ist in der gruppe fuse
<TheInfinity> witchdoc: logs schauen
<witchdoc> TheInfinity: DU HELD 
<witchdoc> TheInfinity: kann ich dich MIETEN?
<TheInfinity> witchdoc: zeug hierher pasten
<nemesis> wobei, muss ich mich dafür aus und wieder einloggen?
<witchdoc> TheInfinity: 1.) OTRS = PERL
<LetoThe2nd> popcorn anyone?
<witchdoc> TheInfinity: 2.) Kein Apache da
<witchdoc> TheInfinity: jetzt du nochmal
<empinator> nemesis: normalerweise nicht, stimmen denn die berechtigungen auf /dev/fuse ?
<TheInfinity> witchdoc: denn eben lighty loglevel hochschrauben *seuftz*
<witchdoc> TheInfinity: wenige sekunden, ich paste gleich in pastebin bitte
<nemesis> 0 crw-rw---- 1 root fuse 10, 229 17. Apr 20:45 /dev/fuse
<TheInfinity> und von mir aus auch $was_weiss_ich_für_ne_programmiersprache_loglevel_hochschrauben
<nemesis> ist in gruppe fuse
<empinator> nemesis: passt 
<empinator> nemesis: bevor ich dich jetzt mit halbwahrheiten aufhalte, sag ich lieber dass ich dir nicht helfen kann (wie gesagt, mit fuse noch nichts gemacht)
<nemesis> trotzdem danke
<empinator> nemesis: zu welchem zweck, vielleicht weiß ich ja noch eine elegantere lösung ;-)
<nemesis> eher ned
<empinator> ok :-)
<nemesis> brauche nen sshfs, da sftp ned mit allen anwendungen tut
<TheInfinity> und btw: </support>
<empinator> nemesis: dateien kopieren?
<empinator> nemesis: bzw. runterladen?
<nemesis> eher angucken
<nemesis> vlc
<nemesis> von vdr auf desktop
<empinator> verstehe
<empinator> viel erfolg noch
<nemesis> thx
<witchdoc> TheInfinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595215/
<witchdoc> ich such noch den logfile "cgi died" kram
<witchdoc> TheInfinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595216/
<witchdoc> TheInfinity: das sagt mal soviel wie gar nix
<witchdoc> TheInfinity: hmm?
<hinogi> Ich hab da ein kleines problem mit einem drucker in nehm windows netzwerk. Ich kann da aus ubuntu 10.10 wohl drauf drucken aber wenn ich duplex will sagt der windows rechner das nicht im passenden papierformat gedruckt werden möchte. und druckt entsprechend nicht
<ring0> kann mir jemand kurz den unterschied zwischen dd_rescue und ddrescue sagen?
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-09
 * TodesToaster sucht einen vernünftigen IRC Client für Ubuntu
<th3cli3nt> TodesToaster: gnome oder kde?
<sysdef> irssi ist vernuenftig. was fuer den einen vernuenftig ist mag fuer den anderen unpassen sein
<sysdef> +d
<TodesToaster> Schau ich mir an
<TodesToaster> Fällt dir auch n guter jabber client ein?
<th3cli3nt> ich hab vor kurzen selber gesucht und mir wurde für kde Konversation empfohlen..loooft gut
<TodesToaster> Kde?! :-/
<sysdef> du kennst synaptic? (paketauswahl o. ae.)
<th3cli3nt> was hast du denn kde oder gnome?
<TodesToaster> unity
<th3cli3nt> also gnome ^
<TodesToaster> Hab heute erst installiert
<th3cli3nt> achso ^
<TodesToaster> KDE mag ich nich so
<TodesToaster> Unity = Gnome? Ich dachte, das wär was anderes...
<th3cli3nt> mochte ich früher auch nicht so aber habs jetzt mal wieder auch arch und lofft prima
<th3cli3nt> Unity soll Gnome erstzen ^^
<TodesToaster> Ja, genau
<TodesToaster> Aber es ist nicht gnome
<th3cli3nt> der Unterbau schon ^
<TodesToaster> okay
<TodesToaster> Was haltet ihr von psi+?
<th3cli3nt> musst mal im wiki bei ubuntuusers schauen da werden einige angeboten
<th3cli3nt> hatte ich auch schon ..schnell und schlank
<th3cli3nt> unter Gnome kannst aber Emphaty (wurde der so geschrieben?!!?) nehem
<th3cli3nt> nehmen...der ist gleich integriert
<TodesToaster> Ja, den hab ich ausprobiert
<TodesToaster> Davon will ich unbedingt weg
<TodesToaster> Der ist absolut unfähig
<TodesToaster> (zumindest für MCU
<TodesToaster> )
<TodesToaster> MUC
<th3cli3nt> TodesToaster: für ird : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<th3cli3nt> c
<TodesToaster> Danke :)
<nevchen> TodesToaster:  was macht die verschlüsselung
<TodesToaster> Zumindest die linux partitionen sind mal verschlüsselt
<nevchen> TodesToaster:  pidgin
<TodesToaster> Auf win hatte ich heute keine Lust. Das kommt morgen
<th3cli3nt> mal nebenbei..wo zum geier sehe ich in Konversation die Channelliste vom Server? 
<TodesToaster> ./list
<th3cli3nt> och echt ^
<th3cli3nt> nöö
<TodesToaster> Normal schon
<TodesToaster> Bei mir zumindest
<TodesToaster> Ohh, da lief wohl was schief
<th3cli3nt> jetzt funzt sie ^
<TodesToaster> Nevchen: ich hab es jetzt tatsächlich mit der desktop version von ubuntu hingekriegt. Das einzig doofe ist, dass ich meine letzten beiden primärpartitionen verbraucht habe, aber ich denke nicht, dass ich noch welche brauchen würde. Die platte ist komplett aufgeteilt. Von daher ist das okay
<nevchen> TodesToaster:  hmm doof
<TodesToaster> Was?
<TodesToaster> Mit der alternate hätten es keine primären sein müssen, aber die hat bei mir einfach nicht hingehauen. Tausende fehlermeldungen (ich übertreibe nicht) während der installation, dann hat er irgendwann von selbst abgebrochen
<th3cli3nt> mit der installiere ich lieber als mit der Desktop
<TodesToaster> Ja, ich fand die auch angenehmer. Aber die desktop lief dann wenigstens fehlerfrei
<nevchen> TodesToaster:  mit der live müssen auch doch auch keine primären sein
<TodesToaster> Hmm... zumindest hab ich es nur so hingekriegt
<nevchen> vorher nicht alles mit gparted angepasst?
<TodesToaster> Wirklichen nachteil hab ich ja dadurch auch nicht, weil sämtlicher speicher jetzt eh aufgeteilt ist
<TodesToaster> doch, hab ich
<TodesToaster> Hab es auch anders probiert, aber luks hat mir irgend n fehler ausgegeben, dann hab ich es mit primären versucht und es hat geklappt
<nevchen> ok
<nevchen> wenns klappt ;)
<dadanopan> mein nautilus ist auf einmal sehr, sehr langsam, weiß da jmd abhilfe?
<dadanopan> mein nautilus ist sehr sehr langsam, ich bin linux neuling.. kann mir vllt jmd helfen?
<ppq> dadanopan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PCMan_File_Manager hier findest du noch mehr infos zu pcmanfm
<kubine> Title: PCMan File Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadanopan> dankeschön :) ubuntu läuft bei mir jetzt schon 5 monate, ich bin sehr zufrieden auch mit der wiki :)
<ppq> jo, das/die(?) wiki ist klasse
<dadanopan> hmm.. ich denk, <die> wiki
<dadanopan> kann mich aber irren
<abraxus> ich hab jetzt ubuntu 11.10 (alternate) verschlüsselt installiert und möchte (zum lernen) ein weiteres ubuntu 11.10 (alternate) verschlüsselt installieren
<abraxus> Meine Frage: Kann ich schon während der Installation grub so einstellen, das er die 1. verschlüsselte installation auch erkennt ?
<abraxus> oder muss man das im nachhinein machen ?
<sash_> abraxus: Vollverschlüsselung oder Home-Verschlüsselung?
<abraxus> Vollverschlüsselung
 * abraxus ist kurz afk - schaut sich nachher die log-datei an ! Danke für eure Hilfe !
<dreamon> Diese Hardware (eb1a:2861 eMPIA Technology, Inc. [VideoCaptureCard]) -> http://free-electrons.com/kerneldoc/latest/video4linux/CARDLIST.em28xx -> gefunden! Card=1 also.. Und diese mit "modprobe em28xx card=1" angemeldet/eingebunden. 
<dreamon> Hab ich das so richtig gemacht?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> vorausgesetzt, der parameter "card=1" ist so richtig
<dreamon> Wie finde ich heraus welche Version ich von em28xx eingebunden habe.. und ob die Liste die dort angegeben ist, mit dieser version meines "em28xx" treibers übereinstimmt?
<dreamon> ppq, Im Wiki steht -> modprobe em28xx card=19 . In der Liste die ich da gefunden habe ist es 1 .. Wo kann man sich da einlesen?
<dreamon> Muß ich sudo sein, wenn ich modprobe ausführe?
<Guschtel> root, ja
<dreamon> modinfo em28xx spuckt -> depends:        videobuf-core,rc-core,v4l2-common,videodev,tveeprom,videobuf-vmalloc -> aus. Muß ich diese Packete installieren?
<Thhunder> Moin moin
<dreamon> Ist dieses modul das ich da nachlade im kernel .. oder wie funktioniert das? 
<Thhunder> jemand anwehsend?
<becksta> tach auch.....
<becksta> folgende frage: warum kann nautlius keine dateien von einem eingebundenen webdav laufwerk öffnen?  ich meine, dass das in der vergangenheit eigentlich funktionierte...
<becksta> sollte es generell auch, oder? 
<Thhunder> kann mir jemand verraten wie es nach einer frischen ubuntu-server instalation dazu kommt das ein suckit rootkit auf der kiste drauf is? chkrootkit meldet mir dies nachdem ich meinen kleinen 32bit homeserver frisch aufgesetzt hatte und chkrootkit installiert und laufen lassen hab
<becksta> hallo thunder... klingt lustig....  leider kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.... suche selbst nach support... hehe
<becksta> kennt jemand ein tool, mit dem ich komfortabel viele dateien auf einmal umbenennen kann? um das auf der konsole zu machen, reichen meine skills leider nicht
<bekks> Thhunder: Hast du dieselben Zugangsdaten wir vor der Installation verwendet?
<bekks> becksta: mmv
<Thhunder> das ding hab ich bei mir zuhause stehen ohne das jemand von außen zugreifen kann und letzte nacht das erstemal frisch instaliert @ bekks
<ppq> becksta: hier ist was für nautilus http://www.grumz.net/?q=node/294
<kubine> Title: Batch Rename (with GPrename) | GrumZ.Net (at www.grumz.net)
<ppq> becksta: dazu noch interessant: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus-Actions
<kubine> Title: Nautilus-Actions › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> becksta: für kubuntu gäbe es noch krename
<becksta> yuhu.. merci... und tools zum umbennen habe ich gerade im wiki gefunden... mea culpa....
<bekks> Thhunder: Welche Ubuntuversion hast Du installiert?
<Thhunder> das neuste 32bit release gestern abend runtergeladen die 11.10 @ bekks
<bekks> Thhunder: Kannst Du mal die vollständige Ausgabe von chkrootkit nopasten?
<bekks> ! paste | Thhunder 
<Thhunder> wenn mir sagst wo chkrootkit die ausgabe ablegt hab das letzte nacht gemacht @ bekks
<Guest75437> Hilfe!! " WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!"  - WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED! - Diese Meldung kommt, wenn ich mich über ssh auf meinen vdr einloggen will
<bekks> Thhunder: Die Ausgabe siehst Du in dem Terminal in dem Du das ausführst.
<bekks> Guest75437: Hast Du die IP von dem Ding geändert?
<Thhunder> keine logfile worin es gespeichert wird im automatischen sinne?
<Guest75437> ja
<bekks> Guest75437: Das ist der Grund. Und deine Meldung ist unvollständig ;)
<Guest75437> ja, wollte euch so viel Text am morgen noch nicht antun - was muss ich denn jetzt ändern?
<Thhunder> !paste
<bekks> Guest75437: Benutz einen Pasteservice um uns die vollständige Ausgabe zu geben.
<kubine> Thhunder: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<bekks> ! paste > Guest75437 
<kubine>  Guest75437: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ppq> Thhunder: auf ubuntuforums.org gibt es mehrere threads zu false-positive meldungen von chkrootkit zu "suckit". guck mal mit rkhunter, wenn das nichts findet, bist du höchstwahrscheinlich sauber
<Guest75437> oh, lesen hilft: " Add correct host key in..." ich glaube ich kann mir jetzt sogar selbst helfen, danke!
<dreamon> Wenn ich "modprobe -v em28xx card=1" mache und dann in dmesg nachschaue, dann hat er wieder auf card=19 eingebunden. Wie erzwinge ich das ?
<bekks> dreamon: In dem Du das in der /etc/modprobe.d/em28xx einträgst, als "options".
<ppq> Thhunder: außerdem: reboote die kiste mal, dann sollte auch chkrootkit nichts mehr melden. kommt anscheinend vor, wenn man nach updates von systemnahen paketen nicht rebootet
<dreamon> bekks, Würde es erst gern mal nur testen.. Oder muß ich es zwingend in da eintragen?
<bekks> dreamon: Ja, musst Du.
<bekks> Und man kann das selbstverständlich auch dann testen, wenn man es dort einträgt.
<Thhunder> ppq ok dann wird es wohl daran liegen da er mir nun nichts meldet seltsamer weise außer dem init... der infectet sein soll und das nach ner frischen installation 0.o
<Thhunder> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407102/
<kubine> Title: chkrootkit-ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Thhunder: wie gesagt, an deiner stelle würde ich mal rebooten und dann nochmal gucken
<Thhunder> ppq hab ich ja jetzt frisch getan quasi
<bekks> "quesi"?
<dreamon> bekks, diese em28xx gibts da nicht.. muß ich die anlegen, und was schreib ich da rein card=1 oder die ganze zeile?
<bekks> dreamon: Lies bitte "man 5 modprobe.conf", dort ist das alles erklärt.
<bekks> dreamon: Gestern gab es die Datei /etc/modprobe.d/em28xx noch ;)
<Guest75437> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is 33:18:7c:78.....  in der Datei /.ssh/known_hosts sehen die Einträge aber ganz anders aus als  33:18:7c:78..... 
<bekks> Guest75437: MAcht nichts. Ohne volllständige Ausgabe kann man Dir nicht sagen, was zu tun ist.
<dreamon> bekks, Ja.. da gab es die noch.. (ich schwöre sie nicht wissentlich gelöscht zu haben.. hab sie ja noch umbenannt in .conf
<bekks> dreamon: Deine TAstatur ist kaputt. Die . Taste prellt.
<bekks> Warum auch immer Du sie in ".conf" umbenannt hast.
<Guest75437> ok, hier die vollständige Meldung: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/578352/
<kubine> Title: Paste #578352 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<dreamon> neee.. habs natürlich in em28xx.conf umbenannt
<geser> Guest75437: normalerweise ist die .ssh/known_hosts gehasht und außerdem enthält sie den kompletten public key und nicht nur den Fingerprint. Der Fingerprint ist nur dazu da, dass du überprüfen kannst ob du dich wirklich mit dem richtigen Host verbunden hast (sofern du den Fingerprint auch auf einem anderen Wege bekommen hast)
<bekks> Guest75437: Lies Zeile 8.
<Guest75437> naja und jetzt?
<geser> wenn du sicher bist, dass sich der Key wirklich geändert hat, lösche Zeile 9 aus deiner .ssh/known_hosts
<bekks> Guest75437: Lesen :)
<Guest75437> ok, ich lösche mal Zeile 9
<bekks> Es hat sich die IP geändert, dann mault ssh exakt so rum.
<Guest75437> was mich ein wenig wundert:  .ssh/known_hosts sieht bei mir sehr hyroglyphisch aus: also eher so |1|5uqA0QQn7  ich zähle dann einfach die Zeilen mal durch
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Deswegen wird dir ja die Zeilennummer genannt :)
<Longbottom> Guest75437: ssh-keygen -R hostname <- sollte auch gehen.
<Guest75437> ok, ich mach mir aber vorher eine sicherungskopie von .ssh/known_hosts
<dreamon> bekks, Heul mein englisch ist doch scheisse.. ich hab in em28xx.conf -> card=1 eingetragen.. wenn ich nun modprobe -v em28xx mache -> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/em28xx.conf line 2: ignoring bad line starting with 'card=1'
<bekks> dreamon: Es gibt auch deutsche man-pages.
<bekks> Welche Zeile genau hast Du da eingetragen?
<ppq> dreamon: du musst noch den modulnamen davor eintragen
<geser> ich tippe da wurde das Wort "options " davor vergessen
<dreamon> Ich hab nur "card=1" eingetragen sonst nix
<bekks> Und woher genau soll der nun wissen was zu tun ist?
<dreamon> Ich ging davon aus weil es ja em28xx heißt weiß er welches Modul das ist
<bekks> Das ist falsch.
<Guest75437> also ich habe Zeile 9 gelöscht und abgespeichert, bekomme aber immer noch die Fehlermeldung :-(
<bekks> Du musst dem schon sagen, was Du tun möchtest - ja, eine Option hinzufügen, für ein bestimmtes Modul.
<mat619> tag zusammen! habe am laptop meiner freundin ein seltsames problem: xubuntu 12.04 erkennt die intel wireless pro 2200bg offenbar nicht richtig. iwconfig zeigt eine hieroglyphen-artige SSID an und alle verbindungen sind ausgegraut
<bekks> dreamon: options em28xx card=1
<geser> Guest75437: weiterhin für Zeile 9?
<bekks> ! ubuntu+1 | mat619 
<dreamon> bekks, Oh.. das ja wieder mal ganz was anderes.. ok.. ich versuchs
<bekks> ! ubuntu+1 > mat619 
<Guest75437> ja
<bekks> mat619: Support für 12.04 gibt es nur in #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1
<tobago> wie lege ich einen user ohne home folder an? ich brauche den "git" user
<bekks> tobago: Mit useradd.
<mat619> ah k, danke!
<geser> jeder User bruahct ein Home, nur muss das Home nicht umbedingt in /home liegen
<sash_> geser: Schön gesagt, ein bisschen philosophisch ;)
<Guest75437> ich habe jetzt die alte   known_hosts wieder hergestellt und      ssh-keygen -R hostname probiert: hat leider auch nichts gebracht
<bekks> Was sollte das auch bringen?
<Guest75437> "<Longbottom> Guest75437: ssh-keygen -R hostname <- sollte auch gehen."
<geser> versuche mal deine alte known_hosts umzubenennen und dann zu versuchen (es wird dann eine neue known_hosts angelegt)
<Longbottom> Guest75437: Du musst natürlich hostname durch den echten hostnamen ersetzen. Aber zeig doch mal die Ausgabe von ssh-keygen -R <hostname>
<Guest75437> ah, ok, ABER : " versuche mal deine alte known_hosts umzubenennen und dann zu versuchen" war erfolgreich, danke!
<dreamon> bekks, sudo modprobe -v em28xx ->insmod /lib/modules/3.0.0-17-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/media/video/em28xx/em28xx.ko card=1 card=5 -> dmesg -> em28xx #0: Identified as MSI VOX USB 2.0 (card=5) 
<dreamon> Warum nimmt der immer card=5?
<bekks> dreamon: Zeig uns mal deine /etc/modprobe.conf und den Inhalt von allem was unter /etc/modprobe.d/ liegt - in einem nopaste.
<dreamon> bekks,  du meinst /etc/modprobe.d/em28xx.conf ?
<bekks> dreamon: Ich meine das, was ich schrieb. :)
<dreamon> es gibt keine /etc/modprobe.conf
<dreamon> bekks, es gibt keine /etc/modprobe.conf -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/921601/
<bekks> dreamon: Das ist der Inhalt von /etc/modprobe.d/ - ich möchte den Inhalt von allem was darain liegt. Wie ich es schrieb.
<bekks> dreamon: Das card=5 wird zustande kommen, weil die Karte sich als card=5 identifiziert.
<dreamon> Aber laut Wiki ist es 19 oder 1
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/921605/
<bekks> Ich glaube der Karte mehr als irgendeinem Wiki.
<dreamon> Zeile 294 und 300.. 
<bekks> Dann kennst Du jetzt den Grund :)
<bekks> Nimm halt die Zeile 300 raus.
<dreamon> ähm.. die hab ich nicht eingetragen.. und ich weiß auch nicht in welcher datei.. hmm
<bekks> Dann such den Eintrag eben. Hat ja auch niemand gesagt, dass Du das eingetragen hast.
<dreamon> Wie kann ich die Datei herausfinden wo das drin steht.. cat | grep em28xx zeigt mir nur den Inhalt an, aber wo das drin steht nicht ;)
<bekks> useless use of cat.
<bekks> Lies bitte man grep und achte auf die Optionen "-r" und "-i"
<bekks> Mit grep kann man einen ganzen Stapel Dateien durchsuchen.
<dreamon> -i ignore case und -r recursiv.. 
<bekks> Ja, nun wende es an :)
<dreamon> habs rausgeworfen.. 
<dreamon>  Identified as EM2860/SAA711X Reference Design (card=19) .. .obwohl ich 1 eingeben habe.. lustig
<bekks> Dann nopaste mal die Ausgabe von grep -ri em28xx /etc/modprobe.d/*.*
<dreamon> bekks, /etc/modprobe.d/em28xx.conf:options em28xx card=1
<dreamon> Immerhin hab ich nun im Videofenster ein schwarzes Bild, anstelle eines weissen.. 
<bekks> Aus aus welche Datei hast du den Eintrag entfernt?
<bekks> +r
<dreamon> my.conf (hab da scheinbar schon mal damit gekämpft)
<dreamon> Im Wiki seht noch ich soll noch Input 1 oder so eintragen. Könnte ich das bei options card=1 noch mit anhängen?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Welchem Wiki folgst Du da eigentlich?
<dreamon> insmod /lib/modules/3.0.0-17-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/media/video/em28xx/em28xx.ko card=1 signal=1->FATAL: Error inserting em28xx (/lib/modules/3.0.0-17-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/media/video/em28xx/em28xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<dreamon> em28xx: Unknown parameter `signal' -> Muß ich das großschreiben?
<dreamon> bekks, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx
<kubine> Title: em28xx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Meine Karte steht ganz unten 61534..
<bekks> "signal" taucht gar nicht in dem Artikel auf.
<dreamon> 61534 Delock USB 2.0 Video Grabber Details {de} mit modprobe em28xx card=19 und Input 1 für S-Video gehts
<bekks> Und wieso schreibst Du dann card=1 und signal=1 wenn es laut Wiki card=19, etc. heissen müsste?
<dreamon> Weil ich 19 schon probiert hab.. und in der liste da ...->http://free-electrons.com/kerneldoc/latest/video4linux/CARDLIST.em28xx -> meine Karte mit der ID eb1a:2861 eMPIA Technology, Inc. -> in der Zeile steht 
<dreamon> Was könnte der mit Signal 1 meinen? eine options scheint es nicht zu sein.
<bekks> Woher hast Du das?
<dreamon> steht in dieser Zeile hier, ist vom Wiki ganz unten-> "61534 Delock USB 2.0 Video Grabber Details {de} mit modprobe em28xx card=19 und Input 1 für S-Video gehts "
<bekks> Da steht Input.
<bekks> Wo kommt das signal=1 her?
<dreamon> Mensch.. bin ich langsam vollblöd..
<bekks> Und deine Tastatur ist immer noch kaputt :>
<bekks> modinfo em28xx zeigt Dir alle validen Optionen des Modules.
<dreamon> Danke. Ich rauche nicht, ich trinke nicht. Trotzdem wird das Hirn immer schneller leer
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/921634/ -> steht da was von Input?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> dreamon: Das findest Du auch ganz alleine heraus :)
<dreamon> Ne steht nix von drin und input mag er auch nicht. Habe es so übergeben. options em28xx card=1 input=1
<dreamon> bekks, Aber das dmesg sieht doch gesund aus. ->http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/921638/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> dreamon: Immer noch das Ton-aber-kein-Bild-Problem mit Videorecorder-Adapter
<bekks> Abgesehen von dem card=19
<jokrebel> ?
<dreamon> jokrebel, jo. leider.
<dreamon> jokrebel, ton hab ich auch keinen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hattes Du nicht gestern noch erzählt, dass nur das Bild fehlt?
<dreamon> jokrebel, ne.
<bekks> Doch, hattest Du.
<dreamon> War ton übers mikrofon.. aber nicht vom Videograbber
<bekks> 0408 181445 < dreamon_> jBart, Wie macht man das dort auf.. ich gehe auf Aufnahmegerät und gebe bei video /dev/video0 oder /dev/video1 an .. aber ich  höre nur den Ton vom Microfon aber kein Bild
<dreamon> Bezog sich auf die Bedienung vom VLC.. Das ich damit nichts zustande kriege. Hab nun guvcview nehme und da bekomm ich bild von der Internen Kamera und wenn ich auf /dev/video1 stelle nur schwarz
<jokrebel> dreamon: Am Grabber liegen aber _sicher_ an den entsprechend richtigen Eingängen funktionsfähige Audio- und Video-Signale an?
<dreamon> jokrebel, unter XP gehts ja.. kann ja grabben..Also alles richtig verdrahtet
 * bekks hat sich wegen dem em28xx Chipsatz einen anderen DVB-T Stick gekauft.
<dreamon> bekks, Das kann ich verstehen!
<dreamon> Hab gestern aus ärger.. xp genommen und in virtualbox mein Ubuntu laufen lassen.. So tief bin ich schon seit 3Jahren nicht mehr gesunken.
<bekks> Ubuntu kann nichts für lausige Hardware :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Ist nicht ein Video-Grabber und ein DVB-T-Stick was völlig unterschiedliches? Hab ich da was verpasst?
<dreamon> Kann man nix machen.. sollte ich mal einen anderen Kernel versuchen?
<bekks> jokrebel: Der Chipsatz ist derselbe.
<bekks> dreamon: Ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendwas helfen wird.
<fr00d> Hi
<jokrebel> bekks: Kann man aber nicht den Umkehrschluß draus machen, dass man mit X-beliebigem-DVB-T VHS-Videos importieren könnte, oder?
<bekks> jokrebel: Das hat auch niemand gesagt.
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Thunderbird beibringen kann nochmal alle Mails, die aktuell nicht auf dem IMAP Server liegen dorthin zu legen?
<jokrebel> bekks: Wär aber schön gewesen ;-)
<jokrebel> fr00d: Einfach nochmal an Dich selbst Weiterleiten.
<dreamon> Ich leg mich auf die Couch. 2Tage gekämpft. den kampf aber verloren. gebe mich geschlagen 
<jokrebel> fr00d: Vorher aber nicht vergessen "auf Server belassen" auszuwählen <g>
<dreamon> bekks, Warum hast du das mit dem schrott em28xx nicht schon gestern gesagt.. 
<fr00d> jokrebel: Ohje, mit 30000 Mails? Das muss anders gehen..
<jokrebel> fr00d: dreißig-Tausend? Die Du _alle_ dringend nach IMAP überführen willst? Um das hin-und-her-schicken wirst Du aber so oder so nicht rumkommen. Andere Möglichkeit: (ungetestet sollte aber gehn): Zusätzlich zum POP-Konto ein IMAP-Konto anlegen und dann c&p
<fr00d> jokrebel: Das schon, aber ich muss es nicht zwingend wieder per SMTP verschicken.
<fr00d> Ich hab Zugriff auf den Mailserver die dreißigtausend mails sind erstmal nur meine. Von allen Usern werden das wahrscheinlich geschätzt 20-30 Millionen Mails sein.
<jokrebel> fr00d: Je nach dem wie Du das bei $-Provider eingestellt hast könnte ein Blick per WebInterface in den Papierkorb des Postfachs auf dem Server noch eine (klitzekleine) Chance bieten.
<fr00d> Kein Provider. Ich bin der Provider. :D
<jokrebel> fr00d: Bist/Hast Du ne Werbeschleuder? 30 Milionen? OMG
<fr00d> Ich finde das wenig Mails für 600 User.
<jokrebel> fr00d: Wenn Du Provider für 600 Leute bist und Millionen von Mail _sicher_ umschaufeln musst, solltest Du vielleicht bezahlten Profisupport in anspruch nehmen. Reden wir denn wenigstens von einem Ubuntu (aufs Topic schiel)?
<fr00d> Ja, sicher, ich muss von meinem Ubuntu erstmal meine Mails wieder in meinen Mailserver kriegen.
<koegs> fr00d: vielleicht kannst du was mit imapsync basteln
<koegs> oder irgendwelchen anderen tools, die "Thunderbird" lesen und auf den IMAP-Server schieben können
<fornext> Beim Zugriff über den entfernten Bildschirm auf einen Qemu-Rechner bekomme ich diese Ausgabe: http://i.imgur.com/zAYpR.jpg Wie Könnte ich das Problem lösen?
<koegs> fr00d: ansonsten hilft afaik zweiten mailaccount im TB anlegen und dann die Mails "rüberkopieren"
<jokrebel> …wie ich auch schon vorschlug
<koegs> hab ich nicht gelesen, nur irgendwas von weiterleiten
<Bloodclaw> Hallo an alle
<Guest75437> Hallo!  Gibt es so einen deutschsprachigen Chat auch für den yaVDR?
<ppq> huhu Guest75437. ja, gibt es. geh mal auf irc.vdr-portal.de
<Guest75437> danke!
<ppq> du landest dann automatisch im hauptchannel, da kannst du auch yavdr sachen fragen
<krien> hei ich wollte ubuntu als 2 betriebssystem neben windows 7 installieren, hab die iso gebrannt und eingelegt dann beim booten kam initramfs und da stand unable to find a medium containing a live file system, jetzt hab ich es mit Virtualbox probiert und da konnte ich es installieren
<krien> warum geht es in einer virtuellen maschine und normal nicht?
<ThreeM> falsch gebrannt?
<krien> ich hab bei der virtuellen maschine die selbe cd genommen
<ThreeM> hmm
<breezekeeper> hi .. eher ne reine apche frage, aber: ist es möglich wildcard virtualhosts zu erstellen, die auf verschiedene orte zeigen ? .. zB dev1.localhost geht automatisch auf /../dev1 und dev2.localhost auf /.../dev2 ?
<krien> muss ichs halt bei meiner virtuellen maschine belassen=/
<dAnjou> breezekeeper: nö, das müsste die webapp dahinter tun
<breezekeeper> @dAnjou . danke .. hätt ja sien können des es ein modul gibt dafür .. bin zu fual ständig neue vhosts anzulegen
<dAnjou> breezekeeper: moment, mit mod_rewrite ginge das
<dAnjou> breezekeeper: google mal nach "apache subdomain directory"
<Sardah> Hi Leute, ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 und suche ein (gutes) OCR Programm. Kann mir wer ein gutes empfehlen? Ich habe es mit tesseract versucht, bekomme das mit den Komandozeilen aber nicht hin.
<dAnjou> Sardah: kein support für 12.04 hier
<dAnjou> da deine frage auch kaum was mit der ubuntu-version zu tun hat, hast du dir grad selbst ins bein geschossen
<Sardah> hmpf stimmt. Egal, habe auf meinem Netbook noch 11.10 laufen. Gibt es da eine Empfehlung für die selbe Frage?
<dAnjou> und tesseract ist das beste, was du derzeit kriegen kannst
<Sardah> Sorry, dass ich versuche mich an die regeln zu halten.
<Sardah> Ja, aber ich bekomme da einfach nichts gestartet.
<dAnjou> es gibt dafür auch diverse frontends, aber wohl nich für die 3er-version
<dAnjou> jo, das ding hat nen etwas komplexes setup
<dAnjou> is aber zu machen, wenn man sich durchkämpft
<Sardah> hm okay. danke, dann schau ich mal nach einer anleitung.
<dAnjou> http://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/wiki/ReadMe
<kubine> Title: ReadMe - tesseract-ocr - Important information all Tesseract users need to know. - An OCR Engine that was developed at HP Labs between 1985 and 1995... and now at Google. - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<dAnjou> die zum beispiel
<Sardah> Englisch. Da seh ich nicht durch. egal, danke erstmal ich schaue mal weiter.
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Auch ubunutusers hätte da ein Wiki dazu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tesseract-ocr
<kubine> Title: tesseract-ocr › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> jokrebel: welches auf der älteren 2er version basiert
<dAnjou> die neue ist wesentlich besser
<kevin_> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich fehlende Sprachen installiere?
<dAnjou> oh, sorry, gibt ja auch nen 3er abschnitt
<kevin_> root@vsrv32312:/usr/lib# locale   
<kevin_> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<kevin_> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<kevin_> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<jokrebel> kevin_: Wieso bist Du root? und bitte nicht hier rein pasten sondern nen Link zu nem Pasteservice posten, danke.
<kevin_> utze einen home-server, oh sorry.
<kevin_> Gut das Problem scheint behoben, habe aber ein anderes mit vino die anzeige kann nicht geöffnet werden.
<jokrebel> "home-server" unter Ubuntu haben _auch_ keinen Root-Account soweit ich weiß.
<kevin_> Kann man aber freigeben.
<kevin_> Allerdings geht es darum nicht. ;)
<jokrebel> kevin_: Viele Supporten Ubuntu nicht, wenn ein Root-Account angelegt wurde, da dies _nicht_ der Standard-Ubuntu-Weg ist.
<bekks> kevin_: Nopaste bitte erstmal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a 
<bekks> ! paste > kevin_ 
<kubine>  kevin_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kevin_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407117/
<kubine> Title: vino › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<kevin_> Server dient nur zum Test, deshalb root.
<bekks> Das ist nicht die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<kevin_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407122/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<moro> Hallo,
<moro> ich moechte meinen ubuntu verbieten eine hdd beim booten zu mounten, kann mir hier vielleicht einer erklaeren wie das geht? In der /etc/fstab ist die hdd naemlich nicht drinnen.
<mrkramps> moro: dann mountet das OS die festplatte auch nicht
<Frickelpit> moro: trag sie in die fastab und als option dann noauto
<Frickelpit> *fstab
<bekks> mrkramps: Das ist falsch.
<moro> Hm, okay
<bekks> Ansonsten würden z.B. auch USB Festplatten niemals automatisch gemounted werden können.
<moro> er mountet sie anscheinend doch nicht
<moro> Aber kann ich es einstellen, dass er mir die Platte auch nicht als Geraet anzeigt?
<mrkramps> bekks: interne festplatte aber in der regel nicht - zumindest meiner erfahrung nach
<mrkramps> zumindest kenne ich dieses verhalten nicht von ubuntu
<mrkramps> moro: mir ist keine möglichkeit bekannt und ich finde dazu gerade auch nichts im netz
<moro> mrkramps: Kann ich es dann irgendwie verbieten, dass ubuntu die Platte n
<moro> *mountet wenn ich drauf klicke
<moro> ?
<mrkramps> moro: bestimmt
<Frickelpit> moro: draufklicken bedeutet in nautilus?
<sdx23> moro: Warum willst du das tun?
<moro> Frickelpit: Einfach draufklicken, die Platten sind ja nach dem booten nicht gemountet und ich will verhindern, dass ubuntu die Platte mountet falls ich mal ausversehen auf das icon der platte klicken sollte
<Frickelpit> moro: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Partitionen-vor-Nautilus-verstecken das kommt dem noch am nächsten
<kubine> Title: Nautilus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> ahoi
<moro> Frickelpit: danke
<Seymour> Servus, ich hab ein Problem mit dem Gnome Search Tool.
<Seymour> Ich will nach Dateien suchen, deren Inhalt ein bestimmtes Wort aufweist, aber es findet nur .txt und .rtf Dateien
<Seymour> Die meisten Dateien sind aber Word .docs
<Seymour> Unter Windows (XP) funktioniert das völlig problemlos mit dem Windows Explorer
<mrkramps> Seymour: Linux != Windows
<mrkramps> sind das .doc oder .docx?
<Seymour> .doc
<PBeck> Seymour: sag mal einen beispieldateinamen und wie du danach suchst
<PBeck> Seymour: du rufst den dialog mit super +f auf?
<Seymour> Ich öffne das Gnome Search Tool, stelle unter "Ordner durchsuchen" das richtige Verzeichnis ein
<PBeck> aso gnome nicht unity?
<Seymour> Genau. LXDE
<Seymour> Dann klapp ich "Weitere Einstellungen" aus und gebe in "Enthält den Text" das Suchwort ein
<Seymour> Und dann findet er keine Dateien, auch wenn in dem Verzeichnis massenweise Dateien sind, die das Suchwort enthalten
<PBeck> Seymour: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tracker - verwendet auch tracker? dann würde ich mal einen neuen index lauf durchlaufen lassen
<kubine> Title: Tracker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> PBeck: nope
<mrkramps> also das gnome search tool verwendet nicht tracker
<mrkramps> es verwendet um genauzu sein überhaupt keine indizierung
<PBeck> mrkramps: wenn er auf locate aufsetzt kann es aber auch ein problem sein
<PBeck> http://linux.die.net/man/1/gnome-search-tool
<kubine> Title: gnome-search-tool(1): GNOME Search Tool - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<mrkramps> PBeck: das ist damit auch Seymour's eigentliche problem
<mrkramps> die backends können die dateien einfach nicht nach inhalten durchsuchen, weil nicht text-basiert
<moro> Frickelpit: Funktioniert, danke!
<Seymour> Ich bin nicht zwingen auf das GST festgelegt, aber ich brauche unbedingt schnell eine Möglichkeit, ein Verzeichnis auf diese Weise nach Dateien zu durchsuchen, die ein bestimmtes wort oder sogar eine Phrase enthalten
<Seymour> Tracker klingt als würde es für mein System zu viel Ressourcen verschlingen
<Seymour> Athlon 3500+ 2,2 GHz
<mrkramps> Seymour: das tun die meisten suchwerkzeuge mit umfangreicher indizierung
<PBeck> mrkramps: aso ok, dann habe ich das problem ja vollkommen falsch verstanden - das gnome tool kann das ja gar nicht
<mrkramps> PBeck: korrekt
<PBeck> mrkramps: da muss er ja auf solche großen indexierer ausweichen
<Seymour> PBeck wieso kann es das denn bei rtf-Dokumenten?
<PBeck> Seymour: zeitgeist läuft das auch?
<mrkramps> Seymour: rtf ist ein text-basiertes format
<PBeck> Seymour: weil das auch nicht mehr als eine text datei ist
<mrkramps> das kann man auch mit einem editor öffnen
<Seymour> zeitgeist daemon und datahub hätt ich hier
<TodesToaster> Was ist denn eigentlich der unterschied zwischen unity und unity 2D? Sieht für mich ziemlich gleich aus
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: unity benötigt 3d-beschleunigung, unit2d nicht
<TodesToaster> Sieht aber total gleich aus
<TodesToaster> Oder hab ich meine grafiktreiber falsch installiert?
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: trotzdem läuft das eine mit und das andere ohne compositing
<Seymour> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=31179&f=8
<kubine> Title: LXDE.org Forum View topic - Lxde default search tool (at forum.lxde.org)
<Seymour> grep, ls with find, mlocate and searchmonkey also provide ways to search for filenames or strings within files.
<PBeck> Seymour: nimm tracker, finde gerade keine möglichkeit zeitgeist von der cli zu nutzen?
<holgi> was kann es sein wenn die gaze gfraik ab und zu weg geht und dann wieder kommt 
<Seymour> Im obigen thread (der allerdings von 2009 ist) heißt es Tracker geht nicht unter LXDE
<mrkramps> Seymour: dort äußert jemand diese vermutung und das ist mit 3 jahren völlig veraltete information
<TodesToaster> sollte "glxinfo | grep rendering " funktionieren wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten beschrieben?
<kubine> Title: Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TodesToaster> Oder gilt das für ubuntu 11.10 nich mehr?
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: doch doch
<Seymour> Wie macht man noch mal Screenshots?
<TodesToaster> Hmm... doof
<spark123_> Druck !
<Seymour> Und wo ist der Screenshot dann?
<mrkramps> Seymour: in deinem homeverzeichnis
<TodesToaster> Ich hab dieses angegebene paket installiert, aber trotzdem wird mir n fehler ausgegeben
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: mach mal deutlich, wovon du redest
<TodesToaster> mom
<TodesToaster> Ich kopiers
<TodesToaster> http://pastebin.com/bwrX99jV
<kubine> Title: glxinfo | grep rendering X Error of failed request: BadRequest (invalid reques - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: tjo, kein passender grafikkartentreiber installiert
<PBeck> zeitgeist kann ja gar nicht suchen ... hatte gerade gedacht wieso unity nix findet - tolle design entscheidung :)
<TodesToaster> Wo krieg ich denn einen her?
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: Fang mal vorne an… z.B. damit, was für eine grafikkarte du hast
<TodesToaster> Ich hab 2.... Einmal die intel hd 3000
<PBeck> Seymour: bist nun dabei tracker zu installieren?
<TodesToaster> Und dann noch ne amd karte... weiß grad gar nicht, was für eine
<Seymour> PBeck: Nein.
<Seymour> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wie-nach-begriffen-innerhalb-von-dateien-suche/#post-4204552
<kubine> Title: Wie nach Begriffen innerhalb von Dateien suchen? › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<TodesToaster> AMD Radeon HD6630M
<Seymour> Jemand meinte, es liegt an einer Einstellung von GST
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: paste mal die Ausgabe von: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seymour> "Hast Du bei "benutzerdefinierten Aktionen" im 2. Reiter/Tab "Deiteizuordnung" vom Gnome Search Tool alle Optionen an? Standard ist nämlich nur "Text" gewählt. Nimm "alles" dann geht's immer."
<Seymour> Dummerweise habbich ium GST keine Tabs und Reiter #-)
<PBeck> Seymour: ich teste gerade mal bei mir mit dem search-tol
<TodesToaster> Mrkramps: das ist ne ganze menge, was da drin steht... mom
<TodesToaster> http://pastebin.com/WNDY8nyP
<kubine> Title: [ 979.863] X.Org X Server 1.10.4 Release Date: 2011-08-19 [ 979.863] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: hast du den fglrx treiber installiert?
<TodesToaster> Ich hab auch bei Systemeinstellungen -> Zusätzliche Treiber 2 Stück zur Auswahl. Der eine bringt beim installieren immer n fehler, den anderen hab ich installiert. Ja, fgrlx heißt der
<TodesToaster> Nee, moment
<TodesToaster> FGRLX macht den fehler
<TodesToaster> FGLRX läuft
<ppq> die heißen beide fglrx, der eine aber mit der endung (paketname) -updates
<TodesToaster> Irgendwie war er aber grad wieder deaktiviert, weil ich den anderen nochmal probiert hab
<ppq> FGRLX gibt's nicht
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: bei dir wird aber lediglich die intel gpu erkannt
<TodesToaster> Warte, ich neustarte mal
<TodesToaster> Wie gesagt, der war gerade raus der treiber
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: kannst du im bios die intel deaktivieren?
<TodesToaster> Schon zu spät
<TodesToaster> Muss ich gleich gucken
<TodesToaster> Okay, jetzt ist FGLRX wieder drin
<TodesToaster> Laut systemeinstellungen
<TodesToaster> Allerdings bringt glxinfo den gleichen fehler
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: fglrx bringt dir nur nicht viel, weil nur die intel erkannt wird und deren treiber bei installiertem fglrx scheinbar kein funktionierendes GLX aufstellen kann
<TodesToaster> Also... sollte ich den fglrx mal runterwerfen?
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: entweder das, oder die intel im BIOS deaktivieren
<TodesToaster> Okay, ich probiere mal ersteres
<TodesToaster> Glaube, die intel ist sparsamer
<TodesToaster> Okay, den treiber hab ich wieder deaktiviert, gleicher fehler im glxinfo
<TodesToaster> Ich reboote nochmal
<TodesToaster> Ahh, jetzt klappts
<TodesToaster> Also beide grafikkarten nebeneinander werde ich nicht benutzen können, oder?
<mrkramps> TodesToaster: nope
<TodesToaster> Okay... schade. Unter windows kann ich je nach bedarf umschalten. Naja, ich denke, die intel müsste reichen. Alles, was dann grafikleistung braucht, werde ich einfach unter win machen
<TodesToaster> Noch was: wie erstelle ich denn verknüpfungen?
<TodesToaster> Mit drag+drop erstellt mir unity immer nur .desktop dateien
<mrkramps> das sind die verknüpfungen
<mrkramps> eigentlich
<TodesToaster> Kann ich aber nich öffnen
<bekks> Womit willst Du sie denn öffnen?
<TodesToaster> Ähmm... doppelklick zum Beispiel?
<bekks> Wie hast Du die Datei denn angelegt?
<TodesToaster> Warte, jetzt funktioniert's. Was soll das?!
<TodesToaster> nevermind
<Heiz3r> Moin ich habe mal ne allgemeine frage zu Bluetooth und Ubuntu
<Heiz3r> Wenn ich einen Bluetooth Chip ab 2.0 aufwärts habe kann ich dann daran mehere sachen gleichzeitig mit betreiben? z.b. eine Maus, Headset und mein Reveiver?
<Heiz3r> Receiver
<cr0wD> hallo
<isnewx> wenn man im chromium-webbrowser unter einstellungen den nutzer löscht ohne einen neuen nutzer anzulegen, sind dann bookmarks definitv gelöscht oder kann man die bookmarks wieder herstellen?
<bekks> Dann sind die weg.
<isnewx> bekks: ja, das ist nicht gerade gut uff
<bekks> Wenn Du ein Backup hast dann spiel das wieder zurück.
<cr0wD> ich komme nicht zurecht mit dem installieren von ubuntu neben windows 7 :/   ich habe ein laptop mit 2x 150g partitionen und möchte auf die 2. gerne ubuntu ans laufen bekommen. jedoch hänge ich an den partitionen :( 
<TodesToaster> Kann man irgendwie die webcam "aufhellen"? Ist brutal dunkel
<TodesToaster> Cr0wD: ich hatte das gestern
<TodesToaster> Welche cd benutzt du? Alternate oder desktop?
<TodesToaster> Und: verschlüsselst du, oder nicht?
<cr0wD> ich meine desktop 
<TodesToaster> okay
<TodesToaster> Dann starte doch mal gparted
<cr0wD> ok,  werden mir beide festplatten angezeigt
<TodesToaster> gut
<TodesToaster> Die eine hat schon windows drauf, nehme ich an?
<cr0wD> also 4 partitionen. das hatte ich auch beim installvorgang. da hörte es dann auf :( 
<cr0wD> ja
<TodesToaster> 4 partitionen?! Klär mich mal auf
<cr0wD> habe dort  1mb nicht zugeteilt, /dev/sad1 bis 4
<TodesToaster> Wofür?
<TodesToaster> Die erste für WIN nehme ich an?
<TodesToaster> Und die anderen 3? /boot, / und swap?
<sdx23> cr0wD: Einfach die entsprechende löschen, dann kannst du bei der Installation "freien Platz verwenden" wählen.
<cr0wD> bei der installation sagt er immer  was von root dateisystem 
<cr0wD> ich hab noch gar nichts mit linux drauf
<sdx23> Die ganze Meldung bitte.
<TodesToaster> Root wird eine partition sein
<cr0wD> alle platten sind von win. ich bin grad mit nem USB stick in linux und will diese direkt von hier aus installieren. 
<sdx23> cr0wD: Dann wie gesagt. Die Löschen, die du "Überschreiben" wolltest, und "freien Platz verwenden" auswählen. Wenn das nicht geht Fehlermeldung notieren.
<cr0wD> ok, augenblick bitte+
<cr0wD> nun hab eich 2 optionen mehr
<cr0wD> nenbeneinander installieren und den größten freinen speicherplatz verwenden
<cr0wD> zuvor hatte ich nur: löschen und gesammtes medium verwenden |  partition manuell festlegen 
<cr0wD> danke sdx23 
<sdx23> np.
<cr0wD> wie wähle dann dann gleich aus, dass linux vor win im bootmenu stehen soll?  ich frage weil ich den lappi am schreibtisch habe und meist auf dem sofa über den tv den rechner nutze. nun bekomm eich den bootvorgang am tv gar nicht mit und sehe nicht, dass der rechner  mich fragt in welches system ich möchte. 
<cr0wD> bb
<NTQ> Hi. Wie kann ich es denn für bestimmte externe USB-Laufwerke schaffen, dass sie nicht automatisch eingehängt werden, wenn ich sie einstecke? Also ich möchte das nicht generelle abschalten nur für Laufwerke mit einer bestimmten UUID oder Laufwerksnamen.
<sysdef> NTQ: man udev
<sysdef> wobei wohl /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules interessant wird
<beaver74> sysdef, oder die UUID samt 'noauto' in die /etc/fstab ?
<NTQ> sysdef: also muss ich da ne eigne udev-regel erstellen, okay. ich dachte das würde irgendwie per fstab gemacht. aber gut. dann schau ich mal.
<sysdef> beaver74: samt noauto sperrt ja nur bekannte. er will nur bestimmte automounten, alle anderen nicht
<sysdef> mit*
<NTQ> ich will alle automounten und nur bekannte nicht
<beaver74> hatte ich auch anders gelesen, sysdef :)
<sysdef> ah, na dann ...
<sysdef> hoert sih anders an: "ich möchte das nicht generelle abschalten nur für Laufwerke mit einer bestimmten UUID oder Laufwerksnamen"
<sysdef> sich*
<beaver74> NTQ, tut hier gut, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab .. pack hinter die bekannte UUID in die Optionen ein 'noauto' und gut ist
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> ah, gut. klingt ja einfach. danke
<jokrebel> heißt für mich: Nur bestimmte UUIDs bitte nicht mounten. 
<Seymour> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wie-nach-begriffen-innerhalb-von-dateien-suche/#post-4204552
<kubine> Title: Wie nach Begriffen innerhalb von Dateien suchen? › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> Kann mir dazu jemand kurzfristig was sagen? Wo find ich diese Reiter/Tabs im Gnome Search Tool bzw. wieso find ich die unter LXDE nicht?
<jokrebel> Seymour: Soll heißen?
<jokrebel> Seymour: So nicht, fürchte ich.
<osterhase> Seymour: nimm grep >_>
<Seymour> Sehr komisch
<sysdef> jokrebel: stimmt. falsch gelesen. mit satzzeichen waer der satz deutlich lesbarer :>
<eXtense> Hallo, ich habe ein ThinkPad T510 mit Ubuntu 11.04. Bei Dingen wie kleineren Spielen (SNES Emulator, SuperTuxKart) funktioniert mein sound nicht wie er soll. Er wird abgehackt, mit knacken und rauschen, beginnt zu laggen..etc. bekommt man das i.wie gelöst?
<jokrebel> Seymour: Hab mich echt bemüht und auch den kompletten Forum_Thread durchgelesen, aber sorry; ich weis nicht was Du wissen willst.
<Seymour> jok: Wie krieg ich das GST dazu, alle Dateien in einem verzeichnis nach einem Suchstring zu durchsuchen und nicht nur Textdateien
<Seymour> User HarzG schreibt in der vorletzten Antwort was von
<Seymour> Reitern und Tabs
<Seymour> und benutzerdefinierten Aktionen
<Seymour> und nix davon seh ich im GST.
<eXtense> Habe zB bei Snes9x mehrere Sound Treiber zur auswahl (Pulse Audio, ALSA, SDL, Open Sound System, PortAudio). Habe alles durchprobiert. Manche geben erst garkeinen Ton aus, andere produzieren den oben genannten Fehler.
<osterhase> vllt meinte er was anderes, nicht GST?
<Seymour> Osterhase er schrieb extra GST!
<Seymour> GST sieht bei mir so aus: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/23/15/4204552-GST.jpg
<Seymour> Er schrieb wörtlich "Hast Du bei "benutzerdefinierten Aktionen" im 2. Reiter/Tab "Deiteizuordnung" vom Gnome Search Tool alle Optionen an?"
<TodesToaster> Ich hatte die ganze zeit das problem, dass meine webcam in skype zu dunkel war, dann wollte ich nach dieser anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype#Video-2 vorgehen und hab guvcview installiert. Das programm hat sich dann aufgehängt, ich hab es beendet und seither wird meine webcam nicht mehr erkannt... jemand ne idee? Hab probiert, was mir so eingefallen ist. Programm deinstalliert, neugestartet
<kubine> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<osterhase> Seymour: ich vermute mal unterschiedliche versionen, welches ubuntu hast du?
<Seymour> osterhase,  Ozelot mit LXDE
<Seymour> und ich will mein Steinzeitsystem nicht mit Tracker oder dergleichen in zeitlupe versetzen
<Seymour> wenn es auch anders geht
<krien> kann mir jmd beim partitionieren helfen_
<osterhase> Seymour: am besten ist, du setzt dich mal mit grep und einem terminal auseinander, aus dem thread werd ich auch nicht schlau und ne antwort gibt es auch nicht >_>
<bekks> ! frag > krien 
<kubine>  krien: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<jokrebel> krien: _SO_ kaum
<osterhase> Seymour: bei mir sieht es übrigens genau so aus wie bei dem screeny
<eXtense> Und bei meinem Problem hat keiner nen Dunst? 
<krien> also ich hab c:, d: und e:, auf c: hab ich windows und auf e: will ich ubuntu draufmachen
<jokrebel> eXtense: Finde grade "obengenannten Fehler" nicht im Backlog…
<eXtense> jokrebel: Hallo, ich habe ein ThinkPad T510 mit Ubuntu 11.04. Bei Dingen wie kleineren Spielen (SNES Emulator, SuperTuxKart) funktioniert mein sound nicht wie er soll. Er wird abgehackt, mit knacken und rauschen, beginnt zu laggen..etc. bekommt man das i.wie gelöst?
<krien> hab vorhin die ubuntu installation gestartet und als ich die partition auswaehlen wollte, konnte ich nur die gesamte festplatte auswaehlen
<jokrebel> krien: Linux kennt keine Buchstaben dieser Art für Partitionen oder Laufwerke
<NTQ> ich bin gerade dabei die fstab zu ändern. wenn mir die laufwerksverwaltung als partitionstyp "W95 FAT32 (0x0b) angibt" wäre doch der entsprechende wert in der fstab einfach nur vfat, oder?
<krien> ok dann sda1, sda2 und sda3^^
<krien> also auf sda1 ist windows und auf sda3 wollte ich ubuntu haben
<bekks> NTQ: Der Partitionstyp sagt NICHTS über das verwendete Dateisystem aus.
<eXtense> krien: dann tu das doch? du kannst bei der installation auswählen auf welche partition du installieren möchtest
<krien> ja da gab es 2 moeglichkeiten
<krien> einmal andere
<krien> und wie die erste hiess weiss ich nicht mehr
<NTQ> bekks: gut, dann der typ: "FAT (32-Bit-Version)"
<Seymour> Ich versteh diese ganzen Erklärungen von grep nicht
<NTQ> stimmt, der partitionstyp ist die sache mit dem master boot record, usw
<krien> auf jedenfall bei der ersten variante wuerde es alle partitionen zusammennehmen
<bekks> NTQ: Auch das ist falsch.
<jokrebel> sorry - keine Zeit mehr. Good Luck!
<Seymour> wie such ich denn mit grep dateien in einem Verzeichnis, die sagen wir die zwei Wörter "direct injection" enthalten?
<krien> dann habe ich bei andere nachgeschaut
<bekks> Der MBR hat ebenfalls NICHTS mit irgendwelchen Partitionstypen oder Dateisystemen zu tun.
<krien> da hab ich sda3 angeklickt und installieren gedrueckt
<sysdef> Seymour: grep -r "direct injection" /Verzeichnis
<krien> dann stand da was von fehlendes root verzeichnis
<NTQ> bekks: ja, gut. eigentlich war die ursprünglich frage auch nur, ob vfat als mount-typ für eine fat32-partition das richtige in der fstab ist
<eXtense> krien: ja du musst die sda3 dann als root verzeichnis einhängen. du kannst einhängepunkte wählen..da nimmst du "/"
<krien> ja aber ich will ja alles bei sda3 haben
<sysdef> Seymour: man grep ist echt unterhaltsam
<krien> ich hab mir dann gedacht ich muss sda3 nochmal partitionieren
<krien> in swap, boot, home und so
<bekks> ein Partition kann man nicht partitionieren.
<Seymour> sysdef ich find Filme wie "Titanic" unterhaltsam
<sysdef> Seymour: ggf. suchst du bald -i und -n
<bekks> Ok, technisch schon, aber das ist sinnfrei.
<krien> hm
<sysdef> Seymour: Titanic hat mir zu wenig optionen ;p
<beaver74> krien, sda3 ist deine letzte Partition auf der Platte?
<krien> ja
<eXtense> krien: dann ist alles bei sda3. es sei denn du wählst noch weitere partitionen und hängst sie als /home oder so ein. nur ne swap brauchst du noch. die kannst du ja nicht auf die selbe partition machen (afaik)
<Seymour> sysdef wenn man das Verzeichnis weglässt, sucht er im aktuellen Verzeichnis?
<Seymour> Woran seh ich, ob er überhaupt was macht, das dauert ja ewig
<krien> also wenn ich sda3 also root nehme ist auch home usw drauf_
<Seymour> Der Window Explorer wär längst fertig
<Seymour> Windows
<Seymour> Windows
<Seymour> Windows Explorer
<eXtense> krien: ja
<sysdef> Seymour: nutze lieber . fuer das aktulle verzeichnis
<sysdef> aktuelle*
<eXtense> Und ich spamme mal noch ein bisschen, in der Hoffnung dass sich noch jemand meines Problems annimmt: Hallo, ich habe ein ThinkPad T510 mit Ubuntu 11.04. Bei Dingen wie kleineren Spielen (SNES Emulator, SuperTuxKart) funktioniert mein sound nicht wie er soll. Er wird abgehackt, mit knacken und rauschen, beginnt zu laggen..etc. bekommt man das i.wie gelöst?
<krien> sry bin anfaenger in solchen sachen, danke fuer eure hilfe
<sysdef> Seymour: ansonsten hat grep das ohr an STDIN
<NTQ> ok, habs mit mount -l herausgefunden
<beaver74> krien, hier hattest du schon gelesen? .. die weiterführenden Links dürften auch interessant für dich sein - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest7103> hallo nochmal
<cr0wD> die install hat wunderbar geklappt. allerdings bekomme ich keinen sound hin :(  mein ausgabegerät ist hdmi. 
<cr0wD> wenn ich in den audioeinstellungen  hdm + analog oder auch nur hdmi nutze, passiert nichts. 
<Guest37628> hab 2 voll verschlüsselte Partitionen nebeneinander installiert (also auch 2 verschiedene /boot "ordner" - natürlich unverschlüsselt) meine Frage nun: was muss ich bei grub ändern, damit es (hat die 2. verschlüsste partition drin) die 1. verschlüsselte Partition auch erkennt, bzw. ich sie anwählen kann ? es handelt sich um ubuntu 11.10 64 bit (alternate)
<NTQ> ich hab jetzt meine fstab so geändert, dass meine externen festplatten beim einstecken nicht automatisch gemountet werden. jetzt poppt aber nach dem einstecken pro laufwerk ein fenster auf, das mir sagt, dass das einhängen nicht möglich ist. "mount: only root can mount /dev/sde1 on /media/BLABLA"
<NTQ> und das sind die zusätzlichen inhalte meiner fstab: http://nopaste.info/750c9d759e.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<NTQ> ich meine eingehängt wurden die platten jetzt wie gewünscht nicht, aber der sinn war jetzt nicht ganz stattdessen fehlermeldungen zu produzieren ^^
<sysdef> NTQ: schreib mal user mit dazu. nachteil: der user kann sie mounten
<NTQ> das sehe ich durchaus als vorteil. ich bin ja der user
<beaver74_> NTQ, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - "Optionen für nachträgliches Einhängen"
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> beaver74_: die seite hab ich schon die ganze zeit auf und stöber drin rum. aber ich hab jetzt nicht verstanden, was ich falsch gemacht hab
<sysdef> naja. haette ja sein koennen dass du es aus dem grund nicht (auto)mounten willst. grund hast du ja noch nicht verraten ;)
<NTQ> der grund ist eigentlich simple. ich hab hier 4 platten an nem hub dran und wenn ich dann das hub einstecke, werden immer alle automatisch gemountet und meistens brauche ich keine einzige davon, weswegen es mich nervt vorm ausstecken wieder alle zu unmounten.
<NTQ> ich brauche immer nur die verschlüsselten partitionen, die sowieso nicht automatisch gemountet werden
<sysdef> k, dann ist "user" ne gute wahl
<beaver74_> NTQ, du hast, denke ich, nur noauto gesetzt.. die restlichen Optionen bleiben auf defaults .. wenn ein nicht-root die Partition einhängen dürfen soll, muss das der fstab mitgeteilt werden
<NTQ> wenn ich das laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden richtig verstehe, wären die richtigen optionen für ntfs diese hier: uid=1000,umask=0022
<kubine> Title: Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> und die parameter für die beiden vfat-partitionen hab ich so gewählt, weil mir das so von mount -l angezeigt wurde als sie noch automatisch eingebunden wurden.
<NTQ> in dem artikel über fstab steht auch, dass ntfs-3d weder user noch users unterstützt
<NTQ> also mit user als option geht es auch nicht
<beaver74_> NTQ, 'sudo mount -a' gemacht?
<beaver74_> wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist ob das sein muss ..
<NTQ> wenn ich defaults,noauto schreibe, wird dann das auto, was in defaults enthalten ist, wieder überschrieben?
<beaver74_> NTQ, das defaults lässt man imho dann weg
<NTQ> mount -a hab ich vorhin mal gemacht, da passiert aber nichts. ich muss einfach ubs aus- und wieder einstecken
<Mirrakor> Kann mir jemand sagen warum Libreoffice denglische Funktionsnamen verwendet?
<guntbert> Mirrakor: *was* tut es?
<smeexs> ich hab da einen usb audio/video grabber (der schon angesteckt ist) 
<smeexs> wo kann ich da schauen ob der korrekt erkannt wurde
<Mirrakor> guntbert: Libreoffice Calc, hat teils Englische, teils Deutsche Funktionsnamen (z.B. AVERAGE(), ARBEITSTAG()). Für mich ohne erkennbaren Grund, die Retailversion tut das nicht
<NTQ> smeexs: erstmal lsusb
<guntbert> Mirrakor: ah, jetzt versteh ich, du hast "denglisch"  absichtlich verwendet - tut mir leid, ich verwend nur die englische Oberfläche - daher seh ich so was nicht
<smeexs> da steht u.a. Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd STK1160 Video Capture Device da sollte es sein , bei system -audio -hardware steht der auch 
<NTQ> klingt doch gut
<guntbert> Mirrakor: hast Recht, das ist wirklich abenteuerlich - ich schlag vor, in #libreoffice zu fragen, welches Projekt für die Übersetzung/Lokalisierung zuständig ist
<Mirrakor> guntbert: Der Fehler liegt bei Ubuntu
<smeexs> jo ich bin auch sehr positiv überrascht , und das bei einem 8 euro no-name produkt 
<guntbert> Mirrakor: wieso?
<Mirrakor> In anderen (nicht-Debian-)Distributionen gibt es dieses Problem nicht
<beaver74_> Mirrakor, evtl. ist die Übersetzung ins deutsche noch nicht komplett oder deine Sprachpakete sind nicht vollständig. 'libreoffice-l10n-de' ist installiert?
<Mirrakor> beaver74_: beides ja
<Mirrakor> Ich habe grade gegooglet, das Problem existiert schon seit 2011?! http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/libreoffice-calc-3-4-3-englische-statt-deutscher-f/
<kubine> Title: LibreOffice Calc 3.4.3 : Englische statt deutscher Funktionsnamen › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<guntbert> Mirrakor: sind dort alle Funktionen immer englisch  - oder bei deutscher Oberfläche alle deutsch?
<Mirrakor> Der Thread schlägt vor libreoffice aus dem offiziellen libreoffice ppa zu installieren, wäre es da nicht Sinnvoll einen Bug zu eröffnen?
<Mirrakor> guntbert: Bei openSUSE sind sie alle deutsch, es sei denn ich setzte ein Häkchen das ich die englischen benutzen möchte (dieses gibt es bei Ubuntu auch und dann sind auch alle englisch)
<Mirrakor> Ich tippe ja eher darauf das es an launchpad/rosetta liegt
<NTQ> ok, ich bin mit meiner fstab immer noch nicht weiter. es kommt immer der fehler, dass nur root laufwerke einhängen kann. aber wenn ich ja gar nichts in die fstab zu den laufwerken eintrage, werden sie doch auch immer gemountet. das macht dann ja anscheinend root
<guntbert> Mirrakor: du meinst, ubuntu macht sein eigenes Sprachpaket? Schwer vorstellbar, ich grüble gerade, gegen welches projekt da ein bug zu melden wäre - oder wer das wissen könnte...
<osterhase> NTQ: mounten kann sowieso nur root
<Mirrakor> guntbert: Ubuntu macht definitiv sein eigenes Sprachpaket
<Mirrakor> guntbert: Das macht es schon immer und es bringt immer wieder inkonsistenzen rein ... (als KDE-Übersetzer kann ich davon ein Liedchen singen)
<NTQ> osterhase: ja, macht auch sinn, aber ich hab meine fstab ja jetzt extra so geändert, dass bestimmte externe laufwerke nicht automatisch eingebunden werden. und dann kommt immer dieser fehler
<beaver74_> NTQ, zeig uns doch mal die entsprechende Zeile in der fstab
<Mirrakor> Naja, ich schreib jetzt mal nen Bugreport, offenbar funktioniert die Lösung im Forumsbeitrag ja, aber man könnte es vielleicht einfacher machen, grade für Einsteiger ist das wahrscheinlich schon etwas störend
<NTQ> beaver74_: gerne, habs ja vorhin schon gezeigt, aber jetzt sieht es so aus: http://nopaste.info/5a374b6afa.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<beaver74_> ahso .. nuja, aktuell wäre schon nicht schlecht ;)
<NTQ> das ist der aktuelle stand
<NTQ> interessant ist auch, dass diese fehlermeldungen von nautilus kommen und nicht etwa irgendwo in den logs
<beaver74_> NTQ, ok .. warum steht da kein user in den Optionen?
<NTQ> ntfs kennt "user" nicht
<guntbert> Mirrakor: oops - grad noch gut gegangen (ich hab mich nicht blamiert) - bitte mach den bugreport - wenn du ihn per PM an isitme (mein alter ego) schickst, häng ich mich dann gleich dran zum confirmen
<NTQ> vfat schon, aber das auch keinen unterschied gemacht
<beaver74_> NTQ, du hast versucht die Partionen in der Konsole zu mounten?
<beaver74_> +ti
<NTQ> ja, wenn ich das mache, klappt es auch wunderbar, allerdings mit sudo ;)
<beaver74_> :) hhm
<NTQ> also z.b. "sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,exec,noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0027,async,showexec,utf8 /dev/disk/by-uuid/4974-5990 /media/BLA1"
<beaver74_> NTQ, als normaler User auch nicht in der Konsole?
<NTQ> wenn ich es in ein anderes verzeichnis als /media mache, bestimmt, moment
<osterhase> beaver74_: sollte das denn ohne sudo gehen?
<beaver74_> osterhase, man kann es der fstab sagen, ja
<osterhase> aso
<Mirrakor> guntbert: Ich kann mich grad nicht bei Launchpad anmelden ... geht's bei dir?
<NTQ> nein, das geht doch nicht als normaler user
<Mirrakor> Bekomme da nen timeout error auf bugs.launchpad.net
<NTQ> der witz ist ja eigentlich, dass ich das mounten explizit verhindern will und dann kommen trotzdem fehler ^^
<guntbert> Mirrakor: ja, hier gehts  - btw   #ubuntu ist kein Diskussions-channel - dafür gibts #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<Mirrakor> Ich diskutier doch garnicht :P
<Mirrakor> guntbert: Ich klage doch nur mein Leid *gg* Hast du mal bugs.launchpad.net ausprobiert? Auf Launchpad selbst kann ich mich auch anmelden, aber zu den Bugs komme ich nicht
<guntbert> Mirrakor: ich bin auf bugs.launchpad.net angemeldet
<guntbert> ah, ja - bugs suchen kann ich auch nicht
<guntbert> Mirrakor: aber im Ernst - deine Frage in #ubuntu war definitiv off topic
<Mirrakor> guntbert: ach so, in #ubuntu, ich dachte die hier, jetzt wird mir einiges klar :-)
<osterhase> ywas ihr da diskutiert ist trotzdem ot
<guntbert> osterhase: hast Recht - wir sind eh schon fertig - sonst weichen wir nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic aus
<Mirrakor> Man kann's auch übertreiben, hatte ja alles mit ubuntu zu tun *kopfkratz* (aber das ist typisch deutsch :> )
<osterhase> typisch für diesen cahn zumindest
<osterhase> chan*
<guntbert> Mirrakor: neon, osterhase hat Recht - hier ist ein support-channel (so wie #ubuntu) - für alles "über" ubuntu verwendet man die ot channels
<guntbert> *nein
<Mirrakor> guntbert: Aber die Frage ob bugs.launchpad.net down ist, ist doch support und warum libreoffice einen mischmasch aus deutsch und englisch verwendet ist für mich auch eine Hilfesuchende Frage. Aber jetzt diskutieren wir wirklich off-topic *gg*
<magic_al> Weiß einer eine möglichkeit wie ich die Wlan-Karte an meinem Laptop zum laufen bekomme ohne mit dem Internet verbunden zu sein? Kann ich den Treiber wie bei Windows manuell herunterladen?
<Mirrakor> magic_al: Was für eine Karte ist es denn?
<NTQ> ach, dieser quatsch mit der fstab will einfach nicht. hab mich jetzt schon 2 stunden damit rum geplagt. ich mach mal was sinnvolleres. vllt schreib ich mal nen thread im forum
<Mirrakor> NTQ: Was ist denn das Problem?
<magic_al> Wie ist der Terminal-Befehl um das auszulesen?
<NTQ> Mirrakor: ubuntu meckert immer, dass es die laufwerke nicht mounten kann, obwohl es das es nicht tun soll. ansonsten siehe oben
<Mirrakor> magic_al: mit "sudo lspci" oder "sudo lshw"
<Mirrakor> NTQ: Du meinst beim booten?
<NTQ> nein, ich will, dass bestimmte externe usb-platten nicht automatisch eingehängt werden, sobald ich sie einstecke
<Mirrakor> NTQ: Benutzt du Gnome als Desktop
<Mirrakor> ?
<NTQ> ja
<Mirrakor> Dann würde ich den schwarzen Peter an Gnome abschieben ... Probier es doch mal unter "Wechseldatenträger- und Medieneinstellungen", dort gibt's glaub ich ne Option für das automatische einhängen
<beaver74_> Mirrakor, das will auch nicht in der Konsole
<Mirrakor> beaver74_: Die Konsole will was genau nicht?
<NTQ> das menü kenn ich ja noch gar nicht ^^
<magic_al> Ethernet Controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
<NTQ> das ist aber auch angehakt, dass er wechselmedien beim einlegen öffnen soll. das macht er aber eh nicht.
<Mirrakor> NTQ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Wechseldatentr%C3%A4ger_und_-medien guck mal da, ich selbst benutze kein Gnome, aber da sind so ein Paar einstellungen (unter Speichermedien) die mir verdächtig danach aussehen
<kubine> Title: GNOME Wechseldatenträger und -medien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mirrakor> magic_al: Das ist die Ethernet-Karte würde ich sagen
<magic_al> Es wird keine Wlankarte aufgeführt in der Auflistung
<beaver74__> Mirrakor, auch in der Konsole lässt sich per mount als non-root die Partition nicht einhängen. Es dreht sich dabei aber auch um eine NTFS formatierte Partition, und im Netz ist mehrmals zu finden das Ubuntu das nicht können würde
<NTQ> Mirrakor: das ist nicht ganz das, was ich brauche. dort kann ich nicht einzelne partitionen per uuid vom mounten abhalten
<Mirrakor> beaver74__: Moment, ich dachte es geht darum das die Platte nicht automatisch gemounted werden soll?!
<NTQ> ja, aber nur bestimmte
<beaver74> Mirrakor, das scheint erledigt .. war ja nur ein 'noauto' in der fstab. Nu soll aber ein normaler User die Platte einhängen können, und 'users' oder'user' wirkt wohl nicht bei ntfs(-3g)
<NTQ> es gibt aber auch fehler mit vfat, obwohl da user(s) funktionieren soll. alles irgendwie sehr strange
<Mirrakor> beaver74: Wirkt sich noauto nicht nur auf das booten und mount -a aus?
<Mirrakor> NTQ, beaver74: Statt ntfs mal ntfs-3g in fstab eintragen
<NTQ> wird mittlerweile nicht automatisch ntfs-3d benutzt, wenn man ntfs angibt?
<Mirrakor> NTQ: Ich glaube nicht, aber ich kann's nicht versprechen, da ich cross-distro-user bin :D
<NTQ> "Wenn die Voraussetzungen für die Verwendung von NTFS-3G nicht erfüllt  sind, dann verwendet Ubuntu statt dessen das NTFS-Kernelmodul und hängt  damit die Partitionen ohne Schreibzugriff (ro) ein."
<NTQ> ausm wiki
<NTQ> naja, egal. hab jetzt auch selbst nicht mehr so viel lust dadrauf. ist schon spät. vielleicht morgen wieder
<Mirrakor> Naja, wenn du willst, kann ich kurz ne ntfs-Platte rauskramen und gucken
<Mirrakor> Wenn nicht halt Morgen ;)
<NTQ> ich könnte es gerade auch nicht mehr testen, da ich jetzt eine partition brauche und mit arbeite
<dreamon_> Hat schon mal jemand unter xp virtualbox und darin ubuntu am laufen. Wie bin ich da ein USB usw einß mir fehlen da die symbole zum einbinden.
<ThreeM> usb 2.0 addon installiert?
<dreamon_> dafür muß man diese extensions installieren? aber wie geht das?
<ring0> dreamon_, man lädt sie hier https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads runter und installiert sie in windows. so wie es dir google auch gesagt hätte ;)
<ThreeM> einfach downloaden und doppelklick
<kubine> Title: Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<ThreeM> dann offnet sich virtualbox und installiert das addon
<ThreeM> anschließend kannste übers menü, oder dem icon in der infoleiste usb benutzen und einbinden
<dreamon_> Man installiert sie also nicht im Virtaulbox system sondern im gestartetem OS
<ring0> dreamon_, positiv
<dreamon_> Ok, danke ich teste es aus
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-10
<kando> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit der man die mysql Datenbanken exportieren kann? Ich habe einen Systemschaden und besitze nun die Backups von der Festplatte, aber wie nehme ic mir nun die Datenbank Datei? Habe keinen Zugang mehr zum mysql selber, da ich diesen Dienst nicht starten kann.
<ring0> kando, könnte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL#Datenbankdateien-auf-ein-anderes-System-zurueck-spielen vielleicht dein problem lösen?
<kubine> Title: MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kando> Danke, das habe ich gsucht. ;)
<ring0> gerne
<kando> crontab
<kando> crontab
<kando> sry
<lako> Nabend, gibt es die Datei eines crontab irgendwo zu finden?
<atze> moin 
<Guest82415> Ich bekomme zum verzweifeln keinen sound über meinen tv hin (hdmi)
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe gerade für "openwrt" ein Kernel Modul gefunden ("ledtrig-usbdev") welches ich unter Ubuntu 10.04 brauchen würde. Gibt es das eventuell schon unter Ubuntu und man muss nur ein Paket nachinstallieren? Ich konnte dazu leider nichts finden.
<yogg> Oder muss ich es manuell kompilieren. Den Code dazu hab ich zumindest schon gefunden:
<yogg> https://dev.openwrt.org/browser/trunk/target/linux/generic/files/drivers/leds/ledtrig-usbdev.c#L2
<kubine> Title: /trunk/target/linux/generic/files/drivers/leds/ledtrig-usbdev.c – OpenWrt (at dev.openwrt.org)
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: mauell kompilieren.
<LetoThe2nd> yogg: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html
<kubine> Title: Howto: Build Linux Kernel Module Against Installed Kernel w/o Full Kernel Source Tree (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<yogg> kk. Danke
<CokeJunkie> morgen, welche programme erlauben mir einen kleinen Streaming-Server auf Ubuntu (ohne GUI, konfiguration über SSH oder evtl Weboberfläche muss reichen) aufzusetzen. Dabei reicht ein MP3-Stream
<LetoThe2nd> CokeJunkie: buzzword: mpd
<birdy__> hallo!
<CokeJunkie> LetoThe2nd: bei mpd bekommen dabei alle clients die gleiche musik?
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: mpd streamt nich
<dAnjou> CokeJunkie: nein, mpd ist nicht das, was du von einem stream erwartest
<dAnjou> ich erkläre kurz das konzept
<dAnjou> mpd läuft auf einem server
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration, built-in http streeam.
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: also: mpd streamt.
<dAnjou> und er spielt die musik, die dort liegt, auch über die soundkarte des servers
<dAnjou> die clients für mpd steuern nur die musikauswahl
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: alles wunderbar, halt leider nur halbrichtig.
<LetoThe2nd> CokeJunkie: http://www.vdr-portal.de/board60-linux/board14-betriebssystem/board68-debian-und-derivate/101204-gel%C3%B6st-wie-mp3-stream-per-mpd-erzeugen/
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] wie MP3 Stream per MPD erzeugen? - Debian und Derivate - VDR Portal (at www.vdr-portal.de)
<dAnjou> Since version 0.15 there is a built-in HTTP streaming daemon/server
<LetoThe2nd> geht ohne weiteres.
<dAnjou> ursprünglich war mpd nicht dazu geeignet
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: tja.
<dAnjou> war mein stand nich aktuell
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: wenn man keine... :P
<dAnjou> der spruch trifft auch nur halb zu
<CokeJunkie> vielleicht einfach mal was ich erreichen will: will entweder zuhause in verschiedenen räumen jeweils die gleiche musik haben oder den stream auf der arbeit weiterhören (per VPN). bisher dachte ich an eine Lösung ein eigenes kleines Webradio dafür zu nehmen
<dAnjou> CokeJunkie: nö, mpd scheint dafür gut geeignet, wenn du den stream konfigurierst
<LetoThe2nd> CokeJunkie: wie gesagt, sollte sich mit mpd ohne weiteres erreichen lassen. google sagt dir wie.
<dAnjou> hat mpd denn inzwischen auch ne queue?
<dAnjou> wie rhythmbox oder banshee
<CokeJunkie> im Musikverzeichnis von mpd können auch Symlinks stehen?
<LetoThe2nd> IMHO ja, aber unbelegt durch echtes wissen.
<sap> hm...ich versuch es mal hier: hat jemand einen tipp, wie ich aus einer odt datei, die nach dem entpacken keine content.xml anzeigt, das wieder herauszaubern kann? da ist wohl irgendwas beim speichern schief gegangen...wäre ziemlich ärgerlich
<CokeJunkie> icecast scheint auch einen guten eindruck zu machen
<deem> icecast ist aber imo an einen client gebunden, der was zu dem server sendne muss
<CokeJunkie> habs grad gelesen
<koegs> CokeJunkie: http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp ist noch ne ganz nette lösung
<kubine> Title: Subsonic » Free Music Streamer (at www.subsonic.org)
<LetoThe2nd> kann man owncload nicht auch irgendwie dazu nötigen *denk*
<koegs> laut wiki benutzt owncloud ampache fürs streaming
<LetoThe2nd> was ja wieder mpd wär, oder nicht?
<koegs> keine ahnung, war immer von subsonic angetan, gibt ja auch passende clients für mobiltelefone
<LetoThe2nd> kann zumindest frontend für MPD.
 * LetoThe2nd strikes
<moro> Hallo, ich versuche den Treiber fuer meinen Brother DCP-585CW Drucker zu installieren, das Software Center meint jedoch Falsche Architektur: i386, ich habe die ia32-libs aber installiert.
<deem> moro: was ist das denn für ein treiber, den du installieren willst?
<moro> Hm, hab's anscheinend, man muss den Treiber via kommandozeile starten
<moro> Jetzt muesste der drucker nur noch drucken.. xD
<deem> moro: so als kleiner tipp http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker
<kubine> Title: Drucker › Brother › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moro> Da war ich schon, hat mir aber nicht weitergeholfen. :/
<deem> mir hat das mal sehr gut geholfen, als ich einen brother drucker eingerichtet habe
<moro> HM, der sagt Druckvorgang laeuft und direkt danach Druckvorgang abgeschlossen
<gamer1990> Gibts es bestimmte Vorraussetzungen die man braucht um einen Wiki-Eintrag (ubuntuusers) anzupassen? (Außer Benutzer-Account)
<dAnjou> gamer1990: join #ubuntuusers
<gamer1990> k
<CokeJunkie> mpd ist ja nett, aber er startet den webserver einfach nicht
<CokeJunkie> mpd läuft, lauscht auch auf port 6600 aber nicht auf 8080 wie in der konfig angegeben
<sdx23> CokeJunkie: in die Logs hast du schon gesehen? Wenn nicht machen, sonst Config in einen pastebin.
<CokeJunkie> sdx23: die logdatei ist, trotz verbose-level leer
<fist> hey, kennt jmd den befehl für die übersicht um drucker hinzuzufügen
<CokeJunkie> http://pastebin.com/z0frhLFg
<kubine> Title: music_directory "/srv/mpd/music" playlist_directory "/srv/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> port                            "6600" sieht ja erstmal so aus, als würd mpd genau das machen, was du ihm sagst :>
<CokeJunkie> ja, auf port 6600 lauscht der server ja auch, allerdings verweigert er den start des webservers auf 8080
<dadrc> fist, etwas spezifischer. Welche Übersicht, welche Desktopumgebung?
<CokeJunkie> http://172.16.1.1:8080 macht jedenfalls nichts
<sdx23> CokeJunkie: "macht nichts"?netstat -tulpen # zeigt dir, ob er an 8080 lauscht.
<CokeJunkie> sdx23: auf 8080 lauscht nichts
<dAnjou> fist: moment
<dAnjou> fist: system-config-printer
<sdx23> CokeJunkie: dann sieh nochmal in die Logs. Neben dem von mpd selbst auf daemon.log und ggf syslog(wobei da nix sein sollte). Und prüf ob er Rechte hat, ins Log zu schreiben.
<CokeJunkie> ok, habs gefunden. muss wohl erstmal mit einem client sagen was er an musik abspielen soll, dann erst wird der webserver gestartet
<fist> dAnjou: vielen dank
<CokeJunkie> sdx23: mpd läuft, gibt es eigentlich auch eine möglichkeit playlisten zu erstellen, den player zu starten etc. über die kommandozeile?
<CokeJunkie> dachte ja eigentlich, er würde einfach alles, was in dem ordner der konfig steht in die playlist packen und dann direkt starten
<kraut> moin
<kraut> ich benutze die ubuntu beta 12.04. ich habe das problem, das die tonausgabe bei flash (youtube) via pulseaudio "ruckelt". hat jemand einen tip, wo ich mal nachgucken sollte?
<sdx23> CokeJunkie: mpc ist das simpelste cli-tool.
<sdx23> kraut: der Supportkanal für prerelease ist #ubuntu-de+1, vermutlich solltest du's aber im Englischen versuchen: #ubuntu+1
<CokeJunkie> sdx ist die syntax davon irgendwo dokumentiert?
<sdx23> mitunter in der manpage, afaik aber auch im wiki.
<kraut> sdx23: danke!
<matzexh> hallo, ich würde gerne von meiner internen laptop festplatte mit mehreren partitionen, ein exaktes abbild auf eine andere festplatte kopieren, mit dd dachte ich wäre es am einfachsten, aber hier steht eine Warnung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd#Festplatte-klonen
<kubine> Title: dd › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<matzexh> wie macht man dies am Sinnvollsten?
<sdx23> matzexh: mit dd. Problematisch wird's erst, wenn du die beide (gleichzeitig) betreiben willst.
<CokeJunkie> sdx23: wie öffne ich am einfachsten eine playlist?
<matzexh> sdx23, nein ich will nur für den notfall ein backup haben, wenn die interne platte stirbt oder irgendwas am setup kaputt geht, also ich will im notfall einfach von der backup platte zurück kopieren können oder eben die backup festplatte rein setzen, statt der richtigen
<sdx23> matzexh: dann ist dd genau was du suchst.
<sdx23> CokeJunkie: mit mpc? "mpc load <filename> - loads file as playlist" aus [man mpc]
<matzexh> sdx23, okay, danke. Dann ist diese Warnung im Wiki "Falls man plant, /dev/sdb als neue Festplatte einzusetzen und die alte Festplatte (/dev/sda) zu ersetzen, wird der PC nicht booten!" aber falsch oder?
<sdx23> matzexh: ja, das ist falsch. Die UUIDs stehen "in der Partition", werden als von dd mitgeklont und sind die gleichen wie bei der Originalplatte.
<matzexh> sdx23,  okay, dann korrigiere ich das mal...  noch ne frage, eine 2,5" festplatte sollte man auch in einem 3,5" festplatten gehäuse betreiben können? Also beides Sata, bei IDE sind das ja verschiedene Stecker aber Sata sollte gehen oder?
<lopan> Hey, habe ein Problem mit apache2/php5 es wurde installiert, aber als fehlend ausgegeben.
<lopan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407137/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<CokeJunkie> sdx23: kann der mpd keine https-streams öffnen, die in einer m3u stehen?
<sdx23> CokeJunkie: man kann sie jedenfalls mit "mpc add <streamurl>" abspielen, anderes habe ich noch nciht probiert.
<sdx23> wobei, ich erinnere mich wage, dass es ein Skript gab, was m3us zerlegt und an mpc gefüttert hat.
<CokeJunkie> das geht auch so, "cat /srv/playlist.m3u |mpc play", dachte halt er könnte die m3u an sich öffnen
<matzexh> sdx23, kann ich das auch kopieren, wenn das die os festplatte ist von der ich kopieren will und das teil gerade läuft? oder besser mit live-cd?
<sdx23> matzexh: livecd. Aus dem Betrieb heraus wird's inkonsistent.
<matzexh> sdx23, okay gut
<Blindie> hmmm
<Blindie> ich hab nen problem mit add-apt-repository
<Blindie> bekomme hir hinter dem proxy immer pycurl.error: (7, "couldn't connect to host")
<Blindie> wo stelle ich in pycurl einen proxy ein?
<Blindie> ich finde bei ubuntu keinen eintrag damit im zusammenhang mit apt O_O
<bullgard4> Stehen in dem Verzeichnis /usr/lib/syslinux/ nur Verzeichnisse und Dateien für den Bootloader SYSLINUX?
<geser> hast du schon die übliche Variable dafür probiert? export http_proxy="..."
<Blindie> jap
<Blindie> alles schon eingerichtet
<Blindie> das einzige was nicht geht ist eben adda
<Blindie> ad-apt-repository
<Blindie> +d
<xkcd> cd strongswan
<trekkme> es ist mir ja selbst etwas peinlich, aber ich brauche hilfe meinen xserver neu zu konfigurieren
<trekkme> das login fenster hat die richtige auflösung, sobald ich mich einlogge ändert sie sich
<bullgard4> 	treckme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<trekkme> ich verwende ein lucid mit dem 173'er nvidia treiber und die xorg.conf werde ich auch gern wenn nötig irgendwo pasten...
<dadrc> äh, bullgard4, wat is?
<dadrc> trekkme, das klingt irgendwie nach benutzerspezifischen Einstellungen, wahrscheinlich mit dem nvidia-settings-tool
<dadrc> Stimmt da alles?
<trekkme> habe die xorg.conf mit dem nvidia tool neu geschrieben
<dadrc> trekkme, heißt, wenn du nvidia-settings aufrufst, stimmen die Einstellungen da?
<trekkme> nein, wenn ich dort die richtige auflösung einstelle, gibts nen schwarzen rand rechts, zu sehen sind dort die falschen einstellungen
<dadrc> trekkme, dann pack mal bitte deine xorg.conf in 'nen pastebin
<trekkme> http://pastebin.com/WHRgtZ0A
<kubine> Title: # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings # nvidia-s - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<trekkme> wenn ich unter zeile 62 die richtige auflösung packe gehts nicht, schon probiert
<dadrc> trekkme, /var/log/Xorg.0.log auch mal, bitte.
<trekkme> http://pastebin.com/CwpippEi
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: CwpippEi (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> trekkme, sieht für mich so aus, als würd es da Probleme mit dem zweiten Monitor geben, den du angeschlossen hast.
<dadrc> Welcher von den beiden zeigt die falsche Auflösung?
<trekkme> der syncmaster ist in der jetzigen config komplett aus, wo ich hin will, dass beide 1080 machen und dasgleiche bild also twinview clone, zeigen
<dadrc> trekkme, ich würd mal so vorgehen: xorg.conf löschen, neue erstellen, die nur das laden des richtigen Treibers erzwingt (also nur eine Device-Section) und dann den Rest im Userland probieren
<trekkme> mit userland meinst du das nvidisettings toll?
<dadrc> jo
<trekkme> gut, ist ein guter ansatz, werds versuchen und meld mich dann wieder (hmm, hätte mich über nen anderen computer hier einwählen sollen...)
<trekkme> so, ausprobiert: der loginscreen hat die 1080, wenn eingeloggt bekomme ich 1280x1024 gestreckt. wenn ich die im nvidiasettings auf 1080 änder, hab ich rechts nen großen schwarzen rand, nach logout login hab ich wieder die gestreckten 1280
<dadrc> auch, wenn du den anderen monitor abziehst?
<trekkme> das hab ich noch nicht probiert, mache ich mal...
<trekkme> mit abziehen des zweiten monitors ändert sich das verhalten nicht, habe dasselbe prozedere mit nur device section in der xorg.conf lassen und dann neu konfigurieren gemacht...
<trekkme> folgende datein liegen in /etc/X11 http://pastebin.com/W6J5K41y kann es sein, dass da noch irgendwas altes mitreinspielt, was ich löschen sollte
<kubine> Title: /etc/X11$ ls app-defaults xkb Xresources - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Daemonarch> nabend...
<Daemonarch> kleine frage bitte :
<Daemonarch> ich versuch derzeit ubuntu als zweitsystem auf meinem desktoprechner neben xp zu installieren
<Daemonarch> beim ersten versuch ist die installation bei der sprachpaketinstallation abgeschmiert
<Daemonarch> beim zweiten versuch aus der probierebene heraus hat die installation erfolgreich abgeschlossen, aber beim starten startet er automatisch mit xp, ohne bootmenu
<Daemonarch> jemand vll. einen tip?
<Daemonarch> ubuntu 10.11
<Daemonarch> oder 11.10... auf jeden fall die aktuelle
<Daemonarch> 10.11 natürlich
<pc-world> Daemonarch: also wenndann 11.10 ;)
<pc-world> Daemonarch: hattest du die Option deaktiviert, dass er GRUB installiert?
<bullgard4> Daemonarch: Du könntest  mit einer Live-CD nachsehen, ob Grub installiert worden ist.
<trekkme> dadrc, ich hab das ganze jetzt nocheinmal mit dem anderen monitor versucht, gleiches spiel... woher könnten diese immer wiederkehrenden ein einstellungen denn noch kommen, wenn nicht aus der xorg.conf?
<StefanT> trekkme: wenn die Auflösung beim Login Bildschirm noch passt und erst sich ändert wenn du Dich anmeldest dann ist es ziemlich sicher nicht der X Server der das macht.
<StefanT> oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden? Für die Auflösung zuständig ist normal nur die xorg.conf, aber man kann sie heutzutage auch meistens einfach weglassen.
<trekkme> ja, macht sinn, aber wer könnts dann sein, iweß nicht, was da noch an graphik einstellungen am herumwerkeln sein könnte, RandR xrandr? 
<StefanT> nvidia-settings vielleicht?
<StefanT> die laufen bei mir beim Login
<StefanT> Ja, da kann man die Auflösung einstellen, unter "X Server Display Configuration"
<StefanT> In nvidia-settings
<trekkme> holt sich nvidia-settings seine einstellungen woanders als aus der xorg.conf? wenn ja wo?
<StefanT> ja
<StefanT> hmm .... irgendwo in Deinem Home
<Daemonarch> @bullgard... wo sitzt das grub eigentlich, in einer der 2gb-mini-partitionen?
<trekkme> okay, ich such mal und lösch es weg...
<StefanT> trekkme: ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<StefanT> trekkme: start doch das nvidia-settings und schau nach ob da explizit eine Auflösung eingestellt ist. Bei mir steht bei Resolution "Auto".
<bullgard4> Daemonarch: Das kannst Du selbst herausfinden: '~$ sudo updatedb', Danach '~$ locate grub2'. 
<StefanT> trekkme: bei den normalen Ubuntu/Gnome Einstellungen kann man bei Monitore auch die Auflösung einstellen, habe ich gerade gefunden.
<trekkme> ja, da ist nach dem login immer wieder 1280x1024 eingestellt, wenn ichs veränder, hab ich nen riesen schwarzen rand rechts und nach lout login ists wieder bei 1280
<StefanT> trekkme: und wenn Du Dich mit dem Guest Benutzer anmeldest, ist es dann auch so?
<trekkme> noch nicht versucht
<Daemonarch> das isses ja, ich komm ja nicht ins ubuntu, weil sofort windows startet
<trekkme> ich versuchs mal als gast und lösch die nv settings meines users und meld mich wieder...
<Daemonarch> ach so, im live meinst du?
<StefanT> ok trekkme
<StefanT> Daemonarch: kann es sein dass Du von einer anderen Platte bootest als der wo Du Linux installiert hast?
<StefanT> oder anders gefrag: sind Linux und Windows auf der gleichen Platte installiert?
<Daemonarch> @stefan - nee, ich hab ubuntu mit dem installationsprogramm auf dieselbe platte installieren lassen wie windows, 20gb ubuntu, 60gb windows
<StefanT> hmm, ok.
<Daemonarch> im windows sehe ich die linuxpartition natürlich nicht, weil ext4
<StefanT> klar
<StefanT> hast Du schon versucht mit einer Live CD hochfahren und Grub nochmal installieren?
<Daemonarch> komischerweise seh ich sie auch aus ubuntu testversion von cd nicht... grübel
<StefanT> Wichtig dabei: auf den Master Boot Record installieren.
<Daemonarch> könnte der unterste tip aus folgender seite helfen?
<Daemonarch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Daemonarch> chr
<Daemonarch> nur das der tip für dell-rechner ist
<StefanT> re ... Daemonarch, ich meinte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<StefanT> genau, kubine ;-)
<trekkme> stefant, der gast machts (bis auf eine kleinigkeit, aber dazu vielleicht später), es ist also irgendwas aus meinem userspace, was da quer läuft, die nv settings datei ist es nicht, die hab ich gelöscht und das problem besteht weiter
<Daemonarch> dankööööö
<StefanT> trekkme: dann ists vielleicht die Einstellung in den (Gnome) Einstellungen > Monitor
<StefanT> Systemeinstellungen > Monitor
<trekkme> die heißt bei mir (lucid) noch Bildschirme und verweist mich, wenn ich sie starte auf das nvdia tool (.Es scheint, dass Ihr Grafiktreiber nicht die notwendigen Erweiterungen unterstützt, um dieses Werkzeug zu nutzen. 
<StefanT> hmm, ok, bei lucid kann ich nicht genauer helfen, leider.
<trekkme> nun gut, aber mit dem guest user hast du mir gezeigt, dass es möglich ist und ich in meinem userspace zu suchen habe, das ist doch schonmal was...
<johannes1> hallo, ich möchte snapshots von ordnern auf meinem server an einen anderen schicken. das soll jeden donnerstag um 5 uhr passieren. damit der andere server nicht dauernd läuft soll wakeonlan verwendet werden. gibt es unter ubuntu ein einfach zu verwendendes programm dafür?
<koegs> johannes1: etherwake
<PBeck> hi
<johannes1> koegs das ist für wol zuständig, oder?
<koegs> johannes1: das verschickt das Magic Packet an den Zielrechner
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN
<kubine> Title: Wake on LAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<johannes1> koegs kk ich möchte aber ehrlich gesagt am liebsten so wenig über cron machen wie es nur geht, eine all in one lösung wäre super
<bekks> johannes1: Dann musst du es manuell jeden Donnerstag um 5 Uhr machen.
<dAnjou> johannes1: all in one kriegste nich .. wär auch sinnfrei
<dAnjou> warum sollte man das rad immer neu erfinden, wenn es sachen gibt, die einem aufgaben abnehmen?
<koegs> johannes1: wenn du es richtig machst, musst du eh was selber scripten
<dAnjou> ... außer man will kohle machen, dann klaut man ideen, verpackt sie closed source und verkauft sie als all-in-one
<johannes1> mhm, ich seh halt das problem, dass wenn ich den remote server 15 minuten vorher starten lasse, und der aus irgendeinem grund länger braucht, dass dann cron den befehl fürs backup gibt und der remote is noch nicht da und dann wird nichts gesichert
<koegs> weil all-in-one gibt es nicht, also wecken, checken ob der rechner da ist, backup machen, rechner runterfahren
<johannes1> das ist leider schade
<dAnjou> johannes1: wenn das passiert, hast du n scheiß skript geschrieben
<dAnjou> man pingt den rechner natürlich solange bis man ne antwort kriegt und schickt erst dann das backup los
<dAnjou> wie koegs auch schon sagte
<johannes1> dAnjou was erwartest du denn bitte für ne antwort auf so ne frage? um gesagt zu bekommen, dass ich ein depp bin brauch ich net in nen support channel zu gehen
<dAnjou> johannes1: die leute haben so viele skurile anwendungsfälle für irgendwas, dass es schlicht nicht immer all-in-one geben kann
<dAnjou> johannes1: ach komm, wir sind hier im IRC. sei mal nich so weinerlich. ich helf dir doch trotzdem .. irgendwie
<johannes1> also einfachst möglichkeit soweit: per cron ein bash skript ausführen lassen, das ein magick packet an den server schickt und dann so lange pingt bis es eine antwort bekommt, danach rsnapshot ausführen lassen und danach den server abschalten?
<dAnjou> so ungefähr
<dAnjou> das wird natürlich eklig und frickelig, weil ... nunja, weil shell-scripts das immer werden
<jokrebel> johannes1: Vielleicht wenn  nach 5 Minuten pingen immer noch keine Antwort kommt wieder zurück zu Wake-befehl wär auch noch sinnvoll.
<johannes1> jo
<johannes1> dann fang ich jetzt erst mal mit dem skript an
<dAnjou> und dann kommt noch diese und jene fehlerbehandlung und irgendwann sitzt man dann auf nem 500 zeilen großen scheißhaufen, der sich shellscript nennt :D
<dAnjou> johannes1: kannst du *irgendeine* andere skriptsprache?
<dAnjou> wenn ja, dann nimm die
<johannes1> dAnjou ein bischen matlab, ansonsten nichts
<dAnjou> johannes1: dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß. und teste zwischendurch immer mal wieder. und teste auch, wenn du denkst fertig zu sein.
<dAnjou> testen testen
<dreamon> Kumpel ruft gerade an.. er hat auf 11.04 geupdated.. Bildschirm ist beim STart nur noch schwarz.. auch im Recovery.. wie kommt man in eine Konsole?
<dreamon> Strg+alt+f1 bringt ix
<dadrc> im grub nomodeset probiert?
<dreamon> Er hat das getrommel gehört.. vom Login aber bildschirm ist schwarz
<dadrc> dreamon, daher ja im grub andere grafikmodi erzwingen
<dadrc> modeset, forcevesa, sowas
<dreamon> ah bild ist da
<dreamon> dadrc, Cool.. endlich wieder bild
<dreamon> Muß ich das dauerhaft setzen? Ist eine Intel Grafikkarte
<dadrc> bei 11.04? ja
<dreamon> ja
<dadrc> habs zumindest nie besser hingekriegt
<dreamon> ein update auf 11.10 .. ist es dann weg?
<dadrc> hat aber abgesehen vom hässlichen bootscreen keine auswirkungen
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> Alternativ: 3er-Kernel aus Backports installieren, könnte reichen. Der hat bessere Inteltreiber
<dreamon> dadrc, 
<dreamon> Danke
<dadrc> gerne
<qqq212> wie kann ich unter precise den trinity desktop installieren?
<jokrebel> qqq212: Für precise bist Du hier (noch) falsch. Bitte nach #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 weil hier nur releasede Versionen supportet werden. Danke.
<tioan> ich habe hier ein fotoarchive mit ca 2 tb Daten (raw Files und jpg) welche ich bislang auf einem ubuntu iscsi server lagere auf den ein mac os zugreift mit hfs+, was geschwindigkeitsmässig gut funktioniert aber blöd zu backupen ist da der server selbst die Daten nicht sichern kann, cifs ist Leier zu langsam, wäre nfs eine alternative ohne zufiel Leistungseinbrüche hinnehmen zu müssen?
<bekks> Wieso kann der Server die Daten nicht sichern? Da ist doch was faul an dem Konzept :)
<tioan> weil er nur ein iscsi blockdevice mit hfs+ drauf expoertiert
<tioan> genau das ist ja das problem derzeit
<tioan> was beseitigt werden soll
<bekks> Und wieso kann der dann nicht sichern, wenn er es exportieren kann?
<tioan> linux kann kein hfs+ ordentlich lesen
<bekks> Du hast Ubuntu. Da musst du nichts per hfs+ lesen, wenn du das _selbst_ exportierst.
<bekks> Du bindest unter Windows dein C:\ share ja auch nicht per SMB auf C:\ ein, sondern greifst direkt darauf zu.
<tioan> bekks du kennst iscsi?
<tioan> ich exportiere ein blockdevice
<tioan> welches per iscsi exportiert wird und hfs+ formatiert ist
<bekks> Ah, sag das doch gleich :)
<gotwig> hallöchen
<tioan> habe ich
<tioan> eine Idee war nun halt Wechsel auf nfs was aber bei vielen kleine Dateien wohl auch doof ist
<bekks> Wie klein sind die Dateien denn?
<tioan> oder weiterhin iscsi aber drdb als zwischen layer
<tioan> normale jpeg halt paar mb
<bekks> Und wieviele davon werden am Stück eingelesen?
<tioan> ist frn bekannten, der nutzt leiderdie Finder dateivorschau extrem oft statt lightroom
<bekks> Dann ist das doch kein Problem. Der Finder schreibt doch diese unsäglichen Thumbnaildateien.
<tioan> nop nicht für alles
<tioan> habs mit cifs getestet  gehabt daurrt unendlich
<bekks> Das Ganze geht aber schon über Gigabit?
<tioan> ja klar
<tioan> gbit mit jumbo frames
<bekks> Dann nimm doch NFS und setz die Read/Write Buffer dafür auf ein Vielfaches der Jumbo Frame MTU.
<bekks> Plus asynchronem I/O.
<tioan> klingt nach ner idee
<tioan> sollte flexibler sein als drdb
<bekks> Was keine große Kunst ist :>
<tioan> den so ginge rsync der server untereinader
<bekks> Anschliessend noch ext4 als FS, und fertig ist die Laube.
<tioan> wobei ich mir mit Jumbo frames grad nicht sicher bin ob das noch aktive ist, war es ganz am Anfang mal, sollte ja aber ohne auch gehen
<bekks> ist halt nur interessant für die Buffersizes.
<Aldebaran3308> Guten Abend. Ich habe eine Frage. Ich habe einen alten Laptop zum mediaserver umfunktioniert (Ubuntu 10.04) und habe da "moc" als Musikplayer am laufen. Wie richte ich es ein, dass der Server beim hochfahren moc startet und das erste in der playlist automatisch abspielt?
<tioan> bekks wie spür/messbar ist der unterschied ob mit Jumbo Frame oder ohne den ca
<bekks> Je nach Anwendungsfall - gewaltig.
<bekks> Also 0 bis Gewaltig. :)
<tioan> ^^
<bekks> Wenn Du einen Switch hast, der das nicht kann, ist das sowieso egal. :)
<tioan> ich überleg grad welcher switch da verbaut is, meiner hier kanns nciht
<tioan> aber glaube der bei dem bekannten wo das ganze hin soll kanns
<tioan> ist ext4 schon im 10.4 lts drin?
<bekks> Natürlich.
<tioan> naja ext4 is neuer, 10.4 etwas älter
<bekks> Und es heisst 10.04 :)
<bekks> So neu ist ext4 nun auch wieder nicht.
<bekks> Und Ende April kommt 12.04.
<tioan> bekks jop, aber nehme nun lieber 10.04 und upgrade dann auf 12.04 statt nun die 12.04er beta
<tioan> dürfte stabiler sein
<bekks> Ich meinte damit, dass du mit der Rekonfiguration auch bis Ende April warten kannst :)
<jokrebel> tioan: Ja, klingt vernünftig. Und mach den Upgrade besser auch lieber später als sofort wenns da ist.
<tioan> was würdet ihr bei einem hardware das raid Controller mit 8*750 gb eher nehmen raid5+ spare oder raid 6 ?
<bekks> raid 5 auf 7 Platten mit Hotspare.
<tioan> ok
<apollo13> kommt auf den usecase an
<tioan> apollo13 siehe weiter oben
<tioan> bekks dann uahc direkt 4k blocke statt 64bit lba um über 2 tb zu kommen,oder
<apollo13> tioan: hast du 2 server oder einen?
<bekks> Wenn die Platten 4k Blöcke haben, musst du ggf. nur die Blocksize und die Stridesize anpassen.
<tioan> zwei identische server
<apollo13> also den einen normal und den anderen als backup?
<tioan> sind seagate Barrakuda es 2 750 gb st3750330ns
<tioan> apollo13 genau so ist es gedacht
<alamar> .o(verschwendung - einmal dual primary reich) 
<apollo13> alamar: ?? 
<apollo13> tioan: wenn der speed reicht würde ich bei raid5 bleiben
<tioan> mit raid6 wird's doch eher noch lahmer als schneller
<tioan> zumindest beim schreiben
<apollo13> ja wenn raid5 zu lahm nested raid levels angucken
<bekks> Beim Lesen schneller, beim Scheiben langsamer.
<apollo13> oder dinger wie glusterfs und freunde
<apollo13> drbd ist zumindest bei synchroner replikation tödlich (zumindest wenn writecache aus ist, was er wahrscheinlich ist da du keine BBU hast nehm ich an)
<tioan> doch bbu ist drin
<apollo13> ah faszinierend
<apollo13> dann willst du write cache einschalten
<apollo13> (der ist per default oft aus, nen ordentlicher raid controller cacht dann mal eben 512 mb oder sogar mehr)
<alamar> apollo13: warum ist drbd bei synchroner replikation tödlich?
<tioan> bekks es wird mehr gelesen als geschrieben
<tioan> steh immer noch vor der frage rai5+spare oder raid6 ohne spare
<apollo13> alamar: weil sich das zu tode fsynct
<tioan> also ne bbu und usv ist vorhanden
<bekks> tioan: Ich persönlich halte nichts von RAID6.
<apollo13> da braucht man dann wirklich ordentliche controller
<tioan> ist nen areca arc 1222
<apollo13> wenn dir langweilig ist kannst raid100 fahren :þ
<tioan> der Controller sollte ok sein blöd sind die 8*750 gb statt 4*2tb oder so
<tioan> nur ist das dingen halt von 2009
<bekks> Sind das SATA oder SAS Platten?
<tioan> da waren 760 gb grad aktuell
<tioan> sind sata platten
<bekks> Dann ist das sowieso egal, wenn das keine SAS Platten sind.
<tioan> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=52cfc27bebb43110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD&locale=en-US
<apollo13> tioan: schau nur, dass wenn du platten aus unterschiedlichen serien hast, dass du die aufteilst auf die server
<apollo13> also dass platten einer serie nicht in einem server sind
<apollo13> und halt ne vernünftige ordnerstruktur überlegen, 35k dateien in nem ordner sind kein spaß (über nfs schon gar nicht)
<tioan> apollo13 leider ist genau das ein problem, es gibt nen paar unterfordern pro Jahr und halt ein Riesen archive ordner
<tioan> wo ca. 60 % der Daten drin liegen
<tioan> leider ist der bekannte für den das ist recht stur was seine Ordnung da angeht
<tioan> ich hab ihm schon wie oft lightroom zur Verwaltung vorgeschlagen den dann wäre das ganze problem gelöst
<apollo13> hmm, du kannst natürlich auch schaun obs dateisysteme gibt die sich besser dafür eignen
<tioan> den ihm geht's nur darum diesen blöden Finder thumbmails so schnell es geht zu sehn
<tioan> apollo13 mit iscsi+hfs ist es halt nutzbar aber blöd wegen Backup
<mathiasmn> Hi, wie kann ich das einem Modem zugehörige device file herausfinden?
<Boreeas> Ich habe meinen Server von Lucid zu Maverick geupdated. Während des updates kam es zu Fehlern, und seitdem meldet dkpg dependency-problem mit udev. Ein versuch, udev neuzuinstallieren, führt zu dem folgenden Fehler: http://pastebin.com/CYERVQST
<kubine> Title: Richte libc6 ein (2.13-0ubuntu13.1) ... Generating locales... de_DE.UTF-8... - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Boreeas> Wie kann ich das reparieren?
<Boreeas> Alright, never mind me, I'll just reinstall from scratch, it's easier than doing this for the next 3 dist-upgrades, too
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-11
<peterflocke76> hallo :)
<Bluelion> hi
<Bluelion> guten morgen
<Bluelion> :-D
<Bluelion> wer hat zeit... würde grene mein HTC rooten...;) aber irgend wie geht das nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Bluelion: #ubuntu-de-offtopic, bitte.
<moro> Bluelion: revolutionary? 
<Bluelion> ja
<Bluelion> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> nochmal: #ubuntu-de-offtopic bitte.
<Bluelion> was den
<moro> wir müssen in #ubuntu-odf
<LetoThe2nd> Bluelion: das hier ist ein reiner ubuntu-support channel. alles andere bitte, wie jetzt mehrfach gesagt: im offtopic channel.
<moro> mah
<moro> scheiss keyboard
<Bluelion> hab ja ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> Bluelion: aber nciht auf deinem HTC.
<LetoThe2nd> das war jetzt der letzte, offizielle hinweis. danke.
<Bluelion> ok danke
<fist> hey, ich suche in einem ordner ueber strg+f. laesst sich bei einem treffer zu der datei der ordner anzeigen, oder die datei in dem ordner?
<slartibartfast> ubuntu lucid , was macht Ihr denn so mit dem Firefox, der ja nicht mehr supportet wird?
<deem> slartibartfast: firefox liegt doch in lucid in version 11 vor?
<deem> und sogar im repo security. sprich er bekommt solange updates, bis es gar keine updates mehr für lucid gibt
<slartibartfast> deem,  soory ich dseh das grad auch, da versteh ich die komische Meldung nicht die ich aber viel zu schnell weggeklickt habe, war wohl mein Fehler
<Petrio> moin, Updatewarung für Ubuntu 12.04! Nach dem  Boinc clienten update brechen die Wu´s durch Berechungsfehler ab. Ich weiss nicht ob man auch ein Theard im Forum machen soll. 
<LetoThe2nd> Petrio: danke, aber so ist das halt mit beta-versioenen, deshalb supporten wir das auch ausdrücklich noch nicht. :P weiter bitte in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. danke
<fist> hey, ich suche in einem ordner ueber strg+f. laesst sich bei einem treffer zu der datei der ordner anzeigen, oder die datei in dem ordner? 
<fist> keiner eine idee? das sollte doch möglich sein
<Petrio> die channels gibt es aber nicht, darum habe ich das hier geschrieben.
<LetoThe2nd> Petrio: die channels gibt es definitiv, deswegen hab ich dich darauf hingeweisen. da kannst es auch gerne im forum vermerken, aber ausdrücklich als bezogen auf die beta-version dann markieren.
<deem> fist: mit strg+f zeigt er doch sowieso nur die dateien und ordner an, die direkt dort liegen wo du grade bist
<fist> deem: nicht ganz, er geht auch rekursiv durch die ordner (insbesondere unterordner)
<deem> hm.. bei mir macht er das mit srg+f nicht. welchen dateimanager nutzt du?
<fist> aktuell gehe ich dann mit rechtsklick auf eigenschaften und dort ist dann: "location", diese ist aber viel zu lang, wird also mit "..." abgekürzt
<fist> somit sehe ich meist nur /home/user/..., muss dann das eigenschaftsfenster superbreit ziehen, damit ich den ordner erkenne
<fist> deem: gute frage, wie schaue ich das nach? ich habe vor einiger zeit etwas nachinstalliert, damit es wie gnome2 aussieht
<fist> Linux fisted 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<moro> Moin, ich hab ein Problem mit unity, der schiebt mir manchmal programme einfach nach unten weg, ich komme da nicht mehr dran, die sind z.B. links in der leiste nicht mehr da und ueber alt + tab komme ich auch nicht mehr dran. kennt vielleicht jemand ne loesung?
<mado> Hallo ihr alle :)
<deem> fist: das ist der kernel, aber nicht dein dateimanager.
<deem> fist: den dateimanager findest du heraus, indem du in dem fenster auf "hilfe" und dann auf "über" oder sowas klickst
<deem> moro: mit super+w zeigt er dir alle fenster an. versuchs mal damit
<moro> deem: ah, ok, ich guck mal ob der mir da auch meine verschwundenen fenster anzeigt
<deem> bzw es kann auch sein, dass es super+s war. bin mir da grade nicht sicher
<moro> w ist schon richtig^^
<fist> deem: Nautilus 3.2.1
<moro> Hm, ich habe ein neues Problem: Ich habe mono2.8 und mono2.10 via winetricks installiert und will eine windoof anwendung mit wine starten, wine meint nur: "wine: Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications."
<Fussel> tach
<deem> moro: warum installierst du mono via wine? das gibts doch als paket für linux und das meint dein wine bestimmt auch
<moro> ich mache es nach diesem tutorial: http://tom-geiger.de/?p=163
<kubine> Title: Terraria on Ubuntu Wine (and MacOS) Step by Step Guide - tom-geiger.de (at tom-geiger.de)
<moro> steht da so drinnen :/
<Fussel> ich habe an meinem sound herrumgefrickelt, und zuletzt sogar den realtek-treiber mir angetan. es wirkt nedmal mehr ein --reinstall linux-image
<Fussel> cat /proc/asound/cards sagt mir datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<deem> moro: versuch mal das hier http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24915
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Terraria 1.1.* (at appdb.winehq.org)
<Fussel> ah, ich hab ubuntu 11.10 und eine HD intel audio alc269
<kleinils> hallo, ich bin ein linux-neuling und habe ein unschönes wlan-problem, wurde vom kubuntuchannel, hierher verwiesen
<kleinils> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407157/
<kubine> Title: Sony Vaio nach Restart › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<kleinils> rMein Problem unter http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407162/  Ich bitte um Hilfe
<kubine> Title: Sony Vaio - Kubuntu 11.10 - Wlanproblem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> !geduld > kleinils 
<kubine>  kleinils: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<kleinils> ich dachte nur ich stelle es nochmal rein unter dem Link, damit es für jedne leichter nachvollziehbar ist, wollte nicht spamen oder stressen.
<Sieb> hi
<Sieb> ich habe nen problem mit meinen partitionen....
<Sieb> irgendwie habe ich den mbr zerschossen ... und habe leider das backup nicht zur hand... jetzt stellt sich die frage was ich machen kann
<moro> grub benutzen
<Sieb> ich habe mit testdisk die header der cryptsetup partitionen ausfindig gemacht.... jetzt sind die partitionen leider nur 2mb groß
<Sieb> und ich will sie wieder auf die normale größe bringen....
<Sieb> damit ich sie mounten kann
<Sieb> also entweder partition table ändern oder mittels losetup nen loopdevice nehmen
<Sieb> nur ist mein problem wie baue ich nen loopdevice wenn ich den start und endsector kenne
<deem> Sieb: schonmal ein fsck versucht?
<Sieb> bringt das was bei cryptsetup platten?
<Sieb> das cryptdevice ist halt nur 2mb groß ned das dateisystem -.-
<Sieb> http://www.pastie.org/3767286
<kubine> Title: #3767286 - Pastie (at www.pastie.org)
<Sieb> das wäre mal fdisk -lu
<Sieb> /dev/sda1 müsste also bis 156250111 gehen
<Sieb> /dev/sda5 bis 466305023
<Sieb> und /dev/sda7 bis 1250258624
<deem> versuch doch einfach mal ein fsck
<Sieb> ja nur habe ich die platte grad read only gemounted damit ich nicht noch mehr kaputt machen kann
<Sieb> da wäre der fsck vll nicht von vorteil
<moro> kann mir einer sagen, welche die 32-bit devel libs sind?
<moro> ok, hab's
<pingufan> Hallo, ich versuche seit Stunden, meine CNC-Fräse, die unter Ubuntu läuft, von UTF8 auf ISO-8859-1 umzustellen.  Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie man das macht?
<pingufan> Es muss doch möglich sein, dies mit einfachen Mitteln zu tun?  Unter Suse Linux ist das ein Mausklick in Yast!
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei, dann nimm suse :P
<pingufan> Geht leider net.   Linux-CNC wird leider mit Ubuntu als ISO ausgeliefert.
<pingufan> Und da es ein Realtime Kernel ist, fang ich nicht an, alles selbst zu compilieren.
<LetoThe2nd> pingufan: go for it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<kubine> Title: Locale - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<pingufan> Reicht es, wenn ich die Datei /etc/default/locale auf de_DE@euro ändere?
<marcules> Warum wandelst du deinen Input-Text nicht in UTF-8? (nur so Mal ein Gedanke)
<pingufan> Weil ich noch einige andere Systeme habe, die alle wunderbar mit iso-8859-15 funktionieren.
<pingufan> Und ich will in der Lage sein, einen Script einfach über nfs von einem zentralen Punkt aus auf allen Systemen nutzen zu können, und nicht für Ubuntu eine Extrawurst braten zu müssen.
<Fussel> pingufan, daran wirst du immer mehr scheitern wenn du unbedingt iso nutzen willst, weil es einfach veraltet ist
<Fussel> da lieber alles auf utf umstellen
<pingufan> Ich habe nicht vor, meine CNC-Fräse andauernd zu updaten.
<pingufan> In diesem Fall ist diese eine Maschine der "Aussenseiter" und das wird sie bleiben.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marcules> Ich verstehe dennoch nicht wo das Problem ist alle anderen Maschinen auf ISO zu lassen und kurz vor der Datenübergabe das Zeug onTheFly in UTF-8 zu parsen
<pingufan> Es liegt an den Inhalten der Dateien, nicht am Dateinamen.   Und eine bash flippt aus, wenn sie mit anderem Encoding geschriebene Files ausführt, die z.B. Umlaute enthalten.
<pingufan> koegs: Vielen Dank. Dein Link hat geholfen. 
<BlueMonkey9> Hallo zusammen. :)  Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich Ubuntu (12.04), Nvidia und Wacom.
<deem> BlueMonkey9: dann bitte nach #ubuntu-de+1
<BlueMonkey9> danke :)
<cholericker__> Hallo, wie kann ich bei ".dlc" endungen einstellen, dass es gleich mit dem Jdownloader geöffnet werden soll? Wenn ich Rechtsklick->Eigentschaften->Öffnen mit und dann auch auf "Weitere Anwendungen anzeigen" klicke wird mir der Jdownloader nicht angezeigt.
<deem> cholericker: wie hast du jdownloader denn installiert?
<matzexh> hallo, ich habe meine interne laptop festplatte mittels dd von einer livecd bzw. eigentlich live usb-stick auf eine externe platte kopiert, der vorgang war sehr langsam und hat nur mit run 11 mb kopiert, die platte hängt per usb-3.0 dran, die interne platte ist eine ssd und im normalen betrieb schafft dieses setup um die 60-70mb/s nur eben beim dd über das live system nicht
<matzexh> wieso? kann man das irgendwie beheben? ich würde gerne mit voller geschwindigkeit kopieren können
<LetoThe2nd> matzexh: bs richtig setzen.
<matzexh> LetoThe2nd, bs?
<LetoThe2nd> matzexh: bs, blocksize. google und man liefern ne menge hintergunrdinfos dazu. :)
<matzexh> LetoThe2nd, ah, steht natürlich auch im dd Artikel. Was empfiehlt sich da jetzt am Sinnvollsten? im Artikel steht bs=1M
<matzexh> LetoThe2nd, Das sie Platte von der kopiert werden soll eine SSD ist und der Empfänger eine HDD spielt dabei irgendeine Rolle, wenn man die Größe auswählt?
<LetoThe2nd> matzexh: kannst ja ein bisschen rumprobieren. ich nehm normalerweise 1M
<LetoThe2nd> matzexh: klassisches beispiel mal wieder für ganzen artikel lesen und verstehn, dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern wenns anders tut als man glaubte ;)
<matzexh> LetoThe2nd, alles klar, Danke. Das stimmt wohl o.0
<cholericker> deem ich habe ihn über das Installationscript installiert, welches man auf jdwonloader.org runterladen kann 
<jokrebel> Gibt es eigentlich einen reboot-/shutdown-r Befehl um neu zu starten, aber _ohne_ X?
<dAnjou> jokrebel: is X nich auch nur nen dienst, den du ausm runlevel nehmen kannst?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: nicht direkt, da der reboot ja eben die kiste runterfährt und danach der definierte standardzustand wieder kommen sollte.
<ppq> jokrebel: 'sudo shutdown -h now' zum runterfahren. es gibt auch noch 'sudo init 0', aber ich weiß nicht ob das noch empfehlenswert ist (prozesse zu brutal gekillt oder so). funktionieren tut's jedenfalls.
<ppq> achso, um neuzustarten
<ppq> ah, jetzt versteh ich erst was du meinst
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: was natürlich geht, ist X aus dem start zu nehmen, aber das ist halt eine persistente änderung und nicht ein "nur das nächste mal"
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: geschicktes script und gut is :P
<dAnjou> da muss man dann nur noch ne datei erstellen. dann wird geprüft, ob die da is und schwupps, kein X. datei wird gelöscht, nächstes mal wieder X.
<jokrebel> Bin grad eine "lahme" Kiste remote upzudaten. Und mit X dauert das gefühlte Jahre, bis da wieder was "bedienbares" erreichbar ist.
<deem> jokrebel: sudo stopx?
<jokrebel> Na mal schauen. Danke für die Ideen.
<ppq> jokrebel: hm, du könntest die grub.cfg anpassen (recovery modus als standard oder einfach entsprechende bootoptionen) und hinterher einfach einmal 'sudo update-grub' ausführen, damit die normale wiederhergestellt wird
<jokrebel> ppq: Das erscheint mir ein wenig gefährlich; von wegen: Ast absägen auf dem man sitzt.
<ppq> jokrebel: hm, die bootoption "text" könnte dafür ganz gut sein, die verhindert einfach nur dass ein displaymanager gestartet wird
<ppq> sshd dürfte aber noch starten
<jokrebel> ppq: Bleibt noch die Frage, ob da dann vielleicht das Netzwerk nicht mehr kommt, weil ja ohne X auch kein Networkmanager startet, oder?
<ppq> das netzwerk ist afaik schon früher da als x
<ppq> laut ubuntuusers wiki hat man netzwetrk bei der "text" bootoption
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten
<kubine> Title: Booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> .oO( Wär schon praktisch wenn man einem Rebootbefehl eine Startoption "einfach(er)" mitgeben könnte ) </*wünsch*>
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaub es gab früher zumindest mal was, da konnte man dem reboot mitgeben welchen grub-eintrag man haben will
<dAnjou> jokrebel: für was soll die startoption dann gelten? es gibt doch so viele etappen, die so ein "boot" durchläuft
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Schon klar. Schön wärs grad trotzdem <g>   </OT>
<Flecki> Hallo 
<Flecki> kann mir mal einer helfen 
<Flecki> möchte mit ubuntu 12.04 eine jfs partition mounten 
<Flecki> ght aber nicht " kein Treiber "
<Flecki> geht :-)
<jokrebel> Flecki: Für Precise Pangolin (12.04) bist Du hier (noch) falsch, da hier nur "aktuelle" Ubuntu supportet werden. Bitte fragen zu Alpha- oder Beta-Versionen in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 stellen. DANKE!
<Flecki> Danke 
<Flecki> ich hab aber extra die version genommen da es mit 11.04 auch nicht ging 
<deem> dazwischen liegt aber noch 11.10
<Flecki> die hab ich gerade nicht zur hand :(
<deem> kann man downloaden
<Flecki> zeit wann braucht man ein treiber bei Ubuntu, sorry bin ein windows user :'(
<Flecki> deem ich hab dsl 386 bei schönem wetter 
<Kawada> Hallo an alle.
<deem> Flecki: auch unter ubuntu braucht man für manche sachen treiber. selbst linux kennt nicht alles
<phf> nick phf
<Flecki> das ist immer so ein scheiß mit dem Download 
<Flecki> und wie heist der treiber 
<Kawada> Kann mir jemand sagen ob man die Einträge im Dash Umbenennen oder löschen kann?
<Flecki> vielleicht heißt der ja bei 12.04 genau so bzw gibt es in vielleicht schon  
<deem> Flecki: wie jokrebel schon sagte. für 12.04 bist du hier falsch
<Flecki> ok 
<Kawada> Ich habe mit Wine ein paar Anwendungen Installiert und da sind ein paar Einträge dazu gekommen die ich nicht brauche
<Turbokiwi4300> Gibt es in den Ubuntu-Paketquellen ein gutes Diff-Tool? Eins, mit welchem man gut fixed-length Dateien vergleichen kann und auch einstellen kann, das bestimmte Spalten der Datei (z.B. ein Zeitstempel) für den Vergleich ignoriert werden?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht. Allerdings für kein OS
<LetoThe2nd> kann man aber ohne weiteres scripten. awk, cut und konsorten.
<LetoThe2nd> und dann difftool nach belieben dranhängen.
<LupusE> hi
<Gelerman> Hallo wieso kommt dieser Fehler als root? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407167/
<kubine> Title: Autogen › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Weil du mit Rootrechten in Verzeichnissen rumballerst, die deinem normalen Nutzer gehören?
<Gelerman> Oky versuche es ohne Root
<LetoThe2nd> wer als root kompilieren will gehört sowieso geteert, gefedert und dann mit renate künast oder so zusammen für ne woche eingesperrt.
<spark123> Hi, ich habe gerade ein usb stick mit fat32 formatierung ausgehängt und schaffe es jetzt nicht mehr ihn einzuhänge troz ubuntu wiki kann mir wer bitte hlefe
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du so fragst, dass wer die frage verstehen kann - und sie eventuell sogar noch annähernd deutsch klingt, dann vermutlich.
<Gelerman> bash: ./autogen.sh: Keine Berechtigung /// auch als normal USer...
<Gelerman> Was ist da loss hm?
<spark123> sorry, aber was ist so unverständlich an der frage?
<Gelerman> Ich weis nicht was du meinst
<dadrc> Gelerman, mach mal ein ls -la von dem verzeichnis in 'nen pastebin, bitte.
<spark123> Also , ich habe einen Usb-Stick diesen habe ich gerade Formatiert-> auf Fat32 mit den Programm Gparted . Bei diesen Programm muss man zuerst den Usb-Stick unmounten bevor man ihn formatieren kann. Das habe ich auch getann nur leider weiß ich nicht wie ich ihn jetzt wieder einhängen kann. Ubuntu wiki hab ich mir schon durchgelesen , aber ich schaffe es trozdem nicht
<Gelerman> dadrc: ---> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407172/
<kubine> Title: bash › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Gelerman, und damit ist dann auch klar, wieso dein Nutzer da auch nichts ändern darf. Am besten den ganzen Ordner weghauen, dann mit deinem normalen Nutzer die Dateien neu entpacken und dann ohne Root autogen ausführen
<LetoThe2nd> spark123: schon besser - wenn du jetzt noch sagst, was aus dem wiki du versucht hast und was die fehlermeldungen waren (präzise, nicht "irgendwie was in der art von"), dann kann man auch was dazu sagen.
<dadrc> Als Lesetipp, damit dir sowas nicht noch mal passiert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> spark123: und was passiert mit dumpfen ab- und wieder anstecken=
<Kawada> Kann mir jemand sagen ob man die Einträge im Dash Umbenennen oder löschen kann?
<Kawada> Ich habe mit Wine ein paar Anwendungen Installiert und da sind ein paar Einträge dazu gekommen die ich nicht brauche.
<spark123> An und wieder abstecken , da passiert garnichts ! Ich habe probiert mit mount -fat32 /dev/sdb1 /media/floopy0 da kommt keine fehlermeldung aber der usb stick scheint trozdem nicht auf
<dadrc> Kawada, ja. Sollten in ~/.local/share/applications rumliegen. Kannst die Einträge auch verstecken, guck mal in die Desktopdateien rein, die da rumliegen.
<LetoThe2nd> spark123: dann mach erst mal nochmal ab- anstecken, dann dmesg und zeig die letzten 20 zeilen oder so in einem pastebin, bitte.
<Kawada> OK die eintäge habe ich gefunden, aber wie kann man die Verstecken?
<spark123> http://pastebin.com/43ftFrb9
<kubine> Title: Usb stick mount - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> spark123: schiebst du bitte noch ein sudo fdisk -l im pastebin nach?
<spark123> wenn ich fdisk -l eingebe passiert garnichts
<LetoThe2nd> spark123: ich hab auch nicht gesagt "fdisk -l" _P
<spark123> Sorry , tut mir leid
<spark123> http://pastebin.com/w9YAWdCk
<kubine> Title: Usb stick mount - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> spark123: hmkay. also so auf den allerersten versuch würde ich tippen, dass da beim formatieren was daneben gegangen ist.
<dadrc> Kawada, http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s05.html
<kubine> Title: Recognized desktop entry keys (at standards.freedesktop.org)
<spark123> hm.. und dagegen könnte ich was machen?`
<LetoThe2nd> spark123: du kannst z.b. mal manuell nachformatieren: "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1"
<spark123> da kommt komischerweiße das hier mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdb contains a mounted file system.
<LetoThe2nd> spark123: ah ja? dann schau mal mit mount nach.
<spark123> kann sein ,das dass mein usb-stick ist :/dev/sdb on /media/floppy0 type 32 (rw)
<LetoThe2nd> möglich.
<spark123> und wie öffne ich diesen usb stick jetzt?
<LetoThe2nd> naja wenn mount behauptet dass er gemountet ist, dann ist er es im allgemeinen schon auch. und zwar am genannten ort.
<spark123> wenn ich aber in den ornder /media/floppy0 gehe ist dort garnichts , auch nicht wenn ich strg+h drücke
<LetoThe2nd> naja was soll auch auf nem frisch formatierten stick zu finden sein?
<spark123> aso das ist schon direkt der stick ? Ich dachte in floppy0 ist dann nochmal ein unterordner
<LetoThe2nd> umgangssprachlich: "falsch gedacht"
<spark123> :)
<LetoThe2nd> heisst halt leider auch, dass du trotz mehrfacher beteuerung das wiki schon eher überflogen als gelesen hast :(((
<LetoThe2nd> !mount > spark123, daher vielleicht nochmal
<kubine>  spark123, daher vielleicht nochmal: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<spark123> ok, danke
<Gelerman> gibt es was genau so gut ist wie xrdp ?
<dadrc> Gelerman, wieso nicht xrdp? ist doch in den Pakertquellen
<Gelerman> dadrc: Muss ich es nicht Selber kompilieren ?
<dadrc> Gelerman, also mein 11.10 hat es in den Paketquellen. Und da wir nicht gentoo sind, kannst du einfach den Paketmanager deiner Wahl anwerfen und xrdp installieren
<holgi_> jm
<Guest47463> hallo, ich versuche mit der konsole herauszufinden, ob eine festpltte noch funktioniert. wenn ich fdisk -l eingebe sagt er nur cannot open /dev/sda
<Guest47463> was für befehle gibt es, um herauszufinden, ob da noch was lebt und eventuell sogar die daten zu retten?
<deem> Guest47463: smart, testdisk
<rumpe1> Guest47463, dmesg
<Guest47463> ich versuchs gerade mit damnsmalllinux, weil ich hier ne schlechte inet verbindung hab und nur das runterladen konnte
<jokrebel> Guest47463: Eine Interne? Oder per USB angeschlossene? Aus einer Live-Umgebung heraus? Welches Ubuntu?
<Guest47463> aber dmesg ist schon mal nicht schlecht. was mache ich damit?
<Guest47463> live-umgebung damnsmalllinux und eine interne sata-festplatte
<rumpe1> Guest47463, gucken, warum /dev/sda nicht geöffent werden kann
<Guest47463> wie?
<jokrebel> Guest47463: Du weist, dass hier ubuntu-support ist?
<LetoThe2nd> und wiederkommen mit ubuntu, oder in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weitermachen. DSL ist ja nicht einmal annähernd vergleichbar.
<Guest47463> hm,.... ich kratz mich auch an der nase und sag sorry,... aber beim damnsmalllinux channel sagten sie mir nur, ich soll mit nem hammer draufschalgen und wenns knackt weiss ich, dass sie kaputt ist...
<rumpe1> hehe
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei.
<Guest47463> ich zieh auch mein schönstes kleid an. 
<Guest47463> was soll ich eingeben, in der konsole von dsl?
<u-boot> rm -rf * :D
<deem> Guest47463: du sollst in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen
<LetoThe2nd> Guest47463: was auch immer den leuten in #ubuntu-de-offtopic gefällt, aber hier ist bitte schluss.
<Guest47463> eieiei, da gibt aber jm gern befehle!
<Guest47463> sir yes sir!
<Guest47463> und jtzt reden wir wieder über nix?
<deem> Guest47463: nein. hier reden wir über nichts, deshalb gibt es ja den offtopic
<apollo13> u-boot: es sind hier schon leute wegen weniger geflogen
<matt222> Hi. Ich habe File-roller und rar (non-free). kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich die komprimierungsqualität einstellen kann? Ich will 10gb an Daten schnell mit einem Passwort verschlüsseln, aber ohne komprimieren, weil das hier ewig dauert.
<matt222> OH, ich lese grad: : Im gconf-editor den Schlüssel /apps/file-roller/general/compression_level bearbeiten.
<apollo13>   m<0..5>       Set compression level (0-store...3-default...5-maximal)
<apollo13> beim rar command, hau file-roller weg
<matt222> Unter Lubuntu gibt es scheinbar kein gconf
<drmage> guten abend
<apollo13> matt222: braucht man auch nicht, du willst rar auf der kommandozeile verwenden
<drmage> ich hab ein problem mit meinem 11.10 ubuntu. bei manchen programmen fehlt mir die Fenstersteuerung, also die buttons minimieren, schließen sind weg, ausserdem kann ich die fenster weder verschieben,noch die größe ändern. das ganze tritt allerdings nicht immer auf
<matt222> apollo13, ich bin nich so der hardcore user und würde gerne eine gui verwende
<matt222> ich guck gerade wo die file roller dateien versteckt sind, kann sie aber nirgends finden
<drmage> vielleicht sollte ich dazu sagen, dass ich absolut neu in sachen linux bin
<smeexs> meinst du wenn das fesnter maximiert ist ? das X siehst du nur vom aktiven fenster 
<drmage> nene das ist mir schon klar
<drmage> wenn das fenster nicht maximiert ist
<drmage> bzw die buttons sind beim maximieren auch weg
<drmage> wenn es nicht maximiert ist fehlt die komplette leiste oben
<smeexs> mach nen screenshot wenn das wieder passiert 
<smeexs> mit der taste DRUCKEN
<drmage> ja mom, ich lad das grad irgendwo hoch
<drmage> http://www.hostpix.de/out.php?i=190078_Bildschirmfotoam20120411201516.png
<drmage> hier ist es beim terminal
<drmage> auch wenn ich das aktiv habe (hatte ich im screen) kann ich weder größeändern noch schließen (ausser übers dash)
<smeexs> jo das schaut net normal aus 
<matt222> was ist denn ne gute software um die festplatte nach bestimmten ordner oder dateien zu durchsuchen? hab hier lubuntu am start
<drmage> ich mein, in nen paar tagen mach ich den rechner eh nochmal komplett platt, aber es ist trotzdem äusserst doof zum handhaben so lange
<smeexs> matt die suche im dateibrowser reicht dir nicht ?
<matt222> smeexs, wo ist denn beim PCMan FM die Suche?
<smeexs> sorry ich dachte du meinst ubuntu , das l hab ich überlesen
<drmage> hmmm hat jemand ne idee woran mein problem liegen könnte?
<apollo13> matt222: find
<blacktoo> Nabend.
<Guest34341> hallo jemand da?
<jokrebel> !frag > Guest34341:
<kubine>  Guest34341:: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Guest34341> haha ok. Ich ändere als superuser meine resolv.conf Datei. Ich trage einen neuen DNS Server ein. Wenn ich meinen Rechner neustarte ist die änderung weg. Was muss ich tun um die Änderung dauerhaft zu machen?
<sdx23> Guest34341: wie da auch als Kommentar drinsteht: Man ändert die Datei nicht, weil die von Diensten neu geschrieben wird. Was zu tun ist, hängt davon ab, mit was du eine Netzwerkeinstellungen verwaltest.
<jokrebel> Guest34341: Du nutzt den (standardmäßig laufenden) Networkmanager? 
<Guest34341> jap
<jokrebel> Guest34341: Dan trags dort ein 
<Guest34341> danke 
<jokrebel> !changinghost > TodesToaster:
<kubine>  TodesToaster:: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<mrkramps> hier, wie war das nochmal mit der EFI partition bei der ubuntu installation? fat32-partition mit >=200MiB als sda1 einrichten und gut ist?
<ppq> mrkramps: also zumindest bei meinem E-350 netbook war das mit ubuntu 11.10 gar nicht mehr nötig
<mrkramps> ppq: hast du / und /home auf getrennte partitionen gelegt oder einfach die automatische installation gewählt?
<ppq> mrkramps: ich hab per netboot mini-image installiert. eine partition für alles
<ppq> kannst auch selbst partitionieren
<mrkramps> damn, dabei übernimmt der installer das erstellen der efi-partition, wenn ich mich recht entsinne…
<ppq> also ich hab hier keine efi partition
<ppq> nur / und swap
<ppq> laut fdisk
<ppq> grub2 hat sich einfach in den MBR installiert
<ppq> uefi kommt damit klar, in der theorie
<LupusE> hi :)
<mrkramps> ppq: das mit der theorie macht mir gerade sorgen :D
<mrkramps> wie verhält sich das bei einer paketliste zur wiederherstellung, wenn pakete aufgeführt werden, die nicht in den paketquellen vorhanden sind? werden diese übersprungen oder bricht apt die installation ab?
<DeWitt> hi, hab das problem: gerade ubuntu installiert, aber irgendwie hat er das statt auf die leere, auf die hauptpartition installiert, kann ich die daten irgendwie recovern?
<agaNox> DeWitt, Nein!
<DeWitt> -.-
<agaNox> DeWitt, evtl. den teil der nicht überschrieben ist
<DeWitt> und wie kann ich eine ext4 Partition recovern? denke nicht das viel überschrieben ist
<agaNox> schmeiß ne Live-CD ein und schau was du retten kannst
<DeWitt> kann ubuntu das, bzw wie heißt dann das programm dafür?
<agaNox> DeWitt, es gibt viele. Schau dir mal das an http://blog.diegelernten.de/2011/05/10/linux-tipp-geloschte-dateien-wiederherstellen/
<kubine> Title: Linux Tipp: gelöschte Dateien wiederherstellen » diegelernten blog (at blog.diegelernten.de)
<DeWitt> Aber das funktioniert doch auf der Seite nur wenn man das shcon in ext4 hat, aber ich hatte ja eine nfts partition
<agaNox> DeWitt, oder schau mal hier. Hatte vor paar tagen das selbe Problem
<agaNox> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk:_undelete_file_for_FAT
<kubine> Title: TestDisk: undelete file for FAT - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<agaNox> kubine, ^^
<bekks> DeWitt: Du ein NTFS mit ext4 überschrieben?
<agaNox> DeWitt, na dann Game over.
<DeWitt> Ja, hab halt Ubuntu installiert, und irgendwie die Falsche Partition zum installieren ausgewählt. Dann hat er darauf halt Ubuntu installiert. Ist halt schade um die 1,5TB DAten
<agaNox> DeWitt, hast die Installation automatisch laufen lassen. Also nicht selbst Partitioniert?
<DeWitt> selbst partitioniert, weil der bei der normalen garnicht gesagt hat wo er es hininstalliert
<agaNox> und Ubuntu 1,5 TB gegeben
<DeWitt> und eigentlich ne 200GB partition ausgewählt, aber iwie hats nicht geklappt, dann nochmal ausgewählt, und installieren geklickt und dann gings
<DeWitt> nur halt falsche partition
<bekks> Da hilft jetzt nur noch http://www.kroll.com/ :)
<kubine> Title: Kroll: When you need to know (at www.kroll.com)
<agaNox> also auf den 200GB findest du noch deine Daten. Der Rest ist weg.
<DeWitt> 3 Festplatten: 1. 60GB SSD mit Win7; 2. 1,5TB mit Daten; 3. 700GB Daten und ca 200 GB sollte für Linux sein.
<agaNox> bekks, ich bekomme beim kopieren über smb vom Mac zu ubuntu folgende Fehlermeldung: Die angeforderte Funktion ist nicht implementiert. Ne Idee?
<bekks> Hab ich noch nie gehört, sorry.
<agaNox> DeWitt, und du hast das Sys auf die zweite installiert
<DeWitt> ja
<agaNox> starte nochmal von der Live-CD und schau was noch zu retten ist. versuch mal die tool die ich dir gegeben habe. 
<DeWitt> das TestDisk zeugs mag das nicht, hab ich gerade unter windows probiert
<bekks> Das ist ja auch kein Windowstool.
<agaNox> bekks, die haben auch ne win version
<sash_> Trotzdem.
<DeWitt> Er sagt mit das es ein invalid data type ist
<sash_> Idealfall: Image machen, photorec auf Image loslassen. Mehr kommt von meiner Seite nicht. Außer: Leider selbst schuld.
<agaNox> aso ja. ext4 kann der nicht
<DeWitt> :D ich weiß, backups machen etc sollte man schon regelmäßig
<sash_> Nur hat man zuhause selten die Infrastruktur, um mal eben ein 1.5TB-Image zu schreiben.
<DeWitt> aye
<DeWitt> keine chance
<sash_> Dann eben direkt photorec drauf los und Daumen drücken. Und viel Platz frei haben, um die gefundenen Daten von photorec wegzuschreiben.
<DeWitt> interessanter weise findet das tool die dateien auf der FP, kann sie aber nicht wiederherstellen
<sash_> DeWitt: http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/anleitung-photorec-findet-geloeschte-daten-auf-festplatte-usb-stick-sd-karte/
<bekks> Weil die Informationen über den Speicherort nicht am Speicherort der Dateien stehen.
<kubine> Title: Anleitung: PhotoRec: Findet gelöschte Daten auf Festplatte, USB-Stick & SD-Karte (at stadt-bremerhaven.de)
<sash_> So, und damit gute Nacht. Und viel Erfolg. Und HowTo (Oder Weitere) lesen, z.B. ab hier http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_DE
<kubine> Title: PhotoRec DE - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<DeWitt> Danke, gute Nacht sash_ 
<dariebi_> Hey Leute, kurze frage, mit welcher software eignet sich gut für c programmierung? editor und compiler, oder all in one :-)
<TheInfinity> am anfang editor + compiler um zu verstehen was da abgeht, später n IDE
<TheInfinity> manche schwören auch später noch auf n besseren editor, aber das findet man irgendwann raus welchen weg man gehen will
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<OlMightyGreek> habe folgendes problem: wenn ich mich per VPN in ein entferntes netz verbinde (nur wegen zugriff auf daten, nicht zum surfen), wird "mein internet" immer langsamer bis irgendwann nichts mehr geht. nachdem ich VPN deaktiviere und wieder aktiviere gehts kurze zeit wieder. hat jemand eine iderr?
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-12
<vevais> Hallo
<vevais> Ich habe OpenJDK deinstalliert und sun-java6-JDK installiert
<vevais> Ein "java -version" gibt aber immer noch folgendes aus:
<vevais> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11pre) (6b23~pre11-0ubuntu1.11.10.2)
<vevais> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
<vevais> Was mache ich falsch?
<Guest34088> hi wenn wer zeit hätte kontne er sich an meinem routing problem die zähne ausbeisen
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest34088: lieferst halt mal eine Problembeschreibung...
<Guest34088> ich ahbe 2 subnetzte .108.x und .110.x beide sind durch ein virtuelles interface auf einem rechner eingebunden
<Guest34088> sobald ich beide interface starte ahbe ichd as problem, das eine xterne kommunikations ins inet nicht mehr funktioniert
<Guest34088> routingtabelle kommt moment
<Guest34088> 192.168.108.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<Guest34088> 192.168.110.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<Guest34088> 0.0.0.0         192.168.110.1   0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<Guest34088> 0.0.0.0         192.168.108.1   0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth1
<LetoThe2nd> Guest34088: sowas bitte in zukunft in ein pastebin. kann eh keiner lesen hier.
<koegs> !nopaste Guest34088 
<Guest34088> sry 
<koegs> !nopaste > Guest34088 
<kubine>  Guest34088: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Guest34088> grade gesehen
<Guest34088> komtm nciht nochmal vor
<Guest34088> als erklärung 108.x ist dmz subnetz, .110 ist intranet
<koegs> da fehlt definitiv mal ne default-router
<koegs> -r
<koegs> wie hast du die interfaces konfiguriert? über interfaces oder den network-manager?`
<Guest34088> interfaces
<koegs> dann pack mal die interfaces datei in ein pastebin
<Guest34088> ubuntuserver
<Guest34088> mom
<Guest34088> [paste:407187:interface]
<Guest34088> die letzten 2 zeilen mit routingangaben habe ich zum testen eingesetzt
<deem> Guest34088: das ist kein link
<Guest34088> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407187/
<kubine> Title: interface › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest34088> okay ?
<deem> Guest34088: warum setzt du denn nur für eth1 ein gateway, aber nicht für eth0:1? es sieht auch so aus, als würde deine route zufällig entscheiden über welches gateway es geht, weil da 2mal 0.0.0.0 steht
<deem> aber ich bin auch kein routing experte :D
<Guest34088> eth0:1 ist nciht das problem, man muss dafür auch keine setzten da es die route von eth0 nimmt die er per dhcp bekommt
<Guest34088> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407192/
<kubine> Title: routing › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest34088> aktuele routingtabelle
<Guest34088> problme ist das trotz ensprechenden regeln ich nicht vom meinem intranet netz .110.x aufs 108.6 zugreifen kann
<Guest34088> bzw anpingen
<Guest34088> firewallregeln im router sind richtig gesetzt
<Guest34088> z.b. geht 108.4 anzupingen
<deem> Guest34088: du gehst ins 110.x netzt über das 108.x gatway, das hast du gesehen?
<koegs> wenn wenn du 192.168.108.4 anpingen kannst, aber nicht 192.168.108.6, dann ist das kein lokales Problem
<koegs> mal abgesehen davon, dass gar kein Routing benutzt wird, wenn du ein Interface in 192.168.108.0 stehen hast
<Guest34088> mhh laut regeln darf .110 ins gesammte 108 netz rein 
 * deem kommt nicht mehr mit und hält sich raus
<Guest34088> routing für fortgeschrittene ^^
<Guest34088> ich häng daran auch schon 1 tag 
<koegs> Guest34088: aber in der Interfaces Datei... erst "gateway setzen" uind dann per "route del" löschen ist total "sinnlos" :)
<Guest34088> ^^ war ja nur n test ^^
<Guest34088> der intergrund der aktion sit, das ein vserver mit der 108.6 laufen soll
<Guest34088> auf diesem eth0 / eth0:1 server
<koegs> kannst du bitte mal kurz ein "lsb_release -a" in ein nopaste packen? danke
<Guest34088> kk
<Guest34088> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407197/
<kubine> Title: realese › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest34088> hätte ichd ria uch so sagen können
<Guest34088> dir auch
<koegs> ok, aber wie gesagt, wenn du einen Rechner aus dem 108er Netz erreichen kannst, ist das eigentlich kein Thema
<Guest34088> mhhh
<Guest34088> ich rafs wie gesagt nicht warums ich ent aus dem 110.x netz auf den 108.6 zugreiffen kann bzw 110.26 nicht mehr zu einem 108.4 kommt
<koegs> eine komische sprache du sprichst
<Guest34088> i wohl wissen ^^
<Guest34088> fachinformatiker lv 30 ^^
<Guest34088> naja trotzdem danke +koegs
<koegs> man kann auch als Fachinformatiker vernünftige Sätze schreiben...
<Guest34088> PS: >koegs> ich moechte grad meinem chef den halz umdrehen der ahtte meine regel rausgeschmissen....jetzt komem ich vom .110 netz auch auf den 108.6
<koegs> Guest34088: danke für die Rückmeldung
<deem> chefs sollte man tunlichst nichts umdrehen und schon gar nicht den halz, vorallem weil hier alles mitgeloggt wird =)
<Wolfsherz> hals...
<Guest34088> das wird es nicht... da ich alle server administriere bis auf diese schrecklichen mac-server ^^ 
<LetoThe2nd> Guest34088: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/12/%23ubuntu-de.html
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/12/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> und damit lassen wir das thema bitte auch gut sein. danke.
<pc-world> "Ihre Ubuntu-Version wird nicht länger unterstützt" - wär ich doch bloß auf 10.04 geblieben... downgraden kann man vergessen, richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> pc-world: jep.
<CokeJunkie> Auf 12.04, auch wenn final beta, kann man bedenkenlos wechseln?
<LetoThe2nd> CokeJunkie: nein.
<CokeJunkie> weil?
<LetoThe2nd> weil beta, weil nicht stable.
<CokeJunkie> das sagt ja schon das beta aus, ging eher darum das ein upgrade auf stable dann keine gravierenden probleme macht
<LetoThe2nd> man kann sich das natürlich mit "ist doch schon die final beta" und so schönreden, aber fakt ist - es ist nicht stable. und das merkt man.
<pc-world> LetoThe2nd: dann wird auch die final nicht stable sein?
<LetoThe2nd> CokeJunkie: da kommt kein "upgrade" auf stable mehr, die wird durch laufende updates in die stable überführt sozusagen.
<LetoThe2nd> pc-world: vor ende mai würd ich keinesfalls mit einem weitestgehend stabilen system rechnen. egal was vorne für ein name dranpappt.
<SieB> hi
<SieB> ich habe da grad nen problem mit cryptsetup
<SieB> gibt mir die ganze zeit aus das es keinen key mit dem passwort gibt obwohl das pw richtig ist -.-
<SieB> header sollte auch richtig sein
<SieB> http://pastie.org/3773281
<kubine> Title: #3773281 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<LetoThe2nd> SieB: bitte lsb_release -a und uname -a in ein pastebin. danke.
<CokeJunkie> mir ging es dabei auch eher um Ubuntu Server. 
<SieB> irgendjemand ne idee
<LetoThe2nd> CokeJunkie: gilt das gesagte alles auch.
<CokeJunkie> Beta != Stable, ist schon klar
<LetoThe2nd> CokeJunkie: gut, dann können wir das ja auch gut sein lassen.
<SieB> hier nochmal das pastebin http://pastie.org/3773340
<kubine> Title: #3773340 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<LetoThe2nd> SieB: sehr schön. das ist ein fall für den mint-support. danke.
<SieB> war nur ne livedisk die ich grad liegen hatte
<SieB> das ganze ist unter ubuntu erstellt
<SieB> -.-
<LetoThe2nd> SieB: hab bitte verständnis dafür, dass wir das thema schon 1000 mal hatten und ich keine weitere diskussion darum akzeptieren werde. komm wieder, wenns ein ubuntu ist. danke.
<SieB> k
<SieB> gut dann werde ich mal mein ubuntu suchen und wiederkommen
<LetoThe2nd> sehr schön, danke sehr.
<SieB> bis später
<SieB> wird beta akzeptiert oder soll ich 11.10 nehmen?
<LetoThe2nd> bitte stable.
<SieB> k
<SieB> soo wieder da
<CokeJunkie> Hab ein kleines Problem bei OpenVPN. Ich bekommen dabei keine Route in mein Netz. In der OpenVPN Server Konfig ist zwar "push "route 10.1.1.0 255.255.255.0 gw 171.16.1.1"" gesetzt aber beim client kommt nichts davon an
<CokeJunkie> hier auch noch die routingtabellen von server, client und router
<CokeJunkie> http://pastebin.com/v9EZ5RvZ
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: v9EZ5RvZ (at pastebin.com)
<SieB> LetoThe2nd, was wolltest du nochmal genau im pastebin haben? uname -a und?
<CokeJunkie> SieB: lsb_release -a
<LetoThe2nd> SieB: lsb_release -a wäre genehm ;) und lustiger benutzername den du da hast ;)
<SieB> ahh kay
<SieB> http://pastebin.com/2Lww7zwb
<kubine> Title: # lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Descrip - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<SieB> stellt sich die frage ob ich da noch was retten kann -.-
<tic66> Hallo, ich habe in einem Verzeichnis unterschiedliche Unterverzeichnisse welche selbst je das Unterverzeichnis /images enthalten, also /bla/1/images oder /bla/2/images oder /bla/3/images etc. Wie kann ich auf einfache Weise alle Inhalte von jeden images Verzeichnis eine Ebene höher verschieben? Also ins 1, 2 und 3
<deem> jetzt könnte man natürlich pingelig sein und sagen, dass 10.10 keinen support mehr hat :D
<SieB> hatte schon mit hexdump nach luks header gesucht
<SieB> ja ich weiß
<SieB> aber das jetzt ne alte system platte die andere funzt ja grad ned -.-
<fist> hey, weiss jmd wie die vorgehensweise ist, um die zeile zu generieren? // $Id: filename.module,v 1.24.4.34 201
<fist> die oben in dateien stehen
<SieB> wollte ned gleich update machen...
<LetoThe2nd> SieB: hm, erzähl doch einfach mal die ganze geschichte mit den wichtigen schritten die zum problem geführt haben. vielleicht kann wer was daraus ableiten.
<SieB> partition table war defekt
<SieB> dann habe ich die header vom luks gesucht 
<deem> tic66: "find /pfad/zu/bla -type d -name images -exec cp ../{}/*" so ungefähr
<SieB> und nun hänge ich bei der 2. partition.... 
<SieB> die erste habe ich schon gesichert und auch geöffnet
<LetoThe2nd> SieB: partition table war defekt weil?
<SieB> tja wenn ich das wüsste
<SieB> hatte eig nur nen reformat von der 3. partiton gemacht mit gparted.... von ntfs zu ext4 dabei ist iwas schiefgelaufen
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<SieB> ja das ganz komisch....
<SieB> ich muss iwo noch nen fehler gemacht haben denke ich...
<tic66> deem danke ich probiers, sollte das cp nicht mv fürs verschieben heisen?
<SieB> aber da der header ja da ist dachte ich da könnte man vll noch was machen
<LetoThe2nd> das würde ich jetzt auch vermuten, so vor allem im zusammenhang mit gparted.
<LetoThe2nd> SieB: hast du nur umformatiert oder nicht vielleicht partition gelöscht und neu angelegt?
<SieB> eig nur umformatiert
<SieB> aber die partition ging dann auch ned zu mounten und nach reboot war dann alles im eimer -.-
<deem> tic66: erm ja. ich sagte ja, so ungefähr :D
<SieB> backup vom mbr hatte ich natürlich auch nicht....
<deem> tieachso und an s ende der zeile muss noch ein \;
<deem> tic66: *
<LetoThe2nd> SieB: hmhm. ich bin nicht direkt ein crypto-spezialist, aber ich vermute dass das auch nciht die echte ursache ist.
<SieB> das wichtigste war ja ehh im ersten crypt das 2 ist nichts was ich ned wiederbekommen kann aber trotzdem will ich es versuchen
<SieB> ich könnte mir vorstellen das es mit dem hash iwie zusammenhängt
<SieB> das im header vll iwas defekt ist
<tic66> deem, ich bekomme ein "Fehlendes Argument für -exec"
<LetoThe2nd> SieB: ich persönlich vermute eher, dass der header nciht mehr zur vorliegenden partition passt. ist aber ausdrücklich geraten.
<SieB> aso naja start und endpunkt habe ich ja mittels losetup manuell gesetzt
<SieB> also den header startpunkt...
<SieB> er sollte ansonsten ja aber trotzdem den key erstmal entschlüsseln oder ned?
<LetoThe2nd> SieB: no idea, ehrlich gesagt.
<SieB> schade
<LetoThe2nd> SieB: ich würde jetzt erstmal konservieren was möglich ist, also bevor noch mehr kaputtgeht ein dump der ganzen platte. dann kann man immer noch weiter nachdenken.
<CokeJunkie> jemand eine idee was bei meinem routing nicht stimmt?
<SieB> joa
<SieB> soooo wichtig sind die sachen dadrauf jetzt auch ned :D
<SieB> seh das nur auch nen bisl als herrausforderung ^^
<LetoThe2nd> jo. wie gesagt, ich vermute dass der header schon ok ist, aber dass die partition von der dimensionierung oder so nicht dazu passt. mehr details kann ich mangels kryptowissen nicht anbieten. 
<SieB> trotzdem danke
<SieB> :)
<Markus_DES> Hallo liebe leute, ich kann mein ubuntu nach einem Updatet nicht neu starten es kommt immer das ---> http://h11.abload.de/img/1cljjq.png  //// per ssh und RDP komme ich auf das System. Wer kann da tips geben THX
<deem> tic66: wie ich eben schon sagte, am ende der zeile muss noch ein "\;" hin
<fornext_> Wie kann ich die Mausemulation eines Grafiktabletts unterbinden, so dass es nur als Eingabedevice für bestimmte Anwendungen benutzt wird?
<fornext_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafiktabletts hilft leider nicht wirklich.
<kubine> Title: Grafiktabletts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Markus_DES, kannst du auf dem System auf ein Terminal wechseln? Ctrl Alt F1, zB
<dadrc> Ansonsten mal per SSH drauf und die üblichen Logs (dmesg, xorg, ...) in 'nen Pastebin
<leszek> hi
<Markus_DES> Hallo dadrc dmesg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407202/   xorg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407207/ per Ctrl Alt F1 komme ich ins Terminal
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Markus_DES, wasn das für ein Ubuntu?
<Markus_DES> dadrc; xUbuntu
<dadrc> Version?
<Markus_DES> 11.10
<dadrc> Log dich mal auf dem Terminal ein und versuch, LightDM zu starten
<dadrc> sudo service lightdm start
<Markus_DES> oky
<deem> dadrc: reicht dafür nicht schon ein startx?
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an, wo der Fehler liegt
<Markus_DES> dadrc: kommt wieder der gleiche fehler
<dadrc> Markus_DES, hat das System eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Markus_DES> Ja http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407212/
<kubine> Title: xorg11 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> hmmm.
<Markus_DES> jo geht mir auch so...
<dadrc> Also, mal die Grundlagen: Dein X startet nicht.
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich aufgrund von "Keyboard initialization failed. This could be a missing or incorrect setup of xkeyboard-config."
<dadrc> Kann es sein, dass dein / voll ist?
<Markus_DES> dadrc: ja 
<Markus_DES> aber solte noch 1GB frei haben
<dadrc> Markus_DES, sollte?
<dadrc> df -h
<Markus_DES> dadrc: oky habe diversen Daten müll gelöscht jetzt geht es lag 
<Markus_DES> daran lol
<Markus_DES> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407217/
<kubine> Title: HDD › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Markus_DES, geht jetzt wieder? 
<Markus_DES> ja x startet wieder
<dadrc> Na dann
<dadrc> Räum mal deine Platte auf :)
<Markus_DES> kill -9 porns.avi
<Markus_DES> :) thx
<Guest52861> hey leute. Ich besitze ein Notebook mit NvidiaOptimus und möchte die Nvidia Karte deaktivieren. Das funktioniert manuell mit https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch ohne Probleme. Ich hätte das ganze jedoch gern automatisiert, sprich das Kernelmodul soll bei Systemstart geladen werden und dem Modul entsprechende Anweisung gegeben werden das es die Karte deaktivieren soll.  Da ich mein System nich zerschießen möcht
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch · GitHub (at github.com)
<tic66> deem: meinst du mit dem "\;" sowas?  find /pfad/zu/bla -type d -name images -exec cp ../{}/*\;  Hier bekomme ich die selbe Meldung.
<dadrc> !512 > Guest52861 
<kubine>  Guest52861: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<dadrc> Ansonsten, mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Nvidia_Optimus angeguckt?
<kubine> Title: Nvidia Optimus › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wenn du das mit dem Kernelmodul schon laufen  hast und nur die Parameter willst
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Module-automatisch-laden
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest52861> dadrc: gibts nen bestimmten ort wo das modul liegen muss/sollte ?
<Guest52861> und das was es da als paket gibt, ist zu umfangreich...ich will die karte nur deaktiviert haben...deswegen das extra kernelmodul von github
<dadrc> Module gehören irgendwo unter /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/kernel/
<deem> tic66: nein das meinte ich nicht. "find /pfad/zu/bla -type d -name images -exec cp ../{}/* \;"
<tic66> deem: ok jetzt tut sich was, aber noch nicht ganz: Fehlender Zieldatei‐Operand hinter „../pfad/zu/bla/1/images/*“
<deem> achso... ja stimmt :D
<deem> das muss natürlcih "mv {}/* ../{}" heißen
<deem> ich sagte ja, dass es nur ungefähr stimmt.
<tic66> ddem: ahja ok danke jetzt versteh ichs auch ungefähr. Irgendwo haperts aber noch ich bekomm jetzt für jedes Verzeichnis diesen Fehler: Aufruf von stat für „/pfad/zu/bla/1/images/*“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Guest52861> habs zum laufen bekommen...danke dadrc
<deem> tic66: du sollst das ja auch nicht 1:1 kopieren. ein wenig mitdenken, bitte
<tic66> deem: also ich hab meine Pfade schon angepasst. Aktuell lautet die Zeile: find /home/tic/proj/lab/ -type d -name images -exec mv {}/* ../{} \;
<deem> ja. so ungefähr sollte das funktionieren
<bk_> man wie kann es denn sein dass die uhr falsch geht - _ -, das glaub ich doch jetzt nicht ...
<Guest72575> scheiss ubuntu, videos kann ich mir nicht ruckelfrei angucken, keiner weiß warum und jetzt geht auch noch die uhr falsch^^, was fürn crapp!!!^^
<deem> tztztztz
<tic66> deem: sollte funktionieren :) leider kommt die oben beschriebene meldung mit verzeichnis nicht gefundeen
<deem> tic66: es kann natürlich sein, dass {} nur das aktuelle verzeichnis beinhaltet. dann musst du da /pfad/zu/bla/{} draus machen
<deem> tic66: benutz mal anstelle von -exec -execdir
<deem> wobei -exec bei mir den vollen pfad ausgibt und -execdir nur ./ordner
<pc-world> deem: fängt der Pfad von {} bei -exec nicht immer mit "./" an?
<deem> pc-world: bei mir nicht, aber bei -execdir fängt er mit ./ an
<pc-world> hmm, bei mir in Ubuntu 10.10 nur relative Pfade:
<pc-world> find . -iname '*.jar' -exec echo {} \;
<pc-world> ./downloads/webosdoctorp101ueu-wr-2.1.0.jar
<pc-world> ./build/preplus-p101ueu-wr-2.1.0/webosdoctorp101ueu-wr-2.1.0.jar
<deem> pc-world: ja, hast recht, wenn ich aber anstelel von "." in "Bilder" suche, krieg ich sowas "Bilder/Wallpaper/088.jpg"
<bullgard4> '~$ ping T61' ist erfolgreich. Warum gibt '~$ nc -z T61 1-1024' nichts aus?
<deem> bullgard4: vielleicht weil da kein deamon ist, der an diesen ports lauscht?
<sdx23> die interessantere Frage wäre: Warum sollte es etwas ausgeben?
<bullgard4> deem: Ah! Ich werde über Deine Antwort nachdenken.
<deem> bullgard4: oder du versuchst es mal mit -v
<bullgard4> deem: Gute Idee, die mir weiterhilft: Da kommt z. B. : "nc: connect to T61 port 1000(tcp) failed: Connection refused."
<bullgard4> deem: Aber auch: "Connection to T61 22 port [tcp/ssh] succeeded!"
<LetoThe2nd> man möge über die beduetung von "-z" nachdenken *törö, törö, törööööö*
<deem> LetoThe2nd: naja, in der manpage steht: The -z flag can be used to tell nc to report open ports, rather than initiate a connection.
<deem> aber reporten tut das teil ohne -v genau gar nichts
<LetoThe2nd> deem: dann hast du aber ne ganz andere version der manpage als ich.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: das mag sein. steht da aber :P
<LetoThe2nd> ah bzw da bei den beispielen. stimmt. aber fakt ist halt - es öffnet, sendet nichts, empfängt nichts - also was solls sagen. es ist halt einfach netcat, und ohne input kommt genau gar nix raus. klingt für mich logisch.
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaube, dass an der stelle schlicht die manpage inkorrekt ist. vllt. versionsänderung oder so. wär ja nicht das erste mal.
<Markus_DES> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, 2 partition zusammenführen  zu einer z.B /dev/sda3 zu /devsda1 da ich wenig speicherplatz habe auf sda1..
<bullgard4> Markus_DES: Ja. Zuerst Backup machen!
<LetoThe2nd> Markus_DES: vllt mit gparted. aber auch hier steigert ein fehlendes backup die fehlerquote um mehrere 100%.
<bullgard4> Markus_DES: Ja. Dann GParted verwenden.
<Markus_DES> ok
<asdfkaba> Hallo :) Folgendes: Kompletter Ordner ist plötzlich leer. Ich habe keinerlei Erklärung wie das geschehen konnte :/. Gibt es eine Log Datei in der ich nachvollziehen kann, durch was/wen der Inhalt des Ordners gelöscht wurde?
<bullgard4> asdfkaba: Kaum. Oder hast Du Ubuntu 11.10?
<LetoThe2nd> asdfkaba: welcher ordner?
<asdfkaba> naja privater ordner in meinem home
<asdfkaba> ne hier läuft 10.4 lts server version
<asdfkaba> und nur ich hab zugriff und kein Plan wohin das verschwunden ist ..
<LetoThe2nd> tja. unendliche weiten, vermutlich.
<deem> mir wäre nicht bekannt, das sowas geloggt würde
<deem> asdfkaba: ist das ein server bei einem hoster?
<asdfkaba> nene hier zuhause
<asdfkaba> innerhalb einer gemounteten truecrypt partition
<asdfkaba> und betrifft nur einen ordner.. sehr komisch
<LetoThe2nd> tja, bist du sicher dass der mount korrekt ist.
<asdfkaba> joa...
<LetoThe2nd> ich bins nicht ;)
<asdfkaba> naja wird wohl weg sein.. dachte eben, dass sowas irgendwo geloggt wird
<LetoThe2nd> nein, logs gibts da keine.
 * deem vermutet auch, dass der mount falsch ist
<asdfkaba> hmm, das ding war seit einer woche gemountet
<Frickelpit> mount hilft da weiter
<asdfkaba> der rest der partition ist ja auch korrekt gemountet
<asdfkaba> Wenn bis dahin alles da war und nicht neu gemounted wurde kann doch nicht der Inhalt eines einzelnen Ordners dieser Partition verschwinden? War ja wie gesagt schon ca. eine Woche gemounted und plötzlich bemerke ich vorhin, dass der Inhalt des einen Ordner fehlt, der bis gestern noch da war.
<asdfkaba> Kann doch dann nicht an einem falschen mount liegen oder?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn das rein ein ordner innerhalb eines mounts ist, dann eher nicht, richtig. aber logs gibts trotzdem keine.
<asdfkaba> vielleicht hatte ich nen aussetzer :D
<LetoThe2nd> und du wärs auch sicher nicht der erste, der ausversehen nen ordner im explorer verschoben hat. such halt mal nach dem namen einer der vermitssten dateien.
<asdfkaba> ne speicher ist ja auch nicht mehr belegt.. wurde wohl gelöscht
<deem> asdfkaba: oder mounte den ordner einfach mal neu
<deem> ein versuch ists wert :D
<asdfkaba> joa schon versucht.. leider nichts gebracht
<Markus_DES> Ich habe jetzt dev/sda1 in dev/sda3 kopiert und als boot markiert, muss ich noch was umstellen das er korrekt bootet? 
<StefanT> Sorry Markus_DES, ich war vorhin noch nicht da. Du willst Deine Root Partition von /dev/sda1 nach /dev/sda3 übersiedeln?
<Markus_DES> Hallo, StefanT ja ich habe das mit GParted gemacht und jetzt kommt beim start grub fehler :(
<StefanT> Grub muss neu in den Master Boot Record installiert werden.
<Markus_DES> hm und das mache ich wie?
<StefanT> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-4-GRUB-mit-Alternate-CD-neu-schreiben
<kubine> Title: GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<StefanT> hab' gerade gesucht
<Markus_DES> Super
<StefanT> und dann solltest Du noch davor /etc/fstab editieren und die richtige Partition für / eintragen
<StefanT> dazu brauchst Du die UUID von /dev/sda3 ....
<StefanT> wie ging das nochmal ....
<StefanT> ach ja, sudo blkid /dev/sda3
<StefanT> Und Grub auf /dev/sda installieren, sonst spießt es sich mit dem Windows (falls vorhanden).
<Markus_DES> Muss zuerst die live cd suchen komme nicht ins System :/
<StefanT> oki
<StefanT> Hmm, wie heißt denn das schicke GUI Programm zum Partition aufräumen?
<dAnjou> laufwerksverwaltung?
<dAnjou> gparted
<dAnjou> ?
<StefanT> hmm, kam vorhin automatisch bei voller Partition, nur hab' ich gedacht ich brauche es nicht.
<StefanT> Ah, gefunden: Festplattenbelegung analysieren
<ring1> StefanT, baobab für nächste mal :)
<StefanT> ja, danke, hab's eben mit xprop rausgefunden ;-)
<StefanT> Das ist halt der Nachteil am Unity Start Menü - die Programme sind nicht mehr gruppiert.
<dAnjou> StefanT: seit wann kann baobab *Partitionen* *aufräumen*?
<dAnjou> du solltest besser fragen
<Markus_DES> StefanT: ich kann die HDD nicht einbinden 
<StefanT> Sorry, dAnjou, Du hast natürlich recht, er kann es nur anzeigen. Ich dachte er kann aufräumen nachdem er vorhin bei voller Partition kam. Ich bin noch nicht so lange bei Ubuntu.
<StefanT> Markus_DES: Du meinst von der Live CD aus?
<Markus_DES> jo
<StefanT> hmm
<StefanT> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<philipps__> #openvswitch
<Markus_DES> nach 5 x versuchen geht es lol :(
<StefanT> hmm, das ist verdächtig
<StefanT> mach mal "dmesg|tail -n100", ob da irgend ein Plattenproblem steht
<Markus_DES> StefanT grub-install /dev/sda3 sagt das /boot/grub cannt not finde
<LupusE> hi
<deem> Markus_DES: hast du eine seperate boot partition?
<StefanT> Markus_DES: Du hast die Schritte aus dem Grub Wiki gemacht?
<Markus_DES> StefanT; ja wie im Wiki deem: glaube ich nicht
<StefanT> und in der chroot Umgebung, wo Du da ja gerade bist, gibt es da /boot/grub ?
<Markus_DES> ja gibt es StefanT
<StefanT> hmm
<StefanT> Du hast /etc/fstab von /dev/sda3 editiert und die UUID von / korrigiert?
<Markus_DES> Fehler cannot find a device for /boot/grub is /dev mounted?
<Markus_DES> StefanT : ja schon gemacht
<StefanT> ok....  ls /dev/sda3
<Markus_DES> Zugriff auf /dev/sda3 nicht möglich Datei verz. nicht gefunden
<deem> Markus_DES: hast du /dev nach /mnt/dev gemountet?
<StefanT> "mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev" hast du vor dem chroot gemacht, oder?
<Markus_DES> Ja in /mnt ist das dev
<Markus_DES> sehe ja die daten
<StefanT> in /mnt/dev sollten die gleichen Dateien sein wie in /dev
<StefanT> außerhalb des "chroot", klar
<Markus_DES> in /mnt/dev sind nur paar dateien
<StefanT> Markus_DES: sonst schau nochmal genau die "Methode 4" an und mach jeden Schritt. Die URL war http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-4-GRUB-mit-Alternate-CD-neu-schreiben
<kubine> Title: GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<StefanT> ich muss off, viel Glück noch!
<fornext> Ich habe bis jetzt kein Applet gefunden, das mit Icedtea/Firefox läuft. Gibt es jemanden der das hin bekommen hat?
<fornext> Mit SunJava hat es immer funktioniert.
<dakira> fornext: k.A... ich benutze immer sun-java. gibt ja n schickes skript, mit dem man sich ordentliche ubuntu-konforme pakete bauen kann.
<fornext> dakira, von der Benutzung von SunJava wird ja abgeraten.
<dakira> fornext: nein. von der benutzung der veralteten, sicherheitslueckenbelasteter Pakete wird abgeraten. es spricht nichts gegen die aktuellen pakete.
<dakira> fornext: http://blog.flexion.org/2012/01/16/install-sun-java-6-jre-jdk-from-deb-packages/
<kubine> Title: Flexion.Org Blog » Install Sun Java 6 JRE and JDK from .deb packages » Flexion.Org Blog (at blog.flexion.org)
<fornext> aber es gibt keine automatischen Updates.
<dakira> fornext: mit dem skript auf der seite werden aus der jeweils aktuellsten version von oracle-java pakete gebaut. ich habe mir auf meinem server eine eigene paketquelle eingerichtet, die automatisch nach neuen versionen guckt und die bei bedarf baut. damit habe ich auch automatische updates. solche paketquellen darf man nur leider nicht oeffentlich bereitstellen. du kannst dir aber u.U. ein privates ppa bauen, wenn du keinen eigenen server hast
<fornext> hmm, werde ich wohl machen müssen. Wobei  es icedtea doch schon lange gibt. Warum funktioniert es dann nicht? Ich bin ja anscheint nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem.
<dakira> fornext: naja.. sobald java7 zum standard wird, gibt es die probleme nicht mehr. solange heisst es sun-java.
<fornext> dakira, was ist mit dem paket java-package? wäre das nicht vorzuziehen? "Dieses Paket bietet die Möglichkeit zur Erstellung eines Debian-Pakets aus
<fornext> einer Java(TM)-2-Distribution einfach mit dem Befehl make-jpkg <Dateiname>."
<dakira> fornext: das wird von den skripten benutzt. das verlinkte skript nimmt dir nur saemtliche handarbeit hab
<fornext> Ich sehe gerade, dass es mit dem Chromium-Browser zu funktionieren scheint.
<fornext>  scheint also ein Firefox Problem zu sein.
<dakira> u.U. musst du icedtea in firefox auch extra aktivieren.
<fornext> about:config?
<dakira> fornext: aber wie gesagt. Zumindest bei Java6 wuerde ich unbedingt die SUN/Oracle Version empfehlen. Da sind die Unterschiede noch sehr gross. Bei Java7 soll es ja keine Unterschiede mehr geben
<fornext> ah, gerade gefunden: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/59777/gel%C3%B6st-ubuntu-10-04-und-icedtea-problem.html
<kubine> Title: Gelöst !!! Ubuntu 10.04 und Icedtea-Problem - Manuelles Installieren von Programmen - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<fornext> schaue ich  mir nach dem essen an.
<dakira> Extras->Addons->Plugins
<Turbokiwi4300> Weiß spontan jemand, wie man die "Liste bekannter Anwendungen" um jene bereinigt, welche nicht mehr auf dem System installiert sind?
<dakira> fornext: wie gesagt. nimm das skript und bau dir java selber. das lohnt sich.
<dakira> fornext: ich habe auf meinem server in /etc/cron.daily ein Skript liegen, welches einfach jeden Tag eine aktuelle Version dieses Skripts laed und bei Veraenderungen neue Pakete baut. Das Ziel dieses Paketbaus habe ich bei mir als repository auf allen rechnern, wo ich Java nutze.
<dakira> naja. muss auch weg ;
<cranK> ich ein problem und bitte um hilfe. ich habe auf meinen asus laptop ubuntu 11.10 installiert und nach dem neustart habe ich nur einen schwarzen bildschirm mit einem curser der links oben blinkt. kann mir jemand bitte weiterhelfen ?
<sdx23> !grub2 > cranK 
<kubine>  cranK: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<sdx23> cranK: Dein Grub ist vermutlich kaputt.
<sdx23> cranK: jedenfalls wenn er das direkt nach dem Bios tut.
<cranK> sdx23: jub so ist es .. bei der installation hatte ich schon probleme das ich acpi=off stellen musste ..
<cranK> sdx23: in dem link alles beschrieben wie ich grub2 installiere ? bin absoluter linux neuling
<sdx23> cranK: Reparatur → chroot-Methode
<cranK> sdx23: jau danke .. ich versuch mal mein glück
<cranK> sdx23: wo muss man die befehle eingeben ? wenn man ^ drückt bekommt man ganz unten ein neues fenster .. da ?
<sdx23> hu? LiveCD booten und da ein Terminal auf. Oder wo drückst du ^?
<cranK> ich hab von usb gebootet und bin nun im live desktop
<cranK> wo man ich das terminal auf ?
<sdx23> alt-f2 gnome-terminal im Zweifelsfalle.
<cranK> jau danke
<cranK> sdx23: wenn ich grub-install eintippe sagt er mir das der zugriff verweigert ist
<sdx23> dann bist du noch nicht im chroot.
<sdx23> das "optionaler Teil" bezieht sich nur auf den Kasten direkt darunter, nicht auf die zwei folgenden.
<cranK> omg .. ja wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil
<sdx23> vielleicht sollte man das mal deutlicher trennen
<tic66> Hallo, ich habe mir unter Ubuntu 11.10 ekiga installiert um damit über sipgate telefonieren zu können. Mich würde interessieren wo man dort die Zugangsdaten eintragen muss. Weis da evtl einer Beischeid? Danke :)
<sdx23> tic66: konten verwalten im Menü.
<tic66> sdx23: ahja danke, aber was ist dort der unterschied zwischen name,registrar,benutzer und legitimationsname? ich hab hier nur ne stun-adresse, rufnummer und passwort
<sdx23> name ist der kontenname, registrar muss der server rein, benutzer und legitimationsname sollte man afaik ident eintragen.
<tic66> mit ident meinst du die rufnummer oder?
<cranK> sdx23: ich installiere linux neu weil es eben probleme gab .. wie soll ich meine festplatte aufteilen ? hab jetzt 3GB swap und den rest ext4 man kann ja auch noch pfade bestimmen aber ich weiß nicht was sinnvoll is
<bekks> cranK: Wieviel RAM hast Du?
<cranK> 3GB
<bekks> Und wieso installierst Du neu?
<cranK> weil er eben bei grub-install gemeckert hat das es keine partition gibt
<tic66> sdx23: ich hab das mal so probiert, da tut sich nix
<bekks> cranK: Wie groß ist deine Platte?
<cranK> 250gb
<sdx23> tic66: sollte in der Statusleiste stehen, sobald angemeldet. Sonst mal nach "ekiga anbietername" googeln.
<bekks> cranK: ich würde 256M /boot, 3GB swap, 20GB /, 4GB /home und den Rest für /mnt/daten anlegen.
<cranK> 256mb ?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Damit Du nicht gleich beim zweiten neuen Kernel keinen Platz mehr auf /boot hast :)
<cranK> gerät für bootloader installation ?
<cranK> die partition mit /boot ?
<bekks> Nein.
<cranK> "/dev/sda is der standard wert
<bekks> Dann nimm den doch?
<Laibsch> warum gibt mir "i=42 echo $i" auf der Kommandozeile nicht das Ergebnis, das ich erwarte?  "export $i" will ich nicht nutzen, die Variable soll nur für das eine Kommando gesetzt werden.
<cranK> bekks, sdx23 danke bis jetzt !!
<ZeroMC> Laibsch: i=42; echo$i
<ZeroMC> +leerzeichen
<sdx23> oder irgendwann zuvor i verwendet haben.
<Laibsch> ZeroMC: danke, aber dann wird die Variable permanent gesetzt. "testvar=Hallo env|grep Hallo" funktioniert wie gewünscht.
<Laibsch> sieht für mich fast wie ein Problem mit echo aus.
<Laibsch> oder bash
<sdx23> sicher, das läuft immerhin im Kontext der aktuellen Shell.
<Laibsch> sdx23: und wie bekomme ich das von mir erhoffte Resultat? Hast Du eine Idee?
<dAnjou> Laibsch: du willst doch nich echo benutzen. sag, was du machen willst
<sdx23> Laibsch: das env gilt für die dann gestarten Prozesse. Und da das echo wie erwähnt im Kontext der aktuellen Shell läuft, weil builtin, brauchst du eine Subshell.
<dAnjou> wenns wirklich nur echo und nur für den einen befehl is: echo 42
<sdx23> So zB.: foo=bar bash -c 'echo $foo'
<sdx23> Die Frage nach dem Warum würde mich aber auch interessieren.
<Laibsch> nunja, mich wunderst zunächst, daß es eben nicht geht, wie ich vermuten würde.  Was ich jetzt konkret machen will ist "i=3.22 git archive --prefix=isdnutils-$i/ v$i -o ../isdnutils_$i.orig.tar"
<Laibsch> Ich denke, mit dem Hinweis auf ' (ich hatte es nur mit " versucht) komme ich jetzt schon weiter
<sdx23> Nein, weil das dann gar nicht interpretiert werden wird.
<Laibsch> bisserl kompliziert und unerwartet
<sdx23> Nimm den ; nach der Definition und mach ein unset sobald fertig, wenn's dich sosehr stört.
<Laibsch> i=3.22 sh -c 'git archive --prefix=isdnutils-$i/ v$i -o ../isdnutils_$i.orig.tar'
<Laibsch> das scheint zu gehen
<sdx23> ja, und erzeugt unnötigerweise eine Subshell. Aber tu was du für richtig hälst.
<cranK> wie lange darf es dauern bis er nach der installation neu startet ?
<x3oo> angenommen ich wollte nen computer zuhause fürn desktop als workstation, server nach außen, backupspeicher und andere luxusdienste vielleicht ein dns-resolver, was würde man da kaufen? 
<Laibsch> Vielen Dank
<bekks> cranK: Bis er gestartet ist.
<cranK> länger 5 min. ok ?
<ppq> x3oo: erstmal würde man in den offtopic chan wechseln :p
<x3oo> ppq: ach verdammt sry
<Laibsch> sdx23: das mit der subshell wundert mich ja auch.  Aber entweder subshell oder 3 Kommandos à la "set ...;$Kommando;unset ...".  Anders geht nicht, oder?  Dann für mich eine subshell, bitte ;-)
<sdx23> Laibsch: was ist denn überhaupt das Endziel?
<Laibsch> Endziel ist der tarball
<sdx23> i.e. du willst das einmalig aufrufen? Was stört dich dann die gesetzte Variable?
<cranK> "Es wurde kein Root-Dateisystem festgelegt. Bitte beheben Sie dies im Partitionierungsmenü." was muss ich tun ?
<sdx23> cranK: Mountpoints setzen.
<Laibsch> sdx23: Den muß ich häufiger erzeugen.  Deshalb Version einfach zu ändern an nur einer Stelle.  Sekundäres Ziel ist tieferes Verständnis, was da abgeht.  Und ich bevorzuge ein langes Kommonda, weil dann Alles an "einer Stelle ist"
<sdx23> cranK: das ist das "verwenden als ..."
<sdx23> Laibsch: die Subshell braucht mehr Ressourcen und ist aufwendiger zu erzeugen. Plus man ist erstmal irritiert, für was der Entwickler die da eingebaut hat. Das unset ist dagegen ein Shell-Builtin, nichtmal ein eigener Prozess.
<Laibsch> das Kommando läuft nur für mich, wenn ich isdnutils hochladen will. upstream macht im Moment keine tarballs, die bau ich mir aus git selbst
<Laibsch> daher ist Ressourcenverbrauch sekundär
<sdx23> bei heutigen Rechnern ist das wohl so. Aber Subshells werden eben als stilistisch unschön empfunden und sollten gemieden werden, solange es anders nicht wesentlich aufwendiger wird.
<cranK> ich habe nun ubuntu neu installiert .. nach dem neustart habe ich einen schwarzen bildschirm
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du genau installiert?
<cranK> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64 und ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386 ausprobiert jedes mal das gleiche
<cranK> ah nicht die alternate version
<cranK> also einmal die 32bit und die 64bit version von ubuntu.com
<cranK> wenn ich boote muss ich acpi=off stellen .. kann es damit was zu tun haben ?
<bekks> Wieos musst Du das? Musstest du das vorher auch?
<cranK> sonst bleibt der bei einem punkt stehen nach dem ich die live version starte oder installieren will ... da laufen mehrere zeilen durch direkt nachdem man etwas ausgewählt
<cranK> keine idee ?
<ultrixx> hallo
<ultrixx> ich hab ein seltsames problem mit meinen 2 ati karten. ich habe eine 2. grafikkarte eingebaut, aber im amdcccle wird nur eine angezeigt.
<ultrixx> lspci findet beide karten und aticonfig auch
<ultrixx> wenn ich einen 2. monitor an die 2. karte anschließe, kommt auch ein absolut korrektes bild
<dio88> hallo, ich habe eben auf mein Ubuntu 11.10 Peerguardian Linux installiert. Beim start/restart kommt immer de Fehlermeldung "(gksudo:####):Gtk-WARNING**:Â>>pixmapÂ<< konnte keine Theme-Engine gefunden werden, *Starting Peerguardian Linux pgld ...fail!"
<ultrixx> nur wird mir im ccc die 2. karte als unbekannt angezeigt
<sonotos> moin, ich hab nach dem letzten update von ubuntu 10.4 gerade masive probleme. mein rechner friert bei manchen grafikoperationen fast ein, hab ne invidia 8800gts gab wohl aktuell ein update für nvidia karten
<sonotos> beim googeln hab ich keine berichte von anderen gefunden, hat hier auch jemand probleme seit irgendeinem update?
<ultrixx> sonotos: ich nicht. hast du die nvidia-treiber installiert?
<sonotos> ja
<sonotos> wie gesagt seit dem update von dem spinnts
<ultrixx> sorry ich bin dann auch überfragt. bei meiner nvidia hab ich kein problem
<ultrixx> ich hab grad massive probs mit meinen 2 atis 
<sonotos> hm unfein
<jokrebel_> sonotos: Hast Du denn recherchiert ob ein Update/Änderung Deines Grafiktreiber stattgefunden hat, oder vermutest Du das nur? Die Log geben da vielleicht Aufschluss
<LetoThe2nd> naja, dass ein nvidia update kam ist relativ wahrscheinlich, wenn du den binärtreiber benutzt. da wurde nämlich ein exploit gefunden.
<sonotos> jokrebel_:  ja, ich scheib ja weil es das updategab
<LetoThe2nd> siehe heise.de
<sonotos> auf jeden fall kann ich kaum noch arbeiten 
<sonotos> beim tippen bekomm ich CPU last!?
<sonotos> wir als würde gerade die CPU meine grafik rendern, würde passen das ist arsch lahm, wüsste nur nicht wie das passieren sollte
<rhersel> Hallo
<sonotos> so mal den prop treiber gekick
<sonotos> hoffentlich bootet der in den open, wünscht mir glück :-/
<noob7_> hallo leut ich bräuchte bissle bash hilfe. Ich hab nen Ordner A und nen Ordner B. Ordner B hat die gleiche Struktur wie A und paar zusätzliche Ordner/Dateien.
<noob7_> nun will ich alle Dateien die im Ordner A (samt Unterordnern) mit den gleichen im Ordne B vergleichen
<noob7_> hier mal mein erster Versuch http://pastebin.com/9XuVWCny
<kubine> Title: [Bash] #!/bin/bash dira="/home/foo/bar/eins/" dirb="/home/foo/bar2/" for dat i - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<noob7_> der nicht geht
<LetoThe2nd> noob7_: meld, ordnervergleich anklicken ;)
<LetoThe2nd> noob7_: ansonsten: diff.
<sdx23> für cli gibt's sonst auch dirdiff
<LetoThe2nd> sdx23: hoffentlich nur ein wrapper?
<sdx23> oh, das war sogar guibehaftet.
<noob7_> jo ich wollts mit diff machen aber das sind halt einige Unterordner mit dabei
<sdx23> noob7_: wo stört das? diff kann auch recursiv.
<sdx23> rsync wäre ggf auch noch eine Option.
<LetoThe2nd> mit diff -Naur sind ganze kernel gepatcht worden ;)
<noob7_> wie macht man das? einfach diff -r OrdnerA OrdnerB?
<noob7_> möchte eigentlich nur die .c und .h files vergleichen
<Longbottom> noob7_: schon 'diff -r' probiert?
<Longbottom> ups, etwas spät;)
<noob7_> ne aber habs grad in der man gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> noob7_: und diff kann auch excludieren
<dio88> ok, mein oben beschriebenes problem (peerguardian linux) konnte mit gtk2-engines-pixbuf teils behoben werden. aber starten kann ich es immernoch nicht. im log steht "cannot initialize D-Bus".
<bekks> dio88: Was ist "peerguardian linux"?
<dio88> ähnlich wie MoBlock. bin über https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock darauf gestoßen
<kubine> Title: MoBlock - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dio88> allerdings konnte MoBlock nicht installiert werden 
<bekks> Weil?
<oneiro> kann mir jemand kurz helfen? ich möchte "nur" cron löschen, bzw. neu installieren, da es nach einem abgebrochenen update nicht mehr funktioniert.
<dio88> hat die pekete nicht gefunden
<deem> oneiro: wie cron? auszuführende jobs oder den dienst selbst?
<bekks> oneiro: Dann nopaste bitte erstmal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> ! paste > oneiro 
<kubine>  oneiro: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<oneiro> cron, den dienst selbst
<bekks> dio88: Kannst du mir auch bitte mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" in ienem nopaste geben bitte?
<deem> oneiro: mach mal bitte was bekks sagt, danke
<oneiro> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407222/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> oneiro: und was genau funktioniert nun bei cron nicht? we hast du denn die jobs cron bekannt gemacht?
<oneiro> die jobs funktonieren problemlos. mir ist gerade die ssh session bei einem update abgebrochen (hatte dummer weise kein screen auf)
<deem> oneiro: dann versuch mal ein "sudo apt-get install -f"
<oneiro> danach wollte ich mit dpkg --configure -a weiter machen. aber es gab probleme mit cron. es sei zu inkonsistent und in einem schlechten zustand
<oneiro> deem: ja, moment
<dio88> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407227/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> dio88: Also laut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock gibt es Pakete für 11.10
<kubine> Title: MoBlock - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dio88> ja, dachte ich auch. moment.. paste
<oneiro> deem: habs ausgeführt, jetzt hat er mir fcron installiert. (dies liegt daran, dass ich vorher mittels aptitude cron deinstallieren wollte und mir aptitude fcron aufgezwungen hat, damit die abhängigkeiten stimmen)
<oneiro> nun würde ich gerne in einem zug fcron löschen und mein stink normales cron neu installieren ^^
<bekks> oneiro: Was ist denn so toll an cron, und was ist an fcron so untoll?
<oneiro> bekks: ich war mit cron immer sehr zufrieden und würde ungern einen anderen dienst nehmen, wenn der bisherige über jahre perfekt funktioniert hat. (ich weiß noch nichtmals ob die crontab gleich ist und an der selben stelle liegt). hätte einfach gern mein normales cron zurück!
<bekks> Die Crontab ist gleich, und fcron funktioniert genau so ;)
<dio88> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407232/
<kubine> Title: MoBlock › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Du kannst das wie gewohnt (nach der Reparatur deines Systems) mit apt-get installieren.
<oneiro> bekks: ich denke es ist nichts weiteres reperaturbedürftig. ich werds versuchen.
<dio88> bekks: das die Pakete durch pglcmd usw ersetzt werden, stand vorher nicht drinnen
<oneiro> bekks: nun scheine ich cron und fcron installiert zu haben. das normale cron lässt sich (wie zuvor) weder neu- noch deinstallieren.
<oneiro> er stoppt bei "entferne cron"
<oneiro> und macht einfach nicht weiter
<bekks> Und was ist die komplette Ausgabe von dpkg --configure -a und apt-get install -f ?
<oneiro> bekks: einen fehler bekomme ich nicht, auch hier nicht http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407237/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<noob7_> LetoThe2nd, das mit diff -r scheint zu funzen. was könnte an meinem "script" falsch sein, da er nicht mal die Namen der Dateien anzeigt
<LetoThe2nd> noob7_: keine ahnung, ich hab dein script nicht gelesen.
<noob7_> mkey
<oneiro> bekks: da nichts weiter passiert habe ich aptitude abgebrochen. jetzt hängt der prozess natürlich noch "E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<oneiro> "
<oneiro> also lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<oneiro> und gekillt
<oneiro> aptitude geht wieder und trotzdem lässt sich cron weder installieren, deinstallieren oder sonst was. 200 puls habsch… bald… doooooh ;)
<guntbert> oneiro: sei etwas geduldiger - kill die Prozesse nicht gleich
<oneiro> guntbert: du hast recht, aber ich habe diesen schritt schon mehrfach wiederholt und beim ersten mal über eine stunde gewartet. beim zweiten mal 30 minuten. nun kenne ich die stellen, an denen es nicht weiter geht.
<guntbert> oneiro: manchmal hilft es, statt aptitude  apt-get zu verwenden, wenn es ganz widerspenstig ist
<oneiro> guntbert: habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es nicht gut sei, beide dienste "durcheinander" zu benutzen. aber für diesen fall ist das wohl eine gute idee. ich werds versuchen!
<LetoThe2nd> auf 11.10 und später wird von aptitude ohnehin schwerst abgeraten, da br0ken.
<ring1> LetoThe2nd, hast du da zufällig etwas zum lesen bezüglich aptitude?
<LetoThe2nd> ring1: google "ubuntu aptitude multilib"
<dio88> bekks, X.x es steht auch auf der seite das pgl der nachfolger von moblock ist -.-
<ring1> LetoThe2nd, link auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/aptitude wäre schneller gewesen ;)
<kubine> Title: aptitude › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> ring1: den hätt ich ja selber erst raussuchen müssen anstatt nur zwei oder drei worte zu tippen. ;)
<ring1> hehe
<oneiro> guntbert: wie kann ich apt-get denn verbieten, die abhängigen pakete ebenfalls mit zu löschen? ich bin gern bereit, "defekte abhängigkeiten" zu hinterlassen, möchte aber nicht, dass apt-get mir ein immer größeres loch aufreißt ;)
<Kawada> Abend an alle. Ich möchte gerade PlayonLinux auf meinem Ubuntu 11.10 Installieren. Auf der Homepage gibt es aber 3 Repos. squeeze, Lenny und Etch. Welches Repo muss ich den da wählen?
<guntbert> oneiro: was droht es dir denn an?
<Kawada> Oh soory... Hat sich schon erledigt :). Falscher reiter :D
<oneiro> guntbert: er will logrotate mit löschen, ich möchte das ungern nachher neu confen
<guntbert> oneiro: bei einem normalen remove bleibt die gesamte Config erhalten - die entfernst du nur mit purge
<oneiro> das ist ja fast wie ms-office, vor lauter korrekutren und vorschläge kann ich garnicht mehr umsetzen, was ich eigentlich möchte ;)
<oneiro> guntbert: hmm.. ja.. ich werds versuchen
<guntbert> oneiro: guter Zeitpunkt zum Zurücklehnen und Fragen "was wollte ich eigentlich am Anfang?"
<oneiro> guntbert: genau das ist meine sorge. ich neige dazu beim reparieren alles mögliche um mich herum zu zerstören. da bin ich wirklich ein gebranntes kind...
<oneiro> guntbert: nun lauten die letzten zwei ausgaben "entferne logrotate und entferne cron…" ohne weitere infos. es passiert wieder nix.
<bekks> oneiro: Löschen != Konfiguration auch löschen.
<oneiro> bekks: danke, verstanden!
<bekks> oneiro: Purge == Löschen, auch die Konfiguration.
<guntbert> oneiro: hmm ..  zeig uns einmal die komplette Ausgabe
<oneiro> ja, ich zeige euch beide ausgaben. genau da liegt mein ganzes problem!
<oneiro> guntbert: bitte http://nopaste.info/b299c463f3.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<oneiro> ihr seht, seit 5 minuten ist stillstand, ohne error o.ä. und das habe ich schon seit einigen stunden so. daher ist mir mit einem alternativvorschlag wie z.b. fcron nicht geholfen, solange ich hier halben schrott auf der platte rumfliegen habe.
<guntbert> oneiro: hmm - arbeitest du immer als root?
<oneiro> ja (ich weiß, ich sollte nicht.)
<oneiro> ich vermute inzwischen das der fehler ganz wo anders liegt...
<bekks> Und wo?
<guntbert> oneiro: mein Weg wäre 1) cron - fcron einmal in Ruhe lassen und 2) update 3) upgrade fahren und schauen, was sich tut
<oneiro> das weiß ich ja eben noch nicht, aber da der fehler scheinbar bei jeglicher installation und deinstallation auftritt, brauche ich nicht nur bei cron oder logrotate suchen
<oneiro> guntbert: im zweifelsfall mache ich das upgrade vielleicht morgen. aber eigentlich wollte ich auf LTS bleiben.
<bekks> Du hast Dir scheinbar deine Paketverwaltung zerlegt.
<noob7_> LetoThe2nd, Danke nochmals für die Hilfe allen noch nen schönen Abend
<oneiro> update ist durch
<oneiro> bekks: das z.b. klingt für mich passend
<bekks> Dann kannst Du auch dein Update vergessen ;)
<oneiro> bekks: gäbe es diesbezüglich einen hilfreichen ansatz, bevor ich den server ganz neu einstelle
<guntbert> oneiro: upgrade !=  ->12.04
<bekks> oneiro: Ja, gucken wo der Fehler wirklich liegt.
<oneiro> guntbert: jetzt bin ich verwirrt
<oneiro> bekks: deswegen bin ich hier ;)
<guntbert> oneiro: wenn ich apt-get upgrade sage, hat das doch nic mit einem Versionswechsel zu tun
<guntbert> *nix
<oneiro> ahja, ok. ich mache in der regel safe-upgrade über aptitude, aber das dürfte dem ja sehr nahe kommen
<oneiro> aber das habe ich heute gemacht, dann habe ich ja ausversehen die ssh-sesseion gekillt...
<oneiro> ich habe zu bestimmt 90% immer einen screen auf, genau heute nicht...
<guntbert> oneiro: was sagt apt-get update - und konzentrier dich bitte aufs Problemlosen, jammern hilft nicht
<oneiro> eix_: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<oneiro> ist nicht so, als hätte ich das nicht schon gemacht, aber ich machs nochmal
<oneiro> dpkg --configure -a ist ohne weitere rückmeldung geschluckt worden
<ring1> LetoThe2nd, mittelfristig wird aptitude aber hoffentlich wieder brauchbar gepatcht werden
<guntbert> oneiro: und jetzt nochmals apt-get update
<oneiro> du meinst nicht nur das update der repos oder?
<oneiro> das geht problemlos
<oneiro> bei aptitude safe-upgrade erhalte ich
<guntbert> dann apt-get upgrade
<LetoThe2nd> ring1: das vermutlich, aber für den akutellen supporteinsatz - ist offensichtlich davon abzuraten.
<guntbert> lass jetzt einmal aptitude weg
<oneiro> guntbert: http://nopaste.info/481a2be548.html
<ring1> LetoThe2nd, korrekt
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<oneiro> guntbert: k
<jokrebel> oneiro: Upgrade =!= auf neuere Version upgraden. Ich glaube da war die Rede von update/upgrade per apt-get.
<oneiro> guntbert: er möchte in etwa die selben dinge updaten, ich lass es gerade durchlaufen. scheint soweit gesund zu laufen
<oneiro> jokrebel: richtig, danke. ich weiß, das andere wäre dist-upgrade.
<guntbert> oneiro: natürlich passieren "in etwa" die selben Dinge
<oneiro> guntbert: richtig, ich wollte nur eine rückmeldung geben.
<oneiro> ok
<oneiro> es gibt ein ergebnis
<oneiro> er hat (ich weiß nicht obs alle pakete waren, aber einige) sauber geupdatet. bei cron bleibt er hängen:
<oneiro> Verarbeite Trigger für ureadahead ...
<oneiro> Richte cron ein (3.0pl1-106ubuntu6) ...
<dreamon_> ppq, Erinnerst du dich noch an mein Intel Problem? du hast mir empfohlen auf einen 3.xx Kernel zu wechseln.. Leider ist es immer noch so das ich nomodeset machen muß
<oneiro> guntbert: in der dpkglog steht weiterhin nichts anders als "2012-04-12 22:27:13 status half-configured cron 3.0pl1-106ubuntu6"
<ppq> dreamon_: ich wollte gerade off gehen, sorry.
<dreamon_> ppq, Ok! Kein Problem
<jokrebel_> oneiro: Bitte jetzt nochmal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" und dann die _komplette_ Ausgabe pasten.
<oneiro> alles klar!
<guntbert> jokrebel: er braucht kein sudo ;-)
<oneiro> jokrebel: wohlbemerkt, der prozess hängt noch, ich muss ihn daher killen!
<jokrebel_> oneiro: Vielleicht tut er ja auch noch was…
<oneiro> jokrebel: http://nopaste.info/7905c28996.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<jokrebel_> guntbert: Und wieso braucht er kein sudo? ohOh
<oneiro> jokrebel: wie gerade schon berichtet, ich habe an GENAU diesen stellen bei cron schon über eine stunde gewartet, ohne direkte rückmeldung oder rückmeldung in den logs. ich vermutete daher, dass nix mehr passiert
<oneiro> weil er root nutzt...
<oneiro> jetzt muss er sich vermutlich anhören, wie unartig er ist - aber darum gehts gerade nicht so ganz, sorry ;)
<guntbert> oneiro: das war ein *sehr* unnötiger Kommentar
<oneiro> guntbert: ja, ich danke euch sehr für eure hilfe, aber bleibt bitte ein bisschen locker. ;)
<oneiro> fazit bis hier her: updates (außer cron) sind durch. apt (egal ob tude oder -apt) hat angebtlich nix mehr zu tun außer cron.
<oneiro> beide brechen dabei ab. nun weiß ich immerhin, dass der paketmanager insgesamt schon noch läuft.
<guntbert> oneiro: ehrlich gesagt: ich mag nicht mehr - Good luck :-) 
<jokrebel_> oneiro: Hast Du denn zwischendurch schon 
<oneiro> guntbert: trotzdem danke bis hier her.
<jokrebel_> mal neu gestartet? Manchmal ist sowas nach nem update auch bei Linux nötig.
<oneiro> ist geschehen. schon zu beginn direkt. aber änderte nichts an dem problem.
<oneiro> jokrebel: zusammengefasst kann ich festhalten: ich möchte nur (von mir aus mit der brechstange) cron und fcron löschen und später - von mir aus manuell neu installieren.
<oneiro> wobei mir der paketmanager natürlich viel lieber wäre
<jokrebel_> oneiro: apt-get _ist_ ein Paketmanager; was meinst DU?
<oneiro> schon klar. ich habe das hinterher geworfen, weil ich erwähnte, dass ich es auch manuell neu installieren würde.
<oneiro> daher meinte ich, dass mir ein paketmanager lieber wäre. ;)
<jokrebel_> oneiro: Und wann hast Du diesen Neustart der "schon geschen ist zu beginn" denn letztmalig gemacht?
<oneiro> nachdem die installation zum ersten mal abgebrochen ist und ich cron seperat löschen, bzw. neu installieren wollte.
<jokrebel_> oneiro: Wie lange ist das her? Vergiss erstmal Dein cron-Problem und repariere Deinen Paketmanager, sonst wirst Du allerhöchstens kurzzeitig wieder glücklich. Und ja - Mehrfaches "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" gefolgt von Reboot und wieder von vorne update/upgrade hat sowas schon beseitigen können.
<oneiro> jokrebel: alles klar, dann mache ich ein reboot ;)
<oneiro> ok, reboot ich durch
<oneiro> apt-get update und upgrade ist durch. bei upgrade gabs nur noch cron. ist scheinbar fehlerfrei durchgelaufen. ich gucke jetzt welche cron ich tatsächlich drauf oder nicht drauf habe.
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu 11.10 und ein Problem seid gestern nach dem Update da kamm wegen meiner Grafikkarte auch updates  für meine NVidia GForce 8800 GT und seid heute kann mein pc nicht richtig benutzen friert ab und an ein alles und nur die Maus geht aber wenn ich pc starte unter 2D Ubuntu dann geht alles wie kann ich es beheben?
<oneiro> jetzt ist jokrebel schon offline… naja, jedenfalls kann ich cron erneut nicht deinstallieren oder installieren.
<smeexs> du kannst einen anderen treiber testen
<jokrebel> oneiro: Nö - noch da.
<oneiro> jokrebel: ah super
<oneiro> jokrebel: wie gesagt, apt-get upgrade klappte. apt-get remove cron bleibt wieder bei "entferne cron…" hängen.
<smeexs> orcor:bei system einstellungen - zusätzliche treiber
<Orcor> ?
<jokrebel> oneiro: Du weist ja schon was ich gern sehen würde. update/upgrade und diesmal erstmal _nichts_ anderes ok?
<oneiro> jokrebel: ich mache gerade noch einen neustart, dann bekommst du die ausgabe glasklar
<oneiro> jokrebel: http://nopaste.me/paste/8056414674f8743deb7f6c
<kubine> Title: root@vs625:~# apt-get update - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<limboxx> nabend leuts
<limboxx> ich hab mal ein kleineres problemchen... kennt jemand von euch die get_wikibooks.sh?
<Orcor> da ist bei mir aktiviert Beshcleunigter Grafiktreiber von Nvidia (Version) currenc ) empfolen
<oneiro> jokrebel: http://nopaste.me/paste/14756978354f87451a1a5d3
<kubine> Title: root@vs625:~# dpkg -l | grep c - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<jokrebel> oneiro: und was sagt ein "apt-get remove cron" _komplett_? Und ich weiß immer noch nicht warum Du root bist und Supporte Ubunuts mit gesetztem Root-Passwort eigentlich nicht gerne.
<VivaConAgua> jokrebel: das hat nichts mit einem gesetzen root passwort zu tun, wenn ich meine naechsten 20 befehle als root ausfuehren muss wechsle ich auch zum root, ohne ein passwort zu setzen...
<jokrebel> VivaConAgua: _Er_ auch?
<limboxx> ich habe ein problem mit einem bash-script... http://pastebin.com/S4c50FEq über ./get_wikibooks.sh -s : <Buchtitel> kann ich wikibooks herunterladen, sehr praktisch unterwegs, jetzt habe ich nur ein problem wenn die bücher oder unterseiten einen umlaut enthalten läd mir das script nichts mehr... irgendeine idee?
<kubine> Title: [Bash] get_wikibooks.sh - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<oneiro> jokrebel: ich nutze ein ubuntu-server minimal image, bei welchem root bereits enabled wurde. ich könnte es deaktivieren, habe es bisher aber noch nicht gemacht. ich weiß, dass es so nicht der perfekte zustand ist, aber ich bitte dich, davon abzusehen, da mein aktuelles problem vermutlich nicht damit zusammenhängt.
<oneiro> jokrebel: hier deine gewünschte ausgabe: http://nopaste.me/paste/2479418124f87458dd38b6
<kubine> Title: root@vs625:~# apt-get remove c - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<oneiro> jokrebel: an dieser stelle "hängt" die ausgabe, dieser zustand ist mir bekannt. ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass sich dieser zustand in der nächsten stunde ändert. leider...
<jokrebel> oneiro: Und wie geht das weiter? Das kann so nicht aufhören.
<oneiro> jokrebel: doch, genau das ist mein problem
<jokrebel> oneiro: Wie hast Du das verifiziert, dass das "hängt"?
<oneiro> jokrebel: die dpkg.log gibt auch keine fehler aus. es verharrt einfach so
<oneiro> jokrebel: anhand der weiteren fehlenden rückmeldungen im dpkg.log
<VivaConAgua> oneiro: aendert ein aptitude purge cron etwas?
<VivaConAgua> oneiro: bzw. apt-get remove --purge cron
<oneiro> VivaConAgua: habe ich bereits vor ca. 1 stunde (ich drehe mich momentan im kreis) ausprobiert. aber apt-get als auch aptitude bleibt an dieser stelle hängen.
<oneiro> aber ich werde es nun erneut probieren
<bekks> Du solltest apt-get und aptitude nicht mischen.
<oneiro> bekks: ich weiß, bisher habe ich _nur_ aptitude genutzt. ich habe hier lediglich auf apt-get gewechselt, da mir vorhin dazu geraten wurde apt-get zu wechseln, falls aptitude nicht hilfe. nur für diese eine aktion.
<limboxx> so das ganze nochmal im hauseigenen paste dienst :[paste:407242:get_wikibooks.sh] =D
<limboxx> ach menno heut ist nicht mein tag/abend
<jokrebel> oneiro: Je nach Hardware und anderen laufenden Prozessen kann so manches manchmal länger dauern als man meint/hofft/erwartet
<oneiro> jokrebel: um dies auszuschließen, kann ich remove, bzw. purge gern heute "über nacht" laufen lassen. mich verwundert nur, das andere installationen wie gewohnt schnell funktionieren.
<oneiro> jokrebel: sollte ich heute nicht weiter kommen, werde ich dies auch ausprobieren. aber wie gesagt, an dieser stelle hing ich schon über 1 stunde.
<jokrebel> oneiro: Da war aber auch noch die Paketverwaltung nicht ganz up-to-date, was sie jetzt augenscheinlich erst mal zu sein scheint.
<oneiro> jokrebel: zumindest das aptitude update war up to date - das mache ich natürlich vor einem update. der rest war ja in schedule..
<oneiro> gibt es keine möglichkeit, cron und die dazugehörigen configs manuell zu löschen? oder gefährte ich die funktionalität von apt zu sehr, wenn ich in "seinen" paketen zu sehr manuell eingreife?
<VivaConAgua> oneiro: evtl. kannst du nochmal versuchen das paket von hand zu installieren mit dpkg -i
<jokrebel> oneiro: Meine nächsten Schritte wären weiter zu versuchen dieses Paket zu removen (mit Geduld und Ausdauer) und wenn das tatsächlich immer noch nicht geht per Holzhammer mit apt-get purgen, Notfall über dpkg. Anleitungen gibts da genug auch bei Google. Und vergiss Aptitude, ist inzwischen nicht mehr die beste Wahl (zumindest für neuere Ubunutus.
<VivaConAgua> oneiro: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/cron
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package cron in oneiric (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<oneiro> jokrebel: alles klar. ursprünglich habe ich ohnehin nur apt-get genutzt. kann ich denn problemlos auf apt-get switchen, wenn ich bisher nur aptitude auf dieser installation genutzt habe?
<jokrebel> oneiro: Wie zerfrickelt Dein System bereits ist könnte höchstens der, der Dein System administriert beurteilen <g>
<oneiro> VivaConAgua: danke, ich werde es zunächst nochmal "mit geduld und ausdauer" versuchen ;)
<VivaConAgua> jokrebel: Warum ist aptitude nichtmehr die beste Wahl?
<jokrebel> oneiro: Mischen von apt-get und aptitude war wohl schon immer gefährlich…
<LetoThe2nd> VivaConAgua: weil: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/aptitude
<kubine> Title: aptitude › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<oneiro> jokrebel: ich habe zuvor nie zwischen beiden diensten gewechselt, sondern bliebt stur bei aptitude. ich denke auch nicht, dass es zerfrickelt ist. es ist eine sehr minimale installation. im prinzip nur webserver und mail. da läuft sonst nichts drauf. experimente mache ich woanders.
<jokrebel> VivaConAgua: Weil das nicht mit Multiarch "kann"
<ring1> zumindest noch nicht unter ubuntu
<VivaConAgua> Ah ok, ich habe es immer sehr gerne genutzt, damals unter debian
<jokrebel> oneiro: Dein letzter Satz sagte aber das gegenteil.
<oneiro> das scheint für mich nicht relevant zu sein, weil ich lucid lts nutze, nicht ocelot
<oneiro> mein letzter satz? experimente? ja, alles wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, mache ich auf einem parallel-system.
<VivaConAgua> Wie auch immer...Gute nacht leute :)
<oneiro> ich achte eigentlich akribisch auf irgendwelche fehlermeldungen und verusche nur das zu machen, wobei ich mir sicher bin.
<oneiro> bis zu dem abgebrochenen update heute ist mir auf dem system nie was passiert.
<jokrebel> oneiro: Nein
<oneiro> jokrebel: ? ;)
<jokrebel> oneiro: 23:31] <oneiro> jokrebel: alles klar. ursprünglich habe ich ohnehin nur apt-get genutzt...
<oneiro> ursprünglich bezieht sich auf server-installationen vor mehr als 2 jahren.
<jokrebel> oneiro: Und dann bist Du auf aptitude gewechselt … so les ich das.
<oneiro> ja, aber auf aptitude bin ich erst mit der installation seit lucid lts gewechselt.
<oneiro> ich hab nicht soviel ahnung wie ihr, aber trotzdem ist das nicht mein erster server. ich kämpfe mich da seit über 6 jahren durch und versuche sehr drauf zu achten, das alles sauber läuft.
<oneiro> und wenn ich sage, dass ich bei dieser installation nichts wildes gemacht habe, dann könnt ihr mir das glauben. viel minimaler und sauberer wüsste ich nicht, wie ich es machen könnte.
<oneiro> zumindest nicht unter ubuntu
<oneiro> aber wie dem auch sei: status ist immernoch " Entferne cron ..."
<oneiro> dpkg.log gibt auch nichts neues mehr aus.
<jokrebel> oneiro: schau doch mal mit zB. top ob sich noch was tut. Im Log wird erst was neues erscheinen, wenn dieser Prozess abgearbeitet ist.
<oneiro> jokrebel: außer apache und teamspeak sehe ich nichts, was da irgendwie arbeiten würde
<oneiro> natürlich könnt ihr auch davon gern einen auszug haben, aber ich sage euch, da ist kein apt oder so in sicht.
<oneiro> ergänzend dazu möchte ich erwähnen, dass es sich um einen vserver handelt, der über linux-vserver virtualisiert ist. meint ihr es wäre denkbar, dass sich das problem garnicht in meinem "administrationsbereich" bewegt? ich wüsste nicht, wo cron meine rechte überschneiden würde, immerhin konnte ich es ursprünglich auch problemlos manuell installieren… trotzdem denke ich im moment, dass der "missstand" vielleicht woanders zu suc
<oneiro> hen ist.
<jokrebel> oneiro: Sorry - viel Erfolg noch; muss jetzt dringend ins Bett
<jokrebel> Gute Nacht allseits
<oneiro> jokrebel: ok, danke dir trotzdem.
<oneiro> bedeutet das soviel wie "ja"? ;)
<jokrebel> oneiro: Keine Ahnung - hab keinen Vserver… <wech>
<Glarusin> Guten Abend, über apt-get finde ich die Pakete nicht --->> configure: error: Package requirements (dbus-1 >= 1.1 dbus-glib-1 >= 0.75) were not met:
<Glarusin> Wo bekomme ich die? hmm
<Glarusin> ah gefunden :( in den weiten des internet 
<Glarusin> lol und jetzt kommt No package 'uuid' found wtf uuid ist doch fest im system drin ....
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-13
<agentsoul> tun wir mal nicht so als ob nichts wäre, meine Freundin nutzt meinen Rechner auch... wie schränke ich die Ordner ein die von der Dash-Stratseite durchsucht und angezeigt werden?
<agentsoul> bin gleich zurück, Neustart
<agentsoul> zurück
<dAnjou> agentsoul: wie immer, ungünstige zeit.
<dAnjou> kurze antwort: gib ihr nen eigenen account
<Michaela> Huhu!
<Michaela> Welches ist eigentlich unter Linux das Äquivalent zum "Programme" Verzeichnus unter Windows?
<julre> weis zufällig jemand wie ich den Takt bzw. die Spannung bei meiner radeon einzeln umstellen kann?
<gaudibrezn> @Michaela: die anwenderprogramme liegen auf /usr/bin. selbstinstallierte programme auf /opt. wiki zur verzeichnisstruktur -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur 
<kubine> Title: Verzeichnisstruktur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Michaela> Ich hab mir grad HJsplitlx besorgt und ich hab ein massives Prob mit dem Programm
<Michaela> oder zwei, um genau zu sein
<Michaela> 1) es ist im Vergleich zu Windows auf dem gleichen Rechner unfassbar grottenlangsam, höchstens ein Zehntel der Geschwindigkeit
<Michaela> 2) Viel schlimmer: Das Fenster mit dem Fortschrittsbalken hält sich ständig im Vordergrund, man kann nicht zu einer anderen Anwendung wechseln
<Michaela> also man kann schon, aber sobald man die Maustaste loslässt, ist der Fortschrittsbalken wieder vorn
<Michaela> Man kann also effektiv nix anderes machen
<Michaela> Kann man da was machen?
<Michaela> Außerdem friert mir in letzter Zeit gern mal das LXpanel ein <grummel>
<gaudibrezn> @Michaela: welche version von HJsplitlx hast du installiert? vll. mal die java-version probieren
<Michaela> 3.1
<gaudibrezn> ok. hast du die tar.gz installiert oder hast du die java-version. ich hab bei mir die java-version laufen, läuft bei mir stabiler
<koegs> Alternativen wären http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXsplit oder einfach split/cat
<kubine> Title: LXSplit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<AliceNine> morgen. was muss ich denn machen damit mein ubuntu-server mit hostnamen bei meinem router erscheint statt mit "*"?
<dadrc> AliceNine, lässt sich jetzt so spontan nicht sagen. Steht denn in /etc/hostname das richtige drin?
<AliceNine> dadrc: ja, dort steht der Hostname drin
<dadrc> Na, immerhin.
<AliceNine> Router läuft mit DD-WRT und bis auf den Ubuntu-Server zeigt er auch alle Hosts mit Namen an
<dadrc> Dann würd ich mal auf netbios-Probleme tippen
<dadrc> Läuft Samba auf dem Server?
<AliceNine> ja
<dadrc> Ist er auch von anderen Maschinen per Name erreichbar?
<AliceNine> Ja, wobei ich das eher darauf schieben würde das der Rotuer einen festen DNS EIntrag für den Rechner hat
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich, ja.
<AliceNine> in der smb.conf steht jedenfalls mit "   netbios name = UbuntuServer" auch der richtige Hostname
<dadrc> Läuft nmbd?
<AliceNine> "root      1057     1  0 07:03 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D" also ja
<dadrc> Schade, das wär einfach gewesen
<dadrc> AliceNine, was du mal versuchen könntest: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf#WINS-Support
<kubine> Title: smb.conf › Samba Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Mal kurz afk, lies dir das mal durch
<Seymour> Wo stellt man unter LXDE eigentlich so was wie energieoptionen ein?
<Seymour> Gestern wollte ich den Rechner noch was downloaden lassen, während ich schon schlafen ging - einige Zeit später schaltete er sich aber von alleine aus, obwohl die downloads noch nicht fertig waren
<pc-fan> ich kann kurz gucken, moment
<pc-fan> Seymour: guck mal bei Einstellungen→Bildschirmschoner
<Seymour> Unter Einstellungen gibts keinen Eintrag Bildschirmschoner
<pc-fan> Seymour: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE_Einstellungen#Energieverwaltung
<kubine> Title: LXDE Einstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<AliceNine> dadrc: Habs jetzt anders gelöst, statt mich mit nmbd rumzuschlagen hat der Server jetzt statisches DHCP und übermittelt seinen namen über die dhclient.conf
<Seymour> pc-fan: "Über ein entsprechendes Symbol im Benachrichtigungsfeld (neben der Uhr) des Panels gelangt man zur Energieverwaltung." Da ist aber kein solches Symbol und es gibt auch keinen entsprechenden Paneleintrag, den man hinzufügen könnte <g>
<pc-fan> das ist jetzt aber seltsam
<Seymour> xfce4-power-manager ist auch nicht installiert
<Seymour> könnte daran liegen, dass das eigentlich ein Ubuntu ist wo ich LXDE nachinstalliert hab
<pc-fan> Seymour: tut mir leide, da bin ich jetzt überfragt, ich arbeite hauptsächlich mit kde
<Seymour> wie heißt denn der kde power manager?
<Seymour> gnome-power-manager ist wohl installiert
<pc-fan> Seymour: vielleicht kannst die einstellungen auch einfach unter gnome vornehmen?
<fornext> Hi, habe das Problem, dass meine Soundkarte mal funktioniert, mal nicht. (http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/soundausgabe-funktioniert-mal-mal-aber-auch-ni/). Im Moment geht es mal wieder. Wie könnte ich jetzt soviel Informationen sammeln wie möglich, um es später mit der Situation, wenn der Sound nicht mehr geht zu vergleichen?
<kubine> Title: Soundausgabe funktioniert mal, mal aber auch nicht › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> müsste der gnome power manager nicht eigentlich wenigstens als prozess gestartet sein, wenn er für das automatische runterfahren verantwortlich war?
<Seymour> wie ruft man den überhaupt auf, im Terminal?
<dadrc> fornext, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung/Audio-Fehler-Beschreibung listet einiges an Befehlen auf
<kubine> Title: Audio-Fehler-Beschreibung › Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Damit solltest du alle wichtigen Infos zusammenhaben
<fornext> dadrc, danke
<dadrc> fornext, seh gerade, da fehlt "pactl list"
<dadrc> das solltest du auch noch dazupacken
<bullgard4> Warum hat mir Ubuntu 11.10 das Paket libegl1-mesa automatisch installiert? Ich brauche keine EGL direkt. '~$ aptitude why libegl1-mesa;  i  libegl1-mesa-drivers Hängt ab von libegl1-mesa.'
<deem> bullgard4: du hast scheinbar libegl1-mesa-drivers installiert und das braucht nunmal libegl1-mesa.
<bullgard4> deem: Das hängt doch miteinander zusammen. Ich habe auch nicht direkt libegl1-mesa-drivers installiert.
<deem> bullgard4: mein aptitude sagt mir, dass libegl1-mesa libegl1-mesa-drivers empfiehlt. Ich vermute, du hast nicht ohne empfohlene Abhängigkeiten installiert.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Du weist, dass das die Benutzung aptitude inzwischen/momentan _nicht_ emfohlen wird?
<AliceNine> noch eine frag/j windows7
<deem> AliceNine: bitte?
<AliceNine> deem: tippfehler -.-
<bullgard4> deem: Deine Argumentation dreht sich doch im Kreise: '~$  aptitude why libegl1-mesa-drivers; i libegl1-mesa Empfiehlt libegl1-mesa-drivers'. --  Ich könnte die Frage auch so stellen: Warum hat mir Ubuntu 11.10 die Pakete libegl1-mesa und libegl1-mesa-drivers automatisch installiert? Ich brauche keine EGL direkt.
<deem> bullgard4: vermutlich irgendeine abhängigkeit, mit der mesa mitgezogen wurde
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Wer empfiehlt das nicht? 
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ich selbst habe Fehler in der grafischen Oberfläche von aptitude festgestellt und verwende diese deshalb nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Unter anderem kann aptitude nicht mit Multiarch umgehen. Näheres siehe UU-Wiki-Artikel zu aptitude.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Linux version 3.2.0-22-generic-pae (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu3) ) #35-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 3 20:37:36 UTC 2012 (Ubuntu 3.2.0-22.35-generic-pae 3.2.14)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Disabled fast string operations
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e2000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f7a0000 (usable)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f7a0000 - 000000007f7ae000 (ACPI data)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f7ae000 - 000000007f7f0000 (ACPI NVS)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f7f0000 - 000000007f800000 (reserved)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] DMI present.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] DMI: ASUSTeK Computer INC. 1005HA/1005HA, BIOS 1601    04/18/2011
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7f7a0 max_arch_pfn = 0x1000000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   A0000-DFFFF uncachable
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   E0000-EFFFF write-through
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask 080000000 write-back
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   1 base 07F800000 mask 0FF800000 uncachable
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   2 disabled
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   3 disabled
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   4 disabled
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   5 disabled
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   6 disabled
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   7 disabled
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] original variable MTRRs
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 2GB, type WB
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] reg 1, base: 2040MB, range: 8MB, type UC
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] total RAM covered: 2040M
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Found optimal setting for mtrr clean up
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K  chunk_size: 16M         num_reg: 2      lose cover RAM: 0G
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] New variable MTRRs
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 2GB, type WB
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] reg 1, base: 2040MB, range: 8MB, type UC
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] ff780
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 02000000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [c009b000] 9b000 size 16384
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-0000000037bfe000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000200000 page 4k
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  0000200000 - 0037a00000 page 2M
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  0037a00000 - 0037bfe000 page 4k
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 37bfe000 @ 1ffb000-2000000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] RAMDISK: 359b0000 - 36cd0000
<deem> o_O
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000fb9e0 00014 (v00 ACPIAM)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 7f7a0000 00040 (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 04001118 MSFT 00000097)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7f7a0200 00084 (v02 _ASUS_ Notebook 04001118 MSFT 00000097)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7f7a0430 080A2 (v01  A1311 A1311000 00000000 INTL 20051117)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7f7ae000 00040
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC fffdff00 00176 (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 20090827 MSFT 00000097)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7f7a0390 0005C (v01 _ASUS_ OEMAPIC  04001118 MSFT 00000097)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7f7a03f0 0003C (v01 _ASUS_ OEMMCFG  04001118 MSFT 00000097)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 7f7ae040 00061 (v01 _ASUS_ AMI_OEM  04001118 MSFT 00000097)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7f7a84e0 00038 (v01 _ASUS_ OEMHPET  04001118 MSFT 00000097)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7f7aeb80 004F0 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] 1147MB HIGHMEM available.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] 891MB LOWMEM available.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 37bfe000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 37bfe000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00037bfe
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   HighMem  0x00037bfe -> 0x0007f7a0
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007f7a0
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 522031
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c186b480, node_mem_map f49c0200
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1752 pages used for memmap
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   Normal zone: 222502 pages, LIFO batch:31
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2296 pages used for memmap
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 291498 pages, LIFO batch:31
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Using APIC driver default
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0xffffffff base: 0xfed00000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e2000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e2000 - 0000000000100000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 7f800000 (gap: 7f800000:7f600000)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages/cpu @f7800000 s34240 r0 d23104 u1048576
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s34240 r0 d23104 u1048576 alloc=1*2097152
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517951
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-22-generic-pae root=UUID=04833549-745c-4c0e-8cba-c3c0115fc04d ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] allocated 8354048 bytes of page_cgroup
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (00037bfe:0007f7a0)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Memory: 2032720k/2088576k available (5825k kernel code, 55404k reserved, 2850k data, 740k init, 1175176k highmem)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff16000 - 0xfffff000   ( 932 kB)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xffc00000 - 0xffe00000   (2048 kB)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf83fe000 - 0xffbfe000   ( 120 MB)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf7bfe000   ( 891 MB)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]       .init : 0xc1879000 - 0xc1932000   ( 740 kB)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]       .data : 0xc15b04bc - 0xc1878d00   (2850 kB)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc15b04bc   (5825 kB)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000]  RCU dyntick-idle grace-period acceleration is enabled.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:512 16
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=f4408000 soft=f440a000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] vt handoff: transparent VT on vt#7
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT
<GirlyGirl> [    0.000000] Detected 1599.887 MHz processor.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004004] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3199.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=6399548)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004016] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004072] Security Framework initialized
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004114] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004119] Yama: becoming mindful.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004247] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004534] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004549] Initializing cgroup subsys memory
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004569] Initializing cgroup subsys devices
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004575] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004581] Initializing cgroup subsys blkio
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004598] Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004646] Disabled fast string operations
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004655] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004660] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004667] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004681] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.004690] using mwait in idle threads.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.011128] ACPI: Core revision 20110623
<GirlyGirl> [    0.024021] ftrace: allocating 26594 entries in 53 pages
<GirlyGirl> [    0.028106] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
<GirlyGirl> [    0.028602] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
<GirlyGirl> [    0.069517] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, Atom events, Intel PMU driver.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] ... version:                3
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] ... bit width:              40
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] ... generic registers:      2
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] ... max period:             000000007fffffff
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] ... fixed-purpose events:   3
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] ... event mask:             0000000700000003
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=f44ea000 soft=f44ec000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.072003] smpboot cpu 1: start_ip = 9b000
<GirlyGirl> [    0.008000] Initializing CPU#1
<GirlyGirl> [    0.008000] Disabled fast string operations
<GirlyGirl> [    0.160078] NMI watchdog enabled, takes one hw-pmu counter.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.160168] Brought up 2 CPUs
<GirlyGirl> [    0.160177] Total of 2 processors activated (6399.39 BogoMIPS).
<GirlyGirl> [    0.160773] devtmpfs: initialized
<GirlyGirl> [    0.160773] EVM: security.selinux
<GirlyGirl> [    0.160773] EVM: security.SMACK64
<GirlyGirl> [    0.160773] EVM: security.capability
<GirlyGirl> [    0.160773] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at 7f7ae000 (270336 bytes)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.164718] print_constraints: dummy: 
<moro> ehm
<GirlyGirl> [    0.164779] RTC time:  9:17:05, date: 04/13/12
<GirlyGirl> [    0.164873] NET: Registered protocol family 16
<GirlyGirl> [    0.166700] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...
<GirlyGirl> [    0.166700] EISA bus registered
<GirlyGirl> [    0.166700] ACPI: bus type pci registered
<moro> wtf?
<GirlyGirl> [    0.166700] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] (base 0xe0000000)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.166700] PCI: not using MMCONFIG
<GirlyGirl> [    0.166700] PCI : PCI BIOS aera is rw and x. Use pci=nobios if you want it NX.
<GirlyGirl> [    0.166700] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=5
<GirlyGirl> [    0.166700] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access
<GirlyGirl> [    0.176523] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0
<GirlyGirl> [    0.176608] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.176618] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.176626] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.176634] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.180198] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
<GirlyGirl> [    0.185403] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<moro> omg
<GirlyGirl> [    0.186259] ACPI: Executed 2 blocks of module-level executable AML code
<GirlyGirl> [    0.197986] ACPI: SSDT 7f7ae180 0023C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.199286] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
<GirlyGirl> [    0.199299] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 0023C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.200316] ACPI: SSDT 7f7ae450 00724 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.201548] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
<fbausch> GirlyGirl: nutze BITTE einen Nopaste-Service (z.B. pastebin.com)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.201561] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 00724 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.202430] ACPI: SSDT 7f7ae0b0 000CC (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.203704] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
<GirlyGirl> [    0.203717] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 000CC (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)
<GirlyGirl> [    0.204087] ACPI: SSDT 7f7ae3c0 00085 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
<moro> pastebin.com benutzwn -.-
<GirlyGirl> [    0.205330] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
<GirlyGirl> [    0.205343] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 00085 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20051117)
<dadrc> ah
<moro> boah
<dadrc> ruhe.
<moro> endlich
<Streamstormer> ...
<deem> warum konnte den keiner kicken?
<dadrc> Der ist schon lange raus
<deem> bricht das dann nicht für gewöhnlich ab?
<dadrc> Ja
<dadrc> Eigentlich ja.
<dadrc> Na, das +n hat das ja gelöst
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Gemäß Launchpad-Fehlerbericht ist das Multiarch-Problem von aptitude auch in 12.04 bis jetzt noch nicht gelöst.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Eben - deshalb lieber apt-get nutzen.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Wie heißt denn das 'apt-get'-Äquivalent zu 'aptitude why'?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Da ich aptitude why nicht kennen kann ich nur vermuten, dass apt-cache search oder show vielleicht das beinhaltet was das kann.
<robert1> LetoThe2nd: fehlt da nicht eine 7 am ende?
<LetoThe2nd> robert1: deswegen ja. keine sorge.
<Ijon_Tichi> moin
<Ijon_Tichi> ich hab mir grad thinkfinger auf der pre 12.04 eingerichtet und wollte mal fragen ob es irgend eine möglichkeit gibt den fingerprint reader auch zum bildschirm entsperren zu nutzen
<bullgard4> Ijon_Tichi: Fragen zu Ubuntu 12.04 bitte stellen in #ubuntu-de+1.
<Ijon_Tichi> ok
<hartmut> moin
<Ijon_Tichi> moin
<hartmut> 12.04b, XFCE frisch installiert -> Terminal hat schwarze schrift auf schwarzem grund solange "colors from system theme" aktiv ist ... bekanntes problem?
<julre> kann man das kompilieren des Kernels irgendwie beschleunigen? Der ist nun schon seit einer Stunde am kompilieren
<robert1> hartmut: Fragen zu Ubuntu 12.04 bitte stellen in #ubuntu-de+1.
<LetoThe2nd> julre: klar. mehr kerne, mehr ram.
<julre> hab den vorgang mit folgendem Befehl angestoßen
<julre> fakeroot make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 kernel_image
<LetoThe2nd> julre: je nachdem was für ne box du hast kann das dauern. und in ner vm erst recht, schlimmstenfalls.
<julre> Hab nen C2D T6400(2GHz) und 4GB RAM
<LetoThe2nd> naja, dann wird er vermutlich auch irgendwann ferig werden. aber bei ner stunde für den kompletten ubuntu-kernel sums ist das schon noch ok.
<julre> LetoThe2nd: ja dann hoffe ich mal das er bald fertig wird :D
<LetoThe2nd> julre: tja, die ubuntu kernels sind einfach traditionell eher etwas grösser, ums mal so zu formulieren.
<julre> Gut mach das ganze grade auch unter Debian und nicht Ubuntu
<Ijon_Tichi> LetoThe2nd: das hast aber schön ausgedrückt *G
<LetoThe2nd> julre: dann beenden wir das thema aber hier auch damit.
<Nalkem> hello
<Nalkem> ich moechte in einem bashscript einen string mit dem inhalt: !text='$test'   belegen. dabei soll $test ersetzt werden durch den inhalt. die ! und ' sollten aber erhalten bleiben. komme da irgendwie nicht weiter :/ string='!text=\'$text\'' geht leider nicht :(
<peterflocke76> Hallo, weis einer wie man alle routin einträge aus der routingtabelle gelöscht bekommt ..?! habe da viele unsinnige test versuche drinne und will die nicht alle per sudo route del <ziel adresse> löschen..!?
<dadrc> Nalkem, string="!asdhiasd\'$text\'"
<dadrc> peterflocke76, ich würd's mal mit ifdown + ifup probieren
<Nalkem> dadrc: da bekomme ich dann event not found
<Longbottom> Nalkem: string="\!asdhiasd\'$text\'"
<Nalkem> und wenn ich \! einstze und echo $string ausgebe, dann sind \! und \' auch iom string enthalten
<dadrc> Also, bei mir geht das in Bash. Nutzt du 'ne andere Shell?
<Nalkem> bash 4.2.1 und bash 3.2.25(
<Longbottom> Nalkem: string='!test='"'$text'"
<koegs> peterflocke76: mit "ip route flush table main" kannst du deine Routing-Tabelle komplett löschen
<dadrc> Also, das Skript hier funktioniert bei mir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/927761/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nalkem> Longbottom: hmmm... das koennte gehen ... mal einbauen :)
<peterflocke76> koeges .. sauber danke
<peterflocke76> argh wie macht man denn in pidgin sp @bneutzert?!
<dadrc> Ordentliche IRC-Clients machen das mit Tab :>
<peterflocke76> dadrc: ahh .... :D okey mein fehler woltle da ein @benutzer .. xD
<peterflocke76> aber was ist denn ein ordentlicher clinet?!
<dadrc> Naja, XChat für GTK-basiertes Zeugs, Konversation für Qt, irssi für Konsole
<Longbottom> peterflocke76: der Château Clinet Pomerol schaut gut aus.
<dadrc> Wichtig: xchat != xchat-gnome.
<peterflocke76> dadrc: bin eh in windoof unterwegs :)
<deem> !windoof > peterflocke76 
<peterflocke76> peterflocke76: < peterflocke76 :)
<menace> gabs mal nicht so eine seite, wo debian und seine derivate besser zusammenarbeiten wollten?
<peterflocke76> deem: was soll denn das bedueteten .. raff ich net ..
<deem> peterflocke76: das war ein befehl an den bot
<peterflocke76> deem: aber der hat nix bewirkt oda wie?!
<dadrc> Jo, der Befehl war leer.
<peterflocke76> ^^
<deem> entweder gibts den befehl nicht mehr, oder er funktioniert nicht, oder er heißt anders :D
<dadrc> !windoof > deem 
<kubine>  deem: Auch wenn Du Windows doof findest, heißt es trotzdem Windows.
<deem> ich finde windows aber gar nicht doof!
<peterflocke76> :D
<peterflocke76> Hallo, ich habe nun mit route add .. neue routen hinzugefügt aber diese werden nicht angezogen.. welchen dämon muss ich denn neustarten damit die angezogen werden?
<koegs> gar keinen
<peterflocke76> mhm .. sicher das man da nix durchstarten muss damit der das dann anzieht?!
<koegs> ja
<peterflocke76> verdamt .. das würde ja dnan bedeuten ich hab irgendwo n fehler.. :(
<koegs> sieht so aus
<peterflocke76> kann man des netzwerk dingen irgendwie neuladen?!
<koegs> was ist das "netzwerk dingen"?
<koegs> peterflocke76: vielleicht solltest du einfach mal präzise beschreiben was du erreichen willst und was du dafür getan hast
<peterflocke76> also ich habe einen pc hinter meinem router .. der soll die ip 192.168.5.2 anpingen können .. dazu habe ich dann die route sudo route add-net 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0 hinzugedingst..
<Frank2012> sicher mit xx.xx.0.2?
<geser> wer ist "der"? der PC oder der Router? und welches von beiden hat das Ubuntu drauf?
<peterflocke76> der router knoppix .. der pc windows .. 
<peterflocke76> die ip unsicher aber habe auch xx.xx.5.2
<Frank2012> soviel ich weiß gibt man bei -add-net die netwerkadresse an
<Frank2012> und das müsste dann sowas wie 192.168.5.0 sein
<Frank2012> falls es ein /24 netz ist :-)
<peterflocke76> okey habe die nun auch mal hinzugefügt .. kommt immer noch kein ping durch .. ja /24 netz .. 
<geser> ist ip_forward auf dem Router aktiviert? sonst wird das nichts
<peterflocke76> was ich noch gelesen habe ip_forward auf 1 
<Frank2012> genau und wird das icmp paket auch grundsätzlich beantwortet?
<geser> ping vom Router auf 192.168.5.2 geht aber vom PC hinter dem Router nicht, richtig?
<peterflocke76> geser: jap das ist genau das .. aber hier auf dem aufgabenblatt steht das man evt. neustarten muss .. aber was neustarten steht da nicht .. damit kann der wohl schklecht den server meinen .. ?!
<peterflocke76> geser: jap genau da hängt es nun
<geser> Routing passiert auf Kernel-Ebene, da gibt es nichts neuzustarten
<geser> und der PC verwendet den Router als (Standard-)Gateway?
<agentsoul> Hallo, meine Navigationsleiste, Ortsleiste (location bar?) in Nautilus ist auf Texteingabefeld statt Buttons eingestellt und lässt sich auch mit Strg-L nicht umstellen
<peterflocke76> geser: ja der ist da eingetragen ..
<peterflocke76> okey also ein sudo service networking restart hat es nun behoben .. jetzt kommt der ping durch :) .. komisch .. aber vielleciht irgendwie eine knoppix eigeneheit?!
<geser> hast du vielleicht das ip_forward nur in einer Konfigurationsdatei geändert und nicht in /proc selber?
<agentsoul> solved : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus_ab_Oneiric
<kubine> Title: Nautilus ab Oneiric › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> man findet Sachen immer erst wenn man fragt auch wenn man vorher stundenlang googlet. Danke
<peterflocke76> geser: ich habs per sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward .. das ging aber nicht keine berechtigung blabla .. dann die prompt auf root gestellt per su .. und dann den befehl .. dann hat er ihn angenommen
<deem> gene wir nun neuerdings auch support für knoppix? o_O
<peterflocke76> knoppix ist doch fast wie ubuntu .. nur noch schlimmer und bunter :)
<Frank2012> lol
<deem> knoppix ist kein ubuntu
<deem> kubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, dass ist ubuntu
<deem> aber mit sicherheit nicht knoppix
<koegs> deem: is ja gut, das thema war doch erledigt
<peterflocke76> deem: der lehrer setzt uns knoppix vor .. ich würde auch lieber auf ubuntu arbeiten .. da ist der support viel schneller toller persönlicher besser .. meister knopper ist ein bisschen überarbeitet mit seinem knoppix..
<dAnjou> peterflocke76: ach, der is auch nich der einzige, der dafür support gib
<dAnjou> t
<dAnjou> peterflocke76: und weiter gehts mit sowas sowieso in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<dAnjou> komm mal kurz rüber
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1] '~$ /usr/bin/gnome-gmail-notifier' erzeugt die Benachrichtigung: "No accounts are configured. Please add one or more accounts using the Preferences window." Wie kann ich das »Preferences«-Fenster erzeugen?
<lun4tic> Hi, funktioniert bei einem von euch "Soundcloud" im Firefox?
<lun4tic> bei mir klappt das nur mit Chromium seit einigen Monaten.
<ppq> bei mir ging es immerr
<ppq> -r
<lun4tic> wenn ich im firefox den playbutton drücke passiert nix
<dAnjou> arrr, es ging immerrrr
<deem> lun4tic: bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. im ff gehts, im chromium nicht
<deem> lun4tic: lass uns tauschen :D
<lun4tic> merkwürdig
<lun4tic> noch merkwürdiger find ich das der bug hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/967091 bei mir nur auf meinem frisch installierten 12.04er laptop auftaucht, nicht aber auf meinem 64bit 11.10 --> 12.04 upgrade
<kubine> Title: Bug #967091 “Wrong tint with Nvidia after upgrading to 11.2” : Bugs : “adobe-flashplugin” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<lun4tic> beide sind auf dem gleichen update stand
<koegs> lun4tic: und damit qualifizieren sie sich f+r #ubuntu-de+1 :)
<lun4tic> dacht ich mir
<koegs> *für
<lun4tic> hätt ja sein können das jemand auch hier das prob hab
<lun4tic> hat*
<TOCKK> kann  mir jmd helfen??? :-)
<deem> !frag > TOCKK 
<kubine>  TOCKK: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<TOCKK> Also ich hab noch 50GB auf meiner HDD (nicht partitioniert bzw formatiert) reicht das für Ubuntu 11.10 oder 12.04? (soll ja nur für office und im WWW surfen installiert werden.)
<pc-fan> ja
<Frickelpit> locker
<TOCKK> welche partitionen muss ich dazu erstellen, und wie soll ich sie formatieren? (soll als dualboot mit win7 installiert sein)
<Frickelpit> TOCKK: so pauschal, / /home und swap als partition
<koegs> TOCKK: der Ubuntu Installer macht eigentlich recht brauchbare Vorschläge, wenn man nix besonderes will
 * Ijon_Tichi gibt koegs recht im normalfall fragt der installer sowas wie "parallel zu windows auf freiem platz installieren?"
<TOCKK> ja das problem ist, das ich noch mehr partitonen hab auf denen kein OS installiert ist. wird das dann überschrieben? 
<koegs> TOCKK: schau halt ob der sowas sagt wie "freien Speicherplatz verwenden", ansonsten manuell partitionieren
<koegs> , swap und vielleicht /home extra
<TOCKK> also wärs doch am einfachsten eine home, root und swap partition zu erstellen, doch wie soll ich dann die 50GB aufteillen auf die drei partitionen?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung#Einteilung-der-Partitionen
<kubine> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Crowley2> @TOCKK Also mein Vorschlag wäre 15-20GB (je nachdem, was Du alles installieren möchtest) "root", "swap" entsprechend dem RAM, der rest "home"
<TOCKK> also 18GB=root 2GB=RAM=swap und 30GB=home?!
<Crowley2> So hätt' ich's gemacht, ja :-)
<Crowley2> Vielleicht noch 'ne boot-Partition von 200 MB davor ;-)
<Crowley2> Also, ein ziemlich aufgerüstetes System inklusive LibreOffice, Sauerbraten und OpenArena nimmt bei mir so ~8GB der root-Partition ein  
<TOCKK>  @Crowley2: wozu braucht man eine bootpartition (bzw geht das bei dualboot überhaupt)?
<Crowley2> Klar geht das. Die boot-Partition ist lediglich eine gesonderter Bereich in dem der Linux-Kernel und Grub liegen, sonst nichts.
<StefanT> UEFI braucht eine Boot Partition, und manche/alte PCs mit größeren Platten.
<Crowley2> ...muß man nicht machen, kann man :-)
<Streamstormer> #ubuntu-de+1
<Streamstormer> sorry fc
<sysdef> und wenn dein fs inkonsistent ist freust du dich ne /boot zu haben ;)
<sysdef> dann kommt naemlich wenigsens der kernel und rettungssystem noch hoch
<StefanT> Das Rettungssystem liegt auf der Boot Partition?
<Crowley2> Nö, oder???
<deem> das rettungssystem ist nicht viel mehr, als ein kernel mit busybox
<sysdef> incl. fsck
<StefanT> ich rate mal: das ist in der init-Ramdisk drinnen
<Crowley2> Ich habe  da mal eine ethische Frage: Darf man hier eigentlich als von ubuntu zu debian und archlinux Konvertierter mitdiskutieren und -helfen??? :-)
<deem> Crowley2: du darfst jederzeit mithelfen, solange es denn um ubuntu geht
<deem> allerdings sind grundsatzdiskussionen und alles was nicht mit ubuntu zu tun hat bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu verlagern
<deem> + ubuntu-support
<Crowley2> Keine Grundsatzdiskussionen.
<deem> das wollte ich damit jetzt auch nicht sagen
<Crowley2> Weiß ich :-) Mach' ich aber auch grundsätzlich nicht, seh' da keinen Sinn drin.
<Ijon_Tichi> Crowley2: ich bin auch n experimentierfreudiger und war zwischenzeitlich "sogar mal auf gentoo" und komm doch immer wieder her *G (mist keine grundsatzdiskusionen.. :>)
<Crowley2> Nein, der Primäre Prahl-Modus wird hier ausgeschaltet, Herr Raumpilot ;-) 
<Ijon_Tichi> hehe
<deem> jetzt werdet ihr aber wirklich offtopic ;)
<Crowley2> 'schuldigung...
<deem> ihr dürft gerne weiter quatschn, aber dann bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Crowley2> Nö... bin fertig soweit. warte jetzt auf fachliche Anfragen.
<Ijon_Tichi> ne ich hab auch eigendlich zu tun /me guckt nur ab und an mitm halben auge hier rein
<Crowley2> ...und bei SL ;-)
<dio88> guten abend, gibt es die möglichkeit einen benutzer einzurichten der das system (mit-)verwalten kann aber nicht die rechte von persönlichen ordner ändern kann?
<Ijon_Tichi> ich glaube das sollte sich über die gruppenzugehörigkeit machen lassen
<Ijon_Tichi> ich müsst da aber auch eben schauen
<dio88> das wäre nett
<dio88> habe mir dafür schon gnome-system-tools installiert. 
<mib1> guten tag kann mir jemand mit einem boot-problem helfen
<pc-fan> !frag > mib1
<kubine>  mib1: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<pc-fan> ;)
<mib1> ich haben ubuntu und windows xp bei mir laufen. immer wenn ich xp benutze kann ich nicht mehr booten und muss den boot loader neuschreiben 
<mib1> ich habe grub2 auf der linux partition installiert was aber auch nicht hilft
<dio88> Ijon_Tichi, auch ratlos oder guckst du noch? : )
<Ijon_Tichi> ratlos und schaue noch
<dio88> xD danke 
<Ijon_Tichi> bin schon am grübeln ob man da nicht in der sudo config rumfrickeln muss (bisserl denktraining tut mal wieder gut xD)
<dio88> ich haben ein haufen weiterer kniffliger aufgaben xD
<Ijon_Tichi> *G
<mib1> kann ich irgendwo dazu einen log finden, aus dem man das Problem erkennen kann 
<Crowley2> @mib1: Grub2 ist im mbr der Festplatte installiert?
<mib1> wo find ich das raus ?
<Crowley2> Da fragste mich was... ich würd's ja mit einem herzhaften 'sudo update-grub', um XP mitzunehmen, und anschließendem 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' machen. Aber erst mal warten, was die anderen hier sagen ;-)
<Crowley2> Ach so: Dann ist Grub2 auf jeden Fall im MBR der 1. Festplatte. Daran dürfte XP dann auch eigentlich nichts rütteln.
<mib1> ich habs auf der windows platte installiert, dann auf die linux platte geschrieben in der hoffnung das, das problem lösst leider nix
<Crowley2> Was ist denn DIE Windows Platte und was DIE Linux Platte? Zwei Partionen? Zwei Festplatten??? 
<mib1> nein 1 Festplatte 2 Partionen 
<mib1> ich kann euch die fdisk ausgabe schicken 
<mib1> /dev/sda1               1       21122   169659842+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<mib1> /dev/sda2           21122       38914   142910465    5  Erweiterte
<mib1> /dev/sda5   *       21122       38186   137065472   83  Linux
<mib1> /dev/sda6           38186       38914     5843968   82  Linux Swap / Solari
<moro> ab 3 linen pastebin bitte :)
<moro> *zeilen
<roteiro> hi, ich habe seit zwei tagen ubuntu 12.04 drauf, im Terminal wird "~" nicht mehr in den Pfad zum Homeverzeichnis umgewandelt, wenn ich TAB drücke, hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?
<mib1> @moro wie mach ich das ?
<Crowley2> Was ist denn mit meiner kleinen Idee, den Grub mal in den MBR zu schreiben??? '/dev/sda' wäre da übrigens richtig.
<moro> mib1: pastebin.com
<vectory> roteiro: es wird trotzdem erkannt
<moro> da einfügen ;)
<pc-fan> roteiro: ist hier auch so
<vectory> probier mal mv ~
<moro> und dann senden
<pc-fan> roteiro: wird trotzdem wie bisher behandelt afaik
<mib1> aber woher weiß ich wo der mbr ist ?
<roteiro> vectory, pc-fan: ja das stimmt, ich fand das alte verhalten trotzdem schöner, kann man das irgendwie wieder einstellen?
<vectory> roteiro: da kannst du mal `man bash' zum thema complete und comp* built-ins lesen
<vectory> >_<
<vectory> denk ich
<roteiro> vectory: ok, danke, mach ich mal beizeiten
<Crowley2> @mib1: der sitzt am Anfang Deiner Festplatte, und da würdest Du grub2 wie oben beschrieben per 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' reinschreiben.
<pc-fan> roteiro: aber wenn er es ersetzt hat konnte man den befehl nicht einfach kopieren und mit nem anderen benutzer ausführen, vielleicht war das der grund
<mib1> hab ich versucht bekomme aber eine fehlermeldung http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407252/
<kubine> Title: Grub2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> sda nicht sda1
<Crowley2> Hehe, so schrieb ich's...
<Frickelpit> steht auch da
<mib1> oh danke
<Crowley2> gerne :-)
<mib1> und das ist die lösung zu meinem problem ?
<Crowley2> das wirst beim reboot erfahren...
<mib1> ok danke ich versuchs
<Crowley2> ...ich bin aber guter Dinge...
<pc-fan> wenn er nicht mehr wiederkommt hats entweder funktioniert oder der rechner bootet nicht mehr^^
<roteiro> noch eine frage: hat es hier zufällig jemand geschafft, shellshape (http://gfxmonk.net/shellshape/) unter 12.04 zum laufen zu kriegen?
<kubine> Title: shellshape - a tiling window extension for gnome-shell (at gfxmonk.net)
<Crowley2> @pc-fan: er/sie muß ja nu' erstmal XP booten und dann wieder ubuntu, um zu sehen ob's klappt... das kann dauern...
<pc-fan> besonders bei xp *renn*
<Crowley2> Jajaja... *seufz* 
<Crowley2> @pc-fan: Warum soll der PC nicht mehr booten??? Das war doch jetzt narrensicher, oder?
<mrkramps> Crowley2: die befehlszeile ist nie narrensicher
<pc-fan> hrhr
<Crowley2> Also, wenn ich das hinkrieg'...
<mrkramps> Crowley2: nicht von dir auf andere schließen
<mrkramps> aber das wird offtopic :D
<dio88> hat noch jmd eine idee wie ich einen (mit-)systemverwalter einrichte, der bestimmte ordner nicht ändern kann/darf?
<bekks> dio88: Stichwort ACL - "Access Control Lists"
<mrkramps> dio88: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ACL
<kubine> Title: ACL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dio88> ui ^^ ich schaue mal rein
<dio88> genau das habe ich gesucht. ich bedanke mich und werde mich mal an die arbeit machen : )
<bekks> Viel Glück ;)
<dio88> *hust* oke, stehe vor dem ersten problem. ich habe mit lvm 2 festplatten zu einer partition gemacht. und über die gui von lvm die partition bestätigt das die automatisch gebootet wird. die ext3/4 müssen explizit für acl aktiviert werden. lvm partitionen auch? und wenn ja welche? /dev/mapper/lvmpartition?
<bekks> Mit LVM kann man genau nichts zu Partitionen machen.
<bekks> LVM kennt gar keine Partitionen, LVM heisst ja nicht umsonst Logical _Volume_ Manager ;)
<dio88> oke, evtl war es das falsche wort xD 
<bekks> Zeig uns doch mal die Ausgaben von "lvdisplay -C" und "mount"
<bekks> In einem Pastebin, bitte.
<dio88> klaro
<VivaConAgua> Wo wir grad bei pastbin sind: Gibt es fuer Ubuntu etwas aehnliches wie fpaste unter fedora?
<bekks> VivaConAgua: pastebinit
<dio88> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407257/
<kubine> Title: lvm, mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.2.1] '~$ /usr/bin/gnome-gmail-notifier' erzeugt die Benachrichtigung: "No accounts are configured. Please add one or more accounts using the Preferences window." Wie kann ich das »Preferences«-Fenster erzeugen?
<bekks> dio88: Und die Ausgabe von "pvdisplay -C" bitte auch noch.
<VivaConAgua> bekks: Ok, danke
<dio88> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407262/
<kubine> Title: pvdisplay -C › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> dio88: Habe ich Recht, dass die Ausgabe von "vgdisplay -C" eine VG mit 1,8x TB anzeigt?
<dio88> bekks, ja
<bekks> dio88: Gut, und welche GUI soll LVM haben?
<dio88> moment
<dio88> paket system-config-lvm --grafische oberflaeche zum einrichten von logischen partitionen (LVM)
<dio88> ueber synaptic gefunden
<dio88> bekks: eine idee wie ich da acl aktivieren kann?
<bekks> dio88: Du musst das Volume mit der Option "acl" mounten.
<dio88> bekks: less /etc/fstab   ?
<bekks> jo
<dio88> hmm.. wie kann ich da etwas bearbeiten? es kommt unten nur ein log und mit dem pfeiltasten nur viele ~ http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407272/
<kubine> Title: fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dio88> ah 
<ring0> dio88, less ist nur zum betrachten. zum ändern kannst du nano oder vim z.b. nehmen
<cranK> moin, ich habe ubuntu installiert und muss immer ein passwort eingeben wenn ich anwendungen installieren will .. kann man das irgendwo abschalten ?
<cranK> so'ne art schlüsselbund
<dio88> ring0: danke, habe es grade gelesen : )
<sdx23> cranK: kann man. Was nicht geht, ist Autologin und das.
<dio88> bevor ich mir alles zerschieße, wo genau wird "acl" eingetragen?
<cranK> sdx23: mein problem von gestern habe ich einfach mit der version 10.04 LTS gelöst. Damit konnte ich alles installieren und es gab keine probleme
<ring0> dio88, ich nehme mal an, du möchtest acl für den mountpunkt /media/datas aktivieren?
<dio88> ring0, richtig
<ring0> dio88, dann direkt hinter defaults mit komma abgetrennt: defaults,acl
<bullgard4> cranK:  Man kann, es ist aber aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zu empfehlen.
<dio88>  /dev/Data/store         /media/datas            ext4    defaults,acl    1 2
<cranK> ich bin der einzige der den rechner benutzt oder warum ist es besser ?
<dio88> mit tabs getrennt die leerzeichen
<ring0> dio88, wenn du das editieren z.b. mit vim machst, erkennst du gleich farblich, ob die option, die du eingetragen hast auch bekannt ist. rechtschreibfehler kann man so umgehen
<dio88> ring0, ist momentan mit nano geöffnet
<dio88> ring0, öffne es mit vim ^^
<ring0> dio88, normalerweise ist nur so eine abgespeckte version von vim installiert. wahrscheinlich empfiehlt sich, die installation des pakets vim
<dio88> ring0, ja, installiere grade das paket vim. danke : )
<ring0> dio88, hast du bei dump eigentlich absichtlich eine 1 eingetragen?
<bekks> Ja, passt.
<dio88> ring0, ich habe da noch nie etwas eingetragen xD
<bekks> Nun einfach: sudo umount /media/datas; sudo mount -a
<bekks> dann sollte es mounted sein.
<ring0> bekks, dann ist ja alles gut :)
<dio88> oke, das alc steht weiß drinne, nicht wie das default gruen
<ring0> dio88, sollte wohl auch eher acl als alc heißen, oder?
<dio88> ring0, argh.. ich danke dir xD jetzt ist es.. orange
<dio88> speichern strg+o?
<ring0> dio88, speichern ist :wq
<ring0> dio88, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vim
<kubine> Title: Vim › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dio88> ring0, durchstöbere ich auch grade : )
<bekks> acl statt alc
<dio88> bekks, habe es noch rechtzeitig geändern : )
<dreamon_> Habe Problem mit Notebook. Seit update auf 11.04 hab ich Probleme das Bild nur noch schwarz ist. Wenn ich in grub nomodeset eintrage dann hab ich bild. Habe dann mich an ein Howto gehalten(das ich nicht mehr finde).. seither hab ich Bild. Aber irgendwann nach laufzeit wird bild schwarz. Wie durch bildschirmschoner. Aber diesen hab ich abgeschaltet.
<dio88> so, wie bekks gesagt hat unmount und mount, und ich kann noch drauf zugreifen : ) danke
<dreamon_> Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung wird einfach abgeschaltet und geht nicht mehr an.
<ring0> dio88, wunderbar :)
<jokrebel> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie/wo  man bei Konversation bei "Datei - Kanal betreten…" die Auswahlliste der Kanäle (wo sich _alle_ jemals aufgerufenen (auch die Test-/Fehl-Eingaben)) bearbeiten/ausmisten kann?
<jokrebel> +befinden, 
<dio88> so, nachdem ich super hilfe hatte bei "acl", bräuchte ich nun hilfe bei openvpn-server. auch hier habe ich ein grafische oberfläche von gadmin.  an der wiki per konsole bin ich grandios gescheitert. 2 mal : /
<dio88> achja, wie konfiguriere ich den nun erfolgreich?
<dio88> oke, es war vllt zu grob. es muss der external interface name (internet connected interface,eg eth0) und LAN interface name (LAN network interface,eg eth1) eingegeben werden. ich habe nur wlan0. benötige ich wirklich 2 verschiedene?
<bekks> Wie _ganz genau_ baust Du denn deine Internetverbindung auf?
<bekks> Du hast einen Rechner, und dann?
<dio88> die internetverbindung läuft ganz normal über wlanß mit dem networkmanager
<dio88> *wlan0
<bekks> D.h. Du hast einen Router, der WLAN macht, ja?
<dio88> genau
<bekks> Und wie richtest Du dein WLAN ein, über eine GUI?
<dio88> ja, war als linuxanfänger das einfachste ; )
<bekks> Dann bin ich leider raus, ich habe bisher noch kein VPN per GUI eingerichtet.
<dio88> schade. an der konsole bin ich leider gescheitert : /
<dio88> hast vermutlich keine lust und/oder keine zeit mir bei der einrichtung per konsole zu helfen, oder?
<bekks> Was genau versuchst Du denn da einzurichten?
<dio88> also der plan ist, dass ich auf meinen "server" auch über das handy und laptop zugreifen kann. ich hatte mal unter windows hamachi LogMeIn. jedoch kostet das handy app ein vermögen. und über das netzwerk konnte man z.b. auch netzwerkspiele spielen (das ist aber eher unwichtig, wäre nur schick)
<dio88> also, den server verwalten und zugriff auf meine daten
<bekks> Was für einen Server?!
<dio88>  "server" xD es ist nur ein stromsparender pc 
<bekks> Also ein Rechner zuhause.
<dio88> richtig
<bekks> Kann dein Router überhaupt PPPoE passthrough?
<bekks> Wenn nein, braucht man schon gar nicht weiterzusuchen.
<dio88> meine ja, schaue aber sicherhaltshalber nochmal nach. kopf ist voll
<dio88> Es stehen mehrere Verbindungstypen zur Auswahl: Statische IP, DHCP, PPPoE, PPTP und L2TP.
<dio88> reicht das?
<bekks> Das sind die Verbindungstypen.
<bekks> Dein Router muss auch noch PPPoE pass through unterstützen.
<dio88> mist, anscheinend nicht. aber ein neuer ist in planung weil dieser schon 5 jahre alt ist
<jokrebel> dio88: Was ist denn Dein _eigentliches_ Ziel?
<bekks> Dann kannst Du eine externe Einwahl per VPN vergessen.
<dio88> mein eigentliches ziel ein bißchen übung im umgang mit linux zu bekommen...
<bekks> Dann ist ein VPN die falsche Wahl.
<dio88> bekks, der neue router kann es aber
<bekks> Den hast Du aber noch nicht.
<dio88> ja, aber ich musste mir ein ziel setzen. und das war eins, das mich intressiert bzw ich gerne umsetzen würde
<jokrebel> dio88: Dann nimmer lieber erst mal ssh-Zugriff und Portforwarding 
<dio88> ssh server läuft
<dio88> vnc server läuft
<dio88> minidlna server läuft
<bekks> beides keine kunst :)
<bekks> minidlna auch nicht :)
<dio88> ja xD
<bekks> apt-get gib-ihm, und gut
<dio88> naja, minidlna war schon es schon weil der fernseher nur seine eigene software wollte, des es nuuur für windows gibt
<bekks> Meinem Samsung ist das vollkommen egal, solange das Zeug DLNA liefert
<bekks> Das mache ich sogar per iPhone :)
<dio88> meinem samsung war es nicht egal xD
<bekks> Doch, Samsung ist das egal. 10s Google sagen, dass DLNA reicht
<dio88> kann sein das meiner es nicht mochte weil ich da noch nicht das neueste firmware hatte
<bekks> Die Firmware ist einem Samsung egal ;)
<dio88> aber es ging zuerst nicht. musste mich durch unzählige foren googln : P
<dio88> waren halt meine ersten schritte mit linux
<dio88> also, vpn auf neuen router warten?
<bekks> ja.
<bekks> Zumindest dann, wenn du das VPN so einrichten willst, dass du von "draussen" agierst.
<bekks> Wenn Du das von "innen" willst - nunja.
<dio88> von außen war der plan. dachte, kann den evtl ja schonmal einrichten und von "innen" testen :)
<bekks> Vergiss das.
<dio88> okay :)
<bekks> Du kannst von "innen" nicht simulieren, dass du in Wirklichkeit von "draußen" kommst.
<bekks> Da hängt sich jedes Routing auf, und das ist auch gut so.
<dio88> okay, aber eine andere frage
<robert1> um auf meinen rechner "von außen" zuzugreifen, nutze ich teamviewer läuft portable also ohne installation oder aufwändige konfiguration
<bekks> Du hast daheim also einen Windows-Rechner.
<bekks> Und den "Server".
<robert1> os-übergreifend
<dio88> nein, kein windows mehr
<bekks> Teamviewer geht unter Linux in brauchbar? Erstaunlich.
<robert1> jup
<dio88> zuerst war auf dem "server" windows drauf. aber ich wollte weg davon
<bekks> Teamviewer Portable gibt es nicht für Linux :D
<robert1> bekks: ok aber ohne installation, Teamviewer bringt sein eigenes wine mit
<bekks> Und wann kommt die Ubuntu-relevante Frage? :)
<robert1> bekks: ich dachte nur das wäre vielleicht was für dio88
<dio88> hatte teamviewer in win, und mir pers nicht gefallen. aber danke :)
<bekks> TeamViewer ist schon super - unter Windows.
<dio88> nun gibt es ja kein win mehr :P
<jokrebel> !OT
<kubine> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja, hast ja Recht.
<tioan> wie bekomme ich den in 10.04 lts am besten ein aktuelles smartmontools, den ich brauche mindesten version 5.39 und in 10.04 ist leider nur 5.38 enthalten
<bekks> Manuell.
<bekks> Wieso brauchst du 5.39?
<tioan> weil ab 5.39 der areca Treiber enthalten ist
<tioan> naja im 12.04 lts wäre ne passende version, aber ist ja noch beta
<bekks> ?
<bekks> smartmontools enthält keinerlei Treiber.
<bekks> Es nutzt, was das System bietet.
<tioan> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/Supported_RAID-Controllers#4
<kubine> Title: Supported_RAID-Controllers – smartmontools (at sourceforge.net)
<tioan> 4. Areca support on Linux added in release 5.39. The Areca controller must have firmware version 1.46 or later. Earlier versions will not return SMART information but will instead produce (harmless) SCSI error messages. Areca SAS controllers (1680 series) are not supported, see ticket #21.
<bekks> Du hast diesen lausigen Areca 1222, richtig?
<tioan> ok Treiber ist der falsche Ausdruck hier, eher zugrifft what ever
<tioan> ja
<tioan> ist der echt so lausig?
<bekks> Ja.
<tioan> wobei kaut lspci ist es kein 1222
<tioan> meine aber im interface stände 122
<tioan> 04:00.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1680 8 port PCIe/PCI-X to SAS/SATA II RAID Controller
<tioan> meint lspci
<bekks> 4. Areca support on Linux added in release 5.39. The Areca controller must have firmware version 1.46 or later. Earlier versions will not return SMART information but will instead produce (harmless) SCSI error messages. Areca SAS controllers (1680 series) are not supported, see ticket #21. 
<bekks> Bitte den zweiten Satz lesen.
<tioan> f.....
<bekks> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/ticket/21 auch lesen bitte.
<kubine> Title: #21 (not able to pull stats from drives attached to areca 1680 controllers) – smartmontools (at sourceforge.net)
<tioan> dann muss ich mir ja doch snmp anschauen
<smeexs> gibt es eine funktion oder tasten-combi für "desktop anzeigen" ?
<k1l> smeexs: bei welchem DE?
<smeexs> ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> tioan resolution set to wontfix 
<k1l> smeexs: drück mal super lang
<bekks> Kauf dir einen richtigen Controller ;) Sorry für diese klaren Worte, aber es gibt keinen anderen Fix für dein Problem.
<tioan> bekks ja, deshalb meinte ich ja grad snmp
<k1l> (wenn du unity nutzt)
<bekks> snmp? Das Ding kann nicht mal SMART.
<tioan> bekks ist nicht meiner ich hab die Kiste hier nur zum einrichten stehen, und hw ist halt schon gekauft
<tioan> bekks snmp kann es, hat ja sogar eigenen lag port
<bekks> Ja, da kannst du nix machen.
<tioan> lag  = lan
<bekks> Das bedeutet? Welcher Port soll das sein?
<tioan> das dingen hat nen lan anschluss
<bekks> Toll, und?
<tioan> darüber ist nen webinterface erreichbar was os unabhängig ist genau wie das fw menu und dort kannste halt snmp und smtp einrichten für log
<tioan> dann muss das halt als smart Ersatz herhalten
<smeexs> nein super birngt nix , super und d auch nix 
<bekks> tioan: Du hast keine Ahnung, was SNMP ist oder wie es wirklich funktioniert, oder?
<bekks> Hast Du eine MIB für den ControlleR?
<tioan> bekks Grundlagen mehr nicht bislang
<k1l> kommt bei 11.10 nicht die übersicht, wenn man super lange drückt?
<k1l> oder kommt das erst ab 12.04?
<k1l> smeexs: ctrl+alt+d ist es hier
<bekks> tioan: Das heisst "Nein".
<tioan> ja
<bekks> Gut, dann ist SNMP für dich irrelevant.
<tioan> ok
<smeexs> ah super strg alt und d funzt , danke 
<Vica> Hallöchen Wer ist so lieb ?http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407277/ 
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager make Bug › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<vectory_> Vica: worum gehts denn
<vectory_> das so kompiliert haben, das werden hier wenige
<Vica> Ich möchte gerne die neuste version von NetworkManager installieren
<Vica> :(
<bekks> Warum genau?
<Vica> ich möchte immer das neuste haben (griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins)
<bibear> in 12.04 ist wohl nicht die neuste Version?
<ring0> in 12.04 ist 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu3
<bibear> Vica: hau dir 12.04 drauf da hast du deine Aktuellste Version ;)
<Vica> und wieso gibt es die nicht per apt-get? immer so alte versionen dort.... tzzzz
 * bibear fragt sich welche großen unterschiede da bestehen
<vectory_> Vica: du musst wahrscheinlich die passende version von gcc installiert haben, damit das makescript durchläuft
<Vica> ./configure sagt alles oky alles drauf was man so braucht :)
<Vica> Wie komme ich an die network-manager 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu3 dran? per apt-get?
<bekks> Wenn Du versionitis hast, bist Du falsch bei Ubuntu, ganz ehrlich.
<Seymour> Huhu!
<Seymour> Hat hier zufällig jemand ne Idee, wie ich einen HP LJ 1010 kurz eben schnell dazu bekommen kann, 1200mm lange Blätter zu bedrucken?
<Seymour> Er will wohl nix was wesentlich länger ist als A4.
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-14
<shadowmind> ah danke 
<shadowmind> mann wie konnt ich nur windows so lange haben 
<shadowmind> linux is so endgeil 
<shadowmind> wo bekomm ich denn ne befehlsliste für xchat her ?
<steffen123> shadowmind, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands
<kubine> Title: List of Internet Relay Chat commands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<steffen123> tschö
<shadowmind> hallo ?
<shadowmind> danke 
<kaphe> hallo, warum kann mir der update-manager eine warnung wegen fehlender authentifizierung angeben? haben sich die ppas geändert?
<kaphe> geht hauptsächlich um libre office...
<bullgard4> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Shell: "Panel: In der Normalansicht wird am oberen Bildschirmrand einer Arbeitsfläche ein Panel angezeigt. Darauf finden sich: ... iii.) Rechts: der Benachrichtigungsbereich (Tray) und das Benutzermenü, welches den Namen des aktuell angemeldeten Benutzers trägt." In welcher Datei steht der »Name des aktuell angemeldeten Benutzers«?
<BlueMonkey9> Guten Morgen. Welcher Channel ist für Fragen zu 12.04 der Richtige?
<bullgard4> #ubuntu-de+1, #ubuntu+1
<BlueMonkey9> danke!
<bullgard4> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Shell: "Panel: In der Normalansicht wird am oberen Bildschirmrand einer Arbeitsfläche ein Panel angezeigt. Darauf finden sich: ... iii.) Rechts: der Benachrichtigungsbereich (Tray) und das Benutzermenü, welches den Namen des aktuell angemeldeten Benutzers trägt." In welcher Datei steht der »Name des aktuell angemeldeten Benutzers«?
<k1l_> bullgard4: warum nicht "who"?
<bekks> Weil das nicht in einer Datei steht :>
<sash_> bekks: who > /tmp/who :P
<bullgard4> k1l_: ’~$ who' gibt nichts aus.
<sash_> Kann nicht sein.
<k1l_> bullgard4: dann ist was kaputt
<k1l_> oder es ist keine angemeldet. das stell ich mir aber was komisch vor dann
<sash_> Dann kann man aber nicht who eingeben, wenn man nicht angemeldet ist.
<k1l_> jo, deswegen fänd ich das dann was komisch :)
<bekks> Das sind doch nur Details ;)
<fornext> Wenn ich diese Seite aufrufe friert der Firefox ein: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=geogebra%20wordpress&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDQQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmathandmultimedia.com%2F2011%2F07%2F13%2Fembedding-geogebra-in-wordpress%2F&ei=ukmJT4WJE4fU4QSI5rGKCg&usg=AFQjCNH4ADjmRPP5aW4eU0ea2d9cO-AhJQ&cad=rja      Kann das jemand mal testen?
<bekks> Funktioniert einwandfrei.
<fornext> Siehst du dort eine GeoGebra konstruktion?
<k1l_> fornext: warum keinen direktlink sondern den google link?
<k1l_>  fornext und es liegt ziemlich sicher an deinem java
<bekks> fornext: Ja.
<fornext> k1l_, musste mit Rechtsklick auf den Googlelink, da ich ja nicht auf die Seite komme.
<sash_> Sorry, the GeoGebra Applet could not be started. Please make sure that Java 1.4.2 (or later) is installed and active in your browser <- Ehm, nö?
<bekks> Ich musst mir erstmal einen Rechner mit Java 1.4.2 suchen :)
<fornext> ok, dann liegt es an meinem Java, schonmal gut zu wissen. Das GeoGebra-Applet läuft aber auf anderen Seiten. Bis jetzt habe ich nur Probleme in Kombination mit Wordpress.
<fornext> k1l_, bzw. kennst du einen Weg korrekten Links direkt auf der Googleseite abzugreifen?
<jokrebel> fornext: Das grün geschriebene unter dem anklickbaren markieren und kopieren?
<fornext> jokrebel, geht nur bei kurzen Links, sonst sind ... drin
<sash_> Zur Not machst du ihn halt mit tinyurl oder goo.gl klein, wenns gar nicht geht
<fornext> sash_, wie wenn ich die URL nicht habe?
<fornext> achso
<fornext> ok
<net-noob> Hallo
<net-noob> ich versuche gerade einen usb-stick zu mounten, bekomme aber leider die meldung dass das ntfs laufwerk exklusiv geöffnet ist. Weiss jemand wie ich den Stick trotzdem mounten kann?
<dadrc> Beste Lösung: Ding an 'nem Windowsrechner einstecken, da "sicher entfernen", nochmal versuchen
<jokrebel_> net-noob: Wenn es schon gemounted ist, musst Du halt rausfinden wo(hin). Mount sollte da Auskunft geben.
<net-noob> unter windows wird der stick gar nicht erkannt
<dadrc> net-noob, dann mal bitte die genaue Fehlermeldung in 'nen Pastebin
<dadrc> Am besten, so wie hier beschrieben versuchen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden#Windows-Partitionen-einhaengen
<kubine> Title: Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<net-noob> mount /dev/sda3 gibt folgende Meldung aus: http://pastebin.com/qskY0Wva
<kubine> Title: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Die Pfade natürlich anpassen
<dadrc> net-noob, was sagt `mount`?
<Nightwolf> hi, ich benutze eine alte version von tweetdeck (die neue fuer chromium ist doof). leider ist seit eben alles ausgegraut. denke da stimmt was mit der config oder temp dateien nicht. weiß jemand wo ich die finde? hat adobe air da ein sammelverzeichnis?
<net-noob> http://pastebin.com/iPwB4Sq9
<kubine> Title: /dev/loop0 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0) proc on /proc type pr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Nightwolf, ohne es zu wissen: ~/.config/tweetdeck oder ~/.tweetdeck wären die üblichen Orte.
<Nightwolf> dadrc: leider nicht
<dadrc> Nightwolf, Google sagt: ~/.appdata/TweetDeckFast.[long string, probably user-specific].1
<Nightwolf> dadrc: thx, welche suchbegriffe?
<net-noob> das dürfte doch der eintrag sda3 sein, oder?
<dadrc> Nightwolf, tweetdeck ubuntu :>
<Nightwolf> dadrc: oups ^^
<dadrc> net-noob, sda3 ist eine Partition deiner Festplatte, kein USB-Stick
<net-noob> und der stick?
<dadrc> Keiner davon
<dadrc> net-noob, pack mal ein `ls -la /dev` in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> Dann finden wir das Teil schon
<net-noob> http://pastebin.com/Fg5kgcuE
<kubine> Title: insgesamt 4 drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4240 2012-04-14 13:07 . drwxr-xr-x - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> net-noob, seltsam, ich seh da keinen USB-stick
<dadrc> Zieh den mal bitte ab, steck ihn wieder an und pack `dmesg | tail -n 20` in 'nen Pastebin
<net-noob> http://pastebin.com/4005yxZ3
<kubine> Title: [ 2422.703353] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code [ 2422.703359] sd 7:0:0:0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> ugh.
<dadrc> Das klingt für mich so, als wär der Stick einfach hunüber
<dadrc> *hinüber
<bibear> net-noob: wie lang hast du den stick schon und wie oft nutzt du ihn?
<net-noob> wird relativ wenig benützt. Der Stick wurde zuletzt vor ca. 2 Wochen benützt
<net-noob> das wäre ungünstig.
<bibear> und wie lang hast du ihn schon ?
<net-noob> 1-2 Jahre
<bibear> joa, kommt noch auf die marke an aber dann kanns schon sein dass der putt ist
<net-noob> toshiba
<dadrc> Also, du kannst es noch mal an einem anderen Rechner versuchen, um Probleme mit deinen USB-Ports auszuschließen, aber die Fehlerhäufung im dmesg sieht übel aus.
<net-noob> vielen dank
<Claudios> Hey leute, weis einer wieso ich mich nicht mit mein Wlan AP verbinden kann? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407287/
<kubine> Title: Wlan Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sirius738> habe vor kurzem auf 11.10 upgedatet und bekomme seither meine ntfs-partition nicht mehr rw gemountet, nur noch ro. auch nautilus mountet nur ro beim klick auf das laufwerkslabel in der linken spalte. was tun?
<sirius738> auch die hilfe auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden, nämlich ... *** sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000,umask=0022 /dev/sda5 /media/Musik *** wird zu ro gemountet
<k1l_> sirius738: nopaste mal die ausgabe von "dmesg" in nem pastebin
<k1l_> !nopaste > sirius738 
<kubine>  sirius738: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<sirius738> also nopaste kenne ich durchaus, aber eine zeile sollte man doch pasten können?
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> Aber dmesg ist mehr als eine Zeile 
<k1l_> wenn du meinst, dass eine zeile reicht um das problem aufzulösen, ja
<sirius738> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/407292/
<k1l_> der gesamte output wäre da besser. von greppen war nicht die rede :/
<k1l_> guck mal welchen ntfs treiber du installiert hast. einer der beiden kann nur ro
<sirius738> mom
<sirius738> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407297/
<kubine> Title: dmesg unt mount-problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sirius738> und wie krieg ich raus, welcer ntfs treiber installiert ist?
<k1l_> ähm, nopaste bitte erstmal nen "sudo fdisk -l" hinten kleines L
<sirius738> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407302/
<kubine> Title: fdisk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> sda5 ist die swap partition
<k1l_> da wirst du nix mounten können
<sirius738> ich will ja auch sdb1 mounten :)
<k1l_> dann schau mal oben, was du uns hier geagt hast
<sirius738> ich will eine ntfs-partition mounten ...
<k1l_> sirius738: mensch 
<k1l_> wenn du schreibst "*** sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000,umask=0022 /dev/sda5 /media/Musik ***"  geh ich von sda5 aus
<sirius738> ok, das war missverständlich. der code kommt nicht von mir sondern aus dem ubuntu-wiki
<k1l_> installier mal ntfs-3g
<sirius738> dann wird ntfsprogs entfernt?
<sirius738> ... das ist dann whl der zweite ntfs-treiber?
<k1l_> "Mit der Version 2011.4.12 (10. April 2011) wurden nun alle Funktionen des früher eigenständigen Pakets ntfsprogs in NTFS-3G integriert." http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/NTFS-3G
<kubine> Title: NTFS-3G › Windows-Partitionen einbinden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sirius738> ok, k1l_, danke... jetzt klappts
<Speefak> moin
<Speefak> weis jmd wie ich herausfinde auf welchen port und zu welcher ip ein unerklärlicher upload läuft ?
<Speefak> kann eigentlich nur apache oder ssh sein nur wie finde ich raus auf welchem mport der upload läuft und welche ip und welche datei das ist ?
<Speefak> lsof | grep apache bringt viele ergebnisse lsof | grep ssh kein 
<jokrebel_> Speefak: Netzwerkdiagnose - Netzwerkstatus - aktive Netzwerkdienste vielleicht?
<dadrc> Speefak, `netstat -tulpen` liefert alle offenen ports
<Speefak> netstat tulpen hatte ich auch schon versucht, kann aber nur ssh oder apache sein und auf den ports war nix auf
<Speefak> ich versuchs mal jokrebel tip
<dadrc> Ansonsten iftop installieren
<jokrebel_> oder nettop gibts doch auch oder?
<Speefak> ich hatte mal ein tool das zeigtte grafsich wieveil traffic auf den einzelnen port vorlag
<Speefak> iftop nettop wär ne maßnahme
<Speefak> nettop ist nicht den main repos oder 
<dadrc> nimm iftop, sollte reichen
<ttyS3> Hi. Hab in einem acer Netbook (mit Atom N2600-CPU) 4GB RAM eingebaut. Aber 'free' zeigt nur 3006MB an. 64-Bit Kernel ist installiert. Woran könnte das liegen? BIOS-Bug?
<bekks> Zeig uns bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und uname -a
<bekks> Ein 64Bit Kernel ist btw. nicht notwendig.
<k1l_> ttyS3: unterstützt das notebook/mainboard 4gb ram? wieviel nimmt sich die graka vom ram? welcher kernel genau ist installiert? uname -a
<bekks> ! passte | ttyS3 
<bekks> ! paste | ttyS3 
<ttyS3> Linux host 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 20:45:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ttyS3> Ubuntu 11.10
<Speefak> dadrc, die werte bei iftop sin wiei komisch, am ende sind 3 spalten laut nload hab ich ein uploaf von 130 KB also volle bandbreite und itop zeit 1.14 MB upload
<Speefak> das geht doch gar nicht ?!
<ttyS3> k1l_: Also Wikipedia sagt, 4GB 
<dadrc> Speefak, das ist nicht die Geschwindigkeit, sondern die Menge.
<Speefak> ttyS3, wikipedia muss nicht immer die wahrheit sagen, starte die kiste und schau im bios nach, wenn da 4 GB stehn liegt an der software
<ttyS3> Speefak: Das BIOS zeigt 4GB an.
<k1l_> ttyS3: wie gesagt: ksnn der chipsatz auf dem mainboard 4gb handeln? wieviel nimmt sich die graka? welches laptop ist das genau?
<Speefak> dadrc, dachte ich mir auch aber der wert schwankt immer zwischen 1.02 und 1.60MB menge steh untern das kommt auch hin
<dadrc> Interessant wär allerdings eher die Liste drüber. Die Balken sollten eigentlich recht übersichtlich darstellen, welche Verbindung da viel Traffic veursacht.
<Speefak> 50 mb in 20 min bei 120 kb up
<ttyS3> k1l_: 8 MB für Grafik laut BIOS
<ttyS3> acer ASPIRE ONE D270
<Speefak> ttyS3, oder boote das netbook mit ner memtest cd bzw schau im bios nach dem verbauten ram nicht nach der grafik apertune size ( sharen grafik mem )
<bekks> ttyS3: Nopaste bitte auch mal die vollständigen Ausgaben von free -m und lshw. Aber nicht hier in den Channel.
<ttyS3> bekks: ok
<k1l_> !nopaste
<kubine> k1l_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<ttyS3> Speefak: gute Idee. Werde ich gleich mal probieren
<bekks> Speefak: Was soll das bringen? Wenn er jetzt schon weiß, dass die Grafikkarte 8MB shared memory hat?
<Speefak> er wis nicht ob auch wirklich 4 GB im system verbaut sind
<bekks> ttyS3: Die Idee von Speefak ist nicht gut, weil unnütz. Das hast du gerade schon nachgeschaut.
<ttyS3> ok
<Speefak> darum am besten im bios gucken
<bekks> 0414 152551 < ttyS3> Speefak: Das BIOS zeigt 4GB an.
<bekks> Ich denke, er weiß es.
<Speefak> ne er hat nach dem GK speicher geschaut aber nicht ob auc WIRKLICH 4GB verbaut sind
<Speefak> ahh
<Speefak> alles klar ich sollte mehr kaffe trinken
<ttyS3> ;-)
<Speefak> ich hab nix gesagt :)
<bekks> Erst lesen... ;)
<Speefak> besser is das :)
<Speefak> dadrc, hab den fehler, iftop zeigt den traffic in mBIT und nicht mByte an
<Speefak> mbyte wert mal 8 kommt mit dem iptop ert hin
<ttyS3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/929484/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/929485/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/929486/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Warum schreibst Du da meinen Namen rein?
<bekks> Was ist mit den restlihen gefragten Ausgaben?
<ttyS3> Vielleicht hab ich was überlesen ...
<ttyS3> moment
<Speefak> dadrc, wie finde ich heraus auf welchem port der traffic läuft und welche datei geladen sird ?
<Speefak> lsof | grep apache/ssh liefert mir kein ergebnis
<bekks> Was für Ports? Was für Traffic?
<Speefak> hab schon sudo iftop -PBi eth0 
<Speefak> hab hier myteriösen triffic aufm server und such grad wo der her kommt
<bekks> lsof anfgucken.
<Speefak> port sind 54443 - 56000 irgentwas
<bekks> Niemand hat ja gesagt, dass das apache oder ssh sein muss.
<Speefak> hab ich shcon aber bringt mir kein ergebnis
<bekks> Du hast grep benutzt :)
<bekks> Nopaste mal die komplette Ausgabe von lsof -i in einen pastebin.
<Speefak> können aber eigentlich nur die sein weil nur die im router ins netz geleitet werden
<bekks> ! paste | Speefak 
<bekks> ! paste
<kubine> bekks: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Speefak> pastbin seite wird grad geladen dauert alles etwas da mein upload am limit ist
<ttyS3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/929502/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> ttyS3: Installier mal den 32Bit PAE Kernel.
<Speefak> bekks, http://pastebin.com/rTwJZXFT
<kubine> Title: sudo lsof -i [sudo] password for speefak: COMMAND PID USER FD - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ttyS3> bekks: PAE ist die Adresserweiterung?
<bekks> ttyS3: Ja.
<bekks> Speefak: Man siieht auf den ersten Blick, dass dein Apache am Teller dreht. :)
<Speefak> ttyS3, brauchte aber aber bei 64 bit nicht weil der adress register groß genun ist
<Speefak> bekks, jo das dachte ich mir auch nur würd ich noch gern wissen welche datei geladen wird
<bekks> Speefak: Er hat aber kein 64Bit Userland. Also braucht er auch keinen 64Bit Kernel zu nutzen. :)
<bekks> Speefak: Dann guck in die Apache Logs. Und niemand hat gesagt, dass da eine Datei geladen werden muss.
<k1l_> ttyS3: "Ein Acer Aspire One D270 verfügt "nur" über einen einzigen Steckplatz für den Arbeitsspeicher bzw. RAM und es werden maximal 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher unterstüzt."
<Speefak> bekks, gibs da kein apache add oder sonst ein programm das darstellt was der apache so macht; verbindungen, traffic, auslatung etc
<bekks> Speefak: Nein. Es gibt Apache Logateien. Und man soollte wissen, dass es auch Exploits für den Apachen gibt, die dann z.B. dazu dienen einen IRC Server zu starten, etc.
<bekks> Daher: Prüf deinen Apachen. Stoppe ihn erstmal.
<Speefak> jo ip wo hingeht hab ich ja, 
<ttyS3> k1l_: 2GB pro Steckplatz? Ich hab nur 1 (4GB-) Modul drin.
<bekks> Speefak: Und die IP bringt dir was genau? Richtig. Nichts.
<k1l_> ttyS3: schau nochmal in die handbücher wieviel das ding überhaupt unterstützt
<bekks> ttyS3: Das Ding hat nur einen, und es werden maximal 2GB Riegel unterstützt.
<k1l_> ttyS3: und wikipedia zählt da nicht. schau ins handbuch
<ttyS3> Dann lass ich es so. Dann hab ich zumindest 1GB mehr. (Vorher waren 2GB drin)
<ttyS3> :-)
<bekks> ttyS3: Mehr als 3GB werden nicht unterstützt, d.h. die können funktionieren, oder auch nicht.
<bekks> *2GB
<ttyS3> Ich frag vielleicht mal den Hersteller.
<bekks> Der hat das Handbuch geschrieben. :P
<ttyS3> Hatte zuvor ein anderes Problem. Ich konnte vor dem BIOS-Update nur 32-Bit starten und lscpu zeigte nur 32bit an. Jetzt zeigt es 32bit, 64bit an. :-)
<Speefak> bekks,  hab mal ein blick in die access.log geworfen udn werd von infos erschlagen 
<bekks> Speefak: Deswegen nennt man das ja auch "Logdatei" :)
<Speefak> 77.12.57.185 - - [14/Apr/2012:15:43:00 +0200] "GET /Archiv/Video/Dokus/Der_Mensch/Psychoaktive%20Substanzen/Cannabis_-_Stand_der_Cannabisforschung_-_Auswirkungen_des_Missbrauchs_der_Droge.avi HTTP/1.1" 206 1009140 "http://speefak.mine.nu/Archiv/Video/Dokus/Der_Mensch/Psychoaktive%20Substanzen/Cannabis_-_Stand_der_Cannabisforschung_-_Auswirkungen_des_Missbrauchs_der_Droge.avi" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.1
<Speefak> 0) Gecko/2009042523 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Firefox/3.0.10"
<bekks> Speefak: Benutz einen Pastebinservice.
<Speefak> gg schon klar bisher hab ich mich mit dem apache log in beschäftigt 
<Speefak> ja dachte das wird ein einzeiler :/
<bekks> Mit dieser einen Zeile können wir nichts anfangen.
<Speefak> den ganzen log ins paste bin ?
<Speefak> k das wird nen halbes buch
<bekks> Was sollen wir mit dem ganzen Log?
<bekks> Die relevanten Informationen aus dem Log in ein Pastebin.
<k1l_> Speefak: du bietest videos an und wunderst dich, dass der upload ausgereizt wird?
<Speefak> die sind pw geschützt
<Speefak> über ne ht access
<bekks> Ja unuROFLMAO
<bekks> LOOOOL
<bekks> Ja ne is klar.
<bekks> Man sieht ja, wie gut das wirkt. :>
<Speefak> darum will ich wissen auf welchen accound die geladen werden
<Speefak> besser vorschläge ?
<bekks> Dann guck ins Log - irgendwer muss sich ja eingelogged haben.
<Speefak> dachte ht acess reicht eigentlich
<bekks> Ja, wenn man nicht wei0, wie man sowas absichert, nicht ins Netz stellen. Ganz ernsthaft.
<Speefak> k anders gefragt wie würdet ihr ein up/download verzeichnis über den apache per pw schutz ins netzs tellen ?
<Speefak> mit htacess eher nicht ? 
<k1l_> Speefak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/929534/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Der Apache läuft ja immer noch.
<Speefak> jetzt nicht mehr
<Speefak> k1l_, bissu auf den apache ohne pw gekommen ?
<bekks> Selbst wenn nicht, dann sagt das ja nur, dass dein Schutz in keinster Weise brauchbar ist.
<k1l_> ja, einfach per wget die url ziehen
<bekks> Es gibt also gar keinen htaccess Schutz. :)
<Speefak> doch nur iwie scheint der nicht zu greifen
<bekks> "iwie".
<bekks> Ist der Traffic denn jetzt runtergegangen?
<Speefak> mom guck da jetzt direkt im verz. da is ne ht acess und pw abfrage auch
<bekks> BEantworte doch zuerst die Ja-Nein-Frage.
<Speefak> ja is der apache
<Speefak> apache an traffic rauf apache aus traffic runter
<k1l_> wundert mich nicht, wenn man videos zur verfügung stellt
<smeexs> ich möchte gerne xp in einer vm installieren (letztlich wegen allplan ) unter ubuntu 11.10 . welche vm nehm ich da am besten 
<Speefak> mich auch nicht, wie gesagt die sollte pw geschützt und da guck ich grad mal
<k1l_> smeexs: virtualbox
<k1l_> !virtualbox > smeexs 
<bekks> Speefak: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/howto/htaccess.html und http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/misc/security_tips.html lesen und umsetzen bitte :)
<kubine>  smeexs: Informationen zu VirtualBox finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox
<kubine> Title: Apache Tutorial: .htaccess files - Apache HTTP Server (at httpd.apache.org)
<smeexs> danke
<Speefak> bekks, genau das hab ich damals auch gelesen - nur wihl nicht richt :/
<jokrebel> wie meinen?
<Speefak> - nur wohl nicht richtig - das meinen ;)
<Speefak> fuck wie kann das den sien meine ganze htacess files sind weg !?
<Speefak> kein wunder das video archiv ohne pw online steht
<ttyS3> Speefak: Oder versteckt.
<bekks> ttyS3: Es gibt keine versteckten Dateien, die man nicht mit einem ls -a findet.
<ttyS3> bekks: Ja. (Wegen dem Punkt im Namen)
<Speefak> ich weis wo die waren und ls -al is klar
<bekks> Wegen dem Punkt am Anfang.
<Speefak> ich nutz linux shcon bischen länger ;) nur den apache noch nicht soo lange
<ttyS3> ok ;-)
<bekks> Dann solltest du den Apachen nicht wieder in Betrieb nehmen, solange Du nicht weisst, wieso die Dateien gelöscht sind.
<Speefak> jepp so siehts aus
<Speefak> frag mich nur wie derjenige an die datein kam 
<Speefak> sshlogins sind alle ok hab ich schon nachgeschaut
<Speefak> kann man denn über den apache selber direkt auf das FS zugreifen und die htacess daein löschen ?
<Rav_> Könnt ihr mit "Xmpp" den Facebook-Chat benutzen? Mir wird immer gesagt falsches PW ,wenn ich versuche mich mit Pidgin oder Empathy einzuloggen.
<jokrebel> Speefak: Hehe - ich würd den ja mal vom Netz nehmen. Ist komplett mit allen Verzeichnissen ohne Passwort erreichbar. Erzählt viel über Dich.
<Speefak> ich weis 
<Speefak> bin dran
<k1l_> Speefak: google doch mal einfach deine domain, da findest du alle videos ohne access
<Speefak> ICH WEIS 
<Speefak> hab den fehler gefunden dei ht acess datein sind weg
<Speefak> darum ist alles direkt online
<Speefak> frag mich grad nur wie die datein verschwinden könne, ssh login is alles ok die datein mit passwörter oberhalb des apache DC sind noch da und nicht verändert nur due .htaccess datein in den zu schützen verzeichnissen sind weg
<bekks> Du hast die Ursache  für den freien Zugang gefunden, aber nicht den Grund, warum die htaccess weg sind.
<bekks> Bitte nicht Ursache und Wirkung verwechseln.
<Speefak> kann auch noch nicht lange sein in den lezten 2 wochen sind nur 2 GB ins netz gegangen 
<bekks> "nur".
<Speefak> jo erstma die wirkung wieder mit neue ht acess eindämmen
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Erstmal den Grund finden.
<bekks> Und vorher den Apache NICHT wieder starten.
<Speefak> naja bei dem video archiv ist das nicht viel *g seh in den apache logs was geladen wurde, nur dokus
<Speefak> ok 
<Speefak> steh grad ziehmlich aufm schlauch wie finde ich heraus wie die ht acess gelöscht wurden ?
<jokrebel> bekks: Vor "NICHT wieder starten" müsste er ihn ja erstmal abschalten <g>
<Speefak> hab da grad keine idee wo ich nachgucekn könnte
<k1l_> wenn der nicht die zugangsdaten hat (erraten, gewusst, bruteforce etc.) könnte es ein exploit in irgendeinem eingeseztem modul sein
<Speefak> hmpf
<bekks> Speefak: Wenn Du das nicht weisst, schalt ihn nicht wieder ein.
<Speefak> macht sinn
<Speefak> ich glaub son apache buch macht vllt doch sinn *fg
<bekks> In dem Buch steht nichts anderes als in der offiziellen Dokumentation.
<Speefak> sind auch da beispiele für leute mit kaum ahnung
<Speefak> lerning by doing wie man so schön sagt
<jokrebel> .oO( ach menno - das Video war doch noch gar nicht zu ende <g> )
<Speefak> jaja *fg
<bekks> Speefak: Wenn Du das nicht weisst, hast du Dir die Dokumentation nicht mal angesehen.
<bekks> Dann brauchen wir an der Stelle nicht weiter zu diskutieren.
<Speefak> die ht acess geschichte klar
<Speefak> ALLES nicht
<bekks> Und gab es Beispiele in der htaccess Dokumentation?
<Speefak> ja, ich meinte er etwas wie man den komplett aufsetzt mit modulen etc
<bekks> Das ist alles dokumentiert.
<Speefak> hab hier nen typ03 buch von oreily und da wird das stück für stpck erklärt, die apache geschichte ist da nicht so ausführlich, zumindest die online doku
<bekks> Dazu braucht man keine copy&paste Konfiguration, die auch völlig sinnfrei ist.
<bekks> In der Apache Dokumentation wird auch jede Kleinigkeit erklärt.
<bekks> Die Apache Online Doku ist nach der Dokumentation von Oracle die Beste, die ich bisher je gesehen habe.
<Speefak> ok dann fang ich vllt mal von ganz vorne an und steig nicht bei ht acess ein
<Speefak> cd..
<Speefak> eine frage noch : wenn im haupt apache verz.  ne index.php liegt, besteht dann noch die möglichkeit über den apache direkt auf das apache verzeichnis auf datei eben zuzugreifen ?
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Die Frage ergibt keinerlei Sinn.
<Speefak> sprich kann jmd in die unterverzeichniss der typ3 installationnen gucken und dort eine ENABLE_CONF_DATEI: erstellen
<bekks> Oh wait - sag jetzt nicht, dass die .htaccess im selben Verzeichnis liegt.
<Speefak> nein
<Speefak> liegt sie nicht
<Speefak> oder lag sie nicht
<Speefak> hazt mit der typ installation nix zu tun
<Speefak> die findet man auch nicht beim sucher oder sonst was, hab die website nem texteditor gebaut die auf speefak.mine.nu liegt
<Speefak> bekks, gibs noch andere möglichkeiten dateifreigaben über den apache zu realisieren ? also NICHT über htacess ?
<k1l> Speefak: wenn jemand zugang zu deinem server hat ist das alles wurst
<bekks> Speefak: Man kann selbstverständlich auf so ziemlich alles zugreifen, wenn man weiß wie es heisst - die index.php ist völlig egal dabei.
<Speefak> in 3 wochen wird der neu aufgesetzt mit 12.04 LTS dann sollten falls irgentwelhe exploids auf der kiste sind die auch weg sein, bis dahin gibs kein video archiv mehr
<Speefak> hmpf
<stefan__> nabend zusammen
<Speefak> das was jetzt noch beim apche erreichbat können gerne alle haben Archiv ist erstmal offline
<Speefak> namt
<stefan__> kennt jemand von euch vielleicht eine Seite mit einer Übersicht an aktuellen Notebooks, bei denen sich trotz Optimus der HDMI Ausgang unter Linux nutzen lässt? (Stichwort Hardware Mux)
<bekks> ! hcl | stefan__ 
<bekks> ! hcl
<kubine> bekks: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<stefan__> das ging ja fix, vielen dank ich schau mal rein
<dAnjou> bekks: die andere pipe
<Speefak> ARGH !!! SCHEISSE - muss mich selbst tierisch in arsch treten !
<Speefak> k1l, bekks hab den fehler gefunden
<stefan__> hmm die Hardwareseiten sind recht unvollständig / nicht aktuell
<bekks> Speefak: Und der wäre?
<Speefak> hab lezten woche die archiv platten getauscht und dabei nicht die versteckten datein mit auf die neue HD kopiert
<stefan__> gibts da noch was besseres=
<stefan__> ?
<bekks> Es gibt keine versteckten Dateien :)
<Speefak> hab grad mal auf der alten platten geschaut und da is alles wie es soll
<Speefak> denn nenn er "getarnte datei mit vorangestelltem punkt" *gg
<Speefak> jedenfalls wurde die nicht mitkopiert
<bekks> Wie hasst du kopiert?
<bekks> -s
<Speefak> und nu is alles wieder wie es soll
<Speefak> ich war zu faul - habs mit nautilus gemacht
<Speefak> ich weis schande auf mein haupt !
<k1l> ohje, da darfst du dich aber nicht wundern :/
<jokrebel> .oO( Oh menno - und wie ist Benutzername und Passwort von dem Video, das ich nicht fertig schauen konnte? )
<Speefak> ne mach ich grad auch gar nicht mehr 
<Speefak> welches war da denn jokrebel 
<Speefak> die dokus ?
<jokrebel> Speefak: Weiß nicht mehr genau. Lass gut sein. Nicht so wichtig ;-)
 * Speefak jetzt wieder beruhigt ist, software lief einwandfrei und sicher - der unsicherheutsfaktor saß wie so oft VOR dem bildschirm
<Speefak> verdammt nie wieder ohne terminal kopieren
<Speefak> jokrebel, jo k
<Speefak> aber pw sollte nu wieder drin sein
<Speefak> hab ich aber noch glück gehabt, das video archiv war fast 1.5 wochen ohne pw im netz und es wurden nur 2 gb gezogen
<k1l> naja, der upload gibt ja nun nicht wirklich viel her. das kann man nicht mit nem richtigen server vergleichen
<Speefak> jo zum glück
<Speefak> der is auch nur zum tauschen von VDR aufnahmen und encodeten aufnahmen
<oliver_> hi
<oliver_> der Thunderbird unter Lucid zeigt jetzt ständig eine Warnuing an
<oliver_> nämlich daß die Version ab 24.4. nicht mehr unterstützt wird
<dAnjou> tjo, dann solltest du wohl nen neueren nehmen
<oliver_> soll ich jetzt ein manuelles Update machen, oder bringt Ubuntu noch eine Version raus?
<oliver_> im Moment ist das offizielle Ubuntu-Paket installiert... sollte das nicht reichen?
<dAnjou> oliver_: bei so gut wie allen programmen gibt es innerhalb eines ubuntu-releases keine größeren versionssprünge
<dAnjou> nur sicherheitsupdates
<k1l> hmm gute frage
<dAnjou> vor einiger zeit wurden diverse programme von dieser regel ausgenommen. ich bin nich sicher, ob thunderbird dazugehört
<k1l> eigentlich müsste es dann neue pakete geben wenn die version EOL wird
<oliver_> FF wird ja jetzt aktuell gehalten... wär interessant, ob das bei TB auch passieren soll
<oliver_> im Moment sagt meine Mutter halt immer, daß da "so eine Warnung" steht, das ist irritierend :-/
<dAnjou> oliver_: PPA für ne neuere version kommt nich infrage?
<oliver_> dAnjou: nur wenns keinen anderen Weg gibt
<dAnjou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/973877
<kubine> Title: Bug #973877 “Thunderird in Ubuntu 10.04 outdated.” : Bugs : “thunderbird” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<oliver_> will eigentlich nicht vom "offiziellen" Upgrade-Pfad abweichen
<bekks> Man könnte auch ein paar Tage warten, und dann auf 12.04 updaten.
<bekks> Und hat dann wieder 5 Jahre Ruhe mit Thunderbird.
<Speefak> jepp das würd aich machen
<Speefak> 4 - 6 wochen dasn sollten die repos von anderer software auch frei sein falls die gebraucht werden ( yavdr, virtualbox etc )
<dAnjou> ach was, lucid hat nochn jahr
<oliver_> bekks: yup, aber das update auf 12.04 mach ich erst ~Juni oder so
<oliver_> wenns gut abgehangen ist
<bekks> Speefak: Kannst Du den letzte Satz bitte nochmal fehlerfrei wiederholen bitte? :)
<jokrebel> oliver_: Klingt äußerst vernünftig.
<dAnjou> oliver_: könntest auch versuchen, dir ein DEB von ner höheren ubuntu-version zu schnappen und zu installieren
<dAnjou> TB sollte nicht so versionskritische abhängigkeiten haben
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Und _Du_ supportest ihn dann auch?
<dAnjou> jokrebel: wenn er im juni eh hochgeht
<dAnjou> sind nur noch 2 monate
<bekks> Cool, oliver_ hat jetzt einen persönlichen Supporter :)
<dAnjou> wartet .. wartet .. gleich
<dAnjou> :) leckt mich :)
<oliver_> :-)
<dAnjou> das sind nur vorschläge
<oliver_> du bist ja dann nur sub-supporter, weil ich ja auch nur supporter bin :-D
<dAnjou> optimal sind die nich, aber bessere gibt es auch nicht
<oliver_> danke dafür
<oliver_> na ich werd mal bis ende april oder so warten und notfalls für den Übergang das offizielle TGZ installieren
<oliver_> danke für die Ideen und den Hinweis zum Bugreport
<jokrebel> TGZ?
<dAnjou> tarball
<dAnjou> was m.E. die schlechteste lösung is
<oliver_> dAnjou: dachte das könnte den Vorteil haben, daß es parallel zum DEB installiert sein kann
<dAnjou> genau das sehe ich als nachteil
<dAnjou> aber das ist jetz wirklcih nur noch eigene vorliebe/abneigung
<oliver_> heh
<oliver_> muss ja nur das Icon auf dem Desktop umbiegen :-)
<dAnjou> dann würd ich aber den "offiziellen" deinstallieren
<dAnjou> nich, dass der noch irgendwo dazwischen funkt
<dAnjou> außerdem zweifel ich gerade ein bisschen daran, dass die konfigurationen zusammenpassen
<jokrebel> .oO( Wie das zu "lieber erst warten bis die neue LTS auch _gut_ abgehangen ist" passen soll ist mir allerdings schleierhaft )
<bergelmir> hat Ubuntu 11.10 irgendwie Probleme mit 16GB RAM oder 1TB+ große Festplatten?
<Speefak> re
<Speefak> oliver_, ich nutz auch noch 10.04 und hatte beim TB einmal diese message und seit dem nie wieder ?! 
<Speefak> bekks, mir ist schon schummerig vor hunger und rest alk vom franziskaner gestern ;) jetzt guibs was zu essen und dann klappts auch wieder mit der rechtschreibung *fg
<oliver_> Speefak: hier kommt diese "Die Uhr tickt!" jetzt als Startseite bei TB
<oliver_> so, Supportbesuch geht zuende
<oliver_> schönes WE noch
<k1l> bergelmir: nein, wieso sollte es?
<bergelmir> k1l: versuche gerade ubuntu auf meinem computer zu installieren, aber ich komme nicht einmal in die installation
<bergelmir> es hängt bei einer s/w ausgabe von dmesg
<bergelmir> aber ich sehe da nirgends eine fehlermeldung odr s
<bergelmir> oder so*
<k1l> so mal ins blaue: alternate cd versuchen
<k1l> ansonsten muss man da gezielt nach hardware und inkompatibilitäten schauen
<k1l> (ich bin allerdings gleich weg)
<bergelmir> alternate cd?
<bergelmir> ah :)
<bergelmir> was ist da anders?
<SamShooter> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation :X Nur Textmodus ,kein Live -System
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bergelmir> na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich das hinbekomme :D
<jokrebel> bergelmir: Könnte ggf. auch am Installationsmedium liegen. Fehlertest/Checksumtest gemacht?
<lxd> hi. gibts hier irgendwo nen netzwerk channel? ich habe einen wlan router hinter einem switch an meinen "internetrouter" angeschlossen und ihn als dhcp repeater mit fester ip konfiguriert. es funktioniert auch alles wunderbar doch wenn ich ihn vor den switch schalte komme ich nurnoch mit fester ip auf den router und eine verbindung mit dem internetrouter besteht nichtmehr. woran kann das liegen?
<bergelmir> jokrebel: habe nun schon von 2 dvds und einem usb-stick versucht, überall dasselbe problem
<jokrebel> bergelmir: Auch neu runtergelden? Vielleicht ist ja auch schon der Download defekt.
<bergelmir> die zweite DVD habe ich vor einer halben Stunde gebrannt und auch einen Checksum Test gemacht
<bergelmir> ich habe auch schon versucht BOOT_DEBUG=3 an die bootoptionen anzuhängen, aber habe da nicht sehr viel mehr infos gesehen
<jokrebel> bergelmir: Hm - die Hardware des zu installierenden Rechners ist sicher in Ordnung?
<terradamos> Hallo an alle. Ich habe mal eine Frage. Wie kann ich den GRUB 2 Optisch so ändern das er Aussieht wie der von openSUSE? Da wird ja auch der GRUB 2 Verwendet, aber der sieht da ganz anders aus als der von Ubuntu.
<bergelmir> jokrebel: ich hoffe es :D der computer ist gerade einmal 2 monate alt
<jokrebel> bergelmir: Und er fährt noch nicht mal im LiveModus bis zur GUI hoch?
<bergelmir> jokrebel: da kommt er genauso weit wie beim versuch die installation zu starten
<bergelmir> also endet bei einer dmesg ausgabe
<jokrebel> bergelmir: Kannst Du die Ausgabe vielleicht mal pasten?
<bergelmir> abschreiben ist mir nun etwas zu umständlich :-) habe mal ein foto gemacht, schicke gleich den link
<jokrebel> terradamos: Ubuntu =|= SuSE --- wir (oder zumindest ich) weiß/wissen nicht was dir da optisch nicht gefällt an Ubuntus Grub2 aber vielleicht findest Du ja im Wiki was für Dich interessantes. 
<jokrebel> !grub2 > terradamos:
<kubine>  terradamos:: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<terradamos> Da war ich schon.
<terradamos> Da gibt es nicht Viel möglichkeiten.
<terradamos> Bei openSUSE ist die Auswahl für die Betriebssysteme schön groß Geschrieben und hat einen schönen Hintergrung. Es ist auch nicht in einen weißen Kasten Geschrieben. Ich dachte es gibt vieleicht eine möglichkeit den bei Ubuntu auch so zu ändern.
<jokrebel> terradamos: Dann wirst Du konkreter werden müssen mit Deiner Frage.
<terradamos> Der von Ubuntu sieht ja so aus:
<terradamos> http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Grub+2%23&hl=de&sa=X&biw=1920&bih=930&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=XeR0hDYDNLAq0M:&imgrefurl=http://www.computersupporter.com/betriebssysteme/grub-2-konfigurieren.html&docid=53Y-yAu2hpdVnM&imgurl=http://www.computersupporter.com/wp-content/uploads/Bootauswahl%281%29.jpg&w=638&h=454&ei=XaOJT5PQL8bzsgaS75j-Cw&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=459&sig=114888926917920490640&page=2&tbnh=139&tbnw=181&start=47&ndsp=54&ved=1
<kubine> Title: Weiterleitungshinweis (at www.google.de)
<bergelmir> oh man, ist imageshack.us umständlich geworden
<bergelmir> jokrebel: http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1144/ubuntubootstoplow.jpg
<VivaConAgua> terradamos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kubine> Title: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<VivaConAgua> terradamos: dort findest du eigentlich alles was du brauchst
<terradamos> OK danke.
<terradamos> Dann sehe ich mich dort mal um.
<terradamos> Vielen Dank :D
<jokrebel> terradamos: Warum auch immer man Stunden damit verbringen will um die 3 Sekunden beim Bootvorgang optisch aufzuhübschen. Such einfach mal nach: Bootsplash 
 * bergelmir hat 700MB auf eine 8,4GB DVD-R (DL) gebrannt :D
<terradamos> Der Bootsplash ist ja etwas anderen.
<terradamos> Heißt jetzt auch Plymouth
<jokrebel> terradamos: Such doch mal in VivaConAgua:'s Link nach "GRUB 2 Splash Images"
<VivaConAgua> terradamos: Splash image waere ein Anfang, dann passt du du farben noch etwas an und es sieht schon ganz gut aus
<terradamos> Super.
<terradamos> Danke dir :D
<terradamos> Das würde mir ja schon voll reichen.
<bergelmir> hmmm, was mein ubuntu da nun bloß macht...
<terradamos> Des weißen Ramen kann man ja glaube nicht entfernen
<jokrebel> bergelmir: Vielleicht mal mit nem "normalen" CD-Rohling versuchen?
<jokrebel> terradamos: Sorry - ist Dir grad langweilig, weil Du das, was man normal eh nicht sieht, weil man eh grad derweilen Kaffee holt, so pefekt hane musst? Mir wär noch nie in den Sinn gekommen, mich um diese paar Sekunden Optik zu kümmern.
<bergelmir> jokrebel: habe einen usb-stick, aber irgendwie hat sich der disk creator aufgehängt...
<terradamos> Nein, aber mir ist sowas halt wichtig ;).
<terradamos> Ich möchte da ein Hintergrund von der Republic of Gamers haben, da ich einen Rechner von der Firma habe. Für den einen ist das vielleicht nicht wichtig aber ich habe mich durch openSUSE daran gewöhnt :D
<terradamos> Es ist doch eher eine Marke :D
<VivaConAgua> terradamos: Das mit dem Rahmen scheint wohl nicht direkt zu gehen. Lies dir in dem Artikel mal den Abschnitt Themes durch, damit ist noch mehr möglich
<bullgard4> Mein E-Mail-Client sendet meine interne IP-Adresse zusammen mit jeder ausgehenden E-Mail. Wie kann ich das verhindern? 
<VivaConAgua> bullgard4: Welcher E-Mail Client? Thunderbird?
<bullgard4> VivaConAgua: Evolution
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Was hast Du zu verbergen? Was ist an einer internen IP so interessant/geheim dass man dass wöllen müsste?
<bullgard4> jokrebeloO
<jokrebel> bullgard4: "[18:57] <bullgard4> jokrebeloO" was möchtest Du damit aussagen? Und vor allem; was hat das ganze mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun (was ich _Dich_ nicht das erste mal fragen muss!)
<bullgard4> oO
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Dir ist klar, dass Du hier immer wieder Gradwanderung betreibst?
<jokrebel> …Abmahnungen hattest Du ja mehr als genug.
<smeexs> kann ich ubuntu 11.10 einfach updaten wenn 12.04 kommt oder muss ich komplett neu aufsetzen ? 
<jokrebel> smeexs: Upgrade sollte möglich sein.
<smeexs> ok 
<smeexs> hatte ja eigentlich angenommen die neue version kommt schon am 12.04 
<jokrebel> 12.04 steht für 2012 Monat 04 - und es dauert nicht mehr lang ;-)
<smeexs> achso is das gemeint na gut -.-
<dadrc> 28. ist momentan vorgesehen
<bergelmir> jokrebel: also mit der alternate bin ich nun zumindest schonmal in die installation gekommen
<jokrebel> bergelmir: Na prima
<Guschtel> smeexs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule
<kubine> Title: PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<smeexs> is schon erledigt , hab ubuntu 11.10 installiert da man ja sowieso updaten kann , sonst hätte ich noch gewartet mit dem pc 
<Igramul> Hi, ich habe mal eine Frage: Wie kann ich bei mehreren DVB-Adaptern feststellen, welcher Eintrag unter /dev/dvb zu welcher Hardware gehört?
<bekks> Über dmesg, und lsmod -k
<SamShooter> Habt ihr auch Problem mit Facebook(XMPP) in verbindung mit Pidgin oder Empathy? Bei mir wird immer "Falsches Passwort" gemeldet, obwohl es zu 100% richtig ist.
<aaaaaaa> Hallo
<SamShooter> Hi
<aaaaaaa> ich hatte 3 Laufwerke die zufällig gelöscht habe
<aaaaaaa> hat vielleicht jemand eine idee wie ich die wieder herstellen kann
<aaaaaaa> der inhalt müßte aber noch drauf sein
<ppq> aaaaaaa: wenn du glück hast, klappt es mit testdisk: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<Fuchs> aaaaaaa: kannst Du mal "geloescht" definieren? 
<Fuchs> aaaaaaa: so oder so: Link von ppq anschauen
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung nochmal mit anklicken :)
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<aaaaaaa> wollte c laufwerk neu aufsetzen wo dann gesagt wurde sollte mbr machen
<aaaaaaa> somit habe ich aber auch den zugriff auf die anderen laufwerke gelöscht
<ppq> das klingt so, als ob du nicht von laufwerken sprichst, sondern von partitionen
<aaaaaaa> genau
<ppq> naja, probier mal testdisk
<Fuchs> hrm, im besten Fall hat es nur die Partitionstabelle getoetet
<Fuchs> _bevor_ Du etwas machst:  mach ein Vollbackup mit dd 
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du basteln ohne Angst zu haben, dass es schlimmer wird. 
<bekks> "neu aufsetzen"?
<aaaaaaa> ist es auch möglich alle partitionen zu kopieren außer c 
<bekks> Ja.
<aaaaaaa> habe nicht so eine große festplatte
<bekks> Einzeln halt.
<ppq> bekks: schwierig, da die partitionstabelle weg ist
<bekks> Jetzt wo du es sagst :)
<ppq> aaaaaaa: mach besser ein image der kompletten platte, zur not auf eine externe festplatte
<Fuchs> wenn es die Partitionstabelle geplaettet hat: technisch gesehen ja, aus Anwendersicht aber: nein
<Fuchs> mach ein Image auf eine USB Platte, wenn da wichtige Daten drauf waren
<aaaaaaa> will ich auch auf eine usb platte jedoch ist die nicht so groß 
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, habe mir durch ein ppa irgendwie die paketverwaltung verwirrt: http://pastebin.com/idNvSjd0
<kubine> Title: $ sudo apt-get upgrade Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<WasserDragoon> die pakete gnome-colors und shiki-colors scheinen aber korrekt installiert zu sein
<WasserDragoon> wie kriege ich diese fehlermeldungen wieder weg die übrigens bei jedem apt-get befehl auftauchen
<WasserDragoon> somit auch bei jedem update über die gui
<bergelmir> Was mache ich denn, wenn ich 6 Festplatten in meinem Rechner habe und mir am Ende der Ubuntu-Installation die Frage gestellt wird, wo denn der MBR geschrieben werden soll?
<bergelmir> Habe irgendwie keine Lust den MBR auf einer anderen Festplatte als meiner Systemplatte zu installieren.
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Erstmal alle Fremdquellen deaktivieren und dann ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" und das dann komplett pasten, bitte.
<apollo13> bergelmir: dann installier ihn auf der systemplatte und stell das bios so ein, dass es davon bootet
<bergelmir> apollo13: ich weiß aber nicht ob nun /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, ... meine systemplatte ist
<bergelmir> hier wird immer nur von "erster" und "zweiter" festplatte in den beispielen gesprochen
<apollo13> bergelmir: du weißt doch hoffentlich wo du dein system installiert hast :þ
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel alles klar wird gemacht
<ppq> bergelmir: schau mal mit 'sudo fdisk -l', wo die partitionen gelandet sind die du angelegt hast bzw, die angelegt wurden
<bergelmir> apollo13: auf meiner festplatte, die unnatürlich groß ist gegenüber meinen anderen :)
<apollo13> dann wie ppq gesagt hat
<apollo13> oder einfach den output von mount angucken
<bergelmir> ppq: wie komme ich denn in eine konsole? bin noch bei der installation.
<apollo13> strg + alt + f2
<bergelmir> /bin/sh: fdisk: not found
<apollo13> dann ist mount dein freund ;)
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/WCjFJuyi
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiri - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bergelmir> ha :D da war ja was... /dev/sde
<ppq> bergelmir: alternate-cd? versuch mal /sbin/fdisk -l
<bergelmir> mount hat funktioniert
<ppq> ok
<bergelmir> /sbin/fdisk existiert aber auch nicht
<aaaaaaa> wäre es vielleicht möglich mit einer windows cd zu reparieren, habe nicht so eine große platte
<bergelmir> okay, wie komme ich nun wieder zur installation? strg+alt+fX zeigen alle nicht die installation
<ppq> bergelmir: F1 dürfte das sein
<apollo13> die ist afaik bei f1
<SamShooter> strg alt f1 oder f7?
<bergelmir> ah :) f1 ist korrekt, aber musste mich ausloggen
<apollo13> ähm?
<apollo13> das klingt seeeehr komisch
<bergelmir> puhhhhhhh :D hab versehentlich /dev/ und dann ENTER.
<bergelmir> apollo13: alternate, nix gui
<ppq> aaaaaaa: windows kann, soweit ich weiß, keine verschütt gegangenen partitionstabellen wiederherstellen. ein versuch würde deine situation wahrscheinlich nur verschlimmern. wenn du kein backup machen kannst, probier es direkt mit testdisk. da ist dann natürlich das risiko eines datenverlistes größer, das muss dir klar sein. 
<apollo13> ja eh, sonst wärs ja f7, trotzdem komisch
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Puh - vielleicht "gnome-colors-common" mal versuchen zu entfernen (notfalls purgen)? …vorallem schon mal das Backup bereitlegen bzw. _endlich_ herstellen.
<bergelmir> komisch :) nun ist f2 die konsole, f1 die installation
<bergelmir> aber diesmal wars eine einfache busybox
<bergelmir> schwarz/weiß
<bergelmir> die vorhin war lila/weiß :)
<bergelmir> okay, installation ist soweit durch, aber leider bootet nicht ubuntu sondern das windows von einer anderen platte
<bergelmir> wie biege ich das gerade? live und grub update?
<apollo13> im bios die richtige platte als boot medium einstellen
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: "apt-get install -f" könnte sowas ggf. auch vielleicht fixen.
<bergelmir> fühle mich wie ein anfänger :D hatte lange zeit keine probleme mehr bei der installation von ubuntu *g*
<bergelmir> okay, mein laptop-akku geht zuneige und ich muss noch einkaufen.
<bergelmir> danke an alle ;) ab jetzt sollte ich allein weiterkommen
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel install -f hat jedenfalls nicht geholfen, werde mal purgen und neu installieren
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Viel Erfolg
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel hmm hat leider auch nichts gebracht :-(
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel bin gleich wieder daa
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Hat sich was geändert?
<bekks> Die Lösung ist wahrscheinlich, das PPA zu entfernen, und alles was aus diesem PPA stammt, ebenfalls.
<WasserDragoon> bekks: dann habe ich aber die pakete nicht mehr :-)
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Ohne funktionsfähige Paketverwaltung wird das über kurz oder lang aber nicht die Lösung sein, auf diese(s) PPA-Paket nicht verzichten zu wollen.
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: ich merke gerade, das stammt garnicht von einem ppa
<WasserDragoon> das ist von den offiziellen repos
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Nichtsdestotrotz solltest Du es besser reparieren.
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: ja mag sein nur weiß ich so garnicht wie weils eben kein ppa is und mir die möglichkeit entfällt das ppa und deren pakete einmal komplett zu entfernen und nach nem neustart nochmal zu probieren
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Zeig bitte mal die Ausgabe von apt-cache policy paketname in einem Pastebin.
<bekks> Und bitte auch die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a und ls -lha /etc/sources.list.d/ sowie den Inhalt von /etc/apt/sources.list
<WasserDragoon> bekks jokrebel ich glaube ich habs jetzt hinbekommen, hab die pakete gnome-colors shiki-colors und gnome-colors-common mal gepurged
<WasserDragoon> und nach nem neustart wars wieder clean
<WasserDragoon> und jetzt kann ichs ohne die probleme wieder installieren
<nemesis> guten abend, eine frage zu ssh-verbindungen: kann man ein zweites "terminal" aufmachen bei einer bestehenden verbindung ohne sich nochmals extra zu verbinden?
<bekks> nemesis: Nein.
<bekks> Nicht, ohne das Programm screen oder tmux zu benutzen.
<WasserDragoon> bekks jokrebel hm mist ne nach neuinstallation kommen die meldungen schonwieder -.- das gibts doch nicht
<nemesis> bevorzugt?
<WasserDragoon> pastebins kommen gleich
<nemesis> mit screen steh ich bissl auf kriegsfuß
<apollo13> dann hat sich die frage ja eh erübrigt^^
<WasserDragoon> bekks jokrebel http://pastebin.com/ERsXQTTX
<kubine> Title: $ sudo apt-cache policy gnome-colors gnome-colors: Installiert: 5.5.1-1 K - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<USCluke> hallo leute.. ich habe folgendes Problem: ich sehe in virtualbox keine buchstaben sondern nur "zeichen" ... siehe screenshot: http://www.imagebanana.com/view/butdgo62/Bildschirmfoto14.04.2012211305.png
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmfoto14.04.2012211305.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen (at www.imagebanana.com)
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Da sind doch immer noch jedem Menge Fremdquellen aktiv…
<apollo13> USCluke: wie geil ist das denn, auch haben will
<bekks> USCluke: Welche Ubuntuversion hast du da?
<USCluke> 11.10
<bekks> USCluke: Und was hast Du getan, bevor das so wurde?
<USCluke> naja, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose 
<bekks> Und davor?
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Schmeiß die Fremd- und Drittquellen raus. Deinstalliere die Pakete die daruas stammen. Mach ein update/upgrade und dann meld Dich wieder.
<USCluke> hmm... nichts besonderes
<bekks> USCluke: Wie auch immer, schmeiss virtualbox-ose komplett runter und installiere die aktuelle Version von www.virtualbox.org
<ppq> USCluke: führ bitte mal 'locale | pastebinit' aus
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel die sind deaktiviert, habe überall ein # in der datei davor
<WasserDragoon> hat ja nichts gebracht zudem stammen die pakete aus den offiziellen ubuntu repos wie man sieht
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Die Pakete sind aber noch installiert.
<WasserDragoon> und keines der ppas stellt die pakete sonst bereit
<USCluke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/930000/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<WasserDragoon> bekks: ich habe sie mehrfach deinstalliert gepurged und sogar neu gestartet
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Wirf alles runter, was aus PPAs stammt, sonst wird man das Problem nicht lösen können.
<bekks> ALLE Pakete aus AlLEN PPA die du hast?
<WasserDragoon> ja genau ich deinstalliere jetzt wine, sämtliche programme die ich über wine laufen lasse, jdownloader usw.
<WasserDragoon> ich weiß nicht was das mit den fremdquellen zu tun haben soll
<bekks> Ok, dann bin ich raus aus dem Ticket, wenn Du den Lösungsweg nicht akzeptieren willst.
<ppq> USCluke: auf einem deutschen system?
<USCluke> jo
<WasserDragoon> bekks: ich habe auf einem anderen laptop exakt die gleichen fremdquellen + gnome-colors und shiki-colors
<WasserDragoon> die spielen auch wunderbar zusammen
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Wenn die Paketverwaltung klemmt hat das meist in Fremdquellen die Ursache. Warum mienst Du wird bei Fremdquellen zu Vorsicht und Bedacht geraten?
<ppq> USCluke: das ist merkwürdig. schließ mal virtualbox und führe es mit 'LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 virtualbox' aus (aber bloß nicht als root)
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel weil man pakete mit einschleußen kann die den gleichen namen tragen aber wenn du dir mal die quellen anschaust und in den ppas die paketauflistung anguckst
<WasserDragoon> wirst du kein einziges gnome-colors shiki-colors whatever paket finden, was in der fehlermeldung aufgelistet ist
<WasserDragoon> die policy hat ja auch ausgegeben von woher das paket kommt
<WasserDragoon> bzw die pakete
<USCluke> ja das ist das nächste merkwürdige... wenn ichs über terminal ausführen mag, sagt er Failed to open the X11 display! übers menü kann ers aber ausführen
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Das was gerade "klemmt" muss auch nicht zwangsläufig der Auslöser des Problems sein.
<apollo13> sachtmal funktioniert apt default-release in ubuntu richtig?
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel meine idee wäre jetzt gewesen aus dem apt cache die deb zu entfernen, die beim install genommen wurde
<WasserDragoon> vielleicht wurde die beim herunterladen beschädigt
<WasserDragoon> vorher noch alle genannten pakete purgen, neustarten und dann nochmal versuchen die pakete zu installieren
<ppq> USCluke: das ist auch nicht normal. sicher dass du da nicht gerade per ssh oder so auf nem anderen rechner bist? ;) naja, jedenfalls in dem fall: 'DISPLAY=:0.0 LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 virtualbox' mal probieren
<bekks> Wenn das deb beschädigt wäre, könntest Du es nicht installieren, wei les nicht entpackt werden könnte.
<bekks> USCluke: Das ist normal, je nachdem welchen User du da benutzt.
<USCluke> selbes "Bild"
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Manuell irgedwas irgendwo rauszulöschem halte ich für gefährlich. Sowas sollte die _allerletzte_ Notmaßnahme sein, IMHO.
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Mit sowas, denke ich, riskierst Du nur, dass sich Deine Paketverwaltung nur noch mehr weigert korrekt zu funktionieren.
<WasserDragoon> hm kann sein aber mir ist das zu viel arbeit nun alle fremdquellen zu deinstallieren und dann irgendwie versuchen das problem zu lösen und dann alles wieder installieren
<WasserDragoon> um dann festzustellen dass es wieder nicht funktioniert, das wäre verschwendete zeit
<WasserDragoon> dann muss ich mich eben mit der meldung abfinden und sie ignoriere
<WasserDragoon> n
<WasserDragoon> funktioniert ja nun schon seit wochen, hatte heute erstmals zeit mich etwas mit diesem fehler zu befassen
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Was langfristig nicht gutgehen wird. 
<Speefak> hat jmd ein plan von vsftp configs ?
<Speefak> standalone heits doch der server als eine instanz und nicht als dienst gestaretet 
<USCluke> hat jemand noch ne idee zu meiner coolen virtualbox !?
<Speefak> aber irgentwie ist es genau anders herum, wenn die option listen yes gesetzt ist kann ich den als server starten
<bekks> Wenn ein FTP Server nicht "horchen" darf, kann er nicht funktionieren.
<guntbert> Speefak: falsch, standalone heisst als eigenständiger Dienst, sonst managt ihn der xinetd
<Speefak> ahhso da sollte man vllt auch mal in die config schreiben
<bekks> Das steht in der Dokumentation.
<Speefak> bin da grad auch etwas verwirrd, xinetd/init.d werden doch von upstart abeglöst
<guntbert> Speefak: das staht so da
<bekks> xinetd hat NICHTS mit init zu tun, und init wird von upstart abgelöst.
<guntbert> Speefak: wieder falsch, du verwechselst init.d mit inetd
<Speefak> dachte das wär das selbe
<bekks> Du solltest deinen Server dringend vom Netz nehmen ;)
<Speefak> der läuft inner VM *GG
<Speefak> hab heute schon was gelernt *lach
<bekks> Das macht es nicht besser, ob der in einer VM läuft oder nicht.
<Speefak> ??? ich teste das teil in der VM mach die config etc und das VM netz ist vom LAN getrennt
<bekks> Wie kann man das denn dann testen? :)
<Speefak> ich geb auf für heute - mein hirn hat gestern zu start gelitten
<guntbert> Speefak: bitte *bevor* du einen server ans Netz hängst solltest du dir über die basics im Netzwerk und im OS klar sein
<dreamon__> Wenn ich "avrdude -p m644 -c stk200 -v > /tmp/output.txt" mache.. dann kommt eine lange ausgabe. aber das was in die Datei umgeleitet wird, ich nicht die Ausgabe die ich auf dem Bildschirm sehe. WAs mache ich falsch?
<Speefak> guntbert, bin ich auch nur verwirrd mich die vsftp config grad ein wenig
<bekks> Bist Du nicht, hast Du heute schonmal bewiesen :)
<bekks> dreamon__: Du musst auch noch stderr umleiten.
<Speefak> bekks, in dem ich der server VM die ip 192.100.100.1 geb dem cliebt 192.100.100.2 und mein lan läuft mit 192.168.1.XX
<guntbert> Speefak: ich will dich nicht kränken, aber wenn dich standalone schon verwirrt wirds vielleicht zeit für etwas Schlaf :-)
<Speefak> somit hängen die vms gar nicht im netz
<Guschtel> doch?
<Speefak> das dacht ich mir schon um 18 uhr *gg
<bekks> Speefak: Das kann man an der IP nicht festlegen. :)
<dreamon__> bekks, Wie leite ich das um? 
<bekks> Speefak: Schonmal was von Routing gehört? :)
<Guschtel> dreamon__: 2>&1
<bekks> avrdude -p m644 -c stk200 -v 2>&1 > /tmp/output.txt
<Speefak> ich komm vom lan jedenfalls nicht in das testnetz und anders rum das sollte reichen
<dreamon__> Ah danke. hab ich noch nie gesehen.
<Speefak> der apache war ja auch richtig konfiguriert - man sollte beim platten wechsel nur ALLE file kopieren und die nicth hälfte vergessen :)
<bekks> Und als Serverbetreiber sollte man den Unterschied zwischen xinetd und init.d auch kennen ;(
<bekks> ;)
<dreamon__> Nun ist die Datei leer. 
<jokrebel> gebt doch den Botnetzbetreiber auch ne Chance.
<Speefak> jo das kommt die tage, komme mit typo schon gar nicht mehr weiter weil der ganze andere kram dazwischen kommt
<Speefak> egal mit mehr schlaf klappt das denken auch wieder
<Speefak> 4 stunden sind defintiv zu wenig in kombi mit 4L franziskaner nicht grad denk förderlich
<Speefak> wie dem auch sei eine frage noch damit ich ruhig schlafen kann : ich will den vsftp server als dienst betriben genau wie den ssh deamon, 
<bekks> Dann mach das :)
<Speefak> gestartet wird der dann über die init.d geschichte
<Speefak> richtig ?
<bekks> Richtig.
<Speefak> aber dann müsste die option listen doch auf NO stehn 
<bekks> Wieso das?
<guntbert> Speefak: bitte lies einmal, was inetd/xinetd macht
<Speefak> #Run Standalone ? blah blah ne zeote tiefer listen=YES
<Speefak> guntbert das kommt morgen dafür reichts heute nicht mehr
<Speefak> will nur noch eben durch die o.g. geschichte blicken dann reichts für heute
<bekks> man 5 vsftpd.conf lesen, insbesondere die Erklärung zu "listen".
<guntbert> ok, dann lass es jetzt aber wirklich :)
<bekks> Stichwort Dokumentation und so.
<Speefak> joo die manpage gibt mehr onfos als die dokumentierte conf ;)
<bekks> Was hast Du anderes erwartet?
<Speefak> in dem fall heist heist standalone = server mode
 * Speefak wird grad einiges klar
<bekks> Falsch.
<Speefak> ich glaub i
<Speefak> äähhh
<bekks> BEIDES ist server mode.
<bekks> Es geht darum, wie der gestartet und wann er wieder gestoppt wird.
<Speefak> er soll nicht per user sondern per dienst gestartet werden
<bekks> Was soll "per Dienst" bedeuten?
<jokrebel> .oO( Und nichts davon ist Ubuntu-Support im eigentlichen Sinne IMHO )
<bekks> Solange der vsftpd läuft, ist das ein Dienst.
<Speefak> und nur eine instanz soll laufe und nicht für jede verbindung ein neuer vsftp prozess gestartet werden
<bekks> Völlig egal wie der gestartet wird.
<Speefak> dienst = die init/upstat geschichte
<Speefak> user = ausführen inner shell
<bekks> vsftpd == Dienst, siehe das d am Ende.
<guntbert> Speefak: bitte lass es für heute...
<Speefak> ich glaub is echt besser guntbert *fg
<jokrebel> Speefak: Und Morgen dann vielleicht gleich in #ubuntu-de-offtopic da das wohl absolut kein Ubuntu-Problem ist. Danke.
<Speefak> jo 
<Speefak> den unterschied von inetd und upstart/init.d hab ich grad noch mal gegoolge und begriffen
<Speefak> wenigstens ein erfolgserlebnis für heute
<Speefak> )
<Speefak> ich  wünsch euch ne gute nacht 
<Speefak> thx 4 support
<Speefak> ..
<digistuss> hallo zusammen
<digistuss> http://pastebin.de/25306 <- ich würde gerne wissen was/wer da mein apachelog im 5 minuten rythmus zuballert und ob ich evtl. malware zum opfer gefallen bin. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
<kubine> Title: 127.0.0.1 - - [08/Apr/2012:07:55:02 +0200] "GET /server-status?auto HTTP/1.1" 4 | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<bekks> digistuss: In DEN beiden Zeilen steht, dass das 127.0.0.1 ist.
<digistuss> ja das hab ich gesehen
<bekks> Das beantwortet deine Frage :)
<digistuss> und welcher prozess greift da im 5 minuten takt darauf zu?
<digistuss> die frage mit der malware ja, aber ich würd gern wissen was da so hartnäckig ist
<digistuss> kann es eventuell mit munin oder webalizer zusammenhängen?
<koegs> ja
<koegs> vor allem munin
<digistuss> hmmm
<digistuss> ich glaub das wars auch
<digistuss> munin log ist ebenfalls im 5 minuten takt
<digistuss> und die zeiten decken sich miteinander
<digistuss> <-- doof :)
<TodesToaster> Hallo. Ich hab momentan n dual-boot auf meinem laptop. Windows7x64 und Ubuntu 11.10x64. Unter ubuntu heizt mein laptop wie blöd und schafft gerade noch so anderthalb stunden mitm akku. Unter windows läuft es ruhig und schafft gut 5h. Mach ich was falsch? sollte linux nicht stromsparender sein, als windows?
<ppq> TodesToaster: hängt von der konfiguration und der hardwareunterstützung ab
<ppq> !strom_sparen
<kubine> ppq: Informationen zu Strom_sparen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Strom_sparen
<TodesToaster> danke
<TodesToaster> Verschlüsselung ist kein wesentlicher faktor, oder?
<ppq> im prinzip schon, doch. vollverschlüsselung erhöht die cpu-last.
<ppq> ob das nu signifikant ist, bezweifle ich aber
<SunTsu> kommt drauf an ob er viel swappt
<TodesToaster> Ich denke nicht, dass da viel geswappt wird. Schon, wenn ich linux boote macht das ding n mordskrach
<TodesToaster> Ohne, dass ich was mache
<ppq> TodesToaster: was ist das für hardware?
<TodesToaster> N dell vostro 3550
<TodesToaster> Sandy bridge
<SunTsu> TodesToaster: Schau doch mal ob es eventuell zu Deinem Laptop Linux-spezifische Doku gibt
<TodesToaster> okay
<ppq> TodesToaster: googlen nach "vostro 3550 ubuntu" könnte auch helfen ;)
<TodesToaster> Was ich auch seltsam finde, ist, dass der bildschirm nach dem start erst mal ne minute irgendwie "flackert". Also er flackert nicht an/aus, aber die maus flackert irgendwie. Da, weg, da weg
<digistuss> hatte ich bei meinem asus netbook auch bis ich nen speziell angepassten kernel verwendet hab
<TodesToaster> Und allgemein ist er da langsam
<TodesToaster> Ich les mir jetzt erst mal nacheinander ein paar sachen durch. Danke. Ich schau später nochmal rein. Wenn euch noch was einfällt, highlighted mich. danke
<limboxx> kennt jemand von euch nen deutschen oder englischen channel in dem mir mit programmier-fragen (java) geholfen werden kann?
<Fuchs> limboxx: /msg alis list *java
<Fuchs> limboxx: gibt Dir relativ schnell mal ##java als Empfehlung 
<Fuchs> limboxx: vorher willst Du aber http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup lesen 
<limboxx> alis?  du meinst bestimmt alias?
<kubine> Title: freenode: frequently-asked questions (at freenode.net)
<Fuchs> nein, ich meine alis. 
<limboxx> alis funktioniert bei mir nicht Oo
<dadrc> deshalb ja auch /msg alis, nicht /alis
<Fuchs> limboxx: ist an sich egal, Du willst nach ##java, aber vorher willst Du Dir einen Nick registrieren
<Fuchs> weil Du da sonst nicht reinkommst 
<limboxx> bin ich nicht mehr geauthed? mom da spinnt wohl wieder der bnc
<Fuchs> *schauder* 
<Fuchs> Dein aktueller Nick ist hier eh nicht registriert, nur so als Randbemerkung
<limboxx> warum "*schauder*"
<Fuchs> ignorier das. 
<limboxx> switchnet quakenet :freenode
<limboxx> switchnet
<Fuchs> limboxx: / soll helfen 
<limboxx> ach mist  ja danke, heut ist einfach nicht mein tag
<Fuchs> und das *schauder* kam von besagtem Quakenet </randbemerkung> 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache. 
<limboxx> so jetzt siehts gleich viel besser aus
<Fuchs> registriert und angemeldet, nun kannst Du auch nach ##java
<limboxx> dann sag ich mal danke fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-15
<bibsch> hallo
<bibsch> noch jemand wach?
<bibsch> ich hab auf meinem rootserver ständig 3000kbs upload. mich würde mal interessieren von was das kommt
<bibsch> wie kann ich das ausfindig machen?
<dAnjou> bibsch_: nethog vielleicht
<dAnjou> http://nethogs.sourceforge.net/
<kubine> Title: NetHogs: What program is using that bandwidth? (at nethogs.sourceforge.net)
<SmellChen> hi boy!
<SmellChen> q
<Nd34n> oi
<jokrebel> Mein exotischer Drucker hat nur einen grottenschlechten Treiber. Selbst eine 1seitige Nurtext-E-Mail dauert fast 10 Minuten, bis sie aus dem Drucker rauskommt (Bei "größeren" Sachen, wenns denn überhaupt bis zum Druck kommt, schon auch mal eine halbe Stunden). Behelfe mich momentan so, dass ich das zu Druckende mittels Win-XP unter Virtualbox ausdrucke.
<jokrebel> Sehr umständlich, aber immer noch besser als eine Halbe Stunde warten, um dann festzustellen, dass ohne Ausdruck wohl die Übermittlung zum Drucker abgebrochen wurde. Jetzt meine Frage. Könnte das vielleicht mittels Wine etwas einfacher klappen? Wie installiere ich einen Drucker in Wine, falls das überhaupt geht?
<bekks> Die vbox Lösung ist die einzige, die sauber funktioniert.
<jokrebel> bekks: Hm, schade. Könnte man denn dann da noch irgendwie optimieren/automatisieren? Momentan kopiere ich es in einen Austauschordner (machmal sogar erst nach aufwändiger Umwandlung zum PDF), fahre die VM hoch, öffne das Objekt mit dem entsprechenden Programm und drucke dann endlich von dort aus aus.
<bekks> Shared folders benutzen.
<bekks> Dann kannst Du direkt aus der VM heraus das Dokument auswählen und drucken,
<jokrebel> bekks: Genau deshalb hab ich ja dieses Verzeichnis /nutze das so also ja schon). Trotzdem muss ich halt zB. ne Mail erstmal dorthin speichern. VM starten. Mittels Outlook die Mail öffnen. Drucken. USB zur VM durchreichen.
<bekks> Du kannst einen automatischen Filter für USB bauen für die VM, und du kannst auch dein /home z.B. per shared folder durchreichen.
<bekks> Und wenn Du lokal als PDF druckst, sparst Du Dir auch Outlook in der VM.
<jokrebel> bekks: Sprich: dann 2mal drucken sozusagen? Einmal "lokal als PDF" unter Ubuntu und anschließend "echt" in der VM, oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<jokrebel> "lokal als PDF" heißt im Drucken-Dialog "in Datei drucken" - Right?
<bekks> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Druckwerkzeuge
<kubine> Title: Druckwerkzeuge › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> bekks: Danke. Heißt das, ich brauch unbedingt CUPS-PDF? Oder könnte "Drucken" - "In Datei Drucken" - "Name: Ausgabe.pdf" - "in Ordner speichern: Austausch" _alleine_ auch schon reichen?
<bekks> Nein, dann hast Du RAW Daten in einer Datei mit der Endung .pdf
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich hab das so nicht händisch hingeschrieben. Wenn ich das "in Datei drucken" auswähle ist das bereits mit Ausgabe.pdf vorbelegt :-/
<bekks> Probier es doch mal aus, ob das wirklich ein PDF ist.
<jokrebel> hm - stümt <g>
<jokrebel> bekks: Scheint auch ohne cups-pdf zu gehen (ist definitiv nicht installiert) und hab das grad mit Deinem Link versucht. Da wird nen 6-seitige PDF kreiert, die sich mit dem Dokumentenbetrachter einwandfrei öffnen und darstellen lässt.
<dadanopan> hallo, ist hier vllt jmd der sich mit wlan auskennt?
<koegs> !frag > dadanopan 
<kubine>  dadanopan: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<dadanopan> ok, also, ich habe einen dualboot mit win vista und ubuntu 11.10; wlan funktioniert unter win vista perfekt, es kommt zu keinen störungen, aber unter ubuntu bricht es ständig ab, vorallem wenn ich z.B. etwas größeres herunterlade (aktualisierungen z.B.)
<jokrebel> dadanopan: Welcher Treiber? Welche WLAn-Karte?
<dadanopan> Fritz Wlan USB Stick N/ am PC habe ich noch eine Atheros WLAn karte, kann es sein das diese beiden in konflikt stehen?
<jokrebel> dadanopan: Nicht auszuschließen
<lostpw> Peace  @all
<jokrebel> dadanopan: Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere werden FritzSticks eher nicht so gut unterstützt. Die Atheros ist eine fest verbaute?
<PBeck> hi
<lostpw> hiho hat hier jmd ahnung von bumblebee usw
<jokrebel> !frag > lostpw: 
<kubine>  lostpw:: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<lostpw> also kennt jmd eine möglichkeit ein programm zu starten welchen libgl brauch ohne dafür mittels optirun die nvidia karte ansteuern zu müssen, dh ich will ein prog mit libgl von der intel karte aus starten
<dreamon> Gibt es ein programm wo man einfach seine Mountpoint einhängen kann. Am besten ohne Konsole in einer gui. Auf dem Tablet ist es lästig das immer einzugeben
<Minipluto> an einem Rechner mit 10.04 32 Bit läuft seit 2 Wochen (wahrscheinlich nach einem Update) Adobe Flash im Firefox nicht mehr. Unter about:plugins wird das Plugin allerdings angezeigt. Habe auch schon das Paket mit synaptics entfernt und die libflashplayer.so manuell nach ~/.mozilla/plugins kopiert. Unter about_plugins wird es wieder angezeigt aber es verhält sich trotzdem alles so, als sei kein Plugin installiert. Woran kann es liegen?
<dadrc> dreamon, normalerweise zeigt dir der Dateimanager die verfügbaren Datenträger doch an, damit man sie mit 'nem Klick mounten kann
<basti> hallo. kleines problem. seit kurzem ist unity nicht mehr bedienbar. wenn das system hochfährt, ist alles ok, aber ich kann nicht starten und es laggt extrem. mit einstellungen hat es scheinbar nicht zu tun, da dies auch bei einem testaccount passiert. was könnte ich sonst noch testen?
<basti> ich kann mic auch nicht ausloggen, um zb einen anderen manager als unity zu nutzen/testen
<basti> kann es evtl an einem der letzten updates liegen? ich kann leider auch nicht googlen oä, da ich eben nichts starten kann...
<dadrc> basti, kann an so einigem liegen. kommst du auf ein terminal?
<basti> ja, bin ja gerade mit irssi hier
<dadrc> Dann wären /var/log/xorg.0.log und ~/.xsession-errors einer kaputten Session interessant
<dadrc> Geht ganz gut mit pastebinit
<basti> kann man den link irgendwie hier rein kopieren (lassen), oder muss ich mitschreiben?
<basti> 931020 nopaste von ubunutu
<basti> 931022
<beaver74> basti, den link markieren und hier einfügen?
<basti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931020/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<basti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931022/
<beaver74> basti, genau so :)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<basti> beaver74: lustig. über zwei terminals wird das schwer
<basti> und ohne maus
<beaver74> ja, doll is das net.. stimmt schon
<dadrc> basti, hast du die Session irgendwie gewaltsam beendet?
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, stürzt dein X-Server ab
<basti> dadrc: habe, nachdem nichts ging, über /etc/init.d/ lightdm neu gestartet
<dadrc> Also ja, ok.
<holgi> Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12) wie kann ich da den treiber updaten, mein hdmi anschluss geht da nicht
<dadrc> basti, hast du Autologin an?
<basti> dadrc: ja. 
<dadrc> basti, dann würd ich sagen: Mach es aus (lightdm.conf) und guck mal, ob es mit anderen Sessions auch passiert
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<basti> dadrc: wie soll ich den link aus irssi lesen?
<dadrc> lynx :>
<dadrc> Ansonsten: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<dadrc> Und den Autologin-Kram mit # auskommentieren
<holgi> Intel® Ironlake Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2  ist der teiber aber wo kann man den uopdatebn?
<basti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931030/ <- das kommt jetzt
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<basti> schon gut
<basti> sudo vergessen
<dadrc> Hat damit nichts zu tun
<dadrc> basti, mit Texteditor deiner Wahl (wahrscheinlich nano) die /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf aufmachen
<dadrc> holgi, das ist bestimmt kein Treiber. Pack mal bitte uname -a, lsb_release -a, lspci und lsmod in 'nen Pastebin
<basti> dadrc: das ist klar. bringt aber nichts. mit "gnome" das gleiche problem
<dadrc> unity-2d?
<basti> damit scheint es zu funktionieren
<dadrc> Damit klingt es nach Compiz-Problemen.
<dadrc> Irgendwelche PPAs drin?
<holgi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931038/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<basti> dadrc: mom, ich wechsel mal auf xchat. ist komfortabler
<holgi> gehts könnt ihr das lesen?
<dadrc> holgi, jau, passt.
<holgi> ok
<basti> dadrc, nur für wine
<holgi> kann man da was erkennen warum der hdmi anschluss nicht geht? liegt das am i915? modul
<basti> ich verstehe auch nicht, warum das auf einmal passiert. ich habe am system selber nichts geändert. zumindenst nicht wissentlich
<dadrc> holgi, das i915-Modul ist dein Grafiktreiber.
<dadrc> Was ist das für ein Laptop?
<dadrc> basti, keinerlei Updates gemacht?
<holgi> medion e 7214
<basti> dadrc, die die halt automatisch angezeigt werden. das schaue ich mir ehrlich gesagt nie wirklich genau an...
<dadrc> holgi, wie genau äußert sich das mit dem "nicht funktionieren" denn?
<dadrc> hat der laptop vielleicht einfach eine taste, die man drücken muss, um den ausgang zu aktivieren?
<holgi> also wenn ich den am tv anschliess erkennt er den sharp aber zeigt kein bild an
<holgi> die tase habe ich schon gedrückt
<holgi> fn + f3
<holgi> kann es am kabel liegen?
<dadrc> holgi, möglich, aber eher unwahrscheinlich.
<holgi> ja mit win7 ging es ja auch
<basti> kann man irgendwo sehen, ob es in letzter zeit updates für compiz gab, oder was halt damit zusammen hängt?
<dadrc> holgi, pastebin mal bitte xrandr -q
<basti> mit unity2d werde ich nicht warm werden...
<dadrc> basti, /var/log/dpkg.log
<basti> dadrc, dann könnte es am nvidia treiber liegen. der wurde am 13. geupdated. 
<holgi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931052/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> holgi, der Fernseher steckt aber schon dran und ist an, ja?
<holgi> mom sorry
<dadrc> basti, wär zumindest möglich. Mal probeweise die ältere Version wieder installieren, würd ich sagen
<holgi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931059/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<holgi> jetzt mit hdmi
<dadrc> also ein hd-ready-fernseher?
<holgi> ja
<dadrc> sieht ja eigentlich gut aus.
<dadrc> angeschlossen, rechts vom monitor ausgerichtet
<dadrc> und der fernseher ist auch auf den richtigen eingang geschaltet?
<holgi> ja
<basti> ist es normal, dass der treiber zweimal geladen ist? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nvidia_drv.so  > http://paste.ubuntu.com/931061/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<basti> na ja. ich starte mal neu und schau was passiert
<dadrc> basti, ist zumindest bei mir auch so und funktioniert.
<dadrc> holgi, welche Desktopumgebung?
<holgi> untiy 3d
<holgi> soll ich mal 2d versuchen?
<dadrc> Hast du mal in den Monitoreinstellungen den Fernseher aus und wieder an gemacht?
<holgi> nein mom
<holgi> ne geht leider nicht
<dadrc> holgi, dann hab ich nur noch eine Idee: Fernseher an und angesteckt, Rechner neustarten, gucken, ob es dann geht
<dadrc> Gab da mal einen Bug in der Richtung
<holgi> dann stürt der rechner ab
<dadrc> Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, was da los sein könnte. Wird erkannt, Auflösung stimmt. Dazu findet man nur Fehler mit kaputten Kabeln
<dadrc> Aber wenn das Setup unter Windows funktioniert, ist das unwahrscheinlich.
<basti> ich finde irgendwie keine möglichkeit die älteren treiber wieder zu installieren. kann mir jemand aushelfen? muss ich manuell die alten debs runterladen, oder wie funktioniert das? mit diesem hardware treiber tool jedenfalls nicht. oder ich bin blind
<holgi> ja ok 
<holgi> botte noch mal
<holgi> mal gucken
<lostpw> also kennt jmd eine möglichkeit ein programm zu starten welchen libgl brauch ohne dafür mittels optirun die nvidia karte ansteuern zu müssen, dh ich will ein prog mit libgl von der intel karte aus starten
<dadrc> basti, für sowas würd ich synaptic nehmen
<dadrc> dann nach nvidia-current suchen, markieren, dann Paket → Version erzwingen
<basti> dadrc, da wird nur die aktuelle/installierte angezeigt
<dadrc> basti, 11.10?
<basti> jup
<dadrc> 280.13-0ubuntu6?
<basti> 280.13-0ubuntu6.1
<holgi> ok geht auch nicht 
<holgi> leihe mir mal ein anderes kabel und veresuche es noch mal
<dadrc> Seltsam, ich kann da noch die alte Version aus oneiric (ohne -updates) erzwingen
<holgi> aber danke für deine hilfe
<dadrc> basti, mal bitte `apt-cache policy nvidia-current` in 'nen Pastebin
<dadrc> holgi, jo, gerne. Viel Erfolg.
<basti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/931090/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Da ist die Version ja
<dadrc> basti, apt-get install nvidia-current=280.13-0ubuntu6
<basti> ok, mal neu starten
<johannes1> Hi, ich habe einen bsd datenserver am laufen und möchte den gerne als datengrab an einen neuen ubuntu server anschließen, jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach einer stabilen und möglichst schnellen anbindung der beiden rechner aneinander. Samba fällt schon mal raus, also würde noch NFS bleiben, aber was gibt es da sonst noch?
<ppq> johannes1: sftp (sshfs) ist hübsch. das ist quasi wie von selbst eingerichtet, sicher und schnell
<basti> dank dir dadrc. läuft wieder. wie kann ich denn jetzt den neuen treiber/das paket "deaktivieren"? also, dass es bei einem update nicht automatisch gezogen wird.
<dAnjou> ich hab gehört, dass sshfs nich so toll sein soll für sowas. das warum hab ich vergessen -.-
<johannes1> ppq vielen dank für den tipp, ich werde mir das mal anschauen, wovon ich noch gehört habe ist iscsi aber das greift wohl noch tiefer an, so dass man zfs auf dem datengrab nicht mehr verwenden kann
<dadrc> basti, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction_to_Holding_Packages
<kubine> Title: PinningHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Einmal mit, einmal ohne GUI, wie du magst :)
<dAnjou> dadrc: gibts auch auf deutsch bei UU ;)
<ppq> dAnjou: klar, hat nachteile, aber wenn nur ein einziger user mit account auf dem ssh-server zugriff braucht ist es sehr praktisch
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning
<kubine> Title: Apt-Pinning › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> dAnjou, oh, wusst ich garnicht. Danke :)
<dadrc> basti, wenn dir deutsch lieber ist, dann siehe Link von dAnjou 
<ppq> johannes1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs
<kubine> Title: sshfs › FUSE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> ppq: das warum enthielt hauptsächlich performance/stabilitätsbedenken
<dAnjou> naja, whatever .. probieren geht über studieren :P
<basti> dadrc, ne passt schon. dank dir trotzdem dAnjou 
<ppq> dAnjou: bei timeouts hilft es, sin limit hochzusetzen, steht auch im wiki... falls du das meinst
<johannes1> ppq fuse möchte ich nicht gerne gehen
<dAnjou> kann sein, dass es das war
<ppq> ah, damit dürfte es noch einfacher sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount
<kubine> Title: gvfs-mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<basti> hmm. habe das paket in synaptic gelockt, aber wenn ich ein apt-get upgrade durchführe, will er es trotzdem installieren
<sdx23> johannes1: von den unkomplizierteren dürfte tatsächlich nfs die erste Wahl sein, wenn das dauerhaft werden soll.
<dadrc> basti, dann nimm mal den Link von dAnjou und mach "Pinning per version"
<johannes1> sdx23 ok, dann werde ich mich da noch ein bischen einlesen
<dAnjou> ppq: es ist ein server. meinste, dass da das GNOME virtual file system so einfach geht?
<woya> moin
<woya> ist es möglich 2 user unter der selben uid laufen zu lassen ?
<dAnjou> woya: was willst du erreichen?
<woya> 2 user sollen in einem verzeichnis arbeiten können ohne jedes mal alle datein auf 777 setzen zu müssen
<basti> so? http://paste.ubuntu.com/931117/ zumindest scheint apt-get es nicht mehr installieren zu wollen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> basti, -1 ist nicht das richtige
<dadrc> irgendwas über 1000 
<basti> warum? ich will doch, dass diese version nicht installiert wird
<dadrc> doch, ...ubuntu6 willst du, ...ubuntu6.1 nicht
<k1l_> woya: gruppen-rechte solltest du da nehmen
<woya> kann user 2 dann auch berechtigungen etc an datein von user1 ändern ? sowas bräuchte ich dabei nämlich auch
<basti> dadrc, bei mir ist momentan 5.1 installiert. und synaptic zegt mir nur die 6 als andere version an. 6.1 gibt es gar nicht
<basti> zumindenst laut meinem synaptic
<dAnjou> woya: warum?
<k1l_> woya: du verstehst wohl das rechte system noch nicht so ganz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> basti, also laut deinem Paste vorhin kennt dein Ubuntu ...6 und ...6.1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/931090/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<basti> dadrc, ich weiß. aber jetzt zeigt er mir nur die beiden an. 
<basti> dadrc, hast recht
<basti> ich war blind
<woya> k1l_ auf der seite steht die frage aber auch nich wirklich konkret beantwortet oO
<dAnjou> woya: ich wiederhole mal meine frage von vorhin und bitte dich, sie etwas ausführlicher zu beantworten
<dAnjou> woya: was willst du erreichen?
<k1l_> woya: was spricht denn dagegen beide user in $tollegruppe zu packen und die rechte des verzeichnisses entsprechend anzupassen?
<dAnjou> es ist nicht unbedingt das optimalste, die lösung, die du im kopf hast, durchzuprügeln
<basti> so, mal die neue festplatte einbauen. danke noch mal dadrc 
<woya> dAnjou also noch mal ich hab user1 und user2 beide sollen als home /home/user haben 
<woya> von user1 erstellte datein soll user2 auch bearbeiten können und zwar komplett... also auch chmod und ähnliches auf die datein von user1 
<dAnjou> was is denn der sinn? gib doch den leuten einfach denselben account
<dAnjou> alles andere wird dir irgendwann nochmal nur kopfschmerzen bereiten
<woya> das mit dem selben acc find ich sehr unschön... jeder sollte sein eigenes login haben
<dAnjou> is doch müll (sorry). beschreibe endlich das ganze setup, das du da versuchst aufzubauen.
<woya> hab ich doch gerate oO
<dAnjou> "gerate" ಠ_ಠ 
<dAnjou> war ich wieder zu pöhse?
<dAnjou> menno
<Olytibar> hey, die Soundausgabe (pulseaudio) ruckelt bei mir irgendwie, da gibt es kleine aussetzer, allerdings nicht bei allen Programmen. Ich habe schon versucht, die Priorität von PulseAudio anzupassen, aber das hat keinen Effekt, außerdem sollte es mein PC ohne Probleme stemmen können, und dann müsste das ja bei allen Anwendungen auftreten.
<dAnjou> Olytibar: die Musi auf ner externen?
<Olytibar> dAnjou: nein, die soundkarte ist onboard, ALC889A um genau zu sein.
<dAnjou> sorry, ich frags nochmal in normaler sprache :P .. ist die Musik auf einer externen, per usb angeschlossenen festplatte?
<dAnjou> eventuell ist es nämlich nicht pulseaudio, das da zicken macht
<dAnjou> lässt sich aber vllt. mit pulseaudio beheben, indem man den einfach mehr cachen lässt
<lostpw> also kennt jmd eine möglichkeit ein programm zu starten welchen libgl brauch ohne dafür mittels optirun die nvidia karte ansteuern zu müssen, dh ich will ein prog mit libgl von der intel karte aus starten
<molnitza> Hi. Ich nutze Ubuntu mit Gnome3. Bei Programmen ist es bei mir teilweise so, dass nur das Fenster angezeigt wird und erst beim drüberwischen mit der Maus über dieses erscheinen die Texte/Buttons/Eingabefelder/etc. woran kann das lliegen?
<jokrebel> molnitza: Meist hat sowas mit der Grafikkarte/-Treiber zu tun.
<molnitza> jokrebel: das problem besteht mit dem nvidia open source und proprietärem treiber. 
<Olytibar> dAnjou: Das scheint in der tat damit zusammenzuhängen, auf der RAM-Disk tritt es gar nicht auf, bei der festplatte ein bisschen, wenn ich mehrere flacs von der externen gleichzeitig wiedergebe dann stottert es wie verrückt.
<TodesToaster> Hey, hat wer n McD gutschein für pearl übrig?
<Olytibar> dAnjou: Wie kann ich das nun beheben?
<jokrebel> TodesToaster: Und das hat _was_genau_ mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun?
<dAnjou> TodesToaster: erst denken, dann posten
<TodesToaster> Jo, als ob hier drin alles zum thema wär
<dAnjou> Olytibar: weiß nich mehr, n kumpel hatte das mal. google hat wohl im endeffekt geholfen
<jokrebel> TodesToaster: Für Offtopic haben wir extra einen separaten Kanal und da brauchen wir auch nicht drüber diskutieren. Wenn das Supportthema mal ein bisschen abschweift wär das was anderes.
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Wie läßt man PulseAudio einfach mehr cachen?
<dAnjou> sorry, hab ich auch vergessen
<bullgard4> r
<Hootch> Hallo seit einem Update gestern fährt mein Unity 11.10 nicht mehr korrekt nach oben. Sofern Compiz startet friert meine GUI ein. Nvidia geht und opengl laut Treiberinfo auch. Wie such ich hierbei  am besten nach dem Bug?
<beaver74> Hootch, du könntest in deine ~/.xsession-errors schauen.
<beaver74> Hootch, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jokrebel> Hootch: In den Logs: /var/log/Xorg…  und Im Home-Verzeichnis die .xsessions-errors
<Hootch> welche configs werden denn angezogen beim start von unity? .gnome2; .gconf?
<Hootch> gleich wieder da ...
<Hootch> re. hm .. sobald compiz mitspielt friert die gui ein :(
<Hootch> jokrebel und danke für die logs. Wenn aber nicht weiss wonach man suchen soll - ist es schwer :)
<beaver74> Hootch, in /var/log/Xorg.0.log könntest du nach WW oder EE suchen, das gibt Warnungen und Fehler aus
<dadrc> Hootch, vorhin hatten wir genau das gleiche Problem, da lag es am neuen nvidia-Treiber
<dadrc> Workaround: Version von vorher installieren
<dreamon_> Weiß gerade jemand wie man in gnome-classic die desktop-symbole angezeigt bekommt.?
<dadrc> dreamon_, müsste ein gconf-eintrag unter desktop sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<Hootch> dadrc: ich hab die treiber schon ausgetauscht. alte standard, standard mit updates und ganz neu
<Hootch> dadrc: gleiches verhalten
<dadrc> Dann wohl die Logs, von denen jokrebel gesprochen hat, mal in 'nen Pastebin
<dadrc> !nopaste > Hootch 
<kubine>  Hootch: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<dreamon_> dadrc, Danke . . ich such mal
<dadrc> Alternativ: pastebinit installieren, das benutzen
<dadrc> dazu noch /var/log/dpkg.log
<Hootch> dadrc: achso ich soll was posten :) hatte mich grad gewundert warum ich einen hinweis bekommen hatte.
<Hootch> dadrc: ich tipp auf zeile 9 --> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407357/
<kubine> Title: log X11 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> dadrc, Du weißt nicht zufällig wie der eintrag heißt?
<dadrc> Hootch, das ganze Log, bitte. nv brauchst du eigentlich nicht.
<dadrc> dreamon_, zu lange her, sorry.
<dadrc> dreamon_, google sagt /app/nautilus/preferences/show desktop
<Hootch> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407362/
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> dadrc, hmm.. in ../../preferences hab ich kein show drin.. ich trag mal eins ein
<dadrc> dreamon_, "show_desktop" müsste das heißen
<dreamon_> dadrc, den eintrag gibts hier nicht.. seltsam
<dadrc> Hootch, sieht erstmal nicht weiter schlimm aus. Was sagt die ~/.xsession-errors?
<Hootch> ui .. fehler :)
<Hootch> sek
<Hootch> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407367/
<kubine> Title: xsession-errors › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Hootch, da sind einige Fehler, aber leider keine, von denen ich dir sagen könnte, wo sie herkommen
<dadrc> Hast du mal versucht, dich als Gast einzuloggen?
<Hootch> wenn ich google glauben schenken mag gibt es mit "Unable to fetch children: Method "Children" with signature "" on interface "org.ayatana.bamf.view" doesn't exist" ein Problem. Ist wohl eine API / Interface innerhalb von Unity und führt zu Problemen
<Hootch> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1718206.html --> beschreibt ein update auf unity daily. Da 11.10 mit Unity 12.04 nicht kompatibel ist .. geht ich mal von einem merge fehler in den update paketen aus.
<kubine> Title: Unity broke? [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Hootch> und die quellen übergeben fordern schon sachen für 12.04
<dadrc> Wenn du nichts gebastelt hast, nein.
<bekks> Da hat jemand gebastelt, und zumindest PPA am Start.
<Hootch> dadrc: ich hab nichts geändert. Gar nicht mal die Zeit dafür :)
<Hootch> dadrc: sowas höre ich immer noch von bekannten ... "mein windows geht nicht mehr .. und ich hab nichts geändert" :D
<dreamon_> dadrc, Ubuntu-Tweak wars ein Haken .. ;)
<dadrc> dreamon_, jetzt würd mich ja interessieren, ob es den Eintrag jetzt gibt...
<bekks> Hootch: Dann zeig uns doch mal die Ausgaben von "lsb_release -a", "uname -a", "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" und "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list"
<bekks> Hootch: In einem Pastebin.
<Hootch> bekks: noch was? den wetterbericht oder so? :)
<bekks> Danke, den habe ich schon. :)
<dreamon_> dadrc, nein gibt es immer noch nicht. (Habe 11.10 am laufen)
<dadrc> dreamon_, hmhm. Interessant.
<dadrc> Na, solange es jetzt geht.
<dreamon_> Unter 12.04 gibts den gconf-editor gar nicht mehr.. 
<dadrc> Ah, da fällt mir was ein: Mit 11.10 könnte sich das ganze in den dconf-editor verlagert haben
<dreamon_> dconf-editor gibts gar nicht unter 12.04 (wollts gerade anschauen)
<bekks> dreamon_: Wie willst Du es anschauen, wenn Du kein 12.04 hast?
<dreamon_> bekks, Ich hab hier 5 Pcs laufen. 11.10, 12.04, 11.04.. bodhi.. Ich bin ein Ubuntu Jünger
<dreamon_> Auch wenn ich schon etwas älter bin
<Hootch> @bekks http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407372/ --> ich hab noch myunity mit drin also ccsm plugin für compiz
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Den gconf-editor gibt es auch für 12.04 (was aber hier außerhalb des +1-Channels kein Thema sein sollte)
<kubine> Title: fuer bekks › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Dann ist er hier nicht installiert.. (neuinstallation)
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Wie gesagt 12.04 ist hier (noch) kein Thema. Wenn dann bitte nebenan, danke.
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Wurde nur beiläufig erwähnt. (da hatte ich die symbol) und wollte nachschauen, ob es dort den eintrag gibt.
<Hootch> bekks: idee? fragen?
<bekks> Hootch: Und verschwindet die Fehlermeldung, wenn du beide aktiven PPA deaktivierst und alle Pakete deinstallierst, die aus diesen PPA stammen?
<Hootch> ich hab grad unity frisch installiert und myunity entfernt
<Hootch> also die pakete
<Hootch> das gleiche mach ich noch mit compiz .. dann mal sehen
<Hootch> nvidia treiber sind auch noch welche da :)
<jokrebel> Hootch: Zeile 64 sieht aber auch nicht gerade nach Original-Ubuntu-Quelle aus…
<Hootch> das ist mein google video dings .. skype geht unter linux so super gut ..
<Hootch> gleich wieder da  ...
<Speefak> weis jmd ob und wie ich den webinterfaceport von ntop ändern kann ?
<hdp> Das wird in der ntop Dokumentation ausgeführt und mit Beispielen unterfüttert.
<PlayX> hi. jemand ahnung von gkrellm?
<jokrebel> PlayX: Frag einfach was Du wissen willst. Vor Jahren hatte ich das auch mal am laufen.
<PlayX> http://postimage.org/image/5htds94lz/ komischerweise sind dort einige sonsoren ausgegraut, daher kann ich für meinen cpu core keinen ausgleichswert eintragen
<kubine> Title: View image: Bildschirmfoto 15 04 2012 19 12 51 (at postimage.org)
<Hootch> re. bei mir hagelts unity / gtk fehlermeldungen wie vorher gezeigt. Die letzte Änderung war ein Update von gestern (Standard Paketverwaltung). Auch die Neuinstallation von Unity + compiz brachte jetzt nichts. GTK3 läuft wohl korrekt mit metacity oder wird da noch gtk2 gestartet? ich denk nicht, oder?
<Hootch> Dann wird es erstmal unity2d tun müssen :( opengl geht ja ...
<jokrebel> PlayX: Vermutlich gibt es dann den entsprechenden Sensor einfach nicht, oder er wird nicht korrekt erkannt/eingebunden.
<PlayX> aber er liefert ja werte, die auch ausgegeben werden. ich kann diese halt nur nicht bearbeiten
<exploitable> Hallo :) jemand da?
<sdx23> !frag > exploitable 
<kubine>  exploitable: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<exploitable> OK, also: Beeinträchtigt Xfce auf einem Server die Performance wirklich MERKBAR?
<apollo13> wtf?
<Frickelpit> xfce auf einem server?
<Frickelpit> oha
<bibear> :o
<apollo13> mal abgesehen von der tatsache dass du keine gui auf nem server willst brauchst du hier nicht schreien :þ
<exploitable> Rein hypothetisch :)
<Fuchs> exploitable: ja. 
<apollo13> dann ist die antwort nein
<apollo13> da man das ja rein hypotetisch nie drauf tun würde
<apollo13> von daher stellt sich die frage so oder so nicht :þ
<ThreeM> h kann kochen, will aber net :p
<exploitable> Mehr wollt ich ja gar nicht wissen :D Danke
<jokrebel> PlayX: Hm - Also wenn das (echte? realistische? sich ändernde?) Werte liefert, Du da aber zB. das Warnlevel nicht anpassen kannst, könnte das ein Rechteproblem sein. Von einer Ausführung mit root-Rechten würde ich da aber eher absehen.
<PlayX> auch als root lassen sich die werte nicht ändern
<PlayX> beim K10 muss man halt immer so 15 grad drauf schlagen, damit der wert realistisch ist. die werden wohl immer falsch ausgegeben
<PlayX> der sensor ist wohl in der gesamten baureihe müll
<Kawada> Hallo an alle. Ich habe mal eine Frage... Ich möchte gerade JDownloader installieren. Das PPA habe ich bereits eingebunden für Oneiric, aber wie bekomme ich den Signing key in das Systen, damit ich das Programm auch Installieren kann?
<ring1> Kawada, unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JDownloader im abschnitt fremdquelle gibt es einen apt-key befehl, der interessant sein dürfte
<kubine> Title: JDownloader › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kawada> Danke dir.
<Kawada> Ich war da auch gerade, aber erst jetzt beim 2. blich hat es gepasst :).
<Kawada> Ich habe da noch eine Frage. Ich Versuche Virtual Box (neuste Version) zu Installieren. Allerdings Funktioniert das PPA für Oneiric von Oracle nicht. 
<Kawada> Hat jemand zufällig ein PPA was Funktioniert?
<ring1> Kawada, was spricht denn gegen die version von virtualbox, die dir über die standard paketquellen angeboten wird?
<PlayX> keine usb unterstützung
<PlayX> ring1, 
<ring1> PlayX, dafür gibt es das extension-pack
<ring1> PlayX, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation#Extension-Pack
<kubine> Title: Installation › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PlayX> auch für die oss version?
<the3rdbit_> Moin Leute! Ich versuche Win7 mit Samba zu verbinden. Doch wenn ich unter Win7 mit einem Benutzer angemeldet bin, welcher auch auf dem Smb Server existiert klappt die Authentifizierung nicht. Wieso bloss?
<PlayX> ring1,  also früher war es so. das due gesamte usb unterstützung in der oss edition rausgenommen war. man musste immer die ofizille nehmen. das extension pack liefert ja nur usb2 nach
<ring1> PlayX, das hat sich mitlerweile geändert. du bist auf einem alten stand der dinge
<PlayX> dann tut es mir leid
<Kawada> Ganz sicher das die USB Unterstützung mitlerweile mit dabei ist?
<ring1> Kawada, wenn du das extension-pack installiert hast, ja
<Kawada> Ich lese mir mal den Artikel durch.
<_d4vid> re..
<Hodes> nabend allen, ich hab das problem das ich bei flash videos keinen sound habe, wenn ich meine kopfhörer oder lautsprecher anwähle. sobald ich aber meinen tv hinzuschalte bekomme ich sound?! o.O kann mir jmd helfen?
<dadrc> Hodes, klingt, als würde Flash den HDMI-Ausgang für Sound nutzen
<dadrc> Abhilfe: pavucontrol installieren, umstellen
<Hodes> ok danke probier ich mal eben
<dadrc> Nur 'ne Theorie, aber klingt in meinem Kopf plausibel.
<Hodes> jap also zumindest sehe ich jetzt das hdmi genutzt wird, kanns aber leider nicht ändern. Vllt irgendwie in firefox selbst?
<Hodes> ah doch jetzt hab ich ews
<dadrc> Normalerweise müsste da ein Dropdown sein
<dadrc> Ah, gut :)
<Hodes> dadrc, danke :)
<dadrc> Gerne.
<blacktoo> re
<Cyber1005> kann ich ubuntu 12.04 schon nutzen oder sollte ich lieber warten bis die meisten bugs in 11 tagen ausgemerzt sind?
<bekks> 12.04 ist noch nicht offiziell freigegeben.
<blacktoo> gibt es da ein voraussichtliches Datum @bekks?
<k1l> !precise
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu Precise finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Precise
<Cyber1005> na 26.04. ist der offizielle tag
<blacktoo> ah danke
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PReleaseSchedule :)
<bekks> Das ist der vorraussichtliche Termin.
<Cyber1005> wird die beta automatisch zur release am 26.?
<k1l> Cyber1005: generell wird hier zu den stabilen releases geraten und nicht zu entwicklerversionen
<Cyber1005> naja im forum hat einer geschrieben man kann es jetzt schon installieren
<bekks> Ja, und?
<k1l> und wenn man nur aus ungeduld wechsel will ist das eh die falsche entscheidung. aber ja, die werden automatisch zur final
<k1l> Cyber1005: klar kann man es schon installieren. aber ob das für jemanden der solche fragen stellt empfehlenswert ist, stelle ich in frage
<bekks> natürlich kann (rein technisch) man das schon jetzt installieren - aber dann gibt es bis zur offiziellen Veröffentlichung _hier_ auch keinen Support.
<Cyber1005> ok den support brauch eher kaum. wollte nur wissen was ihr davon haltet
<bekks> Abstand. 
<Cyber1005> hm dann müsste man diesen thread dem entsprechend mal aktualisieren sonst verwirrt das noch andere! http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-12-04-lts-5/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS › Vor der Installation und grundlegende Fragen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Cyber1005: Dann mach das. WIR haben mit dem Thread nichts zu tun.
<Cyber1005> also das kann auch nicht ganz sein bekks. weil das viele neue user verwirren kann genau wie mich. also sollten auch andere nicht nur ich den thread ändern!
<k1l> Cyber1005: hä?
<bekks> Cyber1005: Aber nicht wir. Wenn, überhaupt, die Supporter von ubuntuusers.de 
<Fuchs> Cyber1005: wir sind hier nicht ubuntuusers.de
<k1l> wo steht da? installiere dir sofort die unstable?
<Fuchs> Cyber1005: Du kannst das gerne in #ubuntuusers diskutieren 
<Fuchs> oder den lustigen "thread melden" Knopf verwenden
<gordian> Hi, ich habe ein Problem: Mich nervt das Design des XScreensavers unter Xubuntu, habe diesen eintrag als orientierung genommen http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2847887/ und xscreensaver deinstalliert und gnome-screensaver isntalliert. Nun ist der Punkt "Bildschirmschoner" in den einstellungen weg und es passiert nichts, wenn ich auf bildschirm sperren klicke
<kubine> Title: Bildschirm entsperren verschönern › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> gordian: das sind so probleme, die sich einfach dadurch lösen lassen, indem man sich einfach ein bisschen mehr auslastet und dann nicht mehr so darauf achtet ;)
<dAnjou> dann reicht nämlich auch ein schwarzer bildschirm als "schoner"
<gordian> dAnjou, ehrlich gesagt geht es ja garnicht um den "schoner" sondern um die passwortabfrage. Habe paar Kumpels Kubuntu installiert, sieht super aus und auch in Ubuntu sieht die Abfrage schlicht und schick aus, aber in Xubuntu ists ziemlich hässlich
<reddexx> ich hab ein problem ich habe eine leere Partition gelöscht wo nur Files von musik ect drin waren und nun kommt bei versuch beim booten Grub Rescue
<reddexx> momentan bin ich über nee livedisk drin
<reddexx> kann mir einer helfen
<bekks> Wenn etwas in der Partition (du meinst sowieso das Dateisystem) drin war, war sie nicht leer :)
<bekks> Was ist denn der komplette Fehler, den Du beim Booten bekommst? Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<reddexx> das laufwerk hies data
<bekks> Der NAme ist völlig egal. :)
<reddexx> ich hab 3 partitionen: linux, Windows, Files (Musik usw von mir
<guntbert> reddexx: schau dir das an https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue_Mode_.28.27.27grub_rescue.3E.27.27.29_Booting
<kubine> Title: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> gordian: und wie lange am tag stierst du so auf diese passwortabfrage? (ja, ich trolle. lass dich bloß nicht irritieren.)
<reddexx> ich hab da nur eine befehlszeile
<reddexx> aber ka welcher befehl ich brauch das der bootloader funzt
<reddexx> wie kann ich aus dem rescue modus raus
<reddexx> ?
<Sanoij> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<reddexx> ich bekomm ein error: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<reddexx> keine hilfe hilft
<reddexx> bzw befehl
<reddexx> bekomm nur errors
<ring2> reddexx, wenn du verrätst, welcher anleitung du folgst, was genau du gemacht hast und wie der konkrete fehler lautet, kann dir bestimmt jemand helfen
<reddexx> Reparatur mittels Desktop-CD
<Sanoij> und an welcher Stelle traten welche Fehlermeldungen auf?
<reddexx> gleich am anfang
<reddexx> also schritt 2
<Sanoij> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/boot 
<Sanoij> da?
<Sanoij> XY an deine Bedürfnisse angepasst?
<reddexx> sda7
<reddexx> ich weis das schon
<reddexx> ken den k1l er hat mir das erklärt
<Sanoij> also Problem gelöst? oder was?
<reddexx> nee
<reddexx> das war vor 5 monate xD
<reddexx> ich starte nochmal neu
<reddexx> gibt es einen befehl um aus rescue modus raus zu kommen
<Sanoij> wenn das sda7 ist, hast du bestimmt nicht nur 3 Partitionen, oder?
<reddexx> es sind ingesammt 7 
<reddexx> Rescue for Windows Vista, Windows8 Beta, Ubuntu 11.10, Swap, Swap und Data
<reddexx> außerdem memorycheck
<reddexx> kann man bei grub anzeigen lassen welche partition es gibt?
<reddexx> bzw anzeigen lassen
<reddexx> da stimmt was nicht
<reddexx> http://pastebin.com/2bbPrzWE
<kubine> Title: Disk /dev/sda: 360.1 GB, 360080695296 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 43777 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<reddexx> es weerden nur 4 angezeigt
<reddexx> und der error Ignoring extra extended partition 4
<reddexx> Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 5 will be corrected by w(rite)
<Sanoij> auf der Platte hast du also kein Linux (mehr installiert)
<Sanoij> hast du villt etwas zu viel gelöscht
<reddexx> es war aber auf eine extra partition o.O
<reddexx> das linux system zeigt er ja an
<reddexx> in der live disk
<bekks> Dann müsste mqan das in sudo fdisk -l auch sehen, was man nicht tut.
<Sanoij> was siehst du in der "live disk"?
<reddexx> jetzt seh ich nix mehr 
<reddexx> nicht mal die 233gb dateisystem
<bekks> Von alleine ändert sich da nichts.
<bekks> Was genau tust du, was du uns bisher verschwiegen hast?
<reddexx> bin nun in media ordner
<reddexx> da wird nur noch die partition angezeigt
<reddexx> 80ad64fc-56c6-4a8f-9333-87a2571c98d6
<bekks> In /media werden niemals Partitionen angezeigt.
<reddexx> also ein laufwerk
<bekks> Dort werden höchstens eingehängte Dateisysteme gezeigt.
<reddexx> mein ich auch
<Sanoij> kannst du da denn auf die Daten zugreifen?
<Sanoij> oder ist das einfach nur ein leerer Ordner
<reddexx> ist das ubuntu system
<bekks> reddexx: Zeig uns bitte wieder in einem nopaste die Ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l
<reddexx> vom windows fehlt das dateisystem
<reddexx> http://pastebin.com/2bbPrzWE
<kubine> Title: Disk /dev/sda: 360.1 GB, 360080695296 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 43777 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> und auch die Ausgabe von "sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid"
<reddexx> /dev/sda1: LABEL="WinRE" UUID="7AB23561B2352355" TYPE="ntfs" 
<reddexx> /dev/sda2: UUID="145A4C445A4C24B8" TYPE="ntfs" 
<reddexx> /dev/sda5: UUID="b2685af9-362f-4c44-a64d-fe9137ea6fb7" TYPE="swap" 
<reddexx> /dev/sda6: UUID="25ae8df0-2242-47f8-80c4-776405498a71" TYPE="swap" 
<reddexx> /dev/sda7: UUID="80ad64fc-56c6-4a8f-9333-87a2571c98d6" TYPE="ext4" 
<reddexx> /dev/sda8: UUID="c5b3f9c6-66ab-4aca-9d57-f2e91eeb4f13" TYPE="swap"
<reddexx> ups sry
<reddexx> http://pastebin.com/yrHiqjH1
<kubine> Title: /dev/sda1: LABEL="WinRE" UUID="7AB23561B2352355" TYPE="ntfs" /dev/sda2: UUID=" - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<reddexx> war nicht mit absicht
<bekks> Und die Ausgabe von "mount" auch noch bitte.
<reddexx> Da zeigt er mir die partitionen an
<bekks> Wo?
<reddexx> aber normaler weise hab ich keine 3 swap
<reddexx> http://pastebin.com/yrHiqjH1
<kubine> Title: /dev/sda1: LABEL="WinRE" UUID="7AB23561B2352355" TYPE="ntfs" /dev/sda2: UUID=" - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<reddexx> normaler weise hab ich nur 2
<reddexx> irgentwie spinnt meine platte o.O
<bekks> du hast da mehr getan als "nur" eine Partition zu löschen. Wesentlich mehr.
<reddexx> und was?
<bekks> Das glaube ich nicht. fdisk kommt nicht damit klar, dass man mehr als eine extended partition anlegt - wozu auch immer man das tut.
<bekks> Und es sagt Dir das auch.
<reddexx> wie kann ich das behebn
<reddexx> wahrscheinlich nur neuinstallation
<bekks> In dem Du die zweite extended löscht, die erste erweiterst.
<bekks> Eine Neuinstallation macht das ebenfalls nicht.
<bekks> Du solltest vorher von allem ein Backup machen.
<reddexx> kann ich auch das für den linux system erweitern
<reddexx> nur die frage wie :D
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Das ist völlig egal, wofür du das erweiterst,
<reddexx> mein linux system hat nur 20 gb ca.
<reddexx> an speier platz
<reddexx> und wie kann ich das erweitern
<bekks> Die erweiterte Partition kannst so nicht  nutzen. Dazu brauchst du eine logische Partition darin.
<bekks> Mit gparted z.B. -- nach dem Backup.
<reddexx> das muss ich auf disk brennen
<bekks> Das kann man auch von einem USB Stick aus betreiben.
<reddexx> so wie ich das gelesen habe nur geht das nicht weil ich die livedisk drin hab
<bekks> ??
<reddexx> geht ausch eine externe platte
<mrkramps> reddexx: ja, natürlich
<bekks> Wenn Du eine livecd drin hast, kannst du doch einen bootfähigen usb stick erstellen?
<reddexx> mom
<reddexx> gleich testen :)
<reddexx> muss ich gparted einfach entpacken und auf die externe platte tun?
<bekks> Nein.
<reddexx> wie dan
<reddexx> ?
<bekks> ! gparted | reddexx 
<reddexx> ich hab noch nie boot über externe platte gemacht
<mrkramps> reddexx: mit was für einer liveCD hast du gebootet?
<reddexx> Xubuntu
<mrkramps> reddexx: dann ist gParted mit dabei
<reddexx> die hatte ich momentan nur
<bekks> ! gparted
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu GParted finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<bekks> Sowas. :)
<mrkramps> ^^
<reddexx> -.-
<reddexx> scherz keckse
<bekks> Niemand hat dir gesagt, dass du das gesondert installieren musst. Es gibt auf der Live CD ein Symbol für GParted.
<reddexx> xD
<bekks> Man kann doch erwarten, dass du das gesehen hast.
<reddexx> ich hab gparted offen
<bekks> Du hast noch kein Backup gemacht.
<reddexx> erzeigt mir eine warnung an
<reddexx> Partition Unallocated
<bekks> Weil auch gparted damit nicht klarkommt, dass du mehr als eine extended partition hast.
<reddexx> Filesystem unallocated
<bekks> Und du hast immer noch kein Backup gemacht.
<reddexx> so und wie kan ich das behebn
<bekks> In dem Du ein Backup machst.
<reddexx> komisch ich hab ein sdg1
<bekks> Oder ist alles, was auf der Platte drauf ist, egal?
<reddexx> backup von der ganzen platte?
<bekks> Ja.
<reddexx> ich hab das wichtigste auf der externe platte
<reddexx> also muss ich die komplette platte formatieren
<bekks> Wer sagt das?
<reddexx> weil du schon sagst backup machen xD
<bekks> Wenn DU etwas falsch machst, dann ist der Inhalt der gesamten Platte weg.
<bekks> D
<bekks> Deswegen sage ich das.
<reddexx> aso :D
<reddexx> ok sag an
<bekks> Habe ich vorhin schon.
<reddexx> backup ist gemacht was nun
<bekks> Habe ich Dir vorhin gesagt.
<bekks> 12 Minuten her.
<reddexx> was war es nochmal
<reddexx> zu viel geschreibe das ist sanach totall verwirrend
<reddexx> *danach
<bekks> Dann solltest du wirklich alles neu installieren, anstatt die zweite erweiterte Partition zu löschen und die erste erweiterte Partition zu erweitern.
<reddexx> er zeigt mir ja nur eine PArtition an
<bekks> Dann wirst du fdisk in einem Terminal benutzen dürfen.
<reddexx> ähm sry und wie
<bekks> sudo fdisk /dev/sda aufrufen
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Fdisk
<kubine> Title: Fdisk – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<reddexx> das kommt http://pastebin.com/CGjEwA7V
<kubine> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda Ignoring extra extended partition 4 Warni - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<reddexx> mehr kommt nicht
<reddexx> ich kann ja nicht mal die partition auflisten lassen
<reddexx> soll ich mich von der liste navigieren
<reddexx> http://pastebin.com/yrHiqjH1
<kubine> Title: /dev/sda1: LABEL="WinRE" UUID="7AB23561B2352355" TYPE="ntfs" /dev/sda2: UUID=" - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Da steht doch "press m for help".
<bekks> Mach das doch mal.
<reddexx> hab ich
<bekks> Und lies was da steht :)
<reddexx> hab ich
<bekks> Und welche Option zeigt Dir nun an, was da so zu sehen ist?
<reddexx> http://pastebin.com/A9M1KswB
<kubine> Title: Command action a toggle a bootable flag b edit bsd disklabel c - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Ich weiß was da steht.
<reddexx> wahrscheinlich d ?
<bekks> Unwahrscheinlich.
<reddexx> für delete a patition
<bekks> Das war nicht meine Frage.
<reddexx> to.O
<bekks> Erstmal musst du doch sehen, was du da hast.
<reddexx> zeigt er mir ja nicht an
<bekks> Mit welche Option zeigt man das an?
<bekks> Das steht da.
<reddexx> die liste mit den partitionen war von vorhin
<bekks> Dann lass sie nochmal anzeigen.
<reddexx> mit l
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das zeigt eine Liste der fdisk bekannten Partitionstypen an.
<reddexx> man sag doch bitte einfach ich muss eig. schon im nest sein
<reddexx> weil ich morgen arbeiten muss
<reddexx> mit V
<bekks> Nicht raten, lesen.
<reddexx> xD
<bekks> p == print partition table.
<reddexx> danke
<reddexx> sind aber nur 4 aufgelistet
<bekks> Ja, das waren vorhin auch nur vier.
<bekks> zwei irgendwas, und zwei erweiterte.
<reddexx> jup
<reddexx> 2 extendet
<reddexx> *extended
<reddexx> 2 NTFS und 2 Extended wenn du es genau wissen willst :)
<bekks> Vorhin waren das keine zwei NTFS.
<reddexx> doch Win8 und das Rescue for Win Vista
<bekks> Das war eine Typ 27, eine Typ 7 und zwei Typ 5.
<reddexx> der Rescue ist hidden
<reddexx> NTFS
<reddexx> ich kopier es dir
<bekks> BRauchst du nicht.
<bekks> Mach lieber was du eigentlich tun wolltest - zumal du bald im Bett sein willst.
<reddexx> eine extended partition löschen
<bekks> Und welche?
<reddexx> ich wollte sda8 killn
<bekks> Nein.
<reddexx> die wurda ja als letztes gemacht
<bekks> Das siehst du in fdisk doch gar nicht.
<reddexx> bzw erstellt
<bekks> du siehst nut sda1 bis sda4.
<bekks> *nur
<reddexx> die anderen sda zeigt der andere befehl
<bekks> Aber der andere Befehl ist nicht  fdisk.
<reddexx> ja welcher sda kann ich löschen da hat dan ein swap über 90 gb
<bekks> Die zweite extended.
<bekks> Da steht daneben, welche das ist.
<reddexx> wieso
<bekks> Weil fdisk nicht mit mehr als einer extended klarkommt.
<reddexx> ja aber wie weist du das es die 90 gb  sind
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> Ändert das irgendwas daran, was ich dazu schon mehrfach sagte? :)
<reddexx> die 90 gb wollte ich dem linux partition geben
<bekks> Ich denke wirklich, es ist besser, wenn du heute gar nichts mehr an der Platte machst.
<reddexx> kk
<reddexx> ich lösche sda4
<reddexx> ok?
<bekks> Das musst DU wissen. Du hast ja alle Datem angeblich gesichert.
<bekks> Ich sage dir nur aus der Sicht von fdisk was zu tun ist - um deine Daten mache ICH mir keine Gedanken.
<reddexx> und morgen stelle ich die platte so ein das der Swap mit dem 90 gb nichtmehr als swap ist
<bekks> Wie gesagt, ,ach das lieber alles morgen.
<mrkramps> keine ahnung, was du eigentlich vorhast, reddexx - aber an deiner stelle würde ich einfach die gesamte partitionstabeelle löschen und alles neu aufsetzen
<reddexx> ne brauche morgen den pc
<reddexx> hätte ich auch vor
<reddexx> ich muss aber noch auf mein altes linux system drauf
<bekks> reddexx: Das kannst du in dem Zustand vergessen. Weil schlimmstenfalls (wir wissen noch gar nicht, was du noch alles kaputtgemacht hast), nichts mehr funktioniert, und du sowieso alles neu aufsetzen darfst.
<reddexx> um die ubuntu livedisk zu brennen
<bekks> Das kannst du vergessen, so wie das Ding derzeit aussieht.
<mrkramps> reddexx: du kannst die liveCD auch einfach aus einer liveCD heraus brennen…
<reddexx> ok andere idee haue jetzt xubuntu drauf auf nee neue tabelle
<bekks> reddexx: Dann löscht du aber alles, was auf der Platte drauf ist.
<bekks> Das ist Dir schon klar, oder?
<reddexx> und morgen einfach das system upgraden
<reddexx> auf ubuntu 11.10
<reddexx> das wichtigste hab ich auf der externe
<bekks> Mach was Du meinst - ich bin wirklich raus aus der Nummer heute.
<mrkramps> win vista RE und win8 brauchst du auch nicht mehr?
<reddexx> win vista ist das kommsiche es lässt sich nicht löschen :D
<bekks> Und wie sich das löschen lässt.
<reddexx> win8 ist nur beta
<reddexx> die teste ich nur grad
<mrkramps> also: ja oder nein?!
<reddexx> nö brauch ich nicht
<reddexx> shit die bilder brauch ich aber
<reddexx> da steht aber laufend permission denied
<reddexx> habs hinbekommen und instaliere neu
<reddexx> kann ich später die partitionen teilen
<reddexx> ?
<k1l> ?
<reddexx> wenn ich die komplette festplatte in ansprich nehem
<reddexx> hi k1l
<reddexx> muss meine ganze festplatte formatieren
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> lesen und erstmal die grundlagen verstehen
<reddexx> bei windows eig. schon
<k1l> und lass den quatsch mit dem wilden rumfummeln immer. du machst da alles nur noch schlimmer
<reddexx> nur die große frage ob es bei linux auch get
<reddexx> xD war nicht mit absicht
<k1l> reddexx: klar kann man umpartitioneren. aber da gibt es grenzen und regelungen die man einhalten muss.
<reddexx> wollte meine partition erweitern und das ging halt schief
<k1l> sonst gibts nur müll. wie du ja shcon gemerkt hast
<reddexx> jup
<reddexx> haste recht
<k1l> reddexx: ja, deswegen sollst du dir das grundwissen anlesen
<k1l> und _nicht_ einfach wild rumfummeln
<reddexx> deswegen werde ich am besten jetzt alles vor partitionieren
<reddexx> dann passiert schon sowas nicht
<reddexx> wieviel gb empfiehlst du für swap k1l
<k1l> reddexx: erstmal liest du den artikel, den ich eben verlinkt habe
<k1l> bevor du da wieder mist machst
<PlayX> swap immer so groß wie deinen ram vielelicht 100m,b mehr
<PlayX> damit du im ruhemodus den ram auslagern kannst
<reddexx> also 4gb ram hab ich bsp. da muss ich die swap partition auch auf 4 machen
<reddexx> k1l ja hab ich durchgelesen
<PlayX> ja wie gesat am bvesten noch ein wenig mehr
<PlayX> ich hab 8gb ram und 8100mb swap
<k1l> !partitionierung > reddexx 
<kubine>  reddexx: Informationen zu Partitionierung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<reddexx> also ungefär 6gb wenn man großzügig ist
<reddexx> am besten lass ich das den installation des machen
<reddexx> :D da meckert k1l nicht laufend das ich alles schlimmer mache xD
<PlayX> also mir wollte ubuntu bisher immer 2gb andrehen
<PlayX> ;-)
<reddexx> reicht doch auch
<reddexx> oder?
<PlayX> ja nur der ruhemodus läuft dann nicht, da dann nicht genügend platz da ist um den ram auszulagern
<reddexx> ich benützte kein ruhe modus
<reddexx> bei mir ist der pc an oder aus
<PlayX> dann reichen dir sicher 2gb
<reddexx> aber ich zock halt viel mit java
<reddexx> beispiel minecraft
<reddexx> aber glaub das macht weniger was aus
<PlayX> lagert minecraft in den swap aus? glaube nicht
<reddexx> jup
<reddexx> sag ich ja xD
<reddexx> zieht nur massen am ram
<k1l> also wenn geswapped wird ist mit performance eh nix mehr los
<PlayX> ist das nicht bei 1gb gedeckelt
<reddexx> geswapped?
<k1l> in den swap ausgelagert
<k1l> vergleich mal die schreibraten vom ram mit denen von einer festplatte
<reddexx> keine sorge ich starte die einfache option, da mach ich nix schlimmer
<reddexx> xD
<reddexx> oh oh
<reddexx> Error
<reddexx> Partition(s) 1,2,7 on sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change
<reddexx> ich soll rebooten mach ich mal schnell
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-08
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu 12.10 wie kann ich Treiber von grafikkarte zurücksetzen auf dem letzten  sehe nur mein Desktop aber kein unity mehr und kein Panel kannn aber mein Terminal aufmachen mit Tastenkombination
<ihmSelbst> hi
<ihmSelbst> Bei jedem gefühlten 5 Start, wird mein Grub "riesengross" dargestellt. Wenn ich dann Ubuntu Starte, erkennt er meinen 2ten Monitor nicht mehr.. Nach einem Neustart geht irgendwann alles wieder
<jokrebel> ihmSelbst: Auch (oder auch nicht) bei reboot?
<ihmSelbst> Eigentlich nur beim "Kaltstart"... Wenn das Teil einmal in Wallung ist und läuft, dann gibt's keine Probleme....
<ihmSelbst> @ jokrebel 
<stevieh> ihmSelbst: aber unter x geht alles?
<ihmSelbst> stevieh, wenn Grub 'gross' dargestellt wird, wird X gestartet aber auf dem 2ten Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1024*768 anstatt 1920*1080
<stevieh> ihmSelbst: was isses denn für nen Grafikkarte?
<ihmSelbst> GeForce gtx 470
<stevieh> die original nvidia treiber kannst du in die modi zwingen, auch wenn das nicht elegant ist...
<ihmSelbst> Schon richtig, aber mich interessiert wo das Problem entsteht... Im Moment starte ich einfach 2-3 mal neu.. Dank der SSD geht das relativ fix, aber irgendwie geht das am sinn vorbei...
<stareye> ist das ein laptop?
<stareye> ein netbook?
<ihmSelbst> nein
<stareye> ssd auf normalen pc?
<ihmSelbst> 2 60er zum Booten.. ja
<ihmSelbst> meinste damit hätte es was zutun? @ stareye 
<stevieh> das kann ne race condition in der reset logik des bios sein...
<ihmSelbst> O_o
<ihmSelbst> wenn ich's gegoogelt habe, meld ich mich :)
<ihmSelbst> okay.. "deadlocks" im bios... Ein Biosupdate könnte helfen?
<ihmSelbst> @ stevieh 
<ihmSelbst> oder gibt es da vielleicht eine Option in den tiefen der Einstellungen?
<approach> !offtopic
<kubine> approach: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<swed1> Hallo, ich bekomme bei ner Software folgende Meldung "Ihre Java-Version wird bald von aktuellen JOSM-Versionen nicht mehr unterstützt, Sie sollten sie auf Version 7 oder besser aktualisieren!" Wie aktualisiere ich das Java. apt-get update/upgrade wurde schon durchgeführt
<dadrc> openjdk-7-jre installieren und benutzen, würd ich sagen
<swed1> soll ich vorher irgendwas deinstallieren oder einfach nur das paket openjdk-7-jre installieren
<dadrc> kannst ruhig beide installiert haben
<dadrc> dann mit `sudo update-alternatives --config java` die Standardversion setzen
<swed1> danke
<swed1> hab beides gemacht
<swed1> die meldung kommt aber immer noch
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java`
<dadrc> ...
<dadrc> von `ls -l /etc/alternatives/java`
<swed1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 46 Apr  8 12:45 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<dadrc> Dann ist dein Programm doof
<dadrc> Dein Ubuntu benutzt jetzt standardmäßig Java7
<swed1> hm okay
<swed1> alles klar
<swed1> dann danke schonmal
<dadrc> Eventuell mal gucken, ob man in dem Programm manuell den Pfad für Java einstellen kann
<swed1> ich frag mal bei den osm leuten
<apricot1> ich will das Spracheingabe/speech2text Programm 'Simon' (Vers.0.4) installieren. Ich erhalte eine Fehlermeldung wegen fehlendem KDE - http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414302/
<kubine> Title: simon compilieren › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: "was nun?" -> beschwer dich bei denen, die keine anständigen buildscripts mitliefern.
<stareye> du muss cmake installieren
<LetoThe2nd> sehe ich nicht als unser problem an.
<LetoThe2nd> stareye: falsch.
<tbo> simon braucht qt und kdelibs
<tbo> und Ubuntu wird sicherlich nicht qt-dev installiert haben, oder?
<stareye> aso ich las cmake
<apricot1> kdelibs sind installiert
<tbo> in Raring wird simon mitgeliefert
<tbo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/simon
<LetoThe2nd> stareye: ja und? nur weil ein wort in nem paste auftaucht, heisst das nicht, dass "paket mit namen dieses wortes installieren" die richtige lösung ist.
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, das ding hat offensichtlich kein auch nur annähernd brauchbares buildscript, dass abhängigkeiten auflöst oder entsprechend anfordert.
<apricot1> es ist allerdings kein 7home/user/.kde Ordner vorhanden
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package simon in raring (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<tbo> apricot1: der spielt erst einmal keine rolle
<apricot1> hat jemand schon mal 'Simon' installiert -Die Version 0.3 funktionierte unter 12.04 auch nicht
<apricot1> zu simon.... cmake findet ..cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake nicht. Die ist auch nicht da. Soll angeblich in 'libkde4-devel' sein. Aber das find ich in Synaptic nicht.
<geser> kdelibs5-dev
<apricot1> geser, danke
<apricot1> kdelibs5-dev gibts ach nicht; nur kdelibs5-date und kdelibs5-plugins. Und die sind installiert!
<apricot1> kdelibs5-data
<geser> das müsste es aber geben, versuch es mal mit apt-get ("sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev")
<jokrebel> tbo: Raring ist aber noch nicht released.
<apricot1> geser, das hat geklappt. Jetzt mus ich noch die anderen Abhängigkeiten fixen. er mault wegen 'Qwt 6.x'
<tbo> jokrebel: stimmt
<geser> dann wäre aber ein Backport eine Option
<T-One> hi, ich hab hier was ganz seltsames, ubuntu 11.10 mit dhcp server. der server selber hat 192.168.1.1 als ip, aber in einem minutentakt macht er plötzlich nen dhcp request für sich selber "Apr  8 15:26:22 htpc dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.1.54 on eth0 to 192.168.1.54 port 67"
<T-One> der server selber hat aber eine fix vergebene ip in /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/9vdAwKfq
<kubine> Title: iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<T-One> mir ist absolut nich klar wo der dhcprequest herkommt
<stareye> T-One: du musst in network manager dir ne feste ip zu weisein
<stareye> weil da kommt ne anfrage wegen ip
<stareye> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IP-Adresse_wechseln
<kubine> Title: IP-Adresse wechseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<T-One> da ist kein x drauf
<T-One> und die network interfaces hab ich ja schon angepasst...
<stareye> da muss ne dienst am laufen wie dhlcient der die per dhcp ip verlangt
<stareye> prüfmal ob du den network manager auf der platte ist
<stareye> ps aux
<LetoThe2nd> lieber einfach mal ps ax | pastebin
<LetoThe2nd> ps ax | pastebinit mein ich
<T-One> jo, der lauft
<T-One> hab ihn jetzt abgeschossen und die dhcprequests hören auf
<stareye> es gibt bestimmt ne dienst der ihn startet
<T-One> kommt gleich wieder
<T-One> http://pastebin.com/J68arUhq
<kubine> Title: root@htpc:/# ps aux|grep NetworkManager root 2109 1.0 0.1 19728 5216 ? - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> stochert halt mal ein *bisschen* weniger im dunkeln rum.
<LetoThe2nd> es hatte schon seinen grund, warum ich da *kein* grep reingeschreiben habe.
<geser> eigentlich sollte der NetworkManager die Finger von Interfaces lassen, die in /etc/network/interfaces verwaltet werden
<LetoThe2nd> geser: jep. ich rieche merkwürdiges, ich weiss nur noch nicht genau was.
<LetoThe2nd> T-One: bitte einfach mal nacheinander in ein pastebin:
<LetoThe2nd> ifconfig, uname -a, lsb_release -a, ps ax. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> ungefiltert. bittedanke.
<stareye> T-One: update-rc -f network-manager remove
<geser> ich bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob er auf den Eintrag "auto eth0" prüft oder es doch eine andere Zeile war
<stareye> T-One: /etc/network restart
<LetoThe2nd> stareye: lass mal bitte gut sein, das ist alles wildest rumgestocher ohne konzept.
<geser> stareye: das hilft bei einem Upstart-Job nicht (NM hat einen Upstart-Job)
<stareye> ok
<T-One> danke für die hilfe aber das dauert, der hat jetzt wieder seine ip auf irgendwas geändert, muss ihn erst wieder suchen...
<geser> T-One: hast du auch einen "auto eth0" eintrag in der /etc/network/interfaces?
<dreamon> Wenn ich eine NTFS Festplatte anstecke sagt er -> Schreibgeschützt. ähm.. hab sie gerade mit Gparted partitioniert auf NTFS. Sehr seltsam
<dreamon> mount zeigt -> /dev/sdd1 on /media/HDD type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<dreamon> rw => sollte doch stimmen.. 
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: *hint* mountpoint.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Was heißt *hint*? 
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: http://bit.ly/10N1sDg
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at bit.ly)
<ppq> kubine: spielverderber
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: wobei in diesem fall lmgtfy tatsächlich daneben ging. meh.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: http://www.dict.cc/?s=hint
<kubine> Title: dict.cc | hint | Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch (at www.dict.cc)
<LetoThe2nd> besser.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ich hab nicht selbst eingehängt. Nautilus macht das glaub standardmäßig
<dreamon> Bisher konnte ich einstecken und los gings. Jetzt so ebbas. Einstecken und wundern.
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Aber das was mount anzeigt, deutet doch darauf hin, das es rw gemountet ist. oder sehe ich das falsch.?
<LetoThe2nd> siehst du falsch.
<dreamon> why?
<LetoThe2nd> das rw im mount sagt, nur, dass das FS an und für sich schreibbar ist. absolut nicht über rechte.
<LetoThe2nd> (und bei ntfs würde ich sogar dem "RW" nicht glauben)
<dreamon> Habe es gerade mit sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /media/disk-1 eingehängt. immer noch Schreibschutz aktiv.
<LetoThe2nd> ls -al /media | pastebinit
<geser> dreamon: ist es für dich (User) nicht schreibbar oder auch für root nicht?
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5689529/ 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> geser, Als root kann ich schreiben
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Das ist aber jetzt der Mountpoint den ich manuel gemountet habe.
<dreamon> Wie gesagt normalerweise ging das durch einstecken von alleine
<dreamon> Habe schon lange (mehrere Tage nicht mehr rebootet) Eventuell daher das problem. Kamen viele updates
<manuel> heh
<manuel> nich highlighten
<dreamon> manuel, Sry. ;)
<manuel> sonst schreib ich auch nur noch dreamon, wenn ich daemon meine ;P
<manuel> hasts mal mit remount probiert?
<dreamon> Immerhin kann ich nun schonmal als root kopieren.. immerhin
<manuel> ggf. musst du auch beim mount mit -o uid=1000,gid=1000 den besitzer deines ganzen mountpoints setzen
<manuel> ich schärtze mal, das es das ist..
<LetoThe2nd> manuel: schwer vermutlich. ich sagte ja: mountpoint.
<manuel> wenns mit root geht, wirds wohl das sein. 
<LetoThe2nd> manuel: allerdings bin ich mir zu mehr als 100% sicher, dass ich speziell dreamon das über die letzten jahre schon mehrfach versucht habe beizubringen.
<LetoThe2nd> von daher gibts von mir nur noch hints und kein händchenhalten mehr :P
<manuel> lol
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Du hast noch nie händchen gehalten. Du hast immer die Keule geholt.. ;)
<dreamon> Wer hängt nun das Laufwerk ein, wenn ich es unter Ubuntu einstecke. (also nicht manuell(doppel "l") mounte) . Da scheint ja was schief zu laufen.
<dreamon> Da ich viele unterschiedliche HDDs hab, wäre das manuelle und fstab mounten doch etwas lästig.
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> muss nen ssh server neu einrichten.... was empfiehlt sich da für den hostkey auf dem server? momentan sind noch "ssh_host_rsa_key", "ssh_host_dsa_key" und "ssh_host_ecdsa_key" in der sshd_config
<subz3r0> was bietet sich da an? denke mal alle drei müssen nicht sein. zumal es bei dsa irgendwo ne lücke gab?
<dAnjou> subz3r0: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dAnjou> fertig
<subz3r0> der ist schon installiert
<subz3r0> will die alten keys tauschen
<dAnjou> dann ist er auch fertig eingerichtet
<manuel> mhm
<subz3r0> die keys sollen gewechselt werden^
<manuel> zur not : --reinstall ;)
<dAnjou> oder erst purge, dann install
<subz3r0> naja sehe ich doch richtig, der server bietet 3 certs an?
<subz3r0> wobei auch eins ausreichen würde?
<subz3r0> naja frage ich noch mal anders... was bietet sich als certs an? wieder alle drei? also alle drei erneuern? Oder einfach die beiden dsa auskommentieren und nen neues rsa cert generieren?
<manuel> ich würd alle drei nehmen
<manuel> ist schließlich defaukt..
<subz3r0> manuel: warum?
<subz3r0> ahh, sind default. das erklärt schon mal woher die drei kommen :)
<subz3r0> war bei dsa nicht ne schwachstelle bekannt?
<manuel> rsa wohl eher
<manuel> is aber für jene keys nicht so relevant
<subz3r0> manuel: also du hast bei dir auch alle drei in der config?
<manuel> viel mehr für deine private/public key pairs ..
<manuel> ja, habe ich
<subz3r0> dann lösch ich die mal und erstelle neue :)
<swed1> Hallo, PC1 (Ubuntu) soll über PC2(Ubuntu) durch einen VPN Tunnel ins Internet kommen. Wo finde ich eine Anleitung wie ich das VPN auf PC2 einrichten muss?
<koegs> !openvpn > swed1 
<kubine> swed1: Informationen zu OpenVPN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN
<swed1> ok gut danke, liest sich auf den ersten blick schlüssig
<roman__> Könnte mir bitte jemand behilflich sein. Bekomme auf meinem neuen Acer Notebook nach erfolgreicher Installation, keinen Ton aus der Kiste.
<roman__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Panther Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA ← das da schon gemacht?
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<roman__> Lautstärke-Regler läßt sich nicht bewegen. alsamixer läßt sich Regeln
<roman__> dadrc, Nein. Fange jetzt damit an! ;)
<dadrc> Mach das mal, diese HDA-Karten sind gerne etwas zickig.
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> hab den ssh-server neu installiert. kann mich ohne probleme connecten. wenn ich allerdings selbst nen cert erstelle, bekomme ich nur "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee woran das liegen kann?
<subz3r0> hab das keypair mit "sudo ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 4096 -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key" erstellt
<subz3r0> okay, fehler lokalisiert... auth.log sagt "error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key"
<subz3r0> aber wieso?
<dadrc> rechte?
<subz3r0> root
<dadrc> nein, auf der datei
<subz3r0> moment bitte
<subz3r0> ssh_host_rsa_key hat: -rw-r--r--
<subz3r0> in der zeile verrutscht...
<subz3r0> ssh_host_rsa_key hat: -rw-------
<subz3r0> ssh_host_rsa_key.pub = -rw-r--r--
<subz3r0> sollte passen?
<dadrc> eigentlich ja
<subz3r0> hier noch was: kam gerade ins auth.log
<subz3r0> "fatal: No supported key exchange algorithms [preauth]"
<subz3r0> gehe stark davon aus, dass er das key-file nicht mag. aber wieso?
<roman__> dadrc, options snd-hda-intel model=lifebook -> War die Lösung ! DANKE!
<dadrc> gerne :)
<subz3r0> von euch noch niemand mit 4096bit keys versucht? :)
<subz3r0> +es
<Twilo> hallo, ich verwende kubuntu 13.04 und habe Probleme scite zu starten, strace-auszug http://paste.debian.net/248302/ + http://paste.debian.net/248303/, nach "poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 1, 4294967295" passiert nichts mehr, woran kann das liegen?
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<ppq> Twilo: frag lieber mal in #ubuntu+1 (englisch), dort wird man dir wahrscheinlicher helfen können als hier
<Twilo> ppq: ok
<jokrebel> Twilo: Oder wenigstens in #ubuntu-de+1 da ist aber nicht viel los.
<SpiritOfTux> Thema Blu-Ray , wie ist der Stand, läuft alles Out Of The Box?
<Twilo> jokrebel: bin gerade im channel ubuntu+1 gelandet  in ubuntu-de+1 ist ja so gut wie gar nix los
<ppq> SpiritOfTux: im großen und ganzen: ja. kommt aber auf die blu ray an. und du brauchst eine aktuelle keydb.cfg
<ppq> für libaacs
<SpiritOfTux> ppq hast du einen link zur für die keydb.cfg
<ppq> SpiritOfTux: cd ~/.config/aacs/ && wget http://vlc-bluray.whoknowsmy.name/files/KEYDB.cfg
<SpiritOfTux> ppq: Danke Dir
<swed1> Hallo, ich hab mir vorhin openvpn nach Wiki Anleitung eingerichtet und bin nun bei der Konfiguration beim Punkt"sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn restart". Leider kommt da die Meldung http://pastebin.com/BAsLfePv Was ist da für ein device gemeint?
<kubine> Title: * Stopping virtual private network daemon(s)... - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> swed1: kannst du evtl. deine server-config nopaste und hast du /dev/net/tun?
<Georgey> hi
<Georgey> Ich hab ein ubuntu virtuellen server auf strato gemietet. Ich bräuchte zugriff auf die grafische oberfläche über meinen windows rechner. Wie realisiert man das am besten?
<koegs> Georgey: hat der überhaupt ne "grafische Oberfläche"?
<koegs> ich würde denken eher nicht
<jokrebel> Georgey: ISt da denn ein grafische Oberfläche installiert?
<Georgey> nein 
<Georgey> ich müsste ne minimal installation tätigen
<koegs> dann wirst du dich wohl mit SSH und der Kommandozeile auseinandersetzen müssen
<Georgey> der punkt ist: ich hab da ein erptool am laufen, wobei etliche konfigurationen über ein gtk client laufen machen
<Georgey> müssen*
<Georgey> hm
<koegs> ansonsten hier gucken: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<kubine> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Georgey> aber vllt sind diese funktionen im gtk-tool doch irgendwie über die kommandozeile abrufbar ich schau mal.. 
<Georgey> ah
<Georgey> über vnc hab ich was gesehen bei strato, danke
<Georgey> sorry, in welchem pfad sieht man, was für ein window system eingerichtet ist?
<Georgey> bzw. desktop system
<jokrebel> Georgey: An welchen Kriterien man in einem Windows-Verzeichnis erkennt, um welches Windows es sich handelt, sollte Du vielleicht besser in einem Windowskanal fragen, oder?
 * beaver74_ würde sich 'dpkg -l' ansehen
<koegs> jokrebel: er meint den WM oder DE
<koegs> Georgey: wenn du dich hieran hältst, ist das egal: http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/
<kubine> Title: VNC from boot on Ubuntu 12.04 without logging in, using LightDM (or GDM) and x11vnc (includes LUbuntu with lxdm and Linux Mint LMDE with mdm) - Seb Maynard :: seb.so (at seb.so)
<koegs> aber bitte auch dem link nachgehen wie man VNC per SSH absichert, da VNC selber Passwörter und Daten unverschlüsselt übermittelt
<jokrebel> ah, ok. Mag sein…
<koegs> Georgey: als komplette alternative bleibt dir noch die ssh-Verbindung mit "-X" zu starten, um dann die Applikation des Server lokal anzuzeigen, da erwarte aber keine Performance-Wunder
<swed1> koegs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690217/ nein ein  /dev/net/tun hab ich nicht
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> swed1: darf ich dann mal bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "uname -a" sehen?
<koegs> ich geh einfach mal davon aus es ist kein Standard-Ubuntu... evtl. sogar eine VPS bei einem Hoster?
<swed1> koegs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690226/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<swed1> kein vps, normaler root server mit ubuntu server 12.04
<koegs> swed1: aber irgendeinem besonderen kernel, wende dich bitte an den Anbieter, er soll dir Tun-Devices zur Verfügung stellen
<swed1> hm ja das kann sein, alles klar, mach ich
<Nordseebaer> Hi, ich habe eine Frage zum editieren einer Path Variable. Die Aufgabe: Erweitern Sie den Inhalt der Umgebungsvariablen PATH so, dass immer das momentan aktuelle Verzeichnis enthalten ist.  Ich habe versucht: PATH=$PATH:`pwd`. Das aktuelle Verzeichnis ist drin, nicht aber beim Verzeichniswechsel. Kann mir da einer helfen?
<Nordseebaer> Könnte natürlich ein alias für das cd kommando machen - dann wird aber die PATH so voll, auch nicht schön..
<dAnjou> Nordseebaer: nich wirklich ne frage für #ubuntu-de aber gut, is spät und es kriegt keiner mit
<dAnjou> Nordseebaer: wo steht, dass es in der bashrc oder profile stehen muss?
<dAnjou> übrigens soll man $() statt `` nutzen
<Nordseebaer> ok... danke erst mal für den Hinweis
<Nordseebaer> aber wie meinst du die andere Frage? Es steht nirgendwo, dass es in der bashrc oder in der profile stehen muss
<dAnjou> Nordseebaer: übrigens wird PATH nich voller, wenn du bei nem cd neu exportierst
<dAnjou> die frage is meines wissens nach allerdings auch nicht genau so zu beantworten wie sie gestellt is
<dAnjou> dazu müsste PATH ständig neu ausgewertet werden
<Nordseebaer> ja
<dAnjou> ich bezweifle, dass es was gibt, das das tut
<Nordseebaer> hm
<dAnjou> also entweder, wie du schon sagst, in cd einklinken oder ständig manuell neu exportieren
<Nordseebaer> also nach jedem cd ein export PATH?
<Nordseebaer> ehrlicher weise bin ich ja noch Anfänger und hätte meine Frage wohl besser ins Forum gestellt :)
<dAnjou> Nordseebaer: ich weiß nich, zeit für google und/oder schlauere leute
<Nordseebaer> trotzdem danke. Google hab ich natürlich probiert - da finde ich aber nur allgemeines zur PATH, was die soll und wie man die editiert
<Nordseebaer> natürlich nicht die Aufgabenlösung :(
<Nordseebaer> dAnjou: So einfach, dass man nicht drauf kommt. Falls mal wieder einer fragt ;) : Das aktuelle Verzeichnis ist "."
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-09
<molnitza_> Morgen. Ich suche eine quick & dirty Variaten um Port 80 eines Rechners an eth0 meines Laptops auf wlan0 weiterzuleiten. Jemand eine Idee?
<borne56> hi ich hab mir einen gebrauchten router gekauft. weiß jemand wie ich die ip herausfinde um ihn über die weboberfläche zu konfigurieren? die standard ip funktioniert leider nicht.
<borne56> ist ein wrt54
<mat619> Tag! Versuche gerade 12.04.2 auf einem alten FSC Amilo Pro (Celeron M, 512 MB RAM) zu installieren, doch bereits der Boot scheitert beim Wechsel vom Text- in den Grafikmodus. Habe bereits noapic, nomodeset etc. durch... meint ihr, es macht überhaupt Sinn, die alternate CD zu probieren?
<stareye> du kannst probieren
<LetoThe2nd> mat619: mit 512M ram macht kein aktuelles ubuntu sinn. und alternate wurde doch abgeschafft, dachte ich
<mat619> LetoThe2nd: doch, die gibts schon noch: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> mat619, ich würd an deiner stelle rausfinden, was da für ein grafikchip drin ist und gucken, mit welchen optionen man den gebootet kriegt.
<mat619> dadrc: GMA 950 afaik
<mat619> dadrc: sollte daher ja kein hexenwerk sein, dachte ich
<dadrc> GMA 950 sind widerlich unter Linux.
<dadrc> "i915.modeset=1" so probiert?
<mat619> dadrc: echt? seit wann? hatte jahrelang einen kleinen asus nettop auf celeron basis mit 950er, ging problemlos
<mat619> dadrc: bisher nicht, guter hinweis. sekunde...
<mat619> dadrc: in kombination mit einem anderen parameter, oder alleine?
<dadrc> Eigentlich sollte das so reichen.
<dadrc> Also,  nur das.
<mat619> Nein, selbes Ergebnis, leider.
<dadrc> Dann würd ich das System mal im Textmodus booten, dann lightdm starten, auf ein Terminal wechseln und im Xorg.0.log gucken, was da überhaupt passiert.
<mat619> dadrc: hab ich getan - fürchte du  hast recht, die GMA 950 ist wohl mittlerweile nicht mehr so brauchbar supported wie's schon mal war. "unsupported mode: 1024x768" hat er geschrien
<mat619> dadrc: zusammen mit einigen segmentation faults. fürchte fast die hardware hat evtl. nen schaden... kann durchaus sein, m. W. n. hat eine userin bei uns in amilo mal runtergeschmissen. wird wohl dieses hier gewesen sein
<mat619> dadrc: die platte hat nämlich auch massive smart-errorzahlen gemeldet. hat sich damit wohl erledigt
<mat619> aber danke für die hilfe!
<alllex> hallo wie kann ich per commando zeile alle dateien finden die älter als X sind und der Y beinhalten?
<alllex> hallo wie kann ich per commando zeile alle dateien finden die älter als X sind und die Zeichenfolge Y beinhalten?
<LetoThe2nd> !shell_find > alllex 
<kubine> alllex: find ist ein Kommandozeilenprogramm für die Dateisuche: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/find
<alllex> mit find / -amin -180 finde ich die entsprechde Zeit wie kann ich den Inhalt noch hinzu nehmen (grep -r "Y")?
<LetoThe2nd> an grep weiterreichen, siehe -exec.
<alllex> will irgendwie nicht bei mir  find / -amin -180 -exec grep -r "Y" -> Fehlendes Argument für "-exec" ?
<LetoThe2nd> alllex: schau dir in dem artikel den abschnitt "aktionen" einfach noch einmal etwas genauer an :)
<alllex> mit mit semikolon am ende funktioniert es auch nicht :-) - gleicher Fehler
<LetoThe2nd> zeigen, bitte.
<alllex> find / -amin -180 -exec grep -r "Y";
<LetoThe2nd> zwei fehler.
<LetoThe2nd> hints: 1) {}, 2) \
<Psycho-Dad> geht es nicht mit find / -amin 180 | grep "Y"
<LetoThe2nd> versuch halt erstmal nur die gefundene datei mit echo auszugeben ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Psycho-Dad: nein, weil du dann nur die dateinamen abgreppst.
<stevieh1> Psycho-Dad: nicht, wenn er nach ner Zeichenkette in der Datei sucht...
<Psycho-Dad> ok, wieder was gelernt :)
<LetoThe2nd> alllex: in der tabelle unten mit aktionen wird übrigens recht genau gezeigt, wie das subkommando aussehen sollte....
<alllex> find / -amin -180 -exec grep -r "Y" {} \; findet er zwar Dateien die Y beinhalten aber deutlich älter sind
<LetoThe2nd> alllex: dann ist dein -amin kriterium falsch.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( -180? )
<alllex> danke scheint zu funnnktionieren :-)
<LetoThe2nd> jutjut
<ksk> moin
<ksk> kann man rcconf noch so ohne weiteres benutzen um runlevel von diensten simpel zu bearbeiten obwohl man doch upstart nutzt? gibt es alternativen für upstart?
<geser> es sind noch nicht alle Startskripte auf Upstart umgestellt, d.h. für diese funktioniert rcconf (und ähnliches) noch
<geser> die "große" Konkurrenz für Upstart ist "systemd", aber das ist noch nicht offiziell für Ubuntu paketisiert
<swed1> Hallo,ich wollte gestern openvpn nach Wikianleitung auf meinem Root(12.04) installieren, kam bis zum "sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn restart" welches mir die Meldung bescheerte. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692205/ Jemand ausm Chat hat dann gesagt das mir das tun device fehlt und ich beim Hoster nachfragen soll. Heute gemacht, der hat gesagt das der Kernel passt und ich es mit "zgrep -i CONFIG_TUN /proc/config.gz" überprüfen kann. Da bek
<swed1> "CONFIG_TUN=y". Des weiteren sagte er ich kann das erstellen des devices openvpn überlassen. So, wie geht es da jetzt weiter?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> swed1: dann dreh doch mal das loggin in der server.conf hoch und schau ins syslog und openvpn log
<swed1> koegs: gemacht, in den ersten zeilen des syslogs steht gleich was von "Note: Cannot open TUN/TAP dev /dev/net/tun: No such file or directory (errno=2)"
<swed1> was logisch ist, da es ja nicht da ist
<koegs> swed1: probiers mal hiermit http://forum.openvpn.eu/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3716
<kubine> Title: OpenVPN.eu View topic - TUN/TAP Devices erneut erstellen (at forum.openvpn.eu)
<swed1> hm, ich hab jetzt mit "mknod /dev/net/tun c 10 200" die tun Datei angelegt und danach zum testen kurz openvpn neu gestartet, in der log steht jetzt kein fehler mehr und in der konsole gabs auch keine fehlerausgabe, war das jetzt echt so einfach?
<koegs> ja
<swed1> okay, gut, ich hab irgendwie ne schwierigere geburt erwartet
<swed1> danke dir
<swed1> Ich möchte den Server als Gateway benutzen, laut Wiki muss dafür dieser als router konfiguriert werden. Sind in meinem Fall die Punkte "Einmal zugelassene Verbindungen weiterhin akzeptieren" und "Adressumsetzung (NAT) aktivieren und die Schnittstelle maskieren" von Bedeutung? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router#Portweiterleitung
<kubine> Title: Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<alllex> Hi kann mir jemand sagen wi ich per find und grep gefundene Dateien kopieren kann? Hatte "find / -newermt "A" ! -newermt "B" -exec grep -lr "Y" {} \; | xargs cp {} /tmp"  probiert gab aber die Fehlermeldung das das angegebene Ziel kein Verzeihnis ist
<geser> das {} ist eine Besonderheit von find, und das xargs kann damit nichts anfangen
<geser> versuch es mal mit "... | xargs cp -t /tmp"
<alllex> geser,danke damit klappt es!
<swed1> Ich hab mir Openvpn auf dem Server und Client installiert und laut wiki konfiguriert. Auf dem Client zusätzlich noch zum Einstellen "network-manager-openvpn". Ich hab hier ein ca.cert und ein ersterclient.key. Was muss ich dort nun wo angeben um eine funktionierende Verbindung aufzubauen?
<koegs> was erschliesst sich dir denn nicht?
<swed> koegs: das mit den Zertifikaten bzw key hat sich glaub ich erledigt. Jedenfalls zeigt das Applett jetzt an das angeblich eine Verbindung zustande gekommen ist. Wie prüfe ich nun das? Irgendwas stimmt da nämlich noch nicht ganz. Eine Verbindung von diesem Client ins Internet ist nun nicht möglich. Das pingen des tun1 Geräts des Server (10.8.0.1) ist vom Client auch nicht möglich.
<Riky27> Hallo. Ich versuche gerade Chrome zu installieren, und ich bekomme immer die Meldung "Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar: libudev0". Welches Paket könnte ich installieren? libudev-dev und libudev1 sind drauf.
<Beastly> libudev0??
<jokrebel> Riky27: Nopaste doch bitte mal die komplette Meldung. und vielleicht auch gleich noch…
<jokrebel> Riky27:  : . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgaben von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Riky27> Beastly, ja steht da nachdem ich das *.deb via GUI öffne
<Beastly> dann installiere es doch
<jokrebel> Riky27: Und warum nimmst Du nicht einfach Chromium?
<Beastly> das libudev0 Paket
<jokrebel> Riky27: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium
<kubine> Title: Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Riky27> Danke. Ich schaue mich noch mal um.
<jokrebel> Riky27: Wie Du meinst…
<Riky27> jokrebel: Habe Chromium drauf, würde gerne auch Chrome auf dem System haben, wenn die jetzt webkit geforkt haben. Oder gilt das auch für Chromium?
<niklas> hey, ich wüsste egrne den befehl für festplatte sicher auswerfen, um es in einem skript zu verwenden, kennt ihr den?
<bekks> umount
<koegs> wahlweise noch ein sync davor
<ring0> war eject nur für optische medien?
<sysdef> ring0: nein, auch fuer magnetische. quasi fuer alle geraete, deren treiber das SCSI signal interpretieren
<ring0> sysdef, es würde also nichts grundlegendes gegen die verwendung von eject mit festplatten/usb-sticks sprechen?
<sysdef> ring0: eigentlich nicht. LS120 und Zip Drives (IDE) tun es ja auch
<smeexs> wenn man mehr mit dem terminal macht , gibts da eine möglichkeit den dateiort schnell in den zwischenspeicher zu bekommen ? 
<vlt> smeexs: screen
<stevieh> dateiort? zwischenspeicher?
<bekks> "dateiname" und "clipboard" :)
<stevieh> gibts ein clipboard im terminal? 
<bekks> Klar.
<bekks> Markier mal was mit der Maus, und drück dann die mittlere Maustaste.
<stevieh> bekks: das "definier" ich aber schon mal gar nicht mit "im Terminal" :-)
<bekks> Wieso?
<bekks> Weil das gant genau so in einer Konsole funktioniert?
<stevieh> bekks: schon gut, ich dachte ich hätte was übersehen, was man wirklich als clipboard nehmen könnte... aber das kann wohl nur der emacs im terminal mode :-)
<bekks> vi kann das auch.
<EdePopede> narf... das ende der ubuntu-cds ist wohl da?
<bekks> Wieso?
<EdePopede> 900MB und mehr?
<bekks> Weil es jetzt DVD sind? :P
<EdePopede> muss nachher probieren, ob ich ne multiboot-dvd hinkrieg
<bekks> Wassollte dabei anders sein?
<EdePopede> xubuntu 12.10 bootet nachweisolich auch von dvd. ist aber das letzte, das noch passt
<EdePopede> es reicht wohl kaum, wenn ich ein paar isos auf die dvd klatsch
<bekks> Wieso nicht? Man kann IIRC auch syslinux dazu bewegen, ein ISO zu laden und davon zu booten.
<EdePopede> ich brauch sowas nicht, iso holen, brennen, booten, installieren. rest geht übers netz von platte aus. ist grad etwas anders, da muss bissl was bootbar auf möglichst wenig scheiben
<EdePopede> mal schauen, ob das nochmal mit readom klappt
 * bekks braucht nur einen USB stick.
<EdePopede> dvd ist billiger und flacher, auf jeden fall ein vorteil
<bekks> Ein USB Stick wesentlich grösser und flexibler.
<bekks> Ich weiss aktuell gar nicht wieviele ISOs hier vom USB booten.
<bekks> Also von einem USB,.
<EdePopede> kann man so ne multiboot-dvd stumpf mit dd rüberschieben?
<bekks> Weiss ich nicht. Ich kopiere ein neues ISO auf den USB stick, füge den Eintrag im Bootmenü hinzu und bin fertig.
<bekks> OK, ich muss das ISO einmal in einer VM booten um zu sehen, was da genau getan wird, im Bootloader - wenn ich das nicht in Google finde.
<EdePopede> und tiger kommt mir definitiv auch nicht mehr auf die platte -.-
 * bekks hätte gerne die HW für OSX.
<bekks> Hat aber auch nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<EdePopede> iAtkos?
<bekks> Nope. Wenn, dann richtig.
<EdePopede> xfce -.-
<EdePopede> ist eigentlich bekannt, was wodim und readom bedeuten sollen? hab vorhin wieder ne viertelstunde damit verbracht, auf das kommando zu kommen
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-10
<EdePopede> mit >> ATTRS{idVendor}=="19d2", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0083", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'" << in /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules sollte der entsprechende surfstick wohl laufen?
<approach> Kennt zufällig jemand ein Webinterface zum Verwalten von Git Repositories?
<TheInfinity> github. *duck ansonsten auch Gitweb
<approach> TheInfinity: gitweb reicht vollkomend aus
<approach> thx
<snitty> Hallo zusammen! Kann mir jemand helfen bei einer Luks Partition die sich nicht mehr öffnen lässt. Ich glaub bei der Installation von Ubuntu haben sich die Partitionsgrenzen verschoben. Die Luks Partition liegt jedoch auf einer eigenen Festplatte.
<LetoThe2nd> .. ich vermute, da konnte jetzt keiner so 100% folgen.
<LetoThe2nd> fakt ist, wenn du auf die eine oder andere art die luks-header demoliert hast, wirds ziet um die backups rauszuholen.
<LetoThe2nd> snitty: https://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#6._Backup_and_Data_Recovery
<kubine> Title: FrequentlyAskedQuestions - cryptsetup - Frequently Asked Questions. - Setup virtual encryption devices under dm-crypt Linux - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<snitty> LetoThe2nd> ja danke für den link, hab ich schon gelesen. Backups leider auch nicht von header mehr vorhanden. Ich kann mit CryptOpen die Partition entschlüsseln, hab dann aber ein Ausgabe-/EingabeFehler. Kann ich mit sfdisk die Partitionstabelle neu schreiben?
<LetoThe2nd> snitty: keine ahnung, ich benutz sowas nicht :)
<snitty> Bin mir unsicher ob das die richtige Methode ist.
<snitty> schade
<doev> hallo. Ich versuche eine dv-kamera mit kino zu betreiben. Leider wird das raw1394 kernel module nicht geladen. [  288.369391] raw: Unknown parameter `max1394' Hat dazu jemand eine Idee?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: die fehlermeldung sagt, dass du dem modul versuchst parameter zu geben, die es nicht kennt.
<doev> LetoThe2nd, ich habe nichts geändert - außer mich der Gruppe video zugefügt.
<LetoThe2nd> doev: ich sage nur, was in der fehlermeldung steht :D
<doev> LetoThe2nd, ;)
<doev> wie ist denn der filename des Modules?
<doev> locate -i raw1394 zeigt mir nichts an, wasd nach Modules aussieht.
<Rochvellon> doev> hier schon mal geschaut -> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/30172/gel%C3%B6st-raw1394-modul-laden.html ?
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] raw1394 modul laden - Videobearbeitung - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<doev> Rochvellon, leider keine Lösung für mich dabei. trotzdem danke.
<nevchen> nabend
<exogen> kann man lightdm einfach entfernen ohne sich Sorgen zu machen?
<mrkramps> exogen, kommt darauf an, was du machen möchtest
<exogen> ich brauche keinen dm.
<mrkramps> exogen, dann sollte es dir keine sorgen bereiten.
<exogen> dann per shell-login + startx müsste auch reichen oder?
<mrkramps> exogen, wobei…
<mrkramps> exogen, du musst wahrscheinlich das paket 'nodm' installieren
<mrkramps> exogen, gelogen… vergiss, was ich gerade gesagt habe
<bekks> Es gibt eigentlich kein startx mehr :)
<exogen> bekks: und wie starte ich dann meine Desktopumgebung ohne startx?
<bekks> Mit deinem dm.
<bekks> So ist das Konstrukt eigentlich gedacht.
<exogen> hm.
<bekks> Und ein DM ist jetzt auch kein Resourcenkiller, von daher stört der auch nicht.
<Oliver_> Hallöchen, ich hab mir grad mal Ubuntu installiert und gleich mal ne Frage ^^
<exogen> naja, ich will den dennoch weg.
<exogen> ich probiere es mal :D
<jokrebel> exogen: Allles andere wäre auch nicht Standard-Ubuntu und somit dann auch nicht mehr supported.
<jokrebel> Oliver_: Einfach fragen und das Problem genau beschreiben.
<Oliver_> Und zwar schmiert mir des öfteren Compiz ab und auf manchen Schaltflächen sind eigenartige Grafikartefakte, wenns mal nicht abgeschmiert ist. :/ 
<sonotos> exogen: warum?
<sdx32> Oliver_: .xsession-errors gibt womöglich Aufschlüsse, wie auch das Syslog (klingt nach Problemen mit dem Grafiktreiber)
<Oliver_> Ich habe eine Nvidia GeForce GTX 470 verbaut, gibt es da vielleicht einen anderen Treiber, der das Ganze beheben könnte?
<sdx32> bzw. natürlich auch Xorg.0.log
<bekks> Oliver_: Welchen Treiber verwendest Du denn?
<Oliver_> Wo kann ich das denn sehen? Ich bin gerade erst von Windows 7/8 hergewechselt. 
<exogen> sonotos: einfach so, weil ich keinen displaymanager brauche, wenn ich mich auch per Konsole einloggen kann.
<Oliver_> Im Software Center ist angeblich der Nouveau Treiber installiert
<bekks> exogen: Du kannst Dich auch einfach graphisch einloggen und sparst den Konsolenlogin.
<bekks> Oliver_: Dann verwendest du den auch.
<exogen> bekks: graphisch einloggen?
<mrkramps> exogen, über den dm halt
<bekks> exogen: Natürlich. Mit dem DM.
<exogen> das will ich ja nicht :D
<bekks> exogen: Naja, wenn du es halt kompliziert statt einfach haben willst. 
<exogen> bekomme ich dann Probleme oder wie?
<Oliver_> Ich hol mir mal eben die neusesten Aktualisierungen in der Paketverwaltung, vielleicht geht's ja dann wieder. 
<bekks> exogen: Es ist nicht so gedacht, dass man X ohne DM startet.
<bekks> exogen: Wie auch immer man dann X doch startet, etc. - das musst du dann leider selbst rausfinden. :)
<exogen> ich lese mal nach
<Oliver_> Komischerweise hatte Compiz auf meinem Notebook immer nen Dauercrash. Vielleicht ist das ja nicht so das Wahre. ^^
<bekks> Oliver_: Was ist denn ein "Dauercrash"?
<bekks> Oliver_: Installier doch mal nvidia-current.
<jokrebel> exogen: Wenn Du "hier keine Hilfe mehr" als Problem bezeichnen würdest, ja…
<Oliver_> Naja, wenn's sich noch nicht mal starten lässt, sondern sofort wieder abstürzt. Auch, wenn ich mein Notebook grade erst hochgefahren habe. 
<bekks> Oliver_: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<Oliver_> Die aktuellste Version, nicht die LTS. Ist die vielleicht noch verbuggt?
<bekks> Was ist denn die aktuellste Version?
<Oliver_> Und 64bit
<bekks> Welche Versionsnummer?
<Oliver_> 12.10
<bekks> Ah :)
<Oliver_> Darf man hier Links posten?
<UbuPhillup> ja
<bekks> Das kommt auf die Links an :)
<Oliver_> Okay, ich hab mal nen Screenshot von den Artefakten gemacht, dann wisst ihr, was ich meine
<bekks> Hast du nvidia-current schon installiert?
<Oliver_> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfotohz19uiew4r.png
<Oliver_> ne, wollte ich gerade. 
<freshmint> wo finde ich meine grub.conf?
<bekks> freshmint: Grub1 oder Grub2?
<freshmint> bk
<bekks> Was ist bk?
<freshmint> bekks, wie finde ich das heraus - kA
<freshmint> sorry ich hatte mich vertippt
<bekks> freshmint: Welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<freshmint> 12.04
<bekks> !grub2 > freshmint 
<kubine> freshmint: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<jokrebel> Oliver_: Vielleicht solltest Du erstmal Deine Aktuallisierungen fertig machen lassen (wo nach vermutlich auch noch erstmal ein Neustart fällig sein wird)
<jokrebel> freshmint: in Grub2 gibt es die nicht mehr.
<Oliver_> Ja, das wird sich noch ein bisschen hinziehen bei einer effektiven Bandbreite von 1.7k :D
<freshmint> jokrebel, okay wo ist dann die datei, wo ich festlegen kann mit welchem kernel gebootet werden soll?
<bekks> Das steht in dem verlinkten Artikel.
<jokrebel> genau
<Hootch> abend, wenn ich einen pgp schlüssel in ubuntu (gui) angelegt habe, wie kann ich dateien verschlüsseln? mit einer gui?
<exogen> hm lightdm scheint von dem core der jeweiligen Desktopumgebungen abhängig zu sein. -.-
<Hootch> im dateimanager geht es nicht per rechter maustaste, was ich erwartet hätte
<jokrebel> exogen: Hast Du so dermasen Platznöte oder warum genau willst Du das unbedingt (inclusive Support) loswerden?
<exogen> weil ich es nicht brauche.
<exogen> aber anscheinend wird es einem aufgezwungen ^^
<ppq> Hootch: muss es denn mit gui sein? ohne ist es leicht: gpg -c datei.txt. 
<ppq> Hootch: ansonsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: Daten verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<exogen> jokrebel: Wenn ich die Abhängigkeit z.B. von lubuntu-core löse, bekomme ich dann Probleme?
<freshmint> jokrebel, ich habe immer probleme wenn das system updates macht dann nervt der intel-gpu treiber...
<jokrebel> exogen: Es gibt auch Linuxe die man sich komplett selber bauen kann genau nach Wunsch (das ist allerdings Offtopic hier)
<freshmint> jokrebel, kann ich irgendwie wiederherstellungspunkte setzen falls mal ein update probleme macht, dass ich meine system konfiguration wieder zurück setzen kann inkl. deinstallation aller pakete die geupdated wurden...
<Hootch> ppq: danke die wiki hab ich schon auf. nur wenn ein ein keyring habe mit gui etc sollte es nautilus einfach anbieten können. oder sehe ich das falsch?
<Hootch> für sowas möchte ich einfach keine konsole öffnen
<sdx32> !Backup > freshmint 
<kubine> freshmint: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<exogen> ja gentoo werde ich mir vermutlich ab ubuntu 14.04 installieren. Abhängig davon ob Canonical diese shopping-lens immer noch direkt aktiviert oder nicht.
<ppq> Hootch: hm, achso. so ein programm kenne ich nicht, sorry
<mrkramps> exogen, du kannst das auch ausgehend von einer ubuntu-minimal installation machen
<sdx32> Hootch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141318/gnupg-pgp-front-end-for-ubuntu
<kubine> Title: nautilus - GnuPG / PGP front end for Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> !ot > exogen. auch das ist kein Thema für hier, Danke.
<kubine> exogen. auch das ist kein Thema für hier, Danke.: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<mrkramps> exogen, oder du liest dir das thema einfach mal sorgfältig im internet durch. gibt genug beiträge dazu
<exogen> okay :)
<Hootch> sdx32: danke :)
<jokrebel> freshmint: Was genau bedeutet denn "probleme … nervt … intel-gpu treiber". Ne komplette Fehlermeldung oder gar das ganze Log dazu (ge-No-Pastet) wär vielleicht hilfreich. Und nein - Wiederherstellungspunkt gibt es IIRC unter Windows…
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Da hat er dann aber auch nur entweder keine GUI oder dann doch wieder mit DM (was er ja nicht will)
<freshmint> jokrebel, ich komme in ca. 2h stunden zurück habe jetzt einen termin. dann kopiere ich die logs ....
<freshmint> \afk
<mrkramps> jokrebel, deswegen soll er sich ja auch einlesen in das thema. das geht, aber gehört hier nicht zum support
<julian123> hey, hab hier nen laptop mit ubuntu 12.04.. in der regel geht der bildschirm einfach nicht an, wenn ich ihn hochfahre. nach x versuchen springt er irgendwann mit an - dann aber oft auch nur ein merkwürdiges bild mit streifen und co und der PC hängt sich auf. selten funktioniert alles auf anhieb - ich habe das gefühl es geht am besten wenn der akku voll geladen ist. klingt das nach hardwaredefekt?
<julian123> oder kann es sein, dann der laptop einfach manchmal nicht genug energie hat um den bildschirm zu beleuchten?
<julian123> dann sollte der laptop aber doch eigentlich ganz aus bleiben.. ich weiß nicht
<bullgard4> julian123: Das klingt nach Hardwaredefet.
<bullgard4> +k
<julian123> hm
<julian123> riecht nach recyclinghof
<bullgard4> Bitte guck in das Log /var/log/dmesg.0
<julian123> wenn er mal angeht versuch ich schnell textonly zu booten, vlt komm ich dann dran
<bullgard4> julian123: "laptop einfach manchmal nicht genug energie hat um den bildschirm zu beleuchten" ist eher unwahrscheinlich.. Das sollte sich genau klären lassen durch Analyse von /var/log/dmesg.0, eventuell mittels einer Live-CD analysieren. 
<bullgard4> Mit einer Live-CD brauchst Du  Dich meistens bei der Analyse nicht so sehr zu beeilen.
<julian123> danke, ich such grad den stick
<julian123> aber ob ich damit booten kann.. wenns hardwarebedingt ist
<bullgard4> Das mußt Du ausprobieren.
<mrkramps> julian123, die komplizierte lösung wäre die festplatte auszubauen und an einem anderen gerät die daten auszulesen
<julian123> hoi, stick bootet direkt
<julian123> hoffnung
<julian123> doch nicht, hängt wieder..das mit dem ausbauen ist schwierig wiel laptop
<julian123> da fehlen mir die geräte
<mrkramps> julian123, usb-festplattenrahmen. sollte man immer im haushaben :)
<julian123> hab mal n foto gemacht - wo gibts denn sowas: 
<julian123> http://s14.directupload.net/images/130410/tinsx64b.jpg
<julian123> am bildschirm kanns ja nicht liegen wenn der manchmal geht
<mrkramps> julian123, was ist das für ein laptop mit was für einer grafikkarte?
<julian123> hm schwer zu sagen wenn ich nicnt reinkomm, "fujitsu siemens amilo Pi 2540" heißt das gerät
<mrkramps> uh, ok… der sollte eigentlich mehr als ubuntu-freundlich sein
<julian123> laut internet ist die grafikkarte " Mobility Radeon HD 2400 HyperMemory"
<mrkramps> ich bezog das ubuntu-freundlich jetzt auf https://friendly.ubuntu.com/12.04/FUJITSU%20SIEMENS/AMILO%20Pi%202540/I:KBnYp:JuV:BEG:BIT:B7o/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Friendly | FUJITSU SIEMENS AMILO Pi 2540 12.04 (at friendly.ubuntu.com)
<julian123> oh, gute seite - dann liegts wohl echt an der hardware wenn der sonst so tolle werte hat..
<jokrebel> julian123: Warum sollte es nicht am Bildschirm liegen können nur weil es manchmal geht?
<julian123> weiß nicht so recht - wenn da irgendein kontakt defekt wäre würde dieser ja, so denke ich, nie funktionieren
<julian123> ich werd mal testweise windows aufspielen, dann kann ich ihn wenigstens noch verschenken falls es dort komischweise alles geht
<mrkramps> julian123, das kannste dir wahrscheinlich sparen
<jokrebel> julian123: Falsch gedacht ;-)
<julian123> funktioniert bisher schonmal besser als der ubuntu-stick
<jokrebel> julian123: Wackelkontakte kann im Prinzip jedes Bauteil haben (und eben machmal gehn und machmal nicht)
<julian123> ._.
<Oliver_> Die Artefakte sind weg! :D
<mrkramps> Oliver_, nach den aktualisierungen?
<julian123> ok
<julian123> und windows rennt tatsächlich super
<Oliver_> Ja. Der nvidia-current Treiber war zwar nicht wirklich kompatibel, sodass er eine falsche auflösung angezeigt hat und auch compiz beendet hat, aber nach der deinstallation des treibers gigs. :D
<Oliver_> Kann ich unter Ubuntu meine Grafikkarte übertakten?
<mrkramps> Oliver_, das wird hier wohl keiner supporten
<andi> Hi
<mrkramps> julian123, hast du mal ein andere ubuntu oder ein andere linux auf dem gerät ausprobiert?
<Oliver_> Wieso?
<andi> Ich versuche gerade eine Schriftart zu installieren, allerdings bekomme ich Install Failed angezeigt. Wo kann ich denn nachschauen warum die Installation schief gegangen ist?
<julian123> noch nicht
<julian123> vlt mal arch probieren
<andi> Ich hab einfach auf das ttf im nautilus Doppelgeklickt und dann auf Install gedrückt.
<bekks> andi: Wie genau versuchst du denn auf welchem Ubuntu das zu installieren?
<bekks> julian123: Viel Glück dabei.
<UbuPhillup> Oliver_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Overclocking
<kubine> Title: Overclocking › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<julian123> debian oder mint werden ja irgendwie aufs gleiche rauslaufen denk ich
<bekks> Falsch gedacht :)
<andi> bekks: Das hier ist ein 12.04.2. Servus btw ;)
<mrkramps> !Overclocking > Oliver_ 
<kubine> Oliver_: Informationen zu Overclocking finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Overclocking
<julian123> ich trau mich nicht auf den windows install button zu drücken
<julian123> ich lad mal debian
<Oliver_> Ach was, ich brauch mir keine Sorgen über Überhitzung machen. ^^
<mrkramps> julian123, versuch's zum testen mit sowas wie gParted Live oder PartedMagic
<bekks> Oliver_: Ja dann.
<julian123> ist das ein vollwertiges linux?
<bekks> Oliver_: Aber nachher nicht weinen :)
<mrkramps> julian123, ja… und nein
<jokrebel> julian123: aber beides Offtopic hier…
<mrkramps> julian123, die isos sind recht klein und zum testen reicht es
<Oliver_> Ich hab erst nen dicken VGA- Lüfter auf meiner guten alten GTX 470 montiert. :D
<julian123> ja.. ich merke
<mrkramps> !Schriften > andi 
<julian123> habe aber accounts zum turboladen - ich versuch mein glück, danke :)
<kubine> andi: Informationen zu Schriften finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriften
<bekks> julian123: Die helfen dir nur genau gar nichts, weil die auf den offiziellen Mirrors völlig irrelevant sind.
<julian123> gibt doch genügend mirrors mit aktuellen versionen
<bekks> Und kein einziger von denen akzeptiert einen Turboladeaccount.
<bekks> Wir reden hier von offiziellen Mirrors und nicht von Rapidshare.
<andi> Danke ;)
<ppq> wenn man images schneller laden will als der mirror erlaubt: bittorrent.
<ppq> aber die offiziellen torrents bitte ;)
<UbuPhillup> ppq: genau um so mehr Sie downloaden um so schneller wirds und dann auch gleich verteilen ;)
<Oliver_> oh gott ist das kompliziert hier :D
<UbuPhillup_> Oliver_ dann lass das Übertakten ;)
<Oliver_> Ne, ich mein das Dateisystem und so und bis man mal dazu kommt, das Tool zu starten. ;)
<julian123> was hat das dateisystem damit zu tun?
<julian123> oh zu meinem problem.. kann der ubuntu-startmedienersteller kein debian aufn stick laden? - da steht fehler :"invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'"
<Oliver_> Dateien in besitz nehmen. :D
<jokrebel> julian123: Heißt der Debian-Startmedien-Ersteller?
<jokrebel> !ot > julian123 und immer noch…
<kubine> julian123 und immer noch…: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<julian123> ne der heißt nur startmedienersteller :p
<Oliver_> endlich gelöscht das mistding. 
<maltee_h> Ich habe ein NAS im lokalen Netzwerk, über welches ich via Samba in meinem Dateisystem zugreife. Nun müsst ich einmal täglich Dateien beim hochfahren zwischen meinem PC und dem NAS synchronisieren. Ich bin jetzt auf rsync gestoßen. Kann mir vielleicht einer erklären, wie ich es schaffe zwischen den beiden Dateien zu synchonisieren?
<maltee_h> Ich weiß leider nicht, wie der Path zum Remote Ordner ist. Also ich weiß die IP nur //IP-Adresse/path/to funktioniert leider nicht
<ppq> maltee_h: ich würde eher die freigabe per fstab einbinden (stichwort fürs wiki: cifs), dann brauchst du nichts synchroniseren. falls du das doch möchtest, mit unison brauchst du dich da nicht mehr drum kümmern, einfach die gemountete freigabe und das lokale verzeichnis 
<maltee_h> ppq: Danke erstmal. Also die Dateien sollen schon noch auf meinem PC bleiben. Ich will halt nur, dass man PC die Daten eines gewissen Ordners einmal täglich aufs NAS schiebt
<ppq> maltee_h: achso
<ppq> joa, auch dafür ist unison geeignet, ohne samba
<maltee_h> ppq: Und wie ist dann der Pfad zum NAS?
<maltee_h> //IPADRESSE/bla/bla
<maltee_h> Oder wie?
<maltee_h> Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss ich für Unison auch auf dem Ziel, also dem NAS eine Software installieren, was nicht so ganz mein Fall wäre..
<maltee_h> Gäbe es da auch eine andere Möglichkeit?
<mrkramps> maltee_h, nicht wenn du das NAS in die fstab deines Desktopsystem einbindest
<mrkramps> dann ist es einfach nur ein weiteres verzeichnis
<mrkramps> !Samba_Client_cifs > maltee_h 
<mrkramps> nicht!?
<mrkramps> wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs
<maltee_h> mrkramps: Dann würde doch auch rsync funktionieren, oder?
<mrkramps> maltee_h, sicher... nur bietet unison eine einfachere lösung an
<maltee_h> mrkramps: Was ich noch vergessen habe zu sagen: Beim booten meines PCs wird das NAS automatisch gemountet
<mrkramps> maltee_h, dann haste den pfad also schon in der fstab eingebunden?
<maltee_h> mrkramps: Ja, ein Verzeichnis. Aber das, was ich brauche nicht. Müsste ich also auch noch irgendwo hinmounten :p
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-11
<elmargol> Hat ubuntu keine desktop suche vorinstalliert? Was ist da empfehlenswert?
<mrkramps> !Desktopsuchmaschinen > elmargol 
<kubine> elmargol: Informationen zu Desktopsuchmaschinen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopsuchmaschinen
<elmargol> ja den artikel habe ich gerade gelesen
<mrkramps> also locate ist vorinstalliert
<mrkramps> und jetzt wäre die frage, was für eine desktopumgebung du verwendest
<elmargol> unity
<mrkramps> elmargol, dann vnimm Tracker, integriert sich auch direkt in nautilus
<elmargol> nautilus verwende ich leider nicht mehr
<elmargol> nautilus haben die leider kaputt gemacht :(
<mrkramps> naja, dann nimmste trotzdem tracker und verwendest als frontend catfish
<k1l_> elmargol: unity nutzt zeitgeist
<k1l_> nautilus hat ab 3.8 auch eine verbesserte "type to search" suche
<smeexs> kann ich beim ubuntu lts einfach den dateibrowser von xubuntu dazu installieren oder stören sich die programme gegenseitig bzw funktioniert dann nicht alles ?
<dadrc> kannste machen
<pog> ich wollte mittels sodoer erreichen, dass ein user den mount-befehl machen kann. (http://ubuntutechnical.wordpress.com/2011/11/13/ubuntu-auto-mount-drives-on-login/)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu auto mount drives on login | Ubuntu Technical (at ubuntutechnical.wordpress.com)
<pog> sodass einem User beim aufstart seine eigenen Drives individuell gemountet werden kann (nicht in fstab).
<pog> ich hab gemäss anleitung die Zeile in visodu eigefügt "your user   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ~/mountscript.sh, /bin/mount"   (nur /bin/mount) aber man muss immer noch root sein, um ein mount befehl abzusetzen.
<dAnjou> pog: willst du ganz und gar auf fstab verzichten oder wäre es schöner, wenn sie dort eingetragen sein könnten?
<pog> sorry, ich hab mich mit den zeichen vertan, man muss exakt eingeben, wie im sudoer-File
<dAnjou> ich weiß nich genau, ob das furchtbar böse is, aber du könntest in /etc/fstab.d/ eine datei anlegen und für die gruppe des nutzers schreibbar machen
<pog> dAnjou: ich hab so meine USB-Drives, ich moechte das einfach nicht über fstab mounten.
<pog> ah, muss ich mal anschauen, wäre noch eine idee, thanks
<dAnjou> warum lässte das dann nich die desktop-umgebung mounten?
<pog> die Idee mit dem mountscript fand ich auch nicht schlecht. 
<pog> ich wollte es halt ins home reinmounten, auch um dann ev. mit symlinks gewisse Softwareprofile korrekt auszufuehren, z.B. shotwell.
<pog> ist sowieso doof, shotwell hat im 12.04 noch eine VErsion, wo man den Basic-Pfad irgendwie im Shotwell nicht angeben kann, oder zumindest ein Bug ist.
<pog> danke jedenfalls.
<geser> pog: hast du dir mal pmount (mount removable devices as normal user) angesehen?
<pog> nein, ich stiess schon auf udisks. danke für den Tip geser
<pog> mein mount braucht immer noch "root" trotz suduer und neuer session, und eingabe /bin/mount...
<pog> pmount bringt es vielleicht auch, ich wollte eben die sachen in einem script mounten.
<sdx23> ~/mounscript.sh in die sudoers zu schreiben ist eine ziemlich dämliche Idee, auf einem Multiusersystem, da Sicherheitsloch.
<geser> stimmt, entspricht vollem root-Zugriff für den User (btw: wird das ~ in der sudoers überhaupt aufgelöst?)
<deem> hi. Wie bekomme ich denn unter Ubuntu die PCI IDs raus, mit denen ich auch nach der Hardware googlen kann? lspci und lshw gegen mir nur die PCI ID an, die das Gerät wohl im System hat, aber ich brauche diese Device ID.
<k1l_> deem: lspci mal mit -v probiert?
<grossing> hilft hwinfo ?
<deem> ich habs jetzt mit lshw -c network -numeric gelöst
<deem> allerdings sagt mir pcidatabase.com das gleiche was mir auch linux sagt, dass es eine intel i350 netzwerkkarte ist, aber dafür gibt es bei hp keinen treiber zum download
<koegs> deem: lspic -n
<koegs> *lspci
<stareye> wie mache ich alias von:
<stareye> watch -n 1 "awk 'NR==3 {print \$3 \"00 %\"}''' /proc/net/wireless"
<approach> In welchen Zeitraum werden die cron.daily crons durchgeführt?
<deem> approach: täglich? *duck*
<approach> deem: das ist mir bewusst, nach welchen Kriterien geht er vor? Benötige den Zeitpunkt?
<k1l_> approach: entweder brauchst du @daily oder du willst eine uhrzeit festelegen
<sdx23> stareye: wie versuchst du es denn?
<stareye> hat sich erledigt hab script geschrieben
<approach> k1l_: ziel ist es, das nur nachts ausgeführt wird.. (backup), nun könnte ich manuell ein cron eintrag hinzufügen, aber wenn das paket schon automatisch ein @daily eintrag liefert ist des auch gut
<k1l_> ich meine @daily wird viertelstündig bagetastet. also wäre es 00:15 wenn der rechner da an ist. aber wenn du eine spezifische zeit willst dann trag eine spezifische zeit in die crontab
<approach> k1l_: viertelstündig wäre super
<k1l_> ähm nee
<k1l_> das wird nicht jede viertelstunde gemacht
<Flashmann> Hallo
<Flashmann> Hallo, hatte nie Probleme mit meinem Flash aber nun seit dem neuesten Browserupdate (über Muon) kann ich bei FB keine angehängten Videos mehr anschauen: Anzeige"Upgrade" erforderlich, jetzt meine Frage wie ich hier vorgehen muss.
<Flashmann> Upgrade über apt-get?
<deem> was ist denn muon?
<deem> oh
<deem> keine geduld diese leute *kopfschüttel*
<jokrebel> deem: Das ist wohl die Paketverwaltung unter KDE.
<jokrebel> deem: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Muon_Paketverwaltung
<kubine> Title: Muon Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> deem~ Ich weiß auch nicht was das ist. Für manche Wesen dreht sich die Welt halt schneller.
<daswort> Etwa bei Spitzmäusen.
<jokrebel> daswort: Wrong channel?
<GreenBug> moin! ich habe lubuntu 11.10 installiert und ich habe in firefox eine ziemlich dünne schrift. Habe schon Antialias und hinting auf "low" und RGB eingestellt. Die Schrift ist auch nur in FireFox ziemlich dünn. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<koegs> GreenBug: dazu kann ich leider nix sagen, aber ich empfehle dir vielleicht mal bald ein Update zu machen, 11.10 wird nur noch bis Mai unterstützt
<GreenBug> koegs ich weiss, ich hatte auch schon 12.10 installiert aber dann kocht mein laptop weg, der wird zu heiss, ich habe offensichtlich irgendeine fake radeon Grafikkarte in diesem toshiba. das wurde hier schon mehrfach versucht, aber nur bei 11.10 und dem propitären amd treiber bleibt die kiste kühl.
<Rudi123> nabend zusammen
<Rudi123> kann mir bitte jemand bei curlftpfs helfen? ich versuche auf einen ftp-server mit impliziten TLS zu verbinden, nur scheint curlftpfs das "-o ssl" zu ignorieren
<Rudi123> in filezilla funktionierts prächtig
<hape01> test
<sdx23> hape01: durchgefallen
<sdx23> Rudi123: wie funktioniert es nicht?
<hape01> sdx23: Thx trotzdem :-)
<Rudi123> sdx23: Er stellt eine Verbindung her, versucht aber scheinbar erst gar kein SSL. Ich hatte auch mal -o ftp_port=777 probiert: Er hat trotzdem auf Port 21 verbinden wollen
<Rudi123> als würde er -o grundsätzlich ignorieren
<sdx23> Rudi123: den ganzen Aufruf bitte - ggf ohne den Host
<Rudi123> sdx23: curlftpfs -v -o ssl ftp://example.com:777/ /mnt
<Rudi123> sdx23: Wenn ich in FileZilla als Protokoll "FTP" und bei Verschlüsselung "Implizites FTP über TLS erfordern" einstelle, verbindet er. Tue ich das nicht, verbindet er zwar, rennt aber in den Timeout weil der Server nichts sendet. Gleiches passiert scheinbar bei curlftpfs
<sdx23> Um genau zu sehen, was da abgeht, kann man das im Zweifel mit wireshark ansehen - wenn denn die Debug-Ausgaben nicht reichen. Die schaltet man mit -d an, nach Manpage.
<Rudi123> bei -d gibt er leider nich mehr aus
<Rudi123> sdx23: Ich hab auch mal curlftpfs -v -d -o ftp_port=777 ftp://example.com/ /mnt versucht - dann verbindet er sich trotzdem auf port 21. wie wenn er die -o grundsätzlich ignoriert...
<sdx23> nö, ftp_port erwartet keine Zahl, wie in der Manpage recht deutlich steht.
<hape01> irssi ist Klasse
<hape01> irssi ist klasse
<Rudi123> sdx23: hmm, stimmt
<jokrebel> hape01: Schön für Dich, aber offtopic hier ;-)
<hape01> jokrebel: ok ok... :-)
<xbrian> Guten Abend, xrandr erkennt bei mir ploetzlich den HDMI ausgang nicht mehr jmd vlt eine Idee?
<hape01> xbrian: Hast Du schon versucht ohne xrandr, d.h. über das Ubuntu Menu rechts oben -> Anzeigegeräte?
<hape01> xbrian: "Bildschirme erkennen" funktioniert bei mir meist tadellos.
<xbrian> hape01 ich benutze xfce ich gehe davon aus du meinst unter "Anzeige"
<hape01> xbrian: achso
<xbrian> natuerlich habe ich es da probiert aber sobald xrandr den HDMI nicht erkennt habe ich auch dort keine Auswahlmoeglichkeit
<hape01> xbrian: hast du HDMI ein und hast Du am Monitor die Source auf HDMI gestellt? Könnte ja auch auf Analog stehen.
<xbrian> Rojam, spielst du Soldat? :D
<xbrian> hape01 ich nutze den Monitor seit 1 Jahr und bisher lief es tadellos. Er erkennt automatisch ueber welchen Eingang das Signal kommt
<xbrian> hape01, ich hatte gestern den TV angeschlossen und dann heruntergefahren. Heute dann wieder das HDMI Kabel vom Monitor eingesteckt und seit dem wird es nicht mehr erkannt.
<hape01> xbrian: Hast Du dein Dual-Boot für den Hardware Test unter Windows (schlag mich nicht!) hehe :-)
<xbrian> hape01, lach sicher und darunter funktioniert es tadellos -.-
<hape01> xbrian oops
<xbrian> hape01 : Ich stehe mit meinem Latein echt am ende. Ich hatte das Problem schon einmal und habe dann einen neuen Grakatreiber installiert. Dadurch lief es dann bis heute einigermassen. 
<hape01> xbrian: Ich les gerade, dass jemand seinen VGA Ausgang erkannt bekommen hat mit:    xrandr --output VGA-0  --auto  -right-of LVDS                   wenn das mit VGA geht, geht es mit HDMI doch sicherlich auch hirgendwie...
<hape01> xbrian: hab leider kein xrandr hier installiert
<xbrian> hape01 der vga ausgang wird problemlos erkannt momentan laeuft der monitor auch ueber diesen leider flackert aber da das bild :D
<xbrian> hape01: xrandr --output HDMI1 --primary --mode 1920x1080 --output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768  --right-of HDMI1 --noprimary
<hape01> xbrian: was bringt      xrandr --output LVDS --auto   --output VGA --auto
<xbrian> hape01: es aktiviert beide bildschirme mehr nicht. Sind dann auch nicht nebeneinander sondern der kleine liegt im groesserem
<hape01> xbrian: dann häng hinten noch an    --right-of LVDS     
<xbrian> hape01: ja klar, aber VGA?! Dieser flackert und der TV hat auch nur einen HDMI...
<xbrian> hape01: nutze ja momentan fuer den 2 monitor den vga 
<hape01> xbrian: tja, weiß nicht, leider
<bekks> xbrian: Welchen Treiber und welches Ubuntu nutzt Du?
<xbrian> hape01: Wo sehe ich welcher treiber genutzt wird? Nutze xubuntu 12.10
<xbrian> hape01: und eine intel hd 3200 
<xbrian> hd 4200 SRY
<bekks> Dann nutzt du den Intel Treiber. :)
<xbrian> sry
<freiform> Hi, ich versuche gerade, gimp-astronomy-plugin zu kompilieren, jedoch steigt make hiermit aus: http://pastebin.com/WW6i7cej
<kubine> Title: [Bash] gimp-astronomy - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Fehler im makefile, so wie das aussieht
<dadrc> Pack mal "-lm" an den gcc-Befehl
<freiform> dadrc, wo genau finde ich den? Direkt im makefile?
<dadrc> Jo, irgendwo im Makefile bei dem Target, was du da gebaut hast.
<freiform> dadrc, fällt das  unter CFLAGS?
<dadrc> Wenn da die ganzen anderen "-l<irgendwas>" bei sind, ja
<freiform> dadrc, das wäre dann GIMP_LIBS, aber da lande ich beim gleichen Fehler. 
<dadrc> Dann würd ich mich mal an den Entwickler wenden, dann hat das Makefile ernsthafte Probleme.
<bekks> Das sind keine CFLAGS.
<bekks> Das sind einfach nur die linker options.
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, einfach zu den anderen libs packen da.
<dadrc> Wird schon gehen.
<dadrc> Also, wenn es denn daran liegen würde.
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, keine Ahnung
<freiform> na  gut, dann vorerst nicht. Schade eigentlich.
<freiform> Mhh, oder auch nicht. Ich habe lm zu CFLAGS hinzugefügt, aber es taucht nicht in der Ausgabe von make auf..
<bekks> Weil es kein CFLAG ist.
<bekks> Es ist eine Linker Option.
<freiform> make LIBS="-lm" 
<freiform> su
<freiform> fc
<am_> nabend
<am_> hab ein kleines problem mit meinem wlan dongle
<am_> wenn ich ihn einstecke wird er nicht richtig erkannt 
<am_> er taucht dann bei iwconfig als renamX auf, ich kann ihn aber nicht wie gewohnt aus den netzwerkeinstellungen heraus verwenden
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-12
<nevchen> moin
<exoon> Hallo. Kennt jemand ein (Linux) Tool mit dem ich eine WinXP-CD auf einen USB-Stick flashen kann?
<exoon> Oder würde das mit unetbootin funktionieren?
<sdx23> exoon: nö, und ist auch die falsche Anlaufstelle hier. Du suchst sowas wie bartpe.
<exoon> sdx23, ja sowas in der richtung. thx
<stareye> exoon: das eght nur windows wintoflash hiess das glaub ich
<exoon> das problem ist, dass das hier tatsächlich die falsche Anlaufstelle ist. Nur im windows chat fühle ich mich nicht verstanden. Ich habe bereits eine laufende Installation in einer vm - die hat die komplette Platte zugeordnet. Wenn ich die Platte direct über sata boote, dann gehts nicht.
<stareye> welchen system windows xp?
<stareye> wenn vm warum willst du sata
<stareye> ist das virtualbox
<LetoThe2nd> wir verlagern das bitte langsam entweder ins OT oder query, ok?
<exoon> stareye, habe dir ne msg geschickt
<Reiji> hi
<Reiji> kann mir jemand helfen mein ubuntu 12.04 bootet seite heute nicht mehr. nd wenn ich in de recovery mode gehe steht dass mein dateisystem nur lesbar wäre
<Reiji> :/
<sdx23> Reiji: a) Geduld b) mehr Informationen (was ist seit dem letzten Mal passiert, welche Fehlermeldung genau gibt es)
<Reiji> Ich habe das letzte mal nur updates für caja(der dateimanager in mate) installiert und das wars
<Reiji> und ich habe lightdm neu installiert
<Reiji> und lightdm ein anderes hintergrund bild geben
<Reiji> es gibt speziell keine genau fehlermeldung folgende meldungen bekomme ich wenn ich boote:
<Reiji> http://gt998.no-ip.org/Mediathek/Bilder/bugs/2013-04-12_08-52-57_890.jpg
<LetoThe2nd> you broke lightdm.
<k1l_> ist das nen linux mint?
<LetoThe2nd> denke ich auch.
<k1l_> !mint > Reiji 
<kubine> Reiji: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<Reiji> ich wolte es nur hier versuchen, da es für ubuntu meist schnelleren support gibt und ubuntu mint basiert doch auf ubuntu
<Reiji> *Linux mint
<k1l_> Reiji: wenn support wichtig ist solltest du dir dann überlegen mint zu nutzen :/
<troessner> problembär: lenovo t430 frisch angekommen. start up device auf meinem usb stick installiert, den reingeschoben, im bios "secure boot" deaktiviert und eingestellt, das er vom stick booten soll
<troessner> trotzdem bootet lenovo windows
<troessner> ideen?
<stareye> gibt es kein boot menu?
<koegs> troessner: womit den stick erstellt und dann mit F12 das Boot-Device ausgewählt?
<troessner> koegs, den stick hab ich auf meinem anderen ubuntu laptop erstellt, OS auf dem stick ist 12.10 - ich bin auf dem lenovo mit F10 ins bios und hab da im "start up" menü den stick als obersten eintrag in der boot reihenfolge
<troessner> dann save & exit
<koegs> troessner: ok, aber mit welchem Programm erstellt? und probier mal mit F12 und dann explizit das Device auswählen
<troessner> koegs, ach so, erstellt mit dem "start up disc creator" der bei ubuntu vorinstalliert ist
<koegs> ok
<troessner> koegs, sekunde, probier das mit f12
<troessner> koegs, rebooted -> f12 -> mein usb stick war schon der oberste eintrag, explizit noch mal selektiert und enter
<troessner> resultat: windows bootet
<troessner> :-(
<troessner> arrggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<koegs> normalerweise würde ich auch den disk creator empfehlen aber alternativ kannst du mal unetbootin ausprobieren oder das iso-file per dd auf den stick direkt bügeln
<troessner> koegs, ich probier mal unetbootin und einen anderen usb stick, danke erst mal
<troessner> ich kann's nicht glauben, das ich immer noch die gleiche scheisse durchmachen muss um linux auf nem laptop zu installieren wie vor 10 verdammten jahren
<LetoThe2nd> troessner: bedanke dich bei microsoft und den kollegen die die neuen biosdinger spezifiziert haben.
<troessner> bzw. das die hersteller mir immer noch windows vor den kopf knallen. und dann jetzt noch diese secure boot scheisse
<troessner> LetoThe2nd, ja, das kam falsch rüber, hab das nicht auf linux geschoben
<troessner> :)
<LetoThe2nd> troessner: in der zeit von vor 9 bis vor 1 jahr war nämlich alles kein problem. :)
<troessner> ach, das waren noch zeiten, glaube mein erstes linux war mandrake
<troessner> stimmt, DA hatte ich solche probleme nicht
<troessner> :)
<troessner> "The application Startup Disk Creator has closed unexpectedly"
<troessner> ich glaube Gott möchte mir ein zeichen geben
<troessner> :)
<LetoThe2nd> ne, ich hab nichts dergleichen veranlasst.
<troessner> :)
<ti4mi> mein rechner wird gerade super langsam und lüfter auf vollgas. wie kann ich rausfinden woran das liegt? habe nir Tunderbird, chromium und dateimanager sowie musik laufen
<apollo13> schau mal was htop sagt
<apollo13> oder top
<ti4mi> is dann wohl chromium
<ti4mi> warum können Browser nicht einfach die nicht benutzen tabs stilllegen? FF, Chromium, alle bekommen diese Probleme. Und das obwohl immer mehr ins netz verlagert wird. hm. danke
<troessner> ti4mi, *das* hab ich mich auch schon gefragt
<ti4mi> ;-) bin nicht allein
<ti4mi> als Lösung ist mir bisher nur die FF tab Gruppierung eingefallen
<apollo13> und wie soll man bitte nicht benutzte tabs stilllegen?
<apollo13> das ding braucht die daten ja sobald du ihn wieder auswählst
<troessner> apollo13, ich könnte z.b. damit leben, das bei tabs die > 1 h nicht aktiv waren alle scripte deaktiviert werden
<troessner> beim wieder aktiv werden automatischer reload
<apollo13> das wäre kompletter fail
<ti4mi> ja das wäre was
<troessner> das würde schon mal einen großteil der last wegnehmen
<troessner> apollo13, aha, und warum bitte?
<ti4mi> diese ganzen video links, und FB, google+ disquss etc. 
<apollo13> ti4mi: links tun nicht weh
<ti4mi> aber werden die nicht jedesmal neu nachgeladen?
<apollo13> ti4mi: ja aber dann sind sie im DOM und brauchen nicht mehr memory als am anfang mitladen
<apollo13> troessner: weil a) im normalfall scripts nicht die ganze zeit rennen, diese b) auch check können ob der tab aktiv ist und c) ein neuladen die seite komplett veränder kann
<apollo13> eg ich lade eine seite zum lesen im zug
<apollo13> eine stunde später versucht er neuladen, im zug keine verbindung -> nix mehr da
<ti4mi> dann bracht man eben sowas wie supend your browser
<apollo13> oder einfach memory, ich hatte noch nie ein problem :þ
<troessner> apollo13, ad a) "im normalfall" - gibt etliche die genau das machen und genau um die ging es mir, ad b) nicht alle und ad c) mit den nachteilen würde ich dann schon leben
<troessner> mir ist schon klar das ich keine eierlegende wollmilchsau kriege
<apollo13> troessner: es gibt noscript und freunde wenn seiten zu blöd sind, warum soll man etwas im browser einbauen was tendentiell eh nicht funktioniert und in 90% der fäll unerwünscht ist
<troessner> apollo13, guter punkt
<apollo13> vor allem bräuchte man dann ja wieder settings und zeugs, dass man das für einzelne webseiten abstellen kann etc…
<ti4mi> hm.  Also ich habe nochmals geschaut:
<ti4mi> htop: cpu: chromium ganz opeb
<ti4mi> mem: npviewer 20x mit jeweils 11%
<ti4mi> was macht dieses Teil?
<apollo13> flash zeugs denk ich
<apollo13> neuen firefox verwenden und bei plugins click to play auswählen :)
<apollo13> oder flash ganz deinstallieren
<ti4mi> gibt's click to play auch für chromium?
<ti4mi> ohne flash kann ich ja kein vimeo und so sehen
<troessner> koegs, ich hab jetzt 12.10 auf zwei verschiedenen usb sticks bootbar installiert, einmal per unetbootin und einmal per vorinstalliertem start up disc creator, hab auf dem verdammten lenovo t430 secure boot deaktiviert und im boot menu mit absoluter sicherheit jeweils den stick ausgewählt 
<troessner> und trotzdem bootet windows
<troessner> :-(
<troessner> bin für jede idee dankbar
<troessner> wubi würde ich nur ungerne nehmen weil ich windows schon komplett entfernen möchte
<koegs> hast du noch nen cd/dvd-rohling da? :)
<troessner> dafür bräuchte ich erst mal ein externes laufwerk
<troessner> das ist alles ein clusterfuck ohnesgleichen
<troessner> ich geh mal hier im büro rumfragen, vielleicht hab ich ja glück
<apollo13> also auf nem t430s kann man definitiv ohne probs linux installieren
<troessner> apollo13, das würde ich dir gerne glauben - sieht in meinem vorgehen oben irgendwelche fehler?
<apollo13> troessner: ich hab keines, ich weiß nur dass wir welche in der firma haben und da mich keiner angerufen hat, dass es probleme gibt ;)
<apollo13> aber ich meine zu glauben dass uefi mal nicht eben so vom stick bootet
<stareye> seltsam
<troessner> omg, omg, omg
<apollo13> sprich auf bios compat umstellen und dann gehts
<troessner> apollo13, danke! hab nochmal etwas rumgestöbert aufgrund dessen was du gesagt hast
<apollo13> zumeist (*gg*)
<troessner> ich musste nicht nur secure boot ausschalten sondern auch noch usb uefi legacy mode anstellen
<troessner> und jetzt gerade lächelt mich das ubuntu installationsmenü an
<troessner> :)
<apollo13> ;)
<washuu> Guten Tag. Ich brauche Infos über "gedit". Insbesondere die history. Bin ich hier richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> die history im sinne eines features des programms, oder seines codes.
<washuu> Die Liste der Dateien, die sich gedit merkt. Bevor ich den Upgrade auf Precise gemacht habe war das ganz einfach.
<washuu> So: Gedit history / recent file number can be increased by
<washuu> Applications -> System Tools -> Configuratoion Editor ->
<washuu> apps -> gedit-2 -> preferences -> ui -> recents -> 
<washuu> Jetzt gibt es diesen Schlüssel nicht mehr. Auch ein Anlegen des Schlüssels bringt nix. Wo ist das Setup/config für gedit gelandet?
<geser> washuu_de: versuche es mal mit "dconf-editor" und dem Key "org.gnome.gedit.preferences.ui.max-recents"
<geser> (dconf-editor befindet sich im Paket dconf-tools)
<washuu_de> Ich schau mal ob das Package installiert ist. Ist dconf-editor was anderes als gconf-editor? Den hab ich nämlich benutzt um die Einstellungen zu ändern als ich noch ältere Versionen von Ubuntu hatte.
 * washuu_de installiert dconf-tools...
<geser> ja, Gnome ist von gconf zu dconf zur Speicherung der Einstellungen gewechselt (frag mich jetzt nicht nach den Unterschieden)
<washuu_de> Das ist ein Befehlszeilentool. Richtig?
<geser> nein, es sieht aus wie gconf-editor nur für dconf :)
<geser> (ich mir jetzt nicht sicher ob alle Anwendungen schon den Wechsel von gconf -> dconf hinter sich haben, so dass du eventuell bei anderen Anwendungen weiterhin gconf-editor brauchst)
<washuu_de> Das Programm ist unter Anwendungen->Systemwerkzeuge->dconf Editor zzu erreichen. Ich habe auch den Schlüssel gefunden. Deine Antwort war super.
<washuu_de> Sollte man in einem FAQ aufnehmen! Danke.
<washuu_de> @geser: Und funktioniert hat es auch! Ich muss los. Aber der IRC client speichert ja munter weiter... Bis denne
<c_korn> hallo, weiß jemand, ob ich die presenter console in libreoffice impress auch mit nur einem bildschirm zu gesicht bekommen kann? Ubuntu 12.10
<elvis_> c_korn, eigentlich müsste man das im presenter einstellen können, welcher bildschirm der primäre ist
<c_korn> elvis_: da ich nur einen bildschirm habe, kann ich leider nichts auswählen: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/grckkbws/Bildschirmpraesentation_001.png
<c_korn> ich brauche vor allem den timer, damit ich die dauer der gesamten präsentation sehen kann (zum üben). bei "bildschirmpräsentation mit zeitaufnahme" wird die zeit nur pro folie gezählt.
<elvis_> c_korn, dann liegt das fenster unter deiner vollbildpräsentation?
<c_korn> elvis_: unter der präsentation liegt nichts
<elvis_> c_korn, soweit ich das in der anleitung verstanden habe, ist das tatsächlich eine funktion, die exklusiv für zwei bildschirme ist
<c_korn> elvis_: ok, dann stell ich mir eine stoppuhr neben den bildschirm :D danke
<nick234> Hallo
<nick234> ich bräuchte mal einen Tip wie ich am besten automatisch das starten einer jar Datei in den Bootvorgang einbinde ?
<ppq> nick234: mach das über dein desktop envorinment
<ppq> nick234: jedes DE hat eine autostartfunktion
<ppq> da schreibst du einfach diesen befehl rein: java -jar /pfad/zur/datei.jar
<nick234> das Problem dabei ist das beim herunterfahren über den herunterfahren Butten der java Prozess zu schnell geschlossen wird und so wichtige Daten verloren gehen ?
<nick234> ups Button natürlich :-)
<ppq> nick234: dann ist das unsauber programmiert und du musst es vor dem runterfahren manuell schließen
<nick234> gibt es keine Möglichkeit das herunterfahren zu verlangsamen oder zu konfigurieren so dass er auf die Beendigung des Prozesses wartet und nicht automatisch killt ?
<ppq> ja, das geht, ist aber etwas umständlich
<nick234> hatte da z.B. an das starten über einen Deamon gedacht ?
<ppq> du müsstest für dein programm einen upstart job anlegen, in dem kannst du dann "kill timeout" auf einen entsprechend hohen wert setzen
<elvis_> wenn man unter ubuntu einen zweiten monitor anschließt, verwendet X dann beide zusammen als großen Screen, oder sind das zwei getrennte?
<ppq> !upstart > nick234 da gibt's vorher aber noch viel zu lesen
<kubine> nick234 da gibt's vorher aber noch viel zu lesen: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<ppq> nick234: wenn du das wirklich willst, noch ein hinweis: starte auf keinen fall ein javaprogramm mit root-rechten. nutze "sudo -u hier-dein-username hier-der-befehl"
<geser> elvis_: ein großer Schirm
<elvis_> geser, danke
<ppq> nick234: und es kann sehr gut sein, dass es nicht startet, bevor die grafische oberfläche läuft, da musst du eventuell auch tricksen.
<geser> es wird an Upstart User Sessions gearbeitet, ich müsste aber nachschauen ob es schon in 13.04 drin sein wird
<ppq> cool
<elvis_> was kann man noch machen um den plötzlichen schreibschutz eines USB-sticks zu deaktivieren, wenn weder 'fsck' noch 'hdparm -r0'  erfolgreich waren?
<ppq> nick234: supportfragen bitte nur hier im channel
<nick234> bin nicht mehr ganz firm mit den IRC Commands :-)
<nick234> wie geht das nochmal mit dem Nickname: ?
<subz3r0> x buchstaben +tab?
<subz3r0> nick + tab
<subz3r0> nick234: 
<subz3r0> oder was meinst du?
<manuel> /nick neuer_nick
<manuel> er will glaube seinen ändern ;)
<subz3r0> ach nick ändern ;)
<nick234> qqp test
<subz3r0> dachte die autovervollständigung
<manuel> mhm
<manuel> ja, wegen dem : liegt das nahe M;)
<nick234> nöp das sowas am Anfang steht "qqp:" ?
<manuel> häh?
<nick234> ach mist meinte "nickname: und hier der text" ?
<manuel> das ist wohl das, was subz3r0 meinte
<manuel> du tippst die ersten 1-3 buchstaben eines nicks und drückst dann tab
<nick234> ppq test
<manuel> auto-vervollstängung 
<manuel> es gibt hier niemanden per mit ppq anfängt..
<manuel> ah, der heisst komplett so xD
<subz3r0> nu kennt er immerhin 2 commands wieder :p
<subz3r0> der werte herr heisst ppq ;)
<ppq> nick234: tipp einfach pp und drück dann auf tab, dann wird mein nick vervollständigt
<ppq> nicht? :(
<subz3r0> also meine glaskugel sagte mir er sucht die auto-vervollständigung. oder doch /nick neuername?
<manuel> ersteres
<manuel> aber er benutzt nettalk..kA wie/ob es damnit geht
<nick234> ppq: na ja mehr oder weniger...
<subz3r0> netwas? okay ich klink mich aus =)
<manuel> aber ob man nun q oder tab drückt^^
<manuel> is bei dem nick wohl witklich egal xD
<nick234> subz3r0: nettalk gibt es für windoof wenn man gerade nicht vor seiner linux maschine sitzt ;-)
<subz3r0> kenne nur irssi und xchat :)
<manuel> habs auch nie benutzt..
<subz3r0> aber das artet in OT hier aus... also wenn keine weiteren support anfragen mehr sind, dann bitte im #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter. danke :)
<subz3r0> +vorhanden
<nick234> ppq : also wird das wahrscheinlich nicht so ohne weiteres möglich sein einen Deamon zu starten aus dem ich dann die Java Anwendung starte ? Weil die Deamons alle gestartet sind bevor der XServer läuft oder ?
<geser> und der Daemon läuft ohne X nicht? schlechter Daemon
<nick234> geser: Doch das müsste er eigentlich schon er muss dann halt nur darauf warten das der XServer gestartet wird und und könnte dann die Java Anwendung starten oder ?
<geser> die Java Anwendung ist nicht der Daemon bzw. ein Daemon?
<nick234> geser : nö die liegt nur als jar Datei vor und soll beim hochfahren automatisch gestartet werden
<nick234> geser : und beim herunterfahren ist wichtig das die Java Anwendung vollständig beendet wurde bevor er weiter herunterfährt !
<elvis_> hat jemand schon gefragt, was für eine java-anwendung das ist?
<k1l_> gehts um minecraft?
<k1l_> die sache ist da eigentlich ganz einfach. sachen die als daemon laufen sollen bringen eine entspr funktion mit
<elvis_> k1l_, gewagte vermutung
<k1l_> oder jdownloader
<Darkfire> HAllo
<NTQ> Hi. Wie kann ich denn bestimmen auf welchem Bildschirm sich Youtube-Videos öffnen, wenn ich sie im Vollbild sehen will? Und wie kann ich sie dauerhaft im Vollbild lassen, auch wenn ich auf dem anderen Bildschirm arbeite.
<daswort> kann virtualbox-ose arm virtualisieren?
<NTQ> Ein anderer VideoPlayer auf Flashbasis von einer anderen Webseite. öffnet die Vollbildvideos immer auf meinem zweiten Bildschirm, Youtube immer auf dem, wo die Seite offen ist.
<dAnjou> NTQ: nutz nen anderes browserfenster oder gleich nen anderen browser
<dAnjou> und schieb den auf den anderen bildschirm
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: natürlich *nicht*
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: virtualisierung != emulation
<daswort> LetoThe2nd~ achja. :) was gibts denn zu empfehlen für arm emulation?
<dAnjou> qemu eventuell
<NTQ> dAnjou: Ja, so mache ich's ja manchmal, aber normalerweise surfe ich auf dem etwas kleineren hauptbildschirm vom Laptop und will dann aber youtube-videos in FullHD auf dem externen sehen.
<NTQ> dAnjou: weiterhin bleibt dann das problem, dass das vollbild aus geht, wenn ich mit der maus wo anders hin klicke. Für Windows scheint es da schon Hacks zu geben, indem man an einer DLL rum pfuscht.
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: generall qemu, aber halt nur spezifische boards. am besten vexpress/versatilepb
 * LetoThe2nd ist weg
<daswort> ich hab glück qemu kann genau was ich will. Danke LetoThe2nd & dAnjou 
<Tokobo> Mein Flashplayer im Browser macht nicht das was er soll. Youtube Videos auf Youtube kann ich ansehen, alle anderen Flashteile wie Lifestreams und Co kann ich nicht auf Fremdseiten anschauen (z.B. Youtube Videos auf Facebook). Hab schon mit apt-get ein upgrade gemacht bzw. über Muon meine Adobesoftware deinstalliert und frisch drauf aber das Problem ist gleich.kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
<Tokobo> Hallöle
<daswort> hi Tokobo 
<UbuPhillup> Tokobo: welchen Browser benutzt du?
<Tokobo> Mozi aber bei Rekonq ist es das gleiche
<Tokobo> bin für jeden Tip offen, 
<UbuPhillup> Tokobo: hast mal chrome oder chromium versucht
<Tokobo> ne noch nicht, das Problem ist seit dem letzten Update mit Mozillainhalt 
<Tokobo_> sorry bin geflogen. Bin immer noch für Tips offen :)
<jokrebel> Tokobo_: Crossposting ist übrigens auch verpönt…
<Tokobo_> :) ich such nur HIlfe, mehr nicht
<Tokobo_> .... dachte auf der anderen ist keiner da zum antworten drum wo anders probiert...
<jokrebel> Tokobo_: Macht man trotzdem nicht in mehreren Kanälen gleichzeitig
<tokobo> Naja,jedenfalls wollte ich nur fragen ob mir jemand einen Tip geben kann.
<UbuPhillup> tokobo: das sagtes du bereits ;)
<tokobo> ja ich weiß, möchte nur nicht als Bösewicht dastehen der bewusst irgendwelche Regeln verletzt.
<baptist> test
<SpiritOfTux> Thema Blu Ray kann mir jemand Infos dazu geben 
<baptist> so jetzt funktionierts über quassel und dann flieg ich auch nicht immer raus
<baptist> mmhh heute ist nicht viel los hier.
<hape01>  das liegt am grill-wetter hehe
<baptist> :D
<jokrebel> !ot > baptist
<kubine> baptist: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<baptist> dann bleiben wir doch nochmals sachlich: Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mein Flash Problem in den Griff bekomme bzw.  ob das Adobe Flash paket das beste für meinen einfachen Webzweck ist.
<jokrebel> SpiritOfTux: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Blu-Ray_wiedergeben
<kubine> Title: Blu-Ray wiedergeben › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> SpiritOfTux: Das thema ist umfangreich. Vielleicht kannst Du Deinen Wunsch etwas konkretisieren?
<koegs> baptist: wie hast du den bisher flash installiert?
<baptist> es lief alles gut, hab immer unter der normalen Installation alles gehabt wie bisher und bei Neuinsatllation nur das adobe Flash Paket installiert.
<baptist> aber seit dem letzten Autoupdate von Mozilla klemmts
<baptist> und youtube.de funktioniert ja wunderbar
<UbuPhillup> baptist: zeigt firefox vielleicht beim aufrufen einer nicht funktionierenden Seite ein roten Baustein oben links?
<baptist> aber youtubevideos die z.B. in FB gepostet werden (im kleinen Fenster anzusehen) geht nichtmehr und es heißt bitte installieren sie Flash Pluggin
<baptist> nein kein roter Baustein
<baptist> "Flashplayer Upgrade benötigt"
<mrkramps> baptist, hast du click-to-play aktiviert?
<baptist> upgrade habe ich mit apt-get upgrade gemacht
<baptist> nein das öffnet sofort, ich sehe ja das Playzeug garnicht erst auf FB z.B.
<UbuPhillup> mrkramps: musste er haben
<baptist> Lifestreams von onlineradio oder ähnliches geht auch nichtmehr (auf einmal ging alles vorgestern noch)
<UbuPhillup> *nicht
<koegs> 1. Test. ~/.mozilla umbenennen und sehen obs mit nem frischen Firefox-Profil geht
<mrkramps> baptist, und danach firefox neu installieren
<krusche> Guten Tag. Habe eine Soundkarte. SiS7012 AC'97 Sound Controller (in einem etwas etwas älterem Notebook). Es kommt kein Ton mehr. Der ging aber bis vor ein paar Updates. Seither zeigt Audio-Einstellungen nur noch Dummy-Ausgabe an. 
<krusche> Könnte mir jemand unter die Arme greifen. Mein Freund google hat mir nicht weitergeholfen
<baptist> ok dann mach ich das sowieso schnell komplett runter und wieder rauf
<baptist> mal schaun was er spricht
<mrkramps> krusche, ubuntu-version?
<krusche> mrkramps, Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<mrkramps> krusche, ausgabe von:$ aplay -L
<UbuPhillup> baptist: installierst du jetzt firefox neu?  
<baptist> habs grad
<mrkramps> krusche, eh… ich hätte doch lieber die von:$ aplay -l
<baptist> ok, Fehler besteht weiterhin
<UbuPhillup> baptist: wird nichts bringen
<baptist> Youtube geht aber alle anderen Flash Dinger meckern
<krusche> mrkramps, Kein problem -> aplay: device_list:252: keine Soundkarten gefunden ..
<UbuPhillup> ohh seh schon
<baptist> ok.... sorry dann hab ich vorhin was falsch verstanden
<mrkramps> krusche, und:$ lspci | grep Audio
<krusche> mrkramps, Keine Ausgabe.
<mrkramps> das nicht gut
<krusche> mrkramps, Mit "grep audio" kommst -> 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS7012 AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<mrkramps> krusche, gut… dann wird die hardware immerhin erkannt
<mrkramps> !Sound_Problembehebung > krusche 
<kubine> krusche: Informationen zu Sound_Problembehebung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<baptist> Nachtrag, das Flashproblem ist auch bei Chromium noch vorhanden.
<krusche> mrkramps, Ok, danke. Ich geh mal auf die Jagd. 
<mrkramps> krusche, mehr kann ich im moment nicht für dich tun, sry
<krusche> Kann damit jemand was anfangen -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702453/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<menace> kann ich irgendwie sehen, welche pakete aus welchen repositories geladen sind? ich hab irgendwie seit steam auf meinem 12.04 system quantal pakete 
<menace> die scheinen aber in precise-updates drin zu sein
<menace> machen aber irgendwie meine grafikdarstellung kaputt
<jokrebel> menace: Sieht man das nicht in Synaptic zB.?
<bekks> Was sagt denn dein "lsb_release -a" "uname -a" und "apt-cache policy"?
<jokrebel> menace: Hast Du denn Deine Quellen auch schon geprüft?
<bekks> !pastebin > menace 
<kubine> menace: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<michi83> nabend, ich hör kein ton mehr, und wenn ich alsamixer eingebe, wird "Fehler beim Öffen des Mixer-Gerätes: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" ausgegeben
<jokrebel> michi83: Ist denn "alsa-base" und "alsa-utils" installiert?
<jokrebel> !ALSA > michi83
<kubine> michi83: ALSA ist die Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: http://i.imgur.com/f66sf.png
<michi83> normal sollte das doch bei jedem ubuntu dabei sein. bisher ging alles auch, aber als ich vorher meinen rechner gestartet habe, eben oben genanntes problem. auch in der soundeinstellung von ubuntu  taucht nur dummy ausgabe auf.
<jokrebel> grml
<jokrebel> michi83: Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ALSA
<kubine> Title: ALSA › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<menace> ööh.. ich hab modprobe radeon getippt.. dann war alles komisch und jetzt wo ich neu boote, funktioniert alles? *kopfkratz*
<michi83> http://pastebin.com/Wd0R2v5Q
<kubine> Title: michi@michi-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils [sudo] passwor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> menace: Wo sind denn die angefragten Ausgaben der genannten Befehle? :)
<menace> ich tippe am laptop und probiere am pc rum ^^
<bekks> menace: Wenn du meinst dass das zielführend ist - viel Glück dabei :=
<bekks> :)
<jokrebel> …was keine Antwort auf die Frage wo die Antwort auf die Frage bleibt ist, oder?
<michi83> alsa is wohl drauf, wie in meinem paste erkennbar ist...
<jokrebel> michi83: Jo - Du warst da auch nicht gemeint. Was sagt denn lsusb bzw. lspci über die Soundkarte?
<michi83> 03:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<jokrebel> michi83: Und welche Ubuntuversion ist da drauf?
<michi83> 12.10
<jokrebel> michi83: Und es ging schon mal unter…<?> und geht nicht mehr seit…?
<michi83> seit heut abend gehts nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> michi83: Und es ging schon mal unter…<?> <<----- (zB. andere Version???) ……………… und geht nicht mehr seit…? <<---- Upgrade - Update - von was?
<michi83> heute nacht ging es auch noch. aber seit ich den rechner heute abend hochgefahren habe, das war kurz nach halb 11, hör ich keinen ton mehr.
<menace> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414342/ das sind meine Quellen. Ich hab gestern ein update (über apt-get) durch geführt, das ist doch gleiche, wie wenn ich synaptic verwende, oder?
<kubine> Title: menace › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> michi83: Die Uhrzeit des reboots hilft kein Stuck weiter; Wichtig wäre aber ggf. was zB. vor dem Neustart upgedatet wurde…
<michi83> wo lässt sich das überprüfen?
<michi83> komisch is vorallem, dass der alsamixer nicht findet, wo doch alsa installiert is
<michi83> das is aber auch eigenartig: michi@michi-desktop:~$ aplay -l
<michi83> aplay: device_list:252: keine Soundkarten gefunden ...
<menace> irgendwie scheinen wohl treiber von quantal ins update repo von precise gekommen zu sein: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414347/
<kubine> Title: xserver-radeon aus lts quantal › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<menace> aber die funktionieren bei mir insofern schlecht, als dass Team Fortress 2 von steam echt ruckelig läuft
<jokrebel>  : menace: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgaben von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<michi83> wie krieg ich meinen sound wieder zum laufen?
<menace> jokrebel: das sind sie:  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414352/ 
<kubine> Title: Zustand meines Systems › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> michi83: Hast Du denn http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ALSA inzwischen gelesen? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind da auch Hinweise wie man vorgeht, wenn es nicht klappt.
<kubine> Title: ALSA › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<michi83> in der alsa wiki hab ich fast alles durchprobiert, leider ohne erfolg.
<jokrebel> menace: schonmal vorweg: wiso hast Du in einem 12.04.2 nen 3.5er Kernel?
<menace> das wüsste ich auch gerne *kopfkratz*
<bekks> Weil das richtig so ist.
<bekks> Der kam in 12.04.2 im Zuge eines gewaltigen "Boot EFI once and brick your system" Problems in 3.2.0
<menace> öh.. ich habe precise-backports in meiner sources.list...  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414357/
<kubine> Title: sources.list inhalte › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> bekks: Ach? Und warum hab ich dann (mit nem aktuellen 12.04.2 LTS den 3.2.0-40?
<ppq> jokrebel: weil du ein neues metapaket installieren müsstest für 3.5
<menace> vermutlich wegen den backports?
<menace> :(
<menace> damnit
<ppq> jokrebel: 3.5 war erst mit den iunstallationsmedien von 12.04.2 standard, nicht für upgedatete systeme
<menace> der 3.5...27 ist aus dem precise/updates  und im precise/security repo
<ppq> jokrebel: linux-hwe-generic
<jokrebel> ppq: Wär das denn sinnvoll oder gar nötig wenn ich weder 64bit noch UEFI hab?
<ppq> jokrebel: du meinst, ob du das willst? keine ahnung.. habe es in einem anfall von versionitis hier installiert, dauert halt seine zeit durch die ganzen dkms-module, aber schaden tut's nicht ;)
<michi83> weder meine onboard soundkarte noch meine pci tauchen auf... und nix in der alsa wiki hilft mir weiter...
<menace> ppq: die Frage ist, kann es die grafik kaputt machen? ich habe hier seit gestern ein ruckelndes steam spiel.. wenn sich jetzt nun steam drauf verlässt, dass ich keine backports verwende? *gruebel* mal googlen...
<ppq> menace: steam hat das eigentlich nichts zu interessieren
<menace> eigentlich nicht. aber wenn die Spiele die Grafiktreiber nicht moegen? bin einfach nur verwundert gerade.. kann ich eigentlich sehen, wann welche pakete geupdatet wurden?
<ppq> ja
<jokrebel> michi83: Respekt! Du hast die Alsa-Wiki-Seite in unter 10 Minuten komplett durchgelesen, verstanden und alles Tipps und Konsolenbefehle zur Fehlersuche befolgt?
<ppq> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/
<kubine> Title: UbuntuUpdates - Home (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<michi83> soll ich einfach mal apt-get autoremove machen? das rät der mir, wenn ich alsa versuche, zu installieren: http://pastebin.com/Wd0R2v5Q
<kubine> Title: michi@michi-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils [sudo] passwor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> michi83: Das wird dein Problem nicht lösen.
<michi83> michi@michi-desktop:~$ sudo alsactl store
<michi83> Home directory /home/michi not ours.
<menace> hu, auf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve#AMD.2BAC8-ATI_Graphics rät er mir, precise proposed zu aktivieren und dann den fglrx-experimental-driver zu installieren
<kubine> Title: Valve - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<menace> aber zuvor müsste nach aktualisierung erstmal ein apt-get upgrade meiner ansicht nach stattfinden, oder?
<bekks> menace: Dann mach das doch?
<menace> mach ich auch
<menace> bin nur etwas unsicher
<michi83> fehlen dem schreibrechte auf home, wenn der sagt /home/michi not ours?
<bekks> Nein. Der sagt: "Das gehört nicht mir."
<bekks> Und das ist auch gut und richtig so - denn /home/michi und dessen Ihalt soll michi gehören und nicht root.
<michi83> das kommt, wenn ich sudo alsactl store eingebe
<bekks> Das schrubst du bereits, ja.
<michi83> und ohne sudo findet der keine karten...
<michi83> auch bei alsactl init
<menace> hm, das mit dem experimentellen fglrx-treiber hat nicht funktioniert
<menace> jetzt arbeitet er im low-graphics-mode
<menace> :D
<mrkramps> warum erkennt lighttpd unter ubuntu die installation von php5-gd nicht?
<michi83> aplay -l findet auch keine karten...
<mrkramps> streicht die letzte frage…
<michi83> nach neuinstallation vom kernel taucht die karte wieder auf.
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-13
<addiks> hi, seit 13.04 spinnt mein touchpad. Ich möchte gerne einen bug melden, aber dafür wird verlangt dass ich das richtige Paket angebe. Welches Paket ist für mein Touchpad zuständig?
<addiks> Es ist ein Apple Magic Trackpad.
<bekks> bluez ist für das Paiting zuständig, synaptics fürs Touchpad.
<addiks> Also wenn der Cursor manchmal hin und her springt... Ist das synaptics?
<bekks> Ja, ich denke schon.
<addiks> ok, danke.
<jokrebel> das tut meine Maus auch zeitweise…
<addiks> Dass wird denke ich ein anderes Problem sein. Bei mir passiert es meistens wenn ich mehrere Finger auf dem Trackpad benutze, dass er zwischen den Fingern hin und her springt. Das ist bei einer normalen Maus glaube ich nicht möglich. :)
<leszek> hi
<jules_s> moin! kann mir jemand helfen? ich bekomme keinen ton über hdmi bei meiner hd5450 raus...lspci zeigt das audio-device der karte an, aber alsa erkennt nix. bin mit dem fglrx unterwegs
<daswort> ich habe hier einen alten scanner und muss eine paar sw dokumente scannen, aber die Ergebnisse sind leider recht gräulich. Gibt es ein Programm das die Farbkorrektur und wandlung nach sw gut und besonders automatisch beherrscht (sodass man nicht nachregeln muss)?
<jokrebel> daswort: Nimmst Du simplescan?
<daswort> ja jokrebel da gibts ja keinerlei anpassung des bildes
<vlt> daswort: unpaper
<jokrebel> daswort: Versuch es mal mit XSane, da hab ich teilweise wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse damit erzielt gehabt.
<daswort> vlt~ unpaper mit jpg: *** error: input file format using magic '��' is unknown.
<jokrebel> daswort: Und auch einige (fast schon zu viele) Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
<jokrebel> +hat
<vlt> daswort: unpaper möchte pnm
<mrkramps> daswort, scan deine documente einfach alle ein und schieß die anschließend durch imagemagick … da s/w brauchen die doch lediglich eine leichte anpussung der levels
<sdx23> daswort: http://www.fmwconcepts.com/imagemagick/textcleaner/
<kubine> Title: Fred's ImageMagick Scripts: TEXTCLEANER (at www.fmwconcepts.com)
<daswort> mrkramps~ als ich das das letzte mal gemacht habe hab ich ne stunde oder 45m dran herum gedoktort und es sah immer bescheiden aus.
<mrkramps> daswort, 600dpi einscannen, -level 50,50, -resize 50%
<mrkramps> bomben ergebnis
<sdx23> daswort: nimm das Skript da, das tut automagisch ziemlich gut.
<daswort> hab schon 1200dpi 
<mrkramps> daswort, ist dein ausgangsmaterial nicht besonders?
<daswort> geht so
<jokrebel> daswort: XSane jezt schon angetestet?
<daswort> noch nicht jokrebel 
<mrkramps> daswort, scannst du bei simple scan foto oder text?
<daswort> sdx23~ das skript erzeugt ein kaputtes jpg
<jokrebel> na dann zZ
<sdx23> daswort: das Skript erzeugt kein jpg.
<daswort> sdx23~ was dann? Die hilfe ist etwas dürftig
<sdx23> daswort: also ich schiebe da pnms rein und bekomme die auch wieder raus: textcleaner -g -e stretch -f 25 -o 20 -u -s 1 -T -p 20 in.pnm out.pnm
<mrkramps> das script sollte aber eigentlich mit jedem bildformat arbeiten können, das IM unterstützt
<nick234> Hi bräuchte einmal Hilfe beim anlegen eines Upstart Skriptes ?
<nick234> Habe folgendes schonmal angelegt [paste:414362:Upstart Skript]
<kubine> nick234: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<Sebastian2> [paste:414362:Upstart Skript]
<kubine> Sebastian2: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<ring0> nick234, den vollständigen link posten, ist immer besser: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414362/
<kubine> Title: Upstart Skript › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nick234> ring0 :ok :-)
<ring0> nick234, bei upstart muss ich leider passen. weiß aber bestimmt jemand anderes hier
<nick234> ring0 das hoffe ich doch bin so langsam echt am verzweifeln was das angeht :-)
<ring0> nick234, hast mal einen blick ins wiki geworfen?
<nick234> oder einer ne Idee wie ich per Skript darauf warten kann das der Display Manager komplett geladen ist bevor ich einen Befehl ausführe ?
<jokrebel> erDINGer: Hast Du jetzt Deinen endgültigen Nickname endlich gefunden? Supportanfragen zu folgen während ständig der Nick wechselt ist nämlich anstengend.
<erDINGer> jokrebel jop wusste nur bis gerade mein Passwort nicht mehr da auf meiner Linux Maschine auto login
<Amkei> hallo, verwendet hier jemand korganizer?
<Amkei> ich möchte die Hauptansicht anpassen, im Moment sieht es bei mir so aus -> http://s7.directupload.net/images/130413/hkiowazs.png
<Amkei> ich weiß nicht wie ich die klobige Leiste überhalb der Wochenansicht entfernen kann...bzw. weiß ich nicht einmal wie diese leiste heisst und was sie für eine Funktion haben soll.
<Amkei> weiß jemand rat?
<Amkei> wenn ich sie verkleinere ist sie nach jedem neustart von korganizer wieder da
<nutzerone> hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich alle meine programe sehen kan? ist da eine art start menu? dash ist nicht so gut
<nutzerone> jemand da?
<bekks>  Laut /names - ja.
<bekks> dash ist das "Startmenü" - wenn du eine Applikation suchst, gib ein Stichwort in die Suchmaske ein.
<nutzerone> hat ubuntu ein startprogam das ales listed? dash is nicht sogut fuer mich, ich vergese was ich so habbe
<bekks> Wenn du ein klassisches Startmenü möchtest, solltest du statt ubuntu besser xubuntu, lubuntu oder kubuntu nutzen.
<UbuPhillup> nutzerone: du kannst mal win/super Taste + A drücken und dann installiert aufklappen. ist aber im dash ;)
<bekks> Installierbar jeweils mit "sudo apt-get install <obiger-name>-desktop"
<ring0> oder gnome-classic verwenden
<k1l_> nutzerone: du kannst zu application-linse gehen und da unter "suchergebnisse filtern" kategorien auswählen
<k1l_> da werden alle programme aufgelistet
<UbuPhillup> k1l_: das meinte ich ;)
<nutzerone> perfect, das ist was ich brauchte, danke
<erDINGer> Hallo
<UbuPhillup_> erDINGer: hi
<erDINGer> Ist es möglich aus dem Terminal den XServer zu starten und gleichzeitig sowas zu übergeben "java -jar start.jar" ??
<erDINGer> würde nämlich gerne dem XServer sagen das er nur die jar starten soll anstelle eines Display Manager ??? einer ne Idee ?
<mrkramps> erDINGer, schreib dir den java-aufruf in eine korrekte ~/.xinitrc und starte den zweiten server mit :$ xinit -- :1
<jokrebel> erDINGer: Ubuntu _mit_ GUI aber _ohne_ DM wär wohl eher ungewöhnlich (und somit wenn überhaupt dann "unsupporteter Spezialfall") wär zumindest meine Meinung.
<mrkramps> erDINGer, wie jokrebel schon sagt, 
<mrkramps> aber prinzipiell sollte es funktionieren, wie oben beschrieben - weitere informationen dazu finden sich im internet
<erDINGer> mrkramps , ah ok probier ich mal aus vielen Dank !
<I-Punkt> Wo lagen denn nochmal die Informationen zu den in der Dash eingeblendeten Programmstarter. Wenn z.B. alte Wine-Programme berits gelöscht wurden, der Starter aber noch da ist.
<I-Punkt> bereits
<I-Punkt> done. ~.local/share/applications
<UbuPhillup> I-Punkt: war gerade am Tippen ;)
<I-Punkt> dann danke ich mal für deinen nicht erstellten Beitrag ;-)
<ring0> glaub man kann die auch bequem per alacarte löschen
<I-Punkt> das versuchte ich. War aber da nicht drin
<I-Punkt> komischerweise
<ring0> eine frechheit
<jokrebel> kann man nen Starter nich noch einfacher per "rechtsklick" - entfernen?
<UbuPhillup> jokrebel: I-Punkt meinte im Dash
<erDINGer> mrkramps falls es interessiert die Idee mit der xinitrc hat es gebracht Danke! :-)
<jokrebel> erDINGer: Erfolgsmeldungen mit Lösungsweg sind immer willkommen; schon alleine für das LOG und somit die Nachwelt.
<erDINGer> jokrebel Lösungsweg weiß ich jetzt nicht ob es für das Problem umbedingt der beste war aber kleines Upstart Script was den XServer startet der wiederrum über die xinitrc in der java runtime eine jar Datei startet :-)
<erDINGer> über welchen Shell Befehl kann man sich nochmal den Tastencode anzeigen lassen ?
<jokrebel> erDINGer: meinst Du xev?
<erDINGer> jokrebel jop das gibt es aber leider nur bei gestartetem xserver
<erDINGer> jokrebel danke aber das meinte ich
<freiform> Hi, ich bin auf der suche nach einer 'videoothek', mit der ich eine bequeme oberfläche bekomme, mittels der sich filme auswählen lassen. Ferner sollte das kind Information zu den Filmen automatisch aus dem Netz holen. Im Endeffekt XBMC, nur ein wenig schlanker..
<Trekkie00> freiform: mal gcstar angeguckt?
<freiform> Trekkie00, nein, werde ich mir mal anschauen
<freiform> gcstar findet keine daten zu den filmen
<Trekkie00> kannst du mal nachgucken, welches plugin verwendet wird
<Trekkie00> da gibts verschiedene apis
<Trekkie00> wie hast du das installiert?
<Trekkie00> welche version?
<freiform> ah, hatte alapage als abgleich-quelle.. neuer versuch mit imdb
<freiform> gcstar (1.6.2-1ubuntu2)
<Trekkie00> freiform: sorry hatte gerade 24h disconnect
<Trekkie00> http://wiki.gcstar.org/en/Install
<kubine> Title: Download and installation [GCstar documentation] (at wiki.gcstar.org)
<Trekkie00> eventuell auch mal aktuelle version installieren
<Trekkie00> freiform: wenn mich meine länger zurückliegenden ubuntu erfahrungen nicht täuschen gibts dafür auch ein ppa
<freiform> Trekkie00: also die version aus den offiziellen repositiories kann keine infos zu den filmen holen, vermutlich kommt die mit der bvenamsung nicht klar (jahr_name_des_films_ext). )
<Trekkie00> hmm
<Trekkie00> seltsam hatte damit nie probleme
<Trekkie00> nutze aber mittlerweile xbmc
<freiform> mal die aktuelle versio testen
<Trekkie00> wart mal kurz
<Trekkie00> freiform: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GCstar
<kubine> Title: GCstar › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nevchen> nabend
<freiform> Trekkie00: ich denke, ich teste nochmal XBMC, da hat das einlesen einwandfrei funktioniert..
<Trekkie00> wenn du das automatisiert willst,, ist das auch die beste lösung
<UbuPhillup_> hi ryu
<de_wwwolf> Nabend
<de_wwwolf> Darf ich eine Frage fragen?
<Fuchs> natuerlich
<de_wwwolf> ui doch wer da
<de_wwwolf> Mein Nvidia-Cleaner lässt sich nicht entfernen und damit auch kein anderer Treiber installieren
<de_wwwolf> Wo kann ich ihn Manuell Löschen?
<de_wwwolf> bzw wie
<Fuchs> wie hast Du den Treiber denn installiert, 
<Fuchs> von Hand oder ueber die Paketverwaltung? 
<de_wwwolf> Paketverwaltung
<de_wwwolf> Er sagt mir immer was von Backupfile und wenn ich(N) o angebe für Default hängt er sich auf
<Fuchs> hmm? Also wenn Du den wieder ueber die Paketverwaltung deinstallieren willst? 
<Fuchs> kannst Du die exakte Fehlermeldung mal in einen pastebindienst kippen, bitte? 
<de_wwwolf> Jipp, dort steht es dann auf der Mini-console und wenn ich über Console gehe dann direkt dort
<de_wwwolf> Kommt keine Fehlermittteilung
<de_wwwolf> Er hängt fest
<de_wwwolf> mooom Glaube hab es ... über Aptitude
<de_wwwolf> Nun Startet der Unistaller bei der Neuinstallation 
<de_wwwolf> Wo nimmt der seine Informationen her :-(
<de_wwwolf> Es wurde alles Entfernt was Nvidia und vdpau hieß
<de_wwwolf> Danach Purg durchgeführt 
<Fuchs> ohne genaue Fehlermeldungen kann ich leider kaum helfen, sorry
<de_wwwolf> http://fpaste.org/jLGE/
<kubine> Title: Viewing Crash2k13 by wolf (at fpaste.org)
<de_wwwolf> Das zeigt er mir an
<de_wwwolf> Sobald ich N eingebe und Enter drücke kommt Nichts mehr
<de_wwwolf> E: nvidia-installer-cleanup: Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<de_wwwolf> Nach Strg+ c
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> giebt es in ubuntu irgendwo eine brauchbare bildschirmlupe?
<Blindie> ich benutze 12.10
<Fuchs> de_wwwolf: hm, komisch ...
<Fuchs> de_wwwolf: andere Frage, warum willst Du den deinstallieren? 
<dreamon_> Blindie, Unter compiz vielleicht.
<Blindie> die compiz lupe arbeite leider nicht richtig mit unity zusammen
<dreamon_> Verwende kein unity. Sorry
<Blindie> :(
<de_wwwolf> Will meinen alten treiber wieder haben der vdpau lief echt gut der ersatztreiber hatt mir alles ruhiniert. Keine VM maschine kein Wine ich kotz hier ab ... naja ich muss los ...
<de_wwwolf> ByByte
<Guest82634> Guten Tag, ich habe mir vor kurzer Zeit Kubuntu 13.04 heruntergeladen für meinen Laptop, nun wollte ich mir die properitären treiber für miene Radeon HD 7900 installieren. Hierbei wurde mir gesagt das mir gcc fehlt. apt-get install build-essential wiederrum gibt mir aber folgendes aus: [paste:414367:apt-get build-essentials]
<kubine> Guest82634: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<Guest82634> Guten Tag, ich habe mir vor kurzer Zeit Kubuntu 13.04 heruntergeladen für meinen Laptop, nun wollte ich mir die properitären treiber für miene Radeon HD 7900 installieren. Hierbei wurde mir gesagt das mir gcc fehlt. apt-get install build-essential wiederrum gibt mir aber folgendes aus: [paste:414367:apt-get build-essentials]
<kubine> Guest82634: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<jakingtosch> Guten Tag, ich habe mir vor kurzer Zeit Kubuntu 13.04 heruntergeladen für meinen Laptop, nun wollte ich mir die properitären treiber für miene Radeon HD 7900 installieren. Hierbei wurde mir gesagt das mir gcc fehlt. apt-get install build-essential wiederrum gibt mir aber folgendes aus: [paste:414367:apt-get build-essentials]
<kubine> jakingtosch: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<jakingtosch> Guten Tag, ich habe mir vor kurzer Zeit Kubuntu 13.04 heruntergeladen für meinen Laptop, nun wollte ich mir die properitären treiber für miene Radeon HD 7900 installieren. Hierbei wurde mir gesagt das mir gcc fehlt. apt-get install build-essential wiederrum gibt mir aber folgendes aus: [paste:414367:apt-get build-essentials]
<kubine> jakingtosch: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<jakingtosch> Guten Tag, ich habe mir vor kurzer Zeit Kubuntu 13.04 heruntergeladen für meinen Laptop, nun wollte ich mir die properitären treiber für miene Radeon HD 7900 installieren. Hierbei wurde mir gesagt das mir gcc fehlt. apt-get install build-essential wiederrum gibt mir aber folgendes aus: [paste:414367:apt-get build-essentials]
<kubine> jakingtosch: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-14
<bullgard4> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/ask.1sr.html: "OPTIONS > -elvi  Display  a list of other Surfraw mechanisms for conquering evil." Ist das ein Druckfehler? Muß es nicht »elvi« heißen?
<Hootch> moin, ich wollte mir die 12.04.2 LTS über cd installieren. doch mein mbr wird nicht mit grub überschrieben? ein bug in der cd?
<ppq> Hootch: das kann alle möglichen ursachen haben.. und sobald uefi im spiel ist werden die besonders vielfältig ;)
<Hootch> ppq: dies signature dings für ein OS?
<Hootch> ppq: ja das wars ... *grr - sucht knarre, schwert und flugzeugträger* moment muss mal kurz nach redmond.
<ppq> Hootch: boote einfach eine live-cd, installier boot-repair aus dem ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair, starte es und klick auf "fix problems". das sollte alle probleme lösen
<tprommi> Hallo. Seit einem "apt get dist-upgade" bootet mein System nicht mehr. Noch nicht mal Grub läuft. Ubuntu 12.10 als alleiniges System auf einem Laptop mit einer Festplatte. Hab von CD gebooten und ein chroot laut Ubuntuuserartikel gemacht. Der Befehl grub-install gibt fehler und grub-update existiert nicht. Ist die Anleitung zu alt?
<jokrebel> tprommi: Eigentlich nicht
<jokrebel> tprommi: Zeig doch mal die Fehlermeldung
<tprommi> Die Fehlermeldung ist was mit Installation als Blocklisten, dies wäre aber nicht zu empfehlen.
<tprommi> Der Fehler wird wohl von grub-bios-setup durchgereicht.
<jokrebel> "ist was mit" und "wird wohl" ist mir etwas zu vage… Gib uns doch einfach die _kompletten_ Meldungen und lass uns das dann selbst beurteilen.
<jokrebel> tprommi: Noch besser: Du gibst uns auch noch den Link dem Du folgst und dann die kompletten Ein-/Ausgaben (auch schon von dem chroot)
<jokrebel> !paste > tprommi
<kubine> tprommi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tprommi> Ist leider nicht dieser PC. Auf der dem CD Desktop hab ich kein IRC gefunden.
<tprommi> Gibt es einen Webzugang?
<jokrebel> tprommi: Dann installier es nach oder kopier die Daten auf nen Stick. Sei mal kreativ ;-)
<jokrebel> tprommi: Auch das gibt es 
<jokrebel> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kubine> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<tprommi> Hab gerade einen Fehler beim Abschreiben festgestellt. Ich hab proc falsch gemountet. Ich probiers noch mal neu
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<tprommi2> http://pastebin.com/AmGCCSNH
<kubine> Title: terminal - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tprommi2> Laut Gparted hab ich eine ext4 partition?
<jokrebel> tprommi2: Gibt es einen besonderen Grund Grub in die _Partition1_ installieren zu wollen?
<jokrebel> tprommi2: Und eigentlich bat ich um wesentlich mehr…
<tprommi2> Nein. Eigentlich hab ich keine Ahnung davon. Ich wollte nur den vorhandenen raparieren.
<tprommi2> Ok, ich mach noch mal alles Rückgängig und die Schritte noch mal sauber nacheinander. Dann kommt ein neuer paste
<jokrebel> tprommi2: Operationen am offenen Herzen gehn schon auch mal schief, wenn der Chirurg "keine Ahnung davon" davon hat und noch nichtmal die Anleitung korrekt befolgt: Wo steht da http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB was von grub-install /dev/sda1  
<kubine> Title: GRUB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> tprommi2: Falscher Link, Du hast ja warscheinlich schon Grub2 http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> tprommi2: Was mit ein Grund ist, warum ich Dich um einige Angaben _mehr_ gebeten habe als Du anscheinend bereit bist zu liefern…
<tprommi2> Ach. So ein mist. Jetzt geht es. Hab beim grub-install  sdX mit sda1 und nicht sda ersetzt. Sorry.
<jokrebel> siehste ;-)
<tprommi> Das war aber in dem kurzen paste von eben auch schon falsch ;-). Vielen Dank für die angebotene Hilfe.
<jokrebel> tprommi: Ja? Und genau darauf hatte ich hingewiesen?
<lx4r> Hallo :-)
<lx4r> Ich versuche gerade etwas zu kompilieren und bekomme eine Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414372/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<lx4r> Das Logfile auf das dort verwiesen wird sieht so aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414377/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<lx4r> Leider komme ich nicht auf den Fehler :-(. Danke im Voraus für jegliche Hilfe
<sdx23> in der Fehlermeldung fehlt was.
<lx4r> Wie meinst du das? ^^
<lx4r> Fehlt ein Teil der Fehlermeldung oder ein Paket oder sowas?
<sdx23> die Fehlermeldung ist nicht vollständig.
<lx4r> Ah, hier ist der Rest
<lx4r> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lx4r> See `config.log' for more details
<sdx23> lx4r: Hast du die built-essentials installiert? und: apt-cache policy gcc
<lx4r> sdx23: built-essentials? Welche Pakete sind das?
<lx4r> sdx2: Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414382/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> lx4r: genauso, ohne s am Ende.
<lx4r> Funktioniert nicht
<lx4r> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414387/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<lx4r> sdx23: Hmmm, komisch
<jokrebel> Welche Paketquellen hast Du denn freigeschalten? Und was für Ubuntu ist das?
<sdx23> sorry, mit d natürlich. Und ja, wenn du l.90 bis 110 in dem Paste liest, siehst du, dass deine Umgebung offenbar kaputt ist.
<lx4r> sdx23: Installiert aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht :-(
<lx4r> Hallo
<lx4r> Ich kriege beim compilen eines Paketes diese Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414392/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<lx4r> Weiß irgendjemand Rat?
<bekks> Ja. Installier das fehlende Paket.
<lx4r> bekks: Ich habe libcurl3 installiert, so dumm bin ich dann auch wieder nicht ;-)
<bekks> Aber nicht die Header von libcurl, oder? :P
<lx4r> bekks: Okay, das stimmt wahrscheinlich. Was ist das und wo kriegt man die her? O:-)
<bekks> apt-get install libcurl3-dev ...?
<lx4r> Hmmm, es gibt hier: libcurl3              libcurl3-nss          libcurl4-openssl-dev  
<lx4r> libcurl3-dbg          libcurl4-gnutls-dev   libcurl-ocaml         
<lx4r> libcurl3-gnutls       libcurl4-nss-dev      libcurl-ocaml-dev     
<lx4r> Was davon ist das richtige? ^^
<bekks> Da gibt es noch mehr...
<bekks> Zeig mal die Ausgabe von dpkg -l | grep libcurl in einem pastebin bitte
<Sven_vB> mag mir eben wer routen helfen? will nen andern Gateway für nen /27 IP range, aber: route add -net 62.x.x.x/27 gw 192.168.x.x => "route: netmask doesn't match route address"
<bpk> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir die cloud9ide auf meinem Server (12.04) eingerichtet. Dies läuft unter einem eigenen Benutzer. Nun möchte ich dies über ein Init-Skript starten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5707767/
<bpk> Der zweite Startbefehl funktioniert, es startet aber nicht im Hintergrund. Wenn ich den ersten Befehl nehme wird ". ~/nvm/nvm.sh" nicht gesetzt. Was mache ich falsch?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> bpk: der erste macht das sourcen im Screen, mehr nicht. Der zweite geht nicht in den Hintergrund, wenn die Applikation selbst das nicht tut.
<sdx23> und: Passwoerter cli zu uebergeben ist schlecht.
<menace> ich habe eine ubuntu 12.04 guest-installation in einer virtualbox-ose machine auf debian wheezy. weiss jemand ob es sein kann dass da die vbox-guest driver nicht gebaut werden koennen?
<bekks> Ja, weiß ich. Debian-Pakete haben keinen Ubuntu- und keinen Virtualbox-Support. Mit den offiziellen Paketen lassen sich die Guest Additions einwandfrei bauen.
<sdx23> menace: es kann so einiges sein oder nicht sein. Du solltest besser eine konkrete Frage fragen.
<menace> bekks: was bzw. wo sind die guest-additions? im ubuntu-repository scheinen sie nicht zu sein?
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Im offiziellen Virtualbox Handbuch ist das alles beschrieben.
<menace> thx
<miup> frage: einkommentieren heisst das # davor zu setzen, oder?
<menace> in aller regel: ja
<miup> menace, also damit die Zeile als kommentar angeschaut wird?
<miup> bzw. wenn ich das # entferne wird es auskommentiert, verstehe ich das richtig?
<menace> also: wenn das # am anfang der zeile steht, wird die zeile nicht betrachtet vom programm
<menace> wenn es nach irgendeinem text steht, wird der text schon geparsed
<menace> wenn erst eine Raute (also #) drin stand und dann nicht mehr, wird der text danach vom programm interpretiert..
<miup> jaja, das ist mir klar, ich verwechsle das ein und auskommentieren nur immer
<menace> ^^
<sdx23> ein Stueck Code auskommentieren == Kommentarzeichen davor/aussenrum machen. "einkommentieren" wuerde ich dagegen vermeiden, weil unklar.
<miup> das verwirrt mich immer mehr o.O
<miup> naja, ist jetzt auch nicht wichtig, bis jetzt hab ichs eigentlich immer richtig verstanden (:
<miup> Danke euch beiden
<Darkfire> Guten Abend
<Darkfire> I Wahlfälschung schwierig oder Bücherhöhe hält die Diskussion zerstört oder dafür 
<Darkfire> Wieviel Core kann ubuntu verwalten?
<bekks> 4096 oder so.
<bekks> Und mit SMP Patch mehrere Hunderttausend.
<Darkfire> Also kann ich nen 16 Kern Prozessor einbauen und ubuntu 12.04 LTS kann das verwalten?
<bekks> Klar.
<Darkfire> danke bekks
<bekks> Welchen Prozessor willst du denn da einbauen?
<Darkfire> ich hatte an einem AMD gedacht
<Darkfire> gängiges Modell ist AMD Dualcore 64 Bit fähig.
<bekks> Es gibt keine neuen Prozessoren mehr die kein 64bit können.
<Darkfire> habe aber ein 32 bit System am laufen.
<bekks> Und AMD Dualcores sind steinalt.
<Darkfire> dann eben nen 4 kern Prozessor
<Darkfire> was ist eigentlich der I5?
<bekks> Ein wesentlich besserer Prozessor. :)
<bekks> Darkfire: Schau Dir einfach www.cpubenchmark.net an
<bekks> 16 Core Modelle sind doch noch gar nicht auf dem Markt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere?
<bekks> Zumindest nicht im Desktopbereich.
<Darkfire> ich habe heute gehört 16 kern Prozessoren sind in Servern.
<bekks> Richtig. Und deswegen kriegst du sie nicht in deinen Desktop eingebaut.
<bekks> Maximal 8 Core Prozessoren sind für Desktops zu haben.
<sonotos> die aktuell auch kein programm wirklich nutzt
<bekks> JEde Virtualisierungssoftware nutzt sie, etc.
<sonotos> gut wenn du mehrere instanzen laufen hast
<sonotos> aber das erscheint mir auf nem desktop eher die ausnahme zu sein momentan, von relativ wenigen anwendern / usecases mal abgesehen
<bekks> sonotos: Es reicht eine VM mit mehreren Cores.
<bekks> sonotos: Und diese Anwendungsfälle sind heutzutage die Regel, nicht die Ausnahme. Sonst würde man solche Prozessoren gar nicht entwickeln.
<sonotos> bekks: na ja, multicore ist gibts ja nicht nur für die virtualisierung, und ja das kommt aber dass anwendungen in der regel das potential von multicore ausnutzen seh ich jetzt noch nicht, aber ich glaub das wird langsam ot
<bekks> Ack.
<jokrebel> ist das nicht schon länger OT?
<bekks> Japp.
<azrael_> guten abend ich habe ein xubuntu 12.10 und versuche ein custom design zu installieren ich kann das design weder im ordner ~/.themes noch /usr/share/themes ansprechen gearbeitet habe ich nach der anleitung: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.de/2012/06/how-to-install-desktop-themes-in.html 
<kubine> Title: Xubuntu Geek: [HOW TO] Install desktop themes in Xubuntu (at xubuntugeek.blogspot.de)
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: : Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung? 
<BlackMage_> jap
<nevchen> nabend
<Trollorado> Abend
<hape01> Ich will eine Virtuelle Maschine haben, diese aber soll wiederum Host sein und genau die vorhin erwähnte Virtuelle Maschine in sich führen. Wie setzt man so was auf? Wäre gespannt, wo die Rekursion dann aufschlägt. hehe
<vlt> hape01: Wann vorhin?
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-07
<LupusE> g'morgen
<dane_0542> moin
<sash_> Morjen. Ich habe einen Ordner /data/www, der aus Platzgründen auf einer anderen Platte ist und symlinks nach /var/www bereitstellt. Dort habe ich mehrere Ordner, die www-data:www-data gehören und 775 als Rechte haben, weil ich mit meinem normalen Benutzer (der Mitglied von www-data ist) da reinschreibe. Wenn ich da jetzt irgendwas rein entpacke, hätte ich gerne, dass diese Sachen auch automatisch www-data:www-data gehören und 755 ...
<sash_> ... sind, statt myuser:myuser 755 respektive 644. Kann ich das irgendwie auf Ordnerebene festlegen?
<LetoThe2nd> vmtl ist da einfach noch irgendwo ein umask 022 im spiel
<bekks> setuid setzen.
<bekks> und setgid auch.
<sash_> Super, das hilft mir schon weiter. Danke.
<xreal> Gibt es netinstall-CDs für Ubuntu Server?
<bekks> Nein.
<xreal> bekks: Ist es fatal, einen Server mit einer netinstall-CD aufzusetzen?
<bekks> Wieso sollte es?
<xreal> bekks: Ich dachte, ihr unterscheidet zwischen Server und Desktop?
<bekks> Ja, und?
<LetoThe2nd> vor allem unterscheiden wir zwischen debian und ubuntu.... und da ubuntu keine netinstall hat? ;)
<bekks> chrchrchr
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Ubuntu hat doch 'ne Mini.ISO
<bekks> Was aber eine mini.iso ist und keine netinstall
<xreal> Nennt sich aber "network installer": http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<kubine> Title: Alternative downloads | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Bei 12.04 gab es auch noch ein netinstall.
<LetoThe2nd> xreal: und auf was willst du jetzt *eigentlich* raus?
<xreal> bekks: das ist 13.10: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<xreal> LetoThe2nd: Ich muss nachlesen, wo der UNterschied zwischen Server- und Desktop-CDs sind, brb.
<bekks> Das eine installiert einen Server, das andere einen Desktop obendrauf.
<xreal> bekks: Ich kenne das von Debian halt so, dass man das wählen kann, ob man einen Desktop will. Bislang habe ich Ubuntu immer nur per chroot installiert, da kam die Frage nie
<bekks> Die non-desktop Varianten installieren keinen Desktop. So läuft das bei Ubuntu.
<xreal> bekks: wird man denn gefragt, wenn man aus versehen die Desktop-CD einlegt?
<bekks> Was soll man gefragt werden?
<xreal> bekks: Du wolle haben Desktop?
<bekks> Wieso sollte man das fragen?
<xreal> bekks: Weil es zwei verschiedene CDs überflüssig machen würde.
<bekks> Wer eine CD ins Laufwerk einlegt und bei "Install Ubuntu" Enter drückt, sollte eigenständig atmen können.
<bekks> xreal: Wenn Du das Ubuntu-CD System ablösen willst, reich einen offiziellen Vorschlag dazu ein. Das ist kein Thema für einen Supportchannel.
<xreal> bekks: Ich frage ja nur, damit ich nicht das falsche runterlade. Schade, dass ich 'ne 700 MB ISO für einen Server runterladen muss. Danke für den Tipp-
<bekks> Musst du nicht.
<bekks> Und das sind auch keine 700MB.
<bekks> Dir ist schon klar, dass du die Desktoppakete auch einfach deinstallieren kannst, oder?
<bekks> Dann hast du deinen Server.
<xreal> bekks: Leben wir in verschiedenen Welten? Server 13.10 hat 673 MB
<bekks> WIR leben garantiert in verschiedenen Welten. :P
<bekks> Wenn du schon eine 13.10 CD hast, musst du keine dedizierte Server-CD mehr herunterladen.
<xreal> bekks: das *ist* die dedizierte Server-CD
<bekks> Lies nochmal was ich schrieb.
<bekks> Wenn du schon eine 13.10 CD hast, musst du keine dedizierte Server-CD mehr herunterladen.
<xreal> bekks: Ich habe keine, darum habe ich gefragt, ob es eine Netinstall-ISO gibt, die sinnvoll kleiner ist.
<xreal> Ich installiere gerade die "mini.iso" - bin sehr mit zufrieden.
<stevieh> gibts keine netinstall mehr
<stevieh> ?
<_moep_> wie kann ich was moven, so dass das orginaldatum gleich bleibt?
<bekks> Mit mv?
<_moep_> also mit mv das war mir klar *g* aber afaik wird dann das datum geändert (oder war das bei cp wenn man kein parameter angibt)
<bekks> mv ändert nichts am Datum, üblicherweise.
<_moep_> ok danke mal testen
<menace> Hey, ich möchte System installationen automatisieren und dann darauf tests fahren.. bisher habe ich vor, mich via ssh einzuloggen und bestimmte kommandos dann auszuführen (2-3 kommandos, dann upgrade oder neu install). da habe ich aber das problem, dass ich das alles in einem skript laufen lassen will und daher natürlich kein passwort mit eingeben will ssh benutzer@rechner kommando < echo "passwort" tut ja leider nicht. hat da jemand einen Idee? od
<menace> mit expect könnte ich zwar arbeiten, aber das ist auch nicht schöner als z.b. sshpass mit StrictHostKeyChecking no... :/
<stevieh> man ssh eingeben und dort nach "authorized_keys" suchen.
<bekks> kickstart installation mit ausgeliefertem ssh key.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: ++
<bekks> Das ganze sogar in bunt mit Maus mit foreman
<menace> stevieh: dann habe ich immer noch das problem des bootstraps
<bekks> "kickstart installation mit ausgeliefertem ssh key"
<menace> beim aller ersten mal beim rüberkopieren mit ssh-copy-id oder scp muss ich trotzdme das passwort eingeben stevieh
<stevieh> dann hör auch bekks.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: wand, reden und so ;)
<stevieh> auf bekks, even.
<menace> hm, kickstart... mal gucken. ich installiere momentan via FAI. Ich möchte aber keine extra FAI-Klassen hinzufügen dafür.
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: So isses :)
<stevieh> wenn du doch eh fai nimmst, ist das aber schnell gemacht.
<bekks> Ca. 5 Minute Arbeiten mit FAI.
<menace> wie, ohne zusätzliche FAI-Klassen? *kopfkratz* 
<bekks> Dann schreib eine?
<bekks> Wann kommt die Stelle mit dem Problem? :)
<stevieh> was weiss ich, was fai klassen sind, aber du kannst doch am ende irgendwo ne komplette dateistruktur rüberkopieren...
<endstille> hallo zusammen, hat jemand eine idee, warum mein system das Änderungsdatum einer Datei (die auf einem cifs share liegt) nicht mehr sauber erkennt?
<endstille> code:  http://pastebin.com/E3b6sDmb
<kubine> Title: nagios@grolne-moni01:~$ ls -ltr /mnt/imp01/d/I3Srv/APP/i3ggg/Sys/Archiv/ insges - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<endstille> eigentlich müsste ich mit -mmin doch die Datei mit Änderungsdatum Februar finden..
<menace> bekks: eigentlich nicht wirklich, nur sagt mir keine der Möglichkeiten für meinen Fall so wirklich zu.. :D
<bekks> menace: Ja, das passiert schonbar, dass man die Lösungen nicht hören will. Es ändert aber nichts an den Lösungen.
<stevieh> :-)
<bekks> *schonmal
<menace> ich hatte noch auf andere superdolle lösungen gehofft... möh
<LetoThe2nd> menace: andere superdolle lösung: $consultant anrufen, $rechnung bezahlen
<LetoThe2nd> so was in der art?
<menace> das ist noch blöder
<bekks> Klar, weil man dann weder ein kickstart file schreiben muss, noch 5 Minuten Arbeit in eine FAI Klasse investieren muss :)
<menace> der macht in der regel auch nix besser
<menace> im Gegenteil, wenn dieser Teil, den er bei mir machen soll, nicht gerade sein Spezialgebiet ist, dann frickelt der noch schlimmer als ich rum...  nach meiner Erfahrung jedenfalls...
<LetoThe2nd> oder remastersys mit startscripten, oder debootstrap scripten, oder...
<LetoThe2nd> natürlich ist halt nix mit 2klicks erledigt
<menace> mir gehts nicht um den Aufwand... mir gehts darum, dass ich zum einen den verteilmechanismus mit dem die Systeme ausgerollt werden, nicht anfassen will (also auch keine Klassen hinzufügen) und zum anderen die Skripte und tests automatisch ablaufen lassen will, wobei das immer nur wenige sind, weswegen sich ssh-keys auch nicht so eignen, ausserdem hab ich da immer noch das passwort system. das ist auch eine reine testumgebung. Ich glaube, ich werde ss
<jokrebel_> menace: Und das braucht man für Ubuntu?
<menace> s/immer noch das passwort system/immer noch das passwort eingabe system beim ssh-key kopieren/;
<menace> nein
<jokrebel_> menace: !topic > menace 
<menace> aber da die maschine auf der die virtuellen kisten laufen, sowie die virtuellen kisten alle ubuntus sind, dachte ich, dass die frage hier am besten aufgehoben sei :)
<musca> dann kannst Du doch die virtuellen Filesysteme mounten und deinen ssh-key ausrollen.
<menace> mhm.. o_O gute Idee..
<musca> na, ich weiß nicht ...
<menace> danke an alle für die Vor- und Ratschläge auf jeden Fall :)
<blobbbb> Hallo, ich wollte vorhin über apt-get update mir neue Updates holen. Leider bekomme ich nen Haufen Meldungen a'la " Fehlschlag beim Holen von http:...  Verbindung mit 192.168.43.1:40032 nicht möglich. Mir ist dabei am Port 40032eingefallen, dass ich vor kurzer Zeit was mit Proxies rumgespielt habe. Anscheinend hab ich da eine Einstellung noch nicht Rückgängig gemacht, ich finde aber leider diese "globale" Einstellung nicht mehr. Wo k
<blobbbb> ann das sein?
<jokrebel_> ja
<jokrebel_> blobbbb: In den Netzwerkeinstellungen
<jokrebel_> öhm oder auch nicht
<blobbbb> ah habs gefunden
<blobbbb> ich hab damals auf "systemweit anwenden" geklickt
<blobbbb> ^^
<blobbbb> danke
<nsodsi> nagetier, bullgard4: sry bin gestern eingepennt tag war wohl  zu lang :-D wie schau ich denn im kubuntu die logs nach?
<nagetier> nsodsi: hoi.. die befinden sich unter /var/log/
<nsodsi> und wonach ungefähr muss ich ausschau halten (ging um tastatur und laptop beim notebook die nach neustart tot sind) 
<jokrebel_> wie auch in anderen *ubuntus
<nsodsi> tastatur und maus!
<bekks> Naja, dann würde ich nach Tastatur und Maus Ausschau halten.
<jokrebel_> nsodsi: Ging die Tastatur im Non-X noch?
<bekks> nsodsi: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<nagetier> nsodsi: nach deiner Fehlerbeschreibung her wäre es meines Wissens sinnvoll den Fehler abzuwarten, dann den Neustart auszuführen, und anschließend in Xorg.0.log.old nachzusehen
<nsodsi> kubuntu 13.10 
<nsodsi> der fehler tritt ja auf WENN ich neu starte
<nsodsi> ich probiers mal grad aus
<nsodsi> wieder da. 
<nsodsi> die Xorg.0.log.old ist leer
<nagetier> nsodsi, dann würde ich diesen Fehler produzieren lassen, mich per ssh verbinden und die logs ansehen.. dann eher die Xorg.0.log und andere wie syslog und dmesg
<jokrebel_> nsodsi: Schau mal die .xsession-errors* in Deinem Home-Verzeichnis an
<nagetier> stimmt, die auch
<nsodsi> xSkript für cjkv unter run_im gestartet. Skript für default unter run_im gestartet. init: startkde-main-Prozess (1495) wurde von TERM-Signal beendet
<nsodsi> stand in der .xsession-errors.old
<nagetier> nsodsi, der Fehler sollte schon bestehen um in den Logs etwas brauchbares dahingehend zu finden
<nsodsi> ok wenn der fehler besteht habe ich ja keinen zugriff :-D
<nagetier> nsodsi, doch, per SSH
<nagetier> falls ein weiterer Rechner vorhanden ist, natürlich
<nsodsi> smartphone
<nsodsi> sollte gehen
<nagetier> nsodsi, ansonsten dürften IMHO nur die *.old Aufschluss geben
<nsodsi> ist der ssh zugriff automatisch da wenn ich neustarte?
<bekks> Wenn du einen SSH server installiert hast, und nicht so eingestellt hast, dass er auch automatisch startet, ja.
 * jokrebel_ streicht das "nicht" in bekks Satz.
<nsodsi> daht ich mir :-D
<nsodsi> c
<nagetier> nsodsi, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Der-SSH-Server
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nsodsi> dauert einen moment
<NsodsiAndroid> So fehler besteht hab ssh zugriff
<bullgard4> NsodsiAndroid: Kannst Du nun Dir die Fehlerlogs mittels SSH ansehen?
<NsodsiAndroid> Kann man den ordner /var/log nach nicht mit cp kopieren?
<bullgard4> NsodsiAndroid: Der ist doch viel zu umfangreich.
<bekks> NsodsiAndroid: Doch, kann man.
<bekks> Wieso sind einige MB "zu umfangreich"? Hört nicht auf bullgard4, bitte.
<NsodsiAndroid> Wird immer ausgelassen ..
<bekks> Weil du als User keine Rechte dazu hast.
<NsodsiAndroid> Mit sudo
<bekks> Mit welchem Befehl kopierst du denn?
<NsodsiAndroid> sudo cp /var/log /home/fabian/log2
<bekks> Das kann gar nicht funktionieren.
<bekks> Ohne weitere Optionen für cp wird cp keine Ordnerinhalte kopieren.
<NsodsiAndroid> Dann habe ich da eine weitere lücke zu schließen
<bekks> NsodsiAndroid: Du willst rekursiv kopieren.
<NsodsiAndroid> Kannst mir grad den befehl sagen auf handy ist das unhandlich nachzusuchen ;p
<bekks> cp -r
<NsodsiAndroid> Danke
<Nsodsi> so wieder am laptop hab den logordner und die .xsession-error kopiert
<Nsodsi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418327/
<kubine> Title: Xorg.0.log nsodsi › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Nsodsi> müsste der link sein
<Nsodsi> ach kubine ist ein bot? 
<bekks> Ja.
<ubu> hi
<ubu> bekomme eine fehlermeldung beim erstellen eines serienbriefes - http://snag.gy/aSNQN.jpg
<bekks> ubu: Welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<ubu> 12.04 x64 - libre office 3,5
<ubu> hi bekks
<bekks> ubu: Hast du mal auf launchpad.net nachgesehen oder in #libreoffice gefragt? Da wirst du denke ich mehr Aussicht auf Hilfe haben
<ubu> okay versuch ichs mal, danke
<Nsodsi> aus dem log versteh ich nur bahnhof :-D
<ubu> :)
<ubu> irgendwie weiß keiner was...
<ubu> Nsodsi: hast du libre office?
<Nsodsi> ich bin noob :-D
<ubu> öffne mal
<ubu> libre office writer
<ubu> datei - assistenten - brief
<Nsodsi> hab ich
<ubu> okay kommt da was?
<ubu> wahrscheinlich muss man da was nachinstallieren...
<Nsodsi> ein fenster mit  dem titel Brief-Assistent
<ubu> okay
<ubu> dann geh den wizard durch
<ubu> bei punkt 4. serienbrief anklicken
<ubu> die adressdatenbank usw.
<ubu> und dann fertigstellen
<Nsodsi> ich habe aber keine adressdatenbank
<ubu> vllt liegt da shcon der fehler meinerseits
<ubu> muss die zuvor erstellt worden sien hmpf
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Wie bei jedem Serienbrief.
<ubu> okay
<Nsodsi> schaut sich grad irgendwer meinen log an? :-D
<ubu> welches ? ;)
<|Frodo|> hallo! normalerweise mounted (k)ubuntu ein usb-laufwerk ja read-write. wenn ich (temporär) dieses laufwerk nur readonly eingebunden haben möchte, ist dann "sudo mount -o remount,ro /dev/sdX1" korrekt?
<bekks> Wenn dein Laufwerk /dev/sdX1 ist, dann ja.
<|Frodo|> bekks: ja, die laufwerksbezeichnung war/ist nnur exemplarisch. danke. rückwandeln zu readwrite ist dann "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdX1" richtig?  danach sollte es eingehängt sein, als wäre nix gewesen!?
<bekks> Ja.
<|Frodo|> bekks: besten dabnk! :-)
<|Frodo|> dank
<Nsodsi> ich bin für heute wieder weg. danke bekks, danke nagetier, danke jokrebel schonmal für eure hilfe ich schaue morgen abend wieder rein
<Nsodsi> falls euch nochwas einfällt dann schreibt einfach an mich ich lese morgen den log nochmal
<Nsodsi> tschüss
<ubu> hm
<ubu> irgendwie wieder das gleiche: oAddressPilot = createUnoService("com.sun.star.ui.dialogs.AddressBookSourcePilot")
<k1l_> ubu: bei so speziellem kram fragst du am besten am die libre jungs direkt
<stevieh> das ging mal mit den serienbriefen...
<ubu> k1l_: ja okay
<setra> hallo, wie kann ich einen ssh user erstellen der nur in einem verzeichnis rechte hat
<bekks> Erstelle einfach einen User, der kein Admin ist.
<bekks> Dann darf dieser User nur in seinem Home schreiben.
<setra> bekks, hi, ich hab bereits einen vsftp user namens trm der keine lokalen logon rechte besitzt, dem würd ich gern noch das ssh umhängen (dem user) damit ich mit einem user 2 fliegen erschlage (trm verzeichnis hat trm:root rechte in seinem verzeichnis)
<bekks> setra: Ist das ein Systemuser oder ein virtueller User?
<setra> bekks, unterschied ?
<bekks> Der eine ist ein virtueller User, der andere ein Systemuser.
<setra> bekks, vsftp user ist nur ein user und hat keine gruppe also trm:nixgruppe
<bekks> "nixgruppe" ist garantiert falsch.
<setra> bekks, systemuser haben dann also eine gruppe?
<bekks> Alle User haben eine Gruppe.
<bekks> Steht der User "trm" in der /etc/passwd ?
<setra> mein ftpuser nicht. denn es existiert keine gruppe namens trm
<bekks> Die Gruppe muss auch nicht trm heissen.
<bekks> Es gibt keine Systemuser ohne Gruppen.
<setra> trm:x:1001:65534::/home/trm:/bin/false
<setra> bekks, ok dann ist es kein Systemuser
<bekks> Also ist es ein Systemuser und die Gruppen-ID ist 65534
<bekks> Es IST ein Systemuser.
<bekks> Sonst würde der nicht in der /etc/passwd stehen.
<setra> bekks. ok.. witzig warum es keine gruppe trm generiert wurde bei erstellung
<bekks> Weil du das nicht angegeben hast.
<bekks> Zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von "cat /etc/issue" in einem Pastebin
<setra> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7218970/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<setra> bekks, nix spezielles
<bekks> setra: Um SSH zu erlauben, musst du den Shelleintrag von /bin/false auf eine gültige Shell wie /bin/bash ändern.
<setra> bekks, ändert das was am ftpuser ?
<setra> bekks, oder ist es gängig einen separaten ssh user zu erstellen der im gleichen verzeichnis operieren kann 
<bekks> Es gibt keinen "ssh user" und "ftp user". Das ist EIN einziger Benutzer, der zwei unterschiedliche Dinge benutzt.
<bekks> Ändere die Shell und du hast genau was du willst.
<setra> bekks, jaja verstanden, aber was ist die gängige lösung?
<bekks> Das IST die gängige Lösung.
<setra> ok... gecheckt und danke
<setra> bekks, ändere ich das im /etc/passwd gleich hardcore oder gibt es da so ein command?
<setra> wie chshell
<bekks> chsh
<setra> thx
<setra> bekks, wie verhindere ich nun das der trm user aus dem verzeichnis kommt, oder besser wie halte ich ihn davon ab das er nach unten rauskommt
<bekks> Bau einn ssh chroot
<bekks> Nach unten darf der überall hin, es ist ja sein Home. Nur nach oben soll er nicht :)
<setra> bekks, ok ja korrekter weise im baum, aber du hast mich genau verstanden
<setra> du schlauer du
<bekks> Jahaha.
<setra> bekks, ich werd mal losgugln nach ssh chroot setup
<setra> bekks, brauch ich dazu ein jailkit
<setra> weil es sieht so aus als ob es darauf rausläuft
<bekks> jails sind was anderes als ein chroot.
<bekks> setra: Jails dienen der Prozessabgrenzung, nicht der Sicherheit.
<setra> ok... hab einige jailkits oder shelljails gefunden, auch ein apparmor profile, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich das alles für einen ssh/ftp benutzer umsetzen soll?
<bekks> Gar nicht. Vergiss Jails. Ich sagte, du sollst ein ssh chroot aufsetzen.
<setra> kann ich den ssh chroot dann auch für den ftp user mitverwenden?
<setra> das dieser im verzeichnis auch nur runter kann, denn jetzt ist mir beim herumprobieren aufgefallen, das er frischfröhlich am ganzen system rumbrowsen kann
<bekks> Ja.
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-08
<LupusE> g'moin
<xubuntu668> s
<mcnesium> ich nehme an, die openssl geschichte wurde bereits ausführlich debattiert und die repos werden unverzüglich aktualisiert…?
<bekks> So ist es.
<bekks> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ lesen und staunen. :)
<mcnesium> 1.0.1e für 13.10
<mcnesium> ich las, alle versionen bis 1.0.1f seien betroffen
<bekks> Dann schau bitte in das Changelog der aufgeführten Pakete.
<mcnesium> http://www.golem.de/news/sicherheitsluecke-keys-auslesen-mit-openssl-1404-105685.html
<bekks> Und hör auf go lame zu lesen ;)
<mcnesium> lieber das hier? http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Der-GAU-fuer-Verschluesselung-im-Web-Horror-Bug-in-OpenSSL-2165517.html
<bekks> Nein. Lies das hier: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<mcnesium> hört sich gleich viel sachlicher an
<k1l> mcnesium: ubuntu patcht. es macht keine versions-updates sondern patcht die lücken in den alten versionen
<mcnesium> mkay
<k1l> also ruhig weniger auf dicke hose machen :/
<mcnesium> wer macht denn auf dicke hose?
<k1l> du hast doch den link direkt bekommen, wo genau beschrieben ist was gestern bei ubuntu gepatcht wurde.
<mcnesium> hab ich
<k1l> gut, dann ist doch alles geklärt und du brauchst nicht noch links zu posten, die von sachen sprechen, die in ubuntu seit gestern geschlossen sind
<mcnesium> mannomann, da fühlt sich aber jemand auf den schlips getreten. nichts für ungut, ich hab meine information bekommen. vielen dank, liebe ubuntu-community für den freundlichen hinweis.
<bekks> Liebend gerne. :)
<k1l> mcnesium: denk mal drüber nach: wie es in den wald hinschallt,.... dein auftritt hat deine intention sehr deutlich gezeigt, schieb jetzt nicht den schwarzen peter zu uns. danke und tschüss
<Zerant> mal ne blöde frage, kann ich mehere hostnames auf die gleiche IP legen in der /etc/hosts ?
<bekks> Ja.
<Zerant> wie? weil mein jabber dienst will nichtmehr starten da mein mailserver auch drauf läuft versucht er immer mx.domain.de zu nehmen statt jabber.domain.de
<bekks> Das liegt sicher an deiner Konfiguration deines Jabbber.
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Kann mir jemand kurz sagen wie ich herausfinden kann, ob meine openssl-Version den heartbleed-bug enthält oder nicht? Kann ich das anhand der Versionsnummer herausfinden, die ich mit "apt-cache show openssl" einsehen kann?
<leszek> NTQ: laut changelog sollte die Version: 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2 die gefixte Version für saucy sein
<leszek> NTQ: siehe entweder changelog im paket oder hier: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2/changelog
<NTQ> Ich hab hier noch zwei Server mit 12.04.4 LTS und 10.04 LTS
<NTQ> ich weiß grad nicht wie ich mit commandline-tools das changelog eines paketes einsehen kann.
<NTQ> geht das auch mit apt-cache?
<bekks> Schau Dir einfach den Link an.
<leszek> NTQ: ein direkter weg mit apt ist mir nicht ganz bekannt. aptitude hat ein changelog eintrag damit würde es gehen, oder eben so : dpkg -L openssl | grep changelog | head -n1 | xargs zcat {} | less
<NTQ> Also CVE-2014-0160 wurde nur in saucy gefixt, wie es scheint. In precise nicht.
<bekks> NTQ: Dann lies den Link. http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<kubine> Title: USN-2165-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> NTQ: und sowohl die USN Meldung als auch das Changelog für Precises sagen BEIDE, dass CVE-2014-016 fixed wurde.
<TheInfinity> NTQ: alternativ auch das changelog für precise: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12/changelog
<NTQ> Im changelog hab ich nur nichts über precise (12.04) gefunden. danke für den USN-Link
<bekks> Im Precise-Changelog findest du das PRecise-Changelog.
<bekks> Das wurde Dir sogar verlinkt.
<NTQ> hm... ich hab dann noch eine frage. apt-cache show openssl sagt mir jetzt nach einem upgrade auf einer 12.04.4er-Maschine, dass die aktuelle Version jetzt 1.0.1-4ubuntu3 ist. bei USN steht, dass die korrekte Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 sein sollte. könnte das daran liegen, dass die source von strato kommen?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Das ist der Grund, wieso man keine ISP mirror nutzt.
<NTQ> vielleicht könnte ich ja den security-mirror von ubuntu direkt holen.
<bekks> s/vielleicht könnte/ganz sicher sollte/
<NTQ> Serverloft hat scheinbar keine eigenen Server. Das läuft hier über http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at ubuntu.intergenia.de)
<OxErF> moin. ich will wegen dem ende des win xp supports einen familienrechner auf xubuntu umstellen. die benutzbare software installiere ich und die familie kann die dann nur benutzen, aber keine software installieren. hat einer erfahrungen mit dem automatischen upgrades mit "unattended-upgrades". also funktioniert das reibungsfrei?
<wwwolf> :-) eine ungewöhnliche Frage. Ich möchte mein Tablet oder SmartFone als Grafiktablet nutzen, über USB.
<wwwolf> Was trojaner können muss doch auch so machbar sein
<k1l> na dann mach mal ;p
<wwwolf> gg danke für die Professionelle Hilfe :-P
<k1l> !gfxtablet > wwwolf 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GfxTablet
<kubine> Title: GfxTablet › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wwwolf> thx :-) geht wohl auf den Artikel zurück http://www.gimpusers.de/news/00463-mit-android-tablet-als-grafiktablett-in-gimp-zeichnen
<kubine> Title: Erstmalige Verwendung eines Android-Tablet als Grafiktablett in GIMP — News — gimpusers.de (at www.gimpusers.de)
<jokrebel> OxErF: keine Ahnung wie das unter Xubuntu und mit unattended-upgrades läuft. Ich hab Unity bei manchen Leuten in Betrieb und da in den Paketeinstellungen auf "automatisch installieren" gesetzt. Das lädt und installiert dann schonmal vieles im Hintergrund automatisch. 
<OxErF> jokrebel, werden dann nicht bloß sicherheitsupdates installiert? aber ich möchte die aktuelle version der software haben. laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/Konfiguration muss man dazu "unattended-upgrades" konfigurieren
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> OxErF: Sorry - mit Programm-Versionitis hab ich keine Erfahrung ;-)
<OxErF> kubine, ja danke den link habe ich auch schon durchgelesen. meine frage ist ob das in der praxis auch alles mit den "Nicht nur Sicherheits-Updates" funktioniert
<OxErF> also ist das fertig konfiguriert "dausicher"?
<OxErF> huch kubine ist wohl ein bot ^^ jokrebel, trotzdem danke
<jokrebel> OxErF: Da Ubuntu eigentlich drauf ausgelegt ist, Programme während eines Releasezyklus _nicht_ auf neuere Versionen zu bringen sondern eben nur Sicherheitpatches herausgegeben werden würde ich das mal nicht annehmen.
<OxErF> achso? wusste ich nicht
<OxErF> jokrebel, ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren. habe ja noch bis ostern zeit
<jokrebel> OxErF: Wenn Du meinst (warum auch immer) alle Programme in möglichst neuer Version haben zu müssen solltest eher eine Roling-Release-Distribution wählen. Und wenn ich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/Konfiguration#unattended-upgrades richtig interpretiere mach das auch nur Sicherheitsupdates.
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<OxErF> jokrebel, ein bisschen weiter unten kann man das auch für alle software konfigurieren http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/Konfiguration#Nicht-nur-Sicherheits-Updates
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wwwolf> :-D super Sache das Probier ich gleich mal aus
<jokrebel> OxErF: Was dann aber glaub ich auch keine Versions-Upgrades sind.
<OxErF> jokrebel, muss ich ausprobieren. gemeckert dass irgendwas nicht richtig funktioniert wird ja eh immer ;) 
<jokrebel> OxErF: Aber neuere Programmversionen finde ich braucht man auch nicht "generell" sondern höchsten "bei Bedarf aus speziellen Gründen welche _sicher_ durch eine höhere Version erledigt wären"
<OxErF> jokrebel, ja so sehe ich das auch. aber es ist ja nicht mein rechner sonder für die familie. und da muss das "richtig" sein
<bauruine> hallo. ich habe das problem das wenn ich per "sudo -u user -H -i command" einen befehl ausführe wird die .bashrc nicht geladen wird. wechsel ich aber per sudo -u git -H -i in eine interaktive shell funktioniert es.
<bauruine> git = user
<OxErF> probier mal am ende - c command
<OxErF> "-c command"
<bauruine> OxErF, -c is su und nicht sudo 
<OxErF> bauruine, oh ich war gerade falsch
<bauruine> damit tritt aber das gleiche problem auf.
<bauruine> sudo scheint nur die bash_profile nicht aber die .bashrc zu lesen. 
<jokrebel> OxErF: Funktionieren muss es. Dann ist es "richtig" und da setzte ich bei den "Rechnern für andere" unbedingt auf eine stabile LTS-Version (wo sich auch nicht gleich wieder alles mögliche ändert)
<doev> ist es normal, das man ca. 50 einträge für "netstat |grep system_bus_socket" bekommt?
<cryptosteve> doev: ich bietet 60
<cryptosteve> biete ..
<doev> woher kommen die? bin gerade mal 3 Stunden am Rechner. Mein Server hat gerade mal 2 .... Hat das was mit der Tastatur zu tun?
<cryptosteve> keine Ahnung, was dbus damit macht ...
<doev> ähm, ist das hier so correct? tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:139             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1304/smbd 
<cryptosteve> was ist das, samba?
<doev> sieht so aus
<cryptosteve> keine Ahnung, ich hab keine Windowskisten und brauch das folglich nicht
<doev> 0.0.0.0 heißt doch, für alle erreichbar?
<koegs> jo, du hast nen smb-daemon laufen
<cryptosteve> doev: ja, lauscht auf allen devices
<doev> und muss wohl hoffen, das mein Router nichts durch lässt?
<koegs> was er normalerweise nicht tut...
<subz3r0> hi
<doev> würde netstat denn nicht anzeigen, wenn dort eine Verbindung tatsächlich besteht?
<doev> cupsd lauscht ebenfalls auf 0.0.0.0, gestern habe ich einen drucker installiert, und seit dem auch die Warnungen von Google.
<cryptosteve> was für warnungen von google?
<doev> Erhöhter traffic und deswegen muss ich captchas eingeben.
<doev> https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/86640?hl=de
<subz3r0> habe probleme mit der geschwindigkeit eines usb sticks(3.0) nach ein wenig research, bin ich auf auf xhci_hcd gestoßen. lsmod | grep xhci_hcd gibt allerdings nichts wieder
<cryptosteve> hmm
<subz3r0> kann es sein, dass die usb 3.0 module im kernel selbst enthalten sind und ich "xhci_hcd" mit lsmod nicht finden kann?!
<cryptosteve> doev: wo steht dein 0.0.0.0:* bei cups denn? Links oder rechts?
<doev> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1406/cupsd 
<doev> bei foreign address
<cryptosteve> doev: nee, das ist ok
<subz3r0> sehr merkwürdig ist auch, dass er bei knapp 150MB/s anfängt und dann immer weiter runter geht mit der geschwindikeit, bis er schliesslich bei 7-8MBs ankommt
<koegs> doev: dein "router" lässt normalerweise von aussen nix rein
<koegs> ist also erstmal egal wo deine services lauschen
<jokrebel> Wenn ich mit "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M conv=noerror" an nem USB2-IDE-Adapter eine 1,7GB-Platte überschreiben lasse, wie lange wird das dauern? Und woran seh ich wenn das fertig ist?
<doev> koegs, es sei denn, die Verbindung kommt von innen, aber dann hätte ich ja bei foreign address eine konkrete ip stehen.
<koegs> jokrebel: pkill oder pv 
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd#Fortschritt-von-dd-abfragen
<kubine> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> und USB 2.0 ist auf max 25MB/s beschränkt
<subz3r0> koegs: diese 25MB/s wird er aber leider so gut wie nie erreichen ;/
<koegs> kommt auf viele Faktoren an, aber das gehört hier nicht hin
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> koegs: ne idee zu meinem anliegen?
<jokrebel> koegs: Danke
<subz3r0> wollte "xhci_hcd" in die /etc/modules packen und nen reboot durchführen
<koegs> keine ahnung, usb 3.0 hat hier immer ootb recht schnell funktioniert
<subz3r0> allerdings wenn die usb3 treiber wo ander sind(wo auch immer) kann ich mir das wohl sparen und den fehler wo anders suchen
<subz3r0> koegs: welche ubuntu version nutzt du? kannst du plz mal nen "lsmod | grep hcd " machen?
<subz3r0> bei mir zeigt er zumindest keinen treffer an
<koegs> 13.10 und da kommt nix
<subz3r0> http://pastebin.com/eU8B6eXx
<kubine> Title: lsmod | grep xhci_hcd ->> nothing. not loaded? dmegs | hcd [ 0.820408] - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<doev> kann ich hier eine ip posten?
<subz3r0> tu dir keinen zwang an
<subz3r0> fraglich nur, was es bringen soll
<doev> 68.232.34.191 ... wenn ich die checke, scheint sie von msn.com zu sein, warum verbindet sich mein Firefox dort hin?
<subz3r0> certs?
<subz3r0> also zertifikate
<doev> du meinst der firefox fragt die ab?
<subz3r0> hmm ripe.net spuckt nichts aus zu der ip
<subz3r0> ja
<subz3r0> firefox verbindet sich auch zu godaddy.com
<subz3r0> hab dein problem auch nur am rande mitbekommen. bzw nur teile davon
<subz3r0> was stimmt denn nicht?
<subz3r0> und ja, netstat -tulpen sollte alle verbindungen anzeigen. bzw welcher port wo lauscht 
<doev> wie gesagt, das mit dem erhöhten traffic zu google.
<subz3r0> route:      68.232.34.0/24
<subz3r0> descr:      EdgeCast Networks, Inc.
<subz3r0> das ist nicht MS
<jokrebel> Ist da was falsch? "sudo dd if=/dev/zero bs=1M | pv -s 3G | of=/dev/sdc bs=1M"? Das wird immer sofort beendet.
<subz3r0> http://www.edgecast.com/network/
<kubine> Title: CDN Performance | EdgeCast (at www.edgecast.com)
<koegs> jokrebel: beim zweiten fehlt das sudo
<subz3r0> doev: hast du mal mit tcpdump oder direkt mir wireshark geschaut was los ist?
<koegs> ich benutz das immer direkt als root mit "sudo -i"
<jokrebel> ah *facepalm
<koegs> jokrebel: das vermeidet solche sachen :)
<doev> subz3r0, evtl. hostet msn die ip nur? http://68.232.34.191.ipaddress.com/
<kubine> Title: 68.232.34.191 | IP Address Location Information (at 68.232.34.191.ipaddress.com)
<subz3r0> MS hostet da sicherlich nix
<koegs> was soll das alles mit google UND mit ubuntu zu tun haben?
<doev> koegs, ok, wenn du so fragst, drifftet es etwas ab.
<subz3r0> doev: magst du auch meine frage mal beantworten bezüglich tcpdump bzw wireshark?
<subz3r0> firefox schliessen. wireshark an, firefox starten 
<doev> subz3r0, nein, habe ich noch nicht gemacht. dafür müsste ich mir einen Rechner mit zwei netzwerkkarten bauen, und zwischen modem und router klemmen. sollte mit ubuntu doch funktionieren, oder?
<subz3r0> ähhh, was?
<doev> ich weiß ja nicht, ob es von diesem rechner kommt.
<subz3r0> rechner mit 2 nics? für? wie gesagt, ich habe deine fragestellung/problem nicht komplett mitbekommen
<Wabuo> Hey wie kann ich den Firefox davon überzeugen Liks wie diese mumble://dietunichtguten.org:64738 an Mumble weiter zu leiten ?
<Wabuo> und warum geht das nicht automatisch durch das installieren von Mumble?
<mrkramps> Wabuo, woher soll firefox denn wissen, was es mit dieser programmspezifischen URL anfangen soll?
<mrkramps> Wabuo, anonsten mal hier lesen: http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Mumble_URL
<kubine> Title: Mumble URL - Mumble (at mumble.sourceforge.net)
<Wabuo> ä keine Ahnung, überprüfen ob für diesen Typ eine Anwendung Installiert ...
<doev> Ich habe gerade wiresharck installiert und gestartet. Capture on all devices. Ich muss jetzt weg, der Traffic wird aber aufgezeichnet und ich kann das nachher auswerten?
<doev> also ich meine, es wird auf die Platte gespeichert?
<mrkramps> doev, normalerweise solltest du für das mitschneiden eine ausgabedatei angegeben haben
<mrkramps> sollte dem so sein und die kein limit für die größe des mitschnitts angegeben haben, dann wird munter in die datei geschrieben
<LowoJ> Heyho! Ich hab da ein Problem+
<LowoJ> Eine unter Xubuntu 12.04 in AbiWord gespeicherte Datei die sich in Dokumente befinden sollte ist nicht mehr aufzufinden.
<doev> mrkramps, danke, jetzt sehe ich die Datei und wie sie größer wird.
<LowoJ> das ist neben Browser/Internet das einzige was ich auf dem PC gespeichert habe.
<mrkramps> LowoJ, da sollte in ~/Dokumente also exakt eine *.abw liegen?
<mrkramps> ist das eine Live-Sitzung?
<LowoJ> nein, das System ist schon etwa ein halbes Jahr alt und ich habe bereits 3 mal an dieser Datei geschrieben. Ansonsten habe ich mit dem Gerät gesurft (Alternate, Heise, eMail, Facebook, IRC und Pidgin)
<mrkramps> LowoJ, versteck ist diese datei auch nicht?
<mrkramps> und eine dateisuche hat auch keinen erfolg gebracht?
<LowoJ> es befindet sich auch laut ls -all keine Datei in diesem Verzeichnis. Nein hat es nicht
<mrkramps> wenn ':$ locate *.abw' kein ergebnis zeigt, dann ist die datei vermutlich tatsächlich weg
<mrkramps> du hast di nicht zufällig extern gesichert und versehentlich "ausgeschnitten" statt "kopiert"?
<LowoJ> locate .abw, zabw, abw,gz, awt alles nichs gefunden bis auf einige Templates.awt und eine Readme.abw.gz
<nagetier> wurde updatedb zuvor ausgeführt?
<mrkramps> ah, guter einwand
<LowoJ> sofern wichtige Updates verfügbar waren habe ich sie installiert.
<mrkramps> LowoJ, updaedb ist der befehl um die datenbank von locate zu aktualisieren
<mrkramps> *updatedb
<LowoJ> updatedb ausgeführt, aber kein neues ergebnis
<mrkramps> LowoJ, dann wäre jetzt wohl http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung angesagt
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LowoJ> das ist mir zu aufwändig für die 3 Seiten die ich da geschrieben habe. aber dennoch danke für die Hilfe
<mrkramps> LowoJ, soweit mir das internet informationen preis gibt, ist das sporadische verschwinden von abiword-dateien allerdings KEIN bekanntes problem
<LowoJ> das habe ich auch schon festgestellt, daher bin ich auch verwundert. Ich dachte, vielleicht hat jemand im IRC eine Idee, bevor ich es aufgebe und 14.04 installiere.
<mrkramps> LowoJ, wie groß ist deine Homepartition?
<LowoJ> gesamt stehen auf der Partition 22,41GB. 2,55 werden Benutzt
<mrkramps> also rein theoretisch würde sich da eine datenrettung noch lohnen … das erstellen eines images von dieser partition würde etwas dauern, allerdings nicht so fies werden wie bei einer 1TB partition
<mrkramps> LowoJ, wenn du häufiger mit abiword arbeiten möchtest empfehle ich dir übrigens dir das programm einmal aus dem quellcode selber zu kompilieren - mit gtk2 statt gtk3
<LowoJ> ich kann nicht compilieren. Bin nahezu komplett unerfahren auf dem gebiet.
<LowoJ> wo wäre der unterschied, wenn ich das machen würde?
<mrkramps> meiner erfahrung nach läuft die gtk2-fassung runder und hat keine probleme beim rendern des texteingabefensters
<mrkramps> LowoJ, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Abiword/Kompilieren hier wird der vorgang einmal erklärt … falls du doch mal interesse hast
<kubine> Title: Kompilieren › Abiword › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LowoJ> klingt gut, danke. das thema compilieren werde ich mir 
<LowoJ> sowieso bald vornehmen
<LowoJ> dann ist das natürlich gut, das Lernen mit etwas Sinnvollem zu verbinden ^^
<mrkramps> LowoJ, und sollten sich dateiverluste bei dir häufen, dann solltest du dir mal deinen festplattenstatus ansehen
<mrkramps> siehe auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/festplattenstatus
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LowoJ> Smart ist Okay. Aber ich bestelle mmir für den Rechner diesen Monat noch eine SSD
<LowoJ> die Festplatte wird dann als Backup Datenträger verwendet
<bullgard4> Seit weniger als einer Woche erhalte ich beim Starten von Xubuntu 12.04.4 die Meldung: '"Starting without adminstrative privileges. You will not be able to apply any changes. But you can still export the marked changes or create a download script for them. Close" Was soll diese Meldung? Ich habe eben Änderungen vorgenommen.
<mrkramps> bullgard4, wo genau wird diese meldung denn ausgegeben?
<bullgard4> mrkramps: Auf dem Bildschirm in der Mitte.
<mrkramps> bullgard4, so als konventionelles dialogfenster?
<bullgard4> Als konventionelles Meldungsfenster.
<mrkramps> bullgard4, hast du zufällig die sitzung gespeichert?
<bullgard4> Ich verstehe Deine Frage schlecht. Was möchtest Du wissen?
<mrkramps> bullgard4, ich glaube du hast synaptic im autostart :)
<bullgard4> Es gibt wohl drei Verzeichnisse "autostart". Von welchem redest Du?
<mrkramps> bullgard4 :$ locate autostart | grep -i synpatic
<mrkramps> ansonsten mal schauen, was du in ~/.config/xfce4-session findest
<bullgard4> mrkramps: '$ locate autostart | grep -i synpatic' erzeugt keine Ausgabe.
<mrkramps> bullgard4, könnte an dem tippfehler liegen?
<mrkramps> s/synpatic/synaptic
<bullgard4> mrkramps: Ich habe mich nur hier im IRC vertippt.
<mrkramps> hmkay
<bullgard4>  ~/.config/xfce4-session existiert nicht.
<mrkramps_> gut, dann speicherst du die sitzung vermutlich nicht automatusch
<mrkramps> bullgard4, ich kann dazu leider nur einen thread von 2008 finden und ansonsten ist diese meldung eigentlich der hinweis von synaptic, sofern ohne administratorenrechte gestartet
<bullgard4> mrkramps: Vielen Dank!
<nagetier> bullgard4, ich würde direkt nach dem Starten nachsehen ob und von welchem Elternprozess Synaptic gestartet wurde und da dann ansetzen
<bullgard4> nagetier: Den Elternprozess ermittelt man mittels pstree, oder wie?
<nagetier> bullgard4, ist eine Möglichkeit, ja
<bullgard4> nagetier: Und welche ist die beste Möglichkeit?
<nagetier> bullgard4, puh.. die ist schon ok
<bullgard4> nagetier: Danke!
<nagetier> bullgard4, xfce4-session-settings kann man sich auch mal ansehen
<nagetier> bullgard4, http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#some_of_my_applications_are_always_started_when_i_login - sieht auch nach einer Lösung aus
<kubine> Title: faq [Xfce Wiki] (at wiki.xfce.org)
<mrkramps> ah, damn … an das verzeichnis hatte ich nicht gedacht
<bullgard4> nagetier: Wenn ich das Kommando xfce4-session-settings gebe, erscheint das Dialogfenster »Session and Startup«. In ihm ist unter »Logout Settings« angehakt »Automatically save session on logout«.
<mrkramps> bullgard4, eben danach hatte ich dich eingangs gefragt
<mrkramps> bullgard4, im reiter [Session] müsste eigentlich auch eine schaltfläche sein um alle gespeicherten sitzungen zu löschen
<bullgard4> mrkramps: Im Karteikartenreiter »Sessions« stehen bei mir nur die Programme xfwm4, Thunar, xfce4-panel, xfdesktop, Power manager, pulseaudio, xfce4-settings-helper und 3Mal xterm.
<mrkramps> bullgard4, und darunter keine zwei schlatflächen?
<mrkramps> bzw. 3
<mrkramps> "Save Session", "Clear saved sessions" und "Quit Program"
<bullgard4> Es gibt dann noch die Schaltflächen »Session« und »Quit Program«.
<mrkramps> ach, verflucht … dann ist die schaltfläche erst in xfce 4.10
<mrkramps> bullgard4, :$ rm ~/.cache/sessions/*
<mrkramps> das tut so ziemlich das gleiche, wie die schaltfläche
<nagetier> oder lieber erst mal mv ;)
<bullgard4> Wohin moven?
<nagetier> bullgard4, vollkommen egal, nur weg
<nagetier> bullgard4, oder dort belassen und umbenennen
<mrkramps> bullgard4, :$ mv ~/.cache/sessions ~/.cache/sessions.bak
<bullgard4> done
<mrkramps> bullgard4, abmelden, anmelden und berichten!
<bullgard4> Und jetzt möchtest Du, daß ich neustarte, nicht wahr?
<mrkramps> bullgard4, nicht neu starten
<mrkramps> nur neu anmelden :)
<bullgard4> done. -  Die Fehlermeldung von oben erscheint nicht mehr.
<mrkramps> sehr schön
<bullgard4> [Xfce4.8] "~$ rgrep 'autostart' /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-3.2/Documentation/" erzeugt keine Ausgabe. Deshalb ist autostart kein kernel feature. Ist autostart ein Xfce4-Feature? Wo ist dieses Feature ausführlich beschrieben?
<mrkramps> bullgard4, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autostart
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> bullgard4, dein problem ist aber nicht der autostart gewesen, sondern das automatische speichern der sitzungen beim logout
<bullgard4> mrkramps: Wo wird denn die Sitzung beim Abmelden automatisch gespeichert?
<mrkramps> bullgard4, das ist eine funktion von Xfce in den Einstellungen kann man den entsprechenden Haken entfernen
<mrkramps> die sitzungen werden dann unter ~/.cache/sessions in einer textdatei beschrieben und können von xfce4-session dann entsprechend wieder gestartet werden
<bullgard4> mrkramps: Mit "wo" meine ich den Speicherort, nicht die Funktion, die das veranlaßt.
<mrkramps> bullgard4, autostart ist übrigens ein XDG feature
<mrkramps> siehe auch http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html
<kubine> Title: Desktop Application Autostart Specification (at standards.freedesktop.org)
<bullgard4> mrkramps: In ~/.cache/sessions/ befindet sich nur eine Datei »Thunar-29dda928a-…«. Ist das Ok, weil ich ja das eine .cache/sessionsVerzeichnis umbenannt habe?
<mrkramps> bullgard4, die sitzungen werden - sofern eingestellt - nur beim logout gespeichert, oder wenn man das manuell initiiert
<mrkramps> in dem sessions.bak ordner - sofern noch vorhanden - sollten mehr dateien drin sein
<bullgard4> Ja, sind es auch.
<mrkramps> ist also so völlig in ordnung, weil du dich nach dem verschieben erst einmal abgemeldet hast :)
<mrkramps> sofern du nicht auf das automatische speichern der sessions angewiesen bist, würde ich die funktion einfach mal deaktivieren
<bullgard4> Ich habe die Textdatei(en), von denen Du gesprochen hast, gefunden und kurz einmal hineingeguckt. Ja, das scheint mir eine Sitzungs-Bechreibung zu sein. ich werde mir das bei mehr Zeit genauer angucken. - 
<bullgard4> Ist nicht das utomatische Speichern der letzten Sitzung nicht hauptsächlich eine Frage der Bequemlichkeit? Dann brauche ich nicht nach dem Starten die Programme erst wieder einzeln aufzurufen, die ich ohnehin meist auf meinem Rechner offen habe.
<bullgard4> +a
<mrkramps> bullgard4, ist sinn der funktion … wenn man pech hat schleicht sich da aber auch mal ein programm in so eine sitzung ein, das man nicht haben möchte - wie synaptic in deinem fall
<bullgard4> Ok.
<mrkramps> das aber kein problem, wenn man weiß, wie man die sitzungen löschen kann
<bullgard4> Verstanden.
<mrkramps> wie gesagt, ab xfce 4.10 gibt es im einstellungsdialog eine schlatfläche um die sitzungen zu löschen
<bullgard4> Dein Hinweis auf XDG-Feature ist gut! - Danke! 
<mrkramps> bullgard4, wenn du mal die zeit und muße hast, sind die XDG-specs eigentlich alle mal lesenswert
<bullgard4> mrkramps: Ich hab da früher ab und zu ad hoc hineingeguckt. Ich fand sie schwer lesbar, weil sie wohl sehr viele verschiedene Software-Unterschichten berücksichtigen müssen.
<tuvok> Nabend
<tuvok> ich weiß das is nen ubuntu channel aber debian is ja gar nicht so weit weg :) .. und zwar gehts um fbterm .. ich find irgendwie nichts wo ich dem tool sagen kann das er ein Bil als Boot hintergrund bild nutzen soll hat da jemand ne Ahnung?
<k1l> tuvok: --> #debian oder #debian-de
<tuvok> kay
<TheInfinity> hmm. wie testet man denn am intelligentesten dass gerade eine ssh verbindung aufgebaut ist?
<dadrc> aufm server oder auf deinem rechner?
<TheInfinity> ich will vom client zum server n ssh tunnel aufbauen den ich dann in die andere richtung nutzen kann um via ssh auf den client zu kommen
<TheInfinity> der client hat keine public ip
<TheInfinity> wenn ich clientseitig ssh -R 12345:localhost:22 login@server mache kann ich mich aufm server mit ssh -p 12345 andereslogin@localhost einloggen. soweit schön.
<dadrc> also willst du aufm server gucken, ob ein tunnel da ist?
<TheInfinity> das ganze soll sich aber immer wieder aufbauen, auch wenn ich in n funkloch gerate.
<Zui89> apt-get update verursacht immer das bei mir unter 12.04 http://pastebin.com/VV60SGYD HAt jemand eine Idee, was man da machen könnte?
<kubine> Title: ubuntu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> der client soll also merken wenn die ssh verbindung tot ist und die neu aufbvauen
<dadrc> TheInfinity, würd ich ja erstmal netstat sagen
<dadrc> mit den richtigen parametern sollte das da auftauchen
<dadrc> Zui89, was steht denn in der genannten Datei drin?
<k1l> Zui89: "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -rf "  und dann ein "sudo apt-get udate"
<Zui89> Zui89: nichts was ich lesen kann. Irgendein hex code vielleicht?
<dadrc> Ajo, lösch das Ding
<Zui89> k1l: dadrc danke. Wofür sind diese Listen denn gut? Was lösche ich da? (sorry, nutze Ubuntu noch nicht so lange)
<dadrc> Eine Liste mit Paketen, die auf dem Server bereitgestellt werden
<dadrc> Keine Sorge, die wird automatisch neu runtergeladen
<Zui89> dadrc: ah, okay. Danke :)
<k1l> Zui89: das ist quasi der temporäre kram, der bei einem update verglichen wird. da kam es bei dir zu unlesbaren dateien die nun bemängelt werden.
<Zui89> k1l: danke!
<Zui89> Hat funktioniert. :)
<TheInfinity> netstat tulpen | grep "mail.sectio-aurea.o:ssh ESTABLISHED" | wc -l <— sieht gut aus, wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste was da bei ner kaputten umts -> ssh verbindung bei rauskommt. habe hier zu gutes netz. ;)
<dadrc> TheInfinity, zieh halt mal den Stecker :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-09
<LupusE> g'morgen
<setra> morgeeen
<ShiroNeko> guten morgen. zu vsftpd, kann ich das root-dir für einen lokalen user ändern. user joe soll sein root auf /srv/www haben und nicht in /home/$user
<koegs> ShiroNeko: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/94603/vsftpd-limit-ftp-access-only-to-var-www
<kubine> Title: chroot - vsftpd - Limit FTP access only to /var/www - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<ShiroNeko> koegs: sobald ich das root ändere bekomme ich nur 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<koegs> allow_writeable_chroot=YES
<ShiroNeko> koegs: hatte ich auch mehrfach gelesen, allerdings scheint vsftpd die option bei ubuntu 12.04 nicht zu kennen. jedenfalls startet er nach dem setzen der option nicht mehr
<bekks> vsftpd unterstützt keine writable chroots. Setz die Berechtigungen richtig, dann passt es.
<bekks> (zumindest unter Ubuntu und RHEL, CentOS, RHEL, Solaris ist das so ;) )
<koegs> hm, stimmt, jetzt kommt die erinnerung :)
<apricot1> openssl - ich habe zwar die entsprechenden updates gemacht, aber 'lsof | grep libssl' zeigt mir immer noch bei allen Ausgaben: 'libssl.so.1.0.0' sollte das nicht 'libssl.so.1.0.1' sein?
<geser> nein, 1.0.0 ist die Version der Programmierschnittstelle und die muss nicht immer gleich der Version der Software sein (z.B. weil sich nichts in der Programmierschnittstelle geändert hat in der letzten Programmversion)
<apricot1> ok - synaptic zeigt auch die 'Installierte Version' entweder als 1.0.1-4 an; teilweise aber auch als 0.9.8:i386
<TheInfinity> entweder oder? stehen da 2 werte? Oo
<apricot1> es sind auch die i386 Bibliotheken da in der Verison 0.9.8
<apricot1> im 'Wochenrückblick' bei ubuntuusers.de steht auch: "12.04 unterstützt zwar TLSv.1.2, aber ist noch deaktiviert bis zum nächsten LTS"
<bekks> apricot1: Bitte lesen: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<kubine> Title: USN-2165-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<apricot1> danke
<bekks> Ist übrigens der zweite Googletreffer bei "ubuntu openssl" also nicht SO schwer zu finden. 
<bekks> apricot1: Zeig bitte mal eine lsb_release -a von einem System mit libssl 0.9.8:i386
<apricot1> ich hab ja schon die v1.0.1 installiert - nur die i386 Versionen stehen alle bei 0.9.8
<apricot1> LSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch:cxx-3.0-amd64:cxx-3.0-noarch:cxx-3.1-amd64:cxx-3.1-noarch:cxx-3.2-amd64:cxx-3.2-noarch:cxx-4.0-amd64:cxx-4.0-noarch:desktop-3.1-amd64:desktop-3.1-noarch:desktop-3.2-amd64:desktop-3.2-noarch:desktop-4.0-amd64:desktop-4.0-noarch:graphics-2.0-amd64:graphics-2.0-no
<apricot1> arch:graphics-3.0-amd64:graphics-3.0-noarch:graphics-3.1-amd64:graphics-3.1-noarch:graphics-3.2-amd64:graphics-3.2-noarch:graphics-4.0-amd64:graphics-4.0-noarch:printing-3.2-amd64:printing-3.2-noarch:printing-4.0-amd64:printing-4.0-noarch:qt4-3.1-amd64:qt4-3.1-noarch
<apricot1> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<apricot1> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<apricot1> Release:	12.04
<bekks> STOP!
<apricot1> Codename:	precise
<bekks> Verdammt nochmal!
<bekks> Du WEISST was ein Pastebin ist. BENUTZ ES.
<apricot1> ohh- sorry sollte ins paste 
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7225548/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Wieso hast du auuf einem 64bit System eine libssl:i386 installiert?
<apricot1> nicht bewusst ...
<bekks> Unbewusst installiert sich das nicht.
<apricot1> ok dann deaktiviere ichh die i386 Verisonen . Mal sehen was passiert...
<bekks> BEvor du das tust, lies das hier: http://heartbleed.com/
<kubine> Title: Heartbleed Bug (at heartbleed.com)
<bekks> Und zwar komplett :)
<dreamon> Obwohl ich in /etc/updatedb.conf /home/dreamon mit eingetragen habe. Durchsucht er beim "sudo updatedb -v" diesen Ordner nicht. Kann das mit der Verschlüsselung zu tun haben?
<bekks> Ja.
<dreamon> Obgleich ich eingeloggt bin und alle verzeichnisse sichbar sind.. hmm. Kann man da was machen, das ich trotzdem suchen kann?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, ich nutze keine Verschlüsselung.
<dreamon> ok
<apricot1> bekks, in heartbleed.com steht: 1.0.1 bis 1.0.1f ist buggy. 1.0.1g nicht. Da hat sich hier wohl jemand vertan?: http://www.heise.de/security/news/foren/S-Fix-in-Ubuntu-schon-da/forum-277807/msg-25054446/read/
<kubine> Title: Fix in Ubuntu schon da | SSL-Gau: So testen Sie Programme und Onl... | heise security news-Foren (at www.heise.de)
<bekks> apricot1: Frag die Heise Redaktion ob sie sich vertan haben. :)
<bekks> Alle relevanten Links hast du ja schon bekommen.
<geser> dreamon: wo hast du das in /etc/updatedb.conf eingetragen? Ich sehe dort nur Optionen für was *nicht* durchsucht werden soll
<dreamon> geser, Ja das hab ich auch bemerkt. Es ist nur so das er nicht im /home/dreamon schaut. Auch wenn es dort nirgends steht. Wenn ich /home/.ecryptfs rausnehme.. dann kommt nur wirres zeug. Also durchsucht er nur das verschlüsselte. 
<dreamon> Ich weiß nicht wie das eingehängt wird, auf jedenfall interessiert sich updatedb nicht dafür.
<bekks> Dann solltest du Dir anschauen, was man dort einträgt.
<apricot1> ich galub ich weiß warum da ne ssl-i386 ist: beim Deinstallieren werden die Proggis angezeigt: Google-Earth, teamviewer,ia32-libs und nixnote benötigen die i386-libs
<bekks> Du hast Dir den Link noch nicht durchgelesen.
<bekks> Hättest du es, hättest du gar nicht erst probiert die libssl:i386 zu deinstallieren.
<apricot1> ok - dann les ich nochmal 'alles'...#
<geser> dreamon: ecryptfs ist in PRUNEFS drin, versuche das mal testweise rauszunehmen
<dreamon> geser, hier schreibt das einer -> http://www.alexconrad.org/2012/07/linux-locate-not-working-on-home.html
<kubine> Title: Alex Conrad: Linux "locate" not working on /home (at www.alexconrad.org)
<mdeb> Moin, evince öffnet keine Links mehr im Browser, wo kann man da was einstellen/wo muss ich da nachsehen? gnome default browser ist chromium (gnome-legacy hier)
<dreamon> Ah jetzt klappts
<dreamon> geser, Du hast recht. Ich habs bei PRUNEPATHS rausgenommen gehabt. das war Falsch!
<mdeb> genauer (voriges klingt etwas doppeldeutig): evince soll beim Klick auf einen Link im PDF einen Browser öffnen, und das klappt nicht
<bekks> mdeb: definiere "klappt nicht" :)
<mdeb> bekks: ich sehe Aktivität (evince), aber ein Browser oder Tab in einer laufenden Instanz öffnet sich nicht. URL ist OK, ich kann sie auch kopieren, und mit okular gehts.
<dodo4444> hallo, ich nutze ubuntu-13.10 und hätte gerne, dass beim rechtsklick auf eine pdf-datei bei "öffnen mit" eine anwendung angezeigt wird für welche ich eine .desktop-datei angelegt habe angezeigt wird.
<dodo4444> dazu habe ich unter /home/jo/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list einfach nach [Added Associations] folgendes eingefügt:
<dodo4444> application/pdf=Drucken.desktop;
<dodo4444> leider wird mir beim "öffnen mit" dialog diese option nicht angezeigt? woran könnte das liegen?
<bekks> Welche Anwendung startet denn Drucken.desktop?
<dodo4444> ein bash-skript
<bekks> Dann öffne dein PDF mit dem Script und nicht der Desktopverknüpfung zu deinem Script.
<dodo4444> ist das relevant? selbst wenn die .desktop-datei leer wäre, sollte mir doch beim "öffnen mit" dialog zumindest das icon angezeigt werden, oder?
<bekks> Das ist relevant.
<dodo4444> bekks: du meinst, anstatt "application/pdf=Drucken.desktop;" z. B. "application/pdf=bash ~/bin/Drucken;" eintragen?
<dodo4444> habe das gerade mal gemacht, erhalte aber diese option nicht durch "öffnen mit"
<bekks> Nein. application/pdf=/voller/pfad/zu/meinem/script
<bekks> Und das Script muss natürlich ausführbar sein.
<dodo4444> hm...leider zeigt es mir die option die pdf mit dem skript zu öffnen auch nicht an wenn ich /home/jo/bin/Drucken in der ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list eintrage
<mdeb> bekks: ich hab hier übrigens ein 13.10 laufen, evince v. 3.10.0
<emlvis> dodo4444, du solltest den MimeType eher in deine Drucker.desktop eintragen
<dodo4444> emlvis: ok, also MimeType=pdf;
<emlvis> "MimeType=application/pdf;" an die *.desktop anhängen
<dodo4444> ah ok
<emlvis> dodo4444, und ggf. bedarf es hinter dem befehl  bei Exec noch ein %U
<emlvis> dodo4444, bzw. wenn der befehl z.B. über lp direkt in der *.desktop steht, dann sollte %U den dateinamen ersetzen
<emlvis> handelt es sich um ein script, sollte in diesem die eingabedatei über $@ mit %U übergeben werden
<dodo4444> emlvis: vielen dank! die fehlende option %U hinter Exec=bash ~/bin/Drucken in der .desktop-datei war der grund wieso das icon nicht bei "öffnen mit" angezeigt wurde.
<dodo4444> das mit dem übergeben habe ich zwar noch nicht ganz verstanden, werde es mir aber jetzt mal genauer ansehen
<dodo4444> der grund warum ich das ganze über eine desktop-datei mache ist, dass ich sonst ja kein icon im "öffnen mit"-dialog angezeigt bekomme (zumindest wüsste ich nicht wie?)
<emlvis> dodo4444, das ist eigentlich schon richtig so
<emlvis> dodo4444, mit welchem befehl übergibst du die pdf denn an den drucker?
<emlvis> übrigens, ich glaube es müsste %F sein und nicht %U :S
<emlvis> ich bezweifel mal, dass sowas wie lp am url-handler hängt
<mdeb> bekks: ich sehe gerade, dass die "Aktivität" in evince (Wartesymbol) dazu führt, dass im Panel ein Fenster angezeigt wird mit "URL wird geöffnet" (mit chromium-icon). Mit ps sehe ich auch Prozesse mit den Aufrufen dazu (URLs). Also ist das möglicherweise ein chromium-Problem, obwohl die Kommandozeile aus ps händisch ausgeführt funktioniert. Da stehen allerdings meine eigenen Optionen drin (--disk-cache-dir=), die ich als alias
<dodo4444> ich habe immer "$1" verwendet. dies war die zu druckende pdf-datei. das hatte unter ubuntu 12.10 so immer funktioniert. allerdings hatte ich meine einträge damals noch in mimeinfo.cache anstatt mimeapps.list (weiß nicht mehr wieso, hat aber funktioniert)
<emlvis> dodo4444, funktioniert es denn jetzt?
<emlvis> ansonsten gib mir mal dein skript bzw. den befehl, dann kann ich das hier nochmal selber ausprobieren
<mdeb> bekks: ... und wenn ich von Hand/KommandoZeile (\chromium-browser http://www.unbuntu.com/) starte, taucht kein solcher Prozess auf, da scheint es also irgendwo zu klemmen.
<kubine> Title: The world's most popular free OS | Ubuntu (at www.unbuntu.com)
<dodo4444> emlvis: ich bin gerade am testen, einen moment noch
<dodo4444> emlvis: nein, leider nicht. ich muss wohl irgendwie die variable übergeben
<emlvis> dodo4444, tu mir mal dein script
<emlvis> sollte ja nicht zu lang sein
<mdeb> bekks: mit Firefox als Standard-Browser (gnome settings) geht das öffnen einer URL aus evince. Also, wenn ich mal mehr Zeit habe, schaue ich das noch mal genauer an...
<bekks> mdeb: Dann liegts wohl an deinem Chromiumscript.
<dodo4444> emlvis: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418332/
<kubine> Title: bash-skript-manueller-duplexdruck › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dodo4444> nein, ist extrem kurz, ich habe es zum testen jetzt mal so einfach wie möglich gehalten. wenn mit dem rechtsklick --> "öffnen mit" alles klappt, kann ich mich um den ausbau des skriptes kümmern
<mdeb> bekks: Ich finde gerade im Netz: gconftool --get /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command und das spuckt 'sensible-browser %s' aus, welches hier chromium öffnet (obwohl ich ja aktuell FF unter gnome settings eingetragen habe). Na ja, genug davon jetzt ;)
<emlvis> dodo4444, evtl. wird das im kontextmenü nicht angezeigt, weil ein neustart der desktopumgebung (ab-/anmelden) nötig ist
<dodo4444> emlvis: hatte ich versucht. das hatte nichts gebracht. so wie ich das beobachtet habe, werden die änderungen sofort wirksam. aber jetzt funktioniert es ja, dass das icon angezeigt wurde (seit ich wie von dir vorgeschlagen %U angehängt hatte)
<emlvis> obwohl der befehl update-desktop-database das eigentlich überflüssig machen sollte
<emlvis> AH, update-desktop-database ~/.local/share/applications
<dodo4444> emlvis: was bedeutet denn diese %U?
<emlvis> jetzt funktioniert es hier auch
<dodo4444> mein problem ist gerade, dass der rechtsklick auf eine pdf-datei zwar das skript anzeigt, wenn ich es aber tut sich nichts
<dodo4444> mit einem "normalen" aufruf des skriptes (also z.B. : bash ~/bin/Drucken ~/testpdf.pdf) funktioniert das drucken
<emlvis> dodo4444, http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html
<kubine> Title: The Exec key (at standards.freedesktop.org)
<emlvis> versuch es mal mit %F statt %U
<emlvis> bzw. wenn du nur eine einzelne datei übergeben möchtest mit %f
<dodo4444> emlvis: wie greife ich dann auf diese im skript zu? momentan habe ich das ja immer über "$1" gemacht
<dodo4444> es funktioniert weder mit %U noch mit %F
<emlvis> dodo4444, das ist auch nicht falsch mit $1 - bei Exec=skript %f wird alles, was in %f steht in $1 übernommen
<emlvis> wobei möglicherweise nicht ganz ... evtl. könntest du mal mit $* oder $@ experimentieren
<emlvis> oder den befehl aus dem script direkt in die *.desktop schreiben
<emlvis> zeilen umbruch kann man durch ; ersetzen
<dodo4444> emlvis: du meinst $1 durch $* oder $@ ersetzen?
<dodo4444> im skript
<emlvis> dodo4444, jau
<emlvis> damit der nicht nur den ersten string bis IFS als var nimmt, sondern alles, was nach dem script kommt
<emlvis> sollte ich damit arg daneben liegen, sollte hier eigentlich gleich der aufschrei erfolgen ;)
<dodo4444> emlvis: nein, leider funktioniert es mit  $* oder $@ auch nicht
<mdeb>  dodo4444: stosse gerade auf xdg-mime: xdg-mime query default 'application/pdf' . und bei mir steht in ~/.local/share/applications/chromium-browser.desktop  "Exec=chromium-browser --disk-cache-dir="/tmp/chromium-cache" %U", also kannst du dir vielleicht auch eine geeignete Vorlage machen mit Änderung eines Menü-Eintrages
<emlvis> dodo4444, ist dein script ausführbar?
<dodo4444> ja
<emlvis> dodo4444, damit meine ich, ob du chmod +x auf das script angewendet hast
<dodo4444> ja
<emlvis> ok, dann schließen wir das auch aus :D
<emlvis> dodo4444, kannst du mal versuchen, ob ein einfaches "Exec=lpr -o StpQuality=Draft %f" direkt aus der *.desktop funktioniert?
 * emlvis ist gleich wieder zurück.
<emlvis> so, weiter geht's
<dodo4444> emlvis: gute idee. ja, das funktioniert
<emlvis> und jetzt versuchst du es in der *.desktop mal mit:
<emlvis> lpr -o page-set=even -o StpQuality=Draft %f && zenity --info --text "Bitte Seiten wenden und \"OK\" drücken um fortzufahren..." && lpr -o page-set=odd -o StpQuality=Draft %f
<dodo4444> emlvis: das funktioniert leider nicht
<emlvis> dann schau ich mal weiter
<Chris12345> Hallo habe ein Problem bei der Installation des Grafiktreiber und möchte wissen, was folgende Fehlermeldung bedeutet:
<Chris12345> dpkg -i fglrx_13.251-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb 
<Chris12345> dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes »qapt-batch« fehlt; es wird angenommen,
<Chris12345>  dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat
<Chris12345> dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes »qtchooser« fehlt; es wird angenommen,
<Chris12345>  dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat
<Chris12345> dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes »python3-xkit« fehlt; es wird angenommen,
<Chris12345>  dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat
<Chris12345> dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes »qapt-utils« fehlt; es wird angenommen,
<Chris12345>  dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat
<Chris12345> dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes »python3« fehlt; es wird angenommen,
<Chris12345>  dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat
<Chris12345> dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes »qpdf« fehlt; es wird angenommen,
<Chris12345>  dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat
<Chris12345> dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes »qapt-deb-installer« fehlt; es wird angenommen,
<Chris12345>  dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat
<Chris12345> Kann mir einer bitte sagen was das bedeutet?
<dodo4444> emlvis: ich wollte gerade versuchen ob Exec=zenity --info --text "Bitte Seiten wenden und \"OK\" drücken um fortzufahren..." funktioniert, aber wenn ich das so eintrage habe ich bei "öffnen mit" gar nicht mehr die möglichkeit die .dekstop-datei auszuwählen (sie wird nicht mehr angezeigt)
<emlvis> dodo4444, also mein script funktioniert hier oO
<emlvis> dodo4444, wie hast du das skript bei Exec= eingetragen?
<dasjoe> Vielleicht ist's ein blöder Tippfehler, heißt sie ".dekstop" oder ".desktop"? :)
<emlvis> .desktop
<dasjoe> emlvis, bei dir funktioniert's ja auch
<dodo4444> dasjoe:  desktop, hatte mich nur hier im icr vertippt
<emlvis> dodo4444, gibst du bei Exec= den pfad zum script mit an?
<dodo4444> emlvis: vielen dank! das hat mich auf den fehler gebracht. ich hatte
<dodo4444> bash ~/bin/Drucken %f
<dodo4444> anstatt
<dodo4444> bash /home/jo/bin/Drucken %f
<dodo4444> drinstehen
<dodo4444> das ist mir früher schon einmal passiert. ich hatte leider vergessen, dass ich die ~-Abkürzung nicht in den .desktop-dateien verwenden darf
<emlvis> dodo4444, das "bash" ist überflüssig, $HOME und ~ werden in *.desktop nicht aufgelöst und ~/bin sollte eigentlich automatisch in PATH übernommen werden, womit eigentlich gar keine pfadangabe für scripte in dem verzeichnis nötig sind
<dodo4444> gut zu wissen, ich schreib mir das als notiz direkt in mein skript, nicht, dass ich in einem halben jahr wieder denselben fehler mache
<dodo4444> jetzt funktioniert es jedenfalls! besten dank für die unterstützung!!
<dodo4444> nur nochmals kurz zum verständnis: %f wird immer in $1 übergeben, richtig
<emlvis> dodo4444, der aufruf "script %f" sorgt dafür, ja
<emlvis> dodo4444, siehe auch http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_02.html - 3.2.5 Special Parameters
<kubine> Title: Variables (at tldp.org)
<spY|da> hi, wie füge ich einen link für eine Software hinzu sodass sie im dash gefunden wird?
<ppq> spY|da, wahrscheinlich musst du eine .desktop datei erstellen und in ~/.local/share/applications ablegen
<spY|da> ppq, danke 
<emlvis> spY|da, wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien
<emlvis> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien
<kubine> Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Die Applikation muss im Pfad liegen, das reicht
<ppq> aber dann gibts doch gar kein hübsches symbol, bekks 
<bekks> Was ein Jammer.
<emlvis> was'n jetzt eigentlich diese dash!?!
<emlvis> oh, ein name, zwei anwendungen
<spY|da> hat geklappt danke
<LowoJ> Bei meinem Laptop (ein Toshiba Satellite p300 27X) habe ich ein Problem mit dem Touchpad, welches wohl falsch erkannt wurde.
<LowoJ> scheinbar glaubt Linux, dass das Pad Quadratisch ist, obwohl es im 16:10 Format ist
<LowoJ> das merke ich dadurch, dass die cursorbewegungen nach oben und unten schnell, nach links und rechts hingegen langsam verlaufen.
<LowoJ> Das bedienungsgefühl leidet sehr darunter
<emlvis> LowoJ, man müsste x-/y-range eigentlich irgendwo festlegen können
<emlvis> LowoJ, tu mal die ausgabe von :$ xinput
<Hydro> der xinput:
<Hydro> ~$ xinput
<Hydro> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<Hydro> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<Hydro> ⎜   ↳ PS/2 Mouse                              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<Hydro> ⎜   ↳ AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                	id=12	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<Hydro> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
<Hydro>     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<Hydro>     ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<Hydro>     ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<Hydro>     ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<Hydro>     ↳ Chicony USB 2.0 Camera                  	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<Hydro>     ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<Hydro>     ↳ Toshiba input device     
<emlvis> !paste > Hydro 
<kubine> Hydro: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<LowoJ> aye, danke
<emlvis> LowoJ, ich korrigiere meine anforderung nochmal, :$ xinput list --long
<emlvis> und diesmal bitte in einem nopaste
<Hydro> [paste:418342:xinput list --long]
<Hydro> mh.. wie funkdioniert das? ^^
<bekks> !pastebin | Hydro 
<bekks> !pastebin > Hydro 
<kubine> Hydro: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> Hydro: Und gib uns bitte die URL zu deinem Paste.
<Hydro> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418342/
<kubine> Title: xinput list --long › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hydro> !pastebin
<kubine> Hydro: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> Hydro: Und was genau ist deine Frage?
<Hydro> das Touchpad ist rechteckig, scheint aber als quadratisch erkannt zu werden
<bekks> Hydro: Und was genau ist deine Frage?
<Hydro> wie stelle ich das richtig?
<emlvis> du musst die range auf der X-achse erhöhen
<emlvis> und ich sage dir auch wie, sobald ich das herausgefunden habe
<lifebooka512> Hallo Zusammen! ich spiel gerade mit meinem neuem Betriebssystem und bin hier gelandet. Kann mich jemand aufklären wer und was hier alles geschrieben wird. Danke
<emlvis> derzeit ist die range x 1023 und y 767 - also 4:3
<emlvis> wir wollen 16:10
<bekks> lifebooka512: Dies ist der deutschsprachige Supportkanal von Ubuntu.
<lifebooka512> Ist der auch  für Anfänger geeignet?
<bekks> Ja, durchaus. :)
<bekks> lifebooka512: Auf ubuntuusers.de gibt es auch eine Menge informativer Artikel, zum Beispiel diesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hydro> wie änder ich das?
<emlvis> Hydro, ich brauch noch eine ausgabe von dir, :$ xinput list-props 12
<k1l> !channelregeln > lifebooka512 
<kubine> lifebooka512: Die Channelregeln findet man unter: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln
<Hydro> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418347/
<kubine> Title: xinput list-props 12 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<emlvis> shice, das hatte ich mir einfacher vorgestellt
<LowoJ> das habe ich mir so oft gesagt, als ich angefangen habe mit ubuntu zu arbeiten :D
<emlvis> LowoJ, wir versuchen es mal
<Hydro> okay
<emlvis> :$ xinput --set-prop 12 "Synaptics Edges" 52 971 115 652
<LowoJ> kann man vorher ein Backup von der Konfiguration erstellen?
<emlvis> brauchst du nicht … das ist nicht permanent und verfällt, sobald du dich einmal neu anmeldest
<emlvis> ansonsten habe ich die werte hier stehen
<Hydro> Hat geklappt! Danke
<emlvis> Hydro, das musst du dir dann noch in den autostart packen
<Hydro> was haben die Zahlen ganz hinten zu bedeuten?
<Hydro> wie mache ich das?
<emlvis> Hydro, das sind die eckkordinaten LEFT,RIGHT,TOP,BOTTOM - siehe auch :$ man synaptics
<Hydro> mir scheint, als könne man das Touchpad noch etwas "breiter" konfigurieren
<emlvis> Hydro, das bleibt dir überlassen … ich muss hier schluss machen
<Hydro> okay, danke vielmals
<acidpeak_> moin, ich frage mich gerade warum das " festplatten analyse tool" sagt mein system wäre zu 1.4TB belegt, aber "df -h" meldet 1.7TB = voll , wie finde ich denn raus wie weit belegt das system den wirklich ist... ? 
<setrae> hallo leute, ssh chroot logs out sobald ich eingeloggt bin. keinerlei fehlermeldungen keinerlei hinweise. weiss wer was
<stevieh> ich würde auf jeden Fall df mehr glauben...
<setrae> hab versucht, resp. versuche ein ssh chroot aufzusetzen... leider erfolglos...:-|
<mdeb> Partitionen haben per default 5% reserviert für Admin-Zwecke, das könnte der Grund sein
<bekks> Haben Sie nicht. Dateisysteme reservieren 5% der inodes für root, als default.
<jokrebel_> acidpeak_: Kann das vielleicht einmal TB und einmal TiB sein?
<acidpeak_> bei df -h steht nur "T"  bei dem GUI Tool "TB"
<counter> hi, wurde der Heartbleed-Bug in der aktuellen OpenSSL Version schon behoben, es gab gestern ein upgrade, habe aber noch "1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2" und lt. golem gab des den bug bis 1.0.1f? http://www.golem.de/news/openssl-wichtige-fragen-und-antworten-zu-heartbleed-1404-105740.html
<kubine> Title: OpenSSL: Wichtige Fragen und Antworten zu Heartbleed - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<bekks> counter: Lies http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<kubine> Title: USN-2165-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<mdeb> bekks: ja, natürlich das Dateisystem, danke ;)  man df: Units are K, M, G, T, P, E, Z, Y (powers of 1024) or KB, MB, ... (powers of 1000)
<acidpeak_> ah
<setra> bekks, hi... vielleicht ein kleiner Hinweis für mich, warum meine ssh session immer sofort nach dem login wieder geclosed wird und  im auth.log nix ausser: session opened/closed for user root.
<counter> bekks: ok, 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2 ist bereits installiert, thx
<acidpeak_> .trash hat alleine schon 30GB und kann nicht gelöscht werden...
<acidpeak_> sudo rm -rf ./.trash ? 
<bekks> Wieso sudo?
<acidpeak_> weil ich mit gui angeblich keine rechte habe
<bekks> Dann lösch es im Terminal, ohne sudo.
<acidpeak_> bekks:  ist es ein problem mit sudo ? kann es sein das desswegen die platte voll ist, weil das ne schlechte angewohnt heit ist ?
<acidpeak_> das irgendwie sudo papierkorb voll ist ?
<bekks> Richtig. Es ist eine schlechte Angewohnheit.
<bekks> Lösch es im Terminal, ohne sudo. Wenn Du keine Rechte hast, dann gib Sie dir, kein Grund sudo rm zu benutzen.
<jokrebel_> und ja - kann zu merkwürdigen Problemen führen ;-)
<acidpeak_> jokrebel_:  kann man das aufspüren, ob sudo trash hat, denn ich nicht finde ?
<jokrebel_> "ob sudo trash hat"? Macht keinen Sinn dieser Satz.
<bekks> sudo -i; cd ~/.trash; du -sh .
<bekks> sudo -i; cd ~/.trash; du -sh .; exit
<mdeb> evtl. meint er: find ~/ -uid 0
<bekks> So ists richtig.
<bekks> mdeb: Das wird alle Dateien finden, die root gehören. Was nicht Sinn der Sache ist.
<acidpeak_> ne scheint kein ~/.trash da zu sein
<acidpeak_> du -sh =4,5M 
<bekks> wenn wir jetzt noch den Pfad wüssten...
<acidpeak_> bin in kein pfad gegangen nach den befehlen
<acidpeak_> aber moment
<bekks> VOR dem Befehl.
<bekks> In welchem Pfad bist du?
<acidpeak_> maine .trash files vom user haben 300 nicht sichtbare GB ,... mom
<acidpeak_> ich muss das mit sudo machen, denn wenn ich ein sudo chown user:user .Trash-* mache, bekomm ich angeblich die rechte, da keine fehlermeldung, aber löschen geht trozdem nicht
<jokrebel_> ...ooO( schnell mal alle gelöschten Configs komplett entsorgen - guter Plan ) 
<acidpeak_> hilft nur sudo
<bekks> Blödsinn.
<bekks> Du hast -R bei chown vergessen.
<acidpeak_> stimmt
<acidpeak_> aber jetzt : 1,8T    1,3T
<bekks> wenn wir jetzt noch den Pfad wüssten...
<acidpeak_> hab wieder platz... 500GB mehr
<acidpeak_> na ja sloved ^^
<acidpeak_> danke trozdem für die mentale unterstützung
<dAnjou_> hi, weiß einer wie ich in chrome oder chromium in 13.10 einstelle, mit welchem programm downloads geöffnet werden?
<jokrebel_> dAnjou_: Wird da nicht immer das Downloadverzeichnis im Dateimanager geöffnet?
<dAnjou_> jokrebel_: hier grad schon, ja
<dAnjou_> aber ich glaube, mich zu erinnern, dass es auch anders ging
<jokrebel_> dAnjou_: Wär mir nicht bekannt, dass da dann direkt aus dem Browser heraus der Download gleich mit dem gewünschten Programm geöffnet werden könnte.
<dAnjou_> vllt. geht das
<dAnjou_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863044
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Can't open files directly from Chrome - opens Nautilus (at ubuntuforums.org)
<dAnjou_> jop, geht
<dAnjou_> schönen tach noch :P
<fabio86> hallo
<fabio86> habe eine frage
<fabio86> Habe probleme mit der Nvidia 710m 
<fabio86> bekomme einfach den treiber nicht drauf
<bekks> Und welche Frage hast Du?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu?
<fabio86> ubuntu desktop 12.04.4
<fabio86> Mir geht es um den Grafiktreiber
<bekks> Welchen Treiber versuchst du denn zu verwenden?
<k1l> nvidia-current installieren
<fabio86> Hab schon mindestens 10tausend mal installiert
<bekks> 710m ist doch ein Optimusding.
<fabio86> ??
<bekks> nvidia-current funktioniert nicht mit Optimus.
<fabio86> ok und was kan ich da machen?
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME
<kubine> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das da lesen :)
<fabio86> ok werde es versuchen
<fabio86> vielen dank
<setra> hallo, nochmal wegen der gechrooteten ssh sache: user login/logout ohne jemals angemeldet gewesen zu sein. authlog meldet: session opened/closed
<Cox> hallo sollte man jetzt noch ins internet wegen der lücke da?
<bekks> setra: dreh das loglevel von ssh/sshd hoch
<setra> bekks, ok
<ring0> Cox, geht es noch unpräziser?
<bekks> Cox: Du bist im Internet, die Frage ist blödsinnig. Und welche Lücke meinst Du?
<Cox> der lücke halt
<Cox> der großen
<bekks> "der lücke halt"
<bekks> Aha
<bekks> Wovon redest du?
<Cox> leiber offline gehen?
<Rochvellon> bestimmt meint er ingo lück *duck*
<bekks> Cox: Wovon redest du?
<Cox> also ich bin linker und lebe gefährlich
<bekks> Interessiert hier niemanden,
<Cox> doch der industrie mit ihren türmen 
<bekks> !ot > Cox 
<kubine> Cox: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Cox> ich geh lieber offline sonst passiert noch was
<bekks> Ja. Ist besser so.
<setra> bekks, welche shell soll ich im chsh denn am besten angeben, denn ich hab gesehen ich hatte die berüchtige false shell :-)
<bekks> Die, die du möchtest.
<setra> welche empfiehlst du
<bekks> Gibt ja mehr als genug zur Auswahl.
<bekks> setra: Ich empfehle: "Die die du möchtest."
<setra> bekks, ich habs verstanden, no problem, so generisch wie möglich... 
<bekks> setra: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_command_shells
<kubine> Title: Comparison of command shells - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<bekks> Einfach mal einlesen.
<setra> nur lösungsorientiert... cool
<setra> ich kenn momentan halt nur bin/bash und sh ...
<setra> thx anyway... bin dann mal "on the road" :-) cu sometimes next time
<setra> bekks, werd mich einlesen thx
<fabio86> hallo
<fabio86> Kan mir jemand helfen wegen Nvidia Treiber ?? Habe ubuntu 12.04.4 
<fabio86> 710M Nvidia
<leszek> fabio86: stell doch einfach deine Frage oder beschreibe dein Problem
<fabio86> laptop
<fabio86> ?
<fabio86> habe probleme mit Grafikkarte 
<fabio86> Nvidia Unbekant zeigt er mir an
<leszek> welche probleme genau ? 
<fabio86> Wegen Treiber Installieren
<fabio86> habe seit 5 stunden gelesen 
<leszek> du weißt also nicht wie du den proprietären Treiber installieren sollst ?
<fabio86> ne
<fabio86> habe über terminal
<k1l> nvidia-current paket installieren.
<fabio86> habe schon versucht aber geht nicht
<k1l> es sei denn du hast ne hybrid karte, da musste etwas mehr aufwand machen
<k1l> fabio86: was genau geht denn nicht?
<fabio86> habe eine Nvidia 710M Notebook
<k1l> "mein auto ist kaputt" hilft dem mechaniker auch nicht dein auto zu reparieren
<leszek> fabio86: Hast du den Treibermanager mal gestartet und was zeigt er an ?
<fabio86> ich bin neuling mit das ganze 
<fabio86> sorry
<fabio86> habe gerade das system wieder neu installiert weil nichts mehr ging
<fabio86> apt-get install nvidia-current
<leszek> fabio86: warte mal
<fabio86> ok 
<leszek> fabio86: was ist mit dem "normalen" Vorgehen ? Also den Treibermanager starten und diesen einfach mal den Treiber installieren lassen
<fabio86> wie starte ich das ? Zusetzliche Treiber?
<leszek> Ja ich glaube es heißt Zusätzliche Treiber, Treibermanager. Ansonsten müsste das mit alt+f2 "jockey-gtk" gehen
<fabio86> im terminal
<fabio86> ok das ist der
<fabio86> Zusätzlicher treiber
<fabio86> aber wen ich das mache komt da ( Auf diesem System werden keine proprietären Treiber verwendet)
<leszek> und es wird kein treiber angeboten ?
<fabio86> nein
<TheInfinity> Hmm. Wie baut man via Shell im Hintergrund n SSH Tunnel auf?
<leszek> fabio86: aha ok. Das ist schonmal ein erstes Indiz dass 12.04 wahrscheinlich keinen Nvidia Treiber für deine Karte anbietet
<fabio86> Ok und was soll ich jezt machen???
<TheInfinity> ssh -R 10022:localhost:22 theinfinity@myserver direkt ausführen klappt bestens. ausm shell script - nix. :(
<leszek> fabio86: Als erstes wäre es mal interessant zu klären wozu du diesen Treiber überhaupt brauchst ? Geht es um Spiele ? Steam ? 
<fabio86> Ne aber ich kene das das der treiber drin stehen sollte oder nicht?
<fabio86> auch wen ich spiele brauche doch trozdem die Graka Treiber?
<Nsodsi> hallo zusammen
<leszek> fabio86: wenn dein System rund läuft mit den vorhandenen Treibern brauchst du doch nicht extra andere installieren. 
<fabio86> aber da kommt bei informazion Grafik: Ubekannt
<leszek> fabio86: casual games sollten mit diesem freien Treiber auch funktionieren. Steam und High-End 3D Games wird etwas schwieriger. 
<fabio86> A Ok! 
<leszek> fabio86: hast du denn irgendwelche Probleme mit dem jetzigen Treiber entdeckt, außer dass er den Namen der Grafikkarte nicht anzeigt ?
<k1l> wenn der treiber installiert wurde musst du den xserver neustarten. also ausloggen und wieder anmelden
<bekks> fabio86: Welchen Treiber hast du denn nun installiert?
<fabio86> Ja es kommt ab und zu so schwarze punkte oder eken
<k1l> fabio86: pack mal ein "lspci" in einen pastebin
<fabio86> keine habe den system neu drauf installiert
<k1l> !paste > fabio86 
<kubine> fabio86: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> fabio86: Dann darfst du wieder den Link von vorhin lesen und nvidia prime installieren.
<fabio86> kanst du mir bitte den befehl für terminal geben?
<bekks> fabio86: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME
<kubine> Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabio86> aber ist meine eine hybrid graka?
<k1l> fabio86: zeig mal ein "lspci" in einem pastebin
<bekks> fabio86: Das sagte ich Dir vorhin schon, dass du eine Optimus Grafikkarte hast, ja.
<k1l> fabio86: denk dran, dass wir nicht wissen was wie wo warum du da hast, du mussst uns schon infos geben
<fabio86> ok moment
<k1l> fabio86: und wenn es eh schon klar ist, dass du eine hybridkarte hast, dann wird das wie gesagt mehr aufwand. es sei denn du stellst im bios nur sturr auf eine der beiden karten
<fabio86> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)
<fabio86> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)
<fabio86> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<fabio86> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<fabio86> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 04)
<fabio86> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<fabio86> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 04)
<bekks> !pastebin > fabio86 
<kubine> fabio86: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<fabio86> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<fabio86> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d4)
<fabio86> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d4)
<fabio86> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d4)
<fabio86> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)
<fabio86> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM86 Express LPC Controller (rev 04)
<fabio86> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)
<fabio86> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)
<fabio86> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1)
<fabio86> 0d:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<bekks> fabio86: Und das ganze jetzt nochmal. In einen Pastebin.
<fabio86> 0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8162 Fast Ethernet (rev 10)
<jokrebel_> stop it!
<bekks> So wie man Dir das sagte.
<bekks> !pastebin > fabio86 
<kubine> fabio86: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<fabio86> wie soll ich das machen?
<bekks> LIES den TEXT.
<bekks> 0409 210820 < kubine> fabio86: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich.  Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B.  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der  Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabio86> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418352/
<kubine> Title: Graka Treiber › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabio86> so?
<jokrebel_> fabio86: Ja - Danke
<fabio86> danke an euch wegen die gedult
<bekks> fabio86: Hast du den genannten Artikel zu Nvidia Prime schon gelesen?
<fabio86> bin dabei
<fabio86> und wegen das was ich jezt gepostet habe ??
<bekks> Das nur halbe Frage.
<Nsodsi> nagetier, bullgard4, bekks , jokrebel: hallo nochmal ich bin dermit tastatur und maus progblem nach reboot am notebook. ich hab gestern leider kein zeit gehabt nochmal reinzuschauen trotz meiner ansage ;) ich hab mir jetzt durch den kopf gehen lassen das das es eigentlich kein problem ist was mich großartig ausbremst und werde daher alles so lassen wie es ist. das system läuft trotzdem mit kubuntu (im gegensatz zu win8 wo es mit
<bekks> !512 > Nsodsi 
<kubine> Nsodsi: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<Nsodsi> oh wusste ich nicht :-D dann nochmal
<Nsodsi> war eh nocch nicht zuende xD
<Nsodsi> ich hab mir jetzt durch den kopf gehen lassen das das es eigentlich kein problem ist was mich großartig ausbremst und werde daher alles so lassen wie es ist. 
<Nsodsi> das system läuft trotzdem mit kubuntu (im gegensatz zu win8 wo es mit ausgeliefertwurde) ruckelfrei und ich kann sogarmehr als 2chromefenster öffnen
<Nsodsi> dankefür eure hilfe.
<Nsodsi> jetzt alles rüber gekommen? xD
<bekks> Ja, gern geschehen :)
<Nsodsi> jetzt muss ich mir nur was neues ausdenken was ich sonst noch für blödsinn machen kann xD
<bekks> Bau einen Beowulfcluster mit ocfs2 :)
<jokrebel_> Nsodsi: Die Überlegungen darfst Du dann aber gerne einstweilen in den Offtopic-Kanal verlagern.
<jokrebel_> Nsodsi: ...bis es wieder Support-Relevant wird ;-)
<Nsodsi> mache ich danke  für den hinweis. mehr als diesen kommentar wollte ich auch gar nicht mehr geben :-) aber bleiben tu ich trotzem vorerst. vllt passiert ja was für mich relevantes ;)
<jokrebel_> Nsodsi: Gerne immer mitlesen oder auch Hilfe leisten - Nur das Nebenhergequatsche am besten von Anfang an nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic schreiben (wo man auch gleichzeitig/zusätzlich sein kann)
<Nikon_> Hi, ich überlege meine Dateien in der Cloud zu sichern - welche, ist erstmal egal. Die Dateien sollen verschlüsselt sein. Ich habe einige Anleitungen gefunden, wie ich enc-fs einrichte und dann die verschlüsselten Daten synchronisieren kann, aber ich habe schon ein verschlüsseltes Home-Verzeichnis! Es wäre ja jetzt eher umständlich innerhalb der verschlüsselten Dateien Teile zu kopieren und nochmals zu verschlüsseln, oder?
<bekks> Es macht vor allem keinen wirklichen Sinn, weil du das encfs in der Cloud anlegen müsstest.
<Nikon_> bekks: wie meinst du? Diese http://www.freiesmagazin.de/mobil/freiesMagazin-2014-04-bilder.html#fm_14_04_netzlaufwerke und vergleichbare Anleitungen würden ja funktionieren, nur würde ich mir damit die Dateien in eine verschlüsselte Umgebung innerhalb der verschlüsselten Umgebung verschieben
<kubine> Title: freiesMagazin 04/2014 (at www.freiesmagazin.de)
<bekks> Nikon_: Weisst du wie eine Cloud funktioniert? :)
<Nikon_> bekks: ja durchaus
<bekks> Nikon_: Das ist - in deinem Fall - Speicherplatz "irgendwo im Netz". Wenn du also keinen Shellzugriff hast, um dort eine Verschlüsselung einzurichten, ist der gesamte Ansatz für die Füsse.
<Nikon_> bekks: ?? überflieg mal den Artikel, ich würde die enc-fs verschlüsselten Dateien synchronisieren lassen
<bekks> Dann ist genau das auch die Lösung.
<bekks> Denn ob du lokal bereits ein verschlüsseltes Home hast, ist für die Cloud ohne Belang.
<stevieh> Nikon_: aber ist eigentlich auch alles egal, weil selbst, wenn die dropbox (z.B.) mit dem encfs drin in deinem verschlüsselten Homedir liegt, kostet das kaum performance.
<stevieh> bekks: ist schon so, klar, wenn du das encfs mit nem dropbox client in dein homedir legst, wird das auch nochmal verschlüsselt, aber man merkt das eh nicht.
<bekks> stevieh: ack
<stevieh> und weil ich dem dropbox und den kollegen auf dem directory auch nicht vertraue sync ich mir das dann nochmal mit unison lokal ;-)
<Nikon_> stevieh: darum ging es mir, unter anderem. Oder eben einfach - im Prinzip kann ich mir ja das neu aufsetzen von enc-fs auch schenken und direkt verschlüsseltes Home-Dir synchronisieren. Dann muss ich auch nicht jedes Mal manuell die Cloud-Daten entsperren / mounten. Lässt sich die unverschlüsselte Ordnerstruktur in der verschlüsselten unter .ecryptfs wieder finden, also wenn ich nur Teile syncen will?
<stevieh> ah, I see. könnte ein interessanter ansatz sein, aber weiss nicht, ob du das findest.
<stevieh> aber da das dann wiederum überhaupt nicht OS übergreifend ist, war das für mich ausser diskussion
<bekks> Nikon_: Nein, lässt sie sich nicht. Dann wäre die Verschlüsselung nutzlos.
<fabio86> so bin wieder da
<fabio86> aber leider mit probleme
<fabio86> habe wie an der seite vorgeschreiben alles gemacht aber sobald ich dan neustarte geht die graka nicht mehr
<stevieh> bei encfs würde ich vermuten, dass das geht...
<Nikon_> stevieh: es muss weniger OS-übergreifend sein. Im Prinzip möchte ich mehr oder weniger alle meien Daten sichern und synchronisieren, halt verschlüsselt.
<stevieh> Nikon_: und auf der anderen Seite gar nicht drauf zugreifen?
<stevieh> dann schau dir eher mal duplicity an
<jokrebel_> oder DejaDup
<fabio86> ich muss dan komplet den system wieder neuinstallieren
<stevieh> was ja das gleiche ist
<bekks> fabio86: Was genau hast du gemacht? Und das ist kein Windows, das muss man nicht dauernd neu installieren.
<Nikon_> stevieh: mit DejaDup / Duplicity hab ich schon Erfahrung gemacht, gab immer Probleme beim Sichern. Und im Endeffekt soll es schon die Vorzüge der Cloud, also synchonisieren ohne Verbindung der Geräte mit HDD sein
<Nikon_> (haben)
<fabio86> aber sobald ich an dem punkt komme wo drauf steht das ich neustarten mus
<bekks> fabio86: werde bitte ein bisschen genauer.
<fabio86> und die lightdm.conf bearbeite abspeichere und neustartet findet er die graka nicht mehr
<stevieh> Nikon_: ich mache meine Backups alle mit duplicity und es geht ziemlich gut, aber klar, encfs und rsync gehen auch, aber halt ohne inkrementelle Backups...
<stevieh> und mit höherer netzlast
<bekks> fabio86: Steht da "ICh finde die Grafikkarte nicht mehr?" - Werde bitte genauer.
<fabio86> hehe ne 
<fabio86> Da steht das ich die default einstellungen machen sollte oder ein backup einspielen mus damit er wieder starten kan
<Nikon_> stevieh: duplicity zu einem lokalen Medium oder auch in die Cloud? Nutze Laptops, da würde ich ungern Speicher verschenken, wenn ich jetzt den Ordner Dokumente verschlüssele und synchronisiere z.B. mit Dropbox, dann liegt der ja doppelt auf der Platte
<bekks> fabio86: Ich möchte wissen was da steht, und nicht was du glaubst was da steht.
<jokrebel_> ne wie "ne ich will nicht genauer werden"?
<stevieh> Nikon_: duplicity auf ssh bzw. sftp. ich weiss noch nicht mal, wo der Server steht, auf den ich da sicher ;-)
<fabio86> wen ich wüste wie ich diesen fehler speicher könnte und das hir zeigen könnte wehre ja kein problem
<Nikon_> stevieh: und ist das eine reine Sicherung, oder greifst du von einem zweiten Gerät aus zu?
<bekks> fabio86: Papier und Bleistift. Abschreiben.
<fabio86> das problem ist das dan der laptop nicht mehr starten kan
<stevieh> Nikon_: das ist reine Sicherung. Für Kollaboration haben wir noch ein encfs auf ner Dropbox...
<bekks> fabio86: Ohne den genauen Fehler sagen wir nichts mehr dazu.
<fabio86> ok dan versuche ich es nochmal und schreibe alles ap
<fabio86> wie kan ich ein backup machen von der graka einstellungen damit ich nicht immer neu installieren mus?
<jokrebel_> fabio86: Wie wär es mit Kopieren?
<bekks> cp alterdateiname neuerdateiname
<fabio86> ne er fehrt dan nicht mehr hoch 
<fabio86> das ist das problem
<Nikon_> stevieh: ah, da klingelts, an sowas hatte ich nicht gedacht. Jetzt noch: Werden die Dateien direkt beim Hochladen verschlüsselt, liegen also nicht nochmal als verschlüsselte Version auf deiner Platte?
<bekks> fabio86: Die Fehlermeldung bitte.
<fabio86> ich kan den punkt wähle mit Low Einstellungen wählen
<bekks> fabio86: Mehr Details. Wo bist? Wo kannst du das wählen? 
<stevieh> Nikon_: bei duplicity? Ne, bis auf ein wenig cache, der hinterher leer ist.
<bekks> fabio86: Ich werde nicht noch einmal nach mehr Details fragen.
<fabio86> Sobald ich neustarte komt ein roter kreuz 
<fabio86> dan sagt er ich soll mit low einstellungen vornehmen 
<fabio86> ich versuche es nichmal und schreibe mir alles auf 
<fabio86> nochmal soory
<Nikon_> stevieh: das hört sich brauchbar an, Danke! Ich nehme an solche Angebote wie HiDrive etc kommen dafür in Frage
<fabio86> könnte ich bitte wieder die seite haben wegen der graka?
<stevieh> Nikon_: ich würde sagen ja. 
<stevieh> http://www.magnus-network.de/blog/2011/05/duplicity-without-ssh-recursive-mkdir-over-sftp-e-g-for-strato-hidrive/
<kubine> Title: Duplicity without ssh / Recursive mkdir over sftp (e.g. for Strato HiDrive) @ it-solutions & consulting (at www.magnus-network.de)
<fabio86> Ok vielen dank habe das problem gelöst
<fabio86> jezt steht die graka drin
<Wabuo> Ich lasse gerade meine offline Wikipedia indexieren. Allerdings ist immer nur einer von vier Prozessorkernen ausgelastet warum?
<bekks> Wabuo: Weil das ein single thread ist.
<Wabuo> kann man das was mach? zu multi thread zwingen oder so?
<bekks> Nein.
<Wabuo> =(
<Wabuo> thx
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-10
<LupusE> g'morgen
<fabio86> guten morgen
<fabio86> habe eine frage bin neu mit linux
<fabio86> und wollte fragen op es ein antivirus bzw einen erfoderlich mit ubuntu ist?
<stevieh> nein, ist es nicht
<stevieh> wenn ich deinen satzbau richtig verstanden habe ;-)
<fabio86> hehe
<fabio86> sorry für mein deutsch 
<fabio86> lerne das gerade auch
<stevieh> ok
<fabio86> :-)
<fabio86> Aber ein Antivirus ist doch gut zu haben ??
<stevieh> brauchst du nicht unter linux
<stevieh> wenn du massiv angst hast, kannst du dir ein sogenanntes IDS von Anfang an installieren.
<fabio86> ok aber ein virus kan mann doch auch unter ubuntu bekommen !
<fabio86> hehehe massiv angst habe ich nicht ;-)
<stevieh> ja, aber erstens ist es von grund auf sicherer und vor allem ist die verbreitung so gering, dass sich keiner die Mühe macht, desktop viren für linux zu schreiben...
<fabio86> a ok
<fabio86> vielen dank !!!
<stevieh> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrusion_Detection_System
<AeroHAL> Hi Leute, Ich bin dabei einen Server einzurichten (Samba, Squid) und möchte da natürlich LTS haben. Die Frage ist, ob ich zwingend warten muss/sollte, bis die neue LTS raus ist, oder ob die "Beta" "automatisch" zur "normalen" Version wird
<koegs> AeroHAL: die Beta wird durch dist-upgrade zur LTS
<AeroHAL> gibts da sonst irgendwelche "haken" dran? (es gibt 2 mögliche "Releasetermine", die in Frage kommen: kommendes Wochenende oder dann 1. Mai [worauf ich kein Bock hab] - ich will nur sicherstellen, dass ich dann nicht noch irgendwie fünfzigtausend sonderfälle behandeln muss...
<koegs> Samba und Squid klingt jetzt nicht so als bräuchte man bleeding edge, da tut es auch der 12.04 LTS, der hat noch lange genug support
<AeroHAL> und in diesem zusammenhang noch eine frage... SWAP... "vorne" oder "hinten"? Was ist heute standard?
<AeroHAL> oder gar nicht :-)
<koegs> bei genug ram nicht so wichtig, aber die positition ist noch unwichtiger
<koegs> wenn du dir gedanken um swap-performance machst, solltest du lieber mehr RAM kaufen ;-)
<AeroHAL> ich mache mir weniger Gedanken um die SWAP-Performance, denn mir ist schon egal, ob mein system dann 1000mal oder 2000mal langsamer ist als mit mehr RAM....
<AeroHAL> mehr gedanken mache ich mir, wohin im prinzip "alles andere" kommt, und was halt "standard" ist
<stevieh> wenn ein server swapt, hat er eh schon verloren
<AeroHAL> 8 Gig dürften aber reichen :-)
<stevieh> ich würde swap eher nach hinten legen.
<k1l_> für server nimmt man keine betas und swap ist egal wo man sie auf der platte hinsetzt, das ist immer viel zu langsam
<AeroHAL> danke für die infos, hilft schonma
<stevieh> ich würde es vor allem deswegen nach hinten legen, weil die magischen tools zur datenrettung nach havarien alle vorne anfangen
<AeroHAL> Datenrettung wird überbewertet
<AeroHAL> Der alte Server (und dazu noch der einzige ohne raid) läuft seit 2006 durch, der später hinzugefügte Bacupserver (mit Raid mirror) ist jedoch schon "kaputt" gedangen (interessanterweise ist die CMOS-Batterie ausgefallen - bester Ausfallgrund ever) 
<AeroHAL> magische tools fangen vorne an ist jedoch ein gutes argument den swap hinten zu haben
<LetoThe2nd> bester grund ever ist meiner meinung nach kaputtes RAM im raidcontroller ;)
<AeroHAL> kann man umgehen, softwareraid :-)
<LetoThe2nd> laaaangweilig
<LetoThe2nd> und ne ausgefallene cmos batterie auf dem mainboard ist echt *kein* cooler ausfallgrund.
<AeroHAL> naja, wenn man keine ersatzbatterie da hat schon
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<AeroHAL> und wenn das board sich weigert die option "mach halt ohne cmos weiter" anzubieten
<LetoThe2nd> immer noch lame.
<AeroHAL> ein bisschen schon, joah
<Rensky> hi, was ist denn zeitgemäßer für einen sicheren apache2 php-fpm oder fcgid?
<stevieh> wieso fällt ein server aus, wenn die cmos batterie am popo ist?
<dasjoe> INzwischen ist, bis auf suspend-to-disk und je nach verwendetem darunterliegendem Filesystem, eigentlich egal ob man Swapfiles oder Swappartitionen benutzt
<setra> bekks, hallo hab mein chroot ssh mal mit jailkit versucht, aber ich hab immer das gleiche problem login/logout mit fehlermeldung /home/jail/ not a safe jail, check ownership and permissions... aber mittlerweile hab ich alles versucht, was mir so eingefallen ist
<bekks> jailkit baut kein chroot, es baut ein jail.
<bekks> Und ein jail ist was völlig anderes als ein chroot
<setra> bekks, ja.. aber wie mach ichs? ich hab alles versucht und scheitere sowohl als auch immer mit login/logout
<stevieh> ich hab neulich mal ein ssh chroot für sftp eingerichtet, das ging ziemlich geschmeidig...
<koegs> setra: ssh oder sftp?
<bekks> setra: Erstmal musst du ein chroot einrichten und kein jail. Und vorher solltest du dir mit ssh -v, -vv oder -vvv ansehen, was denn da bei ssh auseinanderfliegt.
<bekks> setra: Hab ich dir gestern auch schon gesagt ;)
<setra> stevieh, ich hab vsftpd und hab ein chroot dafür, jetzt hätt ich einfach gern nen ssh zugang zu dem verzeichnis
<bekks> Dazu brauchst du kein chroot.
<bekks> ssh login, und fertig. cd /wohin/auch/immer - und los gehts.
<setra> bekks, ich weiss, ich hab auch alles versucht.. kenn jetzt alle shells, bin shellguru(theoretisch) aber es hat mich nur mental weitergebracht
<stevieh> ausser er will den nutzer auch per ssh einsperren.
<bekks> Si.
<setra> stevieh, ja ich will den ssh user in sein home einsperren
<stevieh> http://positon.org/sftp-chroot-rsync
<bekks> Dann musst du u.a. das $HOME des Users auf das ftp chroot directory setzen.
<stevieh> danach bin ich vorgegangen. 
<setra> koegs, ssh
<stevieh> und klar, der user sollte dann in der gruppe sftp und den passenden home pfad haben
<stevieh> die passenden binaries, libs hast du ins chroot directory?
<setra> bekks, ich connecte mit ssh user@server.loc dann authenticated er, password accepted und es kommt sogar. letzes mal erfolgreich eingeloggt von workstation sowieso am, um und dann session closed.
<bekks> setra: "Und vorher solltest du dir mit ssh v, -vv oder -vvv ansehen, was denn da bei ssh auseinanderfliegt."
<bekks> setra: Sage ich jetzt zum dritten Mal. :)
<setra> bekks, schon dabei...
<setra> bekks, hab die -vvv probiert und es fliegt nix auseinander(kein error...etc.) , ausser es wird die session geclosed. die letzte line ist: debug3: channel 0: status: The following connections are open: #0 client-session (t4 r0 i3/0 o3/0 fd -1/-1 cc -1) danach connection closed.
<bekks> Und das gesamte log?
<setra> stevieh, ich hab jailkit2.17 verwendet und mit jk_init wurde alles kopiert was vorhandensein sollte
<stevieh> sacht mir nix, nehm ich nicht, kennich nicht.
<setra> stevieh, jailkit halt... soviel gibts denk ich nicht
<stevieh> dann mach das mal alles wieder weg und mach es so, wie es da steht.
<stevieh> bzw. kommt sicher drauf an, was der user können soll...
<setra> ich brauch nur nen ssh user in einem verzeichnis warum hängt das mit sftp zusammen?
<setra> überall wo ich reinschaue bez. chroot ssh kommt sftp vor?
<bekks> Weil sftp nichts anderes ist als ftp über ssh.
<stevieh> yep
<stevieh> und wie in dem artikel steht, schaltest du sftp "only" auch wieder ab.
<setra> ihr gebt mir grad so das gefühl als wär ich ein höhlenmensch... ich nehms euch nicht übel...
 * LetoThe2nd mag höhlen.
<setra> ich bau mal das jailkit wieder weg...
<stevieh> nein, nur wenn ich das recht begreife ist das jailkit quasi nur ne Scriptsammlung dafür. Und: "a fool with a tool ist still a fool".
<setra> ja...das sollte eigentlich die arbeit mit den hin und herkopieren der verzeichnisstruktur erleichtern
<setra> wie bekomme ich eigentlich das gesamte log von ssh -vvv .. > log in das file, weil jetzt sieht es sehr spartanisch aus, nämlich so als ob ich die optionen -vvv gar nicht angegeben hätte
<koegs> stdout umleiten
<koegs> bzw. stderr
<guddl> Moin. Kurze Frage. Es gibt doch eine Live-CD mit verschiedenen Desktop Systemen drauf. Mir ist der Name entfallen. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?
<guddl> (Ich weiss nicht, ob die CD auf Ubuntu basiert ... muss aber auch nicht. Wollte Sie zum Demonstrieren benutzen.)
<setra> hier das pastebin von ssh -vvv http://pastebin.com/v2PFPhqe
<bekks> Und was sagt der sshd auf der Serverseite?
<setra> bekks, ich hab das loglevel auf DEBUG gedreht, und welches log soll ich dann pastebinnen
<setra> auth.log?
<stevieh> da wo der sshd loggt...
<setra> SyslogFacility AUTH... ist doch /var/log/auth.log oder?
<stevieh> schau halt rein
<setra> hab ich schon... aber es ist trotz DEBUG level etwas sporadisch
<setra> hallo hab das pastebin upgedated...http://pastebin.com/Ec4Bqxte
<setra> *
<bekks> Zeile 281.
<setra> bekks, ja die hab ich auch gesehen, aber ich hab alles versucht was mir eingefallen ist von ownership bis permissions...immer das gleiche, auch vor dem jailkit, nur da war es halt ein anderes verzeichnis, nämlich das $HOME on trm
<bekks> Ich würde das jail komplett wegschmeissen.
<bekks> Und dann mal ein sauberes ssh und sshd log bauen. 
<setra> bekks, mach ich
<Theo_sww> Moin, ich versuche Xubuntu auf einem alten x86 Laptop zu installieren. Das Setup läuft aber nicht über die Konfiguration von bcmwl-kernel-source hinaus, danach das Setup nichts weiter aber der Rechner läuft. Jmd. vlt. ne Idee?
<setra> hallo, mir ist ein missgeschick passiert und hab den ersten eintrag im /etc/passwd root:x verstümmelt jetzt hab ich keine sudo/root möglichkeiten mehr, hat jemand eine idee
<LetoThe2nd> live+chroot
<bekks> Livecd, und reparieren.
<setra> bekks, es rennt auf einem embedded system
<LetoThe2nd> setra: dann ists kein ubuntu und uns egal ;)
<bekks> So ist es.
<setra> es rennt aber ubuntu 13.10 drauf
<LetoThe2nd> und was wär das dann für ein system?
<setra> beaglebone 
<LetoThe2nd> von der sd karte booten und richten
<setra> ich boote doch schon von der sd...
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm
<LetoThe2nd> na dann nimm die sd, schieb sie in nen normalen rechner und richts da
<setra> kann ich einfach das filesystem ...ok
<LetoThe2nd> man passwd ist dein freund
<setra> ja ... ich habs nicht gesehen das es verstümmelt war und mit nano bearbeitet, schlechte wlan verbindung und dann hat der buffer alle keypresses nachgeholt...und aus
<LetoThe2nd> tja sowas passiert dem härtesten shellguru ;)
<xerror> hi all. gehe ich richtig in der annahme das heartbleed also die verschlüsselung aufheben kann ? das kann aber doch angreifern nur nützen wenn sie MITM sind, oder ???
<bekks> Deine Annahme ist falsch.
<xerror> ok, vielleicht eine korrektur parat ?
<bekks> xerror: Ja, hier: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<xerror> schon gelesen
<xerror> klärt meine frage betr,. nutzbarkeit für angreifer nur mittels MITM nicht auf
<bekks> Da steht doch alles. Inklusive was genau das Problem ist und wie es sich auswirken kann.
<bekks> Ich zitiere mal: "Details: ...  An attacker could use this issue to obtain up to 64k
<stevieh> tja, erste aktion des unbedarften admins: denn ersten eintrag in der /etc/passwd als kommentar gestalten ;-)
<bekks> of memory contents from the client or server, possibly leading to the
<bekks> disclosure of private keys and other sensitive information."
<bekks> xerror: Das ist schon sehr sehr klar.
<xerror> nein, es ist erklärt das mittels sideattack etc pp die encryption gekanckt etc
<bekks> stevieh: :D
<xerror> genau, aber WEM hilft das wenn er nicht meinen verkehr abhört ?
<LetoThe2nd> xerror: es geht doch gar nicht um deinen verkehr.
<bekks> xerror: Nein, es wird keine Verschlüsselung geknackt. Es können Daten abgegriffen werden. DAS steht da.
<xerror> ja aber von WO AUS denn ? :-) omg
<stevieh> bekks: vor allem, wenn man nicht weiss, wie man den $%"§$§ vi benden kann ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> xerror: sondern darum, was man an lustigen daten kriegt, von allen mölichen sachen auf dem server. und zwar von jeder beliebigen verbindung aus.
<bekks> stevieh: Für jeden Pieps in vi einen Euro in die "Dicke-Finger-Kasse" :)
<xerror> also indirekt, weil die server dadurch angreifbar werden ? ich dachte ssl ist ich client zu server. wenn das nicht mehr ssl enkryptet ist wegen heartbleed, dann nutzt das doch nur einem angreifer wenn er meinen verklehr abhört. kapiers immer noch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> xerror: offensichtlich.
<LetoThe2nd> xerror: es geht *nicht* um die verbindung.
<tvn_sww> xerror: vlt kann dir dieser Artikel helfen http://kubieziel.de/blog/archives/1569-Wie-funktioniert-eigentlich-Heartbleed.html
<LetoThe2nd> xerror: sondern um ein read overflow auf dem server. man kann sachen lesen, die nicht lesbar sein sollen.
<xerror> ergo: wenn ich keinen server renne, betrifft mich das nur indirekt ?
<LetoThe2nd> xerror: jein. genauso wie der satz bestensfalls annähernd deutsche syntax darstellt
<tvn_sww> xerror: Wenn du keinen Server hast, betrifft dich das auch direkt! Wenn du dich mit einem „bösartigen“ Server verbindest kann der deine Infos auslesen und natürlich geht auch noch Man-in-the-middle.
<LetoThe2nd> xerror: wenn du nämlich mit nem bösartigen server verbunden bist, gehts auch andersrum ;)
<xerror> AHA
<xerror> der bösartige server hat die ssl verschlüsselten daten doch sowieso !! logik ?
<LetoThe2nd> xerror: *sigh* es geht *nicht* um die daten die doch eh auf der verbindung waren.
<LetoThe2nd> xerror: sondern um die, vom homebankingprogramm das im speicher daneben liegt
<xerror> liegen könnten
<tvn_sww> xerror: https://plus.google.com/115844971100496683214/posts/Qhvrt24Mrv6
<LetoThe2nd> richtig. es steht ja auch nirgends, dass man mit heartbleed automatisch alles kriegt. aber alles kriegen *könnte*
<xerror> aha, danke. also kann ein server auch mittles dieses bugs den client kompremittieren
<bekks> Und es steht vor allem nirgends, dass irgendeine Verschlüsselung geknackt wird.
<xerror> danke für den link, genau
<LetoThe2nd> xerror: schwere geburt mit dir.
<bekks> ack
<xerror> mal langsam der herr
<tvn_sww> Für die anderen ist der Link vlt. auch interessant. Ein Proof-Of-Concept-Exploid für die Clientseite.
<xerror> euer habitus hier ist extrem fragwürdig, mal so btw ! man kann auch ohne belehrenden und ins lächerliche zerrenden ductus fragen beantworten. das ist ja peinlich was hier zT abgeliefert wird.
<xerror> klingt schwer nach kompensation.
<bekks> xerror: Mal langsam der Herr. Der erste Link erklärte bereits sehr genau was heartbleed tut, du warst auf etwas völlig anderes aus. Man hat Dir mehrfach erklärt, dass du Unrecht hast. Wenn du es nicht kompensieren kannst, Unrecht zu haben, können wir nichts dafür.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: don't feed the trolls.
<xerror> quod erat demonstrandum. hier geht es dir also um RECHT oder UNRECHT. das sagt alles.
<xerror> lettothesecond und bekks, kan das sein das ihr es nötig habt euch hier so aufzuspielen ? im chatraum von ubuntu de ? fehlt es vllt eklatant an anderer stelle ? danke.
<bekks> Damit ist diese Diskussion hier dann auch beendet.
<xerror> lol
<xerror> stimmt.
<xerror> macht abe rnichts, ich wünsche euch glück und alles gute, und vor allem gute besserung. Danke nochmal.
<stevieh> tschüss xerror
<xerror> und geht mal n bischen raus an die frische luft :-)
<bekks> xerror: Ist gut jetzt. Tschüss.
<xerror> iss ja peinlich sowas
<xerror> yeahie ich geh mal in den microdoft linux chat und mach einen auf held...super...muss immernoch lachen
<stevieh> puff paff
<LetoThe2nd> sag bescheid, wenn du wieder on topic bist.
<tvn_sww> Jmd. vtl. ne Idee wie man den xubuntu installer (13.10) debuggen kann?
<bekks> tvn_sww: Welches Problem hast du denn genau damit?
<tvn_sww> bekks: nach dem Konfigurieren von bcmwl-kernel-source bleibt der Installer dabei und arbeitet nicht weiter.
<bekks> dann guck auf tty4 was da los ist
<tvn_sww> Ah cool, muss ich mich erstmal wieder hinarbeiten aber das in ne gute Idee. Danke!
<tvn_sww> Ich habe jetzt wieder das Problem mit dem Installer der nicht über die konfiguration von bcmwl-kernel-source hinausgeht. Auf tty4 und anderen gibt es aber leider nur Loginshells und keine Infos.
<tvn_sww> Gerade konnte ich aber was finden wo er vermutlich blockt, das '…/bcmwl-kernel-source.postinst configure' läuft noch.
<tvn_sww> Hab es.. ein 'modprobe wl' hat wohl geblocked. Nach nem kill macht er jetzt weiter.
<jacck> hallo
<ubu> hi 
<ubu> http://www.golem.de/news/openssl-wichtige-fragen-und-antworten-zu-heartbleed-1404-105740.html
<ubu> was ist zu tun?
<jacck> ich habe ein problem
<koegs> ubu: aktuelle updates einspielen und zertifikate tauschen
<LupusE> ubu: update dein system. restarte relevante dienste.
<jacck> halloo=?
<ubu> okay, welche zertifikate sind gemeint?
<jacck> luft will was sagen
<LupusE> alle zertifikate, die eingesetzt werden und mit openssl genutzt wurden.
<koegs> ubu: die zertifikate deiner server-dienste welche ssl nutzen
<ubu> hmpf
<k1l_> jacck: mach kein theater; stell einfach eine ubuntu frage
<ubu> danke
<jacck> was muss ich tun wenn nichts startet?
<koegs> ubu: wenn du keine dienste anbietet, hast du nix zu tun ausser updates einspielen
<ubu> koegs: danke dir
<jacck> ??
<koegs> jacck: wenn was nicht startet?
<jacck> alles
<koegs> !fn > jacck 
<koegs> hm, kubine nicht da
<jacck> w!fn > jacck
<koegs> was genau funktioniert nicht? etwas genauer sollte es schon sein
<jacck> programme starten nicht
<jacck> auch nach neustart
 * _moep_ gibt koegs die glaskugel
<koegs> ja mei, ich bin raus, keine lust einem alles aus der nase zu ziehen
<jacck> was genauer? was soll ich noch sagen außer das programme beim anklicken nicht starten?
<k1l> jacck: stell dir vor du musst deiner werkstatt am telefon erklären was an deinem auto kaputt ist. "es ist kaputt" reicht da nicht. also rück mal genaue infos raus
<k1l> !details > jacck 
<_moep_> jetzt installiert er(?) sich windows *scnr*
<br34l> (win xp)
<k1l> oder telefoniert mit seiner werkstatt. we will never know
<ubu> koegs: noch da?
<ubu> also da ich ab und an mal mit ftp und vpn und so rumgespielt habe, weiß ich leider nicht ob davon noch was läuft öhm wie kann ich die dienste über das terminal abrufen die aktiv sind?
<ubu> service --status-all ?
<ubu> kurz eine b00sten
<ubu> frage wohl zu einfach..
<bekks> ubu: Probier doch einfach "service --status-all" aus?
<ubu> bekks: jo passt wusste nicht ob es der richtige befehl ist...
<topspritz> Wird das heute erscheinende 14.04 RC .iso den OpenSSL patch enthalten?
<knoips> hi
<knoips> mein window manager stürzt seit gestern immer wieder ab
<knoips> gibts da schnelle abhilfe?
<TheInfinity> knoips: ins log schauen warum.
<knoips> wo finde ich den?
<an0nym> hallo ist arch sicherer als ubuntu?
<cryptosteve> nein
<an0nym> wieso nicht
<bekks> !ot > an0nym 
<cryptosteve> wieso doch?
<bekks> Es ist offtopic hier.
<an0nym> aber arch klingt irgendwie sicherer
<cryptosteve> aha
<bekks> an0nym: Es ist offtopic hier. Diskutier das wenn überhaupt in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter.
<BlackMage> kann es sein das dd lügt? ls sagt mir das die Datei 8,0G groß ist aber dd hat 8,6 GB kopiert
<bekks> Schau dir ls -l an, ohne -h
<BlackMage> die datei hat aber einen Punkt am Anfang
<bekks> Macht nichts.
<bekks> Dann benutz ls -la
<BlackMage> jetzt zeigt er mir 8589934592 an
<bekks> Das war zu erwarten, ohne -h
<bekks> 8589934592 / 1000³ = 8,6 vs. 8589934592 / 1024³ = 8,0
<BlackMage> achso es sind ja 8,0 GiB
<ppq> im dd-slang sind "8G" 8 GiB und "8GB" sind 8 GB ;)
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-11
<LupusE> g'morgen
<LetoThe2nd> hm, irgendwie ist hier von kubuntu 14.04 aus das encoding zum ssh server hinueber. jemand ne gute idee wo ich anfangen kannzu suchen? steht eigentlich alles brav auf utf8
<stevieh> mal verschiedene terminals probiert?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: jep. ist nicht so wichtig, ich komm schon noch dahinter
<topspritz> Wo finde ich die .iso für den Kubuntu 14.04 RC?
<|Frodo|> topspritz: die hier? -> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/beta-2/
<topspritz> beta2 != RC oder?
<bekks> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> Dann bist du noch aktueller als der RC.
<|Frodo|> bekks: er hat doch nach der /iso/ gefragt...
<bekks> Vermutlich wird er direkt danach updaten - und dann ist die ISO egal ;)
<|Frodo|> bekks: ok, so kann mans auch sehen...  :-)
<|Frodo|> bekks: vllt kannst du mir nen tip geben: wo stelle ich bei (k)ubuntu 12.04 ein, daß /keine/ GUI gestartet werden soll, sondern bspw. bei einem als datenserver genutzeten PC ohne bildschirn/tastatur nur die textkonsole startet?
<bekks> Schalte kdm ab.
<|Frodo|> bekks: sowas hab ich mir schon gedaacht; nur blöde frage: wie? ist das unter systemdienste zu finden?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, ich habe mich nie damit beschäftigt.
<|Frodo|> bekks: trotzdem danke. also weitersuchen...  :-/
<LetoThe2nd> vmtl. findet man mit "service kdm disable ubuntu" binnen 2 oder 3 minuten was.
<sash_> Hmm, mach ich halt mit Libreoffice weiter.
<geser> |Frodo|: da kdm einen upstart job hat: "manual" (ohne die ") in /etc/init/kdm.override schreiben
<|Frodo|> geser: ok, das könnte tatsächlich gehen! thx! :-)
<pog> hallo, sind eigentlich die openssh vom 12.04 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 o.k.?
<geser> du meinst wegen des Heartbleed-Bugs in OpenSSL? OpenSSH war gar nicht betroffen (es nutzt kein TLS)
<pog> jetzt muss ich schauen...
<sash_> Genau, mit ssh hat heartbleed glücklicherweise nix am Hut.
<pog> ich mein schon openssl  und die version war auf ssl bezogen, ich hab mich vertippt
<blingbling> Hallo Leute! Wo finde ich die das extpack für Virtualbox 4.2.16 (Ubuntu 13.10)? Auf der Website von Oracle erscheint keine passende Version.
<pog> immerhin, aber es geht uns ums sichere browsen:-)
<TheInfinity> pog: ubuntu war einer der ersten die die patches hatten.
<pog> dann sollten die o.k. sein...
<pog> golem hatte eben andere bezeichnungen, und es ist nicht ganz klar.
<LetoThe2nd> blingbling: naja, 2sec klicken auf der homepage: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Download_Old_Builds_4_2
<pog> firefox selbst verwendet ssl aus dem system? ist nicht irgendwie reinkompiliert?
<geser> pog: laut http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ ist die von dir genannte OpenSSL Version die korrigierte
<blingbling> LetoThe2nd: Wie komme ich denn von http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html?ssSourceSiteId=otnjp#extpack zu Deiner Site? :)
<LetoThe2nd> blingbling: virtualbox.org - 1 klick.
<blingbling> LetoThe2nd: Vielleicht aus dem IRC aber nicht von der Oracle site...
<blingbling> LetoThe2nd: trotzdem Danke!
<blingbling> So expack ist installiert, aber irgendwie kriege ich keine Einträge bei den Setting zu USB bei Virtualbox. Muss ich erst einen Reboot des Host machen?
<LetoThe2nd> blingbling: den installationsartikel hast du gelesen? stichwort "benutzergruppen"?
<LetoThe2nd> blingbling: -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation
 * bekks würde ja die offizielle 4.3.10 nehmen.
<pog> danke geser
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: ... wie die meisten.
<blingbling> LetoThe2nd: Ja. Geht aber trotz newgroup und Neustart von virtualbox im selben Terminal nicht....
<LetoThe2nd> blingbling: einfachster versuch: reboot. ansonsten: mehr details liefern.
<|Frodo|> zum (fehler-)test des RAM gibt es Memtest86, für eine HDD badblocks; womit kann ich eine cpu auf korekte funktion testen?
<bekks> |Frodo|: Wenn der Rechner angeht, ist die CPU in Ordnung.
<bekks> |Frodo|: Wenn die CPU nicht in Ordnung wäre, würdest du das auch bei memtest schon merken.
<|Frodo|> bekks: auch bei ner 4-kern-cpu? evtl. benutzt bspw. memtest nur einen der prozessoren und ein anderer ist der beschädigte?  --  geht um folgendes: beim einsetzen einer cpu ist diese mit der unterseite, den kontaktspitzen leicht auf einer kante aufgeschlagen. optische sichtung ergab keine auffälligket, also fehlende/verbogene kontaktspitzen. wie kann ich sichergehen, daß tatsächlich alles glimpflich ausgegangen ist?
<bekks> |Frodo|: Wenn der Rechner angeht, ist die CPU in Ordnung.
<bekks> Wenn auch nur ein Pin nicht funktionieren würde, würde die CPU nichts mehr tun.
<|Frodo|> bekks: ok, /das/ ist ein einfach auszuführender test...  :-/
<|Frodo|> bekks: also, sobald ich memtest erfolgreich habe durchlaufen lassen, weiß ich, daß a) die cpu ok ist und b) der RAM natürlich auch!?
<geser> außerdem wäre es wohl etwas ungünstig eine CPU auf Defekte zu testen mit besagter CPU
<LupusE> fuer CPU gibt es stresstests. z.b. CPU Burn.
<LupusE> damit kanst du deine CPU braten, wenn der kuehler shcief sitzt, z.b.
<nagetier> das wäre dann also ein Kühler-Test ;)
<LupusE> wenn man es falsch macht: ja :)
<|Frodo|> LupusE: hoffentlich denk ich dann wenigstens daran, vorher nen spigelei draufzulegen. sonst wäre der prozessor umsonst abgefacklet worden...  ;-/
<bekks> chrchrchr
<LupusE> |Frodo|: wichtig ist fuer dich nur: die technik dahinter nennt sich 'stresstest'. da gibt es dann verscheidene programme fuer verschiedene komponenten. auf eine heile CPU zu tippen, weil memtest keine fehler gibt ... das ist wie mit einem auto zu bestimmen wie schnell die strecke zu fuss zu leisten ist.
<blingbling> LetoThe2nd: Danke funktioniert nach Reboot.
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<|Frodo|> LupusE: ja, natürlich ist das starten des rechners (und durchlaufen von memtest oder eines OS) kein absolut genauer test, ich will auch nicht die "innereien" überprüfen, sondern nur wissen, ob alle pins unbeschädigt geblieben sind. ist dafür auch nen streßtest erforderlich oder reicht es, wie bekks sagt, pc geht / gehtnicht?
<bekks> Brich einen PIN ab und schau was passiert. :>
<nagetier> oder kompiliere was Größeres
<nagetier> aber 100% ist der wohl auch nicht
<|Frodo|> bekks: ok, wäre auch ne lösung. bin nur nicht sicher, ob ich das szenario auf /diese/ weise ausloten möchte...  ;-/
<|Frodo|> bleibt mir also nur zu hoffen, daß keine "versteckten" pin-fehler vorhanden sind und sobald der pc startet, die cpu als funktionsfähig anzusehen... :-/
<bekks> Es gibt keine versteckten PIN Fehler.
<bekks> Genauso wie es kein versteckten "Da fehlt ein Rad am Auto"-Fehler gibt.
<mavericks> Mein laptop ist 15-7537 und darauf habe ich ubuntu 13.10 installiert. Aber der started immer neu wenn ich den abschalte.
<|Frodo|> bekks: ok, ich habs verstanden. thx.    anmerkung zum auto-vergleich: "Da fehlt ein Rad am Auto"-Fehler könnte durchaus denkbar sein: das im kofferraum verseckte reserve-rad. ;-)
<mavericks> Könnte jemand mir helfen.
<bekks> mavericks: Dir wurde gerade in #ubuntu alles ausführlich erklärt :)
<bekks> mavericks: Ja, ich habe mitgelesen. :)
<mavericks> haha. :-)
<mavericks> bekks: aber nicht gelöst..
<mavericks> Ich kann aber den Laptop durch Kommand "sudo shutdown -h now" herunterfahren
<mavericks> bekks: hast du ne idee, woran das Problem liegt.
<bekks> An einer kaputten ACPI DSDT table.
<mavericks> bekks: Sollte ich die table reparieren?
<bekks> Wenn du das kannst. :>
<mavericks> ... ich habe wenig Ahnung, was das ist..
<bekks> Dann wirst du sie auch nicht reparieren können ;)
<mavericks> aber windows 8 läuft gut
<mavericks> :-) Anscheinend hat windows 8 das Problem gar nicht mit gekriegt.
<bekks> Windows interessiert hier keinen :)
<bekks> Und das Problem liegt darin, dass die ACPI DSDT für Windows gebaut wurde.
<bekks> Was du tun könntest, wäre per kernel command line option deinem Rechner zu sagen, dass du ein Windows startest (damit ACPI das glaubt).
<mavericks> also ACPI zu vertäuschen?
<bekks> Genau.
<mavericks> :-) das wäre schwer zu machen.. Heißt das dass der laptop nicht verbaut gewesen war?
<mavericks> Sondern nur ein Scheiße von windows 8
<bekks> Das Dumme ist, du musst erstmal rauskriegen, wie der Parameter für "acpi_osi=..." lauten muss. Alternativ kannst du probieren   acpi_os_name="Microsoft Windows"   zu setzen.
<NTQ> Ich habe eben versucht per USB-Stick Ubuntu 13.10 auf einem Desktoprechner zu installieren. Das Live-System lief auch super, die Installation danach auch. Fast! Er konnte den Bootloader nicht installieren. Weder auf die SSD (sda), noch auf die HDD (sdb). Ubuntu selbst bekam 30 GB auf der HDD.
<bekks> mavericks: Was hat das verbaut gewsen denn nun damit zu tun?
<bekks> mavericks: Und es hat auch NICHTS mit Windows 8 zu tun. Sondern NUR mimt dem Hersteller deines BIOS der den Rechner für Windows entwickelt hat.
<mavericks> Ja, genau. Ich lerne Deutsch noch :-)...
<mavericks> Das meinte ich ..
<bekks> NTQ: Schau Dir mal den Bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1302529 an, insbesondere Kommenatr 3 und 4.
<bekks> mavericks: Ja :)
<mavericks> bekks: acpi_os_name="Microsoft Windows" das klingt aber genial  ;-)
<bekks> mavericks: Es kann aber sein, dass das nicht funktioniert, weil Windows 98 zu alt ist, als das dein Hersteller das noch ernsthaft benutzt hat in der ACPI DSDT. Wenn das dennoch funktioniert, hatd er Hersteller die DSDT seit... 16 Jahren nicht angepasst. :)
<mavericks> bekks: haha, aber das hoffe ich. Eine dumme Frage, was ist der Datei wo acpi_os_name gespeichert ist?
<fabian__> hi, vor dem login kommt bei mir ein wlan-login-dialog, der nach dem passwort fragt. Wie kriegt man den weg?
<NTQ> bekks: Per chroot hab ich's auch schon versucht, Naja, nicht ganz. Ich hab einfach root eingehängt in /mnt und dann mit grub-install --boot-directory gearbeitet. Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass es aber keine probleme geben soll, wenn man direkt den Installer startet ohne das Live-System vorher zu testen.
<mavericks> bekks: und wo ist "acpi_osi=..." ?
<NTQ> Ich wollte den Bootloader von Ubuntu auf die HDD machen und später Windows installieren auf die SSD. Wenn man dann im BIOS die SSD als erste Bootplatte einstellt, sollte ja eigentlich immer Windows gestartet werden. Und wenn man die HDD als erste Platte einstellt, müsste ja nach einem grub-update Windows und Ubuntu zur Auswahl stehen, oder?
<k1l> ja
<bekks> mavericks: Das ist eine Kernel command line option: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<NTQ> Gut, weil das ist der PC meiner Eltern, und die haben zu viel Software, die nur unter Windows läuft. Das Ubuntu ist eher für mich mal ab und zu gedacht. :D
<mavericks> bekks: danke sehr!
<bekks> NTQ: Probier bitte mal Kommentar 3 und Kommentar 4 aus. Sollte 3 nicht funktionieren und 4 reibungslos funktionieren, sag mir bitte nochmal Bescheid. :)
<bekks> mavericks: Gerne :)
<bekks> NTQ: Dann kann ich den Bug nämlich updaten, dann ist es eine regression die bereits in 13.10 und nicht erst in 14.4 auftrat
<NTQ> bekks: erst muss mal der Live-Stick hochfahren. Der hat sich gerade verabschiedet bevor er in das Menü geschaltet hat, wo man auswählen kann zwischen "Ausprobieren" und "Installieren"
<NTQ> bekks: Im Übrigen bezieht sich der Bug auf 14.04. Ich hab hier ha 13.10. Oder gibt es denn Bug dort auch?
<bekks> NTQ: Das schrieb ich gerade, oder? :P
<do0fY> Hallo zusammen
<do0fY> ich richte gerade mein erstes Ubuntu System ein und verzweifle schon :-)
<NTQ> oh, ja ^^
<do0fY> Das System ist ein reiner Server, der eine einzige Freigabe bereitstellen soll
<do0fY> und zwar für windows clients
<do0fY> :-)
<bekks> !samba
<do0fY> hat jemand lust, mir dabei mal kurz zu helfen
<do0fY> samba ist installiertr
<bekks> hmm. wo ist der Bot?
<NTQ> Der hat alter Urlaub
<bekks> do0fY: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server
<do0fY> ja, danke weiß ich. habe ich auch gemacht :-)
<do0fY> aber iwo ist ein fehler
<NTQ> Dann musst du auch sagen welcher
<do0fY> bin ja dabei :-)
<mavericks> bekks: ich habe vergessen, eine merkwürdige Sache zu erwähnen. Das Problem trauchte erst auf nachdem ich Treiber für Nvidia installiert habe.
<do0fY> der Windows PC sieht die Freigabe. Am Windows PC bin ich mit einem Live Account angemeldet. Wenn ist mir den Usernamen anzeigen lasse, steht da mmroz_000  
<do0fY> so, nun habe ich auf dem ubuntu system einen user mmroz_000 angelegt, ihm das gleiche PW gegegebn wie auf dem win PC
<do0fY> und dann habe ich ihn noch dem samba bekanntgemacht
<do0fY> dummerweise komme ich dennoch nicht drauf
<do0fY> habe dem sambauser auch das gleiche PW gegeben
<NTQ> bekks: Kann es sein, dass der Installer komische Grafikfehler hat? Die Fensterdekorationen fehlen und der Hintergrund wird nicht gelöscht, wenn ein Fenster geschlossen wird.
<NTQ> Und jetzt kommt der Fehler "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 1", nachdem ich meine Tastaturbelegung ausgewählt hab. Irgendwas ist hier arg faul...
<mavericks> bekks: vielleicht wegen Update. 
<do0fY> [FertigeDownloads]
<do0fY> path=/home/mmrozek/Downloads/complete/
<do0fY> comment=Order für fertige Downloads
<do0fY> usershare_acl=DOWNLOADSERVER\mmroz_000:F,
<do0fY> guest_ok=n
<do0fY> die freigabe sieht auch korrekt aus
<NTQ> Naja, muss jetzt eh leider gehen. Habe noch Bandprobe.
<NTQ> bekks: Aber hier noch mal der Fehler für dich: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28394458/ubuntuusers.de/20140411_164358.jpg
<NTQ> Ich muss das jetzt erst mal pausieren.
<do0fY> koiner? :)
<bekks> NTQ: Wunderbar, das reicht mir schon. Das scheint eine Regression seit 13.10 zu sein.
<bekks> NTQ: Wobei ... das ist gar kein grub Fehler. Das ist ein ubi-console-setup Fehler. Ist was völlig anderes.
<do0fY> keiner eine idee, oder keiner lust nem linux noob zu helfen? :-) 
<dreamon__> Woran könnte es liegen, das bis zum Login die Maus noch funktioniert und sobald man mit Passwort eingeloggt ist, steht die Maus still und ist nicht mehr zu bewegen(touchpad in Sony Vaio)
<Fuchs> daran, dass die Desktopumgebung das Touchpad deaktiviert
<stevieh> dreamon__: na, an irgendwelchen skurrilen einstellungen in deinem gnome/xfce whatever?
<Fuchs> gut gibt es dinge wie synclient 
<Fuchs> oder ein kill auf den synaptics daemon, der das ggf. tut
<dreamon__> Laut xinput list -> ist es ein AlpsPS2 DualPoint Touchpad
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Da ich gerade einen Nvidia experten da habe :) -> Ich hab hier ein Problem auf meinen 12.04.04 ich kriege dieses blöde Hybrid teil in meinem Notebook nicht zum Laufen.
<Fuchs> dreamon__: bumblebee/prime ist nicht gerade mein Gebiet 
<dreamon__> Sollte ich ein Update auf 14.04 abwarten und mir damit abhilfe erhoffen?
<Fuchs> ich nutze einfach nur die nvidia Karte und gut ist 
<Fuchs> aber ja, weil Du dann prima hast
<Fuchs> *prime
<Fuchs> und zu dem touchpad noch mal: synclient. 
<dreamon__> Ok, die 5 Tage warte ich noch ab.
<dreamon__> Fuchs, Hab ich gemacht. Kommen viele Werte .. willst du pastebin?
<Fuchs> waere eine Idee
<Fuchs> wobei mich primaer  TouchpadOff  interessiert
<Fuchs> wenn das ein Wert != 0 ist, dann hast Du Dein Problem gefunden
<dreamon__> Das hat den Wert 2 ausgegeben
<dreamon__> Oh. Und was ist das .. es wurde abgeschaltet?
<dreamon__> Scheiße. Jetzt muß ich mich schämen und in die Ecke sitzen .. 
<dreamon__> Bis zum Login scheint das abschalten keine Auswirkung zu haben. Darauf wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen. Das lag zu Nahe.
<dreamon__> Fuchs, DANKE
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<dreamon__> Was ist Prime.. ein Bumblebee Ersatz?
<Fuchs> die saubere Variante, ja
<do0fY> Jetzt zufällig jemand da, der mir bei einem Samba-Problem helfen kann?
<bekks> Stell bitte eine konkrete Frage.
<do0fY> hatte ich ja vorhin schon :-) Da habe ich mir die Seele aus dem Leib geschrieben und keine Antwort erhalten :-)
<do0fY> der Windows PC sieht die Freigabe. Am Windows PC bin ich mit einem Live Account angemeldet. Wenn ist mir den Usernamen anzeigen lasse, steht da mmroz_000  
<do0fY> <do0fY> so, nun habe ich auf dem ubuntu system einen user mmroz_000 angelegt, ihm das gleiche PW gegegebn wie auf dem win PC
<do0fY> <do0fY> und dann habe ich ihn noch dem samba bekanntgemacht
<do0fY> <do0fY> dummerweise komme ich dennoch nicht drauf
<do0fY> <do0fY> habe dem sambauser auch das gleiche PW gegeben
<bekks> STOP
<bekks> Stell EINE konkrete Frage in EINER Zeile bitte. Das ist viel zu lang alles :)
<do0fY> willst du mich verarschen? :D
<bekks> Nein.
<do0fY> Das ist die Frage und eine Erläuterung, was ich bislang gemacht habe. 
<bekks> Ich sehe keine Frage.
<do0fY> Die Aussage impliziert aber eine Frage 
<do0fY> WAS mache ich falsch?
<bekks> Du hast kein Sambapasswort gesetzt. Sondern nur einen User angelegt, der das selbe PW wie der Windowsuser hat.
<do0fY> nein
<do0fY> steht doch da
<do0fY> habe dem sambauser das gleiche pw zugewiesen
<bekks> Wie hast du das getan?
<do0fY> sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<do0fY> und dann eben pw angegeben
<do0fY> noch andere Ideen?
<do0fY> und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
<do0fY> @bekks, ist es zu viel verlangt, dass man kurz Bescheid sagt, wenn man nichts mehr beizutragen hat? Dann braucht der Gegenüber nicht unsinnig auf eine Antwort zu warten. :(
<do0fY> scheinbar ja .... 
<x2xx3x> Hallo zusammen, ich kann Ubuntu nicht installieren. Hab allerdings 2 Ubuntus  auf ner HDD liegen welche so fehlerhaft ist dass ich in Win7 oft nichtmal mehr Zugriff drauf habe und wenn ich reinboote friert nach ner weile 2-10 min immer alles ein. Wie bekomm ich ein bootbares USB-Medium wenn LILI versagt? Oder was kann ich tun wenn CD-ROM nicht erkannt wird, jedoch keine Floppy-Disk im Bios gesetzt/zugewiesen ist? Es erkennt  bei d
<x2xx3x> er Installation einer 12.4.2-alternate.iso  kein CD-ROM.
<x2xx3x> Dabei handelt es sich um eine USB-installation!
<musca> x2xx3x:  Könnte ein Hardwareproblem sein.
<x2xx3x> ok, woran kann das liegen? unter windows kein Problem. Welche infos werden gebraucht? 
<bekks> do0fY: Entspann Dich bitte mal. Das hier ist ein freiwilliger Support, zum Einen. Zum Anderen haben die Supporter hier keine Verpflichtung sich an- oder abzumelden wenn das Real Life ruft.
<bekks> x2xx3x: Du hast also ein USB Installationsmedium mit 12.04.2?
<x2xx3x> ja, hab ich.
<bekks> x2xx3x: Und mit diesem Medium hast du nun welche Probleme?
<LetoThe2nd> riecht eher nach verklopptem medium wegen LILI
<LetoThe2nd> einfach mal das cd-image auf den stick dd'en
<x2xx3x> er ist bootbar, die Installation beginnt, Sprachwahl ok, Tastaturerkennung ok, Länderwahl ok und dann sucht er nach CD-Romlaufwerken, findet aber keines. Mir wird vorgeschlagen den Treiberpfad manuell anzugeben. Kenn ich aber nicht und ich komm in das Installationshauptmenü worin ich dann komplett verloren bin.
<x2xx3x> kennt windows dd?
<x2xx3x> oder wie bring ich das cd-image da rüber?
<ring0> es gibt windd
<setra> hallo leute, schönen abend... hat jemand für mich ein funktionierendes chroot tutorial... ich bin an allem gescheitert...
<setra> nur für ssh
<x2xx3x> ok, hab ich! jedoch:  no source devices found?
<setra> *, bin wieder online mit meiner Hardware...versuche nun mir einen ssh chroot aufzusetzen wie vorgeschlagen, nur ich habe es noch nie geschafft mich einzuloggen, immer login/und out. das log sagt nun nach tutorial korrigierten gar nix mehr.
<x2xx3x> ich hab 3 HDD's verbaut. 2mal 500GB und ne 250GB (das ist die fehlerhafte), über usb hab ich noch ne 1TB-Platte dranhängen. Aber keine taucht in WinDD auf.
<x2xx3x> Auch kein Stick.
<x2xx3x> sorry - hatte kein adminrecht
<x2xx3x> geht schon
<setra> bekks, du bist freiwilliger support?
<ring0> jo, alle die hier helfen, machen das freiwillig und ehrenamtlich
<x2xx3x> ok soweit sogut: allerdings will WinDD dass das Quell und Zielmedium gleichen Partitionstypes sind. Die Platte auf Fat32 umzuschreiben wär schon arg. Funktioniert ein Bootstick überhaupt wenn er NTFS-Format hat?
<ring0> x2xx3x, ups, windd kann nur komplette partitionen kopieren. das ist nicht das, was du suchst
<x2xx3x> LetoThe2nd: wie geht'n das? Ich kann keine Datei auswählen, nur die ganze Partition dd-en. Das wird schwer zumal das Image auf ner 1TB-HDD liegt und der Stick halt nur 2GB groß ist. Bin ich grad zu blöde dazu?
<ring0> x2xx3x, ich weiß nicht, was aktuell empfohlen wird. aber es sollte ohne probleme mit win32diskimager funktionieren, deine iso auf den usb-stick zu bringen
<x2xx3x> lol - ich wart auf antwort und sie steht schon die ganze zeit da... ohh mannomann - ich brauch ne pause, lass grad nochmal ne USB-Installation per lilly durchlaufen. Und wenn das wieder nicht funktioniert werd ich den win32diskimager versuchen.
<ring0> was ist denn lilly?
<x2xx3x> Die fehlerhafte HDD hab ich jetzt mal rausgenommen - ich mein LILI, sry, ich gönn mir mal 10min pause
<ring0> ah. lili ist auch ein usb creator
<x2xx3x> jup
<dreamon__> x2xx3x, Was hast du denn vor.. CD Image 3Festplatten.. da verliert man den überblick :)
<ring0> x2xx3x, ich hab für dich gerade mal mit dem win32diskimager ein ubuntu image auf usb geschrieben unter windows. läuft einwandfrei
<x2xx3x> ist halt cool wenns worken würde weil ich aus Windows heraus ins Ubuntu kann.  Ich hab Windows eig. nur zum zocken weil mein G13-Gamepad super unterstützt wird und auch die Rat9-Mouse. Dann hätte ich gerne ein Lucid Lynx, weil dass mein letztes Ubuntu war auf dem ich ganz gut eingearbeitet war. Und obendrauf soll dann noch die aktuelle LTS zum Einarbeiten, die mich halt optisch verwirrt weil ich nichts mehr finde was ich suche. 
<ring0> oberflächen gibt es wie sand am meer, die kannst du ja austauschen nach belieben
<x2xx3x> Cool, danke, ich werds auch gleich mit Win32diskimager versuchen wenns jetzt nicht geht. 
<x2xx3x> Ja das stimmt.
<ring0> statt unity, gnome, gnome-classic, xfce, lxde, oder was auch immer ;)
<x2xx3x> ja ich hab bislang gnome verwendet. KDE hatte ich auch mal gefällt mir aber irgendwie nicht so richtig. 
<x2xx3x> lol lili ist fertig und ich hab einen einzigen ordner "VirtualBox" in dem nichts, aber auch gaarnichts drinnenliegt... na dann auf zu win32diskimager!
<ring0> viel erfolg
<x2xx3x> läuft schon :)) ich hoff ich hab mit ner iso Erfolg, ansonsten muss ich noch ein IMG saugen
<ring0> ne, iso passt
<x2xx3x> sehr leiwand :))
<x2xx3x> fertig ^^ ich reboote mal :))
<Lembert> Hallo, ich möchte mir dieses Wochenende auf einem neuen PC Ubuntu einrichten und gleich das aktuelle 14.04er nehmen. Wo finde ich davon die aktuellste "beta"?
<ring0> Lembert, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<ring0> da gibts die beta2. ansonsten könnte man die daily builds probieren. aber nach einem update der beta2 bist du ja auf dem gleichen stand
<bekks> Du kannst auch eine 12.04 nehmen und dann updaten.
<bekks> Oder eine 13.10
<Lembert> ring0: danke
<ring0> gerne
<do0fY> jetzt jemand hier, der mir bei einem smb problem helfen kann?
<ring0> do0fY, was ist denn das konkrete problem?
<do0fY> also ich möchte mit einem win8 auf ein smb share von ubuntu zugreifen
<do0fY> so, auf dem win8 system bin ich mit einem live account angemeldet. windows sagt mir, dass der tatsächliche benutzername "mmroz_000" ist
<do0fY> habe dann auf dem ubuntu einen nutzer mmroz_000 angelegt mit dem gleichen pw wie auf dem win system
<do0fY> diesen benutzer habe ich dann mit smbspasswd hab ich den dann zugefügt
<do0fY> ebenfalls mit dem gleichen pw
<do0fY> ich komm dennnoch net rein
<ring0> hm, keine ahnung
<ring0> den artikel im wiki hast du gelesen?
<do0fY> ja
<ring0> was gibt es denn als konkreten fehler? "ich komm net rein" wird es kaum sein ;)
<do0fY> zugriff verweigert
<do0fY> aksi "du kumms hier net rein" ist schon nah dran :D
<do0fY> auf nem anderen win8 system kommt hingegen eine pw abfrage, wenn ich in die freigabe will
<ring0> und anschließend kommst du rein?
<do0fY> nein
<ring0> hast du mal mit smbclient probiert?
<do0fY> da kommt dann ebenfalls, dass ich keine Berechtigung für das Ding hab
<do0fY> das sagt mir nix, ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich absolut neu in Linux bin - hab damit noch nie etwas gemacht
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_smbclient
<do0fY> und gleich das erste problem stellt sich als unüberwindbare Hürde heraus :D
<ring0> naja, wie lange probierst du es denn?
<do0fY> und was soll ich damit machen? Ich brauche ja zugriff von WIN auf UBUNTU
<do0fY> seit Mittwoch :)
<ring0> du sollst damit den zugriff auf die freigabe testen
<do0fY> von ubuntu aus auf sich selbst meinst du?
<ring0> wenn der funktioniert, liegt das zugriffsproblem nicht an deiner samba konfiguration sondern an windows
<ring0> ja, z.b.
<do0fY> und wie teste ich das damit am sinnvollsten?
<do0fY> smbclient -U mmroz_000 -L //localhost
<do0fY> so?
<ring0> steht alles in dem wiki artikel, man muss ihn nur lesen ;)
<do0fY> ja, ich hab das gelesen, weiß aber nicht was ich testen soll
<do0fY> siehst du ja darabn, dass ich dir den befehl geschickt habe. 
<ring0> copy & paste sagt mal gar nichts aus
<do0fY> wenn ich smbclient //Server/Freigabe mit meinem normalen benutzer aufrufe kommt access denied
<do0fY> mmrozek@downloadserver:~$ smbclient -U mmroz_000 //localhost/fertigedownloads
<do0fY> Enter mmroz_000's password: 
<do0fY> Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.6.3]
<do0fY> smb: \> 
<do0fY> so sieht es aus, wenn ich mich mit dem user verbinden möchte
<do0fY> keine fehlermeldung
<ring0> sieht doch gut aus. bist auf die smbclient shell gelangt
<do0fY> wie kann ich denn rausfinden, warum ich von extern net drauf komme?
<do0fY> loggt der smb server irgendwie die missglückten versuche?=
<ring0> könntest nochmal nach den shares gucken, mit -L
<ring0> ja, samba schreibt auch irgendwo ein log
<do0fY> smbclient -L meinst du?
<do0fY> da krieg ich nur die auflistung mit den möglichen befehlen:
<do0fY> Verwendung: smbclient [-?EgBVNkPeC] [-?|--help] [--usage]
<do0fY>         [-R|--name-resolve=NAME-RESOLVE-ORDER] [-M|--message=HOST]
<do0fY>         [-I|--ip-address=IP] [-E|--stderr] [-L|--list=HOST]
<do0fY>         [-m|--max-protocol=LEVEL] [-T|--tar=<c|x>IXFqgbNan]
<do0fY>         [-D|--directory=DIR] [-c|--command=STRING] [-b|--send-buffer=BYTES]
<do0fY>         [-p|--port=PORT] [-g|--grepable] [-B|--browse]
<do0fY>         [-d|--debuglevel=DEBUGLEVEL] [-s|--configfile=CONFIGFILE]
<do0fY>         [-l|--log-basename=LOGFILEBASE] [-V|--version] [--option=name=value]
<do0fY>         [-O|--socket-options=SOCKETOPTIONS] [-n|--netbiosname=NETBIOSNAME]
<ring0> du musst auch den host angeben
<do0fY>         [-W|--workgroup=WORKGROUP] [-i|--scope=SCOPE] [-U|--user=USERNAME]
<do0fY>         [-N|--no-pass] [-k|--kerberos] [-A|--authentication-file=FILE]
<do0fY>         [-S|--signing=on|off|required] [-P|--machine-pass] [-e|--encrypt]
<do0fY>         [-C|--use-ccache] service <password>
<ring0> spam hier nicht!
<ring0> für mehr als 3 zeilen bitte einen paste dienst nutzen
<do0fY> was hat das mit spam zu tun? Möchte nur möglichst viele infos geben
<do0fY> ok
<do0fY> http://pastebin.com/vsFg5wP9 so?
<ring0> genau
<ring0> ja, dein share "FertigeDownloads" existiert
<do0fY> ne idee, wieso ich net drauf komme, oder wo ich die logdatei find?
<ring0> ich würde mal kurz googlen ;)
<ring0> wieso du von windows aus nicht zugreifen kannst, keine ahnung
<do0fY> [2014/04/10 21:33:58.923886,  0] param/loadparm.c:9114(process_usershare_file)
<do0fY>   process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/downloads failed. Permission denied
<do0fY> mehr setht da nich drin :D ich fall ins koma
<ring0> in welche datei?
<do0fY> in die logdatei vom smb
<ring0> und wie heißt die? /var/log/samba?
<do0fY> genau und dann log.clientname
<ring0> kannst bestimmt das log level hochschrauben
<do0fY> ja mit -d
<ring0> oder in der smb.conf
<do0fY> aber macht er iwie nich hehe
<do0fY> bin zu doof
<do0fY> smbclient -d 10
<do0fY> müsste doch den level auf 10 setzen
<ring0> ne, nicht das loglevel vom client sondern vom server
<ring0> das legst du in der smb.conf fest
<ring0> mit smbclient konntest du dich ja auf die shell einloggen und die shares listen
<Longbottom> do0fY: Ich würde bei samba Problemen nach http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/output/diagnosis.html vorgehen. Hat mir zumindest mal geholfen.
<ring0> interessant sind ja versuche von deinem windows client aus. da soll er dann unter /var/log/samba/xy mit höherem log level protokollieren
<ring0> samba ist sowieso buh :)
<do0fY> hab auf level 10 gesetzt
<do0fY> steht trotzdem nix :D
<ring0> kannst ja mal den tip von Longbottom befolgen
<x2xx3x> hallo :D da bin ich wieder!!! Ich danke vielmals für den tipp mit win32diskimagewriter. Die Installation hat geklappt genau so wie ich das kenne und wie das meiner Meinung nach auch aussehen soll!!
<x2xx3x> YeaH!!!
<ring0> x2xx3x, herzlichen glühstrumpf :)
<x2xx3x> :D
<ring0> lag also nur an lili
<x2xx3x> ja scheint so
<x2xx3x> ich wills jetzt nicht verteufeln, vll. gibts ja Distros mit denen das unter LILI klappt. Ich dachte halt dass Ubuntu da auch dazugehört ;)  So kannst du dich täuschen.. hrhrhr
 * bekks hat noch nie was von lili gehört
 * ring0 auch nicht
<x2xx3x> Wird seinen Grund haben wie ich denke :)
<do0fY> Erneuter Versuch, jemand hier, der mir helfen kann ein SMB Share ordnungsgemäß einzurichten? 
<ring0> hast du den link von vorhin mal abgearbeitet? http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/output/diagnosis.html
<do0fY> ja
<do0fY> damit war ich seit eben beschäftigt :)
<do0fY> hat mir aber nicht geholfen
<do0fY> hab jetzt vor lauter verzweifelung einfach mal versucht per rechtsklick auf den ordner / freigabe erstellen
<do0fY> das ding für gäste freizugeben
<do0fY> aber irgendwie macht er das dann nicht für die unterordner
<do0fY> sprich, das root der freigabe ist frei - in die unterordner komme ich aber noch immer nicht
<do0fY> ok, wenn ich unte rzugriffsrechte dann sage, dass er das auf die unterordner übertragen soll, dann komm ich rein
<do0fY> linux is bestimmt echt toll - aber bis man das mal alles durchblickt, ist man 5 jahre älter :D das ist unter windows schon ne ecke benutzerfreundlicher :D
<stevieh> weil man nicht durchblicken will.
<stevieh> wenn du linux so benutzt wie windows musst du auch nix blicken
<stevieh> und darüber reden ir drüben.
<do0fY> allein schon, was man für einen aufwand betreiben muss um eine simple samba freigabe hinzubekommen. 
<do0fY> bei windows sind das 2 klicks
<bekks> 12Was bei Windows ist, ist hier egal.
<do0fY> ich wünschte ich käme mit linux so klar, wie mit windows
<ring0> du musst dich halt erstmal ordentlich einlesen, und anschließend läuft das auch. irgendwas zusammenklicken ist in der regel unter linux nicht. außerdem solltest du dich von graphischen oberflächen verabschieden und es im terminal machen
<do0fY> alle anleitungen die ich gefunden habe sind im terminal abgelaufen. Leider funktioniert das hier noch immer nicht.
<stevieh> *hmpfff*
<do0fY> das mit dem einlesen ist eben die sache. ich mache das ja gerne, weil ich spaß dran habe. aber witzigerweise muss man auf 10 verschiedenen seiten nachlesen um so simple dinge zu lösen. wenn man weiß, was man tut ist linux sicher super. aber BIS MAN ES WEIß ist halts ein langer weg
<do0fY> verglichen mit windows :)
<bekks> Erstmal solltest du lernen, Windows komplett zu vergessen.
<do0fY> bekks, sorry aber du nervst
<do0fY> schwarz/weiß denken ist nicht mein ding
<bekks> do0fY: Dein Problem, nicht meins.
<ring0> er hat aber recht :)
<do0fY> ich respektiere andere religionen, andere einstellungen und ERST RECHT ANDERE Betriebssysteme
<bekks> Ich auch. Und deswege vergleiche ich keine Betriebssysteme.
<bekks> Aber wer keine Hilfe will, kriegt auch keine - von mir.
<do0fY> du findest also, dass es Hilfe ist, wenn man sagt "Vergiss das" ?
<do0fY> grandiose einstellung
<bekks> Wenn das, woran Du dich krampfhaft festhälst nunmal falsch ist - ist das eine Hilfe, ja.
<do0fY> Windowes ist also "falsch"?
<bekks> Aber ich beende diese Diskussion mit Dir. Du willst keine Hilfe, also lasse ich es.
<ring0> in einem linux channel mit windows vergleichen zu kommen, ist falsch, ja
<stevieh> windows ist falsch
<bekks> Nein, deine "unter windows ist das aber viel schöne" Tiraden sind HIER in einem UBUNTU support channel fehl am Platz.
<do0fY> ich verdiene gute 70k euro im jahr mit windows software. so falsch kann es also nicht sein. alles eine frage der anforderung
<do0fY> bekks, lern lesen. 
<bekks> Der OFftopickanal heisst #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<bekks> Lerne lesen. Offtopic gehört dorthin, nicht hierhin.
<do0fY> habe deutlich gesagt, dass es EINFACHER ist. Von schöner war keine Rede
<bekks> Und jetzt ist diese Diskussion hier beendet.
<do0fY> dann halt die sabbel
<do0fY> dann wärs schon beendet
<bekks> Wenn Du persönlich werden willst, bist du im falschen Kanal.
<do0fY> ich dachte, die diskussion wäre beendet?
<stevieh> wenn du ein terminal bedienen könntest wären es 100k
<do0fY> genau
<do0fY> haha
<stevieh> aber dafür reichts halt nicht.
<do0fY> ihr seid witzig hier
<do0fY> wie so ne Sekte
<stevieh> ja
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<do0fY> "Hilfe, er hat Windows gesagt"
<Fuchs> koennen wir bitte zurueck zu Support? 
<do0fY> Komm mal runter
<do0fY> Ja Support ist nur dann erwünscht, wenn es im kleinen Linux Kosmos bleibt :D
<do0fY> böse Wörter wie Windows dürfen nicht gesagt werden, ohne dass man dumm von der Seite angequatscht wird
<stevieh> do0fY: nein, nicht linux. Nur ubuntu. wir sind sogar noch engstirniger.
<Fuchs> noe, aber es sollte schon on-topic sein hier drin. 
<do0fY> war es ja :) 
<Fuchs> Wie dem auch sei, diese Diskussion nun bitte beenden und zurueck zu support, danke. 
<do0fY> Support gab es hier heute den ganzen tag noch nicht ;)
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<x2xx3x_> Ich brauch bitte nochmal jemanden der mir hilft. Das Kommando: sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d' ' -f3` richtigzustellen.
<x2xx3x_> Hab schon die '´` untereinander ausgetausch - aber kein erfolg dass er das Kommando nimmt.
<mrkramps> x2xx3x_, was soll der befehl machen? wo kommt der her?
<x2xx3x_> bin grad dabei nen ulr-shortner mit dem link zur page zu posten. er soll die reste von unity aus dem system löschen weil ich gnome wieder installiert hab. 
<x2xx3x_> bit.ly/1et9gY1
<x2xx3x_> oben in rot ist ja zu lesen was nicht stimmt - aber WAS nicht stimmt erschließt sich mir nicht
<bekks> Dann fehlt da der Resource Locator an dem String. Und wo kommt der Code her?
<x2xx3x_> http://www.geekpub.de/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-unity-entfernen-und-gnome-installieren/
<mrkramps> x2xx3x_, bei mir ist hier nichts rot
<x2xx3x_> bei mir steht da: Update 05.07.2012: Beim letzten Kommando hatten sich falsche Begrenzer eingeschlichen, danke für den Hinweis!
<x2xx3x_> in rot
<mrkramps> x2xx3x_, aso
<mrkramps> aber dann geh mal davon aus, dass der befehl jetzt korrigiert wurde
<x2xx3x_> öhm - hahaha
<mrkramps> der ist so auch korrekt, obwohl statt backticks `` halt $() für eingebettet befehle empfohlen wird
<x2xx3x_> voll
<mrkramps> x2xx3x_, meinste echt, der hätte den unkorrigierten befehl in seinem blogartikel stehen lasse?
<x2xx3x_> hm bin davon ausgegangen weil ja die posts drunter auch noch da sind. ich hab mich an den ersten Kommentar geklammert. 
<mrkramps> x2xx3x_, sei's drum, ist immerhin löblich, dass du dir darüber gedanken gemacht hast, statt den einfach nur zu kopieren *thumbsup*
<x2xx3x_> :D danke, ich brauch wieder Übung in Linux Dingen. Was man in nem Jahr nicht alles vergisst. Unglaublich.
<x2xx3x_> Danke trotzdem fürs drauf Aufmerksam machen :) 
<micky_> Hallo
<micky_> Jemand da?
<mrkramps> !frag > micky_ 
<mrkramps> hm, das hat auch mal funktioniert ...
<mrkramps> micky_, ja
<micky_> Ich nutze Linux erst seit kurzem und bin noch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Distro... Hab dazu ein paar Fragen: Zunächst zu meinem Ziel / dem Zweck. Sicherheit hat oberste Priorität. Ich will außerdem linux auf einem Laptop instalieren und darin dann eine virtuelle Maschiene. Daher ist es wichtig dass die Distro schnell ist... 
<mrkramps> und wo ist jetzt die frage?
<micky_> Ich habe mir Lubuntu angesehen. Gefällt mir soweit gut. Jetzt meine Fragen bzgl der Sicherheit: Nutzt Lubuntu die gleichen Repo server wie Ubuntu und bekommt Lubuntu genauso schnell Sicherheitsupdates wie Ubuntu?
<mrkramps> micky_, der unterbau ist bei allen *ubuntus der gleiche
<mrkramps> gleiche paketquellen, gleiche update
<micky_> ok
<micky_> daher auch gleicher update server?
<mrkramps> die derivate unterscheiden sich lediglich in der desktopumgebung und der dafür zusammengestellten anwendersoftware
<mrkramps> micky_, update server kannste dir aus einem haufen spiegelserver selber aussuchen
<micky_> ok
<mrkramps> micky_, oder du bleibst halt beim hauptserver von canonical
<micky_> ich lerne noch die comand line Bedienung... 
<micky_> geht das realtiv einfach, ggf. per in der GUI?
<micky_> Default in Lubuntu ist Canonical ahuptserver bzw. das könnte man so einstellen ohne große Probleme?
<mrkramps> micky_, ja das ist in den einstellungen der grafischen aktualisierungsverwaltung
<micky_> Ok. super... 
<ring0> ein terminal mit kommandozeile steht dir auch in der grafischen oberfläche zur verfügung
<micky_> Grundsätzlich ist es ja sehr unwahrscheinlich dass eine distro malware irgendeiner art enthält. Die einzige Sicherheit das aber zu wissen ist doch dass viele Nutzer die betreffender Distro nutzen und evtl. in der Distro eingebaute Viren/Trojaner o.ä. melden würden. Außerdem steht zb. Hinter Ubuntu ein Unternehmen dass seine Reputation verlieren würde... 
<mrkramps> micky_, das ist im prinzip so korrekt, ja
<micky_> Besteht eine solche Gefahr theoretisch bei Distrubutionen die weniger verbreitet sind (wie Linuxlite oder Lubuntu)? 
<mrkramps> micky_, jain :)
<mrkramps> die softwarekomponenten, die eingesetzt werden sind im prinzip überall die gleichen - ggf. in unterschiedl. versionen
<mrkramps> lubuntu hat zwar eine geringere verbreitung als ubuntu, aber es ist die gleiche ditribution
<mrkramps> nur ein anderes derivat
<mrkramps> und linuxlite basiert ebenfalls auf den gleichen quellen wie ubuntu
<micky_> Aber man läd ja eine andere ISO datei runter die die Lubuntu Leute (oder eine Person) manipulieren könnten  
<mrkramps> micky_, hast du für windows mal was bei chip oder so runtergeladen?
<micky_> klar :) Würde ich aber für meinen Anwendungszwekc hier nicht mehr machen :)
<mrkramps> wäre das gleiche problem
<mrkramps> aber die quellen sind vertrauenswürdig und die isos aus den offiziellen quellen sind auch entsprechend "markiert"
<micky_> wie *markiert*
<micky_> ?
<mrkramps> stich wort: md5sum
<micky_> *soll ich auch immer mrkramps davor schreiben?*
<micky_> ok verstehe... 
<mrkramps> micky_, nein
<micky_> aber diese md5 nummer wird ja von den Lubuntu leuten generiert?
<mrkramps> und?
<mrkramps> lubuntu ist ein offizielles derivat
<micky_> ok
<jokrebel> Dem Anbieter Deiner Wunsch-Distibution solltest Du schon vertrauen, sonst ist es die falsche.
<mrkramps> jokrebel, danke … so ein argument fehlte mir gerade ^^
<jokrebel> Aber die Diskussion von für und wieder der unterschiedlichen Distributionen ist hier eh offtopic ;-)
<mrkramps> jokrebel, bislang basieren alle genannten distros auf ubuntu ;)
<micky_> Im Endeffekt hab ich ja keine Ahnung von Linux :) Geht mir nur darum in etwa die Wahrscheinlichkeiten versch. Risiken einzuordnene....Wie lang würde es denn dauern bis ein potentieller Schadcode von Nutzern entdeckt werden würde? Wie wahrschinlich wäre es dass er gar nicht entdeckt wird? 
<mrkramps> also im aktuellen fall mit openSSL hat es irgendwie 2 oder 3 jahre gedauert
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Trotzdem ist es eine Diskussion und kein echtes Support-Anliegen ;-)
<micky_> Wo soll ich das sonst fragen
<micky_> ?
<jokrebel> #ubuntu-de-offtopic zum Beispiel
<micky_> Im Lubuntu irc ist keiner :) 
<mrkramps> micky_, aber normalerweise fällt sowas bereits bei der prüfung neuen codes durch andere entwickler auf
<jokrebel> ...und hier sollten wirklich nur spezielle problembezogene Ubuntufragen besprochen werden. Danke
<jokrebel> allgemeine Diskussionen von für und wieder was auch immer bitte nebenan. (Ich beteilig mich dann auch gerne mit dran)
<micky_> ok
<micky_> moment
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-12
<maltee_h> Hi allesamt!
<maltee_h> Bald ist es ja soweit - Ubuntu 14.04 kommt heraus! Ich wollte daher zu dieser Zeit meinen Rechner neu aufsetzen. Man liest ja immer wieder davon, dass eine SSD und eine HDD ganz sinnvoll ist für einen Desktop Rechner. Was meint ihr? Wie schaut das ganze mit der Sicherheit aktuell aus (im Sinne von: Hält die SSD durch oder gehen die immer noch so schnell kaputt?). Und macht es dann Sinn, das Betriebssystem z.B. a
<bekks> maltee_h: Dein Pst war zu lang. "das Betriebssystem z.B. a".
<maltee_h> Und macht es dann Sinn, das Betriebssystem z.B. auf der SSD auszulagern und alles andere auf der HDD oder wie sollte man da am besten vorgehen?
<bekks> Ja, macht es. Solange deine SSD keine 10 Jahre alt ist, hat das Wearleveling auch nicht mit Datensicherheit zu tun, weil du es nicht mehr schaffen wirst, die Platte kaputtzuschreiben. Und selbst wenn: wenn Dir dein System wichtig ist, machst Du Backups.
<bekks> Zu beachten ist sowohl bei SSD als auch HDD auf jeden Fall das Alignment, wenn die physikalische Blockgröße größer als 512 Byte ist.
<bekks> Mehr Informationen dazu findest du hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Alignment
<bekks> Was Du, da Du ja die Wahl hast, nicht tun solltest, ist Swap auf die SSD zu legen. Das ist reine Verschwendung, wenn Du auch noch eine HDD zusätzlich hast.
<maltee_h> bekks: Danke erstmal. Ja, ich würde mir dann in den nächsten Tage eine neue SSD kaufen. Was sollte ich denn am besten alles darauf auslagern? Was macht Sinn, was nicht?
<bekks> Darauf lagerst Du nichts aus, darauf installierst du das OS. Swap auf die HDD, ebenso /data  auf die HDD. Patz ist bei Daten wichtiger als Geschwindigkeit, daher braucht man Sie nicht zwangsweise auf der HDD zu haben. Interessant wird der verfügbare Platz auf der SSD (mehr als 30GB brauchst du nicht für OS plus + /home zusammen) für so Dinge wie virtuelle Maschinen, etc. - oder halt eine Handvoll Daten, die dauernd schnell im Zugriff sein ...
<bekks> ... müssen - allerdings keine Spiele.
<maltee_h> bekks: Mal eine Verständnisfrage: Wenn ich das OS auf die SSD lege und den Swap sowie /data auf die HDD, ist dann nur das reine Betriebssystem auf der SSD? Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich Programme über die Paketverwaltung installiere. Sind diese dann auf der SSD oder HDD?
<maltee_h> Und wenn du sagst, dass das /home Verzeichnis mit auf die SSD kommt: Aber dort sind doch auch Ordner drin wie bspw. /home/[NAME]/Bilder oder Videos und co. Würden diese dann nicht auch unnötig auf der SSD sein?
<bekks> maltee_h: Programme gehören zum OS und sind dann auf der SSD. Wie gesagt, Spiele solltest du auch auf die HDD auslagern, denen nutzt die SSD nichts.
<maltee_h> bekks: Ok, alles klar. Reichen denn dann 60 oder 120GB als SSD überhaupt aus?
<bekks> maltee_h: Die Handvoll Ordner die in /home per default angelegt werden, tun ja niemandem weh. Leg darin einfach einen Symlink /home/user/Bilder/user -> /data/Bilder/user/ an und gut :)
<maltee_h> bekks: Ok, alles klar. Und noch eine Frage aus Interesse: Warum bringt das denn den Spielen nichts (also diese auf der SSD auszulagern?)
<nagetier> Wird wohl stark vom Spiel selber abhängig sein
<nagetier> Wenn die einzelnen Level viel Daten übertragen müssen, und es dir wichtig ist einer der Ersten auf dem Spielfeld zu sein, sollten die imho schon auf eine SSD.. nur wird die dadurch auch um ein Mehrfaches belastet (und schneller kaputt sein)
<bekks> Spieledaten werden einmal geladen und das war es dann. Da wird nicht dauernd zugegriffen.
<bekks> Da ist eine schnelle CPU und eine schnelle RAM Anbindung an die CPU deutlich wichtiger.
<maltee_h> ok
<maltee_h> Aber wenn bspw. das /home Verzeichnis auf der SSD ist, dann sind dort doch zwangsweise Daten, oder etwa nicht? Wenn ich bspw. in PHP programmiere, packe ich meine Projekte in den public_html Ordner im Homeverzeichnis. Dieses würde doch dann auch alles auf der SSD liegen, oder nicht?
<bekks> Ja, das liegt dann auf der SSD - das ist aber untragisch, weil das a) nicht wirklich viele Daten sind (grössentechnisch) und b) ackerst du da ja auch dauernd drauf herum.
<bekks> Imho ist es dann sinnvoller, das ganze auch lokal über ein SVN Repo abzubilden, und den Workspace auf der SSD zu haben. Und das Repo auf der HDD. Das wiederum eröffnet Dir die Chancen, die Dir eine Versionskontrollsystem bietet.
<maltee_h> Ok. Also macht es demnach keinen Sinn, dass Homeverzeichnis auf die HHD zu lagern!?
<bekks> So ist es. :)
<bekks> Ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter, und habe div. SVN Repos für code, scripte, configs, etc. in einer VM, und greife von allen Rechnern darauf zu.
<bekks> Dadurch habe ich eine zentrale Speicherstelle, die ich auch nur einmal sichern muss.
<maltee_h> Also läuft dein Computer 24/7 und du bootest immer eine VM mit?
<bekks> Nein, der läuft nicht 24/7, aber die VM wird jedesmal mitgestartet, wenn der VM Host gestartet wird.
<maltee_h> Und wie schaffst du es dann, dass du von jedem Rechner aus darauf zugreifen kannst? Ist die VM im lokalen Netzwerk eingebunden?
<bekks> Ja, ist sie. Virtualbox VM, Autostart enabled, und bridged mode verwendet.
<bekks> Auf der VM laufen auch noch squid3, apt-cacher-ng, ein Webserver für Kickstart, mysql, phpmyadmin, und andere Serverdienste
<maltee_h> Also im Prinzip ein Ubuntu Server, ok.
<bekks> Ja.
<maltee_h> Und welches Programm nutzt du, damit du eine VM hast?
<bekks> Virtualbox.
<maltee_h> Aber wie funktioniert da denn ein Autostart? Ich kenne nur die GUI, das heißt, ich klicke auf das System und es bootet in einem neuen Fenster
<bekks> maltee_h: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#autostart-linux :)
<bekks> Man legt eine textbasierte Config an, welcher User was starten darf, setzt dann Autostart für die VM auf enabled, das wars.
<maltee_h> Und wie kannst du dann auf diese zugreifen? Via SSH?
<maltee_h> Oder Daten übertragen? Ist die im System gemounted?
<bekks> ssh, nfs, ftp, http, svn.
<bekks> Als Datengrab habe ich ein NAS, das ist dann nochmal separat zu sehen.
<bekks> Darauf greife ich mit div. Endgeräten per Samba, NFS, UPNP zu.
<maltee_h> bekks: Nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema: Habe mir gerade mal eine Samsung SSD herausgesucht. Und du meinst, 120GB reichen!?
<bekks> maltee_h: Ja, völlig. IMHO.
 * Loetmichel hat seinbem arbeitsplatzrechner in der firma gestern eine neue 80gb rotierend verpasst
<Loetmichel> weil die alte verreckt ist
<Loetmichel> ist jetzt alles notwendige installiert: nicht mal 20gb verballert
<Loetmichel> solange du kein steam und einen sack spiele isntallierst sollte es reichen mit 120gb ;-)
<Loetmichel> (und wir haben noch so 250 von den 80gb Maxtor satas ;-)
<Loetmichel> oh, sorry, das sollte in OT, nicht geshen daß ich im hauptchannel bin
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> meine systemzeit hängt exakt eine minunte hinterher. jmd ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte?
<subz3r0> "netzwerkzeit" ist auf "an"
<bekks> Kontrollier deine NTP Einstellungen, und setz ggf. manuell den NTP auf, und benutz dabei pool.ntp.org statt die Ubuntuserver.
<subz3r0> bekks: wo die einstellunen überprüfen? "ntpq" ist hier nicht standardmäßig installiert gewesen
<bekks> ntpq ist nur ein client.
<subz3r0> hab die uhrzeit mit uhrzeit.org verglichen und mir ist halt aufgefallen, dass die uhr exakt eine minute faalsch geht
<bekks> Das Paket heisst ntp
<bekks> Und über die Verlässlichkeit von uhrzeit.org kann ich nichts sagen, übebr die Verlässlichkeit von pool.ntp.org schon :)
<subz3r0> also ntp installieren?
<subz3r0> was benutzt ubuntu denn standardmäßig? weil auf netzwerkzeit ist die uhr ja gestellt mit dem schalter..
<bekks> Ubuntu nutzt per default die NTP server von Ubuntu.
<subz3r0> scheint wieder zu passen. danke :)
<maltee_h> Naja, ich bin mal weg! Danke für eure Hilfe! :)
<micky> Hallo zusammen! Ich bin ein ziemlicher Linux Noob aber fange an es zu mögen!! Hab ein paar Fragen (die ich auch schon gegoggelt habe): Zb. Ist das Ubuntu Software Center = Respository Server oder verweist das Software Center auch auf Server von Drittanbietern? 
<leszek> micky: das Software Center nimmt alle Pakete aus allen eingetragenen Paketquellen. Egal ob Fremdquellen oder Ubuntu Quellen
<leszek> micky: Du hast quasi unter /etc/apt/sources.list und /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ (hier aufgeteilt in einzelne Dateien) alle Paketquellen aus der sich das Software Center bedienen darf
<Rochvellon> micky: im software-center sind erstmal nur die ubuntu-quellen freigeschaltet. weitere paketquellen musst du explizit freischalten.
<micky> Unter Edit > Software Sources kann man versch. Quellen angeben.Habe das gestestet. Aber egal was ich anhacke es wird mir immer die gleiche Software für meine Suche angezeigt
<micky> Ok. Das heißt alles was ich dort finde (wenn ich nicht weitere Quellen angebe) liegt auf von Canonical überprüften/betriebenen Servern...
<NikP> Ist es möglich, dass man auf eine Sambafreigabe auf meinen Server im lokalen Netzwerk nur schreiben kann, wenn man mit Windows den Netzwerkpfad auf meine Serverfreigabe (mein Home-Verzeichnis) als z.B. S: erstellt, man dann ein Häkchen bei "Verbindung mit anderen Anmeldeinformationen herstellen", man dann meinen Benutzernamen eingibt und nur damit schreiben kann? Also ich meine jetzt nicht, dass man bei den Definitionen in der smb.conf "writeable = yes" schre
<NikP> ibt, denn dann können ja auch unangemeldete Gäste darauf schreiben. Ist das möglich?
<Rochvellon> micky: hast du, nachdem du andere quellen aktiviertest, auch die softwarelisten aktualisiert? das kannst du bspw. in der konsole mittels "sudo apt-get update" bewerkstelligen
<micky> Rochvellon, alles was ich gemacht habe war unter Software Center > Edit > Software Sources > Ubuntu Software die haken 2 und drei 3 raus (sodass nur noch canonical -supported ... angehackt war). Unter dem Reiter "Other Software" ist nicht angehackt. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass es alleine davon abhängt, was ich für Software angezeigt bekomme, ob man unter Software center > View> " all software" oder "canonical maintained soft
<Rochvellon> ach micky, ich sehe gerade, dass dein prozessor vt-d nicht unterstützt. insofern läuft wohl eine virtualisierung auf dieser cpu nur software-seitig, was nicht gerade der performance zuträglich ist.
<micky> ....worauf ich hinaus will ist: Wenn man die Wahl hat Software entweder aus dem Software Center zu instalieren oder per command line (apt get install) oder sie auf der Seite des Drittanbieter Entwicklers herunterzuladen: Welches ist die sicherste / vertrauenswürdigste Quelle. Und nutzt "apt-get install" die identischen Quellen wie das Software Center nur dass das SC  eine grafische Öberfläche hat?
<Rochvellon> micky: das software-center ist, wie synaptics und aptitude auch, "nur" eine grafische oberfläche für apt-get, die die selben quellen nutzt, die du im system eingetragen hast
<micky> hast du die priesgünstigste cpu mit vt-d unterstützung gerade im kopf, dann bringe ich den laptop ggf. zurück. Erst gekauft... 
<micky> sowas wird schnell teuer http://www.hardwareschotte.de/preisvergleich/Intel-Core-i5-3330-BX80637I53330-p21659395  :)
<Rochvellon> micky: intel listet gerade nur die corei-cpus als vt-d-fähig
<Rochvellon> http://ark.intel.com/de/search/advanced?VTD=true&MarketSegment=MBL
<micky> sowas ist out of range http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+thinkpad+x230+2325+swf+cto+notebook
<bekks> micky: Paketinstallation: software center und apt-get machen genau dasselbe: sie nutzen die Ubunturepos. Wenn Du Drittsoftware installierst, hast du keinerlei Qualitätskontrolle, und ggf. kann diese Software dein System (zer)stören.
<NikP> Weiß wirklich niemand etwas über mein Problem?
<Rochvellon> oder du schaust auch mal nach gebrauchten notebooks mit einer core2-cpu. oder du schaust auch bei amd-systemen, die deutlich günstiger sind und amd-v wohl bei allen aktuellen cpus unterstützen. zumal auch der chipsatz dafür schon ausgelegt ist bzw. sein sollte
<jokrebel_> Ich möchte in jpg-Dateien Text einfügen. Mit Gimp klappt das auch recht schön. Wenn ich nun aber den selben Text bei einer großen Zahl von solchen Bilddateien einfügen möchte ist das dann doch manuell aufwändig. Gibt es da einfachere Möglichkeiten auf die ich nur noch nicht gestoßen bin?
<bekks> Rochvellon: VT-x ist ebenfalls HW Virtualisierung. VT-d ist HW Virt mit Directed I/O. http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Intel_VT_Virtualisierungsfunktionen_im_%C3%9Cberblick
<Rochvellon> bekks: danke :)
<bekks> NikP: Ich habe deine Problemerklärung nicht verstanden. Was genau willst Du tun?
<micky> Overall beste Preisleistungs Variante? 
<bekks> Und VT-d braucht man de facto nur, wenn man auf dediziert HW an eine VM durchreichen will, so dass der Host die HW tatsächlich an die VM abgibt.
<bekks> micky: Preisberatung bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<micky> Gebraucht würde ich zu vermiden versuchen wollen
<NikP> Ich möchte, dass Gäste keinen Schreibzugriff auf meine smb-Freigabe haben, sondern nur wenn ich angemeldet bin.
<micky> ah wieder im support gelandet
<micky> ...lol wie gestern schon 
<bekks> NikP: allow guests = no
<NikP> OK, werde ich mal probieren.
<bekks> NikP: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server kennst Du schon?
<micky> *hab in den off topic gewechselt... danke erstmal!
<NikP> bekks: Ja, den Artikel kenne ich schon, habe ihn mir auch schonmal komplett durchgelesen.
<nagetier> micky, #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<NikP> bekks: Nee, mit "allow guests = no" klappts auch nicht
<bekks> HAst du Samba danach neugestartet?
<bekks> Und wo genau hast du das eingetragen, in welche Sektion der smb.conf?
<NikP> bekks: Insgesamt sieht's bei mir jetzt so aus: "[home] | path = /home/nik | public = yes | read only = yes | allow guest = no" ("|" Sollen hier neue Zielen sein)
<bekks> !pastebin | NikP 
<bekks> !pastebin > NikP 
<bekks> Moaaaarrrr. Wo ist der Bot.
<NikP> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7239015/
<micky> nagetier, Habs geschafft. Bin erst im englischen Offtopic chat gelandet...
<NikP> bekks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7239015/
<KleinesWichtelch> hi benötige hier mal eben hilfe, mein 'indicator-sound' in dem unity top-panel ist verschwunden, hab schon ein restart über 'killall unity-panel-ser..' sowie eine reinstallation vom indicator-panel hinter mir, das komische ist das es sowohl im login-screen als auch als gastuser vorhanden ist, bloß nicht beim hauptuser, version 13.10
<ppq> KleinesWichtelch, sieh mal nach, ob er noch im autostart ist. bei mir ist er dort neulich auch deaktiviert worden durch irgendein update.
<ppq> aktivieren und alles war wieder gut
<KleinesWichtelch> ppq: wie mach ich das?
<ppq> KleinesWichtelch, ehrlich gesagt: keine ahnung
<ppq> mit unity kenne ich mich nicht aus
<ppq> habe xfce
<ppq> aber das sollte sich ganz gut recherchieren lassen
<KleinesWichtelch> hmm das ist ja mal ein mist, das paket heißt 'indicator-panel' aber es lässt sich nicht über den gleichnamigen befehl öffnen o.o
<ppq>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<ppq> bzw. /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<ppq> kannst das ja testweise mal ausführen.
<KleinesWichtelch> kurze aufklärung falls hier jemand mit gleichem problem auftaucht... gerade kurz die audio-einstellungen geöffnet und nach einem reboot tauchte das applet wieder auf, verstehe einer mal warum...
<micky> Versuche gerade Lubuntu zu installieren und bekomme diesen Fehler http://askubuntu.com/questions/393418/unsafe-swap-space-detected
<micky> Die Askubuntu seite liefert eine Lösung aber ich weiß nicht was sudo swapoff --all macht... Wüßte gerne was ich da eingebe... 
<ring0> du kannst das selbst schnell prüfen, indem du man swapoff im terminal eingibst
<ring0> man wie manual :)
<micky> aber man sollte doch nicht einfach irgendein sudo command eingeben 
<micky> wer weiß was das macht... 
<ring0> ja, du prüst vorher mit "man swapoff" was swapoff macht.
<micky> Wenn ich weiß was ich mache bin ich Herr meiner Sichehit
<micky> ah genau
<ring0> hast du erkannt, was es macht?
<micky> lese noch
<micky> was ist swapping? 
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap
<micky> Ok. Aber führt swapoff - all dann dazu dass ich gar keinen Swap mehr habe. Ist das nicht schlecht/gefährlich?
<micky> oder wird der während der installation neu angelegt?
<ring0> das führt nur zum temporären deaktivieren
<ring0> während der installation wird eine swap partition erzeugt. das siehst du dann auch
<micky> und worin besteht mein Problem eigentlich? Bzw. warum bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung. Muss dazu sagen, dass die Installation in einer VM ist.. Fehlermeldung siehe hier Siehe http://askubuntu.com/questions/393418/unsafe-swap-space-detected
<ring0> der installer beschwert sich nur, weil die swap partition im live modus nicht verschlüsselt ist. deswegen will er, dass du die swap entweder deaktivierst oder verschlüsselst bevor du in der installationsroutine weitergehst
<ring0> einfach swap deaktivieren, installer wieder starten und gut
<micky> ok
<ring0> die fehlermeldung kommt nicht, wenn man im installer keine verschlüsselung wählt. wählt man verschlüsselung, will der installer nur sicherstellen, dass die rahmenbedingungen optimal sind
<micky> ok. hab den befehl in "try ubuntu" eingegeben aber keine bestätigung bekommen dass irgendwas ausgeführt wurde. Der Cursor springt einfach wieder zur eingabe.... Hat es trotzdem geklappt?
<micky> *mit try ubuntu meine: Im Terminal in der Probier Version von Luuntu... wie in dem link oben beschrieben... 
<ring0> "try ubuntu" im terminal eingeben bewirkt gar nichts
<micky> nein ich meine: "Try to boot via "Try Ubuntu" instead of "Install Ubuntu" and run the command" <- Option im Installationssetup und dann in dieser lubuntu Try Version  in einem Terminal... 
<ring0> nein
<ring0> "try ubuntu" ist ein menüpunkt beim booten, den du statt "install ubuntu" auswählen kannst
<micky> genau das hab ich gemacht
<ring0> nachdem ubuntu dann im live-modus gestartet ist, öffnest du ein terminal und gibst den swapoff befehl ein
<ring0> anschließend klickst du auf "install ubuntu"
<micky> dann bin ich in einem lubuntu system dann Terminal starten dann hab ich den befehl eingegeben 
<micky> so hab ichs gemacht
<micky> hätte ich eine art bestätigung bekommen sollen?
<ring0> nein
<ring0> anschließend klickst du auf "install ubuntu" und bist im normalen installer
<micky> ok
<micky> andere frage sind alle comand line befehle case sensitiv?
<ring0> ja
<ring0> infos zu den befehlen gibt es entweder mit "befehl --help" oder "man befehl" in ausführlicherer form
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Einf%C3%BChrung
<ring0> das könnte für dich interessant sein
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht
<ring0> ebenso
<micky> super danke. Gute Links! Werde ich lesen!
<ring0> das ubuntuusers wiki ist echt lesenswert. würde ich als erste anlaufstelle nutzen
<ring0> :)
<micky> Wollte ohnehin nach einem Comand line einführungs guide fragen... 
<micky> schaue mir gerade das hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnSUX2otYos an aber das geht mir etwas zu langsam
<micky> Nochmal zu der Installation: Es gibt eine Option "Use LVM with the new Ubuntu installation". Der ganze Zweck der Installation ist maximale Sicherheit. Ich habe diesen Laptop für sicherheitsrelevante Dinge reserviert und will Lubuntu als host System nutzen als auch als guest System in einer VM
<micky> Könnte diese LVM Option die Sicherheit theoretisch irgendwie gefährenden. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager Habe ich angelesen bin aber nicht sofort draus schlau geworden
<ring0> nein, hat mit sicherheit nichts zu tun
<micky> kann man das in einfach worte fassen was diese Option macht
<micky> ?
<ring0> lvm ist wie eine zusätzliche schicht, um mehrere geräte oder partitionen zusammenzufassen
<micky> aber da wird nicht die guest und die host partition zusammengefasst und die beiden können auch nicht miteinander komunizieren?
<ring0> das hat nichts mit virtualisierung zu tun
<micky> Ist es ratsam diese Option anzuhacken?
<ring0> lässt sich allgemein schwer sagen, aber ich würde zu nein tendieren. brauchst du wohl kaum
<micky> "it aloows taking snapshots" Ist das sowas wie ein Systemwiederherstellungspunkt in Windows? Kann man so einen Wiederherstellungspunkt genauso auch ohne LVM machen?
<ring0> das hat nichts mit lvm zu tun
<micky> Sorry für die dummen Fragen... 
<micky> In der Lubuntu installation heißt es unter der LVM Option "it aloows taking snapshots"
<micky> *allows
<ring0> kein problem
<ring0> ach so, ja das ist lvm spezifisch. brauchst du aber nicht
<ring0> mit einem windows systemwiederherstellungspunkt hat das auch wenig zu tun
<ring0> ich habe hier noch drei heiße seiten für dich:
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Erste_Schritte
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen
<micky> http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/LVM_Snapshots ist eher so ein server ding oder?
<ring0> naja, du kannst halt einfach snapshots von deinen lvm geräten machen. das kannst du aber auch von normalen partitionen
<ring0> lvm ist interessant, wenn du neue geräte in vorhandene partitionen einbinden willst. also grob, z.b. /home ist voll, neue festplatte rein, neue festplatte dem /home, was ein lvm volume ist, hinzufügen
<ring0> fertig. verstehste?
<micky> verstehe
<micky> Jetzt kann ich nur die Option "Encryption" nur zusammen mit der LVM Option wählen sonst gibts anscheinend keine Verschlüsselung......
<micky> ???
<ring0> ja, das ist eine komfortlösung
<micky> dann mach ich eben lvm?
<ring0> ja
<ring0> geht auch ohne, aber ist komfortabler
<micky> ok
<micky> ah jetzt kommt das swap ding wieder
<ring0> sonst müsstest du für jede verschlüsselte partition das passwort beim start eingeben. so gibst du einmal ein passwort ein für den "container", darin sind dann lvm volumes für deine einzelnen partitionen: root, home, swap, etc
<micky> Habe wieder die Swap Fehlermeldung bekommen. Grund könnte sein, dass ich die VM beendet habe nachdem ich den swapoff befehl eingegeben habe. Dann hab ich die Vm wieder neu gestartet und die Installation neu begonnne... 
<ring0> ja, logisch
<ring0> bei einem live-medium gehen alle änderungen beim ausschalten verloren
<micky> ok
<micky> noma
<micky> also reicht es auch nich wenn ich innerhalb des Lubuntu Probier Desktops auf neustarten gehe?
<ring0> wofür soll das reichen?
<micky> ah da steht ich soll die insatlallation aus der Probier system heraus machen... 
<ring0> jo, lesen und so ;)
<micky> :)
<micky> aber ist das genauso sauber?
<ring0> "try ubuntu", swapoff, "install ubuntu"
<ring0> klar
<ring0> dieses neustarten ist eine windowskrankheit
<micky> gut 
<micky> scheint zu funktionieren
<ring0> hervorragend
<ring0> die letzten drei links hast du bekommen?
<micky> ja :) 
<micky> less ich! Danke nochmal
<ring0> gut, dann hast du ja etwas zum zeitvertreib während dem warten :)
<ring0> gerne
<micky> Hab noch eine andere Frage die mehr oder weniger mit Linux zu tun hat.
<micky> Ich trade Bitcoin und andere Crypto Währungen und will die Sicherheit maximieren auf einem ausschließlich für diesen Zweck vorgesehenen Laptop (nicht der an demich gerade sitze). Es gibt zum einen das Trading das im Brwoser stattfindet und zum anderen gibt es verschidenen Wallet Programme deren Walletdateien, die die Coins enthalten..... 
<micky> Beide Bereiche müssen an sich safe sein aber bergen auch in sich Gefahren: Der Trading bereich weil In-Browser und die Wallet Walllet Dateien weil Software von Drittanbietern (viele verschidene)....
<micky> Wie kann ich hier max Sicherheit bekommen? Virtuelle maschiene und so die beiden bereiche voneinander abgrenzen oder dual boot um das gleiche zu erreichen etc?
<ring0> das ist wohl eher eine frage für #ubuntu-de-offtopic da es hier nicht wirklich einen konkreten ubuntu bezug gibt
<micky> ok
<ring0> virtualisierung als ansatz hört sich jedenfalls erstmal nicht verkehrt an
<micky> hab die Frage nochmal in 'offtiopic zusammengefasst
<micky> *offtopic
<ring0> dualboot windows/linux halte ich für gar kein sicherheitskonzept
<smeexs> kann man die fehlerberichterstattung deaktivieren ?
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apport
<ring0> ja, wäre auch der erste google treffer gewesen ;)
<smeexs> ch hab die seite 4 mal gelesen 
<smeexs> so blind , sorry
<ring0> hast gefunden jetzt?
<smeexs> ja danke 
<ring0> kein ding ;)
<denniswisnia> hey
<PBeck> ahoi
<denniswisnia> ich habe ein LVM, da möchte ich eine PV ausbauen, aber nun sagt er immer: " No extents available for allocation"
<denniswisnia> der speicherplatz ist aber eigentlich da.
<denniswisnia> bzw, wenn ich eine neue platte via USB anschließe und diese in das LVM mitaufnahme um ein pvmove zu machen, diese dann später intern einbaue - wird die vom LVM wieder sauber erkannt?
<muh_> Hi zusammen
<muh_> ich habe ein Frage und zwar habe ich RAR Archive, welche sich nicht entpacken lassen. Installiert ist scheinbar ein unrar 4.0 
<muh_> ich brauche aber ein unrar 5 für diese archive. 
<muh_> kann mir jemand kurz erläutern, wie man sowas updatet?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu hast du?
<leszek> muh_: ich sehe rar 5.0 jetzt nicht schon fertig paketiert irgendwo. Im schlimmsten Fall müsstest du es selber kompilieren
<ppq> muh_, https://winrar-edu.com/dl/rarlinux-x64-5.0.1.tar.gz bzw. https://winrar-edu.com/dl/rarlinux-5.0.1.tar.gz
<muh_> 12.04
<k1l_> leszek: in trusty ist es und es gibt PPAs
<ppq> muh_, da sollte eine einzelne, statisch gelinkte binary drin sein. damit kannst du es vielleicht entpacken
<muh_> ehm, sorry. ich verstehe nur bahnhof :-) Bin recht neu in der linux welt
<ppq> leszek, selber kompilieren? schön wärs ^^
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ppa  hier ist das drin, ist aber auch eine menge anderer kram drin :/
<k1l_> muh_: das PPA hier sieht besser aus
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~trinitronx/+archive/unrar-nonfree
<leszek> k1l_: echt hab wohl nach dem falschen paket geguckt
<leszek> ppq: ja ich hab nach dem freien rar nachbau geguckt :P
<muh_> k1l_, kann ich das iwie über die console installieren?
<k1l_> leszek: jo
<muh_> oder wie funktioniert das?
<k1l_> muh_: ja.
<ppq> muh_, einfach runterladen und entpacken. wenn du ein 64bit linux hast, das erste, sonst das zweite. dann ein terminal öffnen und in das verzeichnis gehen, in dem die .rar archive liegen. dann eingeben: "/home/user/Downloads/rar/unrar bla.rar" (den pfad zum programm natürlich anpassen)
<k1l_> muh_: click mal auf das "(read baout installing)" im text auf der seite. im neuen fenster wird  das dann erklärt mit add-apt-repository
<ppq> muh_, alternativ natürlich via ppa, wie k1l_ sagt
<muh_> oki
<ppq> oh, unrar x bla.rar muss es natürlich heißen
<k1l_> wait, you want to unrar unrar? :)
<ppq> hihi
<muh_> ok, also das repo habe ich hinzugefügt
<ppq> yo dawg, i heard you like rar
<muh_> aber wie update ich das nun?
<k1l_> muh_: sudo apt-get update 
<k1l_> muh_: dann sudo apt-get upgrade
<k1l_> dann sollte er dir anzeigen, dass er unrar updaten möchte
<muh_> ok, hat er gemacht
<muh_> wenn ich nun versuche über die GUI zu entpakcen, sagt er, dass er ein PW braucht ... gibt mir aber keine option eines anzugeben hehe
<ring0> muh_, dann probier es doch mal über das terminal statt über die gui
<daswort> wie heißt das graphische programm mit dem man für einen offline rechner aktualisierungen herunterladen kann? Gibt es auch für Windows, irgendein komischer Name mit k, y, x. 
<ring0> wpkg?
<daswort> keryx
<daswort> Ist aber wohl tot. :(
<ring0> daswort, mal wpkg angesehen?
<daswort> ring0~  Nein bin aber gerade dabei.
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-13
<Schnabeltierchen> Hallo, ich würde gerne nen public/private ssh keyfile in ubuntu integrieren, jedoch hat das keyfile kein "passphrase" und ubuntu weigert sich weiter zu machen, wenn ich keins eingebe...
<Schnabeltierchen> Jemand eine Idee?
<Schnabeltierchen> Selbst, wenn das file ne Passphrase hat, will ubuntu das nicht...
<Schnabeltierchen> Windows/Putty nimmt die Files, Android nimmt die Files, warum Ubuntu nicht?
<_moep_> welche files
<_moep_> ah
<Schnabeltierchen> die ssh keyfiles
<_moep_> ssh-keygen -b 4096
<_moep_> und fertig
<Schnabeltierchen> ich hab ja private und public key schon, die will ich nur in ubuntu füttern, damit ich mich ohne passwort auf nem ssh server einloggen will
<_moep_> und wo scheitert es am client oder server?
<Schnabeltierchen> client
<Schnabeltierchen> der will die keyfiles nicht annehmen
<_moep_> evalagent läuft?
<Schnabeltierchen> gib mir 5 mins, ich muss googlen was evalagent ist
<Schnabeltierchen> ah ssh-agent, ja mit dem hab ichs auch versucht
<|Frodo|> "evalagent" == ssh-agent?!?
<_moep_> ja
<_moep_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH_Keys
<Schnabeltierchen> ich hab den per "ssh-agent bash", "ssh-add privatekey.ppk" versucht zu adden
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: iirc verwendet putty ne leicht abgewandelte form des ssh-keys. mußt du erst umformen.
<Schnabeltierchen> damnit und wie?
<_moep_> ich hab in der /etc/profile eval `ssh-agent` drin stehtn und dann ssh-add ~.ssh/blubb
<|Frodo|> _moep_: dumme frage: wo auf deiner URL ist denn "evalagent" erwähnt? reg-suche erba keinen treffer...
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: hat dein key die endung .ppk?
<Schnabeltierchen> jep
<_moep_> |Frodo|: an der stelle mit eval?
<Schnabeltierchen> |Frodo| habs aber gerade nochmal in putty-gen geladen und als openssh-key exportiert
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: genau /das/ ist der lösungsweg. :-)
<Schnabeltierchen> und diesen exportierten key als ~/.ssh/id_rsa speichern?
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: prinzipell ist der dateiname egal, aber id-rsa ist der standardname
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: aber teste erstmal mit "ssh -i <ssh-key> <user>@<server>
<|Frodo|> _moep_: ich finde den begriff "evalagent" nicht
<Schnabeltierchen> |Frodo| jep, manuel klappts, hat zwar erst über "zu offen" use gemeckert, aber ein "chmod 400 <keyfile>" hats gerichtet
<Schnabeltierchen> hab das file einfach id_rsa genannt und BAMS
<Schnabeltierchen> es hat geklappt
<Schnabeltierchen> vielen dank :D
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: gern geschehen! :-)
<Schnabeltierchen> Erklärst du mir jetzt auch noch warum Prosody nicht auf das Spectrum2 plugin mit dem ICQ-Transport reagiert?
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.63/puttydoc.txt  <--  kapittel 8.2.12 (und folgende) erläutert das ssh-key-format-problem
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: sorry, aber ich kenne weder Prosody, noch ein Spectrum2-Plugin.
<Schnabeltierchen> Prosody ist nen XMPP-Server, Spectrum 2 stellt Transports für ICQ, AIM, MSN etc für XMPP bereit. Ich habe vor, einen XMPP Server für eine Person bei mir zu installieren der sich eben bei ICQ etc einloggt und ich dann nur noch zu einem Ding connecten muss, statt 11 :P
<bekks> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Der USer muss seine 11 Accounts ja erstmal konfigurieren.
<|Frodo|> _moep_: also "evalagent" scheint es nicht zu geben. wenn du die 2 unterschiedlichen kommandos "eval" und dann "ssh-agent" meinst, sag das bitte doch. sonst sucht man sich tot nach einem alternativen agent für ssh-keys oder einem 2.-namen wie bei firefox/iceweasel.
<Schnabeltierchen> frodo nutzt du zufällig byobu?
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: ich bin von der alten schgule und nutze plain-screen, soll heißen nur mit eigenen modifikationen und einstellungen
<Schnabeltierchen> schade...
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: aber evtl kann ich dir trotzdem helfen?
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: wo klemmt es denn?
<Schnabeltierchen> ich hab ubuntu mit lxdm drauf, der logt automatisch auf den desktop ein. mein plan: wenn ich nen terminal öffne, läd direkt byobu. wenn ich nen terminal schließe, soll byobu nicht geschloßen werden, sondern nur deattached
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: hört sich weniger nach einem screen/byobu-problem an, als eher ne (profil-)einstellung in deinem terminal
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: nutzt du das lxde-terminal?
<Schnabeltierchen> lxterminal
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: habe ich hier leider grade nicht laufen. kannst du bei lyterminal profile anlegen?
<Schnabeltierchen> wenn du mir sagst wie oder du mir zeit gibst zu googeln
<Schnabeltierchen> mit lyterminal will er nichts finden
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: ups. schreibfehler: gemeint war natürlich dein "lxterminal"
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: anders gefragt: willst du ein "normales" lxterminal und zusätzlich ein byobu-lxterminal haben?
<Schnabeltierchen> einfacher wäre ein zusätliches einzurichten, oder?
<Schnabeltierchen> *zusätzliches
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: soweit ich das bei gugel gesehen habe, beherrscht lxterminal auch profile. d.h. du kannst das standard-profil für "normales" verhalten beibehalten und eiun zusätzliches profil für byobu anlegen. oder willst du das "normale" verhalten nie mehr haben?
<Schnabeltierchen> wer weiss für was das noch nütze is, im zweifel debugen
<Schnabeltierchen> also lieber behalten
<Schnabeltierchen> und ein zusätzliches profile anlegen
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: ist nix kompliziertes: nur ne änderung in deinem configfile im userverueichnis
<|Frodo|> ich weiß nur nicht, ob du das via GUI machen kannst, oder via editor im configfile reinschreiben mußt.
<Schnabeltierchen> Also ich behalte lieber das normale Verhalten als Bonus, jedoch da Byobu-Profile als Standart
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: oder so...
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: der configfile müßte der hier sein: .config/lxterminal/lxterminal.conf
<Schnabeltierchen> gefunden und per sudo im nano geöffnet
<Schnabeltierchen> argh
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: hat das nur farben/geometry oder auch profile?
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: ansonsten auf die harte tour: starter anlegen mit "lxterminal -e <skript_das_byobu_aufruft>"
<Schnabeltierchen> also es sieht nicht so aus als wären in der config auch profile verzeichnet...
<Schnabeltierchen> byobu startet mit "byobu" also "lxterminal -e byobu"
<Schnabeltierchen> ein neues terminal mit byobu wurde gestartet
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: prinzipiell ja. aber du wolltest ja noch deine detach/reattach-funktion unterbringen
<Schnabeltierchen> bingo
<Schnabeltierchen> ich berichte auch nur was passiert ist, bisher sieht es ja auch so aus als ob es klappt :D
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: reattach ist einfach. detach sollte er eigentlich automatisch beim schließen des lxterminal-fensters machen
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: soll er nur eine "detachte" byobu-session erneut öffnen oder soll er eine session, die noch in einem anderen fenster läuft, dem anderen fenster "entreißen" oder soll er /zusätzlich/ sich draufschalten?
<Schnabeltierchen> nur eine
<Schnabeltierchen> wenn eine byobu session läuft die nehmen, ansonsten neue starten
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: was meinst du? nur eine "herrenlose" session erneut öffnen?
<|Frodo|> ah, ok
<|Frodo|> die parameter findest du mit "man screen"
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: ich würde in deinem fall also "lxterminal -e byobu -R" probieren
<Schnabeltierchen> RaADu
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: wie meinen? :-)
<Schnabeltierchen> lxterminal -e byobu -RaADu
<Schnabeltierchen> für fenstergrößen neu berechnen etc
<Schnabeltierchen> nope, am besten gar nichts dran hängen#
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: fenstergrößen sind nur relevant, wenn du die session noch woanders angezeigt wird und die geometry daher "blockiert" ist.
<Schnabeltierchen> also am besten klappt "lxterminal -e byobu"
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: warum "D" - dettatch? ich dachte, das wolltest du doch nicht?
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: und (keliens"u" habe ich hier nicht in der man
<|Frodo|> (kleines) "u"
<Schnabeltierchen> war nen fehler von mir, hab den befehl missinterpetiert
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: probier mal "lxterminal -e 'byobu -R'"
<Schnabeltierchen> fenster öffnet und schließt sich direkt
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: ok, es gibt also nen problem mit der parameterübergabe (von -R)
<Schnabeltierchen> jep
<|Frodo|> einfachste lösung wäre, den aufruf von byobu /mit/ parametern in ein mini-skript auszulagern
<|Frodo|> aber da müssen wir nachher dran weitermachen, muß mal ne stunde afk
<Schnabeltierchen> tu du mal ^^
<Schnabeltierchen> wenn ich nicht mehr da sein sollte, einfach ins qry schreiben, der bnc loggt ^^
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: bäck
<Schnabeltierchen> jups
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: und? läuft alles inzwischen?
<Schnabeltierchen> das mit dem mehrere fenster am anfang starten noch nicht ganz
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: du meinst, eine detach'te session zu übernehmen?
<Schnabeltierchen> nein, das klappt wunderbar, ich muss mir nur noch den nen alias für "lxterminal -e byobu" oder nen script dafür anlegen..
<Schnabeltierchen> es geht um das erste starten von byobu, dass der nicht nur 1 fenster öffnet, sondern mehrere
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: bist du sicher, daß "lxterminal -e byobu" eine detachte session übernimmt und keine neue startet?
<Schnabeltierchen> jep, mehrmals ausprobiert
<Schnabeltierchen> indem ich neue fenster gestertartet habe mit mc o.ä. terminal geschlossen, byobu neu aufgerufen und zack es war mit mehreren da
<Schnabeltierchen> mit .screenrc gehts
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: ok, byobu impliziert also ein screen mit der option "-R". aber was hat die .screenrc mit /diesem/ problem zu tun? *kopfkratz*
<Schnabeltierchen> die option -R klappt bei mir nicht... mit .screenrc hab ich byobu beigebracht nicht nur 1 fenster zu öffnen, sondern mehrere, 1 terminal auf localhost, 2 ssh auf remote
<Schnabeltierchen> damnit... jetzt öffnet er zuviele fenster :D
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: ja, mit der .screenrc kann man viele feine sachen machen... wie oben bereits erwähnt, nutze ich nicht ein vorgefertigtes byobu-screen, sondern habe mir (start-)tabs, stuuszeilen, tastenkürzel, backtics, etc. selbst zusammengestellt
<Schnabeltierchen> dadrum gehts mir ja eigentlich nur, ne statusleiste: welche fenster offnen sind und tastenkürzel um hin und her zu switchen
<Lembert> Hallo, ich hab in nem Terminal eine rar Datei entpackt. Seitdem habe ich einen Verzeichnisnamen mit Sonderzeichen [ Umlauten und einem Leerzeichen zu Beginn des Namens auf der Platte liegen. Also " Test[ü]" (ohne "). Auf dieses Verzeichnis kann ich nicht zugreifen. Wie kann ich dieses Verzeichnis umbenennen?
<Schnabeltierchen> jetzt passt alles...
<Schnabeltierchen> cp <verzeichnisname> <neuer-verzeichnisname>
<Lembert> schon klar, aber wie gebe ich dabei das Leerzeichen zu Beginn des Namens an? Wenn ichs ignoriere mag er nicht
<bekks> Lembert: mv " Test[ü]" Testmuell
<Lembert> damit bekomm ich auch "no such file or dir"
<Lembert> muss man evtl auf das leerzeichen gesondert eingehen?
<Schnabeltierchen> trick 17,5: markiere es in MC und verschiebe es mit nem neuend dateinamen
<|Frodo|> Lembert: die sonderzeichen stehen /nicht/ am anfang? dann screib 'mv " T' und drück dann <tab> zum autoverfollständigen.
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: mc ist sowieso fast immer den grafischen dateimanagern vorzuziehen IMHO! :-)
<Schnabeltierchen> ich liebe MC :P
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: hast du ihn selbst eingerichtet bzw. erweitert?
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: und warum eigentlich "trrick 17,5"?!? ;-)
<Lembert> heyyy, mit mc gehts
<Lembert> danke euch
<Schnabeltierchen> nein, aber ich hab ihn überall installiert, selbst auf meinem router :P
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: wo ich grad dabei bin: warum nutzt du lxde? warum nicht xfce, kde oder bspw. fluxbox? vorliebe oder schwacher rechner oder was anderes?
<Schnabeltierchen> jep, alter alter laptop
<Schnabeltierchen> 512mb ram und so
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: man kann mc in einigen punkten deutlich verbessern, korrigieren und erweitern. leider behandelt *ubuntu den mc äußerst stiefmütterlich! :-(
<|Frodo|> Schnabeltierchen: 512? ich habe hier als notfallterminal noch einen 14 jahre alten laptop mit 256mb RAM. läuft immernoch bestens (an der steckdose, batterie ist leider zu nix mehr tauglich)
<Schnabeltierchen> Mhm nfs ist samba doch unter linux ressourcentechnisch vorzuziehen, oder?
<TheInfinity> Schnabeltierchen: yep.
<Schnabeltierchen> okay, dann auf ein neue schlacht mit zugriffsrechten....
<TheInfinity> Schnabeltierchen: nfs kann halt einige sachen nicht, aber wenn man nur dateien freigeben will, dann gogogo.
<TheInfinity> Schnabeltierchen: musst halt netzwerkweit synchronisierte usernames haben.
<Schnabeltierchen> über netzwerk synchronisierte usernames...
<Schnabeltierchen> ich bin nen blutiger anfänger...
<TheInfinity> uids und gids, also gruppen id und nutzer id müssen überall gleich sein bei allen clients.
<TheInfinity> sonst rennst du dauernd in rechteprobleme
<TheInfinity> alternativ unterschiedliche uids, aber alle in derselben gruppe
<TheInfinity> und per default group read write.
<Schnabeltierchen> oha...
<TheInfinity> samba ist einfacher weil man da weniger auf die systemuser achten muss ;)
<Schnabeltierchen> Ja, aber da ich noch nen chrooted debian auf mein nas gekloppt hab, will ich das lieber ein bisschen schonen und per nfs drauf zugreifen, statt samba
<TheInfinity> dann viel spaß mit den uids. du solltest das nutzerrechtesystem von linux aber verstanden haben bevor du nfs einrichtest, sonst rennste da gegen wände. :)
<dreamon> hab auf einer Kiste xfce, mit welchem Paket kann ich Unity/Ubuntu nachinstallieren?
<ppq> ubuntu-desktop
<dreamon> danke
<ppq> etwas schlanker: das paket unity
<denniswisnia> hey, was passiert eigentlich wenn ich in ein LVM eine Platte via USB einhänge, dann eine er pv move auswerfe und diese dann ausbaue und an den slot halt die von USB anschließe.
<denniswisnia> probierte das jemand schon mal?
<dreamon> Mir wäre Gnome-Classic am liebsten gewesen. 
<Rochvellon> dreamon: mate vielleicht? oder cinnamon? wobei xfce dem g2-classic doch schon recht nahe ist
<denniswisnia> hmmm
<k1l> Rochvellon: cinnamon ist seit 14.04 aus debian und ubuntu wieder rausgeflogen. mate hingegen ist in den quellen
<Schnabeltierchen> Ist es möglich fenster von einem Programm standartmäßig maximiert und ohne menüleisten etc zu starten?
<denniswisnia> Schnabeltierchen: such mal nach Kiosk MOde
<denniswisnia> Mode
<Schnabeltierchen> fast, das fenster ist nicht immer da, es handelt sich um https://github.com/hzeller/gmrender-resurrect, einen upnp-renderer. wenn der pc den befehl bekommt: "spiel das video aus quelle xy ab" dann öffnet sich nen fenster mit nem video
<k1l> man kann meistens dem player als befehl mitgeben, dass er in fullscreen spielen soll
<k1l> hängt aber vom player ab und dann musst du gucken wie du dem anderen programm beibringst den player in fullscreen zu starten
<Schnabeltierchen> der baut auf gstreamer auf...
<stevieh> Schnabeltierchen: willst du auf so ner Kiste überhaupt einen windowmanager? Eigentlich ja nicht...
<Schnabeltierchen> Doch :P Dient mir als Mediaplayer am Bett.
<stevieh> ja, und was ist sonst drauf?
<k1l> dann starte doch einfach xbmc oder so
<stevieh> der hat ja auch nen dnla renderer
<Schnabeltierchen> xbmc killt den laptop
<Schnabeltierchen> stevieh das programm IST der renderer
<stevieh> Schnabeltierchen: ich sehe es... wenn es also das einzige ist auf dem laptop brauchst du keinen windowmanager, bzw. einen wirklich kleinen.
<Schnabeltierchen> lxde
<Schnabeltierchen> es läuft, auch hd filme flüssig.
<Schnabeltierchen> der soll nur das fenster maximiert öffnen :P
<Schnabeltierchen> am mit -gstout-videosink kann man nen videosink definieren! jetzt rausfinden, was nen videosink ist :D
<stevieh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078847 ?
<stevieh> videosink, ein teil der gstreamer kette
<Schnabeltierchen> das sieht sehr gut aus, werde ich mir angucken sobald ich für kleine schnabeltierchen war
<PBeck> bin derzeit am schauen wie ich am einfachsten daten zwischen zwei rechnern im gleichen netzwerk austauschen kann
<PBeck> nfs scheint wohl zumindest per nautilus nicht so sauber zu funktionieren und samba ist von haus erstmal unsicher ohne zusätzliche konfiguration, wenn der server ein notebook ist, dass auch in unsicheren netzen betrieben wird. Gibts noch alternativen?
<stevieh> PBeck: ein server ist nicht im Haus?
<PBeck> nein. Im Grunde ist eine funktion wie ein tauschordner gewünscht. Um daten zwischen zwei linux notebooks auszutauschen.
<PBeck> (ich ahne wohl das hier samba am geschicktesten sein wird) aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja noch was. 
<stevieh> PBeck: hmm... ist samba nicht mittlerweile "user startbar"?
<PBeck> gehen tut samba schon, aber ist halt mehr konfigurationsaufwand um das abzusichern, wenn das notebook öfters in fremden netzen ist.
<PBeck> (da ist dienst stoppen wahrscheinlich am schönsten)
<stevieh> es gab mal schicke sachen, da konnte man sowas in den verschiedenen netzwerkumgebungen einbauen, wie das allerdings jetzt mit dem Network Manager geht...
<|Frodo|> PBeck: du könntest auch sshfs nehmen. das ist sogar dann sicher, wenn sich beide rechner in unsicheren netzen befinden. und sobald du deinen ssh- bzw. sftp-server anhälst, kann auch niemand mehr auf deine daten zugreifen.
<stevieh> wenn man per nautilus einen ordner freigibt, ist das ja so ein eingebautes samba, oder?
<k1l> stevieh: nautilus nutzt gvfs. das kann mehreres, wird aber wohl samba sein
<stevieh> soweit ich weiss, ja.
<musca> PBeck:  ein Programm zur Revisionsverwaltung kann evtl für Deine Bedürfnisse ganz nützlich sein
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Ich tausch Dateien gern auch über den FTP-Server meines Routers.
<musca> PBeck:  vom Client gelegentlich oder automatisiert den aktuellen Stand als neue Version in ein Repo einzuchecken dürfte damit leicht machbar sein.
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<kleinerdrache> wenn man bei ubuntu im unity auf "benutzer wechseln" geht, rutsch die aktuelle session in den hintergrund und ein neues lightdm login wird auf einem neuen Display (:1 oder F8) gestartet.
<kleinerdrache> wie könnte ich dieses Verhalten in einem terminal im :0 erzeugen?
<|Frodo|> kleinerdrache: du meinst, wie startest du aus einem terminal heraus eine 2. grafische X-session?
<kleinerdrache> |Frodo|: ha, und zwar eine die nicht automatisch meinen ersten user beinhaltet wie startx es tun würde....
<kleinerdrache> ja meinte ich
<stevieh> auf display :0 würde ich sagen gar nicht, weil das gehört ja dem angemeldeten User.
<stevieh> da bekommst du keinen weiteren X Server gestartet.
<|Frodo|> stevieh: man kann doch das gewünschte display mitgeben...
<stevieh> ja, man kann einen neuen X Server starten und den auch einem anderen User geben.
<|Frodo|> kleinerdrache: mal versucht, lightdm aus der konsole zu starten
<|Frodo|> ?
<kleinerdrache> stevieh: aber irgendwie schafft das ubuntu unity aber auch gnome aus dem menü heraus.  bei enlightenment fehlt dieses feature und das würde ich jetzt gerne nachbauen.
<kleinerdrache> damit meine ich ohne abmelden den user zu wechseln.
<stevieh> ah... jetzt kapier ich
<kleinerdrache> lightdm läuft ja schon zu dem zeitpunkt weil ich mich ja in die erste session von lightdm aus gestartet wurde.   das gibt nur fehlermeldungen
<kleinerdrache> stevieh: JUHU. :) vielleicht weißt du ja auch wie das geht?
<stevieh> nö, aber ich vermute, du kannst genau das verhalten nachbilden... d.h. X auf :1 etc. starten, lightdm starten und gut ist.
<stevieh> kann sein, dass du da ganz schön mit rechten kämpfen musst.
<stevieh> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/enlightenment-switch-users-like-kde-549480/
<digitaloktay> libreoffice 4.2.3 rc3 im update sehe gerade
<PBeck> |Frodo|: das ist die lösung mit ssh wie oben beschrieben - nutze dann halt sftp direkt. Allerdings ist das dann halt datenmäßig nicht beschränkt sondern vom dateisystem komplett offen.
<PBeck> stevieh: jop ist samba
<PBeck> k1l: schlimm ist, dass er mittlerweile nicht mehr nfs freigaben selbst machen kann.
<PBeck> jokrebel_: am router ne festplatte?
<PBeck> musca: hast du mich verwechselt?
<stevieh> PBeck: es gab mal so ne eierlegende wollmilchsau, die hat bei netzwerkwechseln alles machen können, aber ich glaub halt nicht mit network manager zusammen.. ich komm nur nicht mehr auf den namen
<kleinerdrache> stevieh: der thread hilft nicht viel...
<kleinerdrache> aber ich werde mal schauen.  wenn ich ein script hinbekomme kann ich ja setuid verwenden...
<stevieh> PBeck: mit dem NM gibt es wohl einen "dispatcher" wo man sowas einbauen kann.
<PBeck> stevieh: alternativ lasse ich halt den dienst nicht automatisch starten, sondern über ein icon
<stevieh> das geht immer ;-)
<stevieh> aber weiss ja wie es ist ;-)
<PBeck> stevieh: usbstick4theworld :)
<stevieh> och nö :-)
<stevieh> mensch, ich find das tool nicht mehr...
<stevieh> das war eigentlich einfach als der nm dispatcher...
<PBeck> stevieh: danke fürs suchen :) bin dann für heute mal weg. Machs gut bye
<stevieh> hihi.
<jokrebel_> PBeck: Hab am Router "nur" nen USB-Stick, aber exteren Festplatte wäre kein Problem.
<muh_> hi all
<muh_> mal wieder ne frage
<jokrebel_> schieß los
<muh_> würde meinen kleinen linux server gerne automatisch schlafen lassen und dann mit wake on lan wekcne
<muh_> wecken
<muh_> irgendwie bin ich aber zu blöd dazu :-) geht das überhaupt? Oder noch besser, Server komplett runterfahren und dann per WOL wekcne
<muh_> *wecken 
<jokrebel_> muh_: Klar geht das
<koegs> natürlich geht das, wichtig ist es *alle* punkte aus dem wiki-artikel zu beachten
<muh_> aus welchem?
<jokrebel_> muh_: Dem über runterfahren und dem über Wake-on-LAN ;-)
<jokrebel_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren keine 3 Sekunden Googlen ;-)
<jokrebel_> sorry der zweite sollte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN sein
<muh_> hehe, es mag für euch absurd sein, aber ich bin ehrlich. Mit gerade 1 Woche in der Linuxwelt sind die Wiki Einträge für mich nur bedingt brauchbar hihi 
<|Frodo|> jokrebel_: *g* allein schon der wortlaut deiner URLs ist ja bei besqten themen nun wirklich weit hergeholt und schwer zu erraten...  ;-)  *scnr*
<jokrebel_> muh_: Stell gerne Fragen dazu. Aber wir schreiben nicht alles nochmal hier rein ;-)
<muh_> ich lese gerade :-)
<jokrebel_> !niemals > |Frodo| 
<muh_> mal schauen, wäre der erste wiki artikel, der mir OHNE zusätzliche Hilfe was gebracht hätte hehe
<|Frodo|> muh_: viel glück :-)
<muh_> so, da hängts schon :D
<jokrebel_> muh_: Wie gesagt, da steht sehr detailiert wie es geht. Wenn Du bei der Umsetzung Fragen/Probleme/Unsicherheiten hast gerne hierherin fragen.
<muh_> 1. Ich weiß nicht was am sinnvollsten ist, Shutdown, Strandby, Ruhezustand. So, dann sind da Programme erklärt, die den Server nach einer gewissen Zeit runterfahren. Ich müsste das Ding aber nur bei Inaktivität runterfahren. 
<muh_> also wenn downloads beendet sind :-) den wrtikel hatte ich nämlich schon mal überflogen
<muh_> da geht es hauptsächklich darum, den server zu bestimmten zeiten runterzufahren
<jokrebel_> muh_: Ist das ein Server mit GUI? 
<muh_> ja
<muh_> anders wäre ich erstmal garnet parat gekommen hehe
<muh_> erste schritte ohne GUI = overkill :)
<jokrebel_> was willst Du denn erreichen? Wann soll er denn runterfahren?
<muh_> im grunde macht der server nur eines: Dateien runterladen und entpacken
<muh_> sobald das fertig ist, soll er halt noch 30min warten und dann schlafen gehen
<muh_> sabnzbd client 
<jokrebel_> muh_: so prinzipiell müsstest Du dann dem Programm welches runterlädt sagen, dass wenn es fertig ist runterfahren soll.
<|Frodo|> muh_: ui, news-beiträge! schön, das zumindest einige noch newsgraoups nutzen...
<muh_> so eine möglichkeit, die den netzwerktraffic und die cpu last überwacht gibt es nicht, huh?
<jokrebel_> bzw den Countdown starten mittels "sudo shutdown -h xxxxx(Zeit)"
<jokrebel_> muh_: Schon. Aber ...
<Rochvellon> muh_: die cpu-last und den netzwerkverkehr kannst du dir bspw. mit (h)top und nethogs anzeigen lassen
<|Frodo|> muh_: klar kann man den traffik überwachen (bspw. mit iptables), aber was ist, wenn der download nur unterbrochen wurde? da ists doch sinnvoller, wenn dein client und damit der rechner wirklichh weiß, daß der DL beendet ist
<jokrebel_> was ist, wenn kein Netztraffic da ist aus anderen Gründen...
<muh_> ok auch wahr
<muh_> scheinbar biete sabnzbd keine funktion um den server runterzufahren wenn die queue feritg is :/
<koegs> muh_: da solltest du nochmal genauer lesen :)
<muh_> :)
<jokrebel_> was ist sabnzbd (*zunge entknot*)
<koegs> http://wiki.sabnzbd.org/gui-queue
<muh_> ein usenet client 
<koegs> offensichtlich unterstützt es shutdown und script-funktionen
<muh_> hmmm
<muh_> diese seite find ich nirgends im sabnzbd 
<muh_> ok doch
<muh_> is nur anders bei der neuen version
<muh_> Rechner ausschalten und Rechner in bereitschaft versetzen kann ich da machen
<muh_> und ruhezustand
<|Frodo|> muh_: das hier sollte genau auf dein problem passen -> http://forums.sabnzbd.org/viewtopic.php?t=5294
<PBeck> jokrebel_: ah ok alles klar
<stevieh> was nummt man eigentlich dieser Tage für usenet?
<muh_> anbieter meinst du?
<stevieh> yep, aber das hab ich besser gerade drüben gefragt.
<muh_> nur kurz: ich nutze seit jahren united-newsserver
<muh_> sehr zufrieden
<stevieh> ab 5€/monat?
<muh_> wo finde ich die mac adresse vom server unter ubuntu?
<muh_> ich zahl 25 für ne flat
<stevieh> ifconfig
<koegs> können wir diesen quatsch hier bitte lassen
<koegs> ich möchte euch freundlich darauf hinweisen das dieser channel öffentlich geloggt wird
<stevieh> koegs: yep.
<muh_> ok, usenet is ja aber nix verbotenes :-) Aber message ist angekommen
<muh_> so, wenn ich haber das nun nach anleitung konfiguriert
<muh_> wie fahre ich den rechner jetzt runter um das mal zu testen?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren
<spycrab0> Hi , wie kann man unter Ubuntu 13.10 KDE auf 4.9 upgraden?
<muh_> scheint zu funktionieren
<muh_> shutdown -h now 
<muh_> bedeutet runterfahren, oder? Dann ist das ding komplett aus, ja?
<|Frodo|> muh_: bei -h ist es am system zu entscheiden, ob poweroff oder nur halted. besser ist -P
<|Frodo|> muh_: damit ist der server dann garantiert aus.
<muh_> ok, das ding ist, ich kann im sabnzbd nur sagen "Runterfahren" "Ruhezustand" oder "Bereitschaft"
<muh_> so wirklich habe ich den unterschied nie verstanden
<muh_> wenn ich nun sage "runterfahren", ist es das maximum, oder? Dann lässt er sich aber auch oer WOL wecken, richtig?
<|Frodo|> muh_: "runterfahren" ist das maximum, ja. aber mit WOL habe ich keine eigenen erfahrungen.
<muh_> ok .. wenn ich nun eine verknüpfung auf dem dem schreitisch haben will um das nicht immer in der console eintippen zu müssen, muss ich dann was beachten?
<muh_> ok, sowas wie verknüpfufen gibt es in ubuntu scheinbar nicht, huh? hehe
<|Frodo|> muh_: doch, klar kannst du eine art verküpfung ähnlich windows erzeugen.
<muh_> ich sehe gerade, oben recht auf dem zahlrad kann ich auch runterfahren
<muh_> *zahnrad
<|Frodo|> muh_: ich frage mich nur gerade, wenn du eh vor dem desktop sitzt (du willst ja nen icon anklicken), warum nimmst du dann nicht die GUI-funktion zum herunterfahren?  oder willst du den sabnzbd mit der verknüpfung starten?
<muh_> nene - siehe oben
<muh_> habe ich danach erst gesehen - bzw mich daran erinnert, dass es das da oben gibt
<|Frodo|> muh_: ok, dann ist ja geklärt. :-) btw: was nutzt du für ne oberfläche? kde, xfce, lxde, unity?
<muh_> hehe, das was da per default installiert wurde
<muh_> wie gesagt, habe netmal ne woche mit ubuntu auf dem buckel
<|Frodo|> muh_: anders gefragt, hast du "ubuntu" oder "k-/l-/xubuntu" installiert?
<muh_> ne ubuntu
<muh_> 12.04 TLS
<|Frodo|> muh_: ohne buchstaben davor? dann hast du einen unity-desktop
<muh_> jedenfalls habe ich ein problem mit der grafikkarte
<muh_> das is wohl der einzige von linux nicht richtig unterstützte chip
<muh_> und Grfik steht auch "unbekannt" und das system ist echt RICHTIG lahm
<muh_> ist zwar nur ein atom, aber so langsam dürfte das normal net sein
<|Frodo|> muh_: was für eine rechner und cpu / gpu haste denn?
<muh_> CPU ist ein N2800
<muh_> grafikchip müsste ein GMA 500 sein
<muh_> von intel
<jokrebel_> muh_: Auch wenn der Rechner komplett aus ist, kann man mit der richtigen BIOS-Einstellung und Netzwerkkarte trotzdem Wake-on-LAN nutzen.
<Ru771> Hallo. Ich kenne mich noch nicht so mit Netzwerken aus, weiß aber auch nicht, wonach ich suchen kann: Was passiert, wenn ich z.B. auf einem Server meine öffentliche IP pinge oder etwas darüber lade. Verlässt dann irgendein Datenpaket den Rechner über die Netzwerkkarte? Erkennt Ubuntu automatisch, dass es der eigene Rechner ist?
<bekks> Was genau ist denn der Hintergrund deiner Frage?
<Ru771> bekks: Ich wundere mich einfach nur, was dann passiert intern.
<jokrebel_> Ru771: Wenn Du etwas (herunter?)"lädst" willst Du ja auch dass es bei Dir landet. Natürlich muss dann die Gegenstelle auch wissen wohin sie es zu schicken hat.
<Ru771> jokrebel_: bei meinem Beispiel meine ich, wenn ich selbst einen webserver o.ä. betreiben würde und ich von meiner eigenen, öffentlichen IP etwas laden möchte. Eigentlich bestünde ja nicht die Notwendigkeit, dass irgendwelche Daten dafür übers Netzwerk rausgehen, oder?
<bekks> Ru771: Wenn keine Daten rausgehen, wirst du auch nie Daten bekommen.
<bekks> TCP/IP three way handshake
<Ru771> bekks: sorry, das verstehe ich nicht. Gehen bei 'ping localhost' auch Daten "raus" im Sinne von über das angeschlossene ethernet Kabel?
<bekks> Das ist eine andere Frage ;) BEi "localhost" verlässt kein Paket die Netzwerkschnittstelle.
<k1l_> Ru771: dein router wird die pakete nicht rausschicken
<jokrebel_> Außerdem sind diese retorischen Allgemeinfrage eher nichts für den Ubuntu-Problem-Support-Kanal
<Ru771> bekks: deswegen die Frage, ob ein Paket rausgeht, wenn ich die mir zugewiesene, eigene IP Adresse pinge anstatt localhost
<Ru771> Ich suche noch mal bei Netzwerkthemen. Aber soweit danke schon mal an alle
<bekks> Klingt wie eine Hausaufgabe.
<jokrebel_> Ru771: Darfst es aber gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter erörtern (wo die meisten auch sind). Wollt ich jetzt da nicht vor den Kopf stoßen.
<jokrebel_> *dich
<Ru771> jokrebel_: danke :)
<|Frodo|> Ru771: wenn du deine eigene, also einer deiner netzwerkkarten zugewiesene IP anpingst, verläßt, genau wie bei "ping localhost" kein datenpaket deine netzwerkkarte in richtung netzwerk.
<Ru771> |Frodo|: Danke! :)
<Schnabeltierchen> Ich versuche gerade ein Programm standartmäßg maximiert und ohne Fensterdeko zu öffnen, Post 3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2078847 ist fast das was ich will, ich versuche jetzt nur mit "xprop" den "<application name="X">" rauszubekomen, leider ist die erwähnte WM_CLASS nicht xprop nicht erwähnt. Habe ich irgendwo einen Fehler?
<stevieh> a) es heisst standard
<stevieh> b) sagt dir xev nix über den application name?
<stevieh> WM_CLASS(STRING) könnte es sein...
<stevieh> jo, xprop klingt da schlauer
<Schnabeltierchen> xprop gibt mir _OB_APP_TITLE(UTF8_STRING) = "gmediarender" aber sonst herzlich wenig
<stevieh> WM_CLASS gibt es nicht? Wobei gmediarender klingt doch schon gut
<Schnabeltierchen> schon ausprobiert, nimmt er nicht, wenn das eintrage, reagiert der nicht auf die äderung in der lxdm-config, wenn ich da * als wildcard lasse übernimmt er es für alle fenster...
<stevieh> und du hast doch mehr fenster, als dieses?
<stevieh> dann musst du irgendwie den fensternamen rausbekommen...
<Schnabeltierchen> jaaa, irgendwie muss das, aber es will nicht
<stevieh> tja nun
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-06
<jokrebel> Guten Morgen. Wie find ich auf einfache Weise heraus welcher Displaymanager und welche Desktopumgebung auf einem entfernten Rechner läuft?
<_moep_> ps,[h]top
<_moep_> setzt natürlich vorraus, dass die gerade laufen
<nagetier> env könnte auch interessant sein
<nagetier> falls es das auf dem rechner gibt
<nagetier> oder halt die variablen anders ausgeben lassen
<_moep_> es gibt doch sicher ne variable die darauf links
<nagetier> denke auch
<nagetier> ein aktiver prozess dürfte allerdings verlässlicher sein
<jokrebel> Danke schon mal
<apollo13> jokrebel: ich würde schaun ob dir dbus das sagen kann
<jokrebel> Den Displaymanager hab ich mit ps/grep schonmal rausgefunden. Aber welcher Desktop gerade läuft (es sind mehrere Installiert) scheint etwas schwieriger zu sein.
<apollo13> jokrebel: was machst wenn mehrere desktops laufen :þ warum willst du das eigentlich wissen?
<nagetier> apollo13, dann könnte man doch schauen welcher benutzer welchen desktop gestartet hat
<apollo13> nagetier: maximal als root
<nagetier> zugegeben
<apollo13> die frage ist was er eigentlich will, ie den richtigen editor aufmachen um ne datei anzuzeigen?
<apollo13> xdg-open etc… 
<jokrebel> ja, also Desktop ist jetzt nicht so wichtig rauszufinden, hätt mich nur interessiert.
<apollo13> hehe
<dreamon> Weiß zufällig jemand wie man die Titelleiste unter Lubuntu wieder einblenden kann? Dort gibts im Pulldown einen Punkt, neben maximieren usw. Titelleiste Ein/Aus. Aber ohne Titelleiste kann man diese nicht mehr einschalten. :(
<Hispeed88> ich möchte ein Netzlaufwerk in fstab einhängen mittels nfs.
<Hispeed88> nur stimmt etwas mit den berechtigungen nicht. ich möchte nur leserechte.
<Hispeed88> 192.168.0.20:/Filme   /home/odroid/Filme ro rsize=1024,wsize=1024,timeo=14,_netdev 0 0
<Hispeed88> user auf client seite: odroid / User auf server (synology) streamer
<Frickelpit> Hispeed88: ro rsize=1024 <- Tippfehler oder fehlendes Komma?
<Hispeed88> habe ich aus dem wiki: ro und dann abstand oder eben nicht wenn du das sagst
<Frickelpit> Hispeed88: optionen mit komma getrennt
<Hispeed88> ah verstehe habs soeben gesehen
<Hispeed88> funktioniert leider nicht. nun muss ich wieder S drücken beim booten.
<oktay> was ist der unterschied bei den treibern 340 und 340-update?
<dreamon> Angenommen ich hab Ubuntu(gnome-session-fallback) installiert und ich installiere Lubuntu nach. Dann ändert sich auch einiges am DE des ersten. Benachrichtigungen sind anderst und noch so ein paar Dinge. Kann man grundlegende Dinge zwie z.B. die Art der Benachrichtigungen irgendwo seperat festlegen?
<dreamon> Was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen gconfig und dconfig Editor?
<apollo13> alt vs ne?
<apollo13> neu*
<dreamon> Hm. Inwiefern neu/alt .. Die Bedienung ist minimal unterschiedlich. Aber die anzeigen sind es auf jedenfall z.B. org ist beim anderen drin. Dachte das "g" steht für gnome
<dreamon> 7
<apollo13> hier ist ein großer unterschied
<apollo13> das meiste ist hier in gconf gar nimmer drin
<Hispeed88> 192.168.0.20:/volume1/Filme /home/odroid/Filme nfs ro 0 0 habe ich nun in fstab und es geht leider noch immer nicht :(
<apollo13> gconf ist alt und gnome2, dconf ist gnome3 und verwendet kein xml mehr
<dreamon> also dconf. Jetzt bräuchte man nur noch eine deutsche Anleitung wo man etwas die Zusammenhänge erklärt. Ich stelle fest das ich damit mehr erreiche, als stundenlang irgendwelche Tools zu suchen.
<sash_> dreamon: Du könntest dich durch den dconf-editor durchklicken. Spannend ist das aber nicht.
<dreamon> Das hab ich .. ich hätte nur gern die Zusammenhänge verstanden. Z.B. visible desktop icons.. das gibt hier bestimmt 3mal.. 
<dreamon> Da der nautilus nun nicht mehr mit F3 den Bildschirm teilen läßt bin ich auf nemo umgestiegen. es hat eine Ewigkeit gebraucht zu verstehen, das dieser für die Darstellung des Desktops zuständig war.
<sash_> Man kann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit beide nutzen. Nemo ausscchließlich als Filemanager und Nautilus zum Zeichnen des Desktops
<dreamon> sash_, Tatsache ist, das nemo nun den Background zeichnet. Ich frag mich wo das festgelegt wird, wer das Zeichnet. Wenn ich wieder auf nautilus umstellen könnte, würden die anderen Tool wieder funktionieren.
<bekks> Hispeed88: Was "geht nicht"?
<Hispeed88> Hi bekks, habe ein Odroid-C1 mit lubuntu und ein synology nas. ich versuche auf dem odroid ein Netzlaufwerk via fstab und nfs zu mounten: 192.168.0.20:/volume1/Filme /home/odroid/Filme nfs ro 0 0
<bekks> Und?
<Hispeed88> geht leider nicht. momentan gibt er mir an auf dem client: only system administrators have the permission to do this. er mounted aber einen Ordner Filme
<Hispeed88> wenn ich dort drauf klicke kommt die meldung
<bekks> Definiere "geht nicht".
<Hispeed88> und unter: /home/odroid/Filme ist einfach leer.
<bekks> Und die Meldung ist sehr klar. Du darfst das als User nicht mounten.
<Hispeed88> ja das verstehe ich schon aber mein problem ist wie funktioniert denn das mit den UID und der berechtigung genau wo muss ich das eingeben. Ziel wäre nur read-only rechte zu haben.
<bekks> Wie mountest Du genau, wen Du es manuell versuchst?
<Hispeed88> ich hatte bis jetzt erfolgreich: mount -o username:=nasmpassword=123456 //192.168.0.20/Filme //home/odroid/Filme
<bekks> Und wies benutzt Du diese Optionen dann nicht auch in der fstab?
<Hispeed88> das hatte ich dann über die rc.local eingebunden funktionierte soweit auch. musste aber nun aufsetzen und nun wollte ich es sauber über fstab und nfs machen.
<Hispeed88> bekks habe nun: mount -o username:=nas,password=123456 //192.168.0.20/Filme //home/odroid/Filme nfs ro 0 0
<bekks> Wo hast Du das?
<Hispeed88> in die fstab geschrieben. bei //home nur mit einem /
<bekks> Das ist weder ein ansatzweise gültiger fstab Eintrag, noch ein gültiges mount Kommando.
<bekks> Wie sah der fstab vorher aus?
<Hispeed88> 192.168.0.20:/volume1/Filme /home/odroid/Filme nfs ro 0 0
<bekks> Und welche Optionen verwendest du im Mount Befehl?
<Hispeed88> keine
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Schau nochmal genau hin.
<Hispeed88> das -o weiss ich nicht was es macht :(
<bekks> minus o, o wie Option.
<Hispeed88> username und passwort
<bekks> Irgendwas passt da aber nicht. Einmal schreibst du username:=  ... und einmal password= 
<bekks> Entweder hast du einen Doppelpunkt zuviel oder einen zuwenig.
<Hispeed88> ich sehe es.... moment mal alles sauber durchgehen
<Hispeed88> nun würde ich folgendes schreiben: mount -o username=nas,password=123456 //192.168.0.20:/volume1/Filme /home/odroid/Filme ro 0 0
<Hispeed88> das volume1 wird auf der synology seite angeben als nfs share.
<Hispeed88> ro für read only und 0 0 weiss ich nicht.
<bekks> Was du da schreibst ist weder ein gültiger fstab Eintrag noch ein gültiges Kommando.
<bekks> 192.168.0.20:/volume1/Filme /home/odroid/Filme nfs ro 0 0
<bekks> DAS ist ein gültiger Eintrag, allerdings fehlen noch die Optionen.
<bekks> Welche Optionen benutzt Du im Mount Befehl?
<Hispeed88> username und passwort. dann muss ich die irgendwo nun reinhängen
<Hispeed88> ich denke mal nach nfs und vor ro
<bekks> Schreib dochmal die Optionen komplett hier hin.
<bekks> Ohne zu raten wo man sie in die fstab einbaut.
<Hispeed88> für mich sind dass die optionen: username=nas,password=123456 ro 0 0
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> username=nas,password=123456
<bekks> DAS sind die OPtionen aus dem mount Befehl.
<bekks> Und in der fstab benutzt du als Optionen bisher nur ro.
<bekks> Mehrere Optionen trennt man durch Kommata.
<Hispeed88> dann müsste es so heissen: 192.168.0.20:/volume1/Filme /home/odroid/Filme nfs username=nas,password=123456,ro 0 0
<bekks> Genau :)
<Ghun> moin
<Ghun> kann mir jemand sagen ob man ubuntu aufn arm tegra4 zum laufen bekommt?
<Hispeed88> jetzt kommt noch immer der fehler bezüglich den user rechten.
<bekks> Wenn Du WAS tust?
<Hispeed88> wenn ich auf Filme klicke das hat es mir nun wieder gemacht im "places" dann unter: /home/odroid/Filme kommt die meldung nicht aber der ordner bleibt leer
<bekks> Vergiss deine Rumklickerei.
<bekks> Mounte das Ding.
<bekks> Natürlich bleibt der Ordner leer, weil dort nichts gemounted ist.
<Hispeed88> das ist logisch soweit. Ich denke aber dass es was mit der freigabe auf dem nas zu tun hat.
<bekks> Hat es nicht.
<bekks> Du musst das Ding mounten. Und als User darfst Du nicht mounten.
<Hispeed88> mir fehlt dazu was in meinem fstab eintrag. automount....oder so bin am lesen
<bekks> "auto" vs. "noauto"
<bekks> Da du auch keine "defaults" angegeben hast, ist "auto" auch nicht aktiv. Ergo wird nichts automatisch gemounted.
<Hispeed88> folgendes: 192.168.0.20:/volume1/Filme /home/odroid/Filme nfs username=nas,password=123456,users,auto,ro 0 0
<bekks> users,auto macht nicht viel Sinn, weil beim Bootender Mount als root durchgeführt wird.
<Hispeed88> dann nousers
<bekks> Nein :)
<apollo13> jokrebel: btw, wenn systemd rennt: XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME  XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP=gnome
<bekks> Entweder defaults,auto (um Dir klarzumachen, was da passiert), oder defaults,users,noauto
<Hispeed88> bekks bin ja nur seit 4 stunden am laufwerke anhängen :D happy easter monday ^^
<bekks> Einmal nachfragen hätte gereicht ;)
<Hispeed88> bin aber noch nicht am ziel habe: defaults,users,noauto eingefügt.
<bekks> Ja, das wird jetzt also nicht automatisch gemounted.
<Hispeed88> nun kommt: mount: wrong fs type bad option bad superblock on
<bekks> Wie sieht denn deine fstab Zeile jetzt aus?
<Hispeed88> 192.168.0.20:/volume1/Filme /home/odroid/Filme nfs username=nas,password=123456,defaults,users,noauto,ro 0 0
<Hispeed88> aber ich will ja dass er automatisch einhängt.
<bekks> Wieso hast du dann noauto gesetzt? :)
<Hispeed88> mit defaults setzt aber doch auto dann muss ich no auto nicht setzen
<bekks> Ein ganz kleines bisschen mitdenken ist von Vorteil :)
<Hispeed88> sowie users auch nicht
<bekks> Was könnte der Grund für "um Dir klarzumachen, was da passiert" gewesen sein? :)
<Hispeed88> aber mit defaults macht er dann rw wird dass dann überschrieben mit ro?
<Hispeed88> damit ich was lerne
<bekks> ro überschreibt defaults, users auch. auto steht nur da, damit du dir merkst, dass defaults bereits auto beinhaltet.
<Hispeed88> 192.168.0.20:/volume1/Filme /home/odroid/Filme nfs username=nas,password=123456,defaults,ro 0 0
<bekks> So macht der das automatisch, als root.
<Hispeed88> habe ich nun aber es geht noch nicht. habe soeben neu gestartet. er zeigt mir noch immer an dass ich root rechte benötige also hat er es nicht gemounted?
<bekks> Das erzähle ich dir DIE GANZE ZEIT.
<bekks> auto mounted als root, weil beim Systemstart root alle Dateisysteme laut fstab einhängt.
<bekks> Und als User bekommst Du IMMER die Meldung, dass Dir Rechte fehlen, wenn im fstab Eintrag kein "users" drinsteht. Ausser dieser Meldung passiert da nix.
<bekks> Und die Meldung sagt auch nichts darüber, ob das schon gemounted ist oder nicht.
<Hispeed88> aha ich glaube langsam kappiere ich es
<oktay> doch nicht so problemfrei die nvidia binary treiber
<bekks> Völlig problemfrei hier.
<Hispeed88> 192.168.0.20:/volume1/Filme /home/odroid/Filme nfs username=nas,password=123456,users,auto,ro 0 0
<bekks> Das mounted als root, automatisch.
<oktay> ups bekks meinte normalerweise in #ubuntu-de+1, weil ich 15.04 beta 2 installiert hatte
<Hispeed88> das habe ich gemacht.
<bekks> Was hast Du gemacht? :)
<Hispeed88> mit users,auto in fstab geschrieben und neu gestartet.
<bekks> Ja, mounted automatisch als root.
<Hispeed88> das wäre ja gut aber ich bin ja nicht als root angemeldet im normalfall
<bekks> Du musst nicht als root angemeldet sein.
<bekks> Es wird als root gemounted.
<oktay> kann dann ein normaler user nicht draufschreiben oder
<bekks> Wieso sollte das ein User nicht können?
<bekks> Ob ein User das kann, hängt NICHT davon ab, wer mounted, sondern welche BERECHTIGUNGEN dort gesetzt sind.
<Hispeed88> ok. ja dann habe ich nun den folgenden fehler: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192.168.0.20:/volume1/Filme, missing codepage or helper program or other error
<bekks> Dann zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von "dmesg" in einem Pastebin.
<Hispeed88> pastebin.com/L0dpxpRt
<bekks> Welchen genauen Befehl benutzt du?
<Hispeed88> für das pastebin habe ich nun einfach: dmesg eingegeben. oder was meinst du mit welchen befehl?
<bekks> Naja, irgendwas wird die Fehlermeldung "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad super block..." verursachen. Welcher genaue Befehl?
<Hispeed88> das kommt wenn ich auf das gemountete "laufwerk" also filme klicke.
<bekks> Wenn du WAS TUST?
<bekks> Und vergiss dieses Rumklicken endlich.
<bekks> Du hast das Ding bereits gemounted, laut fstab.
<bekks> Wieso willst du es denn nochmal mounten?
<Hispeed88> ich mounte es nicht noch einmal.
<bekks> Du versuchst das die ganze Zeit. :)
<bekks> Ansonsten würde da nicht mount aufgerufen werden.
<Hispeed88> wenn ich den File Manager öffne habe ich links oben unter: Places, Home Folder, Desktop, Trash Can, Applications, Boot, Filme
<Hispeed88> wenn ich dort auf Filme klicke kommt das, ja ich klicke gerne :D
<bekks> MAchst Du mal einen Screenshot davon bitte? :)
<p01nt3r> guten tag und frohe ostern. unter ubuntu mate 14.04 wird meine gtx960 nur erkannt als: "VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1401 (rev a1)". ich denke dass der monitor infolge dessen auch nicht erkannt wird. und somit habe ich auf meinem hanns.g hw191d monitor nur eine maximale auflösung von 1024x768. ich hätte aber gern 1440x900. wo fange ich da am besten an?
<bekks> Mit der Installation der Nvidia-Treiber.
<bekks> Als was sollte eine "NVIDIA Corporation Device 1401 (rev a1)" denn sonst erkannt werden?
<p01nt3r> bekks: mit dem namen des models beispielsweise?
<bekks> Das liegt an der Datenbank hinter lspci.
<bekks> sudo update-pciids
<Hispeed88> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3949/d5ykzdfo_jpg.htm
<kubine> Hispeed88: Title: IMG_1230.JPG - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<p01nt3r> bekks: bzgl. der installation des nvidia-treibers: da fangen die probleme schon an: ich habe so erstmal gar keine text-konsolen, da fange ich an mit nomodeset rumzurühren, dann wird die auflösung noch schlechter etc. ...
<bekks> Hispeed88: Du versuchst verzweifelt das Share nochmal zu mounten, weil du das irgendwann mal graphisch versucht hast.
<bekks> p01nt3r: Benutze nomodeset, um in eine Textkonsole zu kommen, und dann installier einfach die nvidia-Treiber.
<p01nt3r> bekks: lol jetzt steht sie als 960 im lspci ^^
<bekks> Das ist nur Eyecandy.
<p01nt3r> bekks: und danach den nomodeset wieder rausnehmen oder drin lassen?
<bekks> Ich würde es drinlassen. Tut ja niemandem weh.
<p01nt3r> ...hat also keinerlei auswirkungen?
<Hispeed88> nehmen wir mal an die zeile im fstab funktioniert soweit. alles richtig, dann müsste ich doch aber irgendwo nun meine files sehen.
<bekks> Doch. Verhindert das kernel mode setting, mit dem manche Nvidiakarte nicht zurecht kommt.
<p01nt3r> bekks: ich meine aber, bei aktivierten "nomodeset" probleme mit vsync gehabt zu haben...
<bekks> Hispeed88: Ja, dort wo du sie hast mounten lassen.
<p01nt3r> dabei handelte es sich um vorherige installationen
<bekks> Hispeed88: Schau Dir doch mal Ausgabe von "mount" an.
<p01nt3r> bekks: wie sieht es denn eig. aus mit einem quell-eigenen treiber in ubuntu, der die gtx960 unterstützt? gibts da schon einen release termin?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung. Ich habe nouveau noch nie genutzt.
<p01nt3r> bekks: ich meine nicht nouveau sondern nvidia.
<p01nt3r> oder anders formuliert: den (angepassten) nvidia-treiber, den ubuntu in seinen quellen anbietet. da gibt es nämlich noch keinen.
<bekks> nvidia ist nicht quelloffen.
<p01nt3r> s.o.
<bekks> NAtürlich gibt es den. Seit Jahren.
<p01nt3r> quell-eigen, nicht quell-offen ^^
<bekks> NAtürlich gibt es den. Seit Jahren.
<p01nt3r> für die 960? wo
<bekks> nouveau = opensource, nvidia = closed source.
<bekks> Abhängig von der genauen HW musst du ggf. eine PPA einbinden.
<p01nt3r> ist mir schon klar. nvidia hat ja überhaupt erst 3 treiber für die 960 veröffentlicht.
<bekks> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass sowohl nouveau als auch nvidia in den Repos sind.
<bekks> Wenn Dir das klar, warum tust Du das dann nicht? :)
<Hispeed88> bekks unter mount ist nichts zu sehen von meinem eintrag
<bekks> Hispeed88: Dann rufe eine "sudo mount -a" auf und guck nach, was da passiert :)
<bekks> So, ich geh mal ins Real Life. Viel Spass noch :)
<Hispeed88> dieselbe fehlermeldung: wrong fs type
<Hispeed88> er will aber mein laufwerk mounten also Filme
<p01nt3r> bekks: mein monitor wird auch mit dem prop. nvidia-treiber nicht erkannt. versuche, die auflösung per randr umzustellen endeten in einer fehlermeldung.
<Hispeed88> Meaning: apt-get install nfs-common, if /sbin/mount.nfs is not already there. –  Mads Skjern Feb 
<Hispeed88> mount.nfs habe ich nicht in sbin :(
<sdx23> Hispeed88: du hast nfs-common nicht installiert
<Hispeed88> ja aber wie installiere ich das
<Hispeed88> apt-get install nfs-common geht nicht
<Frickelpit> Hispeed88: was heißt "geht nicht"?
<Hispeed88> reading package lists... done. building dependency tree readint state information... Done. Package nfs-commong is not available but is reffered to by another package..... E: Package 'nfs-common' has no installation candiate.
<Frickelpit> Hispeed88: was ist die Ausgabe von 'apt-cache policy nfs-common'?
<Hispeed88> nfs-common: installed (none) candiate: (none) version table:
<Frickelpit> Hispeed88: pack mal deine /etc/apt/sources.list in einen paste
<Hispeed88> pastebin.com/Y3aRUVNs
<Hispeed88> ich habe updates usw. deaktiviert kann das daran liegen?
<Frickelpit> Nein, das liegt eher daran, dass deine sources.list crap ist. Welches Ubuntu nutzt du und auf welchem Gerät?
<Hispeed88> Odroid-C1 Lubuntu
<Hispeed88> image von hardkernel vorgefertigt
<Frickelpit> Hispeed88: dann ist deine Frage in #odroid besser aufgehoben. Ich weiß nicht, was die an dem Image rumbasteln. Jedenfalls kann das so nicht funktionieren ohne nfs-common.
<Hispeed88> Frickelpit der programmer sagt dass es nicht geht via fstab und nfs :(.
<Hispeed88> was ist denn das, da könnte ich doch gleich durchdrehen. ich mache das wohl wieder so wie früher via rc.local
<Frickelpit> Hispeed88: zumindest hast du jetzt eine Antwort, warum es bei dir nicht geht mit der fstab
<Hispeed88> warum nur ist mein einstieg in Linux egal was ich tuhe immer so harzig... ist es denn zumindest nicht ganz falsch wenn ich das über rc.local mache?
<Frickelpit> Hispeed88: wenn es so funktioniert ist es deine einzige möglichkeit
<Ghun> kann mir jemand sagen ob man ubuntu aufn arm tegra4 zum laufen bekommt?
<ring0> Ghun, sieht so aus: http://elinux.org/Tegra_Ubuntu_Installation ist aber nichts offiziell unterstütztes
<kubine> ring0: Title: Tegra Ubuntu Installation - eLinux.org (at elinux.org)
<Ghun> ring0 hab halt gesehen das nvidia die kernel für das dev teil hat und spiele halt mit denn gedanken auf ne tegra 4 android console was anderes drauf zu machen...
<Ghun> zumal der bootloader ja auch offen ist
<ring0> ist doch bestimmt ein nettes projekt
<Ghun> denk ich auch und wäre was anderes als immer nur android auf solchen teilen zu sehen :)
<Pentium4> Guten Abend Zusammen, habe hier ein altes Notebook(Medimax MD40854) ist ein Pentium 4("Defigned for Windows XP), denke mal nicht dass er ratsam ist das neuste Ubuntu zu installieren. Jemand ne Idee was ich installieren sollte? Vlt Xubuntu/Lubuntu/Knoppix oder so??
<ppq> Pentium4, wie viel ram hat das denn?
<k1l> !lubuntu | Pentium4 
<k1l> !lubuntu > Pentium4 
<kubine> Pentium4: Informationen zu Lubuntu finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lubuntu
<ppq> Pentium4, mit 1 GB kannst du schon xubuntu wagen, lubuntu ist aber sparsamer. darunter auf jeden fall lubuntu
<_moep_> was da an strom drauf geht
<Pentium4> habe lubuntu drauf, allerdings kann ich seit einer Stunde keinen Grafiktreiber finden..
<k1l> _moep_: jo, rein aus stromverbrauchsgründne sollte man da neue hardware nutzen
<Pentium4> 640x480 ist nicht so toll..
<ppq> die P4 notebooks sind gar nicht so verschwenderisch _moep_. nehmen nicht mehr als ein haswell desktop ;)
<zy3pD> nimm lubuntu 14.04 da kannst nichts falschmachen
<Pentium4> zy3pD: kann da leider keinen Grafiktreiber für die angeblich verbaute Geforce finden. habe den offiziellen treiber und bumblebee versucht
<ppq> Pentium4, die wird wohl so alt sein, dass sie vom nvidia treiber nicht mehr unterstützt wird. mit dem freien treiber (nouveau) sollte es aber auf jeden fall automatisch laufen
<Pentium4> ppq: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ist schon die neueste Version.
<Pentium4> ..
<ppq> und du hast kein bild?
<Pentium4> doch schon aber nur 640x480
<zy3pD> Pentium4, unter Lubuntu findest du den Menüpunkt 'Zusätzliche Treiber' ... wenn darüber kein Treiber aneboten wird dann bleibt dir nur der normale Treiber
<Pentium4> ich schau mal grad
<Pentium4> zy3pD: No additional drivers available. 
<Pentium4> mit der Knoppix Live CD waren sind höhere Auflösungen möglich.
<Pentium4> sollte doch dann auch unter lubuntu klappen!?
<zy3pD> hast du mal den kernelparamter nomodeset übergeben?
<Pentium4> nein, weiß leider nicht was das ist..
<zy3pD> Pentium4, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no
<kubine> zy3pD: Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Pentium4> in /etc/default/grub eintragen ja?
<jokrebel> Pentium4: Würd das nicht gleich fest eintagen. Erst mal per Bootoption händisch austesten.
<jokrebel> +r
<jokrebel> Und das ist in dem Verlinkten Artikel bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no#Optionen-beim-GRUB-Auswahlmenue sehr schön beschrieben
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Pentium4> ja das habe ich gefunden, hab nur eins speziell für lubuntu gesucht, ich weiß ja nicht ob der artikel auch für lubuntu gültig ist
<Pentium4> jokrebel: ein grubauswahlmenü gibts bei mir ja garnicht. es startet sofort lubuntu. in dem artikel ist lediglich dualboot und live medium beschrieben oder sehe ich das falsch?
<jokrebel> Wenn Du kein Dualboot hast ist das Grub-Menü verborgen. Kann man mit Shift oder ESC sichtbar machen
<Pentium4> okay ich versuchs mal, danke!
<jokrebel> Pentium4: Und ja, das siehst Du falsch. Und das ist natürlich auch für Lubuntu gültig weil da das eigentlche (grafische)OS noch gar nicht läuft.
<Pentium4> jokrebel: okay, die information wie ich grub überhaupt aufrufe hätte mir an dieser stelle halt gefehlt. aber die wird wohl ausreichend in anderen artikeln erwähnt
<jokrebel> jepp
<jokrebel> Pentium4: Aber es steht Dir frei, auch dort noch entsprechend unter zu bringen ("it's a Wiki") <g>
<Pentium4> jokrebel: vlt mach ich das später, wenn ich nicht mehr vor 640x480 sitze ;)
<Pentium4> also, das mit dem nomodeset hat sehr gut funktioniert. sollte/kann ich es dann nun feste eintragen?
<ring0> wenn du nur so die höheren auflösungen bekommst, ja
<Pentium4> gut, danke euch!
<zy3pD> sudo update-grub nicht vergessen
<Pentium4> habe jetzt in der   /etc/default/grub an die zeile  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  ein nomodeset angehangen  (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset") das ganze habe ich gespeichert und danach den grub loader geupdated. es zeigt allerdings keine wirkung..
<zy3pD> Pentium4, also du hast danach sudo update-grub ausgeführt?
<Pentium4> zy3pD: richtig
<jokrebel> Pentium4: Wie hast Du denn "danach den grub loader
<zy3pD> Pentium4, und du hast die datei auch mit su rechten bearbeitet,  sodass die ännderungen auch gespeichert werden?
<jokrebel> Pentium4: Wie hast Du die Datei editiert? Ist die jetzt tatsächlich so wie Du sie zu verändern versuchtest? Oder hat das speichern (wegen fehlenden Rechten) vielleicht nicht geklappt?
<Pentium4_> "Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported." sonst verlief das update unproblematisch
<jokrebel> Pentium4_: Dann zeig uns die Datei doch mal in einem NoPaste bitte.
<Pentium4_> kann ichs auch in grub selbst speichern wenn ich es da eingetragen habe? so hat es ja geklappt..
<jokrebel> !pasten > Pentium4_ 
<kubine> Pentium4_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Pentium4_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10751649/
<kubine> Pentium4_: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Pentium4_> jokrebel: müsste alles korrekt sein oder?
<jokrebel> was sagt ein "ls -al" zu der Datei? Und dann auch gleich noch den kompletten Output (incl. Eingabezeile) des Grub-Updates
<Pentium4_> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10751979/
<kubine> Pentium4_: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Pentium4_: Setz doch mal wegen "Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported" die Zeile 9 deines ersten Past auch auf 0
<jokrebel> Pastes
<Pentium4_> jokrebel: hab ich gemacht, die warnung ist natürlich jetzt verschwunden, sonst ist alles identisch
<jokrebel> Und das in /etc/default/grub eingefügte "nomodeset" lässt sich fehlerfrei speichern und das anschließende grub-update läuft auch fehlerfrei durch. Aber nach reboot greift est trotzdem nicht? Wie sieht das Grub (welches Du händisch per "e" ja schon mal geöffnet hast) jetzt aus? Steht es da drin oder nicht?
<Pentium4_> jokrebel: ich starte neu und schaue ob es in grub->"e" zu finden ist
<Pentium4> jokrebel: es ist eingetragen, allerdings scheint das ganze konzept nicht mehr zu funktionieren. habe es mit strg+x gestartet aber habe wieder nur 640x480..
<Pentium4_> jokrebel: also habe die änderungen an der /etc/default/grub mal rückgängig gemacht und geaupdatet und das ganze nochmal von hand eingetragen (grub->"e") habe allerdings immernoch lediglich 640x480, wie sieht es mit xubuntu aus? ist es nicht so sehr zu empfehlen? unter knoppix läuft es ja. vlt wäre eine andere distribution die lösung!?
<jokrebel> Pentium4_: Was ist es denn überhaupt für Grafikkarte? Vielleich lässt sich ja da was im Forum oder so finden. lspci (oder ggf. lsusb) sollten da was drüber sagen. Kann hier aber grad nur eingeschränkt suchen für Dich.
<Pentium4_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<bekks> OUCH.
<bekks> Eine SIS 6xx/7xx Karte. Damit will ich nichts zu tun haben. :)
<Pentium4_> bekks: das glaub ich dir gerne, ich tue das auch nicht freiwillig ;)
<jokrebel> oO - ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann man mit mit etwas gefrickel grad mal 1024 erreichen ;-)
<jokrebel> allerdings auch unter *buntu
<dreamon> Wo stellt man die Scrollrichtung vom Scrollrad ein? Ist genau falsch rum. Liegt nicht an der Maus, hab andere probiert. Genauso falsch rum.
<dreamon> Hier steht eine Beschreibung → http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/evdev aber es wird ja kein xorg.conf mehr verwendet und das evdev versteh ich nicht wo ich das umstellen soll
<kubine> dreamon: Title: evdev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dreamon: "Maus und Touchpad" -> "natürliches scrollen"?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Hab ich schon versucht. Ob ich eventuell neustarten müßte, damit es wirksam wird?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows. Du musst maximal deine Desktopumgebugn neustarten.
<dreamon> Ok, ich teste es mal.
<dreamon> Desktopumgebung neustarten.. == Abmelden und neu anmelden?
<Rochvellon> ja
<dreamon> Ok, dann hat "natürliches scrollen" nichts verändert.
 * Rochvellon sieht gerade unter "Maus und Touchpad" den Punkt "Mausrad Invertieren"
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Den gibts bei mir dort nicht.
<Rochvellon> auch das richtige gerät ausgewählt?
<dreamon> Ist aber merkwürdig. In diesem Fenster "Maus und Touchpad" gibt es einen Punkt "Testen Sie Ihre Einstellungen" dort ist die Rollradrichtung richtig. Aber in jedem anderen Fenster falsch.
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Wo kann man das Auswählen? 
<Rochvellon> bei mir steht bei Gerät: eine Auswahlliste (Xubuntu)
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Richtig. Bei XFCE stand das bei mir auch dort.. aber unter Gnome3/Unity ist das da nicht so.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Set this to TRUE to enable natural (reverse) scrolling for touchpads.
<p01nt3r> nabend. ich habe ein problem mit meinem monitor. schließe ich ihn direkt dvi auf dvi an, bekommt ubuntu scheinbar keine EDID-daten geliefert und die auflösung ist unbrauchbar (800x600).wenn ich den monitor jedoch mit einem dvi-auf-vga adapter mit der grafikkarte verbinde, ist alles gut(1440x900). woran kann das liegen?
<p01nt3r> kabel/pins/kontakte sehen gut aus, hab das kabel auch schon ausgetauscht - gleiches problem.
<ppq> p01nt3r, dass der monitor keine oder für linux unlesbare EDID daten sendet, kommt ziemlich häufig vor. probier es mal mit einer modeline mit xrandr
<p01nt3r> ppq: alles schon ausprobiert - endet mit einer fehlermeldung in xrandr beim versuch einen neuen mode per "addmode" dem anschluß zuzuordnen. habe danach dann auch mal gegoogelt, jedoch ohne erfolg.
<p01nt3r> war irgendwas mit "BAD REQUEST"...
<ppq> ach, stimmt, ich erinnere mich grau
<p01nt3r> waren wir das? xD
<ppq> ja, denke schon
<p01nt3r> lol
<ppq> hattest vor ein paar wochen schonmal gefragt, glaube ich
<p01nt3r> genau
<p01nt3r> ca. 2-3 wochen her
<ppq> eher 3
<p01nt3r> ja
<p01nt3r> ppq, ich erkläre dir mal, was ich bisher gemacht habe:
<ppq> dp/hdmi mal probiert? so trial&error mäßig :)
<p01nt3r> gleiches problem.
<p01nt3r> scheinbar liefert der monitor nicht nach dvi/hdmi
<p01nt3r> die frage ist: liegt es an der (neuen) grafikkarte oder am monitor selbst? und wie finde ich das raus?
<bekks> Hattest du vor drei Wochen auch schon die neue Karte?
<p01nt3r> am alten lg-monitor hats immer geklappt. die gtx960 wird ja auch noch nicht so perfekt von ubuntu unterstützt, oder ist das irrelevant bez. der treiber?
<jokrebel> Anderen Monitor oder andere Grafikkarte zur Gegenprobe nehmen?
<p01nt3r> bekks: ja
<bekks> Anderer Monitor funktioniert, liegt ergo am Monitor.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel: also mit der alten grafikkarte und dem "problemmonitor" ging es auch.
<p01nt3r> das ist ja das, was mich verwirrt xD
<p01nt3r> bekks: hab jetzt den neuen beta-treiber drauf(ja ich kenne die risiken) und mit dem läuft es soweit, jedoch nur über einen dvi auf vga-adapter.
<p01nt3r> sobald ich ohne adapter am hdmi oder dvi abgreife ist die auflösung im eimer.
<bekks> Es läuft auch ohne Adapter, mit xrandr und einer Modeline durch xrandr
<p01nt3r> bekks: wurde bereits erwähnt: das ging auch nicht - frag ppq.
<p01nt3r> xrandr lieferte irgendwas von wegen "BAD REQUEST OR ...."
<p01nt3r> die modeline liess sich mit addmode nicht dem anschluss zuweisen.
<p01nt3r> ich will die alte graka nicht wieder einbauen(gtx550ti). passt iwie nicht mehr so richtig in den pci-e slot (hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen, woran das liegt - denke aber das io-blech hat sich verzogen oder ist ungenau gefertigt).
<p01nt3r> hatte bei 960/problemmonitor mit verschiedenen live-systemen probleme.
<ppq> verschiedene treiber hast du sicher auch schon durchprobiert?
<ppq> also, auch mal den aktuellsten unfreien "nvidia"
<p01nt3r> die frage ist: wie bekomme ich heraus, wer das problem verursacht - monitor oder graka? (graka hat noch garantie und könnte evtl. umgetauscht werden, monitor nicht mehr)
<p01nt3r> ja alle, nvidia hat nur 3 mit unterstützung für die 960 unter linux veröffentlicht bisher.
<p01nt3r> ich MUSS direkt aus der .run installieren, weil ubuntu mir (noch) keine treiber anbietet für die karte.
<p01nt3r> und dann ist da noch die sache mit dem nomodeset..
<ppq> im xorg edgers ppa gibt es version 349
<bekks> Gibts die Treiber nicht im xorg edgers PPA?
<p01nt3r> hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert
<ppq> bekks, :P
<bekks> ppq: :)
<p01nt3r> hab neuinstalliert, alle xserver-xorg-video-X treiber gepurged, die ich nicht brauche und danach den nvidia-treiber per *.run datei installiert.
<Rochvellon> und das tauscht nicht das halbe system aus?
<ppq> p01nt3r, sicher? 349 ist erst am 25.3. veröffentlicht worden und am 26. im xorg edgers ppa gelandet
<p01nt3r> ppq: meine installierte version ist 349.12.
<bekks> Die aus der .run
<p01nt3r> genau.
<bekks> Das war aber nicht die Frage :)
<p01nt3r> was war denn die frage?
<bekks> Welche Version du aus dem PPA getestet hast.
<p01nt3r> den davor, 346.47.
<p01nt3r> der 349.12 ist ja noch beta und war nur zum testen.
<p01nt3r> aber bisher ja bei allen treibern exakt das gleiche bild.
<p01nt3r> hdmi/dvi -> dvi <= 800x600, dvi -> vga <= 1440x900(alles gut).
<p01nt3r> habe mal ein wenig recherchiert - i2c ist ja als chip im monitor verbaut und wird von der grafikkarte ausgelesen.
<p01nt3r> dann müsste die digitale anbindung an den chip defekt sein oder eines der anschlusskabel des monitors müsste einen fehler haben.
<p01nt3r> (kontaktprobleme, wako)
<p01nt3r> displayport hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert weil ich keine lust habe, weitere ca. 10 euro für einen adapter zu verschwenden.
<p01nt3r> eines steht aber fest: der monitor liefert die EDID-daten scheinbar nur über vga, nicht über hdmi/dvi.
<p01nt3r> oder: die grafikkarte kann die daten per vga-anschluss auslesen, aber nicht via dvi/hdmi.
<p01nt3r> kann ich irgendwie testen, ob EDID via HDMI/DVI überhaupt an der graka ankommt?
<pausiert> hi
<p01nt3r> hab eine idee, bis bald...
<p01nt3r> und danke trotzdem!
<pausiert> ich würde gerne ubuntu automatisiert über pxe installieren. ich finde nur anleitungen bei denen ich einmal die komplette repo spiegeln muss. gibt es eine möglichkeit nur die für die install relevanten packet herunterzuladen?
<pausiert> ich würde kickstart verwenden
<ppq> pausiert, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<kubine> ppq: Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<mirkonils> hey Leute! Wie kann ich hinzugefügte PPA's wieder entfernen?
<ppq> pausiert, das ist der netinstaller, der lädt nur die zu installierenden pakete bei der installation aus dem netz. dort gibts auch pxe zeug, aber frag mich nicht was man damit anstellt um es zu booten :)
<ppq> mirkonils, mit ppa-purge
<ppq> !ppa-purge > mirkonils 
<kubine> mirkonils: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<mirkonils> mkay. Danke =)
<mirkonils> ich probier das mal. Habe eine Paketquelle falsch eingegeben und nun versucht apt-get update die immer zu aktualisieren und failed dabei
<pausiert> ppq: gute idee, vielen dank
<mirkonils> Supi @ppq das hat funktioniert
<ppq> schön :)
<p01nt3r> es gibt neuigkeiten bez. meines monitors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10754092/
<kubine> p01nt3r: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> das ist die Xorg.0.log über den digitalen ausgang, ab zeile 121 geht der "spass" los xD
<p01nt3r> was mir aufgefallen ist: ab zeile 140 stehen keine daten mehr, also nur noch hex. 00, kann das dafür stehen, dass der monitor die edid-daten nur noch über einen seiner beiden anschlüsse rausgibt? 
<bekks> Durchaus, ja.
<p01nt3r> klemm ich den monitor digital an den anderen pc, ergibt sich das gleiche problem (weshalb ich stark annehme, dass der monitor nen fehler hat).
<bekks> Das muss kein Fehler sein, das kann durchaus einfach "bauartbedingt" sein.
<p01nt3r> aah ok
<p01nt3r> bekks: ich denke, ich werde es einfach so angeschlossen lassen, denn grafische einbußen hab ich so keine und umstecken und dann an der xorg.conf rumbasteln hat keinen zweck, solange nachher ja nichts besseres bei rum kommt.
<p01nt3r> hätte halt nur gern bestätigt, dass der monitor das problem verursacht - meines erachtens liefert der via digitalem eingang ungültige werte an die grafikkarte, stimmts?
<bekks> Dann verstehe ich diesen ganzen Aufriss hier nicht.
<bekks> Du hast keine graphische Oberfläche und bastelst DREI WOCHEN am Nvidia-Treiber herum?
<p01nt3r> bekks: wieso hab ich keine grafische oberfläche?
<p01nt3r> bekks: der sinn des "aufrisses" war es, festzustellen, ob der monitor das problem verursacht oder die grafikkarte...?
<p01nt3r> naja, gute nacht. :-)
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-07
<stefanstefanstef> Moin Moin
<stefanstefanstef> Ich sitze hier an einem Samsung Laptop und dieser verliert häufig die WLAN-Verbindung.
<stefanstefanstef> Frage: In welcher /var/log finde ich hier drüber Informationen?
<leszek> stefanstefanstef: normalerweise im syslog
<leszek> stefanstefanstef: du kannst es auch mit dmesg direkt ausgeben lassen
<stefanstefanstef> leszek: Könntest du bitte mal über die syslog-Datei drüber schauen? http://pastebin.com/qrRkYhRw
<kubine> stefanstefanstef: Title: Apr 7 08:57:44 gisela rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="7.4.4" x - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<leszek> stefanstefanstef: hier liegt wohl der Hund begraben: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=02:21:29:b0:b9:24 reason=7
<stefanstefanstef> reason=7 was könnte das sein?
<leszek> und laut : http://www.aboutcher.co.uk/2012/07/linux-wifi-deauthenticated-reason-codes/ bedeutet es, dass der Client was senden wollte bevor die verbindung bestand
<kubine> leszek: Title: Linux WiFi Reason Codes - Disconnection & De-Authentication Issues (at www.aboutcher.co.uk)
<leszek> stefanstefanstef: ich kenn den Fehler so nicht und kann nur vermuten, dass es evtl. am Wifi Treiber liegt
<stefanstefanstef> Ist ein Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<leszek> Der sollte einwandfrei unterstützt werden. Ich habe gerade diesen Thread hier gefunden im Forum und der weist darauf hin, dass evtl. andere Geräte den WLAN Empfang stören und dafür sorgen könnten: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-verbindung-bricht-ab-13/
<kubine> leszek: Title: WLAN-Verbindung bricht ab › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> Also ich kann da erstmal auf die schnelle auch nichts anderes empfehlen, außer mal wirklich am Router einen anderen freien Kanal zu wählen. 
<leszek> Wenn der Router 5 Ghz kann, dann natürlich am besten damit verbinden, weil der Wifi Chip sollte das können und da tummeln sich nicht soviele Störquellen rum
<stefanstefanstef> Ok, danke, ich gehe mal am Router auf die Suche. Danke euch...
<David1977> ich glaube ich muss mal ne ganz doofe noob frage stellen...
<David1977> apt-get upgrade macht nichts anderes als isntallierte pakete auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, oder?
<David1977> falls aber eines der installierten Programme nicht aktualisiert wird, muss dann auf dist-upgrade zurückgegriffen werden?
<k1l> jo
<SensualDeduction> Hallo zusammen, ich hätte eine konzeptionelle Frage zu X11Forwarding über ssh
<SensualDeduction> Ich versuche nautilus auf meinem Remote Server zu starten und ein GUI zu erhalten. x11 forwarding ist eingestellt auf dem server. ich benutze den command ssh -X(habs auch mit -Y probiert) user@ip nautilus
<SensualDeduction> Danach kommt Gtk-Warning **: cannot open display
<SensualDeduction> jetzt ist meine Frage muss ich das Programm welches ich auf dem Server öffnen will auch auf meinem PC haben, damit es funktioniert?
<SensualDeduction> Ich benutze nämlich cygwin und habe Nautilus auf windows natürlich nicht
<MadHatter42> was distro haben sie in deniem pc ?
<SensualDeduction> ubuntu 14.04
<MadHatter42> was distro ist in dem server ?
<MadHatter42> (sorry for my bad german)
<SensualDeduction> oh english is better anyway. I got win 7 on my pc and ubuntu 14.04 on the server
<Fuchs> SensualDeduction: eigentlich nicht, aber cygwin ist da ggf. noch etwas speziell 
<Fuchs> English koenntest Du in #ubuntu fragen, da ist der MadHatter42 auch drin 
<SensualDeduction> oh ok, war zuerst auf ubuntuusers und dort stand man soll keine problem fragen stellen und ein verweis auf ubuntu-de
<Fuchs> der Verweis war korrekt :) 
<Fuchs> SensualDeduction: Du hast cygwin/X, und nicht nur ein reines cygwin, ja? 
<Fuchs> sonst wird das naemlich schon mal nichts
<Fuchs> wenn Du das hast:  DISPLAY Variable noch setzen, falls noch nicht geschehen. Dann sollte es eigentlich gehen 
<MadHatter42> Fuchs, ich habe deutsch vergessen un ich mochte deutsch lernen  
<SensualDeduction> sry was ist der unterschied zwischen cygwin/X und reinem? 
<Fuchs> MadHatter42: which is perfectly fine, but maybe rather not in a support channel. As I can see you are in #ubuntu-de-offtopic as well, that's more the place for it 
<Fuchs> SensualDeduction: cygwin/X liefert einen X Server mit, den brauchst Du 
<Fuchs> http://x.cygwin.com/   << das da 
<kubine> Fuchs: Title: Cygwin/X (at x.cygwin.com)
<MadHatter42> Fuchs, thank you for your suggestion , you are very kind sir 
<MadHatter42> viele danke 
<SensualDeduction> ich näme an das package ist unter X11?
<SensualDeduction> wie heisst es genau?
<Fuchs> SensualDeduction: auf dem Client (Windows), nicht auf dem Server
<Fuchs> und dafuer liegt auf der von mir verlinkten Seite ein Installer :) 
<SensualDeduction> das package heisst xinit das hab ich gesucht^^
<Fuchs> Frage: warum genau willst Du nautilus ueberhaupt via ssh starten? 
<SensualDeduction> ok und was bringt mir das jetzt?
<Fuchs> also was ist das Ziel schlussendlich? 
<SensualDeduction> ich will nicht mühsam mit cd ls mich rumbewegen^^ 
<Fuchs> Das bringt eigentlich, dass Du nun in einem cygwin terminal  (oder einem normalen, wenn Du DISPLAY korrekt setzt) das forwarding haben solltest 
<Fuchs> ist das Zielsystem ein Server oder ein Desktopsystem? 
<SensualDeduction> destopsystem?
<SensualDeduction> est ist ein virtueller server zu dem ich root access habe
<Fuchs> das, wo der ssh Server drauf laeuft, wo Du Dich drauf verbindest, was ist das fuer ein Linux und ...
<Fuchs> okay, damit endet dann mein Support
<SensualDeduction> er wird auf monstervps.de gehostet
<Fuchs> 1) auf so eine Kiste gehoert keine graphische Nutzeroberflaeche   2) wenn Du schon unbedingt klicken willst: es gibt genuegend graphische Dateiverwaltungen, die fish / sftp koennen, da muss nicht auf dem Server ein nautilus laufen 
<tmebis> SensualDeduction, warum nimmst du nicht WinSCP ?
<Fuchs> zum Beispiel den, ja 
<SensualDeduction> warum ist nautilus nicht gut?
<Fuchs> aber an sich solltest Du Dir die Kommandozeile angewoehnen 
<SensualDeduction> warum?
<Fuchs> SensualDeduction: weil auf einem Server keine graphische Nutzeroberflaeche zu laufen und ganz sicher kein Gnome installiert zu sein hat
<SensualDeduction> ... gute argumentation
<SensualDeduction> warum weil NEIN.
<Fuchs> SensualDeduction: wenn Du es graphisch haben musst, dann lass die graphische Applikation bei Dir lokal laufen (also unter Windows), die das Protokol fuer Dich abstrahiert
<Fuchs> SensualDeduction: weil stark unsicher und ressourcenverschwendung
<SensualDeduction> ja genau das will ich ja... ich dachte dafür ist x11 forwarding da nicht?
<Fuchs> Nein, bei X Forwarding brauchst Du die Applikation auf der remotekiste installiert, 
<Fuchs> die Remotekiste ist ein Server, da hat kein nautilus zu laufen
<SensualDeduction> ^^
<Fuchs> nimm eine x-beliebige graphische Windowsapplikation die fish / sftp kann und nutz die. 
<Fuchs> Oder, besser, lern und lies Dich ein und gewoehn Dich an die Kommandozeile
<SensualDeduction> ok macht sinn, dann hab ich x11forwarding einfach falsch verstanden.
<Fuchs> einen Server mit so wenig Wissen zu betreiben fuehrt in aller Regel dazu, dass die Kiste frueher oder spaeter uebernommen wird
<Fuchs> und das ist dann eine Spamschleuder mehr im Netz, das brauchen wir eigentlich nicht
<SensualDeduction> ermutigend...
<Fuchs> aber wenn Du es am Anfang lieber graphisch hast: gibt es Anwendungen fuer, die diverse Remote-Protokolle koennen. Eine wurde Dir genannt 
<Fuchs> Sinnvoll. Du gehst ohne Fuehrerschein auch nicht gleich mal mit einem LKW auf die Autobahn, da warnen Dich die Leute auch davor. Das ist nicht entmutigend gemeint, sondern fuer Deine Sicherheit, und die Deiner Mitmenschen 
<SensualDeduction> hast du vielleicht ein gutes tutorial wie man einen server sicher macht, wenn du besorgt bist das ich zur spam schleuder werde ;)
<Fuchs> SensualDeduction: eigentlich halt einfach pro Service, welcher der Server anbietet, die Doku lesen, 
<Fuchs> SensualDeduction: fuer ssh z.B. empfehle ich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh,  vor allem der Teil zu public key auth.  Das einrichten, root login deaktivieren, ssh auf einem non-standard Port laufen lassen 
<SensualDeduction> https://www.monstervps.de/
<kubine> SensualDeduction: Title: monsterVPS.de - Cheap VPS incl. DDoS Protection from 2,49 per month (at www.monstervps.de)
<Fuchs> SensualDeduction: aber wenn das Ding dann z.B. httpd macht (Apache oder so), DB Server macht oder sonst etwas, das von aussen erreichbar ist, dann gibt es da kein generisches alles-ist-gut Paket 
<SensualDeduction> 0 Doku^^ und die dinge über ssh habich gemacht
<Fuchs> am besten halt nur anbieten, was es auch wirklich braucht, dann ist die ubuntuusers Doku ziemlich gut, das Forum auch 
<SensualDeduction> was hällst du von filezilla?
<Fuchs> Wenn der SFTP kann: warum nicht
<Fuchs> frueher oder spaeter solltest Du Dir die Kommandozeile aber angewoehnen
<Fuchs> ab http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger  einlesen, hat gute weiterfuehrende Links 
<kubine> Fuchs: Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SensualDeduction> ich benutze ubuntu seit ca 1 jahr und hab mich schon an die commandozeile gewöhnt.
<SensualDeduction> Ich seh nur den langfristigen nutzen nicht im vergleich zu graphischen oberflächen
<SensualDeduction> Sie wurden nicht um sonst erfunden, sondern um schneller und einfacher arbeiten zu können
<tmebis> SensualDeduction, auch auf einem Server?
<SensualDeduction> wenn es sie gibt wiso nicht?
<SensualDeduction> so hab nautilus removed hoff du bist zufrieden :P
<tmebis> SensualDeduction, also um Konfigurationsdateien eines Servers zu bearbeiten benötige ich keinen grafischen Editor, dafür tut es doch auch vi, vim, nano oder mc
<SensualDeduction> ja vi finde ich ganz ok, es geht mir mer ums rumnavigieren das ständige typen von ls dann cd bla(tab für autocomplete drücken) ist einfach nervig, man findet schneller was man sucht wenn man eine graphische hierarchische ansicht hat
<Fuchs> Ansichtssache
<Fuchs> Kommandozeile ist halt vor allem praktisch fuer irgendwelches Batchzeugs
<tmebis> SensualDeduction, dann schau dir mal "mc" an ... funktioniert sogar mit Maus
<Fuchs> also fuer alle Dateinen wo $Bedingung, mach $Aktion 
<SensualDeduction> oh der sieht ja ganz gut aus :)
<SensualDeduction> <3 nehm den perfekt, danke
<SensualDeduction> hey weiss jemand obs es midnight commander auch für cygwin gibt? kann iwi nix finden
<tmebis> SensualDeduction, es gibt midnight commander für windows
<SensualDeduction> hey ne frage zu ssh. wenn ich beim server allowrootlogin disabled habe ist es mir immernoch möglich über den key mich direkt zu root einzuloggen?
<SensualDeduction> weil, dies ist mir gerade gelungen. Ich dachte wenn ich in sshd_config AllowRootLogin no mache kann ich mich nicht mehr direkt zu root verbinden auch nicht mit einem private key
<geser> SensualDeduction: in meiner Manpage zu sshd_config ist nur die Rede von "PermiRootLogin" aber nicht von "AllowRootLogin". Sicher das du die richtige Option gesetzt hast?
<SensualDeduction> ja genau die mein ich hab permitrootlogin no
<SensualDeduction> kann mich aber trotzdem noch zu root mit ssh root@ip connecten
<SensualDeduction> oh mom hab den service nicht neu gestartet da liegts problem
<geser> das wäre meine nächste Idee gewesen :)
<SensualDeduction> ^^
<SensualDeduction> huh
<SensualDeduction> bla /etc/init.d/sshd restart gibt bei mir no such file or directory
<SensualDeduction> ah fehler gefunden bei ubuntu ises nur ssh ohne d
<geser> nimm "service sshd restart". Das funktioniert sowohl bei Upstart-Jobs als auch bei Init-Skripten
<SensualDeduction> top danke das hat funktioniert :)
<tmebis> geser, unter 14.04 muss es "/etc/init.d/ssh restart" bzw. "service ssh restart" heißen. Hat SensualDeduction ja schon festgestellt
<CryMore> Hallo :D
<agentsoul> Hallo mein Rechner ist vollversclüsselt per LUKS ich möchte einen Schlüssel hinzufügen. Wie lösche ich den später? Schlüssel A 1234 Schlüssel B abcd frag mich luks dann bei luksRemoveKey welchen ich entfernen möchte und ich tippe dann halt "1234" oder "abcd"?
<ring0> agentsoul, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS#Passwort-loeschen
<kubine> ring0: Title: LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> ring0 also ja ich würde dann nach dem Passwort gefragt, welches ich löschen möchte und würde das dann eintippen?
<ring0> agentsoul, nein. wie es da steht: sudo cryptsetup luksKillSlot GERÄTEDATEI SLOT
<agentsoul> und was macht sudo cryptsetup luksRemoveKey GERÄTEDATEI ?
<ring0> agentsoul, gerätedatei ist z.b. /dev/sda und slot z.b. 1
<ring0> ein wenig hirn darfst du ruhig einsetzen
<agentsoul> ja ist mir klar aber was macht der Befehl sudo cryptsetup luksRemoveKey GERÄTEDATEI im Vergleich zu sudo cryptsetup luksKillSlot GERÄTEDATEI SLOT 
<ring0> du kannst auch prüfen, welche slots belegt sind. angenommen du nutzt /dev/sda2 für luks: sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sda2
<agentsoul> offenbar gibt es ja zwei Wege plus einen veralteten
<ring0> angenommen es gibt nur ein passwort, nimmst du die erste variante. gibt es mehrere passwörter und du möchtest ein bestimmtes passwort auf einem bestimmten slot löschen, nimmst du die zweit mit slot
<ring0> :)
<agentsoul> cryptsetup luksRemoveKey <partition> actually takes a keyfile as the last parameter. So if you want to input the passphrase, just give the device as parameter. cryptsetup will first prompt for "Enter LUKS passphrase to be deleted:" and then "Enter any remaining LUKS passphrase:"
<agentsoul> Danke google und ring0
<ring0> jo, stand so auch schon im wiki
<ring0> wer lesen kann und so ;)
<jk__> #airhacks
<ring0> nein
<muckmw> Guten Abend. Ich möchte mir aus alter Hardware gerne einen Heim-Datenserver bauen, da ich auch noch einige alte Festplatten liegen habe. Welches Betriebssystem wäre zu empfehlen?
<overlook> muckmw, schau doch mal nach FreeNAS. 
<jokrebel> muckmw: Nachdem wir hier in #ubuntu-de sind wohl *buntu in der Server-Minimal-Install-Variante. Ansonsten wär das hier eher fehl am Platz ;-) Aber mal ernsthaft: Solche Umfragen macht man besser im Offtopic-Kanal.
<muckmw> ok vielen Dank =)
<feodoran> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mit prime auf eine AMD (radeon treiber) umschalten kann? hier ist das nur für nvidia erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/PRIME
<kubine> feodoran: Title: PRIME › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> feodoran: Garnicht. PRIME ist für Nvidia GPUs, nicht fpr AMD GPUs. :)
<feodoran> bekks: da steht in der einleitung aber was anderes
<feodoran> bekks: wie bekomme ich das dann hin?
<bekks> Wo steht da was anderes?
<feodoran> zweiter absatz: Aufgrund lizenzrechtlicher Probleme mit der Kernelschnittstelle ließ sich PRIME anfänglich nur mit den freien Grafiktreibern (nouveau, radeon, Intel) ...
<bekks> Lies bitte auch den zweiten Teil des Satzes ;)
<feodoran> ich finde da nichts gegenteiliges
<bekks> Ich finde da genau nichts, was sagt, dass nvidia-prime mit AMD funktionieren könnte.
<bekks> Das hier funktioniert mit AMD: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/AMD_Hybrid-Grafikkarten_unter_fglrx
<kubine> bekks: Title: AMD Hybrid-Grafikkarten unter fglrx › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<feodoran> da gehts nur noch um nvidia, das würde ich nie so interpretieren, dass es mit radeon auf einmal nicht mehr geht
<feodoran> ich suche eine lösung für radeon, nicht fglrx
<bekks> Mit PRIME funktioniert es jedenfalls nicht.
<feodoran> dann ist das schlecht erklärt, im wiki
<bekks> Da es ein Wiki ist, kannst Du das ja ändern :)
<feodoran> geht es irgendwie mit radeon? das letzte mal als ich fglrx installiert hatte, hat ubuntu nicht mehr gebootet, wegen irgendwelcher probleme mit den virtualbox kernel modulen
<bekks> fglrx hat nichts mit virtualbox zu tun.
<bekks> Hast du das Ubuntu in einer VM?
<feodoran> nein ubuntu ist der host
<bekks> Dann installier doch einfach fglrx.
<feodoran> ich weiß auch nicht genau was das problem war, nur das die kombination schlecht war
<bekks> fglrx hat nichts mit vbox zu tun.
<bekks> Die Kombination funktioniert einwandfrei.
<feodoran> wir werden sehen ...
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu nutzt Du?
<feodoran> xubu 14.04
<feodoran> mit kernel 3.16
<feodoran> warum gibt es eigentlich "fglrx-updates" und "fglrx" zur auswahl? ist das beta und stable?
<bekks> Das eine ist eine feste Version, das andere wird mit Updates versorgt.
<feodoran> das heißt fglrx-updates wird automatisch mit dem system aktualisiert?
<ppq> so ist es
<bekks> Das fglrx-updates erhält Updates, fglrx nicht.
<feodoran> ok
<ppq> (bleib besser bei der festen version wenn sie funktioniert, neue grafiktreiberversionen sind gelegentlich eine problemquelle, so hat man weniger ärger)
<feodoran> war genau mein gedanke ;)
<feodoran> hm...scheint wirklich zu funktionieren
<feodoran> hm...ist das normal, dass der radeon treiber kein fullHD ausgeben kann? ich dachte es liegt am intel chip, aber seit ich fglrx installiert hab, bekommt der das auch hin
<feodoran> oder macht VGA/HDMI da noch einen unterschied?
<ppq> feodoran, full hd sollte eigentlich mit jedem chip, jedem treiber und jeder schnittstelle gehen.
<feodoran> ppq: sollte ... letztens gings bei mir nicht, leider kann ich das jetzt nicht mehr testen. aber prinzipiell geht es ja jetzt erstmal
<ppq> es kann durchaus auch am monitor liegen
<feodoran> auch wenn der monitor an einem anderem rechner fullHD anzeigt?
<ppq> auch unter xubuntu 14.04 mit kernel 3.16?
<bekks> Auch mit dem radeon-Treiber? :)
<feodoran> nein war ein apfel
<ppq> joa, dann kann es auch am monitor liegen
<ppq> feodoran, sonst versuch es mal mit einer modeline, mit xrandr
<feodoran> okay, dachte dafür gibts einen standard, der regelt den rest schon, solange rechner und monitor fullhd können
<ppq> es gibt EDID, aber die interpretation der daten ist halt software-sache
<feodoran> besagter monitor ist mir leider physisch nicht mehr verfügbar
<ppq> achso
<bekks> D.h. wir reden hier über ein Problem, das man garnicht mehr lösen kann?
<feodoran> quasi, nur dass ich dachte das problem liegt an meinem rechner
<bekks> Was ja nicht ausgeschlossen ist.
<feodoran> ja, aber der test mit den den geräten die ich hier hab, ist erfolgreich
<feodoran> und ich hab wieder was gelernt dabei ;)
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-08
<Fnerd> hallo
<Fnerd> ich komme nicht mehr in meinen Acount, ich gebe zwar immer das richtige password ein (also Zumindiest Beschwerd sich Ubuntu nicht das es Falsch ist) aber ich werde danach immer wieder auf den anmeldebildschirm zurück verwiesen und muss mein passsword nochmal eingeben und ansonsten passiert nichts mehr 
<LetoThe2nd> Fnerd: die Klassiker wären: 1) festplatten speziell die mit deinem home rappelvoll 2) rechte im home kaputt
<k1l> log dich mal auf ner tty strg+alt+f1 ein und guck mit "ls -al" was in deinem /home alles root gehört
<Fnerd> ich habe zuvor lxde installiert 
<Fnerd> könnte es vieleicht damit etwas zutun haben?
<k1l> ich würde vorschlagen du guckst erstmal die einfachen lösungen nach. wenn die klappen sind wir hier schnell fertig
<Fnerd> wenn ich mich per tty einlogen will sagt er auch login incorect
<k1l> wat?
<LetoThe2nd> capslock, tastaturlayout?
<Fnerd> oder wart ich versuchs nochmal
<k1l> sicher, dass nicht das pw verkehrt ist? oder capslock an, oder sonderzeichen mit anderem layout?
<Fnerd> also es sah alles ganz normal aus vllt tataturlayout
<Fnerd> andere frage wie komm ich den wieder aus dem tty raus oder kann hin und her wechseln?
<k1l> mit strg+alt+f7
<Fnerd> thx
<W00lf> wenn keiner mitschaut dann tipp doch mal dein passwort beim benutzername um zu sehen ob das tastaturlayout etc stimmt, keyboard funzt, usw ;-)
<Fnerd> hmm okay
<Fnerd> müsste alles stimmen
<Fnerd> hmm was ist da los
<Fnerd> vllt weil ich aus Neugier um zusehen ob der LXDE vieleicht bei startx startet 
<Fnerd> ich b in übrigens jetzt über den Gastzugang drin
<k1l> ja das ist ein typischer fehler der einem die file permissions im /home zersägt
<nagetier> würde sich ein volles /home nicht auch so bemerkbar machen?
<k1l> deswegen mach mal ein "df -h" und zeig das in einem pastebin
<k1l> !paste > Fnerd 
<kubine> Fnerd: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Fnerd> ja wie wenn ich nicht rerin komm?
<nagetier> k1l, er kommt ja nicht mehr heran, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe :) heißt also Ubuntu Live starten und die Partitionen mounten
<k1l> du bist doch im guest account. da kannste in nem temrinal doch "df -h" machen
<k1l> um erstmal zu gucken ob da vielleich einfach der platten platz weg ist
<nagetier> ok, hatte ich überlesen
<Fnerd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10773440/
<kubine> Fnerd: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> dann sind garantiert die rechte im /home zerschossen durch startx nutzung. aber trotzdem solltest du auf tty1 noch einloggen können mit dem richtigen pw
<Fnerd> hmm
<Fnerd> so bin drin im  tty
<nagetier> Fnerd, schau mal ob du von dem derzeitigen Account per su auf den anderen kommst
<nagetier> ah
<k1l> dann "ls -al" und guck was root:root gehört
<Fnerd> und wie paste ich das jetzt?
<k1l> reicht ja erstmal wenn du guckst
<Fnerd> hab ich
<k1l> sind da sachen root:root?
<k1l> .gvfs ist ok wenn es root gehört. aber vor allem .Xauthority sollte user:user gehören
<Fnerd> jupp 
<Fnerd> das tut es bei mir nicht
<k1l> dann "sudo chown user:user .Xauthority"  setze anstatt user genau deinen usernamen ein. und den an die groß-kleinschreibung
<Fnerd> okay
<Fnerd> hmm er findet das user verzeichnis nicht
<k1l> wobei?
<Fnerd> na bei sudo chown user :user .Xauthority
<Fuchs> was soll er da fuer ein Verzeichnis finden? 
<Fuchs> wenn Dein Username z.B.  fnerd ist, dann lautet der Befehl    sudo chown fnerd:fnerd .Xauthority 
<k1l> zwischen user:user kommt kein leerzeichen
<Fuchs> natuerlich musst Du dazu in Deinem Home sein, wenn Du das nicht bist, dann ist etwas anderes komplett schief gelaufen  (ein   cd    ohne weitere Argumente sollte das eigentlich richten. Eigentlich) 
<k1l> cd ~
<Fnerd> okay danke das man mir das jetzt erst sagt :(
<k1l> was denn?
<Fnerd> na das ich cd /home machen muss
<k1l> ich weiß ja nicht was du da rumwurschtelst. aber wenn "ls -al" die .Xauthority anzeigt, dann musst du im richtigen verzeichnis sein, nämlich deinem home. und wenn du den befehl so angewendet hättest wie ich es oben schon beschrieben habe (sogar extra mit 2 hinweisen!) dann wäre der drops schon gelutscht
<k1l> Fnerd: nein
<k1l> falsch
<k1l> du loggst dich in die tty1 ein, und bist sofort in dem homeverzeichnis deines users in den du dich eingeloggt hast. du musst da gar nix mit cd machen
<k1l> unsere hilfe war nur für den fall, dass du eigenhändig was gemacht hast.
<Fnerd> ok
<Fnerd> ok .Xauthority gehört jetzt user:user
<Fnerd> danke für die hilfe
<Fnerd> aber wie komme ich jetzt zu meinem lxde?
<k1l> dann ausloggen aus dem guest in der gui und dann am loginscreen testen
<Fnerd> okay
<Fnerd> danke für die hilfe
<e-i-k-e> abend
<e-i-k-e> kann mir jmd. sagen welches paket ich mir beim update von 14.04 auf 14.10 zerschossen habe -> http://i.imgur.com/1zsDJrd.png
<e-i-k-e> also der teils schwarze fensterhintergrund ist gemeint
<k1l> das theme?
<jokrebel_> sieht sehr nach teilkaputten Thema aus. Versuch mal über die Einstellungen/Erscheinungsbild das Thema auf ein anderes zu setzen.
<e-i-k-e> sehe gerade. scheint syslinux-themes-debian-wheezy zu sein
<jokrebel_> ...was sich eher nicht wie Ubuntu liest <g>
<e-i-k-e> das stimmt...
<e-i-k-e> ist wohl auch nicht schuld daran
<jokrebel_> _ist_ es kein Ubuntu? Oder nur das Theme halt nicht
<e-i-k-e> nene, ist schon ubuntu. aber das beschädigte paket das ich in aptitude gesehen habe beim upgrade hieß nur so als wäre es eine grafik theme. aber in synaptic steht zu dem paket nur SYSLINUX ist eine Sammlung von Boot-Loadern, die von den Linux-
<e-i-k-e> Dateisystemen
<mmp> hey, ich habe etwas merkwürdiges festgestellt. Auf dem server läuft ovpn. Wenn ich route eingebe, zeigt er mir localhost und bei route -n 10.8.0.2 an. Diese ist aber weder in der /etc/hosts noch beim bind hinterlegt
<bekks> mmp0028: Warum sollte eine Route in der /etc/hosts oder in bind hinterlegt sein?
<mmp0028> bekks: weil laut route eine route mit localhost steht und mit route -n dies als 10.8.0.2 aufgelöst wird
<bekks> mmp0028: Und warum sollte deswegen eine Route in der /etc/hosts oder in bind hinterlegt sein?
<bekks> Eine Route hat genau nichts mit der NAmensauflösung zu tun.
<mmp0028> bekks: und wieso kommt der auf diese namensauflösung
<bekks> Auf welche Namensauflösung? Routen haben NICHTS mit der Namensauflösung zu tun.
<mmp0028> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10775538/ so ist mir diese Namensauflösung aufgefallen
<kubine> mmp0028: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Nochmal:
<bekks> Routen haben NICHTS mit der Namensauflösung zu tun.
<mmp0028> bekks: ja, aber mit der option -n werden nur die routen mit den IP-Adressen angezeigt. Ohne dieser Option werden die Namen angezeigt. Dies muss ja trotzdem irgendwo hinterlegt werden. Und JA, routen haben nichts mit der Namensauflösung zu tun
<bekks> Die NAmensauflösung passiert über die konfigurierten Nameserver.
<mmp0028> bekks: ja, das ist bind9. Da stehts aber nicht drin
<mmp0028> bekks: und in der /etc/hosts stehts auch nicht
<bekks> Was steht in der /etc/resolv.conf ?
<mmp0028> domain privat.lokal
<mmp0028> search privat.lokal
<mmp0028> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<bekks> Da hast Du deinen Nameserver.
<mmp0028> Ich bin kein Idiot, das ist localhost und dort läuft bind9
<bekks> Und der macht deine Namensauflösung.
<mmp0028> es steht dort kein eintrag für 10.8.0.2
<bekks> Hast Du die Auflösung mal mit dig geprüft?
<mmp0028> bekks: dig löst localhost korrekt auf. Bin aber mit dig nicht so vertraut. habe dig @localhost aufgerufen
<bekks> localhost ist nicht 192.168.0.1
<bekks> Du musst dig aufrufen und schauen, welcher Name zu 10.8.0.2 aufgelöst wird.
<bekks> Wenn localhost aufgelöst wird, ist das toll, aber völlig nutzlos zur Problemlösung.
<mmp0028> bekks: entschuldige, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10775719/
<kubine> mmp0028: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Was steht in deiner /etc/hosts?
<mmp0028> nichts besonderes http://paste.ubuntu.com/10775744/
<kubine> mmp0028: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mmp0028> bekks: eine Idee?
<bekks> Welche Adresse löst dig zu fritz.box auf?
<mmp0028> 192.168.120.40; ist richtig
<jokrebel> ...ooO( warum nur zieh ich die Augenbrauen hoch wenn jemand 10.x.x.x anstelle von 192.168.x.x nutzt? )
<bekks> Ich tippe immer noch auf bind, da 10.8.0.2 zu localhost aufgelöst wird.
<mmp0028> jokrebel: damit es zu keinen Konflikten kommt. ist ja ein vpn
<bekks> Wie sieht route OHNE openvpn aus?
<mmp0028> bekks: ich habe sogar den cach vom bind angeschaut. Da ist kein eintrag.
<mmp0028> bekks: moment
<jokrebel> mmp0028: Und? Es gibt auch 192.168.137.x ... ) 
<jokrebel> oder oder oder...
<jokrebel> mmp0028: Wie viele Clients hast Du denn?
<jokrebel> und wie fiele Subnetze?
<mmp0028> bekks: die routen sind natürlich weg, aber die auflösung ist immernoch auf localhost
<jokrebel> oO * viele
<bekks> mmp0028: Und genau die Ausgabe möchte ich gerne mal sehen :)
<mmp0028> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10775929/
<kubine> mmp0028: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das ist nicht die Ausgabe von "route" :)
<mmp0028> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10775940/
<kubine> mmp0028: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Wer administriert das OpenVPN auf Serverseite?
<mmp0028> das ist der server
<bekks> Und aktuell hast Du den openvpn Dienst gestoppt?
<mmp0028> ja
<bekks> Dann schau Dir mal das Setup davon an, was das Ding für Routen forciert.
<mmp0028> das problem ist doch die namensauflösung
<bekks> Nein, das Problem ist OpenVPN, das da komische Dinge tut.
<bekks> Denn OHNE OpenVPN sieht alle gut aus.
<bekks> *alles
<mmp0028> wieso dig liefert doch den verweis auf localhost, auch wenn ovpn gestoppt ist
<bekks> Zeig mir doch mal bitte ein lsb_release -a
<mmp0028> bekks: hey, nur zum verständnis. dig -x 10.8.0.2 @192.168.120.40 gibt mir den namen für 10.8.0.2 mit dem dns-server 192.168.120.40 (fritz.box)
<bekks> Zeig mir doch mal bitte ein lsb_release -a
<mmp0028> No LSB modules are available.
<bekks> Die komplette Ausgabe bitte, in einem Pastebin.
<jokrebel> da sollte noch mehr stehn
<mmp0028> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10776051/
<kubine> mmp0028: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Wundervoll.
<bekks> Du hast ein Debian. also frag bitte den Debian Support.
<jokrebel> Ach!
<mmp0028> Das ist doch ein schlechter witz!
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> DAs ist unser voller Ernst. Wir supporten hier Ubuntu, nicht Debian.
<mmp0028> bekks: kannst du mir zumindest auf meine letzte frage eine antwort geben
<jokrebel> mmp0028: Warum sollte das ein schlechter Witz sein? Du hast _kein_ Ubuntu und wir wissen nicht so genau was Debian selbst da so tut.
<mmp0028> jokrebel: die clients sind alle ubuntu und hier machen ubuntu und debian keinen unterschied
<Guest38849> hallo ich hab eine frage bzgl synchronisation bearbeiteter pdfs vom android tablet auf ubuntu rechner! kennt jemand von euch ein ubuntu programm welche diese erkennt 
<bekks> Suchst Du ein Programm zum Betrachten von PDF Dateien?
<Guest38849> bei ubuntuuser bin ich nicht schlauer geworden
<Guest38849> ich möchte sie sowohl unter ubuntu als auch unter dem tablet bearbeiten und einlesen können
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF
<kubine> bekks: Title: PDF › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest38849> erfahrungsberichte keine?
<Guest38849> denn die seite hab ich schon durchstudiert
<bekks> Dort sind die Programme genannt, die Du unter Ubuntu nutzen kannst.
<Guest38849> ok danke :)
<c0ne_> hallo miteinander, ich habe fragen dazum wie ich eine windows iso auf einen usb packen kann der sich dann booten lässt
<c0ne_> kennt sich da wer aus?
<bekks> #windows sollte das wissen, was man tun muss, um eine Windows ISO auf einen USB Stick zu bekommen.
<c0ne_> ja, aber ich benutze linux =)
<bekks> Was nichts an Windows und dem USB Stick ändert.
<c0ne_> dann versteh ich deine antwort nicht
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht, was man tun muss, um Windows von einem USB Stick zu booten. Für Ubuntu können wir Dir das sagen, aber Windows wirst Du so nicht booten können.
<c0ne_> für ubuntu etc weiss ich das.. 
<c0ne_> also geht das garnicht, windows von nem usb zu booten?
<sash_> Im Wiki gibt es http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin/Windows-Installations-Stick_erstellen
<kubine> sash_: Title: Windows-Installations-Stick erstellen › UNetbootin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das mit 7 oder 8 geht
<c0ne_> mit unetbootin habe ich das schon probiert =( stick erstellt, stick wird auch im bios erkannt, aber booten lässt es sich nicht =(
<sash_> Dann machh dir ne Windows-VM mit Virtualbox und damit den Stick.
<sash_> Support dafür dann aber natürlich nicht hier ;)
<c0ne_> ohjee.. warum bin ich nicht darauf gekommen? xD 
<c0ne_> danke ^^
<c0ne_> naja mein einziger grund für windows is eignetlich photoshop.. 
<c0ne_> aber, danke für die hilfe =)
<Rochvellon> gelbeEn__: hast du probleme mit deinem netzwerk?
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-09
<koelner> Hallo. Ich versuche mit rsync ( via webdav ) eine Datensicherung zu machen. Die Uploadgeschwindigkeit ist mehr als unterirdisch. Ist das Normal?
<sash_> Ja, ziemlich.
<sash_> Also, erstens ist webdav nicht unbedingt performant, außerdem lassen sich da nicht viele weitere Aussagen zu treffen, wenn man nicht weiß, wohin du hochlädst.
<dadrc> ethernet over cat3
<koelner> Telekom Mediencenter
<sash_> koelner: Also von dir zuhause über ADSL irgendwo hin?
<koelner> sash_: Ja mit VDSL50
<sash_> Und wie langsam ist das? Hast du keine Alternative ala sftp/ssh/irgendwas?
<sash_> koelner: Ansonsten vielleicht noch http://superuser.com/questions/192792/rsync-to-webdav-mounted-volume-very-slow ?
<kubine> sash_: Title: mac - RSync to WebDAV mounted volume very slow - Super User (at superuser.com)
<koelner> sash_: Das schnellste waren ca 30Kbs. SSH ist, soviel ich weis, nicht möglich
<koelner> dadrc: Was meinst Du mit "ethernet over cat3"?
<dadrc> schon gut
<Anf> Guten Tag, hab mal eine kleine Frage, wen ich Ubuntu installiere, mach ich ja eine Swap Partition, eine /Home Partition und eine System Partition, jetzt hab ich mir einen NAS zugelegt und möchte alle Daten auf den NAS haben, somit brauch ich die /Home Partition nicht mehr, wen ich jetzt Ubuntu Neue Installiere, ohne der /Home Partition, wo werden die Daten im Home Ordnern gespeichert?
<k1l> im home ordner: /home
<k1l> willst du deine daten denn sichern auf dem nas oder willst du das ubuntu auf dem nas laufen lassen?
<Anf> Nein, alle Daten werden auf dem NAS gespeichert, somiz brauch ich ja die /Home Partition jetzt nicht mehr, aber wen ich Ubuntu Neu Installiere und die 7Home Partition nicht erstelle, wo werden die Datein gespeuchert, die z.B in dem Ordner Downloads sein werden, oder die im Ordner Bilder sein werden?
<dadrc> Du brauchst auch mit NAS ein /home
<dadrc> Somit stellt sich die Frage nicht.
<k1l> d.h. du hast dein /home ordner als netwerkordner eingebunden?
<Anf> Wen ich die /Home Patrition erstelle, werden da doch die Daten auf den Ordnern wie Bilder Videos Musik und Downloads gespeichert
<koegs> du machst einfach /home nicht als eigene Partition, sondern als Unterordner von /
<k1l> Anf: und "/home" ist einfach nur eine ordner angabe. nämlich der ordner "home" auf der "/"ebene. man macht das meistens nur als eigene partition. wenn man das nicht macht ist das einfach auf der /partition inkludiert
<geser>  /home muss keine Partition sein, sondern kann auch ein NFS/SMB-Mount vom NAS sein. Hauptsache die Daten sind verfügbar, wenn der Benutzer sich anmelden möchte
<Anf> Das heißt, ich kann den /Home Verzeichnis gleich mit den NAS einbinden, so das die Datein die auf dem NAS sind in den Ordner wie Bilder Videos und Downloads angezeigt werder, oder ich mach nur / , wo meine Datein die in den Ordnern Bilder Musik Download einfach in die gleiche Partition gespeichert werden, wo auch das system von Ubuntu ist
<Anf> Ich will nicht, das die Datein die auf dem NAS sind in den Ordnern wie Videos Download bei Ubuntu angezeigt werden, ich möchte das bei Ubuntu nur der NAS Server angezeigt wird auf den ich da zugreifen kann, und die Ordner in Ubuntu wie Bilder Downloads usw. das die Ordner in der gleichen Partition wie das Ubuntu zusammen sind, halt wie früher bei Windows, das die Ordner Bilder Downloads usw. in der C Partition  gespeichert werden
<geser> wenn du keine eigene Partition für /home anlegst, dann ist /home nur ein Unterorder von / (also auf der Systempartition)
<Anf> Alles klar, das wollte ich wissen, vielen Dank
<Anf> Ich wollte es eigendlich so machen, das ich mir eine 250gb SSd einbaue in den Rechner und einen NAS mit HDD aufstelle, aber jetzt sehe ich, das Ubuntu mit den Programmen nicht wirklich viel Platz braucht, somit müsste auch eine 120GB SDD für Ubuntu und die Programme ausreichen, was glaubt Ihr
<Anf> Also  die 120GB sind dan nur für das Ubuntu und die Programme, die Privaten Daten werden ja auf dem NAS sein, reicht dafür eine 120GB SSD?
<k1l> also ein ubuntu mit paar programmen passt locker auf eine 20gb partition.
<k1l> die userdaten sind das was platz kosten. also bilder, musik, und so kram
<Anf> Klar, und die werden ja auf dem NAS sein :) schade das es jetzt keine 20GB SSD's gibt :)
<k1l> du weißt aber schon, dass das dann das system langsamer macht?
<Anf> Was macht das system Langsamer, die SSD oder die 20GB SSD
<k1l> nicht die ssd. sondern, dass du das /home per netzwerk einbinden willst
<Anf> Achso der NAS, weil man dan nicht sofort auf die Daten zugreifen kann, meinst Du das?
<k1l> latenzen halt
<Anf> Nein, den /Home Ordner mach ich garnicht, den lass ich über / laufen, so das die daten in den Ordnern Bilder Videos Musik wie Ubuntu auf / gespeichert werden
<k1l> ja was denn jetzt?
<k1l> du kannst auch auf einer ssd das ganz normal mit / und /home partition aufbauen. das hat ssd oder nicht gar nichts zu tun
<Anf> Ich binde den NAS auf Ubuntu als einen NAS Server und nicht als /Home ein
<k1l> eben meinest du du wolltest den /home ordner von einem NAS einbinden. und davon habe ich gepsrochen
<k1l> also reiner nfs/samba share
<Anf> So das die Daten, die in den Ordnern Bilder Videos usw. sind wie Ubuntu auf der gleichen Partition sind, also auf der SSD
<k1l> Anf: entweder drückst du dich falsch aus oder du verwechselst da alles mögliche
<Anf> wieso samba ich mach doch nichts mit Windows
<Anf> bin grad auch der meinung
<Anf> Ich baue einen NAS auf von Synology auf, den ich bin Ubuntu als normalen NAs Server einrichte, und Ubuntu installiere ich auf die 120GB SSD wo auch die /Home Dateien sein werden wie Bilder Musik usw.
<Anf> Das meine ich, was soll da das system den langsam machen, wie hast Du es den verstanden?
<k1l> 1. warum nimmst du denn nicht / und /home partition?
<k1l> 2. wie und wohin genau willst du deine daten vom nas dann einbinden oder einfach nur bei bedarf auf den share zugreifen?
<Anf> weil ich meine daten ja eh auf dem NAS haben werde, somit bleiben die ganzen /Home Ordner wie Bilder Musik usw. doch leer
<Anf> Ich binde den NAS als normalen Server bei Ubuntu ein, und wen ich Sie dan brauche kann ich ja darauf zugreifen, oder nicht, das ich doch dan ein NAS, oder wie kann man es noch anders machen?
<k1l> im /home sind ja nicht nur die ganzen bilder und so sondern auch die ganzen einstellungen der user gespeichert. (die .folders). wenn du neu installieren musst kannst du die so beibehalten wenn du eine extra /home partition hast.
<k1l> "als normalen server"
<Anf> Wie hättest Du es den gemacht, weil ich kann mir nichts anderes vorstellen, wie es noch zu machen ist?
<k1l> kannst du das "als normalen server" mal definieren? welchen dienst, welches protokoll, mounten? wenn ja wohin?
<k1l> ich frage dich, welches auto du kaufen willst und du antwortest immer nur: "ein blaues"
<Anf> ok, wusste nicht, das in /Home die einstellungen sind, das ist eine /Home Partition bei Neuinstallation ein sehr großer vorteil, das stimmt, wusste ich nicht
<Anf> ok
<Anf> Ich hab Mir einen Synology NAs vorgestellt mit 5 HDD davon laufen 2 HDD's in Raid 1 und die 5 HDD als Backup oder so, also ein Synology als NAS einfach zum Datenablage und als Backup mit Raid oder als nur normalen Backup, Dienste eigendlich keine, wielleicht noch mit einer eigenen Domain einen E-mail Server starten, und Online zugang auf den NAs Server, aber mehr auch nicht
<k1l> ok. ich glaube du startest am besten mit einem normalen install von ubuntu mit / und /home partitionen. und auf deinem nas lässt du die daten dann als nfs oder samba share anbieten. das kannst du dann bei deinem ubuntu einbinden.
<k1l> alles andere ist erstmal eine nummer zu groß für dich. gerade das mit dem email. das solltest du dann angehen wenn du dich da mehr eingearbeitet hast
<Anf> klar, so hatte ich es auch vor, das mit der E-mail kommt auch zum schluss
<Anf> Also das mit der 120GB SSD und installation von Ubuntu mit / und /Home ist schon mal gut?
<Anf> Kann man es noch bisschen besser machen, oder geht das, was ich mir da vorgenommen habe? Oder kann man da noch was besser machen, größere SSD oder zwei SSD in den Rechner mit Spiegelund, damit das system auch im Raid läuft als Backup, hab aber gehört das es das System sehr langsam machen soll, wen man die Haupt Festplatte im Spiegel hat wi das System drauf ist, Gibts noch vielleicht verbesserungs Tipps?
<Anf> k1l ?
<tmebis> Anf, ich denke die Performance eines Raid1 mit 2 SSDs ist durchaus vertretbar. Habe auch einen kleinen Server mit einem Software Raid1 und SATA 6Gbit Platten drin. Der Flaschenhals ist da weniger das System sondern die Gigabit Netzwerkanbindung
<LetoThe2nd> ich weise nur mal kurz am rande drauf hin, dass hier RAID und BACKUP in einem atemzug genannt werden - was grundlegend falsch ist, da sie nichts miteinander zu tun haben. da am besten auch noch etwas gehirnschmalz reinstecken, bevors zu spät ist. :)
<Anf> Was könnt Ihr mir den raten, an Tipps usw. oder ist die Idee die ich vorhabe Gut, mit einer 120GB  SSD wo Ubuntu drauf ist und einem NAS Server für die Daten wo die Festplatten im Raid laufen auf dem Server, oder kann man es noch mehr verbessern, oder kann man was besser machen?
<LetoThe2nd> zum thema "was"?
<Anf> Die ganze Idee, ob man da noch was besser machen kann, reichen 120gb für Ubuntu und programme lohnen sich zwei 120gb SSD's im Raid für Ubuntu welchen Synology NAs kann man empfehlen usw.
<LetoThe2nd> a) synology kaufberatung machen wir hier eigentlich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> b) was erhoffst du vom "raid"
<LetoThe2nd> c) wo sind die backups.
<Anf> Synology NAS mit 5HHD's 2 HHD laufen im Raid 1 als erstes wegen Datenverlust und auf der 5 HHD sind die ganzen Backups so in etwa
<Anf> Egal was ich vorschlage, es kommt immer was erhoffst Du dir von dem und dem usw. sagt doch gleich am besten, wie Ihr das machen würdet.
<LetoThe2nd> raid 1 wegen datenverlust ist nonsens. ein raid hilft bei performance- und/oder uptime-problemen. mit datensicherheit respektive "schutz vor datenverlust" hat ein raid exakt gar nix zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> Anf: gut, dann sehr direkt: mach dir als aller erstes ne sinnvolle *BACKUP*-strategie.
<Anf> z.B 
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du damit fertig bist und immer noch geld übrig hast, kannst du über raids nachdenken,.
<LetoThe2nd> z.b. 3 getrennte platten in zeitlichen abständen resychronisieren und vom system trennen, getrennt lagern etx.
<LetoThe2nd> ich kenn ja deine anforderungen nicht
<Anf> ok, ich möchte eine 120gb SSD im Rechner für Ubuntu und die ganzen Programme einen kleinen NAS für meine Daten mamit ich von meheren geräten auf die Daten zugreifen kann und eine Backup Strategie, kann man die Backup Strategie mit dem Nas lösen
<LetoThe2nd> brauchst du backups mit verlaufshistorie, oder nicht? wie weit willst zu zurückspulen können? wie stark willst du abgesichert sein (e.g., wie viele komplett unabhängige sätze brauchst du.)
<LetoThe2nd> Anf: was soll denn das nas mit den backups zu tun haben?
<LetoThe2nd> Anf: deswegen ist ein raid auch kein backup. wenn ich auf nem raid ein "rm" eintippe, dann wird das ausgeführt. egal welcher level, egal wie viele platten. und dann sind die daten weg.
<LetoThe2nd> Anf: deswegen: ein backup muss aktiv gepflegt und dann sicher verwahrt werden.
<LetoThe2nd> Anf: werde dir darüber klar, was du brauchst.
<LetoThe2nd> der rest ergibt sich dann.
<LetoThe2nd> denn ohne hier basisarbeit zu leisten kannst du dir ne simple billig-netzwerkplatte kaufen und alle drauf zugreifen lassen. die raids bringen dir nämlich exakt *NIX*
<Anf> klar, ich hab gemeint, das ich zwei HDD's im NAS habe wo meine Daten sind jetzt ohne Raid und z.B zwei HDD's wo meine Backups sind das meinte ich, ob man die Backup Strategie mit dem NAS lösen kann
<Anf> ok, logisch
<LetoThe2nd> ein backup, das in irgendeiner art und weise elektrisch mit irgendeinem leitenden gegenstand verbunden ist, verdient den namen nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> noch weniger, wenns dauernd online in nem NAS oder ähnliches ist.
<LetoThe2nd> du kannst natürlich dein nas als datenhalde verwenden, und dann *DAVON* regelmässig backups ziehen und in den schrank stellen.
<LetoThe2nd> aber wenn du dann kein geld mehr für ne ernsthafte anzahl an backupmedien hast, ist jede art von raid oder ssd rausgeschmissenes geld
<Anf> ok, wen ich jetzt eine 120GB SSD im Rechner habe und darauf Ubuntu mit den Progs laufen und ich einen kleinen Synology NAS habe, wo ein paar HDD's laufen wo meine Daten sind, wie kann ich in das System jetzt das mit dem Backups lösen, wie funktioniert am besten ein Backup kann man es mit dem NAS Server lösen, ohne ein weiters gerät zu brauchen oder so
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh*
<LetoThe2nd> du hörst mir nicht zu.
<LetoThe2nd> "backup auf nas" == "kein backup"
<Anf> ich hab dein text davor noch nicht gelesen
<LetoThe2nd> 1) irgendein depp löscht daten auf dem nas. alles weg.
<Anf> :) jetzt ist alles klar
<LetoThe2nd> 2) irgendeindepp demoliert dein nas. alles weg.
<LetoThe2nd> 3) irgendne überspannung brutzelt dein nas durch
<LetoThe2nd> -> alles weg
<Anf> klar, ich hab nur gedacht man kann eine HDD in den NAS einbauen, wo dan die Backups sind, aber das diese HDD nicht online ist oder im Netzwer das nur ich darauf zugreifen kann wen ich Backups mache
<LetoThe2nd> "nur ich drauf zugreifen kann" == "kein backup"
<LetoThe2nd> wenn die platte eingesteckt ist, zählt sie nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> deswegen sag ich ja schon die ganze zeit: werde dir als aller-, allererstes klar drüber gegen was du dich wappnen willst.
<LetoThe2nd> dann kann man über den rest reden.
<Anf> ok, wie kann man dan z.B ein Gute Strategie für ein Backup lösen, alles was ich vorschlage an Ideen ist deiner Meinung Falsch, was auch richtig ist, wen man logisch nachdenkt, aber wie kann man es jetzt z.B lösen das mit den Backups
<LetoThe2nd> "das lösen"
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, du schaffst es ja nicht mal deine anforderungen zu formulieren.
<LetoThe2nd> 14:04 < LetoThe2nd> brauchst du backups mit verlaufshistorie, oder nicht? wie weit willst zu zurückspulen können? wie stark willst du abgesichert sein (e.g., wie viele komplett unabhängige sätze brauchst du.)
<LetoThe2nd> wie soll ich dir jetzt also sagen was du tun sollst?
<Anf> wie kann man den Backups zurückspulen, ich kenne so was nicht
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht solltest du langsam mal etwas basiswissen aufbauen?
<LetoThe2nd> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> LetoThe2nd: Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anf> Von dem System brauch ich kein Backup ich brauch nur ein Backup von meinen Daten, deswegen hab ich an Raud 1 gedacht, aber das ist schlecht, welche alternativen gibt es noch
<LetoThe2nd> es ist von meiner seite langsam echt alles gesagt
<LetoThe2nd> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datensicherung
<kubine> LetoThe2nd: Title: Datensicherung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<LetoThe2nd> http://www.grundlagen-computer.de/backup/backup-strategien-inkrementell-differentiell-und-vollbackup
<LetoThe2nd> http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Artikel/Print-Artikel/LinuxUser/2013/04/Grundlagen-der-Datensicherung
<Anf> ok, wir haben ja fast alles gelöst, ich bau mir eine 120gb SSD in den Rechner für das System und die Progs und hab einen kleinen NAS für meine Daten zum Streamen  usw. jetzt brauch ich noch eine lösung für das Backup meiner daten im NAS, wie und welche moglichkeiten hab ich, das zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> diese themen sind so gut dokumentiert, ich muss gestehen ich sehe mich da nicht in der pflicht das nochmal durchzukauen.
<Anf> ok, du meintest, was auch richtig ist, das ein NAS kein Backups ist wei Online usw. von alles zugänglich usw. aber was verstehst Du jetzt von einer Guten Backup Strategie, eine weitere 4TB festplatte, die ich im Keller verstecke und 1mal im Jahr mein Backup rüberziehe, oder wie meinst Du das mit einer Guten Backup strategie
<koegs> Anf: hier ist ubuntu-support, nicht "ich frag seit wochen wie ein backup funktioniert" :(
<Anf> ok, wieso wird mir dan gesagt, das meine Idee schlecht ist, was auch richtig ist, aber nie gesagt wird, wie man es richtig lösen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> Anf: wie gesagt, dieses dinge sind so vollumfänglich online dokumentiert, dass ich hier keine lust verspüre das weiter zu verfolgen.
<LetoThe2nd> Anf: der wikipedia-artikel erklärt sogar ausdrück wie backupstrategien funktionieren.
<LetoThe2nd> Anf: ich werde daher jetzt erst einmal nichts mehr sagen, bis eine frage kommt die offensichtlich in einer der genannten ressourcen beantwortet ist.
<Anf> sag mir doch einfach ein beispiel, wie ich Backups von meinen Daten machen kann die auf dem NAS server sind, wie Du es z.B machen würdest, mehr brauch ich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> kopier alles auf 5,25"-disketten.
<LetoThe2nd> soory, aber wie gesagt: keine ausformulierten anforderungen und keine sinnhaften fragen -> keine antworten mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> bis dann.
<Anf> die ich dan extern anschließen kann für Backups und dan wieder in Keller verstauen kann, so in etwa?
<Anf> Alles klar, jetzt weiß ich schon mal, wie und was ich mir ungefähr zulegen muss, weil ich will alles lösen und dan erst kaufen, nicht das ich mir ein NAS zulege und dan damit nichts anfangen kann, weil man die Daten aus dem NAS dan nicht Backupen kann, oder in etwa
<fffelix> Hallo, ich will v4l-dvb modules installieren, wenn ich die linux headers installieren möchte (sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)) bekomme ich den Fehler "E: Für Paket »linux-headers-3.8.0-42-generic« existiert kein Installationskandidat."
<mrkramps> fffelix, ggf. muss dafür die paketquelle für Quellcode freigeschaltet sein
<mrkramps> fffelix, oder du solltest überhaupt eine ubuntu-version verwenden, deren paketquellen noch nicht abgeschaltet wurden
<fffelix> mrkramps: daran kanns eigentlich nicht liegen, sind soweit richtig konfiguriert
<mrkramps> fffelix, welche ubuntu-version?
<fffelix> 14.04
<mrkramps> da kommt das aber mit kernel 3.8 nicht hin … auf 14.04 sollte das mindestens 3.13 sein
<fffelix> mrkramps: uname -r gibt mir 3.8.0-42-generic aus
<mrkramps> hast du 14.04 frisch installiert oder über aktualisierung eingespielt?
<fffelix> mrkramps: über aktualisierungen, von der vorherigen lts-version
<fffelix> mrkramps: hm, warum wurden denn nicht neue kernel versionen installiert?
<subz3r0> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade hatest du gemacht?
<fffelix> Ich dachte bisher immer, dass er die installiert
<subz3r0> ansonsten zeig uns mal deine sources.list
<subz3r0> !pastebin
<kubine> subz3r0: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<mrkramps> hm, 3.8 war 13.04
<subz3r0> 3.8 geht auch bei 14.04
<subz3r0> die lts bekommen nun immer neue kernels
<mrkramps> du meinst bei 12.04.4 oder was das war
<fffelix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785184/
<kubine> fffelix: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> mrkramps: richtig
<subz3r0> momentan keine zeit im wiki zu suchen... bin am kochen
<mrkramps> fffelix, also die paketquellen für quellcode sind so oder so bei dir alle auskommentiert
<mrkramps> aber die brauch man für die headers eh nicht, habe ich gerade gesehen
<mrkramps> fffelix, du solltest dir allerdings mal den aktullen kernel installieren
<fffelix> mrkramps: ja, würde ich gerne machen, bin etwas irritiert warum er das nicht gemacht hat
<mrkramps> kann bei so einem release-upgrade mal vorkommen, behaupte ich eifach mal
<subz3r0> apt-cache search linux-headers
<subz3r0> spuckt er was aus?, wenn ja, was?
<mrkramps> subz3r0, man findet keine headers für die 3.8 in den quellen von 14.04
<fffelix> ja, letzte version 3.16.0-34
<fffelix> Aber apt-get update && upgrade installiert da nix
<mrkramps> fffelix, sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<fffelix> Moment, starte den server gerade neu
<fffelix> Danke euch schon mal, da wär ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen, dass das Problem da liegt
<mrkramps> ich wüsste zumindest nicht, dass die server edition eine andere kernel-version verwendet oO
<fffelix> "linux-generic ist schon die neueste Version."
<fffelix> meh
<mrkramps> oO
<fffelix> Ich schau mal, ob ich in der grub config was kaputt gepfuscht habe
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic 
<subz3r0> nen versuch wert
<fffelix> "linux-generic (3.13.0.49.56) wird eingerichtet ..."
<mrkramps> das hört sich gut an
<fffelix> Nach neustart sagt uname -r immernoch 3.8.0-42-generic
<mrkramps> hast du manuell die grub.cfg bearbeitet?
<subz3r0> ich würde wohl nun das metapaket für den 3.8er kernel deinstallieren
<subz3r0> und schauen was passiert :>
<fffelix> Sieht so aus. Ich hatte irgendwann mal in der grub config was geändert, weil er oftmals nach einem update in grub hängen geblieben ist und den autostart nicht mehr gemacht hat. Was bei nem Fileserver etwas unglücklich ist
<fffelix> Aber das hab ich anscheinend maximal kaputt gemacht :)
<mrkramps> fffelix, /etc/default/grub oder /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<fffelix> Keine AHnung, was
<fffelix> War ein template oder so dass er bei jedem grub config dann übernommen hatte
<fffelix> War nicht in die grub.cfg
<fffelix> War ein template für, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<mrkramps> ok, was sagt den ein grub update: sudo update-grub
<fffelix> Haha "GRUB >= 2.00 has been unpacked but not yet configured."
<mrkramps> hm, vielleicht mal zu sicher ein:$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<mrkramps> *zur sicherheit
<mrkramps> kann eine weile dauern, aber wer weiß, was da noch auf der strecke geblieben ist
<fffelix> mrkramps: nee, hatte ich eben schon online gesehen, bringt aber nix
<fffelix> Ich hatte /etc/grub.d/00_header mal bearbeitet, daran liegt das anscheinend
<fffelix> Ok, das klappt überhaupt nicht. Die einfachste Variante ist wahrscheinlich, ubuntu installation auf nen stick schmeißen und grub neu zu installieren?
<mrkramps> fffelix, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> mrkramps: Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fffelix> Beim reinstall kommt jetzt "In der erzeugten GRUB-Konfigurationsdatei wurden Syntaxfehler entdeckt. Stellen Sie sicher, das die Dateien /etc/default/grub und /etc/grub.d/* fehlerfrei sind"
<bekks> Wie sehen die denn aus, bei Dir?
<fffelix> Die /etc/default/grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785469/ , /etc/grub.d ist leer
<kubine> fffelix: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Wenn /etc/grub.d/ leer ist, wird die Kiste nicht booten.
<bekks> Da fehlen rund 10 Dateien.
<fffelix> bekks: die irgendwo im nirvana sind. vorhin hatte ich noch die 00_headers überprüft, danach reinstall
<fffelix> kann ich die neu anlegen lassen?
<bekks> "Danach reinstall" - wie genau hast Du das gemacht?
<fffelix> "sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-common grub-pc os-prober"
<k1l_> hast du überhaupt "linux-generic" installiert?
<fffelix> Jipp, k1l_
<fffelix> Allerdings nicht im zuge von grub eben
<fffelix> Soll ich einen --reinstall machen?
<bekks> Was sagt denn "apt-cache policy grub-common"?
<fffelix> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785510/
<kubine> fffelix: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> "ls -al /etc/grub.d"  bringt nichts?
<fffelix> k1l_: Nee, leer
<k1l_> dann weißt du ja wo du rumgefuscht hast
<fffelix> Ja, würde mich nur interessieren warum das jetzt leer ist nach dem reinstall von grub
<fffelix> Und wie ich das wieder repariere
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get purge grub-common grub-pc"
<k1l_> nachdem der fertig ist dann "sudo apt-get install grub-common grub-pc"
<fffelix> k1l_: Danke. grub.d ist immer noch leer, sudo update-grub gibt mir jetzt http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785570/ aus
<kubine> fffelix: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> was kam als output bei den apt-get befehlen
<fffelix> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785582/
<kubine> fffelix: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<subz3r0> hmm?
<fffelix> Ja, keine Ahnung woher das kommt, subz3r0
<k1l_> das kommt wenn es da verzeichnisse nicht mehr gibt
<k1l_> was gibt "pwd" aus?
<fffelix> Bin noch in /etc/grub.d
<k1l_> cd ~
<fffelix> Jetzt nochmal purge & install?
<k1l_> warte
<k1l_> mach jetzt mal nen "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg"und pack das in einen pastebin
<k1l_> wenn du pastebinit installiert hast kannste auch einfach "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" machen
<fffelix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785643/
<kubine> fffelix: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<fffelix> k1l_: danke für den tipp
<k1l_> zumindest sollte jetzt der 3.13er kernel gebootet werden
<fffelix> Aber ist es denn sicher, jetzt zu booten?
<k1l_> ja
<fffelix> Ok, dann probier ichs mal. Bin nur etwas nervös, weil grub.d noch leer ist update-grub meckert
<fffelix> "3.13.0-49-generic" \o/
<fffelix> Was mach ich jetzt mit grub? Lass ich das so?
<k1l_> mach mal nen "ls -al /etc/grub.d"
<fffelix> Jetzt sind se wieder da. Tausend dank, k1l_!
<fffelix> Und danke bekks, subz3r0 und mrkramps
<k1l_> nur für die zukunft: du kannst die scripte in grub.d ändern (oder besser kopieren und dem alten script dann einfach die +x entziehen) wenn du am grub aufbau was ändern willst.
<fffelix> k1l_: jipp, danke
<fffelix> Was hätte es für mögliche Nachteile, den 3.19.3er Kernel aus dem ubuntu kernel-ppa zu installieren?
<phillip> fffelix: warum?
<phillip> fffelix: und ja kann Probleme machen
<fffelix> Weil ich gerade die media_build module von linuxtv kompiliere, da der Treiber von meinem Stick erst am 3.19 im Kernel ist. Das geht jetzt schon Stunden und ich will das nicht bei jedem update bis 3.19 machen
<fffelix> Deshalb war ich am überlegen, direkt den 3.19er zu nehmen. Aber wenn das nicht rund läuft lass ich's wohl lieber. Danke dir, phillip
<phillip> fffelix: ne unter den umständen ist das was anderes
<phillip> wenn du dir sonst dein eigenen Kernel kompilierst, ist eine Option die am probieren kann.
<fffelix> Danke
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-10
<kirsten> hallo, ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) Laut Wiki soll ich die "lock-Datei löschen und mit sudo touch /var/cache/apt/archives/lock  neu anlegen. Was mich stuzig macht: die Lock datei wäre dann danach doch in einem anderen Verzeichnis als vorher, oder??
<geser> welchen Befehl hast du aufgerufen als du die erste Fehlermeldung bekommen hast?
<passt_> ich habe keine Schreibrechte auf den Internen Speicher eines angeschlossenen Android - ubuntu1410
<passt_> wie kann ich die erlangen?
<passt_> der interne speicher des androids ist nach dem anschließen automatisch gemountet worden.
<obr7> moin
<obr7> Gibts einen Bug mit initctl / upstart? Wenn ich ein Python-Skript starte was alle 3 Sekunden in eine Datei schreibt, wird diese Datei zwar angelegt, bleibt aber leer. Wenn ich das Python-Skript direkt starte, geht es.
<geser> hast du kontrolliert ob der Upstart-Job läuft?
<DerRaiden> guten morgen
<leszek> morgen 
<obr7> geser: Ja. Mit f.flush() funzt es jetzt.
<noxs> wie installiere ich per default ubuntu mit ZFS als dateysystem?
<apollo13> noxs: gar nicht und du willst kein zfs
<noxs> okay, ich genieße es dann weiter mit meinem freenas, danke
<noxs> alternativ halte ich mich mal an diese quelle: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-14.04-or-Later-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<kubine> noxs: Title: HOWTO install Ubuntu 14.04 or Later to a Native ZFS Root Filesystem · zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs Wiki · GitHub (at github.com)
<noxs> nichts für ungut, schönes wochenende zusammen!
<apollo13> noxs: und für was?
<apollo13> zfs bringt auf nem normalen ubuntu ziemlich genau nix
<noxs> es dient nur der befriedigung des trial-and-error-erfahrungs-konzept! ;-)
<apollo13> lol
<noxs> wobei ich die snapshot möglichkeiten schon wirklich genial finde
<noxs> aber ja, an einem normalen arbeitsgerät ohne ständigen testbetrieb in meinem fall tatsächlich unnötig
<Guest23861> hi
<Guest23861> jemand da ,,
<dreamon> Wenn ich während des laufen von Virtualbox in Bereitschaft gehe, dann schafft er das nicht. Bild wird zwar dunkel aber Kiste geht nich richtig in Bereitschaft. Wecke ich ihn auf, dann geht das netzwerk nicht. Beende ich Virtualbox dann geht er in Standby.
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benutze auf meinem ubuntu homeserver vsftpd. Ist es damit irgendwie möglich das Übertragungsvolumen eines Users auf x GB zu begrenzen?
<bekks> Nein.
<Lembert> oktay, gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit so etwas zu realisieren?
<bekks> Eventuell gibt es in the L7 patches von iptables etwas brauchbares dazu. Aber das ist halt fernab jeden Ubuntusupports, weil Du iptables selbst bauen und patchen müsstest.
<Lembert> hm ungern, gibts eventuell alternative ftp deamons die sowas implementiert haben?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit dem FTP Client zu tun, leider.
<Lembert> oktay, danke schon mal
<Lembert> weist du zufällig wie sowas "andere" realisieren die mit Volumenbegrenzung bei ftp arbeiten?
<bekks> Wer ist "andere"?
<Lembert> ich kenns noch von zeiten aus der uni
<Lembert> ab nem gewissen übertragungsvolumen war der account dicht, bei jedem login gabs ne message wieviel volumen noch frei ist
<bekks> Aus dieser Zeit stammen die L7 patches :)
<Lembert> ah okay :D
<Lembert> bekks: sorry das ich nochmal nachake, aber nach was muss ich bzgl L7 suchen? Ich finde darüber zwar genügend, aber nichts was das Übertragungsvolumen betrifft.
<bekks> bandwidth quota
<Lembert> danke
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-11
<julius> Huhu! Wie krieg ich den gnome mplayer denn wohl mal dazu, x265 abzuspielen?
<julius> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux hab ich schon versucht, also das mit dem gstreamer PPA - brachte aber nichts
<kubine> julius: Title: video player - How to install H.265 / HEVC codec on Ubuntu Linux? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<julius> Psycho-Dad, hast du ne Ahnung wie ich mplayer dazu kriege, x265 abzuspielen?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau, und welche mplayer Version?
<julius> Psycho-Dad, ich hab hier ein linux mint system und gnome mplayer 1.0.8
<bekks> julius: Dann wende Dich bitte an den Mint-Support.
<bekks> Wir supporten hier nur Ubuntu.
<julius> bekks, ok ich hab hier AUCH noch eine Ubuntu Kiste (Targ), wie geht es da denn?
<jokrebel> Was ist denn "Targ"
<rototom> Der Targ ist ein, auf der klingonischen Heimatwelt Qo'noS beheimatetes, Säuge- und Herdentier.
<Anf> Guten Tag, wollte mal fragen, ich bin grad dabei einen Text zu schreiben mit LibrOffice mit Ubuntu, und hab das Problem, das die Absätze zu groß sind, zwischen den Reihen. Wen ich in den Einstellungen bei Absätze schaue, steht da "Einfach" wen ich es auf "Proportional" stelle und mit OK bestätige, speicher er die Einstellung nicht, wen ich wieder rein gehe, steht wieder "Einfach" anstatt "Proportional" wieso speicher er die Einste
<Anf> Any Help ?
<bunyip>     /j #libreoffice   /j #libreoffice-de
<Anf> Danke
<cptncirp> Hallo, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das hier der richtige Channel für diese Frage ist aber: Ich habe eine neue Festplatte in Betrieb genommen die ich für Daten und eine Ubuntu Installation nutzen möchte. Nun ist mir allerdings beim Formatieren aufgefallen, dass der S.M.A.R.T. Wert 191 ständig steigt. Er wird mit "Mechanical Shock" beschrieben. Halt
<cptncirp> et Ihr diesen Wert für kritisch oder ist ein Ansteigen  des Wertes normal? Vielen Dank! :)
<ppq> cptncirp, falls die anderen werte ok sind und die platte keine unnormalen geräusche macht, würd ich mir da erstmal keinen kopf machen
<cptncirp> ppq: Danke für die Antwort. Es wunderte mich nur etwas, da die Platte neu ist und der Wert bereits über 100 gestiegen ist
<ppq> cptncirp, ja, ist mir so auch noch nicht untergekommen. vielleicht spinnt der sensor nur. ist die platte denn richtig fest im gehäuse angeschraubt?
<ppq> vielleicht wird er durch vibrationen gestört
<ppq> oder ist es eine externe platte?
<cptncirp> ppq: ich dachte bereits an meinen großen, 22CM Lüfter der die Platten kühlt. Die Platte selbst steckt in einem Schacht in dem sie leicht entkoppelt wird. Allerdings nicht mit bändern, sondern lediglich mit solchen Noppen, was in der Regel zur Lärmreduktion verhilft
<ring0> kannst ja mal den output von smartctl -A irgendwo pasten, wenn du magst
<cptncirp> ppq: die Entkopplung ist allerdings kein Eigenbau sondern war bereits so für das Gehäuse konzipiert
<ppq> selbst ohne entkopplung sollte das kein problem sein
<ppq> ja, zeig uns am besten mal alle werte, stimmt
<ppq> !paste > cptncirp 
<kubine> cptncirp: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<cptncirp> alle 0
<cptncirp> bis auf den Wert 191
<cptncirp> und natürlich das übliche, also power on hours 4 etc. da gibts nicht viel zu sehen^^
<ppq> also alle anderen error rates null? jo, dann keine sorge.. vielleicht die platte nochmal irgendwie anders einbauen und gucken ob der wert weiter steigt. auf jeden fall aber im auge behalten
<ppq> und backups hat man zur not ja sowieso.
<ring0> cptncirp, joa, ist immer gut jemand anderes drüber gucken zu lassen. dann müssen die helfenden nicht raten oder dem evtl. falsch abgelesenen trauen 
<cptncirp> @kubine: generell oder nur für SMARTwerte und Tabellen?
<cptncirp> Ich bin allerdings aktuell noch unter windows. Dort verfüge ich nicht über das Tool, ich müsse dafür erst ein Programm installieren welches das Auslesen und herauskopieren der SMART Werte erlaubt
<ring0> kubine ist ein bot ;)
<ring0> gut, dann hat sich das thema ja sowieso erledigt gerade :)
<cptncirp> ring0: Ich möchte das System ja darauf installieren^^
<cptncirp> danke jedenfalls, ich werde das ganze noch eine weile beobachten!
<ring0> hehe
<ring0> ja, ich guck gerade nach meinen 191er werten
<cptncirp> nicht jede Festplatte scheint über sie zu verfügen
<ppq> meine seagate hat den eintrag, ist aber auf 0
<cptncirp> meine kommt von Toshiba
<ppq> (bei >2000 power on hours)
<ring0> hab hier eine, die hat als value 94 und bei raw_value 66802
<cptncirp> von seagate?
<ring0> eine samsung spinpoint f3
<ring0> aber die samsung hdd sparte wurde ja von seagate übernonmmen. also sehr nahe
<cptncirp> hmm... naja, ich warte mal ab.  Danke bisher nochmals!
<kiosk1000> Hallo ich kann http://media.ubuntuusers.de/forum/attachments/2103272/090730_RTL2832U_LINUX_Ver1.1.rar vom Thread http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dvb-t-key-msi-digivox-mini-ii-v3-0-aktuell-vo/2/ nicht downloaden. Kennt da jemand eine Lösung?
<kubine> kiosk1000: Title: DVB-T Key MSI DigiVox mini II V3.0 aktuell von MediaMarkt hat geänderten Chip! › Kaufberatung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> wie ist denn die usb id von dem stick?
<ring0> hier die wiki seite. definitiv aktueller als dein thread von vor 6 jahren ;) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MSI_DigiVox_mini_II
<kubine> ring0: Title: MSI DigiVox mini II › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> kiosk1000, ^
<kiosk1000> warte schau kurz nach
<kiosk1000> 1d19:1101
<ring0> ok, die ist auch in dem wiki artikel beschrieben
<rentier_> Servus, ich kann da einen Font nicht einstellen, laut Fontmatrix ist der aber schon aktiviert, woran kann das liegen?
<kiosk1000> Hi, ich melde mich wieder mir ist nämlich aufgefallen das der Treiber nur für Kernel 3.0.0, 3.0.1 und 3.2.0 ist. Da ich aber Kernel 3.13 oder höher habe werde ich mit der Anleitung aber nichts anfangen können.
<ring0> hast du mal geguckt, ob der stick vielleicht direkt vom aktuellen erkannt wird?
<kiosk1000> Wie kann ich das nachschauen?
<ring0> kiosk1000, könntest mal einen blick in dmesg werfen oder mit lshw gucken, ob ein dafür geladen wurde
<ring0> +modul
<ring0> kiosk1000, hast du mal probiert einfach nach sendern zu scannen?
<kiosk1000> wo kann ich das denn machen? im vlc player finde ich nichts
<ring0> kiosk1000, richtig. der vlc kann nicht scannen. der erwartet eine korrekte channels.conf datei, die man vorher erstellen muss
<ring0> kiosk1000, installier mal w-scan und versuche dann eine channels.conf zu erstellen. am besten im terminal mit: w_scan -ft -c DE > channels.conf 
<ring0> kiosk1000, sollte dein stick nicht vom kernel unterstützt werden, meckert w_scan direkt in großbuchstaben :)
<kiosk1000> er scannt gerade ohne GROẞBUCHSTABEN
<ring0> hier der artikel zu w_scan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/w_scan
<kubine> ring0: Title: w scan › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> das hört sich doch gut an
<ring0> dann hier schonmal der link für vlc mit dvb-t: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC#VLC-und-DVB-T-bzw-DVB-C
<kubine> ring0: Title: VLC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> eigentlich selbsterklärend aber lesen ist ja immer gut
<ring0> kiosk1000, ist w_scan fertig?
<kiosk1000> noch nicht
<ring0> am ende wird die datei channels.conf erstellt. die kannst du dann irgendwo sinnvoll hinkopieren und dort mit dem vlc öffnen
<ring0> kiosk1000, wurde denn schon ein sender gefunden?
<kiosk1000> ja ganz viele
<ring0> das ist doch schön. dann wird der stick eindeutig direkt unterstützt
<kiosk1000> er ist fertig
<ring0> du weißt ja, was du jetzt machen musst
<kiosk1000> nein ich weiß nicht wo ich die channels.conf hinkopieren muss?
<kiosk1000> *ohne fragezeichen
<ring0> du kannst sie auch da lassen, völlig egal. ich würde z.b. dokumente empfehlen
<ring0> hauptsache du öffnest sie im vlc und los gehts
<ring0> und geht?
<bazZzZzti> moin
<ring0> kiosk1000, ich muss los. zur not schau nochmal in den link von eben aus dem wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC#VLC-und-DVB-T-bzw-DVB-C
<kubine> ring0: Title: VLC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kiosk1000> ok
<ring0> du musst die channels.conf nur im vlc öffnen. sollte ein leichtes sein
<kiosk1000> ok bb
<bazZzZzti> kann man gar nicht mehr in der anmeldemaske bei ubuntu 14.04 zwischen kde xfce und unity wechseln?
<kiosk1000> danke
<kiosk1000> danke danke
<kiosk1000> bazZzZzti doch kann man
<bazZzZzti> ich hab das optionsrädchen auf dem bildschirm nicht
<bazZzZzti> gerade frisch installiert
<kiosk1000> welche oberfläche hast du denn installiert
<bazZzZzti> standard ist glaub ich unity oder wie die heisst?
<bazZzZzti> mit den button s in der leiste am linken rand
<kiosk1000> ja unity
<bazZzZzti> aber xfce und kde muss man nicht nachinstallieren oder?
<kiosk1000> das rädchen beim anmelden wird nur angezeigt wenn du auch eine andere oberfläche als unity installiert hast+
<bazZzZzti> ah ok
<bazZzZzti> das erklärts natürlich
<bazZzZzti> das wirkt so klicki bunti die unity oberfläche
<bazZzZzti> gibts nen einfachen weg kde nachzuinstallieren?
<kiosk1000> ja
<kiosk1000> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde-full
<kiosk1000> aber am besten ist es mit kubuntu http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<kubine> kiosk1000: Title: Download Kubuntu | Kubuntu (at www.kubuntu.org)
<bazZzZzti> ok danke
<kiosk1000> siehe auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE
<kubine> kiosk1000: Title: KDE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SpeeFak> namt kann ir jmd sagen wo ich den parameter für folgende fehlermeldung wieder einstellen kann : XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment
<SpeeFak> ich habe den user umbenannt  und seit dem geht kein x forwading mehr und es treten komische fehler auf
<PachiriSuu> servus
<Rochvellon> SpeeFak: hier schonmal geschaut: http://askubuntu.com/questions/456689/error-xdg-runtime-dir-not-set-in-the-environment-when-attempting-to-run-naut
<kubine> Rochvellon: Title: sudo - "error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment." when attempting to run nautilus as root - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<SpeeFak> Rochvellon, jepp fumzt alles nicht
<SpeeFak> abgesehn davon ist das nut ne temporte lösung :/
<SpeeFak> irgentwas ist wohl mit den system variablen falsch gelaufen
<SpeeFak> und die müsste ich neu sezten
<BornToFlyBert> Hallo!
<BornToFlyBert> Ist hier jemand der sich mit Lexmark Druckern und Ubuntu 14.04 LTS auskennt?
<_moep_> cups > BornToFlyBert 
<_moep_> ach mist
<_moep_> !cups > BornToFlyBert 
<kubine> BornToFlyBert: Informationen zu CUPS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS
<BornToFlyBert> Danke moep! Ich habe das Problem, das Problem der der Druckerauftrag verbleibt kurz in Cups und wird an den Drucker 
<BornToFlyBert> ok nochmal
<BornToFlyBert> ich habe das Problem im CUPS sind die Druckeraufträge drinnen und werden an den Drucker gesendet, jedoch der Druck tut nichts!
<BornToFlyBert> So jetzt ist es besser erklärt hoffentlich.
<BornToFlyBert> Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?
<Anf_> Guten Abend, hab mal eine kleine Frage, wieder mal zu einem Synoplogy NAS Server. Hab Mir jetzt entschlossen, das Syno DS713+ zu holen, aber eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch zu der Funktion. Früher wollte ich den NAS immer als Raid1  laufen lassen, wegen Datensicherheit, aber viele haben gesagt, das Raid kein wqirkliches BackUp ist, was auch Richtig ist, die frage ist jetzt, wen man kein Raid auf dem NAS laufen lässt sondern ganz 
<Anf_> kann man jetzt ein BackUp von dem NAS Server auf eine externe USB Festplatte machen, damit man wirklich ein sichers BackUp seiner Daten hat?
<apollo13> Anf_: und was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<Anf_> Sorry, ich hab nur gesehen, das sehr viele User hier im Ubunty Channel Synology nutzen. Weiß sonst nicht, wo ich fragen soll
<Rochvellon> Anf_: so ganz allgemein: RAID bietet nur Datensicherheit bei Ausfall von Festplatten und kann eine Komponente des Backups sein. Und du kannst ein Backup deiner Daten auf ein USB-Laufwerk speichern.
<Anf_> ok, also kann man ein BackUp der Daten von der NAS auf eine externe USB Festplatte machen, was ich noch nicht finden konnte, wen man das erste mal das BackUp von der NAS auf eine USB Festplatte macht, werden ja das erste mal Alle Daten Kopiert, jetzt die Frage. Wenn ich jetzt nach z.B 2 Wochen mein BackUp wieder aktualisieren möchte,
<Rochvellon> dann kannst du bspw. rsync oder eine backup-lösung, die darauf aufsetzt, nutzen.
<Anf_> Und die USB Festplatte wieder anschließe, wird Synology die USB Festplatte wieder formatieren und Alle Daten wieder Kopieren, oder kann Synology nur die gelöschten oder hinzugefügten Daten ergänzen, ohne die ganze USB Festplatte wieder zu formatieren und Alle Daten wieder kopieren?
<Rochvellon> normalerweise sollte die synologie nicht einfach festplatten formatieren
<Anf_> klar, aber wen ich mein BackUp aktualiesieren möchte auf der USB Festplatte, muss Synology wieder Alle Daten vom NAS auf die USB Festplatte kopieren, oder kann Synology auch Syncronisieren und die Fehlenden Daten NUR ergänzen, Ohne Alle Daten wieder kopieren zu müssen?
<Rochvellon> öhm, sry, kenne mich mit der synologie-software nicht aus. aber sie sollte eine synchronisation beherschen. evtl per 3. app
<Anf_> Das würde ich gerne wissen, weil ich möchte nicht, jedes mal, wen ich von der Synology NAS ein BackUp
<Anf_> mache, das alle Daten wieder kopiert werden müssen
<Rochvellon> 20 sekunden suche: http://www.tomshardware.de/synology-dropbox-cloud-station-synchronisation-nas,testberichte-241444.html
<kubine> Rochvellon: Title: How-To: Dropbox & Co. ersetzen - private Cloud-Synchronisation mit NAS-Geräten - Zwei oder mehr Geräte, gleicher Datenbestand (at www.tomshardware.de)
<Rochvellon> sry, flascher link: http://www.tomshardware.de/bittorrent-sync-btsync-nas-synchronisation,testberichte-241461-4.html
<kubine> Rochvellon: Title: Datensicherung nicht vergessen - How-To: Synchronisation und Backup von NAS-Gerät zu NAS-Gerät (at www.tomshardware.de)
<Anf_> Den Bericht hab ich auch gelesen, aber das ist ja eine Cloud, und kein BackUp Syncronisation auf USB Festplatten
<Anf_> Super, aber im Bericht steht nur, das es möglich ist, auf USB Festplatten ein BackUp zu machen, aber nicht, ob man es Syncronisieren kann, wen man sein BackUp aktualisieren möchte
<ring0> in dem backup wizard kannst du auch einen zeitplan, wann synchronisiert werden soll, anlegen
<Rochvellon> Anf_: synologie nutzt rsync für backups
<Anf_> Ich weiß, das Rsync benutz wird, die Frage ist ja, ob man beim aktuallisieren seines BackUps die Daten wieder Alle kopieren werden müssen, oder ob Rsync nur die fehlenden Dateien ergänzen kann?
<Rochvellon> !rsyn > Anf_ 
<Rochvellon> !rsync > Anf_ 
<kubine> Anf_: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<Anf_> Das hab ich auch gelesen, aber ich weiß nicht, wie diese funktion heißt, das nur die fehlenden Daten ergänzt werden, deswegen kann ich es nicht finden.
<ring0> "Differentielle Sicherung des Systems" in den artikel
<Anf_> Super Danke, eine kleine frage hab ich noch, wen man das BackUp auf seine USB Festplatte macht, und jetzt ein Zeitplan benutzt, z.B jede 2 Woche muss es das BackUp machen, und jetzt vergisst man nach 2 Wochen, die USB Festplatte anzuschließen, was passiert jetzt mit dem Zeitplan?
<Rochvellon> eig. solltest du nur eine fehlermeldung erhalten
<Anf_> ok, dan kann man es ja auch Ohne Zeitplan machen können, und manuell das BackUp starten, wen man die Festplatte angeschlossen hat
<ring0> kommt drauf an, wie synology das löst. generell gibt es in linux cron und anacron. cron führt geplantes nur zu dem zeitpunkt aus, anaron kann auch beim täglich, wöchentlich z.b.
<Anf_> Ich hab gerade rsync kurz angeschaut, kann aber nicht finden, in welchem Format die Daten gesichert werden, wen ich jetzt auf die externe uSB Festplatte das BackUp gemacht habe, kann ich die Daten auf der USB Festplatte mit einem Rechner auslesen, oder benutzt Rsync da ein anderes Format bei dem BackUp?
<Rochvellon> Anf_: es sind 1zu1-kopien, außer du sagst explizit, dass die daten in ein archiv geschrieben werden sollen
<Anf_> Super, vielen Dank Euch, ich hab jetzt vor, mir die Synology zu holen, weiß aber nicht genau, ob Sie dieses machen, und man kann es auch nicht nachlesen bei Synology oder so, und im netzt findet man zy Synology auch nicht sehr viel
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-12
<neosilver-gk> guten morgen
<neosilver-gk> kann mir jemand mit einem crash bezüglich dbus helfen
<neosilver-gk> hab teamspeak3-server installier und gestartet. der läuft ca 25 min und stürzt dann ab. Einziger log ist in apport.log
<neosilver-gk> is_closing_session(): no DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS in environment
<mich_> hallo ,- ist jemand da :-)?
<mich_> hallo ,- :-)?!
<sdx23> mich_: einfach die Frage stellen.
<mich_> sdx23: ich danke dir ( halbe stunde später, hab ich es auch gesehen/gelesen .. lo,l :-)
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Hat jemand einen Tip, wie debuggt man wenn die Kiste aus dem Standby kommt, aber man keinen LoginScreen anzeigt bekommt. Komme nur über strg+alt+1 rein. Aber kriege keine Gui mehr ans laufen.
<PachiriSuu> servus
<rentier_> Huhu! Das ding weigert sich zu aktualisieren "geben sie mindestzens blabla MB auf der Festplatte /boot frei"
<rentier_> ich hab aber schon papierkorb geleert und sudo apt-get clean gemacht, geht da noch was?
<nagetier> rentier_, Hey. Zeig mal ein df -h.. und wenn du zu wenig Speicherplatz freigegeben hattest, ist das nicht so gut und fordert entweder eine Neuinstallation mit passender Partitionierung, oder Werkzeuge, die das nachträglich richten
<rentier_> nagetier, /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root   95G     78G   13G   87% /
<rentier_> none                          4,0K       0  4,0K    0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<rentier_> udev                          7,7G    4,0K  7,7G    1% /dev
<rentier_> tmpfs                         1,6G    1,5M  1,6G    1% /run
<rentier_> none                          5,0M       0  5,0M    0% /run/lock
<rentier_> none                          7,7G    1,1M  7,7G    1% /run/shm
<rentier_> none                          100M     44K  100M    1% /run/user
<rentier_> /dev/sda1                     228M    161M   55M   75% /boot
<nagetier> !paste > rentier_ 
<kubine> rentier_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<rentier_> nagetier,  228 MB muss verdammt genug sein fürn Bootmanager, ich werd nur die verdammten alten Linuxheader nicht los
<nagetier> rentier_, sind da noch alte Kernel auf /boot ?
<nagetier> schmeiß die runter, die header liegen doch nicht unter /boot ?
<rentier_> ah jetzt hab ichs
<nagetier> rentier_, 'dpkg -l | grep kernel'
<rentier_> sie sind weg
<rentier_> aktualisierung läuft
<rentier_> hä hä hä
<nagetier> schön
<nagetier> :)
<dreamon> Wie debuggt man Bereitschaft(Standby)? Manchmal geht es, manchmal geht es nicht. Sprich ich bekomme keinen LoginScreen. Nur schwarz. Komme zwar in die Konsole aber die Gui seh ich nicht.
<dreamon> Gui läuft aber, höre die Töne. Leider ist Bild dunkel. Display leuchtet. Aber Inhalt fehlt.
<phillip> dreamon: schwer, vielleicht hilft https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelHibernate
<kubine> phillip: Title: DebuggingKernelHibernate - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> phillip, Nun das ist nicht der Supend to Ram.. sondern da geht die Kiste ja ganz aus. Ich klappe aber hier meist das Notebook zu. Ich kann es auch nicht immer reproduzieren.
<dreamon> Ich teste mal.. 
<phillip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<kubine> phillip: Title: DebuggingKernelSuspend - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Ob es wohl daran liegt, weil ich bei jedem reboot einen fsck ausgeführt bekomme. Der muß jedesmal durchlaufen. Obwohl ich normal heruntergefahren bin
<zy3pD> kann mir einer helfen? ich möchte einen dvb-t stream per cVLC ins netzwerk streamen
<jokrebel_> !frag
<kubine> jokrebel_: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<dreamon> Was könnte der Grund sein, warum ich vom Ubuntu nicht auf mein RaspberryPI pingen kann, wenn ich mit Wlan (dhcp) verbunden bin. Bin ich übers Lan verbunden bin, geht das problemlos. hmm.. 
<mrkramps> dreamon, gastzugang?
<mrkramps> getrennte netzwerke?
<dreamon> mrkramps, Nein beides übers gleiche Wlan verbunden(gleicher Router).. 
<dreamon> Gastzugang ist deaktiviert.
<mrkramps> repeater dazwischen?
<dreamon> Nein, kein Repeater. Glaube wenn ich Ubuntu neu starte dann geht es.
<dreamon> Nein, ein Reboot hat nichts gebracht.. ich reboote mal den Router
<dreamon_> mrkramps, Ich hab im Raspberry nun was im wicd-curses auf globale dns umgestellt nun pingt es auf einmal.. ohne Probleme
<bekks> Hast du den Namen oder die IP gepingt?
<dreamon_> Die IP
<bekks> Dann hat die Umstellung des DNS nichts damit zu tun.
<dreamon_> hmm.. Ich habe zur Auswahl "statische DNS verwenden" oder "Globale DNS-Server verwenden" Ich hab statisch einen Haken dran. und bei DNS-Server 1 hab ich die IP vom Router eingetragen
<dreamon_> Was ist mit Global gemeint?
<bekks> Das hat NULL mit ICMP zu tun.
<dreamon_> Wie kann ich mir dann diese Erscheinung erklären? Warum konnte ich nicht gegeneinander Pingen? Eine Idee?
<bekks> Ich kenne weder dein System, noch weiß ich was du wo wie getan oder nicht getan hast. Rein technisch hat DNS nichts mit ICMP zu tun, daher ist deine Vermutung falsch.
<dreamon_> Wicd hat einige Einstellungen die ich vom normalen nm-manager kenne. Ich werde das besser mal längerfristig verfolgen.
<p01nt3r> nabend. kennt sich hier jemand mit ecma-script bezüglich avidemux-scripting aus?
<jokrebel> !frag > p01nt3r 
<kubine> p01nt3r: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<uni67x> problem: BOOTabbruch mit dem Hinweis: es kann nicht auf ...table zugegrifen werden
<uni67x> ubuntu 14.04.2 LVM
<jokrebel> uni67x: Was ist ein PunktPunktPunkt Tabelle?
<uni67x> ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wie die table hieß
<uni67x> es ist eine tabelle die beim start generiert wird
<uni67x> ich denke , ess gab mehrere ERRORS :-(
<jokrebel> uni67x: Mach halt notfalls ein Foto und lad es wo hoch und paste dann den link dorthin. Aber bei LVM bin ich eh raus.
<uni67x> gibt es irgendwie ein check-system den ich vom Live-System aus durchstarten kann?
<bekks> Kommt auf die Fehler an.
<dreamon_> Seitdem ich mal ein "sudo touch /forcefsck" gemacht habe, wird hier die Festplatte bei jedem Reboot gestartet. Woran könnte das liegen? Er prüft jedesmal beide HDDs
<bekks> Am touch /forcefsck, welches Du erzwingst.
<uni67x> gibt es eiene FEHLER-log-datei, auf die ich zugreifen kann über LIVE-sys?
<dreamon_> Aber sollte er das nicht nach dem nächsten reboot, sein lassen?
<bekks> dreamon_: Wenn die Datei noch existiert, nicht.
<bekks> uni67x: Schau in /var/log/ nach
<uni67x> die ich euch zupasten kann?
<dreamon_> bekks, Demnach wird sie also nicht von alleine gelöscht? Ich dachte das würde ein erfolgreicher fsck von alleine tun.
<bekks> dreamon_: Schaunach ob sie noch existiert oder nicht.
<dreamon_> bekks, Nein sie Existiert noch.. du hast schon recht. 
<bekks> dreamon_: Wie sieht deine /etc/fstab aus?
<ring0> dreamon_, normalerweise sollte die nach einem durchgang beim booten wieder gelöscht werden
<dreamon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810875/
<kubine> dreamon_: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Dank der 1 und 2 bei Pass ist doch klar warum das fsck jedes Mal läuft.
<uni67x> bekks: boot.log?
<bekks> uni67x: Ich habe keine Ahnung, in welchem Log Du den Fehler findest, den Du meinst.
<uni67x> und vovon hast du ahnung?
<bekks> Von Trollen wie Dir.
<uni67x> also wenn du davon ahnung hast dann weisst du welche log datei ich pasten soll, oder nicht?
<bekks> Hast Du verstanden was ich vorhin geschrieben habe?
<bekks> Da ich nicht weiß von welchem Fehler Du redest kann ich Dir auch nichts agen, in welches Log Du gucken musst.
<bekks> Das musst Du ganz alleine tun.
<dreamon_> bekks, Du kennst dich doch gut mit Virtualbox aus. Frage kann es ein, daß ich kein Supend to Ram hinbekomme, wenn in der Virutalen Maschine, "IO ACPI aktivieren" angehakt ist? leider kann ich diesen Haken nicht entfernen. Kann man da was gegen tun?
<bekks> dreamon_: Ich verwende kein Suspend To RAM, schon gar nicht auf Rechnern auf denen Virtualbox läuft. Aber ich empfehle Dir IO-APIC nicht zu deaktivieren, außer du willst eine grauenvolle Performance deiner VM erzwingen.
<dreamon_> Manchmal hab ich eine VM am laufen und packe den Laptop ein und dann passiert es, das die Kiste nicht "ausgeht", weil die VM das dann sperrt. Bis ich das immer peile ist der akku leer .. wenn ich pech habe überhitzt er in der Tasche.
<bekks> Dann pausiere die VM vorher.
<dreamon_> ja, das sollte ich mir angewöhnen. Eine andere VM hat das problem nicht. 
<uni67x> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10811145/
<kubine> uni67x: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uni67x> es ist ein file-sys problem
<mrkramps> uni67x, dann mach doch was da steht und lass eine dateisystemüberprüfung laufen
<bekks> Was ist ein "file-sys-Problem"?
<uni67x> den befehl e2fsck ?
<bekks> uni67x: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<kubine> bekks: Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uni67x> welcher befehl gibt HW-aufteilung aus?
<bekks> Kommt auf die HW an.
<uni67x> bist du einen supporter? wieso kommt es auf die HW an?
<mrkramps> uni67x, nicht auf die HW, sondern darauf, welche "aufteilung" du dir ausgeben lassen möchtest
<bekks> Weil die Befehle für untrerschiedliche HW unterschiedlich sind.
<uni67x> mrkramps: ok. verstanden. ich will jetzt den befehl sudo fsck.ext4 -v -f -c /dev/sda1 (hier boot-partition) auf die 2 Haupt-LVM-partirtion anwenden
<mrkramps> uni67x, und?!
<uni67x> mrkramps: dazu brauche ich angaben über aufteilung meines HDs
<bekks> parted, fdisk und gdisk können das.
<mrkramps> blkid
<ring0> lsblk
<bekks> Je nachdem was man wissen will, reicht auch ein df :)
<mrkramps> gewagt …
<uni67x> ich will sudo fsck.ext4 -v -f -c /dev/... ... über meine 2 partition laufen lassen.. ich weiß aber nicht welche bezeichnung sie hat...
<uni67x> sudo fsck.ext4 -v -f -c /dev/sda1 , also boot part habe ich durch
<bekks> sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<uni67x> passiert nix
<bekks> Ja, bei sudo blkid -g soll auch nix sichtbares passieren.
<uni67x> was passiert da UNSICHTBAR?
<bekks> "man blkid" wird es Dir verraten.
<uni67x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10811403/
<kubine> uni67x: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das kann so nicht funktionieren.
<bekks> sda2 ist ein LVM container, kein ext4 Dateisystem.
<uni67x> ich sehe 2 probleme: kiene gültige partition table
<uni67x> und /dev/sda2 ist in use. 
<bekks> Dann siehst Du Dinge, die einfach falsch sind.
<bekks> 1) hast du eine gültige Partitionstabelle, 2) ist sda2 kein ext4 Dateisystem sondern ein LVM Container.
<uni67x> bin anfänger. das darf ich mir erlauben
<uni67x> 1) wo? 2) das weiß ich
<uni67x> deshalb will ich
<bekks> Wenn Du 2) wüsstest, würdest du kein fsck darauf anwenden wollen.
<uni67x> fsck.ext4 -v -f -c /dev/sda2 starten
<bekks> Das ist FALSCH.
<bekks> sda2 ist KEIN ext4 Dateisystem.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager
<kubine> bekks: Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uni67x> kenne ich FAST auswendig!!!
<bekks> OFfensichtlich nicht.
<uni67x> hier sehe ich keine lösung für mein problem.
<bekks> Dann hast Du den Artikel nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden.
<bekks> Ein LVM PV hat kein Partitionstabelle, weil es ein LVM PV ist.
<bekks> Die LV die Du in einem LVM anlegst, haben Dateisysteme, die Du prüfen kannst.
<bekks> Wie heissen die Volumes im LVM, die Du prüfen willst?
<uni67x> ah moment
<uni67x> moment
<uni67x> hab ich
<bekks> Was hast Du?
<uni67x> hallo
<uni67x> die heißen
<uni67x> 1 /dev/mapper/vg-home
<uni67x> 2 /dev/mapper/vg-root
<uni67x> die beiden
<uni67x> oder?
<bekks> Zeug uns doch bitte mal ein "lvdisplay -C" und ein "lsb_release -a".
<uni67x> sofort
<uni67x> 1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10811467/
<kubine> uni67x: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> uni67x: sudo lvdisplay -C, so wie es in Zeile 4 steht.
<uni67x> 2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10811474/
<kubine> uni67x: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uni67x> sorry
<uni67x> 1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10811482/
<kubine> uni67x: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uni67x> :-)
<bekks> Dann weisst Du ja jetzt, was Du an deinem fsck Befehl ändern musst.
<uni67x> moment
<uni67x> ich denke nach
<uni67x> fsck./dev/mapper/vg-home -v -f -c /dev/sda2 && fsck./dev/mapper/root -v -f -c /dev/sda2
<bekks> FALSCH.
<bekks> Immer noch.
<uni67x> ups
<bekks> Und das && ist auch falsch, das muss ein ; sein.
<uni67x> steht das in der unterlage über LVM drauf?
<bekks> Ich habe Dir vor 17 Minuten die Lösung genannt.
<bekks> Ich weiß ja nicht was Du so tust, aber lesen, zuhören, nachdenken, versuchen zu verstehen kann es jedenfalls nicht sein.
<bekks> Mit diesem Verhalten wünsche ich Dir weiterhin viel Glück.
<uni67x> fsck.vg-home -v -f -c /dev/sda2; fsck.root -v -f -c /dev/sda2
<bekks> Noch viel falscher.
<bekks> Oder existiert bei Dir ein Befehl "fsck.vg-home"?
<uni67x> fsck./dev/mapper/vg-home -v -f -c; fsck./dev/mapper/root -v -f -c
<bekks> Nö.
<uni67x> aber besser, oder?
<bekks> Wir wäre es, wenn Du mal mit dem raten aufhörst, und die letzten 25 Minuten Backlog nochmal liest?
<bekks> Nein, völlig scheisse.
<k1l_> uni67x: ich hab die faxen dicke
<k1l_> uni67x: ich geb dir jetzt mal einen 15 minuten mute, damit du ganz in ruhe nachlesen kannst was du da eigentlich fabrizierst. weil du hast gar keine ahnung und kopierst nur irgendwoher befehle und das wird im desaster enden. also nimm die zeit und lies es nach
<uni67x> bekks: kannst du mir bitte diesen befehl aufschreiben?
<uni67x> ich will mich hinlegen, und über schönerer sachen nachdenken
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-11
<p01nt3r> guten morgen. grub verhält sich bei mir komisch. habe in dem pc eine ssd (ubuntu) und eine hdd mit windows 7. die ssd hat grub im mbr, die hdd hat den windows bootloader (ntldr/bootmgr). windows habe ich erst nachträglich auf die hdd installiert. wenn ich jetzt von der ssd boote, bekomme ich autom. einen booteintrag auch für das windows 7, dieses lässt sich aber nicht booten, bzw. ich will es nicht riskieren, weil da ei
<p01nt3r> ne seltsame meldung erscheint:
<p01nt3r> BootSector Write!! Virus: Continue (Y/N)?
<p01nt3r> woher kommt diese meldung - handelt es sich um einen virus?
<p01nt3r> habe festgestellt, dass wenn ich den boot-eintrag vom windows7 manuell bearbeite und nur den "kern" da lasse (also alles andere auskommentiere per #, dann bootet windows 7 ganz normal über grub.
<p01nt3r> die einzige binär-datei, die an der stelle aufgerufen wird, ist parttool, soweit ich das ersehen kann
<p01nt3r> brb
<p01nt3r> hier meine /boot/grub/grub.cfg:
<p01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15753559/
<p01nt3r> wenn ich darin die zeilen 336-341 auskommentiere bootet windows 7 vollkommen normal, wenn ich sie nicht auskommentiere, kommt besagte seltsame "Virus:"-Meldung.
<p01nt3r> die UUID stimmt, habe das gerade per gparted überprüft.
<p01nt3r> komisch kommt mir zeile 341 vor: "parttool ${root} hidden-" was genau passiert da?
<smikey__> moin!
<smikey__> habe ein problem mit der hdmi-verbindung zwischen einem laptop mit ubuntu mate 15.10 und einem samsung smart tv. ich bekomm einfach kein bild auf den samsung. unter windows funktioniert es und mit einem anderen monitor am mate funktioniert es auch. 
<smikey__> was kann ich tun damit der samsung als bildschirm erkannt wird
<stevieh> in die logs schauen...
<k1l_> welche graka? welcher treiber?
<stevieh>  /var/log/xorg.0.log könnte der erste Anlaufpunkt sein
<smikey__> ist ne intel grafikkarte. 
<tuor> hi, kann ich alte Schlüsselbund-Dateien lesen ohne meine aktuellen Dateien (.local/share/keyrings/*) zu ersetzen?
<smikey__> logs schau ich dann gleich mal
<tuor> Bzw. wie kann ich einen Schlüsselbund exportieren, um ihn spähter importieren zu können? 
<tuor> Wenn ich den "Login" Schlüsselbund anwähle ist "File -> Export..." nicht auswählbar. Ich habe einen alten Schlüsselbund (von Ubuntu 14.04) und möchte alte Schlüssel von dort her kopieren und in den neuen hinzufügen wenn ich sie benötige.
<tuor> Ah, ich kann die alte Schlüsselbund-Datei umbenenen und in ~/.local/share/keyrings/ kopieren. Dann kann ich sie aufmachen.
<smikey__> also ich habs nochmal getestet: das x11-log sagt garnix und xrandr sagt hdmi disconnected
<musca> smikey__: zeig doch mal deine  /var/log/Xorg.0.log auf http://paste.ubuntu.com
<smikey__> jo mach ich nachher mal, wenn ich wieder an dem rechner sitze
<smikey__> dmesg zeigt auch nix, weiss aber nicht ob das bei hdmi ueberhaupt was zeigen wuerde
<musca> smikey__: wenn Du uns aussschliesslich Deine Interpretation der Fakten an die Hand gibst, dann werden wir unweigerlich zum selben Ergenbis wie Du kommen.
<smikey__> ja hast ja recht, sorry. aber ich bin leider nur zeitweise an dem anderen rechner. xorg.log kommt nachher
<p01nt3r> wenn ich grub2 von einem live-system (getestet mit 14.04 u. 15.10 mate) auf einen usb-stick installiere, bootet das grub nicht davon. installiere ich es von einer installation von festplatte, bootet der usb-stick jedoch. andernfalls bekomme ich nur einen blinkenden cursor. woran liegt das?
<p01nt3r> konnte man meine frage zu grub eben lesen?
<p01nt3r> hallo? jemand da?
<nils_2> es wird schon jemand antworten wenn jemand die ....... zu spät
<jokrebel> nils_2: Ja - der Geduldigste ist er noch nie gewesen. _ 
<wobelingers> zu grub 
<wobelingers> was den genau 
<wobelingers> ?
<wobelingers> geht nicht du kannst das nur von einem usbstick installieren 
<wobelingers> du kannst aber von einem esata stick booten 
<wobelingers> das geht glaube ich auf jende fall ist das total langsam 
<wobelingers> wenn du von einem usbstick bootest das ist total unintressant 
<wobelingers> du kannst aber her gehen und die boot partion von einem usbstick auslagern und dann die partiotonen verschlüsseln 
<wobelingers> das ist intressanterner 
<wobelingers> wenn du die boot partion auf dem usbstick legst und die partionen vershclüsselst 
<wobelingers> und dann noch die anderen partionen verschlüsselst 
<wobelingers> ich hoffe du hast das verstanden wie ich das meine wenn nicht kannst mich ja im query anschreiben bis dann cu later 
<wobelingers> auser von einem usbstick 3.0 oder 3.1 da hab eich das noch nicht probiert 
<wobelingers> aber ich weis das das ganz langsam ist von den nomralen usbsitlcks da ist das total unintressant
<holzi> exit
<jokrebel> wobelingers: Sprichst Du mit dem, der schon lange weg ist? ;-)_ 
<stevieh> na, so hat jeder seine Angewohnheiten ;-)
<ed__> Hallo, kennt ihr gute quellen um an billige hardware ranzukommen? Habe es mal auf dem Schrottplatz versucht aber die wollten mir nichts geben wäre angeblich gegen das Gesetz. Bei Firmen schnorren hat bis jetzt auch nichts ergeben.
<ed__> Und die Recyclingunternhemen machen ja ihr Gelad damit.
<wobelingers> ich weis keine seite da kann dir hir sicher keiner weiter helfen 
<jokrebel> wobelingers: Und wieder bist Du zu spät. Und außerdem ist das eh Offtopic
<p01nt3r> nabend
<p01nt3r> könnt ihr mich lesen?
<k1l> kann hier wer den p01nt3r lesen? der sagt nie was
<Schlawiner> welcher p01nt3r?
<Schlawiner> ich seh nix
<Schlawiner> muß an meiner MÜdgkeit liegen - ich düse dann mal lieber - *winks* euch :-) klicks - wech
<p01nt3r> hatte vorhin schonmal hier geschrieben wegen einem problem mit grub2. installiere ich es von einem installierten ubuntu auf nen usb-stick, funzt es, installier ich es von einem live-stick, funzt es nicht. dann sehe ich nur einen schwarzen, blinkenden cursor. weiss da jemand was?
<p01nt3r> habe das mit mehreren usb-sticks probiert (ich weiss, dass die alle ok sind), immer das gleiche ergebnis.
<p01nt3r> unheimlich ruhig hier...
<smeexs> ich denk noch über die frage nach ^^
<smeexs> wenn du schon einen funktionierenden usb stick hast warum willst du dann noch andere , über ein live system , erstellen ?
<p01nt3r> das hat eben seine gründe
<k1l> ich check auch nicht was da auf wen wie wo installiert wird und warum da grub auf einen usb sollte
<p01nt3r> ich will einen multi-boot usb stick erstellen, der im mbr-modus grub als bootloader verwendet
<p01nt3r> im efi-modus kommt refind zum einsatz
<p01nt3r> ich hab testweise einmal von einem (auf einer ssd) installierten ubuntu versucht, grub auf den usb-stick zu installieren und es einmal von einer live-cd aus versucht.
<p01nt3r> die installation von der live-cd aus scheiterte.
<p01nt3r> hoffe, das war jetzt verständlicher ^^
<smeexs> ich erstell meine boot-sticks immer mit unetbootin 
<p01nt3r> auch, wenn da mehr als nur 1 ubuntu drauf soll?
<smeexs> das wär mir noch nie eingefallen 
<p01nt3r> :-)
<smeexs> in meinem  "werkzeugkoffer" hab ich immer ein paar cds und ein paar sticks mit unterschiedlichen distros mit
<p01nt3r> beim multibootstick brauch ich nicht jedesmal erst wieder per dd oder wasweissich umständlich das image auf den stick bringen, sondern habe sofort alles, was ich brauche.
<smeexs> mach doch einfach 2 sticks 
<p01nt3r> das komische ist: selbst wenn ich die grub-install version der live-cd upgrade auf die des fest installierten ubuntu bringe, geht es nicht.
<p01nt3r> -bringe
<p01nt3r> der grund dafür interessiert mich schon
<p01nt3r> smeexs: mein chef will nur einen stick.
<smeexs> hab gerade geschaut , im netz gibts eh ein paar anleitungen für multibootsticks , mir wär das bis jetzt echt noch nicht eingefallen ^^
<p01nt3r> schau dir rodsbooks von rod smith an, der erklärt das echt gut
<smeexs> den multibootstick mit einem programm/einer vorgehensweise erstellen ist sicher besser als einen multibootstick mit zwei unterschiedlichen vorgehnsweisen , wenn das überhaupt geht
<p01nt3r> ich will mal ausholen und erklären, weshalb mich die lösung dieses problems so interessiert:
<p01nt3r> smeexs: das geht. habe ihn ja hier schon laufen. man muss nur streng zwischen mbr- und efi-modus unterscheiden und trennen.
<p01nt3r> also ich hole mal aus:
<p01nt3r> ich kann keine datenträger mit an meinen arbeitsplatz nehmen.
<p01nt3r> was die sache schonmal von grundauf erschwert
<p01nt3r> wir haben verschiedene clon-software am start: hdclone4, acronis true image 14 und disk-director 12.
<p01nt3r> ich habe es bisher nicht geschafft, den stick nur via cloning zu replizieren
<p01nt3r> eine sache ist mir dabei klar:
<p01nt3r> grub kann gecloned nicht booten.
<p01nt3r> weil:
<p01nt3r> wenn ich es richtig verstehe
<p01nt3r> grub seine boot-partition per uuid ermittelt?
<p01nt3r> (intern)
<p01nt3r> habe dann nach dem clonen
<p01nt3r> grub nochmal neu drüber installiert
<p01nt3r> und es ging, alles, sogar die grub.cfg blieb erhalten
<p01nt3r> aber eben nur, wenn ich grub von einer lokalen ssd installiere(einem fest installierten ubuntu)
<p01nt3r> das habe ich aber an der arbeit nicht.
<p01nt3r> sondern nur ein live-system
<p01nt3r> also bleibt die frage: wieso hab ich nur einen blinkenden cursor nach installation vom live-system?
<smeexs> welches live system
<p01nt3r> getestet hab ich es mit ubuntu mate 14.04.2 sowie ubuntu mate 15.10
<p01nt3r> im internet steht bei den meisten, die dieses problem haben, dass sie versuchen, von einem datenträger ohne bootfähigem mbr zu boot
<p01nt3r> +en
<p01nt3r> aber das fällt bei mir aus, da ich den stick immer aus dem boot-menü manuell wähle
<smeexs> ja das hatte ich auch schon 
<smeexs> aber wie gesagt mit einem live system hab ich noch nie einen usb stick erstellt , da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.
<p01nt3r> vielleicht sollte ich mal genauer schildern, wie ich dabei vorgehe?
<p01nt3r> mir ist auch noch was anderes aufgefallen
<p01nt3r> teile des sticks booten auf unseren rechnern nicht immer überall (was natürlich aber einen haufen anderer gründe haben kann wie schlechte bzw. nicht vorhandene treiber etc. ...)
<p01nt3r> zuerst hab ich mit 3 partitionen auf dem stick hantiert, was jedoch unhandlich war, da windows 10 pe (ist da auch mit drauf) nur die erste partition davon sieht.
<p01nt3r> auf weitere tools wie easy2boot oder multibootusb oder sardu oder oder oder will ich weitgehendst verzichten, damit ich, wenn irgendwas nicht geht, weiss, was zu tun ist (die tools sind mir zu undurchschaubar)
<p01nt3r> jetzt hat der stick nur noch 1 partition
<p01nt3r> einfach fat32
<p01nt3r> da kopier ich eben zuerst alles drauf, was so draufgeht und danach kommt grub in den mbr
<p01nt3r> und efi übernimmt komplett refind
<p01nt3r> und da efi ja nix mit mbr-boot zu tun hat, sondern anfangs nur die /EFI/boot/bootx64.efi von refind findet und läd, funktioniert der efi modus auch, wenn ich im mbr-boot-modus nur einen blinkenden cursor bekomme.
<p01nt3r> jetzt hängt es folglich nur noch daran, irgendwie dem usb-stick das grub "beizubringen".
<p01nt3r> und da bleibt so wohl nur noch die manuelle nachinstallation per ubuntu-livecd- oder usb-stick.
<p01nt3r> smeexs: ich habe einen verdacht:
<p01nt3r> was, wenn bei der grub-nachinstallation die alten, schon vorhandenen daten von grub auf dem stick nicht vollständig ersetzt werden, und es dadurch zu einem versionskonflikt zwischen den dateien kommt?
<p01nt3r> wäre die frage, wie grub sich verhält, wenn es auf ein bereits installiertes grub trifft?
<smeexs> ka , ich hab noch nie an dem stick so rum gebastelt , ich lass mir die sticks immer erstellen
<p01nt3r> um sicher zu gehen, müsste ich mal testweise den mbr wipen und boot/grub/* löschen
<p01nt3r> ich mache das mal eben und berichte dann über das ergebnis :-)
<smeexs> ich hab den chat eh vor mir , bin nur gerade am paracord knüpfen 
<p01nt3r> lol was ganz komisches grad hier:
<p01nt3r> ich sehe in gparted, dass die partition auf dem stick keine nummer hat, die heisst einfach nur "/dev/sdd" ohne zahl dahinter - das ist doch nicht normal?
<k1l> das ist weil die partition direkt aufs bare metal geballert ist
<k1l> bzw das filesystem
<p01nt3r> bare metal? was ist das bitte?
<k1l> also eben keine partition
<p01nt3r> kann das schon die ursache sein, dass grub nicht richtig bootet?
<k1l> ja
<p01nt3r> wie passiert es, dass man das direkt aufs "bare metal ballert"?
<k1l> wie hast du denn das installiert?
<p01nt3r> hab es mit true image 14 gesichert in einer .tib datei und daraus auf den stick geschrieben.
<p01nt3r> damit ich das an der arbeit einfacher wieder herstellen kann
<p01nt3r> ginge aber auch anders:
<p01nt3r> ich lade mir den inhalt des sticks (dateien und ordner) in mein google-drive konto (habe ich zugriff drauf) und formatiere einen stick neu und kopiere da das zeug dann wieder drauf.
<p01nt3r> formatieren könnte ich mit dem ubuntu-live-stick
<k1l> warum machst du dir den stick nicht einfach jetzt?
<p01nt3r> kann den nicht mit rein nehmen
<k1l> grub kann auch direkt isos booten. da musste nur die isos auf die parition legen und den grub eintrag erstellen
<p01nt3r> das hab ich doch alles
<p01nt3r> das soll es bei mir ja auch nur
<p01nt3r> k1l: les mal vom anfang an
<p01nt3r> dann wird dir mein problem klar
<p01nt3r> und wenn ich dann das zeug wieder auf dem stick habe (und die partition wieder eine nummer besitzt) müsste ich grub neu draufinstallieren und schauen, ob es dann geht.
<p01nt3r> das normale kopieren geht davon abgesehen 10 mal schneller als das ganze acronis-gekröse^^
<k1l> schon mal mit dd probiert?
<p01nt3r> auch, ja
<p01nt3r> selbes ergebnis, immer blinkender curso
<p01nt3r> r
<p01nt3r> achso du meinst mit dd ein ganzes abbild schreiben von dem stick und das dann wieder draufclonen?
<p01nt3r> dabei gibt es nur ein (weiteres) problem:
<p01nt3r> die sticks, auf die das wieder drauf soll, sind unterschiedlich gross.
<p01nt3r> und ich weiss nicht, ob dd damit um kann
<k1l> macht ja nichts.
<k1l> dd hört einfach auf wenn das image oder das ziel zuende ist
<p01nt3r> kann es nicht sein, dass dann was fehlt, falls die daten auf dem stick fragmentiert sind?
<p01nt3r> von einem unkompletten schreiben per dd halte ich nicht viel
<p01nt3r> habe den stick grad neu formatiert und kopiere jetzt den inhalt neu drauf, gleich kommt die grub-installation *trommel-wirbel*
<p01nt3r> wie ist es eig. mit der cluster-grösse bei fat32, richtet die sich nach der grösse der sticks oder wie wählt man die?
<p01nt3r> k1l: kann es was damit zu tun haben, wie ich den stick gemountet habe?
<p01nt3r> wäre es besser, den über caja zu mounten (automount) anstelle von mount /dev/sdx /ziel?
<p01nt3r> sollte doch egal, sein, solange grub sich per root installiert, oder?
<p01nt3r> -","
<p01nt3r> habe die alten dateien von grub vor der reinstallation gelöscht, bis auf die datei grub.cfg
<p01nt3r> und siehe da: ES GEHT! :-)
<p01nt3r> bootet alles einwandfrei bisher
<p01nt3r> bleibt die frage, weshalb acronis das image so "versaut" hat
<p01nt3r> so, eben noch den efi-teil testen (muss ich mit diesem rechner machen)
<p01nt3r> brb
<p01nt3r> k1l: funzt.
<k1l> hf :)
<p01nt3r> man könnte ja z.b. den ubuntu-live stick persistent machen und die daten da drauf tun
<p01nt3r> für die installation
<p01nt3r> und dann ein script schreiben, was den rest erledigt ;-)
<p01nt3r> aber das ist eine baustelle von übermorgen hehee. vielen dank an euch soweit und gute nacht!
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-12
<hugo_krist> hello, there
<hugo_krist> i'm hitting here just to chat. i was thinking about learning deutsche, can anyone help me ou introduce me some books for self learning study? 
<hugo_krist> *or introduce. 
<tuor> Hi, ich möchte, dass Datenträger welche ich an mein Ubuntu 15.10 anschliesse, nicht automatisch eingehängt werden, sondern erst wenn ich auf den Datenträger im Nautilus klicke. Dann soll er eingehängt werden.
<tuor> Wie kann ich das ändern?
<dadrc> tuor: org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false
<dadrc> mit dem dconf-editor
<tuor> dadrc, thx.
<tuor> Und wie findet man so einen Eintrag? Bzw, wie wusstest du das?
<dadrc> Google =)
<tuor> ah ok.^^
<stevieh> hmm... anscheinend wird beim Suspend doch das netzwerk if nicht runtergefahren? ich bekomme nichts in der ip-down.d ans laufen. Wo sollten ich mich reinhängen, wenn ich das mitbekommen will?
<stevieh> /etc/pm/sleep.d könnte passen
<stevieh> und wo häng ich mich rein, um das runterfahren mit zu bekommen?
<hamster> Suche HTML-Editor. Bis 12.04 gabs den (guten) KompoZer(Universe). Gibts Alternativen?
<koegs> hamster: hier gibt es einige editoren aufgelistet https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webeditoren/
<stevieh> hamster: emacs
<BlackMage> wie kann ich auf einer Tastatur den senkrechten Strich (Zeichen: | ) eingeben wenn die Taste rechts neben Shift nicht existiert?
<stevieh> du hast keine ALT-GR Taste?
<BlackMage> stevieh: doch
<stevieh> ah, dir fehlt der | selbst.
<BlackMage> bei der Tastatur ist nur die Shift-Taste länger
<stevieh> http://superuser.com/questions/59418/how-to-type-special-characters-in-linux
<BlackMage> und die Tastatur macht auch ein ^ wenn man zweimal auf Ä drückt während man Alt Gr gedrückt hält
<BlackMage> also irgendwie alles ganz komisch^^
<buerohengst> macht meine auch
<buerohengst> ^^ää^^
<BlackMage> und wie bekommst du ^ hin?
<buerohengst> das ist de fracto völlig normal
<BlackMage> oder auch | ?
<buerohengst> wenn ich kein | auf der tastatur habe, würde ich eine compose-taste verwenden
<buerohengst> | | | | | | … dafür gibt es dann tatsächlich mal eben 6 compose varianten
<ghostmag> Hey ihr Sonnenanbeter. Ich will mein Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen und frage mich, ob es sinnvoller ist, jetzt wieder Ubuntu 14.04 oder direkt 16.04 zu installieren
<ghostmag> Kann ich mir jetzt eine Beta von 16.04 installieren und dann einfach beim Release umsteigen?
<ghostmag> Upgrade von 14.04 auf 16.04 kann ja wahrscheinlich zu Probleme führen, oder?
<BlackMage> buerohengst: lol bei altGr und Plus(rechts neben ü) macht er ~
<geser> ghostmag: ja, du kannst von der Beta auf das Release aktualisieren (effektiv gibt es nach dem Release keine Updates mehr, außer den normalen)
<geser> ghostmag: ein Update von 14.04 -> 16.04 sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren
<ghostmag> geser: Oh, cool, dann fange installiere ich einfach 14.04 und warte auf das Upgrade. Danke dir (:
<ghostmag> -fange
<BlackMage> buerohengst: jetzt muss ich nur die Kombi für | finden^^
<jokrebel> BlackMage: so ist das auch vorgesehn für die Plus-Taste. Ist bei mir sogar drauf abgebildet.
<project0> Moin, hat irgendjemand ne Idee wieso ubuntu 14.04 nicht mit mit nem neuen 4.x kernel hochfahren will (DEll Server R710). Eigenartigerweise funktioniert auch der rescue modus bei mir nicht, da die Tastatur leider auch nicht will. 
<buerohengst> BlackMage, vertical line … compose v l ;)
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Du hast zwischen yY und Shift keine <> Taste? Was ist das denn für exotische Tastatur?
<buerohengst> apple
<BlackMage> jokrebel: offenbar... die Shift ist einfach länger
<BlackMage> buerohengst: nein, Tastatur von Koolertron
<buerohengst> BlackMage, schön mit lülla hintergrundbeleuchtung
<buerohengst> ?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: http://neunzehn72.de/pipe-zeichen-auf-der-mac-tastatur/
<BlackMage> jokrebel: funktioniert leider nicht
<geser> und die Tastatur hat ansonsten ein deutsches Layout?
<BlackMage> geser: ja
<buerohengst> gamer-tastatur … da ist bissl größere shift-taste vielleicht gerade angesagt
<geser> aber dafür dann eine Taste weglassen bei gleichen Layout?
<geser> wo ist dann < und > hin?
<geser> gibt es davon ein Bild im Internet? ich habe nur welche mit qwerty-Layout bisher finden können
<BlackMage> und das komische ist: auf dem Bild auf der Verpackung ist da ein Z wo aber wirklich ein Y ist
<mariohaner> strg + shift + u#
<mariohaner> oops
<mariohaner> strg + shift + u
<mariohaner> dann 7c eingeben
<mariohaner> dann enter drücken
<BlackMage> 7c
<BlackMage> und jetzt???
<mariohaner> probiers mal in ner shell
<mariohaner> guggst du hier: http://linuxvoodoo.de/2013/06/linux-wichtige-ascii-codes/
<BlackMage> das funktioniert nicht
<LetoThe2nd> project0: http://www.golem.de/news/bug-im-linux-kernel-keine-panik-1604-120068.html
<LetoThe2nd> project0: klingt das nach dir? ;-)
<project0> LetoThe2nd: Danke für die Info, ist aber leider nicht ganz mein Problem. Wenn doch wenigstens die Tastatur (im rescuue/initramfs) laufen würde, könnte ich ansatzweise was debuggen
<BlackMage> geser: kannst dir sogar das ganze Produkt angucken: http://amazon.de/Koolertron-Kabelgebunden-Hintergrundbeleuchtung-Tastenkombination-Tastaturlayout/dp/B016EVHBK0
<stevieh> tja, die hauen die jetzt für 35€ raus, weil sie eine Taste vergessen haben ;-)
<BlackMage> Frage:
<BlackMage> Wo gibt es hier die "kleiner als" und "größer als" Tasten? entweder bin ich blind oder die hat das nicht o.O
<BlackMage>  Antwort:
<BlackMage> Nein diese Tastatur hat keine <,> Tasten
<BlackMage> ja toll ._.
<stevieh> lol
<stevieh> gib den Müll wieder zurück.
<BlackMage> stevieh: ich glaub das kann ich nicht mehr... hab ich schon Dezember 2015 gekauft
<buerohengst> und das fällt dir erst jetzt auf?
<ghostmag> Bei der Ubuntuinstallation werde ich folgende Dinge gefragt: "Use LVM with the new Ubuntu installation"
<ghostmag> ist das sinnvoll? Was macht das?
<stevieh> ob sowasein Garantiefall ist? ;-)
<stevieh> ghostmag: wenn du nicht weisst, was es ist, lass es.
<ghostmag> oder ich informiere mich vorher, was das ist? :>
<BlackMage> stevieh: ich glaube nicht...
<stevieh> BlackMage: tja nun.
<ghostmag> Hast mich überzeugt, wird weglassen!
<stevieh> ah, in welche datei/verzeichnis häng ich mich rein, wenn ich einfach beim runterfahren eine Zeile in ein log schreiben will?
<geser> stevieh: am saubersten dürfte es über einen entsprechenden Upstart/SystemD-Job gehen
<stevieh> ja. Da hab ich grad so gar keinen Bock drauf ;-)
<stevieh> gibts kein runterfahr gegenstück zur rc.local?
<geser> wäre mit nicht bekannt
<project0> argh... jemand hat vergessen linux-image-extra zu installieren.....
<BlackMage> project0: das installiers doch einfach nach?
<project0> BlackMage: Ein Kollege hat den neuen kernel installiert, aber vergessen das extra zu installieren -> resultat: fehlende module. Hat mich jetzt zwei stunden gekostet das zu richten bzw zu finden -.-
<BlackMage> project0: also ist es jetzt drauf?
<BlackMage> project0: also ist extra jetzt installiert?
<project0> BlackMage: Jo, musste ich manuell nach installieren, jetzt läufts
<BlackMage> wie kann ich den Nouveau kernel driver unloaden?
<stevieh> Warum willst du das?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Weil er keine Grafik will? *duck*
<stevieh> ah :-)
<k1l_> modprobe ist dein freund
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Einfach den NVida installieren, dann wird der genutzt und nicht mehr der noveau
<k1l_> aber die frage ergibt halt so kaum sinn. weil man selber da an den treibern nicht fummeln will weil dann di eganzen automatismen nicht mehr klappen
<stevieh> ihr wisst ja anscheinend alle, was er will ;-)
<stevieh> aber macht nur
<k1l_> bisher wollte er immer wild rumfummeln. und das mit 16.04 mit custom kernel :)
<stevieh> heieiei.
<BlackMage> k1l_: ich steh halt auf custom ;)
<stevieh> wild rumfummeln will ich auch, aber das eher in offtopic
<buerohengst> BlackMage, unser support hier aber nicht
<ghostmag> Wie ist nochmal der Befehl, um dem Terminal zu sagen, es soll kurz warten, bis es den nächsten Befehl ausführt?
<buerohengst> schlafen
<ghostmag> Ah ja, thanx buerohengst
<ghostmag> Ist sudo reboot gleichzusetzen mit einem manuellen Neustart per Tastatur? Also auf "Restart" mit der Maus klicken?
<buerohengst> ghostmag, nein
<ghostmag> buerohengst: Ist "sudo reboot" schlechter für den Rechner?
<buerohengst> tut alles das selbe, sind nur völlig unterschiedliche befehle
<ghostmag> Ukay, das ist schonmal gut. Wenn ich das Terminal mit Alt + F2 öffne, ist das auch nicht schädlich in irgendeiner Weise?
<buerohengst> ghostmag, nein … dafür sind die virtuellen konsolen ja da
<ghostmag> buerohengst: Cool, danke dir
<buerohengst> ab ubuntu 15.04 kann man statt 'sudo reboot' aber ggf. eher 'systemctl reboot' verwenden
<buerohengst> afaik benötigt das nur benutzerrechte
<ghostmag> buerohengst: Worin unterscheidet sich das?
<stevieh> das eine rebootet, das andere rebootet
<buerohengst> systemd kann nur mit polkit und somit bei der energieverwaltung auch mit benutzerrechten
<buerohengst> 'shutdown -r now' wäre auch noch gültig
<ghostmag>  Wofür ist das now?
<ghostmag> shutdown -r ist unter Windows afair Runterfahren, right?
<buerohengst> was hat das denn mit windows zu tun?
<ghostmag> Erinnere mich nur an den Befehl und frage, ob ich richtig liege
<iw2> hallo
<iw2> auf einmal kann auf ein programm welches mit Xvfb läuft nicht mehr per Dbus zugegriffen werden (firefox) woran kann das liegen
<iw2> ist es ratsam auf einem server (!) dbus-x11 zu installieren? oder werden dann direkt sämtliche pakete installiert die man nur für grafische oberflächen benötigt?
<k1l_> hat nicht so viele depencies
<k1l_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/dbus-x11
<k1l_> alles mit rot muss installiert werden. kannste dich mal durchklicken aber das sollte nix mitziehen was nicht eh schon drauf ist
<iw2> hah, stimmt, sind auch schon alle installiert, stand nur extra "(X11-Abhängigkeiten)" in der beschreibung, das hatte mich kurz irritiert
<k1l_> iw2: apt hat auch simulations optionen, da kannste gucken was alles installiert werden würde
<iw2> stimmt, beim installieren ohne -y kommt auch immer die ganze abhängigkeitsliste oder?
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> weisst ja wofür das -y ist, oder? :)
<iw2> --yes ;-)
<gharim> sind ja noch paar bekannte name hier nach so langer zeit, die ich nicht hier war
<Fuchs> da war was
<gharim> hoi Fuchs :)
<gharim> lange her
<Fuchs> in der Tat, hoi :) 
<Fuchs> gesund und munter? 
<gharim> ich koennte mir gut vorstellen dass der nickserv mein passwort nicht mehr kennt, deswegen bin ich erstmal so drin
<gharim> jo alles fit
<gharim> fummel hier gerade mit nem kubuntu 16.04 rum, ist bischen ungewohnt
<Fuchs> der Nick wurde gepurged
<gharim> aber an den plasma-desktop koennte man sich gewoehnen
<Fuchs> viel zu lange nicht mehr gebraucht, kannst Du aber einfach neu registrieren
<Fuchs> Nutze ich seit einem Weilchen, ja, taugt. Herzlich willkommen zurueck, in dem Fall 
<gharim> jo muss ich dann wohl mal machen
<Fuchs> /msg nickserv register DeinTollesPasswort DeineGueltigeEMailAdres@se
<gharim> mal schauen wie das mit kontakt funktioniert
<gharim> aeh konversation :)
<gharim> kmail scheint noch macken zu haben stuerzt regelmaessig ab
<Fuchs> genau so wie ich schrubte
<Fuchs> dann einfach SASL einrichten, settings -> identity, unten bei auto-identify SASL waehlen, Nutzername und PAsswort -> erledigt
<Fuchs> hm, das laeuft hier stabil, ist aber ein Gentoo, ggf. etwas aktueller
<gharim> done
<Fuchs> fast, noch verifizieren
<Fuchs> Du hast eine Mail bekommen 
<gharim> ach mist dann muss ich den account noch  einrichten
<gharim> unter debian ist ja alles noch da
<gharim> so nickserv ist zufrieden ich bins auch
<gharim> braucht man eigentlich diesen nvidia-persitence daemon?
<Fuchs> hast Du vor CUDA zu verwenden? 
<gharim> eher nicht
<Fuchs> dann ist das die Antwort, aber ich vermute, dass das Ding eine Abhaengigkeit ist
<Fuchs> also einfach getrost ignorieren
<gharim> tjoa dann bleibt mir wohl nichts weiter uebrig
<gharim> brachte der 362er treiber mit
<Fuchs> der sollte eigentlich nichts tun und auch nicht schaden
<Fuchs> hier laeuft der nicht, ist einfach installiert
<gharim> nein sind atm nur paar fehlermeldungen im journal mehr
<Fuchs> oh? Dann wird irgend ein Ubuntuskript den wohl anwerfen
<gharim> ich schau gerade noch mal nach wo die abhaengigkeit herkommt
<gharim> huh? nvidia-361: "Kollidiert mit: nvidia-persistenced"
<k1l_> PPAs aktiv?
<k1l_> und welches ubuntu genau?
<Fuchs> ich vermute mal, dass die Datei einfach in dem Paket liegt 
<Fuchs> 16.04 gem. oben 
<gharim> jep, bringt der treiber mit
<gharim> gerade gefunden
<Fuchs> dann einfach ignorieren
<gharim> nvidia-prime ist auch etwas, was ich wahrscheinlich nicht brauche
<k1l_> hast du nen hybridkarten setup?
<gharim> nope, aber ne apu
<Fuchs> gharim: wenn Du kein hybrid-setup hast: in der Tat, aber das sind so die Dinge, die ich nicht anfassen wuerde
<Fuchs> also nicht so lange alles laeuft
<gharim> nee, muss ja nicht
<gharim> die apu machte probleme, deswegen habe ich mir vor kurzem ne gtx 750 ti gegoennt
<gharim> ist zwar etwas schade, aber nun laeuft wieder alles
<gharim> der radeon-treiber hat echt fortschritte gemacht
<Fuchs> -> Koerbchen. Du bist ja nun wieder ab und zu hier, vermute ich :) 
<mrkramps> gharim, was für eine apu ist das denn?
<gharim> a10 5600
<gharim> schon etwas aelter
<gharim> aber von der leistung her fuer mich noch voellig ausreichend
<mrkramps> gharim, und was für "probleme" macht die?
<mrkramps> also unter 16.04?
<gharim> nicht nur unter linux auch windows system-freeze
<gharim> nicht mal acpi-off funktionierte
<gharim> ich musst den rechner komplett stromlos machen, um ihn wiederzu beleben
<mrkramps> ok, und das scheint dann ja wohl definitiv die grafikkarte zu sein
<gharim> hab sie jedenfalls stillgelegt, das shared memory den arbeitspeicher zugeteilt und seitdem keine probleme mehr
<mrkramps> immer ärgerlich sowas … gerade, wenn man nicht weiß, woran es liegt
<gharim> mein haendler meinte, dass intern in der apu wahrscheinlich iwas gestorben ist
<gharim> aber solange der rest davon laeuft..
<mrkramps> ich drück dir die daumen!
<gharim> thx  :)
<mrkramps> also dass es noch lange so bleibt
<gharim> ich hatte zuerst den ram im verdacht und hab ihn stundenlang gestresst
<mrkramps> gharim, unter linux das gleiche problem auch mit dem freien radeon treiber?
<gharim> sobald der test im grafikspeicherbereich arbeitete konnt ich auf den crash warten
<gharim> auch mit dem, mrkramps
<gharim> ist wirklich die apu, am treiber lag es nicht
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-13
<Space666> hallo
<Space666> ich hab ein problem wie kann ich die Overscaling einstellungen in Nvidia abspeichern, sodass sie nach dem szstemstart angewandt werden
<Space666> _
<Space666> ?
<Space666> geil
<Space666> Underscan abspeichern Ubuntu 14.04 nach Systemstart wie_ 
<Space666> ?
<jokrebel> Space666: vermutlich nicht gerade die günstigste Uhrzeit ;-) Guten morgen
<Space666> guten morgen 
<LupusE> moin
<robingr> Moin
<robingr> Mit nvidia treiber?
<NTQ> Ich hab hier eine USB3.0-Platte, die ich nach ca. 80 Tagen unmounten und vom Stromnetz trennen musste, weil ich die Kabel anders verlegen musste. Nach erneutem Anschließen gibt mount keinen Fehler aus, aber danach ist sie trotzdem nicht gemountet. Die Platte ist ber fstab und UUID eingetragen.
<sdx23> NTQ: dmesg ansehen
<NTQ> Sieht so aus als wäre es das hier: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/616
<NTQ> Aber ein Neustart geht höchstens wieder morgen. Naja
<NTQ> Okay, mit systemctl daemon-reload lässt sich das Problem auch ohne Neustart beheben
<DHM> Hi, wie kann ich denn in den user crontabs $USER automatisch setzen lassen?
<stevieh> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2135478/how-to-simulate-the-environment-cron-executes-a-script-with
<Shu_SanchEz> hellos
<OlMightyG> hallo leute. wenn ich dateien ins netzwerk kopiere (per fstab gemountedes verzeichnis) und dann z.b. eine andere datei in nautilus öffnen möchte, dann hängt sich nautilus auf. der kopiervorgang geht weiter, es wird aber kein fortschritt mehr angezeigt. die datei wird nicht geöffnet. plötzlich, nach minuten, wenn der vorgang abgeschlossen ist, öffnet sich die datei und der kopiervorgang ist zu ende. nautilus hängt nicht mehr. hat jema
<stevieh> was ist denn das für ein Filesystem, was du da gemounted hast? nfs? 
<OlMightyG> cifs
<stevieh> vielleicht mal in der Richtung suchen... 
<OlMightyG> ich finde diverse, die das selbe problem haben. ich habe das problem schon seitdem ich ubuntu nutze.
<OlMightyG> bei kleinen dateien ist das nicht so schlimm, was meist der fall ist. aber aktuell nervt es total
<jokrebel> Versucht da nautilus das vielleicht selbst auch noch mal auf seine Art zu mounten?
<jokrebel> Und kann das aber erst, wenn der "per anderweitiger Einbindung" angestoßene Kopiervorgang beendet ist?
<sash_> gvfs sollte eigentlich gut tun. Auch parallel.
<Etarius> guten abend, kann mir wer verraten wie ich den readonly mod weg bekomm bei einer liveCD auf einem stick in der laufzeit?
<bekks> Etarius: Kannst du das nochmal erklären bitte? :)
<bekks> Was tust du, was passiert, und was ist das Problem?
<Etarius> wie erklären?
<bekks> Mit Worten. Das wäre vorteilhaft :)
<Etarius> ich versuche den readonlymist von ubuntu weg zu machen bei der livecd auf dem usbstick
<bekks> Eine livecd ist eine livecd, egal auf welchem Medium.
<bekks> Die ist immer read-only.
<bekks> Was du möchtest, ist eine native Installation auf einem USB Stick. Die ist dann auch schreibbar.
<Etarius> okay danke
<noxis_vtux> moin. hat jemand erfahrung mit installationen von lubuntu auf einem imac?
<jokrebel> möglicherweise. Nächste Frage?
<noxis_vtux> ich versuche grad ein lubuntu 14.04 LTS auf dem imac zu installieren. neben mac os x und windows 8. mac benutzt ja EFI. jetzt wolte ich auf "jetzt installieren" klicken, und da kommt eine warnung mietwas dass er sich eine seperate partition für ein "reserved bios boot area" wünscht
<noxis_vtux> kA was ichda machen soll. ich hab bis jetzt nicht wirklich erfahrung mit EFI
<k1l_> du brauchst nen extra mac iso meistens
<noxis_vtux> es ist so ein lubuntu amd64+ mac oder wie das heisst
<k1l_> und dann schau am besten mal im wiki bei ubuntu.com und ubuntuusers.de was man für die exakte apple hardware für einen affentanz machen muss damit das läuft
<noxis_vtux> also auf ubuntuusers fand ich etwas, dass diese spezielle mac-version das efi-zeug schon eingerichtet hat, und dass man dann eine normale "ubuntu installation" machen kann. mehr fand ich bis jetzt auch nicht.
<k1l_> da ich keine mac hardware habe kann ich dich da nur auf die wikis verweisen
<noxis_vtux> danke trotzdem für den versuch. :) 
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-14
<LupusE> g'morgen
<wobeling1rs> wenn mal einer zeit und lust hat kann ja wieder schreiben bis dann cu later 
<wobeling1rs> ich habe mir gedacht das ihr mal scheribt bis dann cu later 
<wobeling1rs> hir schreibt ja gar keiner mehr was
<LetoThe2nd> wobeling1rs: weil wir für smalltalk nen tollen channel haben: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<wobeling1rs> ich habe jetzt habe jetzt 3 monitore drann meinen tv und nocch 2 computer monitore und links rechts mit den nvidia treibern eingerichtet geht einwandfrie 
<wobeling1rs> und den vdr habe ich auch noch am laufen den neusten habe ich da drauf 
<jokrebel> Und wo ist dann die Support-Frage, wenn alles geht ;-)
<wobeling1rs> ich habe eingentlich keine support fragen ich wollte blos plaudern bisl mit euch 
<jokrebel> wobeling1rs: Dann, wie LetoThe2nd schon sagte, nutze bitten den Offtopic-Kanal. Da sind die meisten von hier auch. Und dafür gibt es den ;-)
<t1> Gibt's auch Pastebins für Dateianhänge ?
<LetoThe2nd> t1: wie meinen?
<t1> Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | nimmt nur Text, soweit ich sehe ?
<LetoThe2nd> t1: du suchst quasi nen service der einfach alles entgegen nimmt
<LetoThe2nd> t1: google stichwort: sharehost
<t1> files preferred :-)
<t1> (y)
<jokrebel> hm?
<Approach> Habe nen vserver bei strato jemand eine idee wie inodes ( df -i ) umgehen kann? Habe das Limit erreicht.
<leszek> Approach: wenn das ein Limit ist das Strato dir setzt würde es dabei belassen
<jokrebel> Approach: Welches ubuntu läuft dort?
<jokrebel> vielleicht mal alte Kernel und Header purgen
<dadrc> Guck mal, ob vielleicht irgendwo ganz viele 0kb-Dateien rumliegen
<dadrc> Eventuell Kernelsourcen oder sowas
<dadrc> `find / -size 0 -type f ` oder so
<wobeling1rs> ich wollte euch mal fragen wegen internet über satellit 
<wobeling1rs> hat das vieleiecht von euch einer 
<wobeling1rs> ich hatte das schon mal aber ich wollte wissen wie die geschwindigkeiten jetzt sind ich war mal bei europ online 
<leszek> wobeling1rs: ich denke das ist etwas für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> Approach: Kommt da noch was? Sonst mach ich die, wegen Dir geöffneten Links wieder zu und wende mich wieder anderen Themen zu. *seufz*
<tuor> Hi, ich habe in ~/.local/share/applications/ ein paar eigene Starter eingetragen. Diese funktioniere auch. Ich habe für verschiedene Firefox Profile verschiedene Starter mit anderen Bildern. Ich habe viele der von mi häuffig verwendeten Programmen auf fixen Arbeitsflächen. Was ich nicht automatisch machen kann sind diese Browser Fenster. Sie sind zwar ein eigenes Icon in der Starterleiste (Dock) aber
<tuor> sie haben alle die selbe Klasse. Was könnte ich tun, damit ich sie mit dem ccsm automatisch auf die richtige Arbeitsfläche verschieben lassen kann?
<sdx32> tuor: andere Titel?
<tuor> Wie kann ich diese definieren?
<tuor> sdx32, kann ich das in der .desktop Datei oder im Firefox Profil?
<sdx32> tuor: kA
<sdx32> aber generell halt: mit ccsm auf was anderes als die Class matchen.
<tuor> sdx32, habe ich versucht. Finde aber nichts was verschieden ist.
<jokrebel> thunderbird (oder ubuntu/unity) zeigt mir sehr schon in der linken Leiste, wenn eine neue Mail eingetroffen ist mit einer kleinen Ziffer (mit der Anzahl) im Icon. Leider gilt dies nicht für Mails, die per Filter automatisch in Unterordner geschoben werden (obwohl diese weiterhin als Ungelesen markiert sind). Dadurch entdecke ich solche katalogisierten Mails leider manchmal erst verspätet (wenn ich
<jokrebel> Thunderbird _direkt_ offen habe aus anderen Gründen). Hat jemand das selbe Problem und vielleicht sogar Abhilfe?
<jokrebel> Ich hätte einfach nur gerne diese "Aufmerksamkeitsziffer" nicht nur für den Hauptposteingang
<Approach> jokrebel: 14.04
<Approach> sry 
<Approach> muss nun weg
<jokrebel> Approach: Kein Problem. Hab Dein Problem eh schon lang wieder ausgeblendet. Musst halt das nächste mal wieder von vorne beginnen :-/
<jokrebel> thunderbird (oder ubuntu/unity) zeigt mir sehr schon in der linken Leiste, wenn eine neue Mail eingetroffen ist mit einer kleinen Ziffer (mit der Anzahl) im Icon. Leider gilt dies nicht für Mails, die per Filter automatisch in Unterordner geschoben werden (obwohl diese weiterhin als Ungelesen markiert sind). Dadurch entdecke ich solche katalogisierten Mails leider manchmal erst verspätet (wenn ich
<jokrebel> Thunderbird _direkt_ offen habe aus anderen Gründen). Hat jemand das selbe Problem und vielleicht sogar Abhilfe?
<jokrebel> Approach: Kein Problem. Hab Dein Problem eh schon lang wieder ausgeblendet. Musst halt das nächste mal wieder von vorne beginnen :-/
<jokrebel> öhm... 
<jokrebel> Ich hätte einfach nur gerne diese "Aufmerksamkeitsziffer" nicht nur für den Hauptposteingang
<k1l> wenn man die bugreports liest sieht das ein großteil der user eher andersrum.
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/856642/comments/2
<jokrebel> es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich auf Filter verzichten muss und das selbst händisch und nachträglich in die richtigen Ordner schieben muss, nur weil ich "zeitnah" (und nicht nachträglich zufällig) von einem Posteingang informiert werden will.
<jokrebel> Macht die Filterfunktion irgendwie überflüssig für mich
<jokrebel> Ich möchte einfach nur für "Posteingänge in Unterordner" auch global informiert werden. Ist doch sicher kein exotischer Wunsch.
<k1l> du musst von dem "so wie ich das will müssen das alle haben" mal abstand nehmen. wie gezeigt ist das von anderen anders aufgefasst. auch ich bin froh, dass er mir nicht jede neue mail, die im spamordner sortiert wird, als neue nachricht anzeigt; z.b.
<k1l> wenn du gerne eine auswahl oder eine andere einstellung hättest dann file nen bug und guck mal was die entwickler davon halten
<jokrebel> k1l: Ich rede nicht vom Spamordner. Ich rede von den Unterordner, die ich selbst angelegt habe, um eingehende Mail schon mal zu Kategorisieren. 
<oxto> nimm gmx
<k1l> und wo ist der unterschied zwischen einem unterordner mit dem namen spam und einem unterordner mit dem namen jokrebels skatrunde? 
<jokrebel> das ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, oder?
<k1l> jokrebel: doch. 
<oxto> was? das mit gmx? die haben sowas
<k1l> oxto: geht um was anderes. geht um thunderbird
<oxto> k1 ich dachte es geht um unterordner im posteingang
<oxto> dass die mails gleich in die unterordner gelegt werden
<k1l> jokrebel: sprich: man bräuchte eine intelligente unterscheidung der ordner und ob diese zu den neuen nachrichten zählen sollten und ob die dann im icon mit gelistet werden sollten.
<k1l> jokrebel: dann programier das mal eben, und sende den patch upstream :)
<k1l> oxto: geht um das launcher icon von thunderbird im unity starter
<oxto> achso k1
<jokrebel> Wenn der Spamfilter etwas in den Spamordner schaufelt, muss ich davon nicht informiert werden. Wenn aber Thunderbird eine Mail zB. meinem Provider zuordnet und deshalb (wegen angelegtem Filter [ohne automatisch als gelesen zu markieren]) nach "Provider" verschiebt, möchte ich diese _ungelesen_ Mail auch angezeigt bekommen.
<k1l> jokrebel: unterordner = unterordner. filter = filter. wenn dein wunsch bedeutet, dass alle anderen user jetzt bei jedem neuen spam automatisch als neue ungelesen nachricht das icon bekommen dann sei dir sicher, dass das nie durchgehen wird.
<jokrebel> Ansonsten macht das Posteingang-gleich-bei-eintreffen-einer-mail-filtern nicht viel Sinn
<jokrebel> k1l: Es ist doch ein völlig andere Filter. Der persönlich angelegte Filter, der Posteingänge behandelt und Automatismen ausführt (als gelsen markieren, verschieben, ect.) hat doch rein gar nichts mit dem Spam/Junk-Filter zu tun.
<k1l> jokrebel: nicht immer nur an deinen willen da denken
<k1l> jokrebel: nochmal: unterordner=unterordner, filter=filter.  ob das nun dein lieblingsfilter ist oder "nur" der spam filter. ist doch total subjektiv
<k1l> jokrebel: wenn es da keine intelligente unterscheidung programmiert gibt, dann geht nur: alles oder nichts. und da sie sagen "nur unberührte nachrichten sind neue nachrichten" wird es die intelligente unterscheidung nicht geben.
<jokrebel> k1l: Na ob ich da mit meinen Wünschen/Vorstellungen _so_ alleine bin, möcht ich doch stark bezweifeln. Aber sei's drum. Ich leb ja schon länger damit. Man gewohnt an so manches; auch wenn man es nicht nachvollziehen kann. Thunderbird weiß doch, warum und wohin er das verschoben hat. Verschiebungen nach "spam" = nicht melden ... verschiebung nach "selbst angelegter Vereinsordner" melden wie nen normalen
<jokrebel> Posteingang = DONE
<k1l> <k1l> wenn du gerne eine auswahl oder eine andere einstellung hättest dann file nen bug und guck mal was die entwickler davon halten
<jokrebel> Oder wenigstens ein Auswahlmenü in den Einstellungen, was man in dem Icon als "neue Mail" angezeigt bekommt oder was nicht. Mehr Macht dem User! Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, der auf Filter verzichten müsste, nur um jeden Posteingang tatsächlich zeitnah mit zu bekommen.
<jokrebel> k1l dafür ist mein Englisch leider zu schlecht, um dies in die passenden Worte zu packen. Wie man sieht habe ich ja auf deutsch offensichtlich schon Problem, dass man mich versteht.
<k1l> jokrebel: vergiss das "ich bin nicht der einzige" und das "so wie ich das will kann das doch nur jeder wollen"
<jokrebel> weil? weil Dir das schnurz ist?
<jokrebel> k1l: Ich habe in Thunderbird mehrere Mailadressen. Und da kommen teils auch Themenbezogen Sachen rein. Die verschiebe ich per Filter gleich in passende Unterordner. Und jetzt erzähl mir nicht, dass sowas außer mir niemand macht (bzw. liefere Beweise für solch eine wohl unhaltbare Behauptung)
<k1l> ich bin mit der aktuellen einstellung zufrieden, aber das hat damit nichts zu tun. ich habe dir dargelegt was technisch der grund dahinter ist. dich interessiert das aber nicht, weil du es so haben willst  wie es dir passt und so tust als wenn das die ganze welt auch so haben wollen würde.
<k1l> och jokrebel ey.
<k1l> pamp ruhig andere an. mir doch latte. ich hab es dir erklärt. ich habe weder mit der entscheidung noch mit der programmierung zu tun.
<jokrebel> k1l: Sorry - der "technische Hintergrund" hat sich mir noch nicht wirklich erschlossen. Thunderbird weiß sehr wohl, was er "weil Junk nach Spam verschoben" hat oder was er aufgrund persönlicher Filter in persönlich angelegte Unterordner zu verschieben hatte. Sorry - Warum das "technisch Identisch" und deshalb nicht auseinanderzuhalten und auch darzustellen sein erschließt sich mir aus Deinen
<jokrebel> Erläuterungen nicht.
<jokrebel> aber seis drum, dann leb ich halt weiter damit, dass ich die Mileingänge in gefilterten Unterordner nur zufällig mitbekommen. Sorry for the noise...
<jokrebel> *Maileingö
<jokrebel> *Maileingänge
<jokrebel> macht mir nur halt leider grad mal wieder deutlich, dass ich _wichtige_ Mails keinesfalls per Filter automatisch in die thematischen Unterordner verschieben darf, weil ich dann deren Eingang vielleicht nicht direkt mit bekomme. Hm :-( 
<sdx32> jokrebel: vielleicht mal andere Mailclients verwenden, die das besser machen ;)
<jokrebel> sdx32: Die da wären? Bis auf diese "kleinigkeit" bin ich ja mit Thunderbird durchaus sehr zufrieden.
<sdx32> jokrebel: also claws-mail zeigt für alle ungelesenen Nachrichten die entsprechenden Ordner fett und blau an.
<sdx32> jokrebel: out of date, aber vllt doch einen blick wert: http://askubuntu.com/questions/177127/how-to-configure-thunderbird-to-notify-new-mails-only-in-certain-folders
<jokrebel> claws-mail sagt mir jetzt ja mal gar nicht. Werd mich da mal einlesen. Danke. (fürchte nur dass ich mir dann auch für die Kalendererweiterung auch neues suchen müsste)
<stevieh> gibt es bei claws einen kalender?
<sdx32> es gibt ein plugin, ja. Das soll mittlerweile auch ganz benutzbar sein, was ich hörte (verwende ich selbst nicht).
<eimer> Hallo. 
<eimer> Ich habe ausführbare Dateien in einen Unterordner nach /usr/local verschoben und den Pfad dann auch in die /etc/environment eingetragen. Ich kann die Datei zwar nun von überall aufrufen, erhalte aber folgende Fehlermeldung: bash: /usr/local/ARMTools/bin/arm-none-eabi-gcc: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<eimer> Sind vielleicht die Rechte nicht korrekt gesetzt? : -rwxr-xr-x 2 eimer eimer  776368 Mär 30 22:27 arm-none-eabi-gcc
<eimer> x steht ja für eXecute, sollte also passen, oder?
<eimer> Das Verzeichnis ist auch in der PATH -> echo $PATH /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/usr/local/ARMTools/bin/
<sdx32> eimer: which arm-none-eabi-gcc
<sdx32> eimer: /usr/local/ARMTools/bin/arm-none-eabi-gcc
<eimer> sdx32: in dem Verzeichnis liegen noch mehr Dateien. Eigentlich sollte doch nur der Pfad reichen?!
<sdx32> so war das nicht gemeint. Du sollst die zwei Dinge ausführen, und uns sagen, was passiert.
<eimer> which arm-none-eabi-gcc /usr/local/ARMTools/bin//arm-none-eabi-gcc  << gut, die // sind da jetzt, weil ich es mit einem abschließenden Slash am Ende der PATH versucht hatte.
<sdx32> Auch: da ist ein Slash zu viel in deinem path
<eimer> bash: /usr/local/ARMTools/bin/arm-none-eabi-gcc: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<eimer> Aber ganz offensichtlich liegt die Datei in dem Verzeichnis.
<eimer> Merkwürdig, oder?
<sdx32> Hast du dich wirklich nicht vertippt? Was sagt file dazu?
<eimer> wenn ich arm tippe und TAB drücke wird der Name kompletiert. file arm-none-eabi-gcc arm-none-eabi-gcc: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<sdx32> Dann schau dir jetzt `uname -a` an. Was fällt dir auf?
<eimer> Bevor ich das System neu aufgesetzt habe, hat das ganze noch funktioniert. Auch mit dem 64/32 bit Fall. Diese GCC version gibt es nicht einmal in 64 bit :/
<eimer> Ich meine, wenn es an der Kompatibilität liegen würde, wäre die Fehlermeldung auch eine andere? Wieso aber sagt die Bash file not found?
<sdx32> das ist da manchmal so. Ggf. kannst du das durch Bereitstellen der entsprechenden shared libs beheben.
<Frickelpit> eimer: kannst du im Verzeichnis mit ./arm-none-eabi-gcc das ganze starten?
<eimer> Nein, ich erhalte den selbigen Fehler.
<sdx32> du brauchst insbesondere auch ia32-libs
<eimer> Der Dateiname wird mit TAB autovervollständigt, dann erhalte ich aber ein bash: ./arm-none-eabi-gcc: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<eimer> Okay. Ich versuche es mal.
<sdx32> (wobei, das ist die Rundumschlaglösung. Wenn Platz keine Rolle spielt dennoch zu empfehlen)
<eimer> Alternativ müsste ich das ganze selbst kompilieren, oder?
<sdx32> Wenn du keine 32bit Bibliotheken haben willst, ja.
<eimer> Muss ich eigentlich nach dem installieren von libs rebooten?
<sdx32> nein
<Robert_Zenz> eimer, nein, gegebenenfalls die betroffenen Programme neustarten.
<eimer> Heey. Es klappt :-)
<eimer> Hum. An das Problem habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Danke dir :-)
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-15
<LupusE> hi
<absolon> grüße euch
<absolon> ich bin absoluter linux neuling ich brauche bitte hilfe
<k1l> schiess los
<LetoThe2nd> absolon: einfach die frage so präzise wie möglich stellen :-) wenn jemand etwas weiss, wird er/sie sicher versuchen dir zu helfen.
<absolon> ok also ich habe filezilla drauf gemacht, und bin es von windows gewohnt per filezilla auf den server zu gehen und direkt mit filezilla dateien zb php zu öffnen und direkt zu bearbeiten
<absolon> das problem ist das unter linux filezilla die dateien zb tpl.html im browser öffnet
<k1l> absolon: das kannst du auch ohne filezilla direkt mit nautilus (dem file manager von ubuntu)
<k1l> absolon: FTP ist eh ein unsicheres protokoll und sollte gar nicht mehr benutzt werden
<absolon> ich habe keine ahnug wie ichs sonst machen sollte
<k1l> hast du ssh zugang auf dem server?
<absolon> finde ich nautilus in der software verwaltung??
<absolon> nein habe ich nicht
<k1l> was für ein ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<absolon> ich habe webspace bei strato
<absolon> oh wo sehe ich welches ubuntu ich habe??
<absolon> sorry für die fragen doch linux ist neuland
<k1l> "lsb_release -d" in einem terminal
<absolon> ah in der term was gebe ich dort ein?
<absolon> ich würde auch gern teamspeeak nutzen doch unter linux ojeeee
<absolon> im term kommt release ist nicht installiert
<k1l> ja, öffne ein terminal und gibt: "lsb_release -d"   ein
<sdx32> je nach Paket bieten die ssh/sftp an. Würde ich dringen raten, zu nutzen, ftp ist unsicher.
<absolon> gibt es auch sowas wie teamviewer bei linux??
<absolon> ubuntu 15.10
<absolon> das habe ich drauf gemacht ich finde es klasse
<k1l> lass mal den teamvier blödsinn
<absolon> ok
<k1l> und was gibt "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" aus?
<absolon> befehl nicht gefunden
<k1l> bitte genau so eingeben wie ich es geschrieben ha
<k1l> b
<absolon> ubuntustudio
<k1l> aha, also hast du ubuntu studio installiert.
<absolon> ich hatte ubuntu installiert und anschlissend über das softwarcenter das studio draufgemacht
<absolon> es ist für mich üb ersichtlicher
<absolon> ich möchte auf jedenfall bei linux bleiben ich habs satt mit microschrott
<absolon> kann man ftp nicht sicher mac hen?
<k1l> ob der thunar von xfce das auch so einfach kann weiß ich nicht. aber drück mal "alt+f2" und starte "nautilus" (das sollte ja noch installiert sein). dann kannst du oben im menü "mit server verbinden" nutzen. da gibst du dann deine zugangsdaten von strato ein. da solltest du vorher bei strato gucken was die dir anbieten
<k1l> wenn es nur ftp ist, dann würde ich das sein lassen. da kannste auch direkt die zugangsdaten im internet verschenken.
<absolon> ups jetzthats irgendws vestellt
<absolon> kann ich das rückgängig machen??
<absolon> es hat durch alt und f2 etwas verstellt auf dem desktop
<absolon> gibt es für ubuntu auch eine desktop oberfläche die mit startmenü ausgestattet ist?
<absolon> hallo???
<absolon> kann mir jemand bitte helfen???
<k1l> absolon: was hat sich wie verstellt?
<k1l> du musst schon viel mehr infos liefern. wir wissen nicht was du machst  oder was du siehst. 
<absolon> also ich kann das hintergrund bild nicht mehr ändern auf dem schreibttisch
<k1l> ja das wird nautilus jetzt übernommen haben. 
<absolon> oh
<absolon> wie kann ich das wieder ändern??
<k1l> thunar starten
<absolon> ich kann fast nichts mehr ändern über die einstellungen
<absolon> wie starte ich thunar???
<k1l> der hat aber  soweit ich weiß, nicht die möglichkeiten sich zu einem server zu verbinden
<absolon> ich habe studio installiert das es ein starmenü hat und sowas
<k1l> alt+F2, dann "thunar"
<absolon> nix passiert
<absolon> kann immer noch nichts einstellen
<absolon> kann man linux zurücksetzen??
<k1l> terminal öffnen und "nautilus -q"
<k1l> was willst du denn jetzt da groß'umstellen?
<absolon> ja jetzt geths wieder
<absolon> da ich aus der windoof welt komme wollte ich das ubuntu einfach so haben mit startmenü und desktopsymbolen
<k1l> also so doof ist windows gar nicht
<absolon_> ich finde linux besser und sicherer
<absolon_> oder liege icjh da falssch?
<k1l> ja, wenn der user aber das unsichere ftp protokoll nutzt dann ist da gar nichts sicherer
<absolon_> ja das stimmt schon
<absolon_> kann man linux wie windows nutzen?
<absolon_> schade das man programme nicht einfach wie bein windows installieren kann
<k1l> beides sind OS, warum sollte man die nicht nutzen können?
<k1l> klar kann man. ubuntu macht sogar den service und pack eine menge programm direkt in die ubuntu repos, sodass sie direkt mit ubunut laufen.
<absolon_> ah ok
<LetoThe2nd> ich fasse zusammen. "ich will dass es aussieht wie windows, sich verhält wie windows, ich installieren kann wie windows... nur dass es automatisch sicherer ist."
<absolon_> richtige zusammenfassung lach
<LetoThe2nd> tut mir leid, das ist nicht linux was du da beschriebst.
<absolon_> das weiss ich
<k1l> dann nutze windows und mach einen pc-kurs wie du deine unsicheren programme und handhabungen änderst
<k1l> wie gesagt: wenn du ftp nutzt dann ist das bei ubuntu genau so unsicher wie bei windows.
<LetoThe2nd> absolon_: dann denk mal in ruhe drüber nach, befass dich mit der materie, anstatt hier die zeit von hilfsbereiten leuten in anspruch zu nehmen - nur um dann rauszufinden dass es nicht das ist was du willst/brauchst.
<absolon> sorry 
<absolon> ich bin frischling bei linux möchte nicht zu windows zurück
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du aber bei jedem zweiten satz sagst: "ich will dass x ist wie bei windows", dann bist du hier einfach falsch.
<absolon> ja das verstehe ich schon
<absolon> mann muss sich umgewöhnen
<LetoThe2nd> absolon: bfass dich bitte mal damit wie paketmanagement funktioniert, lies ein paar einsteigertutorials, dann sieht weiter. bis dahin verbrauchst du nämlich nur sehr viel zeit und guten willen von hilfsbereiten leuten.
<LetoThe2nd> absolon: und wenn du mehr der interaktive typ bist, geh mal zu deiner lokalen linux user group und lass dir ein bisschen zeigen wie das hier funktioniert
<absolon> wo finde ich die?
<LetoThe2nd> absolon: hm, vielleicht mal einfach deinen wohnort und "linux user group" in die suchmaschine deines vertrauens eintippen?
<absolon> ich habe schon einige tutorials gelesen wie man zb per sudo programme installiert
<absolon> in meiner nähe gibt es leider nichts
<LetoThe2nd> kommt auf die defintion von nähe an.
<LetoThe2nd> oder frag in den einschlägen foren/mailinglisten ob jemand in deiner nähe ist
<absolon> sieht wirklich schlecht aus hier bei uns
<absolon> ich habe in meinen eigenen chats schon aufrufe gemacht aber null erfolg
<LetoThe2nd> aso.
<absolon> so bin ich dann schließlich bei euch gelandet
<absolon> mir gehört das chatportal24.de
<LetoThe2nd> wundervoll
<absolon> wenn ich mit linux teamspeak machen kann und per ftp meine sachen bearbeiten kann bin ich schon zufrieden, ich denke der rest kommt mit der zeit
<LetoThe2nd> im ubuntuusers wiki gibts zu beidem tolle artikel
<LetoThe2nd> und thema "ftp bearbeiten", denk mal drüber nach obs nicht sinnvoller wär lokal zu arbeiten, und dann nur das resultat zu pushen.
<absolon> ich habe nur eben das problem das ich mit filezilla die dateien nicht direkt bearbeiten kann
<LetoThe2nd> weil es einfach nicht so funktioniert wie du denkst. weil du erwartest dass es wie windows ist.
<absolon> du meinst auf den rechner runterladen bearbeiten und wieder hochladen?
<toXel> absolon: Wenn du in FileZilla ne Datei mit Rechtsklick -> Ansehen/Bearbeiten aufmachst lädt filezilla die datei im Hintergrund runter und öffnet sie im Editor deiner wahl. Dann kannst se bearbeiten und wenn du speicherst frägt Filezilla ob es die Datei wieder hochladen soll. Ganz einfach
<absolon> wenn ich eine tpl.html datei öffnen möchte starte er den browser
<LetoThe2nd> ist natürlich ein super workflow, und 100% bandbreiten schonend :-)
<absolon> ansonsten ist es so wie du sagst ja
<_moep_> Linux ist nicht für dich - Lass es: http://burnachurch.com/43/linux-ist-nichts-fuer-dich-lass-es/
<LetoThe2nd> _moep_: nanana
<absolon> Linux ist für jeden denke ich
<absolon> die css machte er im editor auf aber bei den tpl.html dateien die sehr wichtig ains öffnet zilla eben den webbrowser
<LetoThe2nd> absolon: mla so, kurz gesucht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Regionale_Ansprechpartner legt dir einen gewissen Benno-007 als ansprechpartner nahe.
<LetoThe2nd> und damit verabschiede ich mich auch schon ins wochenende! :-)
<absolon> ich danke dir 
<absolon> thanks prima
<LetoThe2nd> wobei, als kompetenter webmaster hast du den ja selbstverständlich selbst gefunden und kontaktiert, richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> </scnr, duckandrun, wochenende!>
<absolon> danke problem is behoben
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> can somebody tell me, if it is possible to install ubuntu into an extended partition. google search didn't do any help.
<toXel> tojoko: This is the german channel. You should try #ubuntu
<tojoko> sorry, danke :)
<tojoko> jmd. hier der kein englisch kann? :)
<koegs> tojoko: kannst ruhig machenm, interessiert ubuntu nicht obs extended ist
<tojoko> ok, danke :)
<H4nSolo> hallo zusammen
<H4nSolo> jemand da?
<_moep_> nein der ist schon weg
<H4nSolo> das ist schade.
<H4nSolo> folgendes: wir haben in unserem rootserver einen i7 6700k mit 4kernen und 4 weiteren threads. auf der Webmin oberfläche erkennt er auch 8 kernel jedoch wenn ich htop laufen lasse zeigt er nur 4 an.
<H4nSolo> Sollte er nicht 4 kerne + die 4 threads anzeigen?
<sdx32> H4nSolo: ansich zeigt htop virtuelle Kerne mit an. Sonst sieh dir /proc/cpuinfo an
<H4nSolo> da listet er ja auch alles an
<H4nSolo> 8 einträge
<H4nSolo> hab mal testweise ein phpscript mitlaufen lassen und da zeigt er auch 8 an
<sdx32> dann ist wohl dein htop seltsam konfiguriert.
<H4nSolo> wir verwenden Opengamepanel und im dashboard werden auch nur 4 kerne (inkl auslastung im diagramm) angezeigt
<H4nSolo> htop ist auf standart einstellungen
<H4nSolo> da habe ich nichts verändert
<H4nSolo> sdx32: hab mal in /proc/stat reingeguckt und da sehe ich grade nru das er 4 cpus drin hat wo er die last ausliest
<H4nSolo> ist das normal?
<olo42>  
<jokrebel> ?
<dadrc> ich glaube, er sagte
<jokrebel> Ob olo42 das wohl auch so meint?
<olo42> aber genau so :-)
<apricot1> kann ich für eine Datensicherung im Home-Verzeichnis den Inhalt von .cache komplett löschen?
<Frickelpit> apricot1: willst du .cache mitsichern?
<apricot1> nein ich brauch noch etwas Platz - der soll weg
<Frickelpit> womit sicherst du?
<apricot1> läuft das System danach noch ordentlich?
<apricot1> einfach mict dd
<Frickelpit> es ist n cache, was soll da groß passieren?
<apricot1> interne 250GB ssd auf ext. 250 SATA
<apricot1> evtl. laufen Proggis nicht mehr richtig ...
<koegs> die sollen ihren cache gefälligst wieder neu anlegen
<geser> macht es überhaupt für eine Sicherung mit dd einen Unterschied ob da Daten sind oder nicht? es werden doch eh alle Blöcke gesichert
<koegs> ah, das dd hab ich überlesen, würde höchstens einen unterschied machen wenn man das img noch gzipt
<LupusE> geser: dd kopiert bitweise, nicht nach inhalt. es gibt durchaus varianten von dd, wleche nur im index des filesystem zugeordnete bereiche kopieren um backups klein zu halten.
<Schlawiner> Hallo, ich soll für meine Frau ein (kleines) Klapprechner kaufen - wie finde ich heraus, ob Ubuntu auf dem Asus F555LF-XO334D (Intel® Core i5-5200U, NVIDIA GeForce 930M) läuft?
<Schlawiner> ps: ist ein Asus (sorry, vergessen anzugeben)
<k1l_> Schlawiner: also bei den herstellern wie asus und co haben die meist eine serie bauen da aber drölfzig verschiednene kombinationen von sachen ein.
<Schlawiner> k1l_ ok ✔ - ich vermute, daß das RIsiko gering ist, da ich selber 1 Asus mit Ubuntu habe, meine Tochter hat auch ein (anders) Asus mit Ubuntu - aber ein Restrisiko bleibt leider
<k1l_> Schlawiner: d.h. jemanden zu finden, der genau das gerät hat wird nicht so einfach. aber generell wird normale hardware gut unterstützt
<sdx32> bzgl. Serie: Asus hat explizit mit Ubuntu angebotene Serien. (was nicht heißt, dass ich meine Kaufentscheidung dadurch einschränken lassen würde. Man kann ja testen und ggf. zurückschicken)
<Schlawiner> k1l_: ok ✔ - danke Dir - ich denke ich (bzw. meine Frau) gehe das Risiko ein - und danke schön mit dem zurückschicken ist eine gute Idee - kanns ja vorerst mit usb stick version testen
<christian_> Hallo
<christian_> jemand da?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<christian_> ich habe eine Frage zu ubuntu mate
<bekks> Dann stell sie doch einfach.
<christian_> aber vielleicht gilt die generell für ubuntu
<christian_> ok: ich habe standardmäßig bestimmt programme vorinstalliert bekommen. 
<christian_> habe ubuntu mate auf meinem raspberry pi installiert
<bekks> Stell doch einfach deine Frage :)
<christian_> nun will ich welche wieder löschen oder auch andere installieren, wie geht das am besten?
<bekks> Mit dem Paketmanager, apt
<christian_> gibt es den auch in einer grafischen oberfläche?
<bekks> ubuntu-software-center, synaptics, etc.
<bekks> Ich würde synaptics benutzen.
<christian_> GDebi Paket Installer hab ich hier nur
<bekks> Dann installier synaptics
<christian_> kennst du dich mit ubuntu mate aus?
<bekks> Warum?
<christian_> das ist ja eine besondere abgespeckte variante von ubuntu
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das ist Ubuntu mit dem MATE Desktop.
<christian_> ahh, okay
<christian_> wie installiere ich synapitcs?
<christian_> apt-get?
<bekks> apt install synaptics
<H4nSolo> abend zusamemn
<christian_> okay, funktioniert nicht
<bekks> "funktioniert nicht" ist keine valide Fehlermeldung.
<christian_> christian@christian-desktop:~$ apt install synaptics
<christian_> E: Sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock konnte nicht geöffnet werden. - open (13: Permission denied)
<christian_> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, sind Sie root?
<christian_> christian@christian-desktop:~$ root
<christian_> The program 'root' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<christian_> sudo apt install root-system-bin
<christian_> christian@christian-desktop:~$ sudo apt install root-system-bin synaptics
<christian_> [sudo] password for christian: 
<christian_> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<christian_> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
<christian_> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
<christian_> E: Paket root-system-bin kann nicht gefunden werden.
<christian_> E: Paket synaptics kann nicht gefunden werden.
<christian_> christian@christian-desktop:~$ sudo apt install synaptics
<H4nSolo> sind die permissions richtig gesetzt?
<bekks> H4nSolo: Worauf?
<H4nSolo> E: Sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock konnte nicht geöffnet werden. - open (13: Permission denied) <---- darauf bezogen
<bekks> cheGGo: Benutz bitte einen Pastebin Service.
<christian_> ok
<H4nSolo> oder er probiert es nicht mit sudo
<Frickelpit> passiert, wenn man kein sudo benutzt
<christian_> "E: Paket synaptics kann nicht gefunden werden.
<christian_> "
<christian_> naja, danke soweit
<bekks> christian_: Zeig uns die Ausgabe von "cat /etc/issue" in einem Pastebin.
<christian_> ich muss eigentlich auch erstmal sowieso meinen speicher etwas erweitern...
<Frickelpit> das paket heißt synaptic
<christian_> christian@christian-desktop:~$ cat /etc/issue
<christian_> Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch) \n \l
<H4nSolo> mal ne andere frage nebenbei: ist es normal das mir htop bei einem i7 6700k (4cores & 4threads) nur 4 kerne anzeigt?
<bekks> christian_: Support für Xerus gibt es in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1
<Frickelpit> christian_: warum nutzt du eine Version, die nch nicht veröffentlicht wurde?
<Frickelpit> +o
<bekks> H4nSolo: Weil ein i7-6700 nur 4 cores hat.
<christian_> ich glaube es ist eine beta
<H4nSolo> ja aber müsste er dennicht auch die threads mit ausgeben?
<bekks> christian_: Xerus wird Ende April veröffentlicht. In gut einer Woche.
<christian_> ubuntu mate 16.04
<bekks> Macht nix. :)
<christian_> ja, ok... achso
<christian_> also habe ich mir da die falsche ausgesucht...
<christian_> okay. dumm von mir. dann hole ich mir vielleicht gleich die 15 erstmal
<bekks> Wozu?
<bekks> Installier doch einfach das Paket das Frickelpit dir nannte.
<bekks> In gut einer Woche ist 16.04 auch hier supported.
<christian_> okay. es funktioniert ja nicht.
<christian_> die befehle laufen nicht.
<bekks> Installier doch einfach das Paket das Frickelpit dir nannte.
<christian_> ja
<christian_> geht nicht
<bekks> Welche Befehle...?
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist auch keine valide Fehlermeldung.
<H4nSolo> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<christian_> sudo apt install synaptics
<mrkramps> christian_, lass mal das 's' hinten weg …
<Frickelpit> synaptic, ohne s
<k1l> vergrösser erst die partition
<christian_> ja, ich denke auch. ich muss die erst größer machen... sowieso. das mache ich erstmal
<k1l> sicher ist das / voll
<Frickelpit> k1l: neue Glaskugel?^^
<christian_> danke schonmal für die hilfe bis hierher
<k1l> Frickelpit: yep
<christian_> k1l hatte mir heute schonmal wegen ner Sache weitergeholfen
<k1l> (und baxklog aus anderen kanälen)
<christian_> wo es um meine zu klein geratene system-partition ging
<Frickelpit> ok aber das war ja nicht der Grund für deinen Fehler oben
<christian_> Paket synaptic ist nicht verfügbar, wird aber von einem anderen Paket
<christian_> referenziert. Das kann heißen, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es abgelöst
<christian_> wurde oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfügbar ist.
<H4nSolo> hm aber warum wird bei mir unter webmin & /proc/cpus 8 core angezeigt und bei htop nur 4 ?
<k1l> du hast da ein ARM (development) device. das ist halt kein pc. da wirst du sehr sehr viel lesen, lernen und denken müssen 
<christian_> E: Für Paket »synaptic« existiert kein Installationskandidat.
<bekks> !webmin | H4nSolo 
<bekks> Hmm.
<H4nSolo> jaja ich weiss wegen webmin
<k1l> erst vergrössern
<christian_> ok
<christian_> danke. 
<bekks> H4nSolo: Gut, dann weisst du ja alles darüber. Verwende es nicht.
<christian_> ich löse das erstmal. 
<christian_> bis dann
<H4nSolo> spielt jetzt auch grade keine rolle fakt ist das ich unter htop nur 4 kerne sehe und die 4 threads nicht
<H4nSolo> da stimmt doch was nicht oder?
<Frickelpit> und?
<Frickelpit> was soll denn da nicht stimmen?
<H4nSolo> bei top werden 8 spalten für 8 kerne angezeigt
<H4nSolo> bzw 8 cpus
<bekks> Drück "H" in htop.
<bekks> Deine CPU hat nur 4 Kerne, mehr wird da nicht angezeigt :)
<H4nSolo> und die 4 threads? werden die ausser acht gelassen?
<bekks> Siehe oben. Drück h ...
<bekks> Threads sind nunmal keine CPUs.
<H4nSolo> ok dann belassen wir es mal dabei
<H4nSolo> nächstes problem
<H4nSolo> die ausgabe von df -h ergibt bei mir "/var/lib/vz/private/447  1.8T  853G  888G  50% /" was nicht stimmen kann da unser system vor ca 1woche neu aufgespielt wurde udn wir erst nur 30gb belegt haben müssten.
<bekks> Zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von "cat /etc/issue" bitte.
<H4nSolo> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<bekks> Das ist nicht mehr supported.
<bekks> Update auf 15.10.
<H4nSolo> ok
<bekks> Ich frage mich wwarum ihr einen OpenVZ Server auf einem non-LTS release betreibt.
<bekks> Wollt ihr die Kiste echt alle 6 Monate komplett updaten?
<H4nSolo> ehm die version hat uns unser hoster aufgepielt als wir die nachfrage gestellt haben ob wir statt debian ubuntu installiert haben können.
<mrkramps> oh ha
<bekks> AUTSCH.
<bekks> Dann fragt euren Hoster, wie ihr die Kiste auf 15.10 aktualisiert bekommt.
<H4nSolo> ehm wenn ich nach dem verzeichnis suche: /var/lib/vz/private/447 existiert es nciht
<Frickelpit> ich würd mir nen anderen hoster suchen
<bekks> Frickelpit: Das auch, ja.
<k1l> warte, das ist ein openvz? also ist das eh keine echte hardware?
<bekks> Korrekt.
<k1l> dann ist ja auch das ganze "wir haben eine i7 mit drölfzig cores" total irrelevant
<bekks> Ja, durchaus.
<k1l> oder ist das der bare metal host server? 
<philipp_> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir eben Ubuntu SDK installiert und möchte ein Projekt einrichten bei dem das Programm auf einem Raspberry Pi geladen wird. Ich sehe, dass der Remote Directory nicht gesetzt ist, finde aber weder die in der Hilfe genannte Datei zum setzen des Parameters noch die Option es direkt in der IDE einzustellen. Kann mir jmd einen Tipp geben?
<nanoNet> hallo zusammen 
<nanoNet> ist es möglich heraus zu finden das man gesnifft wird
<bekks> Nein.
<nanoNet> sich davor zu schützen 
<bekks> Nein.
<nanoNet> gibt es garnichts
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Was ist denn das eigentliche Problem?
<nanoNet> das ich im steam gesnifft wurde
<bekks> Und das hast du wie genau festgestellt?
<nanoNet> chatverläufe  und so wieter
<bekks> Wie stellt man an einem Chatverlauf fest, dass man gesniffed wurde?
<nanoNet> das mich eine person gezieht angesprochen hat 
<bekks> Und wann kommt die Stelle, an der du dann gesniffed wurdest?
<bekks> Bisher ist das nur unzusammenhängender Unsinn.
<nanoNet> wie soll ich es den sagen 
<nanoNet> das es einen sinn ergibt
<bekks> Beschreib das ursächliche Problem. Nicht deine Vermutungen.
<nanoNet> meine ex hat mir einen dedektiv auf den hals geschickt 
<k1l> nanoNet: nur weil dich jemand irgendwo anspricht? der kann dich oder deinen kontakt doch überall her haben. oder dich beim spielen wo gesehen ....
<bekks> nanoNet: Beschreib dein UBUNTU relevantes Problem. Dein Privatleben ist ier offtopic.
<bekks> *hier
<nanoNet> mein frage war nur ob es möglich ist und ob man sich davor schützen kann 
<bekks> Die Antworten dazu hast du bekommen.
<nanoNet> und das wurde mir vom bekks alles mit nein 
<nanoNet> also habe ich das was ich wolte 
<nanoNet> und wenn man so sniffen kann kann man auch chatverläufe raus fischen 
<bekks> Für Offtopic nimm das nächste Mal doch bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<nanoNet> ok danke 
<bekks> Hier ist Ubuntu-Support, und nicht die Aufarbeitung deines Privatlebens.
<nanoNet> ja war der schnelste weg ich danke dir bekks und dir auch k1l
<nanoNet> man wird hier drin immer sehr gut beraten und der support ist spietze 
<nanoNet> und dafür bin ich immer wieder sher froh drüber 
<nanoNet> und werde mich in zukunft dort melden wo es hingehöert
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-16
<galaxy> test
<Guest86531> hallo, hat jemand schon ein dist-upgrade gemacht? kann man ihn machen?
<Frickelpit> Guest86531: Ja, hat schon jemand gemacht und ja, kann man machen.
<koegs> meinst du ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" oder ein upgrade auf die nächste version?
<Guest86531> upgrade auf 16.4
<sash_> 16.04 ist noch nicht final released.
<Guest86531> 16.4 dürfte aber stabil genug sein, oder?
<sdx23> Guest86531: das ist eine sehr subjektive Entscheidung. Ich würde bis zum ersten Point-Release warten.
<sdx23> Und wenn du so fragst: Nein, es ist nicht stabil.
<Guest86531> wo kann man sich informieren, wann die releases freigegeben werden?
<Frickelpit> Guest86531: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ghostmag> Hey ho
<ghostmag> Teamviewer wird bei mir unter Unity oben rechts in der kleinen Traybar angezeigt. Kann ich das deaktivieren?
<ghostmag> Das Programm soll durchaus weiterhin beim Boot starten, allerdings nicht im Tray sichtbar sein
<Mani_> moin
<G-Stern> Mann Keine verbindung zum Netzwerk aufbauen
<G-Stern> Weder per kabel noch per wifi
<G-Stern> Wie gehe ich am besten vor?
<nagetier> G-Stern, ich würde anfangen dmesg zu studieren
<Mani_> Guten Tag. Ich suche jemanden der mir mit Postfixadmin weiter helfen kann.
<nagetier> G-Stern, du kannst die Ausgabe dort natürlich auf filtern, nach zB. eth0 oder wlan0.. bekomme dazu heraus wie genau deine Interfaces heißen
<nagetier> -auf
<G-Stern> Welche Einstellungen brauche ich für lan verbindung?
<G-Stern> In den Netzwerk settings
<nagetier> G-Stern, bis auf "Suchdomainen" alles unter IPv4-Einstellungen im Netzwerk-Manager. Oder du verwendest DHCP, also eine automatische Vergabe der Einstellungen, dann schaltest du auf dem Reiter oben auf "Automatisch (DHCP)"
<G-Stern> Keine mac Adresse?
<nagetier> G-Stern, nein, nicht dort
<nagetier> die muss gar nicht angegeben werden, die befindet sich fest in deiner Hardware
<nagetier> oder du hast da ein wildest Konstrukt
<nagetier> -t
<G-Stern> Irgendwas muss ja fehlen
<G-Stern> In lan settings
<G-Stern> Was muss ich unter MTU einstellen?
<G-Stern> Da steht automatisch 
<Fussel_> Moin moin
<Fussel_> Wer kann mir evtl. mit problemen bezüglich Postfixadmin helfen?
<jokrebel> G-Stern: Was sagt denn ifconfig?
<G-Stern> Laut ubuntuusers.de muss nur die mac Adresse eingetragen werden
<G-Stern> Zumindest in dem screenshot zu network managerr
<jokrebel> Die MAC-Adresse ist so ziemlich das letzte, was man eintragen müsste. Die hat Dein Netzwerkinterface nämlich schon von Werk aus.
<yosijo> Moin moin, meine portweiterleitung will nicht, mag mal jemand rüberschauen: http://pastebin.com/zqy9pN46
<jokrebel> G-Stern: Was sagt denn ifconfig? (immer noch)
<apricot1> zum clonen einer Systemplatte besser 'rsync', oder 'dd'?
<frostschutz> apricot1, kommt drauf an. rsync kopiert Dateien, für Linux reicht das normalerweise aber du musst Partitionen, Dateisysteme usw. selbst anlegen und Bootloader usw. selbst neu machen
<apricot1> frostschutz, ich wollte zunächst eine Sicherungsskopie der Systemplatte, falls das Haus einstützt :)
<frostschutz> apricot1, dd kopiert komplette Blockgeräte (aber eben auch freien Speicher mit) inklusive Bootloader, UUIDs, usw.
<frostschutz> apricot1, es gibt da keine Allgemeingültige Antwort zu. Für reine Backups kopiere ich einfach nur die Dateien. Von meiner SSD hab ich dagegen eine 1:1 Spiegelung damit ich die Kiste direkt booten kann selbst wenn die SSD mal eingehen sollte
<apricot1> frostschutz, danke - dann guck ich mal ob ich eine gleich große sxterne HD finde - danke
<apricot1> externe
<G-Stern> jokrebel: Problem hat sich gelöst
<frostschutz> apricot1, dd einer kompletten platte dauert halt auch seine zeit, rsync hat den vorteil daß es jedesmal nur die neu hinzugekommenen / veränderten dateien kopiert. es kommt immer auf deine bedürfnisse drauf an
<G-Stern> Lag am kabel
<G-Stern> Merci 
<apricot1> frostschutz, ja klar - da es aber eine Komplettsicherung ist nehm ich wojl besser 'dd'
<apricot1> freakcom, gibts Erfahrungswerte, wie lange es etwa dauert eine 250GB ssd auf eine externe USB-3.0 SATA zu sichern...
<apricot1> frotschutz, gibts Erfahrungswerte, wie lange es etwa dauert eine 250GB ssd auf eine externe USB-3.0 SATA zu sichern...
<apricot1> freakcom, --sorry--
<k1l_> apricot1: einfach machen.
<k1l_> und vor allem laufen lassen. nicht abbrechen
<apricot1> :)
<apricot1> k1l_, bei 'dd' keine Unterbrechung, klar. Aber rsync kann das ja mit Unterbrechungen
<k1l_> dann dauerts eben noch länger
<apricot1> hauptsache 'sicher' 
<frostschutz> apricot1, bei dd, das bs=1M nicht vergessen, sonst dauert ewig
<apricot1> frostschutz, ja danke
<frostschutz> apricot1, du kannst auch dd unterbrechen und später mit seek=x skip=x (für gleiche x) weitermachen. aber damit das abbild was taugt darf die quelle dabei nicht gemountet sein / verändert werden
<apricot1> frostschutz, geht 4M nicht noch schneller?
<frostschutz> apricot1, nö, das wird dann wieder langsamer
<koegs> oder mit pv sich den fortschritt und ETA anzeigen lassen, steht aber auch im Wiki
<Fuchs> pv? 
<Fuchs> man kann dem Ding SIGsonstnochwas senden (afair SIGUSR1), dann zeigt es das auch an 
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd/#pv
<koegs> bzw. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pv/#Beispiele
<koegs> find ich nett, benutz ich immer
<Fuchs> kannte ich nun nicht, SIGUSR1 reichte bisher. Danke.
<frostschutz> gibt seit kurzem auch status=progress bei dd
<ppq> nice
<ring0> frostschutz, oh, top :)
<sash_> Til
<spY|da> sagt mal, wird es möglich sein von 12.04 auf 16.04 direkt ein update zu fahren oder muss man den 14.04 updateschritt dazwischen machen?
<k1l_> über 14.04
<k1l_> aber das update von 14.04 zu 16.04 wird offiziell erst mit 16.04.1 im juli freigeschaltet
<spY|da> k1l_, wann wäre mir in erster linie erstmal egal, nur den schritt auf 14.04 dachte ich könnte ich überspringen :D
<spY|da> k1l_, aber vielen dank, gut zu wissen 
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-17
<_pingu> Moin. Ich versuche einen 16gb usb stick zu formatieren. der partitionenmanager legt immer 2inen 200mb und 14,8gb part an. Mein Dateimanager zeigt beide an, aber bei click kommt ein fehler, das das mounten nicht gekklappt hat.
<_pingu> eigentlich will ich nur eine partition
<Guest99472> moin 
<Kathi> Guten Morgen! Ich habe folende Frage: Ich bin Ubuntu-Einsteigerin und würde gerne wissen wie man bestimmte Internetseiten sperren kann. Weiß da vielleich irgendwer von euch irgendetwas dazu?
<sdx23> Kathi: inwiefern "sperren"?
<Hootch> ich denke mal eine nanny für die kids
<sdx23> ja, und ich will nicht ins Blaue raten, daher frage ich erstmal, bevor ich voreilige Schlüsse ziehe…
<Kathi> sdx23: So das die Website wenn sie aufgerufen wird auf 127.0.0.1 umgeleitet wird. Wie kann man das in Ubuntu machen?
<Hootch> Kathi: soll es ein elterlicher schutz sein?
<Kathi> Hootch: Ja
<Hootch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<sdx23> oder auf deutsch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kinder/
<Kathi> Dankeschön ihr 2
<sdx23> das einfach Umleiten ginge auch, indem man DNS Anfragen in der Hosts umbiegt. Aber die fertigen Lösungen dürften viel komfortabler sein. Und wie immer gilt: Technik ist nur die eine Seite; aber das weißt du ja vermutlich.
<Kathi> sdx23: ja
<Wishmaster2> Hm, hat sich in Ubuntu 16.04 etwas geändert in Bezug auf die BIOS-Uhr? Seit diesem update stellt Linux meine BIOS-Uhr immer von MEZ auf UTC um
<bekks> Das wirst du in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 fragen müssen.
<Wishmaster2> oh, okay
<Wishmaster2> Nebenbei: Warum hängt ubuntu-mate-core von Firefox ab? Ist es wirklich nicht möglich, nur Firefox zu deinstallieren?
<bekks> Auch das wirst du in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 fragen müssen.
<Wishmaster2> Naja, das Problem tritt ja auch mit der stabilen Version auf....
<Wishmaster2> Sowohl mit 15.10 als auch mit 16.04
<bekks> Du benutzt aber aktuell 16.04
<Wishmaster2> Ja, ich dachte, #ubuntu-de+1 sei nur für Probleme, die wirklich auf 16.04 zurückzuführen sind..
<bekks> Du benutzt 16.04 und stellst eine Frage zu 16.04, welches du ja gerade benutzt. Also ist das hier der falsche Channel.
<Wishmaster2> Hab ich dort gepostet, ist ja okay
<matthias___> hallo, ich habe einen kleinen rechner mit einer 500gb festplatte, der als nas dient. wenn ich dateien über http oder nfs übertrage sinkt die übertragungsrate zufällig auf 0 und steigt nach 5-10 minuten wieder. 
<matthias___> hat jemand eine idee?
<ppq> das kann viele ursachen haben. netzwerk, flaschenhälse im NAS, dateisystemprobleme, ...
<ppq> kannst du lokal am NAS problemlos daten übertragen, zb. auf eine angeschlossene externe hdd?
<matthias___> das problem besteht an 3/3 clients, das mit der externen festplatte teste ich gleich mal
<jokrebel> mal Messungen machen. zB. mit iperf (kann sogar mit ner fritzbox arbeiten um die Teilstrecken zu messen) 
<koegs> matthias___: verschlüsselst du evtl? ich würde halt auch mal iotop, htop und syslog beobachten
<matthias___> ppq: ich bin gerade am kopieren und überwache mit iotop bis jetzt keine probleme
<matthias___> koegs: keine verschlüsselung
<matthias___> jokrebel: teste gleich mal die verbindung mit iperf
<matthias___> nas und clients sind direkt über einen switch verbunden
<matthias___> die verbindung ist laut iperf 450 Mbit/sec
<matthias___> ppq: jokrebel: koegs: Kopieren von daten zwischen festplatten und iperf übers netzwerk funkionieren
<matthias___> wenn ich die externe platte als nfs freigebe passiert das gleiche
<jokrebel> USB als Flaschenhals?
<matthias___> jokrebel: die platte ist per sata verbunden
<matthias___> die intere per sata, die externe per usb
<David1977> matthias___: habe ich das richtig verstanden? Ist da eine Fritzbox mit einem Switch verbunden? Oder hängt da alles an der FB?
<David1977> Oder ist da überhaupt eine FB bei dir vorhanden?
<nagetier> matthias___, könntest mal einen kleinen ftpd aufsetzen und dort schauen
<matthias___> David1977: die fritzbox hängt an dem switch an dem auch nas und clients hängen
<David1977> ok...
<matthias___> nagetier: ftp oder auch sftp ?
<nagetier> matthias___, ich würde es zum testen einfach halten
<David1977> die Fritzboxen >7390 machen hin und wieder probleme mit externen Switchen: http://www.unitymediaforum.de/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=32204&start=30
<jokrebel> matthias___: _ein_ mal USB als Flaschenhals reicht doch völlig
<nagetier> matthias___, seit wann tritt das Problem denn auf
<David1977> Also das ist jetzt nur eine zufällige Seite...aber ich bin mal darauf hingewiesen worden und das könnte vielleicht interessant sein
<matthias___> David1977: habe eine 7362 sl
<David1977> ok
<David1977> vielleicht tritt es da auch auf...ich habe keine Ahnung. Meine 7490 läuft mit meinem Switch einwandfrei (laut iperf)
<matthias___> nagetier: seit dem ich nfs und apache2 installiert habe, also von anfang an
<nagetier> auch würde ich mal alle weiteren Endstationen vom Switch trennen, benefalls nur um auszuschließen
<nagetier> ebenfalls*
<matthias___> okay mache ich mal
<nagetier> matthias___, und das Problem war von Anfang an gegeben?
<matthias___> ja, hatte nur heute zeit wirklich zu gucken
<ppq> wenn NAS und client am selben switch hängen ist die fritzbox doch gar nicht involviert und somit irrelevant
<ppq> matthias___, versuch mal, den client direkt ans NAS anzuschließen. dazu braucht man heutzutage kein crossover kabel mehr.
<ppq> über link-local werden die IPs aushandeln, statisch geht natürlich auch
<ppq> wenn es so funktioniert, ist der switch das problem
<nagetier> gute idee
<nagetier> viel besser als meine :)
<matthias___> ppq: ja denke ich auch
<David1977> Das war auch das, was ich vermuetet habe ;)
<nagetier> matthias___, welches NAS-System läuft denn da, ist das ein Ubuntu?
<matthias___> nagetier: ubuntu 15.10   habt ihr etwas ab 18:15 geschrieben, war da kurz offline. kein unterschied wenn ich die fritzbox abziehe
<matthias___> mein rechner und der nas haben statische ips
<nagetier> matthias___, was hattest du denn noch mitbekommen?
<David1977> matthias___: nicht die FB entfernen...den Switch
<David1977> alles an die FB hängen
<David1977> Ich denke, dass war das, was ppq meinte
<nagetier> David1977, auch die auslassen, Client und NAS direkt verbinden
<matthias___> David1977: das ist logistisch nicht möglich, die fb ist in einer anderen etage
<David1977> ah, ja
<David1977> oder das
<matthias___> ich verbinde mal client und nas
<matthias___> patch-kabel geht mittlerweile oder brauche ich ein cross-over?
<David1977> geht
<David1977> crossover brauchst du heutzutage nicht mehr
<k1l_> moderne ethernet anschlüsse können das letzte pair selber drehen.
<ppq`> *grummel*
<ppq`>  <ppq> matthias___, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15899037/
<ppq`> kam das noch an?^^
<matthias____> ppq`: bin jetzt mit dem 2. pc online
<matthias____> ja kam an ppq 
<matthias____> ich habe jetzt client und nas über einen adapter direkt verbunden und teste....
<ppq> ah ok. alles nicht so einfach heute :)
<matthias____> jetzt hängt sich mein dateiexplorer spontan auf
<matthias____> datentransfer geht auch nicht
<ppq> auch nicht über http?
<matthias____> ppq: nein, das problem tritt jetzt bereits nach 1-2 sekunden auf
<matthias____> ich kann mir den index des webservers anschauen, aber sobald ich eine datei runterladen will, stopt die verbindung
<nagetier> matthias____, schau mal ob dmesg etwas ausspuckt
<ppq> matthias____, komisch. vielleicht spinnt die NIC des NAS
<nagetier> tippe ich drauf
<ppq> hast du die möglichkeit, eine andere netzwerkkarte zu testen?
<matthias____> ppq: dmesg vom client sagt, nfs: server * not responding (still trying|, timed out)
<matthias____> ppq: auf dem cubietruck kann ich die karte nicht wechseln
<matthias____> ja denke auch dass irgendwas mt dem nic ist aber iperf klappt ja
<matthias____> lol, bei dmesg hängt sich die ssh verbindung zum server auf
<matthias____> mit dmesg | less , kann ich es doch sehen, keine fehlermeldungen oder ähnliches
<matthias____> könnte es ein treiberproblem des chips sein oder eher hardware?
<nagetier> matthias____, war gerade schon am suchen, aber noch nicht fündig geworden.. man könnte auch mal eine Live-Version von einem NAS-OS probieren.. 
<nagetier> die, die ich fand, wollen 8GB RAM
<nagetier> denke ohne ZFS sollte es aber auch mit weniger klappen
<matthias____> nagetier: ich musste früher ein spezielles image auf den cubietruck installieren
<nagetier> bitte?
<ppq> matthias____, dass du das dateilisting noch angezeigt bekommst, könnte auch am browsercache liegen. kannst du die kiste anpingen?
<nagetier> ja, da hast eine exotische HW, wie ich just feststellen musste
<matthias____> ppq: jop ping geht
<ppq> matthias____, probier mal dateidownload per wget und zeig uns die fehlermeldung im pastebin
<matthias____> ppq: keine fehlermeldung, nur dass er bei 0% ist und 685kb geschafft hat
<matthias____> das gleiche bei curl
<ppq> dann liegts also entweder an der netzwerkhardware oder an der software. mach dir mal eine sdkarte/usbstick mit einem frischen ubuntu-image fertig und versuch es da - am besten mit dem python httpserver, der ist vorinstalliert
<ppq> cd /pfad/zum/verzeichnis/mit/testdateien/ && python3 -m http.server 80
<ppq> bzw. falls es nur pythin 2 gibt: python -m SimpleHTTPServer 80
<matthias____> ppq: gut ich suche mal ein sd image, habe gelesen, dass die sd-karte vor dem nand gebootet wird also sollte das alte system erhalten bleiben können
<ppq> jo
<matthias____> ppq: ist debian jessie ein problem?
<ppq> zum testen geht das natürlich auch, jo
<matthias____> ppq: puh, image installiert und gestartet, richte gerade ein
<matthias____> danke euch allen, vielleicht sehen wir uns nochmal :)
<wobelinger> join #ubuntu-de-of-topic
<jokrebel> doblewrong
<Tuxedomoon> moin, hab eine kleine Frage zu SSD Festplatten unter Ubuntu. Welche Optionen sollte man in die /etc/fstab zu einer Btrfs formatierten Wurzelpartition eintragen? Die Hilfe nennt zwar Beispiele, ist aber, was das Dateisystem angeht, sehr ungenau diesbezüglich.
<k1l_> was für ssd trim optimierungen bietet btrfs denn an?
<Tuxedomoon> Also mit Hilfe meine ich hier das ubuntuusers.de Wiki u. die übliche Websuche...
 * jokrebel hat keine Ahnung von btrfs und empfiehlt den Standard mit ext4
<Tuxedomoon> Da geht es schon los. Muss man trim nutzen? Wollte ich eigtl. nicht, weshalb man das Programm verwenden muss, ist mir nicht klar.
<jokrebel> weshalb muss man brtfs benutzen?
<k1l_> Tuxedomoon: trim ist kein program in dem sinne sonder eine funktion der ssd.
<Frickelpit> Tuxedomoon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Begriffsdefinitionen/#TRIM
<Tuxedomoon> Und das muss installiert sein?
<Frickelpit> das muss man nicht installieren
<Tuxedomoon> Jokrebel, Btrfs ist derzeit zwar noch kein Standard, aber in Zukunft...
<k1l_> Tuxedomoon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM/  das spricht auch von ext4 und btrfs
<k1l_> Tuxedomoon: btrfs hat noch einige probleme. deswegen ist es noch kein standard. ext4 ist solide und funktioniert. wenn du btrfs nutzen willst ist das deine sache, aber der grund warum ext4 standard ist, ist nicht unbegründet
<Tuxedomoon> Na ja, es ist aber schon quasi-Standard... ;-)
<k1l_> Tuxedomoon: nein
<Tuxedomoon> also kurz davor... Kurz mag zwar relativ hierzu sein, aber trotzdem...
<jokrebel> k1l_: ++
<Frickelpit> btrfs ist schon nett
 * Tuxedomoon hält v. ext1/2/3/4 eigtl. gar nichts...
<Tuxedomoon> Reiserfs hätte sich durchsetzen sollen...
<Tuxedomoon> aber gut... *duck*
<Frickelpit> Tuxedomoon: gut, gab da ein kleines Problem mit seiner Frau *kicher* aber das wird jetzt ot hier.
<jokrebel> Was hier alles nicht zur Diskussion steht
<k1l_> Tuxedomoon: das du von ext4 nichts hälst ist ja jetzt erstmal nicht unser problem :) es ist der standard. ob du es willst oder nicht.
<Tuxedomoon> jetzt gibt es ja Btrfs u. neuerdings Zfs für Dateisystembegeisterte...
<k1l_> Tuxedomoon: schau in meine verlinkte seite, die erklärt sowoh trim als auch was bei btrfs zu machen ist.
<k1l_> Tuxedomoon: zfs gibts schon länger
<k1l_> so  gute 10 jahre länger.
<Tuxedomoon> ja, aber man sagt ja, jetzt gibt es auch... ;-)
<Tuxedomoon> Als optionales Linux Dateisystem...
<Tuxedomoon> http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/22831/ubuntu-will-zfs-offiziell-unterstuetzen.html
<k1l_> zfs für linux gibts mit fuse seit 2011 und mit kernelmodul seit 2013. es rückt jetzt nur in den fokus, weil ubuntu ab 16.04 das kernel modul direkt implementiert
<k1l_> Tuxedomoon: wie gesgat: wenn du btrfs nutzen willst, dann lies meine verlinkte seite.
<Tuxedomoon> Klar, lese ich mir durch.
<denlud> Hey Leute brauche eure Hilfe beim Kernelbau
<denlud> Hat da jmd Ahnung/Erfahrung?
<jokrebel> !metafrage
<jokrebel> denlud: Soll heißen, stell einfach Deine wirkliche Frage, dann wird sich zeigen, ob jemand eine Antwort hat ;-)
<jokrebel> denlud: Um welches Ubuntu und welchen Kernel geht es denn?
<denlud> Ok, ich muss einen Kernel bauen und die config dabei ändern, es handelt sich um den Kernel 4.4.0
<denlud> Ich mache alles nach Anleitung von Ubuntuusers, doch er überschreibt meine .config immer und legt seine eigene an, ohne meine speziellen Einstellungen
<jokrebel> 4.4.0? aus welchem Ubuntu-Release?
<denlud> 16.04
<denlud> Mein neues Laptop läuft nur rund mit der 16.04 "Beta" deshalb ist Sie installiert.
<Tuxedomoon> Nachfrage, was gehört denn in die /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim Btrfs, Trim betreffend?
<jokrebel> Dann wirst Du noch bis Ende nächster Woche warten müssen oder in #ubuntu-de+1 fragen. Das ist zwar schon recht ausgegoren aber halt noch nicht relased.
<denlud> Ja, aber es ist ja egal welchen Kernel ich bauen möchte. Ich habe ja ein generelles Problem dabei.
<denlud> Ich kann auch meinen Computer starten, da habe ich 15.10 und genau das selbe Problem....
<denlud> Ich habe mein Problem ganz ausführlich hier ins Forum geschrieben: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kernel-kompilieren-mit-modifizierter-config/, wer so nett ist und mir beim Kernelbau weiterhelfen möchte kann ja mal reinschauen...
<denlud> (Link ohne das ",")
<Tuxedomoon> Die Angaben zu TRIM mit Btrfs beziehen sich ja auf /etc/fstab, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
<Tuxedomoon> Wie bspw. die Angaben "Wurde bei einer Installation btrfs als Dateisystem ausgewählt, wird automatisch die Mountoption -o ssd gesetzt, sofern eine SSD als Festplatte erkannt wurde."?
<kolton> hi
<kolton> hab da mal 'ne frage. Weiss jmd., wie ich einen bootstick mit einer fat32 partition für daten zusätzlich erstellen kann?
<frostschutz> kolton, das muss dann einfach die erste partition auf dem stick sein, zumindest wenn du willst daß windows das auch frisst
<kolton> mhmm, ok, danke.
<frostschutz> Tuxedomoon, ich kenne btrfs nicht, aber fstrim ist eigentlich dateisystem unabhängig, da sollte also im prinzip das gleiche reingehören wie wenn du ext4 oder xfs hättest... fstrim sagt dem dateisystem einfach da mach mal und die dateisysteme die das unterstützen gucken dann selber wie sie das hinbekommen
<Tuxedomoon> schon klar. Btrfs scheint mir auch einfacher anzupassen zu sein im Nachhinein, als Ext4...
<Tuxedomoon> Also, was Trim angeht.
<ring0> kolton, mit dem startmedienersteller kannst du das auch zusammenklicken
<kolton> ring0, aehm, lili, linux live usb creator?
<ring0> kolton, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/#USB-Creator-Startmedienersteller
<kolton> thx
<kolton> ok, danke, dass waere wirklich cool wenn des klappen taet.
<ring0> kolton, ich drücke die daumen ;)
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> image + fat32 partition auf einem stick hat leider nicht funktioniert.
<frostschutz> huh?
<frostschutz> das image dann per isoloop
<ring0> tojoko, falls du kolton bist, das funktioniert genau, wie im link von vorhin beschrieben: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/#USB-Creator-Startmedienersteller 
<ring0> auf dem stick zwei fat32 partitionen erstellen, eine mit 950, die andere mit dem rest z.b. und anschließend usb-creator-gtk für die konfiguration ausführen
<tojoko> ring0, richtig. Danke, aber ich habe nur windows im moment zur verfügung. und ich hatte gehofft, es würde auch mit dem in dem link genannten windows tool funktionieren. Ganz so einfach ist es aber wohl doch nicht bzw. nur mit unix tools im MOment machbar.
<tojoko> Aber, besten Dank für die tipps, ich glaube jetzt zu wissen wie es prinzipiell gehen sollte.
<ring0> tojoko, ok, das tut mir leid. für windows hab ich das nicht getestet
<tojoko> naja, er schlägt mir eine virtualisierung vor. Aber genau das moechte ich umgehen. Jedenfalls danke! :)
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-10
<pLaTo0n> moin
<_moep_> sagt mal ich hab mir network-manager u nm-applet installiert, aber wenn ich nm-applet nicht mit gksudo starte, kann ich keine verbindungen killen. der user ist in sudo und adm
<_moep_> wo liegt das problem?
<tomreyn> hab hie rnoch admin, dialout und plugdev, ggf. die noch mittesten.
<tomreyn> aber vielleicht ist das problem auch nur dadurch entstanden dass du's mal mit rootrechten gestartet hast (und es dann dateien gescgrieben hat die jetzt root gehören)
<_moep_> ne das erste mal hab ich es nicht mit root gestartet
<_moep_> ich hab das in die config von i3 eingetragen und der ruft das via exec auf
<_moep_> aber dialout war nicht drin
<_moep_> hm aber klappt immer noch nicht
<k1l> _moep_: guck mal wem ~/.gconf/system/networking/connections gehört
<_moep_> gibt es bei mir nicht
<k1l> jo, bei mir auch nicht mehr, hmmmm
<_moep_> ich hatte vorhin gelesen, dass es das mal gab
<_moep_> aber mittlerweile das bei /etc/ irgendwo liegt
<_moep_> /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections#
<_moep_> die sind natürlich alle root
<tomreyn> ich glaube es gibt immer noch zwei orte wo die zugangsdaten abgelegt werden. einer im globalen scope, und einer im user-scope
<_moep_> tomreyn: und wo ist das?
<tomreyn> _moep_: hab eben gesucht und nix gefunden ;)
<_moep_> mist :D
<tomreyn> hmm nee sieht so aus als würde da nur noch die globale konfiguration unter /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ verwendet inzwischen
<tomreyn> wofür ich aber keine rootrechte brauche
<_moep_> also das dort gehört alles root
<tomreyn> ja stimmt, hier auch
<tomreyn> dann muss es wohl ein suid-mechanismus sein
<_moep_> h,mmm
<tomreyn> hmm ich finde nix. hoffe du findest wen der sich da schon mal eingehender mit beschäftigt habt. vielleicht ist's ja auch aufm wiki erklärt.
<jokrebel> generell ist das aufrufen mit root rechten nichts desto trotz kontraproduktiv und verbiegt im Zweifel noch mehr als es repariert
<nagetier> Habe hier an einem Rechner zwei Keyboards, kann ich eins davon fest an eine Anwendung binden?
<nagetier> Das Bluetooth-Keyboard sollte permanent mit Kodi am zweiten Bildschirm kommunizieren, auch wenn am ersten ein Fenster aktiv ist
<jokrebel> hört sich interessant aber schwierig an
<nagetier> Das fände ich ganz nett, ja :)
<nagetier> Vermutlich wird Kodi da selber etwas mitbringen.. noch fand ich es nicht, und dann gehört es hier natürlich auch nicht mehr her
<nagetier> urgs, etwas anderes : Wie kann ich denn eine Anwendung ausführen lassen wenn sie nicht schon ausgeführt ist? Habe /usr/bin/kodi einen shortcut zugewiesen, jetzt kann ich mehrere Instanzen mit diesem öffnen.. das will ich nicht. Habe auch keine Ahnung welche Suchbegriffe ich verwenden soll
<nagetier> *eine Anwendung nur dann ausführen
<nagetier> Suchbegriffe sind gefunden..
<jokrebel> nagetier: Müsste das nicht ggf. die Anwendung selbst verhindern, mehrfach gestartet zu werden, wenn das denn nicht sein darf?
<jokrebel> vielleicht einfach immer mit "killall anwendung && andwendung" aufrufen? Würde zumindest dann schon laufende Sitzungen vorher erst mal beenden
<nagetier> jokrebel: Ja, ist aber in dem Fall keine so gute Lösung :)
<dreamon> nagetier, cronjob prüfen lassen(alle paar minuten) ob process noch läuft → wenn nicht neu starten.
<jokrebel> alternativ könnte man vielleicht auch was basteln, das nur aufgerufen wird, falls der entsprechende Prozess nicht bereits läuft. Wie man das scriptet muss wohl ein anderer beschreiben
<nagetier> dreamon: Das müsste zu regelmäßig laufen
<dreamon> nagetier, ? Versteh ich gerade nicht.
<nagetier> dreamon: Auch ist das gar nicht was ich möchte ;)
<nagetier> dreamon: Ich will, wenn ich eine bestimmte Taste drücke, dass sich eine Anwendung eine Anw öffnet, aber nur wenn sie nicht schon offen ist
<nagetier> Und das dürfte wie jokrebel sagte scriptet werden müssen, mit ps, grep und Zustand auslesen
<nagetier> der so ähnlich :)
<nagetier> *oder
<dreamon> if [ `pgrep -c ProgName` -gt 1 ] ; then echo "ProName läuft → alles ok"else ...
<nagetier> dreamon: ah, ok
<nagetier> Danke, sehe ich mir an
<nagetier> dreamon: kann ich da auch einen Einzeiler raus machen?
<nagetier> oder du.. ;)
<dreamon> nagetier, Bin da kein großer Akrobat, aber sollte einfach gehen. if [ `pgrep -c ProgName` -gt 1 ] ; then echo "ProgName läuft; else ProgName&; fi → oder so ähnlich..
<dreamon> Hinter läuft fehlt ein "
<nagetier> ja
<dreamon> Hier geht auf jedenfall. Kann aber auch sein, weil ich zsh verwende.. Ich vergesse immer alles gleich wieder. 
<nagetier> dreamon: Ja, hier bekomme ich "bash: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort »;«"
<nagetier> sieht stark danach aus
<Draygh> hallo zusammen
<Draygh> ich kann Wine nicht benutzen für Ubuntu 16.04
<Draygh> kann mir da einer helfen?
<dreamon> nagetier, Nach else noch ein ; dann gehts glaub in der gleichen Zeile
<nagetier> dreamon: moment
<nagetier> dreamon: das habe ich jetzt : if [ `pgrep -c kodi` -gt 1 ]; then echo "ProgName läuft"; else /usr/bin/kodi&; fi
<nagetier> denke ]; dürfte korrekt sein?
<dreamon> mach bei else ; 
<nagetier> dreamon: ne, selbe Fehler
<nagetier> Draygh: Was heißt denn nicht benutzen?
<nagetier> Eingelesen hattest du dich? :)
<Draygh> er schreibt mir "win: client_connect() failed at win.c:336 in __FUNCTION__()"
<nagetier> Draygh: Wenn du was machst?
<Draygh> ich habe Wine versucht per apt get zu holen
<nagetier> dreamon: habe jetzt : if [ `pgrep -c kodi` -gt 1 ]; then echo "ProgName läuft"; else; /usr/bin/kodi&; fi , ist doch richtig? Hattauch hinter else ein Freizeichen
<Draygh> dann schreibt er mir ne Fehlermeldung hin
<nagetier> Draygh: Zeige mal den genauen Befehl, bitte
<dreamon> mit zsh gehts.frag doch gschwind bei bash.de 
<Draygh> hab "sudo apt-get install wine" eingegeben
<nagetier> dreamon: Jo, ich gucke mal
<Draygh> Die Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten
<nagetier> Draygh: Ein update und upgrade läuft durch?
<nagetier> Andere Pakete lassen sich installieren?
<Draygh> ehm
<Draygh> noch nciht getestet
<nagetier> ist schon eine erste Frage :)
<nagetier> *ernste
<Draygh> bin da noch blutiger anfänger in linux
<nagetier> Draygh: sudo apt update, dann sudo apt upgrade ausführen, in einer Konsole
<Draygh> ok das kann dann dauern xd
<nagetier> damit lädst du die neueste Pakettabelle herunter, und apt schaut nach ob Updates vorhanden sind
<nagetier> Wenn das läuft, ist das gut zu wissen
<Draygh> es läuft ^
<nagetier> Keine Fehler, und keine Updates?
<Draygh> muss leider nur warten wegen Bambusleitung
<Draygh> Keine Fehlermeldung aber Updates
<nagetier> ist noch nicht durch, ok
<Draygh> kurze Frage für zwischendurch ist da auch ein Paket dabei für mp3 formate und co.?
<nagetier> Draygh: schau dir an welche Pakete automatisch noch mit installiert werden. Ist mp3 eine Abhängigkeit, wird es mit installiert, ich gehe aber nich davon aus.
<Draygh> ok das war glaub ich ne blöde frage
<nagetier> dreamon: in deinem Falls wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht nur das Paket wine installiert
<nagetier> Draygh: 
<nagetier> sorry
<nagetier> *Fall
<Draygh> also ich besitze mein Ubuntu erst seit ein paar Tagen deswegen hatte nie zu vor Linux
<nagetier> Draygh: Ja, schön das du anfängst
<dreamon> Draygh, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine/
<le_bot> Title: Wine › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Draygh> hab mich aber so entscheiden das ich Windows als zweites System behalte wegen zocken halt
<Draygh> dreamon soweit war ich schon :)
<nagetier> Draygh: halte ich hier auch so, genau wie viele andere 
<Amm0n> leider^
<nagetier> ja
<Draygh> zum Zocken reicht das ja xd
<jokrebel> ...ooO( zocken ist überbewertet ) *duck*
<Draygh> ne find Ubuntu interessant und irgendwie besser
<dreamon> jokrebel, +1
<nagetier> jokrebel: nicht nur deswegen :)
<Draygh> vom Aufbau her schon
<Draygh> und Thunderbird find ich cool xd
<Draygh> ne habe bisher nur geschaft ein ts3 Server aufzusetzen bzw ts3 auf ubuntu zu installieren 
<Draygh> also die dazugehörige i386 Package hat es jetzt runtergeladen also muss der Eintrag im Wiki erneuert werden :D
<Draygh> ist ja nciht mehr i366
<Draygh> achne steht ja schon da
<nagetier> Draygh: Wine kann auch 32-bit ausführen, daher das Paket
<Draygh> achso ok
<Draygh> womit kann ich jetzt ne exe ausführen?
<k1l> mit wine
<Draygh> wine wurde nciht gefunden
<jokrebel> will man nicht eher auch Linuxprogramme nutzen wenn man dahin wechselt?
<Draygh> ja schon ich will nur nicht wegen ein Progamm auf Windows wechseln
<k1l> Draygh: gibts keine linux alternative?
<Draygh> gibt ja leider nciht als Linux ausführung
<jokrebel> !winehq
<jokrebel> Draygh: Dann würd ich als erstes mal (wenn es tatsächlich keine Alternative gibt) in der Winehq Datenbanken nach ner Lösung suchen
<Draygh> wo find ich die?
<jokrebel> https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu - WineHQ Wiki (at wiki.winehq.org)
<Draygh> ah
<k1l> Draygh: welcjhes programm ists denn=
<Draygh> samuro
<Draygh> also https://chat-webcam-samuro.com/de.html
<le_bot> Title: Gratis Webcam Chat - Die Neuen Chatr�ume (at chat-webcam-samuro.com)
<jokrebel> klingt nicht nach "must have" sorry
<Draygh> bin der einzigste aus dem Radio Chat der aus der Reihe tanzen muss xd
<k1l> ok, der empfiehlt selber wine zu nutzen
<Draygh> egal notfall kann ich Windows nutzen
<k1l> https://chat-webcam-samuro.com/chat.de/mac-linux.html
<le_bot> Title: Die Neuen Chatr�ume - Chat auf Linux oder Macintosh (at chat-webcam-samuro.com)
<Draygh> da werd ich wieder paar tage am download hängen xD
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-11
<pLaTo0n> moin
<multistorm> Servus, kann ich hier Fragen zur Schlüsselverwaltung unter Untuntu stellen bezüglich PGP ?
<multistorm> oder gehört das in den Offtipic ?
<koegs> was ist denn untuntu?
<multistorm> ubuntu :)
<koegs> und was genau ist deine Frage?
<multistorm> also ich habe mir einen PGP Schlüssel erstellt, im anschluss habe ich mich bei CACert Prüfen lassen und habe meinen PGP Schlüssel dort unterschreiben lassen, wie bekomme ich meinen unterschriebenen schlüssel wieder in Schlüsselverwaltung von Ubuntu damit auch Anwendungen wie Thunderbord den neuen Öffentlichen schlüssel verwenden?
<Frickelpit> multistorm: import?
<k1l_> mal im seahorse wild rumklicken :)
<Frickelpit> multistorm: Hast du denn eine Datei bekommen?
<multistorm> ja habe ich natürlich versucht (Wild Rumklicken und auch Import) und ja habe 2 Dateien bekommen weil in dem Schlüssel 2 email adresse hinterlegt sind beide als XXX.asc gespeichert und importiert
<Frickelpit> Dann probier einfach mal ein gpg --import foo.asc
<multistorm> okay mom..
<tadeus77> Hallo, auf meinem System (16.04 Server) läuft mir regelmäßig /boot voll, was ich dann mit "apt autoremove" löse. Welche Lösung gibt es da, damit ich mich darum nicht selber kümmern muss?
<k1l_> 1. kein zu kleines /boot nutzen, 2. regelmässig autoremove nutzen
<Frickelpit> 3. /boot vergrößern
<k1l_> autoremove ist schon mal ein fortschritt. aber die devs sitzen wohl dran das besser zu fixen
<tadeus77> ok, gibt es eine Art Standardvorgehensweise um /boot im laufenden Betrieb halbwegs zuverlässig zu vergrößern?
<Frickelpit> tadeus77: lvextend
<tadeus77> danke
<Frickelpit> funktioniert aber nur, wenn du auch lvm nutzt
<k1l_> warum sollte man sonst ein /boot nehmen :)
<tadeus77> Ich hab noch ein Problem. Wenn cronjobs Fehler erzeugen bekomme ich eine Mail, anscheinend vom System. Wo wird hier die Zielmailadresse definiert?
<debitux> tadeus77: in der crontab via
<debitux> MAILTO=mai@mail.de
<tadeus77> debitux: das MAILTO kenn ich, aber da im skript keins definiert ist, muss doch irgendwo ne zentrale mailadresse hinterlegt worden sein, genau die stelle such ich
<debitux> puuh
<debitux> vielleicht gehts dann automatisch an root@localhost? bin ich überfragt
<koegs> die mails von anacron gehen erstmal an root
<koegs> kann man aber per alias an andere user oder mail-adressen weiterleiten
<geser> ich meine die Mail geht dann an den User dem die Crontab gehört (die Systemcrontab gehört root)
<tadeus77> ok, und kann irgendwo dann für root eine Mailadresse hinterlegt sein?
<tadeus77> ich mein irgendwie müssen die im externen Postfach landen
<k1l_> hast du da postfix oder ssmtp laufen?
<Frickelpit> Dann hast du irgendeinen Service installiert, der Mails weiterleitet
<k1l_> oder irgendwas in /etc/aliases gesetzt was root auf ne mail umleitet? 
<tadeus77> hm ja, ssmtp, vor ewigen Zeiten, das hab ich voll vergessen   -.-
<k1l_> da gibts halt 100 möglichkeiten wie man das macht, deswegen ists am einfachsten du überlegst mal was es sein kann
<jokrebel> experimentiere gerade ein bisschen mit dem grub-costomizer. Leider finde ich keine Möglichkeit, das Auswahlmenü mit den Betriebssystemen ein bisschen weiter nach unten zu bringen. Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das in die Mitte oder an den unteren Rand platzieren kann?
<NTQ> Ich hab hier einen LXD-Host mit einer öffentlichen IP. Darauf sind zwei Container, jeder mit eigenem Apache. Auf dem Host selbst ist auch ein Apache, der Proxy spielt um domain1 und domain2 auf die internen IPs der Container weiterzuleiten. Meine Frage: Macht man das so? Gibt es da vielleicht auch schlauere Ansätze?
<jokrebel> sollte wohl laut https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Aussehen_-_erweiterte_Konfiguration/#boot-menu irgendwie mit Label top = 20 gehn, aber ich blick da nicht so ganz durch
<le_bot> Title: Aussehen - erweiterte Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> gibt es unter ubuntu ein Programm Analog zum Adobe Writer mit dem man auch PDF  Formulare erstellen kann?
<multistorm> Vergesst die frage --> Libre Office --> Formularfelder :)
<SuperKevin> Hallo, gerade zufällig jmd Online ? ich möchte mein Package "pantheon-files" upgraden... leider bekomme ich nur die alten Paketquellen angezeigt
<DaVu> mach mal bitte ein: apt-cache policy pantheon-files | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> und dann gib uns mal die URL, die dann kommt
<SuperKevin> http://termbin.com/wh09
<DaVu> zumindest, wenn das paket auch wirklcih "pantheon-files" heißt
<DaVu> dann ist das das neueste was für dich verfügbar ist
<DaVu> aber mal ne andere Frage....warum fragst du das hier, wenn du elementary OS nutzt?
<SuperKevin> elementary antwortet niemand :( und im grunde ists doch mehr oder weniger nur umgebautes Ubuntu
<DaVu> aber kein Ubuntu
<DaVu> aber du hast ja nun auch deine Antwort
<DaVu> es ist das neueste und somit gibt es nichts zu updaten
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend kann ich herausfinden welche kernals installiert sind aus einem  terminal 
<Frickelpit> ja
<IchGucksLive> uname gibt den geladenen aus 
<SuperKevin> "uname -a"
<DaVu> gibt auch nur den geladenen aus
<Frickelpit> Tipp: Wenn du die installierten sehen willst, nutze dpkg
<Frickelpit> !kernel
<le_bot> Informationen zu Kernel finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<IchGucksLive> danke 
<IchGucksLive> dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii  nochmal danke 
<DaVu> interessant....: apt-cache policy *generic | grep "*" 
<DaVu> macht ne schöne Liste :D
<DaVu> Frickelpit: ^^ ;)
<DaVu> aber dpkg ist da die bessere Wahl, wie ich sehe ;)
<blaild> hallo
<DaVu> Hi
<jokrebel> mit ding und trans-de-en gibt es einen netten kleinen Offlineübersetzer. Vergeblich suche ich gerade aber nach der "Umkehrung" also dem Paket trans-en-de     wer hat da Ideen?
<sdx23> jokrebel: tut das nicht per default beide Richtungen?
<jokrebel> sdx23: Hm, stimmt anscheinend auch wieder. Der kennt wohl das Englische Wort einfach nicht. Andere werden auch bei Englischer Eingabe gefunden
<maredebianum> Hallo, habe gerade Schwierigkeiten, eine relativ alte Grafik zum laufen zu bekommen, mit der Live-Distri ging es noch: Radeon HD 4350/4550, jetzt habe ich mal hwe radeon installiert, was aber muss ich neustarten? systemctl restart lightdm.service tut nicht
<bekks> maredebianum: Was ist "hwe radeon"?
<bekks> maredebianum: Und welches Ubuntu hast du da?
<maredebianum> hardware enablement, xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 
<maredebianum> bekks: xserver-xorg-video-radeon-hwe-16.04 meinte ich
<bekks> Du musst schon den gesamten HWE Stack installieren.
<bekks> maredebianum: Und welches Ubuntu hast du da?
<maredebianum> bekks: 16.04, frisch installiert
<maredebianum> bekks: hwe ist nach wiki bereits installiert, also linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<bekks> Und rebooted hast du auch?
<maredebianum> bekks: nein, wollte nur den xserver neu starten. OK, reboot kommt
<bekks> Der HWE Stack bringt Dir einen neuen Kernel.
<maredebianum> bekks: nach dem reboot kommt der Xserver leider wieder nicht hoch, xorg log habe ich mal hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/24363003/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Öhm, die Einträge im Log sind viel zu alt.
<bekks> Wenn du gerade neugestartet hast, können die Einträge nicht 34222 Sekunden alt sein.
<maredebianum> Sorry, da gibts eine/var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log mit aktuellem Datum:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24363012/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Hast du den Failsafe Mode gebooted?
<maredebianum> bekks: da kommt der failsafe automatisch, mit grafischer Fehlermeldung 
<bekks> Und was sagt die Fehlermeldung?
<maredebianum> "system running in low graphics mode"
<bekks> Und hast du den Grafiktreiber mal neuinstalliert, unter dem neuen Kernel?
<maredebianum> bekks: xserver-xorg-video-radeon-hwe-16.04 ist frisch soweit, hab aber noch mal apt install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon-hwe-16.04 gemacht
<nagetier> maredebianum: hast du eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf Datei?
<maredebianum> nagetier:  es gibt nur eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe mit Driver fbdev
<Draygh> kann mir einer helfen wegen Mircofone einrichten?
<Draygh> er erkennt mein Mirco nicht an kann es auch nciht testen oder so
<maredebianum> Draygh: was für ein micro? wie ist es angechlossen? lsusb, lspci sagen etwas?
<Draygh> ehm es ist ein normales Mirco das man auf dem Tisch stellt hab es hinten an der Büchse angeschlossen
<Draygh> also lspci müsste es sein
 * nagetier tippt auf mute im alsamixer
<Draygh> wenn das der Runde stecker ist
<Draygh> ist alsamixer vorinstalliertß
<maredebianum> Draygh: alsamixer ist jedenfalls immer erste Anlaufstelle
<Draygh> also erst installieren hab ja nur Klang
<Draygh> achne ist es
<nagetier> Draygh: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mixer/ könnten helfen. Schau ob in alsamixer das Microfon muted ist
<le_bot> Title: Alsamixer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Draygh> komisch jetzt funktiniert es
<Draygh> einmal den Stecker kurz gezogen und wieder dran und klapp
<maredebianum> Draygh: check the cable ;)
<Draygh> hätt es mal als erstes machen müssen xd wollte nciht hintern Tisch kriechen .D
<Draygh> kurze Frage nochmal zu den Benutzerkonton, sollte man ein seperaten normalen Benutzer anlegen? oder kann ich im Systemverwalter Konto weiter machen?
<maredebianum> Draygh: du hast einen Benutzer, der via sudo admin sein darf, das ist OK. Arbeiten als root ist es nicht.
<Draygh> ah ok ja unter Windows war es ja immer etwas anders :D
<Draygh> so ein Problem hab ich noch und zwar ich hab ja Windows7 und Ubuntu auf einer Festplatte die Uhr von Ubuntu stellt sich automatisch richtig aber wenn ich dann wieder Windows benutze stellt die sich 2 Stunden zurück sprich von 23:40 auf 21:40 und stellt sich cniht
<Draygh> automatisch wenn ich die Uhr da unter Windows richtig einstelle wird die Zeit unter Ubuntu auf 2 Stunden nach von gestellt wird aber automatisch korrekiert
<Draygh> kann ich das irgendwie richten das die die selbe Zeit immer haben? haben ja beide Berlin als Zeitzone
<koegs> Draygh: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit/#Falsche-Uhrzeit-bei-Windows-Mac-Linux-Parallelinstallation
<le_bot> Title: Systemzeit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Draygh> nice danke :D
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-12
<pLaTo0n> moin
<fub> Hi. Ich versuche gerade ein openvpn zertifikat im network manager (nm-applet) zu importieren. Gestern funktionierte das ohne Probleme, heute bekomme ich "the plugin does not support import capability" (mit dem gleichen zertifikat)
<fub> Ich hab dazu auch ein 6 jahre alten bugreport gefunden, der wohl immer noch aktuell ist. Die workarounds passen aber nicht.
<fub> Was kann ich da noch versuchen (außer die Verbindung über die Konsole herzustellen) ?
<fub> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/606365
<le_bot> Title: Bug #606365 “unable to import config with inlined ca, cert, key ...” : Bugs : network-manager-openvpn package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<wunder> hallo, wie kann ich mir alle Bilder eine Photo DVD anzeigen lassen, quasi als Diashow
<wunder> die Bilder sind in vielen Ordnern verstreut
<sdx23> wunder: mit welchem Bildbetrachter willst du das? Viele können rekursiv Dateien anzeigen. zB sxiv: sxiv -r /media/photocd
<wunder> ich denk, das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe
<sdx23> sxiv ist eher minimalistisch. Je nachdem was du sonst so benutzt, mag etwas anderes besser geeignet sein.
<Fuchs> feh 
<wunder> sdx23: ja ist für mich geeignet, dauert nur ewig bis geladen und die bedienung ist Speziell :-)
<arne_> can somebody tell me real quick how i can have plaintext dovecot auth without ssl?
<arne_> i just want my emails ;;
<arne_> ach der channel ist deutsch, sorry
<sdx23> arne_: nicht empfehlenswert, das.
<arne_> sdx23: ja, weiß ich doch
<neuling1> Installation Ubuntu 16.04 - habe die 64bit .iso auf einen USB-Stick kopiert mittels Lder Laufwerkverwaltung. Wie kann ich bei der Installation/Live Tasatatur/Sprache auf deutsch schalten?
<Frickelpit> Da sollte am Anfang eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit kommen
<neuling1> Frickelpit, ich mieine die Live-Version auf dem stick- da kann ich nirgendwo die Sprache und die Tastatur einstellen. 
<neuling1> das brauche ich aber um noch Daten einer alten Instalaltion zu sichern etc...
<Frickelpit> neuling1: doch, da sollte beim Start eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit kommen. Siehe: https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/55/16/100_Willkommen_Installationsmodus.jpg
<neuling1> Frickelpit, dieser Bildschrirm kommt gar nicht. Es kommt ein Grub-Meniü mit Live/Installation...
<neuling1> dann der Desktop von Ubuntu in englisch
<mrkramps> neuling1, und unten die F-Menüpunkte?
<Frickelpit> Woher hast du die iso?
<mrkramps> F2 für Sprache und F3 für Tastatur?
<neuling1> von der Ubuntuusers.de Portalseite
<neuling1> 64bit direktlink
<Frickelpit> und siehst du das menü, welches mrkramps ansprach?
<neuling1> nein
<mrkramps> Frickelpit, das alte menü ist übrigens immer da, wenn man beim start des liveabbilds irgendeine taste drückt
<Frickelpit> um es klarzustellen. Das Menü kommt bei einem Start
<mrkramps> und viele leute können ja nicht darauf warte ohne was zu drücken ;)
<Frickelpit> mrkramps: ich kenn nur die Serverinstallationen und da muss ich nix drücken^^
<mrkramps> ouh =D
<Frickelpit> neuling1: Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab, kommen beim Start unten zwei Symbole (Männchen und irgendwas anderes), das siehst du?
<neuling1> ich habe ein Grub-Menü mit: Try Ubuntu without installing/Install Ubuntu/ OEM install.../chekck disk for defects
<Frickelpit> und was steht da ganz unten?
<neuling1> Use the ... keys to select which entry...
<Frickelpit> neuling1: https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/40/08/installation_01.png
<neuling1> der übliche Sermon im Grub-Menü
<mrkramps> das ist afaik kein grub-menü
<neuling1> GNU GRUB version 2.02... steht oben drüber
<Frickelpit> mach mal ein Foto davon bitte
<neuling1> was meinst du wohl, was das ist?
<Frickelpit> das passt nicht zusammen
<Draygh> hab immer noch das Problem mit dem Mirco und zwar wird er beim Start nicht erkannt sondern erst nach erneuten reinstecken
<Draygh> wo ran liegt das?
<jokrebel> Draygh: Was ist das für ein Microphone
<jokrebel> welche Anschlussart
<Draygh> einfaches Standmirco mit nem normalen Anschluss also kein usb
<Draygh> den runden stecker
<jokrebel> Klinke? 
<Draygh> ja
<mrkramps> oO
<k1l> dann kriegt das mainboard das woh nicht auf die reihe mit dem acpi
<jokrebel> Hm. Laptop mit eingebautem Mikro vermutlich
<Draygh> hab Tower
<jokrebel> das geht dann beim booten erst mal von eingebauten Komponenten aus und merkt dann erst beim neu ein stöpseln, dass was externes dran ist.
<Draygh> das ist blöd kann man das im Boot Menü oder so ändern?
<Draygh> hab echt kein Bock jedesmal hinter dem Rechner zu kriechen xd
<jokrebel> Draygh: In den Soundkarteneinstellung ist es nicht nach dem ersten hochfahren einfach nur auf "mute"?
<Draygh> nein 
<Draygh> ich muss wirklich erst nochmal einstecken damit er es erkennt
<jokrebel> Einstellungen Klang Eingang .. kein Haken bei "Stummgeschalten"
<Draygh> nix zum schieben bzw Haken zum anklicken
<jokrebel> Draygh: On board Soundkarte? Oder eine PCI
<Draygh> oh gute frage
<jokrebel> Draygh: Watt? Welches Ubuntu?
<Draygh> 16.04
<jokrebel> welcher Desktop?
<Draygh> normal
<Draygh> oder was meinst jetzt damit xD
<jokrebel> Unity?
<Draygh> glaub
<jokrebel> oben auf den Lautsprecher klicken - Klangeinstellungen wählen
<Draygh> hab ich offen
<jokrebel> dort dann den Reiter Eingang
<Draygh> hab
<Draygh> und anscheinen hat er das Mircophone wieder rausgekictk
<jokrebel> Draygh: Das sollte dann so aussehn http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/17/0412/h_1492030214_8248806_4056f338f3.jpeg
<Draygh> ja nur das ich die Lautstärke nciht schieben kann
<Draygh> und Mirco nicht regagiert
<mrkramps> vielleicht PA mal neustarten … so als test?
<Draygh> pa ist?
<jokrebel> Draygh: steht bei "Toneingabe" was
<Draygh> Mircofon hinten Internes Audio
<jokrebel> und wenn rechts der Haken bei Stummschalten ist, kann man auch nichts schieben
<Draygh> da ist kein Haken drin
<Draygh> aber Kopfhörer funktionieren
<Draygh> also so die Soundausgabe ist wirklich nur Mirco 
<jokrebel> Draygh: Hat der Tower vielleicht auch vorne noch nen Micro Eingang?
<Draygh> ja
<Draygh> soll ich da mal testen ?
<jokrebel> da prbier es doch mal mit dem, vielleicht ist der als Standard voreingestellt
<Draygh> wäre dann komisch aber ok
<Draygh> bin gleich wieder da
<jokrebel> nöm wär es nicht
<Draygh> ne ist genau so
<jokrebel> aber da steckt es sich leichter ein und aus ;-)
<Draygh> die Büchse macht aber probleme xD
<Draygh> lästige Geräusche das will ich den jungs im ts nicht antun
<jokrebel> vermutlich ist es aber einfach einen Einstellung in den Tiefen des BIOS (bei on Board Sound) oder vom Soundsystem (schon mal alsa geprüft?)
<mrkramps> wie gesagt, probier mal aus, ob es hilft nach einem neustart pulseaudio noch mal neu zu starten:$ pulseaudio -k
<mrkramps> und wenn der nicht selber wieder durchstartet:$ pulseaudio -D
<Draygh> pukseaudio muss ich noch installieren :)
<mrkramps> oO
<jokrebel> Draygh: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundsystem/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio/ und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ALSA/ so mal als ersten Ansatz. Sound unter Linux ist ein komplexes Thema
<le_bot> Title: Soundsystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Draygh> ich merk es xd
<mrkramps> pulseaudio muss eigentlich installiert sein, sonst hätte jokrebels vorschlag gar nicht funktioniert
<mrkramps> gehört außer bei Lubuntu zum Umfang der Standardinstallation
<jokrebel> Draygh: Da würde ganz schon was krumm sein, wenn das nicht installiert wäre
<Draygh> ist es das Standart?
<jokrebel> nein Standard
<mrkramps> nein, es ist keine Standarte
<Draygh> lol
<mrkramps> der wird nie langweilig ;)
<Draygh> wie kann ich es testen ob es drauf ist?
<k1l> apt policy pulseaudio
<Draygh> oder kann es sein das sich das mit Realtak irgendwie in konflikt kommt
<Draygh> 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.2
<Draygh> also ist installiert
<mrkramps> alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert
<Draygh> ne ist auch schon vorinstalliert ab 12.04
<Draygh> sry 14.04
<jokrebel> Realtek? Ner Netzwerkkarte? Wohl eher nicht ... wobei wenns was ganz altes mit IRC Problemen wär...
<jokrebel> IRQ natürlich
<Draygh> ne hab ja auch noch Windows 7 auf der Festplatte und Realtek installiert 
<mrkramps> was sollte das dein linux jucken?
<mrkramps> windows läuft doch gar nicht
<Draygh> weiß ich ja aber hätte ja auch irgendwie sein können xd
<mrkramps> nein, nicht mal "irgendwie"
<mrkramps> also zurück zum eigentlich problem. wenn das mic nach einem neustart nicht erkannt wird, dann pulseaudio ein mal neu starten und gucken, was passiert
<jokrebel> na wie dem auch sei, ich muss ins Bett und wünsch noch viel Erfolg. Und die 3 Links sollte man schon gelesen habe um einen kleinen Einblick in das Linux Soundgefüge zu bekommen Draygh 
<Draygh> ich bin dabei jokrebel :) schlaf gut
<Draygh> mrkramps ich probier es gleich mal
<Draygh> wie starte ich pulseaudio
<mrkramps> entweder startet der sich nach pulseaudio -k automatisch wieder
<mrkramps> oder mit pulseaudio -D manuell
<Draygh> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Start des Daemons fehlgeschlagen.
<mrkramps> Draygh, evtl. läuft der schon wieder
<mrkramps> ps -C pulseaudio
<Draygh> schläft
<mrkramps> wenn ps -C eine ausgabe liefert, läuft der
<Draygh> will er nicht
<Draygh>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<Draygh>  2339 ?        00:00:00 pulseaudio
<mrkramps> warum? ist doch alles gut
<Draygh> Laut Gnome Systemüberwachung schläft der Prozess
<Draygh> aber Mirco nimmt er so trotzdem nciht
<mrkramps> hmkay, war ja auch nur ein versuch
<Draygh> ist ja nicht schlimm
<Draygh> wenn man es cnith probiert kann man es nciht herrausfinden halt :)
<mrkramps> jetzt könntest du dir die aufnahmegeräte im alsamixer noch ansehen
<Draygh> hab es offen
<Draygh> wonach soll ic8h gucken?
<mrkramps> bspw. unter Capture, was das so zu deinen mikrofoneingängen sagt
<Draygh> bei Capture steht es auf 100 Aufnahmen und bei Capture 1 0 nur
<Draygh> oder soll ich bei Systeminfo gucken?
<Draygh> kann man die Büchse eigentlich manuell ansprechen?
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-13
<multistorm> Servus, könnt ihr mir sagen wo bei ubuntu liebreOffce installiert ist, oder besser wie ich das ermitteln bzw. abfragen kann?
<k1l> weil du es ersetzen willst?
<multistorm> k1l: nee,  ich habe mir mal Fakturama installiert, um es mir anzuschauen, aber ich muss da den Office Pfad angeben um Drucken zu können
<sdx23> dpkg -L paketname # gibt dir die Pfade aller Dateien die zu dem 'paketname' gehören.
<multistorm> und noch ne andere Frage: kann ich zusätzlich zu LibreOffice (was ich auch weiter Benutzen möchte) zusätzlich Open Offce installieren, ich habe es noch nicht getestet aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Facturama mit libreOffice arbeitet oder wirklich Open Office braucht
<ppq> multistorm, wenn du sowohl openoffice als auch libreoffice manuell (also über die .debs von den projektseiten und nicht über die ubuntu-paketverwaltung) installierst, sollten die sich nicht in die quere kommen. aber schön ist das natürlich nicht. versuch besser, nur eins von beiden zu nutzen - vorzugsweise libreoffice, weil das in den offiziellen paketquellen ist.
<ppq> was ist facturama?
<ppq> das hier? https://www.fakturama.info/downloads/
<le_bot> Title: Downloads – Fakturama (at www.fakturama.info)
<ppq> "Hinweise zur aktuellen Version: Diese Version ist für LibreOffice 4 gebaut."
<ppq> das klingt doch ok.
<ppq> wobei ubuntu schon libreoffice 5 hat.
<ppq> versuch es einfach mal
<multistorm> ppq: ja genau das ist son BUchhaltungsProgramm zum Rechnungen schreigen etc.
<multistorm> ja versuchen werde ich das als erstes auch, ich mag libre office ist mir in zwischen sogar lieber als MS Offive
<multistorm> nur Outlook vermisse ich wirklich :-)
<DaVu> multistorm: was vermisst du an Outlook was dir Thunderbird + Lightning nicht gibt?
<DaVu> komisch ausgedrückt...aber ich denke du weißt, was ich meine ;)
<multistorm> DaVu: tja das ist eine wirklich gute Frage ... also die SUchfunktion in Th. ist ne Katastrope, ich habe es in Th. noch nicht hinbekommen Exchange Postfächer einzurichten, die überfläche gefällt mir deutlich besser (ja ist geschmack und ggf. gewöhnung), das hinterlegen mehrerer Signaturen in einem Konto habe ich in Thunderbird auch noch nicht gefunden.
<multistorm> DaVu: Das Regelmanagment in Outlook finde ich auch deutlih besser ....
<jokrebel> Ohgott - ernsthaft?
<multistorm> jokrebel: auf was genau beziehst du die frage jetzt?
 * jokrebel muss in der Arbeit Outlook nutzen und findet sich da seit Jahren nicht zurecht drin. Aber das gehört eigentlich in den Offtopic Kanal
<multistorm> jokrebel: stimmt
<jokrebel> multistorm: bezog sich auf den Satz direkt davor, wegen den Regeln. Aber gehört eigentlich nach nebenan, wo Du aber ja nicht bist
<Lengsdorfer> hallo. wie ich lesen kann, gibt es seit heute ubuntu17.04. Hat das schon jemand angeguckt? Lohnt sich das? 
<jokrebel> Lengsdorfer: dafür wär der +1 Kanal da. Und ja, ich schau mir das kommende Ubuntu schon seit Anfang des Jahres an
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: 17.04 ist veröffentlicht, ergo nix in +1
<Frickelpit> Lengsdorfer: und es haben sich bestimmt schon welche 17.04 angesehen
<jokrebel> ...ooO( ja klar - is ja schon April. Wie die Zeit vergeht )
<jokrebel> da könnt ich doch glatt gleich mal ein Releaseupgrade anwerfen
<Draygh> wie kann ich nen conf als root bearbeiten muss was hinzufügen
<Guest85773> Wie nutze ich LVM mit Ubuntu?
<Tuor> Guest85773: graphisch oder in der Konsole?
<Guest85773> Ich würde gerne wissen wie das grafisch zu erledigen ist.
<Tuor> Guest85773: Ich denke das ist was du suchst: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/system-config-lvm/
<le_bot> Title: utility for graphically configuring Logical Volumes — Ubuntu Apps Directory (at apps.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor> Guest85773: Ich habe auf google.com folgendes eingegeben: ubuntu graphical lvm
<Guest85773> Aber ist dieses Tool auch für mich als blinden Benutzer geeignet?
<Tuor> Guest85773: Das weis ich selbst leider nicht. Da können dir vielleicht andere weiter helfen.
<Tuor> Und schon weg. :(
<Herbert-51> hi seit ein paar tagen habe ich nach dem start immer eine meldung das die visualbox unerwartet beendet wurde. stimmt aber irgendwie nicht. habe die normal geschlossen ohne fehler
<Herbert-51> das ganze erscheind 2 bis 3 mal hintereinander
<Herbert-51> hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen kann
<bekks> !info visualbox
<le_bot> bekks: Error: 'visualbox' is not a valid integer.
<bekks> hmm. Was ist visualbox?
<Herbert-51> sorry virtualbox :-(
<bekks> Lief virtualbox denn als du den Rechner heruntergefahren hast?
<Herbert-51> nö
<Herbert-51> ich kann irgendwie den bericht nicht kopieren sonst würde ich ihm posten
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn da?
<Herbert-51> 16.04
<bekks> Dann mach einen Screenshot. Irgendwie.
<Herbert-51> wie kann ich denn ein bild in paste.ubuntu einfügen
<bekks> Garnicht.
<Herbert-51> grrr
<bekks> Das musst du auf einem Bildhochladedienst tun.
<Herbert-51> so geschafft
<Herbert-51> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=1d10f0-1492113807.png
<le_bot> Title: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen (at www.bilder-upload.eu)
<Herbert-51> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=c6cd5a-1492113864.png
<le_bot> Title: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen (at www.bilder-upload.eu)
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: diese meldung ist ein hinweis darauf dass die anwendung gecrasht ist.
<tomreyn> das ist nicht weil du sie unsachgemäß beendet hättest
<tomreyn> sondern sie sich vermutlich von selbst
<tomreyn> aufgrund eines unerwareteten fehlers in der anwedung
<tomreyn> Herbert-51: installier mal updates
<tomreyn> das solltest du an sich regelmäßig machen, tust du scheinbar nicht.
<Herbert-51> ehm nö :-(
<Herbert-51> ok werd ich mal machen
<bekks> Also dann: sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade
<Herbert-51> fertig
<Herbert-51> na dann wollen wir mal schauen ob er beim neustart wieder die fehlermeldung bring
<Herbert-51> supi das wars wohl gewesen
<multistorm> kurze frage, dieser channel wird doch öffentlich geloggt, wo kann man sich das ansehen ?
<Herbert-51> wie oft sollte man denn ein update und upgrate machen?
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, täglich
<Herbert-51> kann mann das irgendwie automatisieren das er das von allein macht?
<mrkramps> jau
<mrkramps> kann man in der aktualisierungsverwaltung einstellen
<Frickelpit> multistorm: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<le_bot> Title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> multistorm: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: pffs, zu langsam^^
<multistorm> Frickelpit: DANKE
<multistorm> jokrebel: DANKE
<Herbert-51> das stand aber in den einstellungen auf täglich :-(
<Herbert-51> komisch. naja vielen dank erstmal für die hilfe
<Herbert-51> ich werde das mal im auge behalten
<multistorm> wie bekommt man den nun raus, in welchem Verzeichnnis ein Programm istalliert ist .. ja ich weis dpkg -L aber da liefert je teilweise 2,4,6 Verzeichnisse zurück
<multistorm> mir geht es im speziellen um Libre Office
<sdx23> multistorm: es ist nicht "in einem Verzeichnis installiert". Informiere dich mal, welchen Pfad du da überhaupt angeben sollst.
<multistorm> sdx23: tja, da waren sie wieder meine 3 Probleme .. könnte sein das es mit LibreOffice 5 garnicht geht
<multistorm> laut dem hier: https://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?topic=10227.0 sollte es /usr/lib/LibreOffice/ sein aber das Funktioniert natürlich nicht
<le_bot> Title: Office Pfad für Fakturama (at www.linuxmintusers.de)
<multistorm> könnte auch sein das es unter mint einfach anders ist :-)
<sdx23> würde empfehlen, sich an den Support von FFakturama zu wenden - die haben den Mist schliesslich gebaut.
<multistorm> jo wird mir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben
<multistorm> oder könnt ihr ein anderes Programm empfeheln mit dem ich vor allem Angebote schreiben kann ?
<bekks> Gib halt einfach den Pfad an in dem sich das Libreoffice binary befindet, bzw. das Binary, mit dem man Libreoffice startet.
<multistorm> okay und wie bekomme ich den raus?
<Frickelpit> mit whereis z.b.
<multistorm> super, /usr/lib/libreoffice war es :-)
<Draygh> hab immer noch das Problem mit dem Mirco :/ es wird 3 Minuten angenommen und ist dann weg
<jokrebel> das war aber vorher anders
<nagetier> Draygh: Weg aus der Anwendung, die es nutzt, oder weg aus dem System?
<jokrebel> und ob das eine Soundkarte auf dem Mutterbrett oder eine nachgerüstete ist wissen wir glaub ich auch immer noch nicht
<Draygh> es ist weg es wird nciht mehr erkannt
<Draygh> wir kann ich es rausfinden 
<Draygh> kann ja sein das da irgendwas mit nem Driver ist oder so?
<nagetier> Draygh: Indem du eine andere Anwendung öffnest die ebenfalls auf das Mikrophon zugreift, wie z.B. audacity
<jokrebel> wissen wir denn schon irgendwas über die Soundkarte?
<nagetier> jokrebel: das wäre meiner Meinung nach der nächste Schritt
<nagetier> noch habe ich die gar nicht in Verdacht
<jokrebel> aber egal. Ich bin eh aufm Weg ins Bett. Viel Erfolg weiterhin
<nagetier> Draygh: Die ist doch direkt an einer Karte angeschlossen, über die Buchse, nicht über USB?
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir (außer das aus der Nase gezogene "Micro hat Klinkenstecker") noch nicht viel wissen ;-)
<Draygh> na Alsa erkennt die nicht und PulseAudio auch nciht
<nagetier> Draygh: Das, ich meinte das Micro selber
<Draygh> hab Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/730 HDMI
<jokrebel> oh je - HDMI auch noch. Dann bin ich eh raus
<jokrebel> gute Nacht
<Draygh> schlaf gut jokrebel
<nagetier> Draygh: paste mal ein vollständiges 'lspci', und ein'aplay -l', bitte hier her https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Draygh: Das gibst du beides in der Konsole ein
<Draygh> lspci: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24376460/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<nagetier> Das ist deine Karte
<Draygh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24376465/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Draygh> Kopfhörer gehen
<nagetier> Draygh: Und Karte 0 muss in alsamixer konfiguriert werden.. da das Mic allerdings mal da ist dann wieder nicht, wird es nicht an dortigen Einstellungen liegen
<nagetier> Draygh: Und welche Anw. funktioniert erst und dann wieder nicht?
<Draygh> ehm
<Draygh> in wie weit jetzt?
<Draygh> pulseaudio hatte ich mal neu gestarten
<nagetier> Draygh: Du hast da doch etwas laufen, das das Mic abgreift. .welche Anwendung ist das?
<Draygh> ich guck mal fix
<nagetier> oO wieso weiß man das nicht?
<Draygh> ich neuling xd
<nagetier> Das ist ja ok, aber du bist doch hierher gekommen mit einem Problem.. welche Anwendung macht dieses?
<nagetier> Du hast ja nicht ein Mic um dich mit Pulseaudio zu unterhalten
<Draygh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24376504/
<Draygh> wenn dir das hilft
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Draygh> ne ich wollte es für Teamspeak
<nagetier> aha
<nagetier> Danke ;)
<Draygh> für den paste ebend?
<nagetier> Draygh: Ich vermute ganz stark die Soundkarte und das Mic arbeiten korrekt, aber TS muss eingerichtet werden
<nagetier> Draygh: Für die Info welche Anwendung du mit dem Mic verwendest
<Draygh> ja das ding ist aber es ist auch so weg bzw ist schon beim starten des PCs nicht vorhanden
<nagetier> Das war meine anfängliche Frage
<nagetier> Und wie stellst du das fest, weil TS es nicht anzeigt?
<Draygh> also muss es ja was sein was TS3 nicht zu tun hat
<nagetier> Ja, aber das haben wir erst vor knapp 2 Minuten erfahren
<nagetier> Das kann natürlich schon sein
<Draygh> über den Mircofon Einstellung das das Mirco nixs macht bzw nicht mal mute ist
<Draygh> ts3 muss ich ja manuell starten und bis jetzt habe ich es ja nciht
<Draygh> oder greift ts3 irgendwas in der Config?
<nagetier> Draygh: Wird das Mic denn in PA unter "Eingänge" (oder so ähnlich) angezeigt?
<Kali_Yuga> hallo ich suche nach nem sound equalizer so etwas wie das https://www.howtogeek.com/115656/3-ways-to-normalize-sound-volume-on-your-pc/
<le_bot> Title: 3 Ways to Normalize Sound Volume on Your PC (at www.howtogeek.com)
<Draygh> PA war unter Klang oder?
<nagetier> Draygh: Pulseaudio
<Kali_Yuga> ich habe schon gesucht aber nie etwas gefunden
<Draygh> ich guck mal
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: Auf JACK hast du keine Lust, vermute ich? ;)
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: Du willst nur normalisieren?
<Kali_Yuga> was ist das ? kenn nur jack input...
<Kali_Yuga> ja
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: Jack Audio Server
<Kali_Yuga> sonst ist der ton manchmal immer so laut und dann ultra leise
<Draygh> naja nur Mikrofon hinten wird angezeigt
<Kali_Yuga> ok ich suche mal nach jack audio server
<Draygh> wenn du das unter Einstellung Klang meinst
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: Das will man eigentlich nicht.. das sieht schon ganz gut aus - https://askubuntu.com/questions/95716/automatically-adjust-the-volume-based-on-content
<le_bot> Title: sound - Automatically adjust the volume based on content? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Kali_Yuga> ich will nur meinen sound normalisieren ja
<Draygh> ich lad mir mal das andere von pa runter
<Kali_Yuga> ja xD
<nagetier> Draygh: Das sieht doc hdann soweit gut aus, das System erkennt das Mic und PA hat es aufgenommen und stellt es Anw. bereit
<Kali_Yuga> das hatte ich schonmal ausprobiert das hat bei mir leider nichts gebracht
<Draygh> aber warum kann ich dann nicht reden bzw lauter stellen bzw entmuten
<Kali_Yuga> versuchs einfach nochmal
<nagetier> Draygh: Weil du TS einstellen musst, vermute ich
<Kali_Yuga> is lubuntu also using pulseaudio?
<nagetier> Draygh: TS greift auf PA zu, ist das so eingestellt?
<Draygh> ich meine das entmuten von mikro und lauter stellen
<Draygh> in den Klang einstellungen jetzt
<Kali_Yuga> sorry.. benutzt lubuntu Pulseaudio?
<nagetier> Draygh: Das lässt sich doch alles in TS einstellen, vorausgesetzt alsamixer und pulseaudio sind ebenfalls korrekt konfiguriert
<Draygh> ich hab das Mirco wirklich nur kurz für ca. 2 3 Minuten wenn ich es erneut einstecke ansonsten ist es so als wäre es nciht da
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio/
<le_bot> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Draygh: Kann kontrolliere ob alsamixer und PA nach der Auffälligkeit noch immer das Mic freigeben.. ansonsten musst du in TS gucken
<Draygh> wie guck ich das nach?
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: ich glaube ohne PA wird das schwer bis unmöglich
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: Falls der Rechner hauptsächlich für Musik verwendet wird, würde ich mir JACK angucken, ansonsten ist es eher keine gute Idee
<Kali_Yuga> benutzt lubuntu PA ?
<nagetier> Nein, siehe Link
<Draygh> ich hab noch in ps nen Reiter mit ATI R6xx HDMI aber da sind keine Regeler oder sowas
<Kali_Yuga> ja hauptsaechlich musik und filme
<nagetier> Draygh: Das Mic ist wo angeschlossen, an deiner grafikkarte?
<Draygh> nein
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: Dann könnte man anfangen sich in JACK einzulesen
<Draygh> ist hinten wo die Kopfhörer drin sind
<nagetier> Draygh: Warum versuchst du es dann dort zu konfigurieren? Du musst in alsamixer deine Soundkarte einstellen
<Draygh> Kopfhörer udn Ausgang funktionieren ohne Probleme
<Kali_Yuga> ich will nur diese kleine option wie bei windows auch oder so etwas aehnliches damit der sound normalisiert wird mehr brauche ich nicht. 
<nagetier> Draygh: ATI R6xx HDM greift Daten von deiner Soundkarte ab und leitet sie weiter auf den HDMI
<nagetier> Und mehr nicht
<Kali_Yuga> nagetier: wenn ich pavucontrol nachinstalliere und dann LADSPA wie auf der website beschrieben, kann ich diese option dann unter lubuntu verwenden? ausprobieren kann ich es
<nagetier> Draygh: Und ATI R6xx HDMI wiganz sicher der Ausgang in PA sein ,nicht der Eingang
<nagetier> *wird ganz sicher
<Kali_Yuga> nagetier: ah ne es sagt dort, PulseAudio ersetzt ALSA nicht. Zu den Details siehe Soundsystem und ALSA. 
<Draygh> muss ich da irgendwo noch nen Häkenchen stetzen?
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: Du willst ALSA auch nicht ersetzten, du willst etwas dazwischen haben (zwischen ALSA und der Hardware), das es dir ermöglicht, PlugIns enzubnden
<Kali_Yuga> nagetier: koennte das LADSPA funktionieren wenn ich pulseaudio nachinstalliere?
<nagetier> Draygh: Du solltest dir die Einstellungen in alsamixer zu deiner Soundkarte genau ansehen.. ich kann es dir nicht sagen, dort sieht jede Einstellung zu jeder Karte anders aus. Wenn das getan st, guckst du in PA, und wenn das ok ist, in TS, also in der eigentlichen Anwendung
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: jo
<Kali_Yuga> ok dann probier ichs ma aus danke
<nagetier> Kali_Yuga: ich würde mir vom System zuvor eine Sicherung machen.. da dürfte och viel geändert werden, keine Ahnung ob das durch ein Entfernen wieder alles rückgängig gemacht wird
<nagetier> Aber ist ja eigentlich normales Vorgehen
<nagetier> Draygh: Das hast du schon durch? - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3/#Problembehebung
<le_bot> Title: TeamSpeak 3 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Draygh> ich guck gleich mal :)
<nagetier> Ist nicht viel :)
<Draygh> versuch ist es wert
<Draygh> somindest habe ich das problem mit der Uhrzeit hinbekommen xD
<Draygh> geh mal solange mit dem wauzi :)
<Draygh> nagetier geschaft lauft alles :D
<nagetier> Draygh: Woran lag es?
<Draygh> hab das jetzt über pavucontrol gemacht
<nagetier> Sehr schön
<nagetier> ALSA / PA /Anwendung .. ist eigentlich die Reihenfolge die man abarbeitet
<Draygh> alsa bringt mir garnicht nur pa hat jetzt was gebracht
<nagetier> ALSA muss stimmen, ansonsten kann PA nicht arbeiten
<Draygh> ohne pa läuft mein Mirco nicht aber alsa muss ich auch noch fein abstimmung machen
<Draygh> wegen dem Quitschen im hintergrund
<nagetier> Wenn's nicht Wauzi ist..
<Draygh> der war schon :)
<Draygh> war das ne schwierige geburt xd aber ein kumpel hatte recht mit dem Stunden lang hocken um das Problem zu finden :)
<nagetier> Draygh: Eigentlich war es doch nur ein Schalter in PA
<Draygh> erstmal finde :)
<nagetier> Erstmal Ein- und Ausgang auseinanderhalten ;)
<nagetier> Das mit deiner Grafikkarte dürfte verwirrend gewesen sein
<Draygh> also alleine hätte ich sehr lange gebraucht xd
<Draygh> etwas
<Draygh> so bin mal weg und ein großen Dankeschön das du dir Zeit für mich genommen hast :D
<nagetier> Gerne, und viel Spass
<Draygh> Schlaf gut :D
<nagetier> Danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-14
<Guest15824> Gibt es in Ubuntu 17.04 auch verbesserungen der Barrierefreiheit?
<nagetier> Moin, ich würde gerne meine beiden Displays über xrandr konfigurieren, und nicht mittels nvidia-settings. Jeder dieser Bildschirme soll einen eigenen Screen bekommen. Ist es möglich den in der jetzigen Konfiguration nicht vorhandenen Screen über xrandr zu erstellen?
<user123> Hallo :) Ich habe Ubuntu neuinstalliert und nun wird mein Monitor nicht mehr korrekt erkannt... ich habe den Monitor während der Installation per HDMI angeschlossen, da ging alles, aber nun möchte ich das DisplayPort Kabel benutzen. Wenn ich den Monitor per DisplayPort mit dem PC verbinde, wird er nicht mehr erkannt und ich habe nur eine 1024x7xx Auflösung (sollte eigentlich wqhd sein)... was kann ich tun?
<mrkramps> user123, im laufenden betrieb umgesteckt?
<user123> Schon, aber auch nochmal neugestart zwischendurch
<mrkramps> grafikkarte und treiber?
<user123> AMD Radeon R9 380 Nitro und keine speziellen Treiber installiert...
<user123> Kernel driver in use: amdgpu
<mrkramps> user123, kannst du die gewünschte auflösung als neuen mode manuell hinzufügen?
<user123> Wo denn das? Ich habe nur die Auswahl zwischen 800x600 und 1024x768
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR/#Aufloesung
<le_bot> Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<user123> Da kommt schon der erste Fehler... Wenn ich Ubuntu nochmal neu, gleich mit dem DisplayPort installieren würde, stehen meine Chancen da besser?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> user123, wahrscheinlich werden über dp falsche oder kaputte EDID informationen an den rechner geliefert
<ppq> generier dir eine modeline und füg diese mit xrandr hinzu
<ppq> dann sollte alles laufen
<ppq> wie das geht, steht im wiki-artikel den mrkramps verlinkt hat
<user123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24380524/  Da läuft aber einiges schief :/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> user123, versuchs mit einem anderen namen (das in anführungszeichen)
<ppq> "peter" oder so :)
<user123> Okay und dann statt DVI-0 einfach DisplayPort-0 ?
<mrkramps> xrandr liefert dir die namen der ausgabeports
<user123> Danke, hab ich inzwischen gefunden und ausprobiert... Nun gibt es die die Auswahl 2560x1440 in den Anzeigenoptionen, aber leider funktioniert die nicht 
<user123> Der Monitor wird schwarz und zeigt "Außer Bereich" an... irgendwann springt er wieder zum 1024x768 zurück. Wenn falsche oder kaputte EDID Informationen an den Rechner geliefert werden, ist dann der Ausgang kaputt?
<Bambus> Ausgang oder Kabel eventuell
<user123_> Jetzt war alles schwarz und ich musste neustarten... Ist der DisplayPort Ausgang des Monitors vermutlich kaputt oder woran liegen die falschen EDID Informationen?
<mrkramps> könnte auch nur ein bug im treiber sein
<mrkramps> oder der treiber mag dein kabel nicht
<user123_> Also könnte es alles sein ;) Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe....dann werd ich mir mal irgendwo ein anderes Kabel leihen und weiter testen
<ppq> denke nicht dass es am kabel liegt, eher am monitor. viele haben solche bugs
<ppq> user123_, dann waren wohl die timings, frequenzen etc. der automatisch generierten modeline (von cvt) nicht passend
<ppq> user123_, der monitorhersteller bietet normalerweise "treiber" für windows an, u.a. farbprofile und eben auch diese parameter, damit sich das betriebssystem nicht auf EDID verlassen muss
<user123_> Ein Bug des einzelnen Monitors oder einer der ganzen Modellreihe?
<ppq> user123_, lad den mal runter und schau in die .ini dateien, da kann man das oft einfach auslesen
<ppq> nein, der ganzen modellreihe
<ppq> ist bei meinem dell genau so
<ppq> user123_, wenn du mir sagst, was genau das für ein monitor ist, schaue ich auch mal
<user123_> ASUS VA32AQ
<user123_> leider wohl eher ein Randgruppenmodell, aber er ist groß genug und hat Lautsprecher, so dass ich mit HDMI mein raspi mit openelec anschließen kann
<ppq> user123_, Modeline "blub"  241.50  2560 2608 2640 2720  1440 1443 1448 1481 +hsync -vsync
<ppq> user123_, die habe ich generiert mit cvt -r 2560 1440 60
<ppq> das -r beschränlkt den pixel clock, der war zu hoch bei deiner modeline
<ppq> die 241.5 finden sich auch im asus handbuch
<ppq> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LCD%20Monitors/VA32A/ASUS_VA32AQ_UM-0812.pdf
<ppq> letzte seite, zeile "WQHD" unten
<user123_> Ah Cool! Danke schön, probier ich gleich mal aus :))
<user123> Danke  ppq!
<user123> Es funktioniert :)
<ppq> np :)
<ppq> taugt der monitor sonst?
<ppq> teuer isser ja
<user123> Mhh für die Größe in WQHD fand ich ihn gar nicht so teuer...hätten auch paar hundert mehr sein können
<user123> Aber ob der wirklich was taugt weiß ich noch nicht... So ganz überzeugt bin ich von der Darstellung noch nicht, aber die Auswahl in der Größe mit Lautsprechern ist nicht die beste
<ppq> hm stimmt, die großen sind echt teuer. habe den hier im blick, mit VA panel (bessere schwarzwerte als IPS), allerdings 4K: https://geizhals.de/philips-p-line-328p6vjeb-a1530394.html
<le_bot> Title: Philips P-line 328P6VJEB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.de)
<user123> Das sind 190 Euro mehr als ich bezahlt habe... Ich wollte halt den Mix aus PC und Kodi-Fernseher.... es gibt auch 4k in 28" aber da waren mir die paar cm wichtiger
<ppq> joa, unter 32" macht 4K auch wenig sinn
<mrkramps> obwohl die pixeldichte dann echt knackig ist
<Draygh> weiß nicht ob das hier mit rein gehört aber ich möchte mit Thunderbird ne XMPP verbinung für NAchrichten nutzen
<Draygh> angeblich ist mein Passwort falsch
<Draygh> für Facebook
<Draygh> bekomm da keine Verbinung aufgebaut dafür
<Draygh> woran kann das liegen normal sollte ja facebook auch irgendwie ein jabber id haben
<koegs> Bist du sicher das Facebook noch externe Clients erlaubt?
<musca> klarer fall von https://xkcd.com/1782/
<le_bot> Title: xkcd: Team Chat (at xkcd.com)
<tomreyn> Draygh: https://developers.facebook.com/docs/chat?_fb_noscript=1
<le_bot> Title: Chat API (Deprecated) - Graph API - Dokumentation - Facebook for Developers (at developers.facebook.com)
<tomreyn> ist aber nicht wirklich ein ubuntu-thema ;)
<Draygh> ne hat sich geklärt wird von Facebook nicht mehr unterstützt
<Draygh> forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=2927309
<Draygh> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=2927309
<le_bot> Title: Facebook will no longer provide XMPP support • mozillaZine Forums (at forums.mozillazine.org)
<tomreyn> Draygh: yo wie's auf der facebook-website steht die ich dir davor verlinkt hatte ;)
<Draygh> ja passiert schade eigentlich
<passt> ich habe unter ub1704 testweise ubuntu-gnome-desktop installiert und wieder gepurged. Jetzt habe ich im Anmeldeschirm immer noch die Auswahl Gnome (wayland) zur Auswahl. Wie werde ich dort die Auswahl der nicht mehr vorhandenen Arbeitsumgebung los?
<nagetier> passt: schau mal in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<Draygh> wie findet man es herraus ob ein Debian Server 32 oder 64 Bit System hat?
<_moep_> das hat m.w. mit ubuntu support wenig zu tun
<Draygh> entschuldigung
<mrkramps> Draygh, du musst die frage nur richtig stellen
<mrkramps> nvm, bist ja schon selber darauf gekommen
<Draygh> das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt wollte aber nciht frech rüberkommen
<_moep_> probier mal lscpu | grep op-mode
<mrkramps> das aber beides hardware, system wäre uname -a wegen kernel
<Draygh> gerade gemacht
<Draygh> x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Draygh> hat er mir rausgewurfen also 64 Bit
<mrkramps> check
<Draygh> hätte vorhin fragen sollen wie der Terminal Befehl für Ubuntu ist um herrauszufinden ob es 32 oder 64 Bit Version ist^
<BlauskaerM> haxxz0rz
<maredebianum> Moin, ich kriege die Grafik immer noch nicht zum laufen, U16 hat ati wohl nicht mehr, damit gehts aber von der LiveCD
<mrkramps> wat grafikkarte?
<mrkramps> und wat U16?
<maredebianum> Ich hab jetzt xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 installiert http://paste.ubuntu.com/24382571/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/24382614/ U16.04 LTS
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> der erste Paste ist unter LiveCD, der andere das Xorg.failsafe.log des nicht startenden Xservers
<mrkramps> da ist überhaupt kein treiber installiert
<mrkramps> naja, bzw. X versucht über radeondrmfb im framebuffer zu starten
<mrkramps> maredebianum, was hast du gemacht, bevor das passiert ist?
<maredebianum> mrkramps: was muss ich denn da installieren? radeon ist da, die GPU auch gelistet (RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550], gelistet in man radeon). Gemacht habe ich: fresh install
<mrkramps> maredebianum, nach "fresh install" schon aktualisierungen gemacht?
<maredebianum> mrkramps: klar, updates, eine ganze Reihe Pakete aus meiner Paketliste und eben den HWE noch explizit
<mrkramps> also keine frische neuinstallation …
<sash_> Nintendo sold more copies of Zelda for Switch than actual Switch consoles
<sash_> Sry
<maredebianum> mrkramps: wenn man so will ist es nicht direkt der boot nach dem installer, nein. Aber Symptom ist soweit stabil
<mrkramps> maredebianum, wird irgendwas beim HWE stack einspielen schief gelaufen sein
<mrkramps> oder meinst du mit hwe nur dieses eine paket xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04?
<maredebianum> mrkramps: hm, nach der wikiseite ist soweit alles rund gelaufen, apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 sagt, dass alles installiert ist, die Versionen stimmen auch mit denen der Tabelle https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/#berpruefung überein
<le_bot> Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maredebianum> aber irgendwas am ATI braucht noch einen Schubser
<maredebianum> maredebianum: ich könnte ja auch noch ganz gut ein paar Jahre mit 14.04 leben, falls ati partout nicht unter u16 will...
<Ascon> Hi@ll
<maredebianum> aber wenn die LiveCD tut, sollte es doch auch in der Installation möglich sein..
<mrkramps> maredebianum, ohne den hwe stack scheinbar auch kein problem, oder?
<maredebianum> hm, ohne gings auch nicht, dann habe ich den HWE installiert
<maredebianum> mrkramps: da stand was in der Doku, dass man nicht zurück kann? Kann es ja sonst mal versuchen
<mrkramps> maredebianum, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/
<le_bot> Title: LTS Enablement Stacks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maredebianum> habe jetzt den HWE entfernt, reboot, aber dasselbe Problem
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-15
<maredebianum> Moin, die LiveCD U16 mountet hier immer sda1 als /isodevice, obwohl ich in grub eine .iso auf sda7 zum booten angebe. Gibts da eine Einstellung zu (Kernelparameter o.ä.)?
<maredebianum> OK, ich musste jetzt echt das Verzeichnis auf sda1 umbenennen, dann wird das auf sda2 gefunden, obwohl ich ja eigentlich sda7 angab. Komisch, aber so muss es jetzt gehen.
<maredebianum> Der Installer kann leider trotzdem nicht auf sda1 installieren, weil er unbedingt /isodevice (sda2) aushängen will. meh
<jokrebel> Was machst Du da merkwürdiges?
<jokrebel> Ne LiveCD mountet normalerweise erst mal gar nichtd
<jokrebel> #nichts
<maredebianum> jokrebel: die Kiste will nicht von einer echten DVD starten (auch nicht: USB, interner Flash, non-IDE, you name it), also boote ich das .iso direkt mit einem entsprechenden grub-Eintrag. Das funktioniert auch soweit, und wenn man dann https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot liest, ist das auch beschrieben, dass man manuell umount machen muss...
<le_bot> Title: Grub2/ISOBoot - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> maredebianum: einzog logische Erklärung wäre: Du hast nicht von der LiveCD sondern von der .ISO gebootet
<maredebianum> jokrebel: exakt
<jokrebel> ...
<maredebianum> Installation 2 läuft, jetzt wird hoffentlich alles gut ;)
<Lembert> Hallo, ich hab ein Problem beim Starten von Ubuntu16.04Gnome. Seit ich gestern Nvidia Cuda installiert hab, kann ich den Rechner nicht mehr starten. Er kommt bis kurz vor die Gnome Anmeldung und dann hängt er in ner Art "Flimmer Schleife". Wie löse ich das, bzw. mache die Sache rückgängig?
<Lembert> Hat da evtl. Cuda was an den Grafiktreibern geändert?
<jokrebel> was ist Cuda überhaupt?
<Lembert> jokrebel, http://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux/ da ist ne kurze Beschreibung
<le_bot> Title: Installation Guide Linux :: CUDA Toolkit Documentation (at docs.nvidia.com)
<jokrebel> Lembert: Und das ist was offizielles aus den Ubuntuquellen? PPA? .deb?
<Lembert> ja
<Lembert> siehe hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nvidia_CUDA_installieren/
<le_bot> Title: Nvidia CUDA installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> da passt kein "ja"
<Lembert> ;)
<jokrebel> höchsten: ja - nein - nein ...oder so
<jokrebel> und das wäre durchaus wissenswert, welche Variante Du da genommen hast...
<Lembert> achso welche Variante, 
<Lembert> diese hier https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads
<Lembert> die Network Installation
<jokrebel> warum auch immer man da nicht apt nutzt...
<Lembert> wurde mir so empfohlen
<jokrebel> dann wend dich an den Empfehler
<Lembert> danke :)
<jokrebel> wer war das denn?
<Lembert> das Tutorial, dessen Link leider auf dem Rechner liegt der nicht startet -.-
<jokrebel> was dann aber ja anscheinend nicht aus Ubuntu(users) Empfehlungen besteht
<Frickelpit> Lembert: er startet doch
<Frickelpit> nur halt keine grafische Oberfläche, weil du was verbockt hast
<Lembert> Frickelpit, richtig
<Frickelpit> wechsel auf ein tty oder boote von einer Live-CD und mach deine Änderungen wieder rückgängig
<Lembert> ich werds versuchen
<jokrebel> hab ne PS2 Tastatur von Compaq mit ein paar Sondertasten. In den Tastatureinstellungen find ich dazu nichts und sie funktionieren auch nicht schon irgendwie vorbelegt.
<ppq> jokrebel, generieren sie nen keycode in xev? wenn ja kannst du ihnen relativ einfach ne funktion zuweisen über eins von vielen tools
<ppq> jokrebel, wenn in xev nichts kommt, kann es sein dass die tasten acpi events generieren
<ppq> das ist dann schon etwas frickeliger
<jokrebel> ppq: xev reagiert auf alles, aber nicht auf die oberste Reihe mit Sondertasten. Ist ein Compaq KB-9963 und für die gab es wohl bis 14.04 https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hotkeys/
<le_bot> Title: Hotkeys › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24387646/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> jokrebel, das sind die keycodes die du brauchst um den tasten mit xmodmap die events XF86Mail usw zuzuweisen
<ppq> !xmodmap
<le_bot> Informationen zu Xmodmap finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap
<jokrebel> ppq: Danke
<jokrebel> ppq: werd wohl doch sash_ s Rat folgen und die entsorgen. Hab noch eine andere PS2 gefunden (mit sogar noch mehr Sondertasten) und da gehn die meisten bereits passend vorbelegt. Wo lege ich den Rest fest, der noch nichts bewirkt/öffnet? (bei xev reagieren sie alle)
<jokrebel> ah ja - in den Tastaturkürzeln
<dreamon_> *** buffer overflow detected ***: safecopy terminated → Beim Versuch safecopy /dev/sdc ~/Rettung.img
<dreamon_> Welcher Buffer ist dort gemeint? Zuwenig Ram? Programminterner Fehler?7
<mrkramps> du meinst dieses safecopy von 2012?
<bekks> was kann safecopy was dd_rescue nicht kann?
<mrkramps> das wäre meine nächste frage gewesen
<Frickelpit> tolle buffer overflows würd ich behaupten
<bekks> :D
<dreamon_> Nunja. In meinem Fall bricht ddrescue ab. Laufwerk wird ausgehängt. Wollte es Testen ob safecopy das nicht macht.
<bekks> Dann sag ddrescue es soll nicht abbrechen.
<dreamon_> Eventuell überspringt es die fehlerhaften Bereiche schneller, so das er eingehängt bleibt.
<bekks> Unsinn.
<bekks> ddrescue bricht ohne zusätzliche Parameter ab, um die Kompatibilität zu dd zu bewahren.
<mrkramps> das laufwerk sollte ja ausgehängt sein
<dreamon_> bekks,  "Input file disappeared" kommt während ich ddrescue /dev/sdc /... mache
<bekks> Dann schau dir dmesg an, und schau Dir die Parameter an, die ddrescue akzeptiert.
<dreamon_> mrkramps, Hab mich nicht genau genug ausgedrückt. sollte heißen. fdisk zeigt es anschließend nicht mehr an
<mrkramps> ob der pufferüberlauf vielleicht auf das gleiche symptom zurückgehen könnte?
<dreamon_> Möglich. Es ist ein defekter Usb stick. Dessen Daten ich Retten möchte. Kumpel hat Tausende Bilder drauf. Und kein Backup..
<bekks> Also sind das keine wichtige Daten. dmesg angucken. Ursache finden.
<dreamon_> Ursache ist der defekte Stick. Ich suche ne möglichkeit ein Image zu ziehen das nicht nach 5Minuten abbricht.
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<bekks> Wie oft soll man dir das noch sagen?
<bekks> Da steht, was genau passiert und was zu der "Input file disappeared" Meldung führt. Mit diesem Wissen kannst du dann entscheiden welche Parameter du ddrescue mitgibst um evtl. doch noch ein vollständiges Image zu ziehen.
<mrkramps> oder journalctl -f mitlaufen lassen
<mrkramps> oder lnav -s
<mrkramps> letzteres scrollt syslog mit
<dreamon_> Darf ich nochmal nachfragen wegen der dmesg Ausgaben, ich hab ich schon mal angeschaut aber, das Zeug sagt mir nix.
<dreamon_> mrkramps, Mach ich. 
<bekks> Nur mit einem vollständiges Pastebin.
<dreamon_> Ich stelle gerade fest das dmesg -T alles loggt hat vor 14.04.2017 06:55Uhr. Woran könnte das liegen? Danach kommt nix mehr
<mrkramps> "Print human readable timestamps. The timestamp could be inaccurate!"
<bekks> Kommt da heute noch ein dmesg in einem Pastebin?
<dreamon_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24389905/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> bekks, Diesmal hat er 1.3GB kopiert dann ging der Punk ab. Letzte Zeile wird Endlos wiederholt bis ich abgebrochen hab.
<mrkramps> dreamon_, gddrescue schreibt doch ein log und kann den vorgang an dieser setelle wieder aufnehmen
<mrkramps> *stelle
<bekks> Wie lautet der komplette ddrescue Befehl?
<bekks> Und warum benutzt du dmesg -T und nicht dmesg?
<dreamon_> ddrescue /dev/sdc /home/dreamon/Stick.img
<dreamon_> bekks, Weil ich sehen wollte ob es alte logs sind. mit dem Zahlenzeug kann ich nichts anfangen.
<mrkramps> hm, error 110 müsste unzureichende stromversorgung sein
<dreamon_> mrkramps, Fehler tritt an allen USBs auf. Ist nur ein 32GB USB Stick
<dreamon_> USB3.0
<mrkramps> dreamon, 32gb usb3 an usb2 port oder usb2 an usb3 oder usb3 and usb3?
<dreamon> mrkramps, lnav -s → schöne Ausgabe. Nur konnte ich dort die Ausgaben nicht Copy/Pasten.
<mrkramps> dreamon, lnav zeigt dir nur /var/log/syslog in hübsch an
<dreamon> mrkramps, Ich habs an mehreren Rechnern versucht, auch an USB3 und USB2
<dreamon> Nach diesen Errors zeigt fdisk -l kein /dev/sdc mehr an.
<mrkramps> ja, weil die verbindung unterbrochen wurde
<dreamon> Die Fehler treten an immer wieder unterschiedlichen Stellen auf. Gestern war bei 700MB Ende heute gehts bis 1.3GB
<dreamon> Merkwürdiges Verhalten.Ich hab schon in Etappen auf ein anderes Gerät direkt kopiert. Aber ich weiß nicht ob das gut ist wenn ich --input-position immer neu setze.
<mrkramps> dreamon, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13653692/device-descriptor-read-64-error-110#13661508
<le_bot> Title: usb - device descriptor read/64, error -110 - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<mrkramps> der letzte beitrag in dem thread klingt übrigens komisch, ich hab da aber mehrere bestätigungen gefunden, dass das leuten geholfen hat oO
<mrkramps> dreamon, wobei es natürlich auch sein könnte, dass die hardware des sticks selber echt 'ne macke hat
<dreamon> Ob ein Usb Stick bis 1A zieht wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wären ja 5Watt. Das müßte ja Warm werden
<mrkramps> erster generation usb3 traue ich alles zu
<dreamon> mrkramps, Die hat definitiv ne Macke. 
<mrkramps> hast du ein y-kabel?
<dreamon> Daher will ich möglichst viel Irgendwohin schieben und dort das nach den Daten suchen.
<dreamon> Muß ich mal schauen. Versuch wäre es wert.
<mrkramps> dreamon, wie gesagt, gddrescue schreibt ein log mit
<mrkramps> alle fehler sowie endposition
<mrkramps> mit dem log kann man den vorgang immer wiederholen
<mrkramps> wenn du 1,3 GB hast, dann fängt der auch da wieder an
<mrkramps> spart zeit
<mrkramps> und ist sinn des ganzen
<dreamon> mrkramps, aber nicht standardmäßig? Muß man option setzen.
<mrkramps> eigentlich nicht
<dreamon> Oh.. wo speichert er hin.
<mrkramps> ich meine sowas wie NAME.img.log?
<mrkramps> oder ich hab mal geträumt, wie schön es wäre, wenn dem programm das täte?!
<dreamon> In den Ordner wo ich gerade bin? Da ist es nämlich nicht. /var/log find ichs auch nicht
<mrkramps> sry, hab das nur geträumt
<mrkramps> muss manuell angegeben werden
<dreamon> Ok, ich lass nochmal laufen und schau was er loggt
<dreamon> 1.4GB → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24390163/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Aber ich glaube er macht da mist. Weil er einfach errsize hochfährt und das Log riesig wird. 
<mrkramps> das ist egal
<mrkramps> stick wieder dran und den gleichen befehl mit gleicher logdatei durchstarten
<mrkramps> der arbeitet die fehler dann nochmal neu ab
<dreamon> ahso.. Ich dachte weil ipos nun auf 4500 steht das er den rest nun ignoriert.
<mrkramps> sonst halt mit -r 3 ein paar retries anfordern
<dreamon> kann ich die retries auf 0 setzen.. das er weitermacht .. er beißt sich da fest und macht nicht weiter
<mrkramps> er versucht es halt 3 mal vor und zurück und mitten durch
<dreamon> Ich hab festgestellt, das wenn er auf einen Fehler stößt, nicht mehr weitermacht bis er rausfliegt. Als ich ihn mal manuell mit --input-position auf 10GB gestellt hab, hat er bis zum Ende kopiert gehabt. Dauert 15Stunden.
<mrkramps> dann lass das -r halt weg
<mrkramps> oder benutze -n und hol dir nur das brauchbare raus und lass -r 1 oder so danach nochmal laufen
<dreamon> mrkramps, Ah das ist besser.. jetzt läuft er wieder weiter
<dreamon> Was bedeutet scraping in dem Zusammenhang -n?
<mrkramps> dreamon, sry aber … RTFM!!!!1111 =P
<dreamon> mrkramps, Ein weiß ich auch nicht ist auch ok ;)
<mrkramps> also grob übersetzt ohne technische details kratzt der die fehlerhaften blöcke aus
<mrkramps> ähnlich erklärt ist das hier https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html#Algorithm
<le_bot> Title: GNU ddrescue Manual (at www.gnu.org)
<mrkramps> copy, trim, scrap, retry
<mrkramps> das sind die vier schritte in denen das programm die blöcke abarbeitet
<dreamon> Ich bin am Übersetzen. Danke dir. Ich werde mal hartnäckig weitermachen. 
<mrkramps> wichtig ist erst mal, dass das image vollständig ist
<dreamon> mrkramps, Vielleicht wäre es besser wenn ich es 1:1 auf eine anderen Stick kopieren würde? Ich frag mich eh wie er das image schreibt. Wenn er das an verschiedenen stellen anfängt in ein Image zu kopieren.
<mrkramps> stick2stick is quatsch
<dreamon> oh. weil?
<mrkramps> mit 'nem image kann man mehr rumhuren
<mrkramps> und fängt nicht an verschiedenen stellen an
<mrkramps> sondern nach abbruch immer an der letzten position im image
<dreamon> Ah ja merke gerade daß das Image nun 10GB groß ist.. obwohl er nur bis 1.4GB kopiert hat nun nun Bei 10GB neu eingestiegen ist.
<mrkramps> das ja sinn der logdatei … mitunter
<dreamon> Ich dachte er schreibt es sequenziell.. aber er seek das 1:1 .. 
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-16
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> Frohe Ostern allerseits! :)
<tadeus_1> Hallo, es gibt doch bei Ubuntu Gnome eine Möglichkeit dieses Tray Menü das unten links immer rein und raus fährt, in die obere Zeile zum Ausschalter/Netzwerkstatus zu legen. Nach was muss ich da suchen bzw wie geht das?
<ahse> hallo zusammen ...
<ahse> kleine Anfängerfrage: ist es unbedenklich Updates von Ubuntu über öffentliche WLAN Netzwerke auszuführen? Normale Updates und jetzt auch das Upgrade auf 17.04. Ich denke mal das sollte kein Problem sein, denn soweit ich das verstehe hat jedes Repo einen GPG Key mit dem die Pakete signiert werden
<k1l_> richtig, die pakete sind signiert
<ahse> alles klar, danke!
<tadeus1> Hallo, es gibt doch bei Ubuntu Gnome eine Möglichkeit dieses Tray Menü das unten links immer rein und raus fährt, in die obere Zeile zum Ausschalter/Netzwerkstatus zu legen. Nach was muss ich da suchen bzw wie geht das?
<ring0> tadeus1, guck mal nach der gnome extension topicons
<sash_> Topicons Plus ;)
<ring0> exakt
<ring0> tadeus1, ab 16.10 ist es in den standard quellen als gnome-shell-extension-top-icons-plus, sonst über den browser installieren https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1031/topicons/
<le_bot> Title: TopIcons Plus - GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<tadeus1> ring0, super danke, funktioniert
<ring0> tadeus1, gerne :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-09
<doev> Wie erstelle ich am besten ein Image von einer Platte, die zu 75% keine Daten enthält?
<Frickelpit> Ein Image der Platte machst du am besten mit dd. Wenn du die Nullen nicht haben willst, mach kein Image
<doev> die will ich eigentlich nicht haben.
<Frickelpit> Was spricht dann gegen andere Lösungen wie z.B. rsync oder so?
<doev> Will es notfalls wieder herstellen können. incl. Partitionstabelle und Bootsektor.
<doev> wobei ....
<doev> Die Partitionstablle ist mal nicht so wichtig. Und ich könnte mit später in das System chrooten und mit initramfs den Bootsektor wieder herstellen, odder?
<Frickelpit> So ehrlich kann ich den Sinn hinter Bootsektor und Partitionstabellen in der Sicherung nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn das System stirbt, setzt man es eh neu auf udn da kannste auch direkt nur die Daten wieder rüberschaufeln und musst nicht noch händisch die fstab etc anpassen.
<doev> ja, notfalls halt mit der Live-CD das System chrooten, sollte doch funktionieren.
<maredebianum> Meine u16.04 hängen immer ewig mit stop jobs, rennen in timeouts. encrypted LVM oder auch nur home, unmount gelingt nicht. systemd problem?
<Tim__> Liebe Leserin, lieber Leser, mit meinem Live USB Stick versuche ich eine Verbindung zu einem Drucker mit Scanfunktion herzustellen. In Ubuntu gibt es ein GUI-Programm "Printers", mit dem neue Drucker hinzugefügt werden können. Aber ich kriege es dennoch nicht hin, den Drucker (EPSON) zu installieren. Würden Sie mir dabei mit einer Bedienungsanleitung helfen? Dafür wäre ich Ihnen sehr dankbar. Tim aus Lübeck
<Tim__> Der Drucker bietet in Windows auch die Möglichkeit, Druckaufträge kabellos zu starten.
<Tim__> Kann ich das auch mit Ubuntu nutzen?
<Tim__> Liebe Leserin, lieber Leser, mit meinem Live USB Stick versuche ich eine Verbindung zu einem Drucker mit Scanfunktion herzustellen. In Ubuntu gibt es ein GUI-Programm "Printers", mit dem neue Drucker hinzugefügt werden können. Aber ich kriege es dennoch nicht hin, den Drucker zu installieren. Würden Sie mir damit weiterhelfen? Tim Bötticher aus Lübeck
<Tim__> Wäre es möglich, die Druckaufträge an die FritzBox zu senden?
<Tim__> Brauche ich dafür den WPA-Schlüssel?
<Tim__> Oder brauche ich dafür das Fritz-Box-Passwort?
<Tim__> Wie kann ich meine Host-IP-Adresse herausfinden?
<Tim__> Den Drucker erkennt mein Betriebssystem ja, aber die Druckaufträge kommen nicht beim Drucker an
<dadrc> Was ist das denn für ein Drucker?
<Tim__> Das ist ein EPSON-Drucker
<Tim__> Der kann kopieren, scannen und drucken.
<Tim__> Modell XP-332
<Tim__> Der kann auch als Wi Fi Netzwerkdrucker benutzt werden.
<dadrc> Joa, sollte eigentlich gehen. Drucker ins WLAN, dann als Netzwerkdrucker hinzufügen
<dadrc> Eventuell vorher das Paket "printer-driver-escpr" installieren
<Burkeburke> Tach. Ich teste gerade die neueste Beta von 18.04. Gerade bei VPNs. Hab mal nen "sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn" gemacht aber beim einrichten der OpenVPN-Verbindung unter Netwerk bekomm ich einen "Fehler: VPN-Verbindungsbearbeitung kann nicht geladen werden". Woher kommt diese PRoblem?
<Frickelpit> !bionic
<Frickelpit> mh
<Frickelpit> Burkeburke: Anfragen vor der Veröffentlichung bitte in #ubuntu-de+1
<Burkeburke> aso, wusste nicht, dass es den channel gibt. Sorry
<Tim__> @dadrc: Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
<Tim__> Wie wird der Drucker ins W-LAN gebracht?
<Tim__> Brauche ich dafür das Passwort von der Fritz.Box? 
<Tim__> Oder brauche ich dafür eine IP-Adresse?
<Tim__> Oder brauche ich dafür den WPA-Schlüssel?
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ist Epson. Wahrscheinlich kannst Du irgendwo im Druckermenü ein WLAN auswählen und das entsprechende Passwort hinterlegen
<dadrc> Im Zweifelsfall mal in der Anleitung vom Drucker gucken
<Tim__> @dadrc: Jetzt habe ich den Drucker mit der FritzBox verbunden. 
<Tim__> Auf dem Display des Druckers ist das WiFi-Symbol eingeblendet worden.
<Tim__> Aber im GUI-Dialog Printers sehe ich den Drucker unter Network Printers noch nicht.
<Tim__> unter dem Menüpunkt find network printer muss ein Host eingegeben werden. 
<Tim__> Ist damit eine IP-Adresse gemeint?
<Tim__> oder etwas anderes?
<Tim__> Wie wird der Drucker als Netzwerkdrucker hinzugefügt?
<Tim__> Kann ich mit dem Befehl iwconfig die Hostadresse herausfinden?
<Tim__> Ist der Host der Laptop oder die Fritzbox?
<Tim__> Jetzt wurde der Drucker unter Network Printers aufgelistet.
<Tim__> Aber die Testseite wurde nicht gedruckt.
<DaVu> Tim__: welches Ubuntu verwendest du?
<Tim__> 14.04 glaube ich
<Tim__> 14.04.3 LTS steht da
<DaVu> per Konsole bitte: cat /etc/lsb-release | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> und dann bitte die URL, die du bekommst hie rein
<Tim__> http://termbin.com/lbee
<DaVu> jo, 14.04.3
<Tim__> Kannst du mit einer Helpdesksoftware meinen Drucker installieren?
<DaVu> gib mir noch nen kleinen Moment. Gerade was an der Arbeit zu tun. Melde mich gleich nochmal
<Burkeburke> Tim__, hast du mal gecheckt ob der Drucker von anderen PCs im Netzwerk gefunden wird?
<Tim__> nein, aber mein Laptop findet den jetzt. Im GUI-Dialog Printer steht 
<Tim__> Connections:
<Tim__> 1. IPP network printer via DNS-SD
<Tim__> 2. LPD/LPR queue 'PASSTHRU'
<Tim__> unter LPD/LPR queue 'PASSTHRU' gibts die Möglichkeit, eine Testseite zu drucken, aber die wurde nicht gedruckt.
<Tim__> wenn ich in dem ersten Menüpunkt "IPP network printer via DNS-SD" "forward" drücke,
<Tim__> sucht der Laptop nach Treibern, aber ich habe glaube ich keine richtigen Treiber auf der Festplatte.
<Burkeburke> Gibt oft für die Drucker auf den Websites der Hersteller Treiber, hast du da mal geschaut?
<Tim__> ich hab das vor ein paar Wochen schon mal versucht, aber das hat nicht geklappt. 
<Tim__> Kannst du mit einer Helpdesksoftware meinen Drucker installieren?
<DaVu> Tim__: bist du sicher, dass sich der Drucker im Netzwerk befindet und kennst du dessen IP?
<Tim__> Die IP steht da ja.
<DaVu> gut, wenn du sie also kennst, dann bitte mal zur Überprüfung per Konsole anpingen: ping <IP-des-Druckser>
<DaVu> wenn das klappt, dann haben die meisten Drucker auch ein Web-Interface. Du solltest also ohne Installation einen Browser öffnen können und dort die IP des Druckers eingeben und dann solltest du das Webinterface des Druckers sehen
<DaVu> ist das der Fall?
<Tim__> Ja stimmt
<DaVu> ok, also siehst du das Webinterface?
<Tim__> ja
<Tim__> inwiefern hilft mir das weiter?
<DaVu> sehr gut. Welcher Epson Drucker ist es genau? Sorry, wenn du das schon mal gesagt hast ;)
<Tim__> Ich sehe den Tintenfüllstand
<Tim__> das ist der xp 332
<DaVu> Naja, wir wissen schon mal, dass sich der Drucker sicher im Netzwerk befindet und du kennst auch sicher seine IP
<DaVu> Das ist von Vorteil
<Tim__> Ich würde gerne mit dem Webinterface Druckaufträge abgeben. Geht das?
<DaVu> Nein
<DaVu> Wenn du auf Einstellungen gehst und dort dann auf "Drucker" solltest du ein ähliches Fenster wie: https://imgur.com/a/cjnu4
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<DaVu> bekommen, richtig?
<Tim__> ja
<Tim__> da steht im Moment nur der Knopf "add"
<DaVu> Das ist ok
<DaVu> Das wäre das Equivalent zu "Hinzufügen" im Screenshot von mir
<Tim__> ja 
<DaVu> kannst du bitte mal auf "add" klicken und dann sollte da irgendwas von wegen "Network printer" stehen (wenn es bei dir auf englisch ist)
<DaVu> ist das so?
<DaVu> wenn nicht, dann bitte mal einen Screenshot davon
<DaVu> gern auch über imgur dann
<DaVu> Wenn du Glück hast, ist unter "Network printer" dein Drucker auch schon gelistet
<Tim__> ja ist er auch.
<DaVu> Gut, dann wähle ihn aus
<DaVu> Dann sollte sich die IP Adresse eigentlich automatisch eintragen, oder?
<DaVu> anstelle von "IPP Netzwerkdrucker via DNS-SD" nimmst du dann "LPD/LPR-Warteschleife >>PASSTHRU<<"
<DaVu> Zumindest läuft hier ein Epson Drucker (WF-2630) problemlos im Netzwerk
<DaVu> mit LPP/LPR
<DaVu> LPD/LPR meinte ich
<Tim__> ja
<Tim__> ich hab jetz "LPD/LPR ..." gewählt.
<Tim__> im Folgenden werde ich nach Treibern gefragt.
<DaVu> steht oben dann schon die IP dring?
<DaVu> drin
<DaVu> bzw. stand die IP dort?
<Tim__> ja die IP schon
<DaVu> gut, da sollte ggf sowas wie: 192.168.0.150:515 gestanden haben, oder?
<Tim__> da hab ich jetzt die Wahl zwischen select printer driver from database oder
<Tim__> ja das stand da
<Tim__> oder provide ppd file
<DaVu> sehr gut. Wenn du dann auf Weiter klickst, wirst du nach Treibern gefragt?
<Tim__> oder search for a printer driver to download
<DaVu> kannst du dort kein Modell auswählen?
<Tim__> ich war so weit schon mal, als ich den Drucker mit einem Kabel an den Laptop angeschlossen hatte, aber das hat nicht geklappt.
<Tim__> Das Modell steht nicht zur Wahl
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> hast du dir schon mal einen Treiber für Linux geladen, der zum Drucker passt?
<Tim__> ja
<Tim__> das hat nicht geklappt.
<Tim__> Ich hab jetzt das Paket TeamViewer.deb auf der Festplatte. Kannst du mir helfen und
<Tim__> mit dem TeamViewer meinen Drucker installieren?
<DaVu> Nein
<DaVu> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/
<le_bot> Title: EPSON Download Center (at download.ebz.epson.net)
<DaVu> dort bitte den namen des Druckers eingeben: xp-332
<Burkeburke> Tim__, anstatt den Teamviewer herunterzuladen wäre es doch sinnvoller mal zu schauen ob es nicht einen funktionierenden Druckertreiber gibt. Davon hast du auch generell mehr als wenn dir das jemand einfach ferneinstellt :)
<DaVu> Burkeburke: gibt es. Ich habe ihn schon gefunden
<DaVu> er muss nur das machen, was ich ihm sage
<DaVu> da isser: https://imgur.com/a/MhPFj
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<DaVu> auf einer der nachfolgenden Seite steht dann: 
<DaVu> In order to install these drivers, you need to install LSB package (version 3.2 or later) beforehand
<DaVu> Für Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install lsb
<DaVu> Hier der direkte Link: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=71623&DSCCHK=e1fdb812f3b09b3da605fd49ef90a9e43b62db49
<le_bot> Title: Epson - drivers & downloads (at download.ebz.epson.net)
<DaVu> dort unten auf "Accept" klicken, vorher den obigen Befehl ausführen um LSB zu installieren
<DaVu> Tim__: ist das bei dir ein 32 oder 64 bit system?
<DaVu> ^^ oom provoziert ;)
<Burkeburke> tjoar
<Tim__> @Burkeburke: soll ich den generic driver oder den printer utility oder den all-in-one driver herunterladen?
<Burkeburke> https://imgur.com/a/MhPFj
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<Tim__> @DaVu: soll ich den generic driver oder den printer utility driver oder den all-in-one driver herunterladen?
<Burkeburke> Du brauchst das hier: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=71623&DSCCHK=e1fdb812f3b09b3da605fd49ef90a9e43b62db49
<le_bot> Title: Epson - drivers & downloads (at download.ebz.epson.net)
<DaVu> der generic ist ok. nimm einfach den Link, den dir Burkeburke gegeben hat
<Burkeburke> vor dem installieren noch sudo apt-get install lsb
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> genau
<DaVu> Tim__: hast du ein 32 oder 64 bit System?
<Tim__> 64 bit glaube ich
<DaVu> uname -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<Tim__> auf der Linkseite stehen sechs verschiedene Dateien zur wahl
<DaVu> ja, wissen wir
<Tim__> brauch ich alle sechs Dateien?
<DaVu> uname -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> nein
<DaVu> nochmal poste ich den Befehl nicht, sonst bekomme ich auf die Mütze, weil ich spamme :D
<Tim___> Hi - jetzt versuche ich anhand dieser http://download.ebz.epson.net/faq/linux/faq_ll_00002.html
<le_bot> Title: FAQ:LL00002 Printing via the network interface (at download.ebz.epson.net)
<Tim___> Bedienungsanleitung zu drucken.
<DaVu> ok, mach was du möchtest ;)
<Tim___> Dabei werde ich zur Eingabe eines Benutzernamens und eines Passwortes aufgefordert.
<DaVu> Ich bin dann raus ausm Thema. viel Spaß und noch viel Erfolg
<Tim___> Aber ich benutze im eine Ubuntuprobierversion ohne Benutzername.
<Burkeburke> Tim___, es is doch eigentlich nicht so schwierig, du musst doch nur die entsprechende Datei von der Website ziehen und dich dann an die Anweisungen auf der Seite halten.
<Tim___> da sind ja sechs verschiedene Dateien
<Tim___> welchen Dateityp brauche ich denn dafür
<Tim___> ?
<DaVu> naja...auch nur die halbe wahrheit. Es wird ein *.deb Paket runter geladen. Da muss man schon wissen, wie man das installiert
<Tim___> .deb oder einen anderen?
<Burkeburke> deswegen hat dich DaVu gebeten, mal die Ausgabe von uname -a | nc termbin.com 9999 zu posten, damit man dir diese Frage beantworten kann
<DaVu> Tim___: ich habe 3 Mal nach: uname -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> gefragt
<DaVu> wir müssen GENAU wissen, ob es ein 32 oder 64 bit system ist
<DaVu> von "glaube ich" kommen wir nicht weiter
<Tim___> http://termbin.com/evhs
<DaVu> gut, 64 bit
<DaVu> Dann brauchst du: epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.20-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<DaVu> und auch nur das
<Tim___> ja hab ich gemacht
<DaVu> die anderen sind für andere Linux-Systeme bzw. für 32 bit Systeme
<DaVu> hast du das also runter geladen? Siehst du die Datei in deinem Download-Ordner?
<Tim___> ja seh ich
<DaVu> gut mach mal bitte: ls -l ~/Downloads/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<Tim___> http://termbin.com/znl0
<DaVu> sehr gut
<DaVu> dann bitte jetzt: cd ~/Downloads/
<DaVu> gemacht?
<Tim___> ja
<DaVu> dann jetzt bitte: dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.20-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<DaVu> stop
<DaVu> das war falsch
<DaVu> dann jetzt bitte: sudo dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.20-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<DaVu> ^^ so
<DaVu> hast du vorher auch: sudo apt-get lsb 
<DaVu> gemacht?
<Tim___> nein
<DaVu> o.O
<DaVu> warum nicht?
<DaVu> das haben wir mehrmals gesagt
<Burkeburke> bricht die install in dem Fall nicht eh ab? Oder läuft das problemlos durch?
<Tim___> kann ich das nachträglich einfügen
<DaVu> Ja, die Installation wird wahrscheinlich fehl schlagen
<DaVu> man kann es auch mit STRG-C abbrechen
<DaVu> dann halt erst: sudo apt-get install lsb
<DaVu> und dann den dpkg befehl von oben
<DaVu> schlägt es dann immer noch fehl, brauchen wir die komplette Ausgabe
<Tim___> uname -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<Tim___> http://termbin.com/85t9
<Tim___> schlug fehl
<DaVu> das brauchen wir nicht mehr
<DaVu> Dann musst du mal das im Terminal markieren und auf pastebin.com pasten
<Tim___> hier bitte:
<Tim___> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install lsb Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree       Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  lsb : Depends: lsb-core (>= 4.1+Debian11ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed        Depends: lsb-graphics (>= 4.1+Debian11ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed    
<DaVu> sudo apt-get install -f
<Tim___> https://pastebin.com/68RUzz4J
<le_bot> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install lsb Reading package lists... Do - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<DaVu> oder halt anders herum
<DaVu> sudo apt-get -f install
<DaVu> und dann ggf nochmal: sudo apt-get install lsb
<Tim___> Das kam dabei raus:
<Tim___> https://pastebin.com/dXyKsA2F
<le_bot> Title: Possible Spam Detected (at pastebin.com)
<DaVu> jetzt bitte nochmal: sudo apt-get install lsb
<Tim___> Dabei ist ein Fehler aufgetreten:
<Tim___> https://pastebin.com/9cZiAFRw
<le_bot> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install lsb Reading package lists... Do - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<DaVu> ok, dann halt manuell
<DaVu> siehst du diese ganzen "Depends" Zeilen?
<Tim___> ja
<Tim___> was ist damit?
<Tim___> sind das Links?
<DaVu> gib mir mal bitte die Ausgabe von: apt-cache policy lsb-core | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> Nein, das sind fehlende Abhängigkeiten
<Tim___> http://termbin.com/3ane
<DaVu> Die Frage ist halt, warum sie nicht installiert werden
<DaVu> gut, das sieht nicht verkehrt aus
<Tim___> Ich benutze eine Testversion, sie läuft direkt vom USB-Stick.
<DaVu> warum das?
<Tim___> Nichts wird dauerhaft auf der Festplatte bleiben.
<DaVu> ok, also ist das hier Zeitverschwedung?
<DaVu> Weil aufm USB-Stick wird es auch nicht permanent bleiben
<DaVu> Das ist nach nem Reboot wieder weg, wenn du pech hast
<Tim___> Ich will aus diesem ganzen Vorgang ein Skript machen, dass bei jedem Start vom USB-Stick erneut abläuft
<DaVu> Du wolltest das machen?
<Tim___> Genauso stelle ich auch bei jedem Start meine Tastatur mit setxkbmap de um.
<DaVu> in welcher Skriptsprache denn?
<Tim___> So stelle ich mir das jedenfalls vor
<Tim___> ich kenne nur bash
<stevieh> du willst nen automatischen Installer für ein system machen?
<DaVu> ok, sei mir mal nicht böse, aber es wundert mich, dass du bash-scripte schreiben kannst, aber nicht weißt, wie man einen Treiber runter lädt und diesen per dpkg installiert
<stevieh> darf ja jeder mal anfangen.
<Tim___> Ich müsste mich da erst wieder einlesen.
<DaVu> ja, sicher
<DaVu> sollte sich auch nicht böse anhören ;)
<stevieh> was ist denn der Zweck des Spiels?
<DaVu> ich würde es dann nur nicht unter Ubuntu 14.04.3 machen
<DaVu> bzw. die Endgültige Installation und das implementieren des Druckers müsste doch dann immer noch manuell laufen...also über GUI, oder nicht?
<stevieh> ah, irgendein drucker zeugse...
<DaVu> ja
<stevieh> naja, alles über nen proxy juckeln, schauen, was gebraucht wird, das in ein lokales repo und fertig.
<Tim___> Aber die Datei .deb könnte doch auch mit dem Terminal heruntergeladen werden oder?
<DaVu> hehe ;)
<DaVu> natürlich, wenn du den genauen Link kennst
<DaVu> weißt, ob es ein 32 oder 64 bit system ist
<DaVu> da darfst du einige Checks mit in das Script einbauen
<DaVu> und dann darf auch nichts fehl schlagen, so wie bei dir gerade
<Burkeburke> Gibts diese USB-Installs nicht auch als permanentsystem sofern man da ne extra partition drauf anlegt?
<Tim___> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=71623&DSCCHK=e1fdb812f3b09b3da605fd49ef90a9e43b62db49
<le_bot> Title: Epson - drivers & downloads (at download.ebz.epson.net)
<Tim___> das ist doch der genaue Link
<Tim___> das ist wirklich unbefriedigend bisher
<Tim___> wenn ich den Vorgang bei jedem Drucken erneut durchführen müsste wäre das ja auch akzeptabel
<Tim___> auch ohne ein Skript
<DaVu> Diesen Vorgang musst du bei einer echten Installation nur einmal durchführen. Halt solange bis alles installiert ist
<DaVu> Willst du etwas Ubuntu ausschließlich über USB betreiben?
<DaVu> s/etwas/etwa
<Tim___> Kann ich die Datei mit .deb denn über den GUI-Dialog "Printers" direkt einbinden?
<DaVu> nein, ein deb-paket muss installiert werden
<DaVu> Ubuntu ist sehr mit Debian verwandt, welches deb-pakete zur Installation verwendet
<Tim___> etwas anderes kann ich im Moment nicht realisieren
<DaVu> was ist denn normalerweise auf dem Rechner installiert?
<DaVu> Windows?
<Tim___> brauche ich dafür den Wine Emulator?
<Tim___> ja
<DaVu> was? Nein, du brauchst kein Wine
<Tim___> oder einfach Doppelklick auf die Datei mit .deb
<DaVu> nein
<Tim___> ?
<stevieh> ob das Ubuntu auf nem USB Stick ist oder auf ner Platte ist doch wurscht.
<DaVu> deb-pakete installiert man mit: dpkg -i <paketname>.deb
<Tim___> das hat ja nicht funktioniert vorhin
<DaVu> stevieh: er hat es als Testversion laufen
<DaVu> also nicht auf einem USB-Stick installiert
<stevieh> na, das ist dann natürlich nix
<DaVu> sag ich ja
<DaVu> Tim___: das hat vorhin nicht funktioniert, weil lsb nicht installiert war
<DaVu> lsb konnte nicht installiert werden, weil abhängigkeiten nicht aufgelöst wurden
<DaVu> und die fehlenden Pakete nicht installiert wurden
<DaVu> das wäre ggf. bei einer echten Installation anders
<DaVu> da du das aber nicht hast, ist das hier leider Zeitverschwendung
<Tim___> Mist
<DaVu> Ist das ein Laptop oder Dekstop?
<Tim___> und warum geht das nicht mit CUPS?
<DaVu> Desktop
<Tim___> ein Laptop
<DaVu> dann nimm 30 euro in die Hand, kauf dir eine alte 2.5" HDD und installiere Ubuntu darauf
<DaVu> dann baust du die Platten halt um, wenn du kein Dualboot haben möchtest
<Tim___> ich hatte vorhin localhost 631 oder so ähnlich in die Adresszeile vom Browser eingetipt.
<DaVu> ja, das ist cups
<DaVu> und wenn du keine Treiber hast, wirds schwer
<Tim___> ich denk CUPS ist der Treiber?
<stevieh> wenn cups die treiber hat gehts mit cups, ansonsten brauchst du die treiber.
<stevieh> cups ist das Framework
<DaVu> Tim___: ganz ehrlich....lies dich erstmal etwas mehr ein, wenn du schon länger ausm Thema bist
<stevieh> :-D
<DaVu> Das ist nicht böse gemeint und ich greife dich nicht an
<DaVu> nur damit du das nicht falsch verstehst
<DaVu> nur fehlt dir leider grundlegendes Wissen um das zu realisieren, was du hier versuchst
<stevieh> btw. kann man auf einen USB stick auch ein Ubuntu installieren.
<DaVu> natürlich
<DaVu> wenn man weiß wie
<Tim___> @Burkeburke: kannst du diese Abhängigkeiten auflösen?
<DaVu> Ich kann sie auflösen mit einem 16.04 hier bei mir an meinem Laptop installiert
<DaVu> aber halt nicht in einer Testversion sondern eine native Installation
<DaVu> Ich sitze gerade noch an der Arbeit mit einem Epson Drucker im Netzwerk
<DaVu> da musste ich das alles auch entsprechend machen
<Tim___> Ich hab doch die Treiberdatei.
<DaVu> hilf dir nicht
<Tim___> Kann ich die nicht in CUPS einbinden?
<DaVu> seufz
<DaVu> nochmal, es ist ein deb-paket welches installiert werden muss
<DaVu> klar soweit?
<DaVu> die Installation schlug fehl, weil die Installation von lsb gefehlt hat
<Tim___> Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich eine Archivdatei und eine .tar - Datei. 
<DaVu> diese schlug auch fehl, weil die Abhängigkeiten nicht aufgelöst werden konnten
<Tim___> Die konnte ich sogar mit dem GUI-Dialog Printers finden.
<DaVu> etc......
<DaVu> deb ist weder ein Archiv noch ein tar
<DaVu> wobei ein tar ein Archiv ist ;)
<DaVu> du kannst eine deb-datei nicht entpacken
<Tim___> Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Irgendeinen Weg muss es doch auch für mich geben.
<stevieh> klar kann man, nützt nur nix ;-)
<DaVu> ja, eine native installation
<DaVu> ggf halt auch auf nem USB-Stick
<DaVu> oder einer anderen Platte
<DaVu> oder im Dual-boot
<DaVu> oder oder oder
<DaVu> Eine Ubuntu-Testversion vom USB gebootet dient nicht zum permanenten Betrieb. Damit kann man z. B. Daten retten (chroot vielleicht sogar) oder grundlegend checken ob Ubuntu auf der Kiste bootet oder nicht
<DaVu> Für alles weitere ist ein "Testlauf" nicht zu verwenden. Daher heißt es ja auch "Test"
<DaVu> Tim___: du könntest auch Ubuntu in einer VM installieren
<DaVu> via Virtualbox z. B.
<DaVu> dann kannst du von windows aus die VM starten und dann Ubuntu verwenden, wenn du es brauchst.
<DaVu> Im Endeffekt ist das aber dann alles eine native Installation und kein Test mehr
<Frickelpit> <DaVu> du kannst eine deb-datei nicht entpacken <- kann man, dpkg macht auch nichts anderes
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> aber dann sind die daten ja immer noch nicht an richtiger stelle, oder?
<Frickelpit> nein
<DaVu> wo man dann wieder wissen muss, wohin sie gehören
<Frickelpit> du musst aber ein target directory beim entpacken angeben
<Frickelpit> Schau dir mal ein Paket mit dpkg -c einfach an :)
<DaVu> ok, macht er
<DaVu> Das Ding ist halt auch, wenn für einen Drucker nur ppd-Dateien geliefert werden, sind das im endeffekt doch auch nur Textdateien, mit Informationen, was ein Drucker kann und was nicht, oder?
<DaVu> ha, postscript, das Wort hat mir gerade gefehlt
<DaVu> kann gut sein, dass in so einem deb-paket dann auch nur die PPDs drin sind
<DaVu> Frickelpit: danke für den Tip. Das sieht interessant aus
<Tim___> Auch in der Testversion habe ich Zugriff auf die Festplatte von Windows.
<Fussel> hi, volgendes problem: ich hab einen "kundenmonitor" an meinen rechner angeschlossen. und der steht genau mir abgeneigt so das ich ihn nicht sehe. wie bekomme ich hin das zu kontrolieren ohne das der kunde meinen monitor sieht?
<stevieh> wus?
<Fussel> *das zu kontrollieren was darauf abgebildet ist,...
<Fussel> ja schwierig zu erklären
<stevieh> wenn ich deinen wirren satz richtig verstehe würde ich jetzt einfach vnc sagen?
<Fussel> ich komm gleich
<Fussel> vitual dings irgendwas?
<Fussel> schaue ich mir mal an
<stevieh> tu das
<dadrc> kommt drauf an, was auf dem komischen kundenmonitor läuft, würd ich sagen
<Fussel> stevieh, ich hab zwei monitore, einen sehe ich nicht, wie bekomme ich es hin zu sehen was der externe monitor hergibt?
<stevieh> ich hätte auch sagen können, kunde augen zuhalten und Monitor rumdrehen
<Fussel> na doll
<stevieh> ja, am einfachsten einen vnc mit laufen lassen. 
<Fussel> jetzt halte mal als arbeiter nem professor die augen zu ;)
<stevieh> oder wenn es nicht "live" sein soll einfach ein paar screenshots machen von zeit zu zeit.
<Fussel> danke stevieh :)
<Fussel> nö das wars nicht.
<Fussel> keinen entfernten rechner, nur monitor: ich will quasi auf meinem primären monitor angezeigt bekommen was auf dem secundären läuft, gerne auch andersru :>
<Fussel> m
<Fussel> oder geht das auch mit vnc... das kommt dann aber im normalen wiki nicht vor :>
<Burkeburke> einfach monitor spiegeln?
<Fussel> ich habe sachen auf meinem monitor die der kunde nicht sehen sollte
<Fussel> ich brauch quasi ebbes: um dem kunden zu zeigen was ich ihm zeigen will
<Fussel> und nix anderes
<Fussel> mir kommt da eine idee mit dem browser...
<Fussel> wenn man nuir ihn spiegeln könnte
<Fussel> also den browser
<Fussel> einzelne tabs vieleicht, da könnte ich sogar hin und her schieben
<Fussel> bgibts keinen ciosk-modus für externe monitore?
<Fussel> ohweh, bitte ohne kde
<Fussel> keine chance
<Fussel> ich hätte ja noch tastatur und maus damit der kunde selber einwirkenkann :D
<Fussel> ich will ihm ja nix vorgooglen
<sdx23> zwei Xserver und dazu vnc.
<Burkeburke> Is das Gnome, was neuerdings (17.10/18.04) in Ubuntu mitgeliefert wird, im großen und Ganzen mit nem stock Gnome zu vergleichen oder wurde da viel angepasst?
<Burkeburke> Sitz nämlich seid zwei Tagen zum ersten Mal vor ner Gnome shell und frag mich bei vielen Dingen, ob die so müssen :)
<jokrebel> die frage ist nie "ob die so müssen" ... eher "wie mach ich es möglichst so wie ich es will"
<jokrebel> und es heist "seit" in dem Fall </klugscheip>
<jokrebel> ß sogar
<k1l_> Burkeburke: nein, ubuntu hat die gnome shell (die jetzt standard ist) schon angepasst um es etwas ähnlicher zu unity zu machen.
<Burkeburke> jokrebel,  stimmt.
<jokrebel> es geht aber durchaus "noch ähnlicher" zu konfigurieren
<k1l_> Burkeburke: wenn du dich dafür interessierst: hier gibts ne blogserie zu dem thema, was sie alles vom stadard gnome verändert haben: https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/14/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-1/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu GNOME Shell in Artful: Day 1 · ~DidRocks (at didrocks.fr)
<Burkeburke> k1l_, interessant, da werd ich tatsächlich mal reinschauen
<Burkeburke> Die Frage stellte sich mir als Alt-Tab-Linkspfeil nicht das gewohnte Resultat gebracht hat, nämlich ein weiteres Fenster der gleichen Programinstanz hervorzuholen
<k1l_> Burkeburke: ja, gnome macht da einiges anders. einiges davon war ja damals auch erst der grund warum unity als desktop gestartet wurde. aber jetzt kann man den schwarzen peter einfach auf gnome schieben :)
<Burkeburke> Dann zitier ich mal jokrebel und frage "wie mach ich es möglichst so wie ich es will"? ;) Ich hab schonmal im gnome tweak tool geschaut ("Gnome Optimierungen" heißt das hier wohl) aber da nix konkretes gefunden
<Burkeburke> Früher gabs da doch gconf für
<castor> genau
<jokrebel> tweak tools ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz. Und dann kann man sich noch "für oben" ein paar Extensions holen 
<k1l_> Burkeburke: gconf ist schon lange tot. dconf ist es seit gnome3
<Burkeburke> Da bei den Extensions wollt ich eh mal schauen ob ich  da nen vernünftigen system monitor als applet finde
<redknight> Ich steh grad auf dem Schlauch: kann ich (zB mit apt-cache) irgendwie alle Pakete einer Quelle auflisten?
<Burkeburke> k1l_, gut zu wissen
<k1l_> Burkeburke: standard ist, dass man etwas wartet und dann werden alle gruppierten fenster ausgeklappt
<jokrebel> Burkeburke: Dafür willst Du vielleicht die Extension system-monitor
<castor> @redknight: meinst du apt list?
<redknight> castor: ich hatte mich auf apt-cache policy eingeschossen, aber apt list | grep tut
<redknight> Dank dir
<castor> gern geschehen :-)
<k1l_> Burkeburke: scheint als wenn der gnome standard für das wehcseln mehrerer fenster alt+^ ist?
<Burkeburke> k1l_,  bei dem Standard muss ich auch mit der Pfeilruntertaste erstmal eine Ebene Runter, ehe ich das entsprechende Fenster selektieren kann, also kann ich mir da das warten eigentlich auch sparen. Da ist alt+^ schon deutlich besser.
<Burkeburke> Danke für den Tipp, übrigens, Wieder was gelernt. Wobei ich als Distributor dieses Verhalten evtl auch an Unity   angepasst  hätte..
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-10
<Approach> Ist es moeglich mein Passwort vom privaten schluessel zu aendern? Ohne das sich der public key aendert?
<vlt> Approach: Ja.
<jokrebel> is ja auch witzig. Bei nem lubuntu 16.04 LTS ist zwar dejadup vorinstalliert, aber das für djadup nötige duplicity fehlt
<Satorifoxtrott> mooin
<Satorifoxtrott> moin
<Satorifoxtrott> Ich habe auf einem Lenovo Thinkpad R61 eine ubuntu version 17.10  installiert.
<dadrc> kann man machen
<Satorifoxtrott> Das Problem ist jetzt aber die eingebaute Wlan Karte kann ich nicht ansteuern.
<dadrc> Was ist denn da drin? Zeig mal die Ausgabe von `lspci` in einem Pastebin
<Satorifoxtrott> Wo waren wir stehen geblieben?
<dadrc> Was ist denn da drin? Zeig mal die Ausgabe von `lspci` in einem Pastebin
<Satorifoxtrott> Ach ja Wlankarte vom Lenovo Thinkpad R61
<Fuchs> da gibt es unterschiedliche Modelle
<Fuchs> deswegen lspci 
<Fuchs> im besten Fall ist es die Intel
<Satorifoxtrott_> Moment, dass dauert noch, da mein Lenovo einen Bluescreen hatte. Windows zerschossen.
<ppq> war das R61 nicht noch von IBM?
<Fuchs> Ja
<Fuchs> war mein erstes Thinkpad
<Fuchs> damals noch mit iwl2200 oder so
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-11
<nubcake> hallo allerseits, kann ich mittels clonezilla ein festplattenimage (die quellplatte war 1.5tb groß jedoch nur ~400gb belegt) auf eine kleinere (zielplatte ist 1tb) festplatte spielen? mit den standardoptionen hab ich das leider nicht hinbekommen.
<Fussel> nubcake, dazu nimmt man auch eher gparted
<Fussel> also platte spiegeln, partition verkleinern, wieder spiegeln
<Fussel> das spiegeln nicht unbedingt, aber das verkleinern doch mit gparted
<nubcake> Fussel, danke. nur hab ich die quellplatte nicht mehr, ist leider kaputt.
<Tim__> Guten Tag!
<Tim__> Zur Zeit versuche ich, einen Drucker mit meinem Ubuntulaptop zu verbinden.
<Tim__> Müsste der W-LAN-Drucker nicht im Bildschirm oben rechts unter dem Strahlungssymbol erscheinen?
<DaVu> Tim__: Das hatten wir doch alles schon
<DaVu> und um deine Frage zu beatnworten. Nein, Dort erscheint er nicht
<Tim__> Weil oben rechts stehen bei mir nämlich die Namen von irgendwelchen Druckern in der Nähe.
<DaVu> Dort stehen weitere WLAN Netzwerke
<DaVu> Dort können auch Drucker stehen, wenn der Drucker vielleicht seinen eigenen AP hat oder vielleicht auch einen eigenen Printserver mit sich bringt 
<DaVu> Bei dir und deinem Epson ist das aber anders. Du verbindest deinen Drucker mit deinem WLAN, lädst dir den Treiber runter, installierst diesen und richtest dann den Drucker als Netzwerkdrucker ein
<DaVu> In deinem Fall verbindest du nicht deinen Laptop mit dem WLAN des Druckers
<Tim___> noch was: Wenn ich eine .txt-Datei drucken will - kann die auch ohne Treiber gedruckt werden?
<DaVu> lass dir die Frage nochmal kurz den Kopf gehen 
<DaVu> +durch
<DaVu> Nur mal so zur Überlegung...du möchtest einen Drucker ansprechen und diesem einen Druckauftrag geben. Damit du den Drucker ansprechen kannst, benötigst du einen Treiber... ;)
<Fuchs> rein theoretisch geht reiner Text tatsaechlich ohne, weil es dafuer generische Drucksprachen gibt 
<Fuchs> aber das nur als Randbemerkung
<DaVu> du meinst postscript?
<Fuchs> als Beispiel 
<Tim___> wäre das leicht zu machen auch für Laien?
<Fuchs> Nein, Du, lieber Tim___, willst, wie Dir nun schon oft genug gesagt worden ist, einen Treiber fuer Deinen Drucker installieren
<DaVu> ^^ und das am betsen NICHT mit einem Ubuntu als Testversion
<DaVu> Alternativen dazu wurden auch schon etliche genannt
<DaVu> Es bringt ja nichts dich mit Postscript, Ghostscript oder sonst was weiter zu verwirren. Das wäre (meiner Meinung nach) kontraproduktiv
<Tim___> Gestern hatte ich ja eine .deb-Datei heruntergeladen. Aber mit der hat es nicht geklappt. Noch davor habe ich schon einmal eine .tar-Datei heruntergeladen. Aber damit hatte es auch nicht geklappt.
<DaVu> Ja, und das alles wurde dir erklärt. Mehrfach
<DaVu> nochmal...da ich es aus dem kopf noch weiß....
<Tim___> Das Ubuntusystem fest auf der Laptopfestplatte zu installieren wäre mir zu riskant. Ich habe Angst, dabei die Daten des Windowssystems zu verlieren.
<DaVu> Virtuelle Maschine ist in dem Fall das passende Stichwort
<DaVu> Für Windows "Virtualbox" runter laden, Platte erzeugen und dann darauf Ubuntu als VM installieren
<Tim___> In mein Windowssystem komme ich ja im Moment gar nicht mehr rein, weil ich den Befehl net user times falsch verwendet habe.
<Tim___> Ich kann im Moment nur auf die Daten von Windows zugreifen.
<DaVu> Es wäre, glaube ich, langsam besser, wenn du dir jemanden aus deinem Bekanntenkreis suchst, der sich besser auskennt
<DaVu> Du könntest die Daten von windows sichern (externe Festplatte) und Windows neu aufsetzen
<DaVu> oder, wenn die Daten gesichert werden, Ubuntu testen
<DaVu> oder dann auch gleich ein Dual-Boot System einrichten
<dreamon__> Oki Drucker C3200 (etwas angestaubtes Gerät) hat einen Fehler. Er hat nur USB Anschluß. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das unter Ubuntu auszulesen, was der Fehler ist? 
<dreamon__> Die Blinkcodes sind für mich trotz Anleitung sehr unverständlich.
<DaVu> oh, das weiß ich nicht
<DaVu> Das einzige, was mit ad-hoc einfallen würde, wäre ein dmesg. Aber das sagt dir nachher nicht welcher Fehler intern besteht sondern nur, ob das Gerät erkannt worden ist
<DaVu> nebst lsusb
<Jenka> Huhu ppq, den Befehl sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-384 hatte ich am WE noch getestet, brachte leider keine Besserung. Was mich auch etwas verstört, jedesmal wenn ich Ubuntu gestartet habe, verstellt sich in Windows die Zeit um 2 Stunden nach hinten :D
<ppq> Jenka, dann setzt da wohl windows die hardware-uhr auf MESZ, während ubuntu UTC erwartet
<ppq> oder andersrum
<ppq> weiß ich gerade nicht mehr :)
<ppq> naja, mit NTP sollte es egal sein
<ppq> musst in windows aktivieren.
<Jenka> Nja, die Zeiteinstellung ist ja aktuell noch her das geringere Problem xD
<ppq> Jenka, mach bitte mal folgendes: nvidia-384 löschen mit "sudo apt purge nvidia-384", dann neu installieren und die gesamte ausgabe von apt mal in den pastebin
<ppq> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ppq> fürs protokoll: Xorg.0.log sah letztes mal danach aus, als ob das kernelmodul nicht gebaut wurde
 * Jenka bei der CMD etwas nostalgisch an Win 3.11 denken muss
<Jenka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s8dYP5DJzr/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Jenka> Wofür stehen in dem Log denn (WW), (**),(II),(--) ?
<jokrebel> WW = Warnung  EE = Error
<jokrebel> II ...glaub Information
<Jenka> Ah ok, einleuchtend xD
<ppq> Jenka, ich meinte die ausgabe des befehls "sudo apt install nvidia-384" nachdem du das paket mir purge einmal komplett runtergeschmissen hast. in der ausgabe würde man fehlermeldungen beim bauen des kernelmoduls sehen
<ppq> Jenka, ansonsten auch mal dies ausführen: sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh
<ppq> das erzeugt gleich ein ganzes archiv voller nützlicher logs
<ppq> (äh, nicht archiv. aber gepackt halt)
<Jenka> Hm, hatte die installation durchlaufen lassen und nach dem Dialog für das Secure Boot !paste ausgeführt. Vorher hatte ich bei der Installation nicht die Möglichkeit noch ein Befehl abzusetzen
<ppq> ah, secure boot ist aktiviert?
<ppq> das könnte evtl. die ursache sein
<ppq> mach das mal aus im uefi-setup
<Jenka> hm, der Computer sagt aktuell nein xD, die Option ist ausgegraut. 
 * Jenka mal das Handbuch konsultiert
<Jenka> xD Kanns sein dass dafür der "Shim uefi key manager" ist, bei dem kann ich die Option change secure mode wählen. Leider scheint der das PW nicht akzeptieren zu wollen, welches ich bei der treiberinstallation einstellen kann :/
<Jenka> Oke, *angst* habs nun über das BIOS ausbekommen. Beim Login von Ubuntu aus versehen den Gastaccount angeklickt und ganz kurz war im Hintergrund der Windowsscreen :D
<dreamon__> würde gerne "xterm -e ...." mein script in einem Fenster starten wollen .. Das geht soweit, nur erscheint das Fenster im Vordergrund. Es stiehlt mir die Tastatur und drängt sich in den Vordergrund.
<dreamon__> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit es beim Starten in den Fenster Hintergrund zu schicken. Es darf da sein, aber nicht vorne
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, wmctrl bieter Moeglichkeiten die Fenster ueber das Terminal zu kontrollieren, allerdings sehe ich da gerade keine Moeglichkeit ein Fenster zu ignorieren.
<dreamon__> xterm -e sleep 60 & export APP_PID=$! ; echo "→→→"$APP_PID ;xdotool search --pid $APP_PID
<dreamon__> Ich hatte gehofft über xdotool vielleicht das hinzubekommen. aber das mit der Pid geht nicht soooo wie erwartet.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, schon das hier gesehen? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/21277738/
<le_bot> Title: linux - wmctrl to open window without focus - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<dreamon__> Robert_Zenz, COOL.. einfach vorher den Focus speichern, starten und wiederherstellen.. Warum kommt man da nicht selbst drauf ;) DANKE
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, kann aber sein dass es dann flackert, aber das musst du ausprobieren.
<Jenka> ppq, Läuft nun, vielen Dank für die Hilfe & Geduld :)
<dreamon__> xdotool getactivewindow > /tmp/.window_id; xterm -e sleep 15 &; xdotool windowfocus $(cat /tmp/.window_id); xdotool windowactivate $(cat /tmp/.window_id)
<dreamon__> Irgendwo hab ich wohl einen Bock geschossen.
<dreamon__> XGetWindowProperty[_NET_WM_DESKTOP] failed (code=1)
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, works for me...allerdings zu schnell, da muss noch irgendwie ein sleep rein nach dem starten vom xterm.
<dreamon__> merkwürdig. Hier nicht.. 
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, okay, jetzt bekomme ich so etwas aehnliches, XGetWindowProperty[_NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW] failed (code=1)
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, koennte eine race condition sein, das Fenster wird gerade erzeugt und wir versuchen mit xdotool darauf zuzugreifen.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, japp, das bei mir ist definitiv eine race condition...
<dreamon__> hab aber ein sleep nach dem xterm eingebaut .. hat auch nichts geändert
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, mh, ich habe hier eine Bash falls das einen Unterschied macht. Das ist jetzt meine Seite: https://pastebin.com/CzX58naL
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] #!/usr/bin/env sh WINDOW=$(xdotool getactivewindow) xterm -e sleep 3s & - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<_moep_> https://www.twitch.tv/kitboga lol
<le_bot> Title: Twitch (at www.twitch.tv)
<dreamon__> Ok, würde gehen. Fenster ist war immer noch sichtbar aber nicht mehr im Fokus
<dreamon__> xdotool getactivewindow > /tmp/.window_id; xterm -e sleep 200 &; sleep 0.1; xdotool windowfocus $(cat /tmp/.window_id);
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, siehe mein Skript, du brauchst da noch windowactivate hinten nach.
<dreamon__> Aber das verursachte doch den Fehler.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, das activate?! Okay, das ist jetzt komisch...was hattest du denn da fuer ein Fenster im Fokus beim starten?
<dreamon__> terminal (Terminator)
<dreamon__> Eventuell liegts das ich zsh verwende?
<dreamon__> Aber dein Script zeigt ja den gleichen Fehler.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, mh, ich habe hier auch Terminator zu dem er einwandfrei zurueck kehrt (allerdings Sawfish als WM). probier mal die Reihenfolge von activaet/fokus zu aendern oder ein sleep daziwschen.
<dreamon__> Selbst das hier meldet den Fehler → xdotool getactivewindow > /tmp/.window_id; xterm -e sleep 15 &;  sleep 1; xdotool windowactivate $(cat /tmp/.window_id); xdotool windowfocus $(cat /tmp/.window_id);
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, sehr komisch. :/
<dreamon__> Robert_Zenz, Einer schreibt, könnte am Grafiktreiber liegen.. egal.
<dreamon__> Robert_Zenz, Hab die Lösung → xterm -iconic -e sleep 15 & ; echo "FERTIG"
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon__, noch besser.
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-12
<interrobangd> ping!
<doev> hi. Ich möchte einen Rechner per crontab wecken. Der Befehl /usr/sbin/etherwake -i eno1 xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx funktioniert als root ausgeführt. Mit crontab -e habe ich folgednes eingetragen:
<doev> */1 0 * * * /usr/sbin/etherwake -i eno1 xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<doev> Jede Minute sollte der Rechner doch dann geweckt werden .... es passiert aber nichts.
<doev> hmm ... Wichtig ist, dass am Ende der Tabelle ein Kommentar oder eine Leerzeile stehen. Ähnlich wie die fstab muss die crontab mit einer Leerzeile enden! 
<doev> tut es
<dadrc> dein cronjob läuft nur von 00:00 bis 00:59
<dadrc> dann aber einmal pro minute
<doev> oh ... nicht gesehen :)
<doev> es geht ... danke
<maxes> Nach dem mir im xubuntu Channel keiner Helfen kann / will, versuche ich es mal hier...
<maxes> Ich würde gerne meine Favoriten im xfce Menü bereinigen und einen eigenen Ordner (z.b. rechts unter "Zubehör") anlegen und diesen befüllen
<maxes> Unter "Einstellungen -> Menübearbeitung" habe ich den Ordner angelegt, aber ich wollte eigentlich nicht für jeden meiner Favs einen eigenen Starter erzeugen.
<maxes> Jemand eine Lösung / Vorschlag?
<agentsoul> Hallo gibt es Software mit der man unter Ubuntu PDF/A-3 Dateien erstellen kann und auch andere Dateien einbetten? Google ist wenig hilfreich mit pdf und A3 wie Ihr euch vorstellen könnt
<agentsoul> Oder lande ich wenn ich in Ghostcsript "-q -dPDFA" angebe immer bei der aktuellsten PDF-A Version?
<maxes> agentsoul: Via Libreoffice ein A3 Dokument erstellen und in PDF (Porgramm intern) exportieren
<maxes> mit dem "PDF-Print" (kenne ich nur in Xubuntu) unter Druckoption die Seitengröße auf A3 stellen.
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-13
<rentier> Wieder einmal ist Tweetdeck nicht in der Lage, zahlreiche in tweets eingebette Videos abzuspielen, die auf dem Twitter-Website problemlos laufen. Dieses Problem betrifft aber nur Firefox unter Linux, auf einem Windowsrechner funktioniert es.
<rentier> Wieso ist das so? War vor ein paar Wochen (Monaten?) schon mal, ging dann "von alleine" weg.
<stevieh1> schau halt in die Debug Konsole vom FF.
<rentier> stevieh1, wie geht das und wonach kucke ich da?
<stevieh1> da frag mal tante gugl
<dadrc> F12
<bodiro> rentier: probier doch mal einen anderen Browser. Chrome z.B. Dann geht es evtl. auch unter Linux.
<DLBB> DE8MSH_Marco
<DLBB> ba
<Tim__> Ich habe einen USB-Adapter für ein W-LAN-Signal, der hat sich von allein installiert. Ich suche ein Druckermodell, dass das auch so machen würde. Kennt zufällig jemand einen Ubuntu-kompatiblen Drucker?
<Scytale89> HP hat traditionell unter Linux gut unterstützte Drucker. Es gibt auch ein graphisches Tool für z.B. die Füllstandanzeige
<Rochvellon> jo, die hplip ist fast so komfortabel wie unter Windows
<Tim__> nicht schlecht
<Tim__> aber der W-LAN-Adapter hat ja sofort funtioniert ohne zusätzliche Software.
<Tim__> so etwas suche ich
<Scytale89> Mein Gerät hier ist ein Multifunktionsgerät von HP (Officejet 4655). Ab Ubuntu 17.04 (?) wird es sofort erkannt, wenn es im leichen WLAN ist, ohne dass auf dem Betriebssystem etwas gesondert konfigurierte werden müsse
<Tim__> ja vielen Dank für die Auskunft
<Rochvellon> Tim__: die Software ist bereits im Kernel integriert, deswegen konnte Linux den Stick auch gleich ansprechen. Bei Ubuntu wird standardmäßig auch die hplip installiert und zumindest per USB angeschlossene Drucker sollten damit ootb zu verwenden sein
<Scytale89> Mein HP Drucker funktioniert plug&play. Du kannst zusätzlich dazu hplip-gui für schöne Features installieren. Ist aber über die IP des Druckers alles als Webanwendung zu erreichen
 * Rochvellon hat hier einen HP OJ per WLAN eingebunden
<stevieh> ich mag brother trotzdem lieber
<Satorifoxx> Moin
<Satorifoxx> Jetzt hab ich es geschafft.
<Satorifoxx> Zumindest meine ich es.
<Satorifoxx> Lenovo Thinkpad R61 mit Wlanstick und Fingerprintreader
<holgersson> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Nur für’s Protokoll: Biometriedaten sind eine verdammt schlechte Idee als Authentisierung.
<Satorifoxx> Wie war das mit der Abfrage? Ls oder soetwas Prozessorgeschwindigkeit?
<Satorifoxx> Holgersson, danke für den Tipp. Ich habe den reader ja nicht installiert.
<Satorifoxx> Das Problem ist jetzt nur: Ich hab ne 80 GB Platte und ich hätte gern Automount
<holgersson> Satorifoxx: Ach, solange du das nur als Spielerei an hast… ich möchte nur niemanden in’s Messer laufen lassen :-)
<holgersson> Satorifoxx: Ich schmeiß dir mal diesen Wiki-Artikel entgegen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab/ -> such nach dem Abschnitt "Automount mit systemd"
<le_bot> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> nabend. wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass die einstellung unter "klangeinstellungen -> ausgang -> verbindungsglied auf kopfhörer gespeichert bleibt nachdem ich das so eingestellt habe? nach dem neustart ist es immer auf "Line-Ausgang"?
<p01nt3r> "pactl stat" gibt mir nur komisches zeugs aus
<p01nt3r> und die ausgabe von "pactl list" ist auch mehr als unüberschaubar.
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-14
<Satorifoxx> hat sich wine verändert? wo finde ich denn wine-hq?
<tomreyn> unverändert unter https://www.winehq.org/
<le_bot> Title: WineHQ - Run Windows applications on Linux, BSD, Solaris and macOS (at www.winehq.org)
<Satorifoxx> Danke
<TechChristoph> Hallo Zusammen
<tomreyn> moinsen
<maxes> Ich bräuchte Hilfe beim umbauen / umsortieren meines xfac Menu
<maxes> da meine Favoriten Liste recht lang ist, würde ich gerne einen eigenen Punkt in der Liste unter "Zubehör" eröffnen
<maxes> Den Unterpunkt habe ich angelegt, aber wie bekomme ich meine Favoriten jetzt darein??  Drag & Drop??
<maxes> Unter "/home/<username>/.local/share/desktop-directories/menulibre-<name>.directory" wird nur der Name des Menu Punkts angelegt,
<maxes> aber keine Starter Verknüpfungen. 
<maxes> wo könnte ich diese finden??
<maxes> jemand eine Idee?
<maxes> schonmal danke für die Hilfe!
<tomreyn> maxes: was ist "xfac"?
<f00> hallo
<k1l_> tomreyn: xfce denke ich
<maxes> tomreyn k1l_ ähm, genau
<k1l_> maxes: gibt es da nicht einfach menulibre oder so zum editieren vom menü?
<TechChristoph> wo kann man den lockscreen verändern, bzw. das Bild 
<TechChristoph> ich möchte kein Bild haben 
<TechChristoph> einfach den Benutzernamen zum anmelden und das passwort 
<maxes> <k1l_> es gibt das "Menübearbeitung" dort habe ich den Ordner erstellt, und soweit ich sehe, müsste ich jeden einzelnen starter neu per hand anlegen
<tomreyn> https://wiki.bluesabre.org/menulibre_faq
<le_bot> Title: menulibre_faq [Xubuntu Project Docs & Staging Wiki] (at wiki.bluesabre.org)
<tomreyn> da steht wo menulibre daten speichert
<maxes> tomreyn: Danke, ich glaub das ist es. werde mal was ausprobieren
<maxes> tomreyn: so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe ist *.desktop der starter, und *.directory der Ordner Name?!
<maxes> tomreyn: salso einfach unter <Filename> die ganzen starter aufführen und gut...
<tomreyn> maxes: kenne mich damit eigentlich bisher auch gar nicht aus. aber habs mir mal eben angeschaut und ich glaube ich verstehe jetzt wie die ordnerstrukturen zustande kommen,
<tomreyn> maxes: wenn ich dich richtig verstehe hast du im ordner zubehör einen unterordner angelegt, und möchtest nun dass darin starter erscheinen
<tomreyn> starter sind die .desktop-dateien, dioe liegen immer unter ~/.local/share/applications/
<maxes> tomreyn: ich habe UNTER "Zubehör" einfach einen weiteren Ordner/Punkt eröffnen
<tomreyn> also in genau diesem verzeichnis, nicht in unterverzeichnissen
<tomreyn> die ordnerstruktur wird in den .desktop-dateien selbst abgebildet, und zwar im Feld "Category"
<maxes> nur ein teil liegt unter ~/.local/share/applications/
<tomreyn> beispiel: in meiner englischsprachigen xfce-variante habe ich einen starter im hauptmenü angelegt, der hat die Categories=X-XFCE;X-Xfce-Toplevel
<tomreyn> außerdem hab ich einen starter im untermenü accessories angelegt, der hat Categories=Utility;X-XFCE;X-Xfce-Toplevel;
<tomreyn> also zusätzlich das "Utility".
<tomreyn> "Utility" ist hier der Category-Name, "Accessories" dessen Beschreibung (die dann im Menü angezeigt wird)
<tomreyn> mach dir am besten um das nachzuvollzeihen auch einfach zwei gelcih betitelte starter - einen ins hauptmenü, einen in ein untermenü, und dann führe diff gegen die beiden .desktop-dateien aus
<tomreyn> du wirst sehen dass sie sich nur in dem Feld "Category" unterscheiden
<maxes> tomreyn: genau so habe ich es eben ausprobiert
<tomreyn> ok, dann kann ich wohl nichts zusätzliches beisteuern. ;-) viel erfolg!
<maxes> Unter "~/.config/menus/applications-merged/" liegt die Datei "user-menulibre-<name-hauptordner>.menu"
<maxes> darin ist einmal die Datei vom Menu aufgeliestet, und im "Include" die "Filename" der starter
<tomreyn> ah okay dann lag ich da doch falsch
<maxes> einfach runter geschrieben...
<maxes> die Warnung ist nett: "<!-- Do not edit manually - generated and managed by xdg-desktop-menu -->"
<maxes> wenn es den nur über das Desktop-menu einfach ginge...
<maxes> tomreyn: Danke für den Link!
<tomreyn> :)
 * maxes ist mal das neu gelernte umsetzen und räumt jetzt erst mal sein Menu auf... :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-15
<tokam> Hallo
<tokam> ich würde gerne ein Video von der Webcam 24/7 als Überwachungsmitschnitt aufzeichnen und ggf. mir dann Zeitraffer davon ansehen.
<tokam> gibt es eine entsprechende gute Software?
<ppq> tokam, ffmpeg wenn du eine cli-lösung willst oder vlc, wenn du gui bevorzugst
<ppq> tokam, ansonsten ist motion nett
<ppq> !motion
<ppq> hmpf
<tokam> Danke.
<tokam> Ich schaue mir motion an. Falls es nicht so gut ist, interessiert mich der entsprechende ffmpeg Befehl
<tokam> um am Ende des Abends ein 24 Stunden Video im Highspeed durchlauf sehen zu können.
<ppq> tokam, letzteres kann jeder player, einfach beschleunigt abspielen. mpv (nachfolger von mplayer) ist imho der beste
<tokam> motion hat keine gui?
<ppq> nur son webinterface
<tokam> Kann ich das Video komprimieren? 
<tokam> mit ffmpg?
<tokam> bei der aufnahme?
<tokam> suche ein günstiges format
<ppq> x264/x265 und mkv-container
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-08
<mnassAn> tomreyn, nein Platte voll isses nicht, aber so ist das auch kein Problem, wenn ich das Display wieder aktiviert kriege
<mnassAn> 2. Frage, kann man unter Lubuntu 18.04 ein Laptop Touchpad abstellen. das ThinkPad hat ja den "Nippel", denn nutze ich in der regel, komme aber immer wieder aufs Touchpad, was üble auswirkungen hat
<tomreyn> mnassAn: wenn du den standard desktop hast, also die gnome-shell, dann findest du in den gnome-tweaks (ggf. erst installieren) unter keyboard & Mouse die Option touchpad -> disable while typing. das reicht in der regel schon
<tomreyn> dass das display ausm suspend nicht aufwacht wird ein scpi-problem sein, ggf. mal bios updaten und mal das systemlog nach acpifehlern durchgucken und je nachdem was sich da so findet ggf. http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html probieren. 
<le_bot> Title: Linux: ACPI: Fix problems with Suspend, Resume, and Missing devices using acpi_osi= (at iam.tj)
<mnassAn> syndaemon -i 2 -d - deaktiviert das mousepad beim schreiben -- muss mal gucken ob man das damit auch ganz deaktivieren kann
<tomreyn> achso, dachte du nutzt libinput, nicht die synaptics tools.
<mnassAn> k.a. - das wars was ich auf https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad/#Mit-der-Hilfe-von-syndaemon gefunden hab - gibt auch noch ne Methode die per Hotkey ein und auszuschalten auf der Seite
<le_bot> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mnassAn> jedenfalls ist das ding erst mal aus ... und ich zufrieden
<lher> @tomreyn,@le_bot, danke für den Hinweis
<tomreyn> freut mich dass der hinweis von vergangener woche geholfen hat ;-)
<fedcab> Hallo; kann mir jemand sagen, wie das locale setting (in .profile oder .bashrc) die Tastatur-Einstellungen beeinflusst. (Bin auf linux mint unterwegs. Ich weiß nicht, ob das was ausmacht.) Als ich meine selbstgestrickte locale "en-DE" aktiviert hatte, hat meine Tastatur keine dead-keys mehr unterstützt. Und ich würde gerne verstehen, warum. Bin dankbar für Hinweise auf doku.
<eboladoc> setxkbmap de? 
<Fuchs> locale sollte theoretisch keinen Einfluss haben, aber es kann gut sein, dass was-auch-immer-welcher-Desktop-Du-nutzt das interpretiert. 
<fedcab> Fuchs: linux mint cinnamon
<fedcab> Dachte ich auch.
<Fuchs> dann waere es trotzdem besser, im passenden Supportkanal zu fragen und nicht hier
<Fuchs> weil deren Sonderheiten kennen hier vermutlich eher wenige
<fedcab> Bin schon dabei. Meine IRC-settings habe ich aber bei einem System-Umzug mitgenommen. Und hier gibt's kein mint-support-forum. Entschuldigung. Bin schon weg. ;-)
<tokam> Hallo
<tokam> ich habe einen Ubuntu Server (plesk ubuntu 16.10 mit do-release upgrade geupgraded) apache war dann offline
<tokam> ich habe ihn gerebootet und komme nun nicht mehr per ssh drauf und apache ist offline
<Robert_Zenz> tokam, Entweder der Server kommt nicht mehr hoch, die services kommen nicht mehr hoch oder die Firewall verhindert alles.
<tokam> server ist oben weil er pingt
<tokam> ich richte gerade ein chroot im rescue ein
<tokam> was jetzt echt strange ist, ssh geht auch nicht auf das resque system?
<tokam> kommt nicht hoch.
<tokam> vorher ohne rescue boot kam, verbindung abgelehnt
<tokam> jetzt pingt er nicht mal 
<tokam> bin drin mit chroot
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nqRHXPq8MT/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> sources.list
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CYQtkJ27gy/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> sources.list.distUpgrade
<tokam> https://support.plesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360002913773-Does-Plesk-support-Ubuntu-18-04-
<le_bot> Title: Does Plesk support Ubuntu 18.04? – Plesk Help Center (at support.plesk.com)
<tokam> ich brauche dringend hilfe den server online zu bringen
<tokam> wie kann ich zunächst ssh reparieren? 
<tokam> ich bin nun im chroot drin
<tokam> root@:/etc/apt/sources.list.d# systemctl status ssh
<tokam> System has not been booted with systemd as init system (PID 1). Can't operate.
<j0k> was ist (war) denn überhaupt ein "plesk ubuntu"?)
<tokam> ubuntu 16.10 mit plesk 17.x 
<tokam> ich reboote den server nochmals ohne recovery modus aber ich befürchte ich komme wieder nicht auf den ssh zugriff
<j0k> und 16.10? wieso nicht 16.04 LTS ... ich vermute dass 16.10 gar nicht mehr supported ist (ohne jetzt nachgeschaut zu haben) und deshalb ggf. auf das do-release-upgrade dann nicht mehr korrekt funktionieren kann
<tokam> ja 16.04 war drauf
<j0k> die Zwischenversionen haben in der Regel nur ein halbes Jahr support
<j0k> dann hast Du was falsch gemacht. 
<tokam> ich komme nicht mehr auf den ssh server wenn das system ohne recovery bootet 
<tokam> ich habe nur do-release-upgrade ausgeführt
<tokam> Connection closed by 85.xxx.xxx.20 port 22
<j0k> Wenn es ein 16.04 LTS war hättest Du wohl besser per auf LTS-only stehen lassen sollen und direkt auf 18.04 upgraden
<j0k> "nur"
<tokam> ich habe auf 18.04 geupgraded
<j0k> und was erzählst Du dann von 16.10?
<tokam> kann mir bitte jemand helfen den ssh server zunächst zu reparieren und dann apache wieder zum laufen zu bekommen
<tokam> j0k: war ein fehler, ich bin gerade mega in panik
<tokam> weil der kunde extra sagte eine downtime wäre schlimm
<j0k> dann wär wohl jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt das Backup einzuspielen
<tokam> das dauert doch auch ewig 
<tokam> außerdem wären dann alle unsere buchungen von heute gelöscht in unserem system :(
<tokam> kann man nicht den ssh irgendwie reparieren?
<tokam> und apache on bringen?
<j0k> das nun versuchen grade zu ziehen erst recht ... und ohne Erfolgsgarantie
<j0k> also meines bescheidenen Wissens nach
<tokam> ich probiere mir eine lara konsole zu besorgen von strato mit bild zugriff auf den server
<tokam> naja aber das wird nicht gehen bei einem v-server
<koegs> Was sagen denn die Logs?
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-09
<tempii> hi@ll, fail@letsencrypt_ubuntu18.04....irgendwo hakts bei mir, hab auch schon mit '--debug' durchgesehen, aber irgendwie verlier ich den überblick da. https://pastebin.com/u1MXE4F2
<le_bot> Title: letsencrypt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> und, was geht nicht?
<tempii> er schmeist mir raus: "Verify error", aber ich find keinen ansatzpunkt https://pastebin.com/t20gdSVK
<le_bot> Title: [Tue Apr 9 14:09:40 UTC 2019] Verifying: mydomain.de [Tue Apr 9 14:09:43 UTC - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> im normalfall findet das Ding die Dateien nicht, was meist an einer Fehlkonfiguration des nginx liegt.
<stevieh> das mydomain.de wird aber sicher nicht das sein, was du magst?
<tempii> nein, "mydomain"....is nur eine variable.
<stevieh> wie gesagt, versuch mal "von Hand" an die Dateien zu kommen... 
<Frickelpit> Da kommt ein 404
<Frickelpit> Kleiner Tipp nebenbei: Wenn man schon die Domain anpasst, sollte man die IP daneben auch evtl. anpassen.
<stevieh> hehe.
<tempii> Frickelpit: yoyo, ich merk schon....danke. mein kopf rauch heute leucht.^^
<tempii> *leicht
<tempii> jedenfalls im verzeichnis /var/www/letsencrypt-challenges/.well-known/acme-challenge findet er die datei auch mit der challange. ich denke auch das das problem davor liegt.
<tempii> wo finde ich denn eine beispielkonfiguration von nginx die auf letsencrypt angepasst worden is....die könnte ich dann vergleichen.
<Frickelpit> tempii: Du kannst mal mit namei -mo /var/www/letsencrypt-challenges/.well-known/acme-challenge den Weg verfolgen und anschauen, wer wann wo was lesen darf.
<Frickelpit> Ansonsten hilft es auch meist, wenn man die nginx config postet
<tempii> output@namei -mo(...) https://pastebin.com/6gmdfyB3
<le_bot> Title: f: /var/www/letsencrypt-challenges/.well-known/acme-challenge drwxr-xr-x root - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Frickelpit> tempii: Bitte nicht ungefragt in einem Query, zumal ich kurz vor Feierabend bin und vermutlich eher weniger hier reinschaue.
<tempii> Frickelpit: ok, sry....werd ich mir für die zukunft merken.
<marc_> moin, kurze frage: ist es normal, dass es ein paar sekunden dauert, bis der passwort-prompt im terminal kommt, wenn ich sudo-befehle ausführe? ist irgendwie erst seit einer neuinstallation von 18.10 so
<tomreyn> nö, könnte ein resolver, problem sein
<marc_> gibts da ne lösung? sonst mach ich den laptop noch mal platt und installiere das system neu
<tomreyn> systemd-resolve --status
<tomreyn> guck mal dass die nameserver die da gelistet sind auch richtig funktionieren
<marc_> https://pastebin.com/HNpqMLkv
<le_bot> Title: LLMNR setting: no MulticastDNS setting: no DNSOverTLS setting: no DN - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tomreyn> neuinstallation alleine würde da wohl erst mal nix bringen
<tomreyn> oh das ist ja wenig
<tomreyn> hast du keinen internetzugang von dem system?
<marc_> doch, doch
<marc_> da folgen noch einige ip-adressen
<tomreyn> interessant wäre was für die Netzwerkverbindung mit der du dich zum internet verbindest für DNS-Server angegeben sind
<marc_> wie finde ich das raus?
<koegs> Wurde der Hostname nachträglich geändert?
<marc_> ja
<koegs> Und steht der auch in /etc/hosts ?
<marc_> sek
<marc_> nope, habe ihn geändert
<marc_> problem solved
<koegs> Jupp
<marc_> danke!!
<koegs> Internet ist bei lokal sudo ja auch uninteressant :)
<marc_> man lernt nie aus :)
<unicatx> Hi, wie kann das geschehen, dass ein neu installiertes xubuntu 18.04 607.586 kB RAM belegt. Ich beobachte in der letzten Zeit die unglaubliche Aufblähung des belegten RAMs. Vor 3 Monaten belegte xubuntu nach Neustart ca. 320-360 RAM. Wodurch kommt der Unterschied von ca. 300MB zustande?  
<k1l> unicatx: kommt halt drauf an welche dienste und programme da laufen
<ppq> vorhandenen ram auszunutzen ist besser als ihn nicht auszunutzen
<k1l> davon mal ganz abgesehen. ram, der nicht genutzt wird ist rausgeschmissenes geld
<ppq> vor allem browser gönnen sich ordentlich
 * Rochvellon hat wegen des Browsers jetzt auf 32 GB aufgerüstet
<unicatx> für mich hat schlankes System die unbedingte Priorisierung.. deshalb bin ich ein wenig überrascht..
<k1l> das ist so der falsche ansatz
<unicatx> ich verstehe Eure Argumente schon...
<ppq> "schlank" heißt halt, dass es auch mit wenig ram funktioniert
<ppq> wenn mehr da ist, wird auch mehr benutzt. alles andere macht keinen sinn
<k1l> solange ram nicht knapp ist im system sollte das system sich soviel ram nehmen wo geht
<Rochvellon> ppq: ich habe noch nicht festgestellt, dass der Browser sich nun mehr RAM gönnt. Endlich habe ich genug RAM frei, damit nicht immer rumgeswappt wird, wenn ich mal ein größeres Programm starten will
<ppq> Rochvellon, gib mal about:memory ein
<Rochvellon> ppq: aktuell belegt bei mir der Browser rund 3 GB
<Rochvellon> den hatte ich auch erst heute neugestartet
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-10
<EFT_> hi.
<EFT_> könnt ihr mir bitte bei folgendem problem helfen?: wenn ich in meinem browser (firefox 64-bit) "amazon.de" eingebe, bekomme ich die meldung "diese verbindung ist nicht sicher" ("www.amazon.de verwendet ein ungültiges Sicherheitszertifikat. Das Zertifikat gilt nur für folgende Namen: *.smartdnsproxy.com, smartdnsproxy.com Das Zertifikat ist am 2. November 2018, 00:59:59 GMT+1 abgelaufen. Die aktuelle Zeit ist 10. April 2019, 16:10
<EFT_> IN")
<j0k> stimmt Deine Uhrzeit/Datum?
<j0k> ah
<j0k> hier leitet Firefox korrekt nach https://www.amazon.de/ weiter
<LetoThe2nd> für mich riecht das danach dass du nen lustigen vpn anbieter namens "smartdnsproxy" verwenden willst, und der dir deine verschlüsselung (und was weiss ich was noch alles) verhackstückt
<LetoThe2nd> nimm den käse raus, und schon gehts wieder :)
<j0k> EFT_: 66.0.2 (64-Bit) unter Ubuntu 18.04
<EFT_> j0k: ja, die uhrzeit stimmt.
<EFT_> LetoThe2nd: du  hast wahrscheinlich recht. ich hatte da mal was installiert. wie genau nehme ich das wieder raus?
<LetoThe2nd> EFT_: mach die anleitung die du damals befolgt hast rückwärts :)
<EFT_> LetoThe2nd: puuu. mal sehen, ob ich die wieder finde. das war im sommer letzten jahres, als ich in frankreich war und deutsches TV auf dem notebook schauen wollte (wegen der fußball-WM).
<LetoThe2nd> EFT_: dann viel spass. :) unter umständen hilfts die diversen netzwerk-einstellungen durchzusehen, aber ich hab gerade auch nicht die zeit mich da näher damit zu befassen, sorry.
<EFT_> LetoThe2nd: schon okay. danke erst mal!
<EFT_> test
<tomreyn> EFT_: puh, hoffentlich machst du mit diesem browser keine wichtigen sachen, wie onilinebanking und private daten eingeben oder edich irgendwo einloggen und so.
<tomreyn> vermutlich hast du sowas gemacht http://support.smartdnsproxy.com/customer/portal/articles/1675839-ubuntu-dns-setup-for-smart-dns-proxy
<le_bot> Title: Smart DNS Proxy | Ubuntu DNS Setup for Smart DNS Proxy (at support.smartdnsproxy.com)
<ppq> ein DNS server, der erst nach login funktioniert? weia :)
<EFT_> tomreyn: richtig. das hatte ich damals gemacht. ich habe jetzt in den ipv4-einstellungen "methode" wieder auf "automatisch (dhcp)" gesetzt und unter "zusätzliche DNS server" die IP rausgenommen und das ganze gespeichert. ich kann amazon.de aber noch immer nicht aufrufen. muss  ich den pc evtl. neustarten?
<EFT_> (ich verwende übrigens lubuntu, nicht ubuntu)
<ppq> das netzwerk neu starten sollte reichen
<EFT_> ok, ich versuchs mal.
<tomreyn> einmal im network manager die verbindung abbauen und wieder aufbauen klappt vermutlich auch.
<tomreyn> aber network restart kommt ohne verbindungsabbruch aus, also ist das eigentlich besser
<tomreyn> im webbrowser bitte auch den cache per strg-SHIFT-entfernen löschen und den webbrowser neustarten
<EFT__> hey leute. hat geklappt! vielen dank!
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-11
<stevieh> womit kann ich die netzwerkbandbreite für ein programm/prozess bestimmen? Brauch ich dazu die komplette qdics tc etc.kette, oder geht das auch einfacher?
<LupusE> quos und einfach wiederspricht sich schon. wir hatten es damals mit 'tc' geloesst und verschiedene dienste auf verschiedenen virtuellen interfaces laufen lassen. pro prozess war (vor ca 6 jahren) nicht 'einfach' ohne proxy moeglich.
<LupusE> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trickle/  <- das sieht spannend aus, wenn es sich um einen nicht laufenden prozess (service) handelt.
<le_bot> Title: Trickle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<server24h> Guten Morgen zusammen
<j0k> server24h: Hi was liegt an?
<server24h> hi jok kurze frage bzw kleines problem ich bin gerade dabei ein ftp auf ubuntu zu installieren und komme bei einer sache nicht weiter                                      Add the following lines to /etc/ssh/sshd_config file                           und da soll ich folgendes eintragen   :        Subsystem sftp internal-sftp
<server24h>     Match group ftpaccess
<server24h>     ChrootDirectory %h
<server24h>     X11Forwarding no
<server24h>     AllowTcpForwarding no
<Fuchs> server24h: was nimmst Du denn da als Doku die das empfiehlt? 
<Fuchs> und: bitte pastebin verwenden wenn Du mehr als 2 Zeilen einfuegen musst. 
<server24h> mom 
<server24h> https://www.interserver.net/tips/kb/install-ftp-ubuntu/
<le_bot> Title: How to Install FTP on Ubuntu - Interserver Tips (at www.interserver.net)
<stevieh> willste jetzt ftp oder sftp installieren? 
<server24h> beides 
<stevieh> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ftp-server.html.de
<le_bot> Title: FTP-Server (at help.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<le_bot> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> das für sftp
<Fuchs> oder halt https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/#sshd-Konfiguration  und  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vsftpd/  
<le_bot> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> was geht denn aber genau nicht?  Und: aufpassen mit dieser Datei, insbesondere wenn das eine remote Buechse ist, auf die Du nur via ssh zugreifen kannst
<stevieh> hehe.
<server24h> ich wollte doch nur wissen in welcher Reie ich die sachen eintragen muss
<stevieh> sftp und ftp haben ungefähr nix miteinander zu tun, aber das irritiert einen immer.
<Fuchs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/#sshd-Konfiguration  in der, und den ganzen Block, unten an der Datei
<le_bot> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<j0k> und die Leute hier wollten Dich nur fragen warum Du nicht einfach die Anleitungen aus dem ubuntuusers Wiki nimmst
<freddyFleisstier> hallöchen, ich hatte eben ne antwort gefunden: "you could use  '--'  to end tmux's flag parsing" versteh aber offen gesagt nich ganz was mit "flag parsing" gemeint is. :/
<j0k> ein wenig mehr Kontext hätte da sicher nicht geschadet um ggf. eine Antwort zu bekommen
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-12
<Brot01> hdparm
<tomreyn> cat
<_moep_> tree
<Fuchs> getfacl 
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich bin 18.04.2 User und kann nicht mehr Updaten! Es kommt immer dass ich kein Internet hab obwohl bis aufs Updaten dass Internet klappt! Eben kamen trotz dieser Meldung 3 Updates rein: Ein Kernel Update, ein Software Update und noch eins, dass hat auch alles geklappt. Aber danach kam die selbe Meldung und es klappt noch nicht mal dass wechseln auf andere Update Server!
<DerProfessor> Ach ja unter Win.10 Pro klappt alles! Es ist also ein Ubuntu Problem
<DaVu> Ich denke, dass wir die Fehlermeldung (die genaue) auf jeden Fall brauchen
<DerProfessor> DaVu: Das Herunterladen von Informationen zu Software-Paketquellen ist gescheitert     Überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung.
<DaVu> kann auch einfach sein, dass der Ubuntu server eine Macke hat
<DaVu> nach welchem Befehl kommt die Meldung?
<DaVu> Oder machst du das über die GUI?
<DerProfessor> Nach dem ich auf die: Aktualisierungsverwaltung geklickt habe, ich hab die im Starter 
<DerProfessor> @ DaVu 
<DaVu> gut, dann benutz doch m al bitte das Terminal und gib dort: sudo apt update 
<DaVu> ein
<Frickelpit> Probier es mal mit einem sudo apt update im Terminal, ob er da die Paketlisten aktualisiert
<DaVu> und wenn das ohne Fehlermeldung geklappt hat, dann im Anschluss: sudo apt upgrade -y
<Frickelpit> Ich würd eher ein sudo apt full-upgrade machen ohne -y und erstmal schauen, was da alles kommt.
<DerProfessor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s6hhFtxX8b/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Da siehste schon den Übeltäter für deine Meldung in der GUI.
<DerProfessor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XrVH5DJJcn/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DerProfessor> Frickelpit: OK was muss ich tun?
<drc> Warten, bis die Google-Dudes ihren Key gefixt haben
<drc> Bis dahin: Die Google-Quellen deaktivieren
<Frickelpit> DerProfessor: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/google-ppas-ungueltig/
<DerProfessor> drc: Oh :o dass kann aber Dauern jetzt vor dem WE! OK thx an alle die geholfen haben. Ich habe dass Google Ding aus gemacht und es klappt wieder alles. Thx nochmal 
<le_bot> Title: Google ppas ungültig › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<tomreyn> deb http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu disco-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<le_bot> Title: Bytemark Hosting - Mirror (at mirror.bytemark.co.uk)
<tomreyn> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security main restricted universe multiverse
<le_bot> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> add these two lines (ignore le_bot) to your /etc/apt/sources.list to get security patches and bug fixes.
<tomreyn> huch sorry, falscher channel
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-14
<agentsoul> Hallo weiß jemand wo Nautilus die Serveradressen in der Liste "Andere Orte" -> "Mit Server verbinden" -> "Zuletzt verwendete Server" speichert?
<Robert_Zenz> agentsoul, keine Ahnung, aber ein Brute-Force Weg um das zu finden waere "grep --recursive "YOUR SERVER ADDRESS" $HOME". Grast halt alle Dateien in deinem Home danach durch. Eventuell kannst du es auch auf ".local" und ".config" limitieren, fuer den Anfang.
<agentsoul> findet leider nichts
<agentsoul> ich habe es mit  grep -I -R 'sftp' * im home versucht
<agentsoul> also nichts passendes
<Robert_Zenz> Probier mal ohne "-I", wahrscheinlich ist das in gconf gespeichert (oder schlimmer).
<tomreyn> ggf. brauchst du auch --text
<agentsoul> also eigentlich bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Serveradresse die in der Liste stand aber nach einem Update nicht mehr in der Liste ist. Ich habe aber halt noch alte Backups. Also andere Lösungsvorschläge willkommen.
<tomreyn> ah wenn sie nicht mehr angezeigt wird dann ist zumindest zu vermuten dass sie auch nicht mehr im dateisystem vorhanden ist
<tomreyn> also im aktiven system, in den backups könnte sie dann noch zu finden sein mit dem grep
<agentsoul> im aktuellen System ist ein ftp Server in der Liste daher suche ich im aktuellen weil ich weiß wie der Treffer aussehen muss, leider nichts auch ohne -I
<tomreyn> grep --text --files-with-matches --recursive '123\.123\.123\.123' ~/.config
<tomreyn> kann natürlich auch sein dass er die bytes einzeln in oktal- oder hexadezimal-notation abspeichert. ;-)
<agentsoul_> ich gebe auf, erstmal
<agentsoul_> danke euch, schönen Sonntag
<dreamon__> Ich bin zu blöde das mit den Rechten hinzukriegen. habe lighttpd installiert und /var/www/html mit "sudo chown www-data -R /var/www/" "sudo chmod 0755 -R /var/www" id zeigt mich als user der group www-data an. Aber wenn ich eine Datei als user reinschreiben will sagt er "keine Berechtigung"
<dreamon> Wenn ich doch Teil der Gruppe bin, warum kann ich da dann nicht reinschreiben?
<dr_bob> Die Rechte passen nicht, dreamon.
<dreamon> dr_bob, Bitte erklärs mir ich seh den Fehler nicht.
<dr_bob> Du brauchst 0775, damit die Gruppe schreiben kann.
<tomreyn> und für rekursuves ändern von datei- und verzeichnisrechten nutzt man besser find: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/349053/change-all-folder-permissions-with-1-command
<le_bot> Title: centos - Change all folder permissions with 1 command - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<dr_bob> dreamon, zumindest bei den Verzeichnissen
<dr_bob> Und das kann man dann in der Tat mit find besser gezielt machen.
<dr_bob> ungefähr so: sudo find /var/www/html -type d -exec chmod -c 0775 {} +
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod/#Rechte-rekursiv-setzen
<le_bot> Title: chmod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Nun geht es..! Danke .. mom noch ne Frage habe es  auch mit 765 versucht da kam auch "keine Berechtigung" warum eigentlich
<dreamon> mit 6 sollte ich doch schreib und leserechte haben. Sehe ich das falsch?
<tomreyn> du brauchst execute-rechte auf verzeichnissen um dort hinen wechseln zu dürfen
<dreamon> tomreyn, Das heißt das verzeichnis muß 7 haben, aber die Dateien darin drüfen 6 haben?
<tomreyn> wenn du nicht rein wechseln darfst, darfst du da auch nix tun
<tomreyn> 7 ist ja rwx, 5 reicht bei verzeichnissen schon
<dreamon> Vielen vielen Dank. 
<j0k> hab ein Netbook geerbt - lenovo ideapad mit Atom Prozessor (laut Windows XP N270 - 1,6 GHz - 1 GN RAM) ich find im Netz irgendwie keine vernünfitgen Infos ob (und welches) Ubuntu da geeignet wäre. (ggf. bin ich heut auch einfach nur doof zu)
<drc> 1 GB RAM ist halt nichts mehr. Lubuntu wird laufen, aber jeder Browser macht dir sofort den RAM zu
<j0k> das ist mir klar
<drc> na dann
<j0k> wenn es denn erst mal läuft kann man ja auch vielleicht den RAM noch aufrüsten. Das würd ich aber nur ungern vorher tun
<j0k> geht da ein ganz normales lubuntu 18.04 64bit?
<j0k> oh! was ist denn ein lenovo quick start menü?
<ghostmag> Hey ihr Lieben, hi @hoodow
<ghostmag> Ich habe auf meinem Rechner Windows 10 und Ubuntu im Dualboot. Klappt alles super. Leider ist der Rechner manchmal aber extrem laut und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich rausfinden kann, was das auslöst. Ich kann nur das Netzteil ausschließen, weil ich das bereits ausgetauscht habe. 
<ghostmag> Hat jemand eine Idee? Unter Windows habe ich einmal versucht, die Grafikkarte zu deaktivieren und mit einem Programm die einzelnen Lüfter runterzufahren, aber leider kann ich das Problem nicht reproduzieren und somit nicht wirklich testen, woran es liegt
<ghostmag> bin dankbar für jede Idee
<stevieh> was ist denn Laut?
<ghostmag> Ich kann das leider nicht ohne Weiteres ausfindig machen. Oder meinst du, wie laut? Ähnelt einem Rattern
<stevieh> naja, du wirst doch wohl rausbekommen könne, was da rattert
<j0k> ist es ein Lüfter? Wenn ja welcher? Der vom Prozessor? Der von der Grafikkarte? Das Netzteil...
<ghostmag> Versuche es gerade zu reproduzieren, aber er will nicht. Konnte bisher leider nicht den genauen Ort ausfindig machen, @stevieh. Vor allem, weil er das natürlich nur macht, wenn ich gerade keine Zeit habe, mich intensiv damit auseinanderzusetzen
<stevieh> tja, dann musst du warten, bis es wieder kommt.
<stevieh> wir warten hier total gespannt mit dir.
<ghostmag> @j0k würde nur das Netzteil ausschließen und gehe stark von einem Lüfter aus. Oder gibt es noch andere Sachen, die Krach machen können?
<ghostmag> Habe eine SSD verbaut, die schließe ich auch aus
<ghostmag> @stevieh :D
<stevieh> es wird also ein Lüfter sein. Wenn der krach macht, wenn er an geht, wird es ein gesteuerter Lüfter sein, also solltest du den REchner zum Rechnen bringen, damit der angeht.
<ghostmag> Versuche gerade maximal viele Youtube Videos zu starten. Bessere Idee?
<ghostmag> Kann von der Youtube-Front mitteilen, dass Kim Kardashian echt erstaunlich viel Hintern hat. Aber der PC reagiert noch nicht drauf
<stevieh> apt search stress
<drc> j0k, der N270 kann kein 64 Bit
<j0k> oh drc danke für die Info
<j0k> dann ist das ja schon fast der Mühe nicht wert :/
<ghostmag> Kriege Rechner zwar überlastet, aber Geräusch nicht reproduziert. Vermute mal, dass es dem draußen zu kalt ist. Gibt es kein schönes Tool für Ubuntu, mit dem man die Lüfter manuell steuern kann?
<ghostmag> Das würde mir bei der Lokalisation auf jeden Fall helfen. Habe nur was unter Windows, aber habe Windows selten gestartet und wenn es dann wieder kommt, würde ich gerne schnell was auskundschaften können
<ghostmag> ah, jetzt gerade zum Beispiel ist es da
<stevieh> so, jetzt machst du den Rechner auf und schaust dir alle Lüfter gut an.
<stevieh> und - wenn du mutig bist - hälst du sogar mal nen Finger dran - bis auf den Netzteil Lüfter. 
<ghostmag> ist leider fest im Schreibtisch, den kann ich nicht ohne Weiteres aufmachen ohne alles abzubauen
<stevieh> du bist echt ne Sissi. Sollen wir dir auch noch den Schreibtisch aufschrauben?
<hoodow> ghostmag: Hallo Stalker.
<ghostmag> :> thanx. Ich kann höchstens den Rechner hier rausschleppen und alles abschließen und dann hoffen, dass das Geräusch wiederkommt
<ghostmag> @hoodow <3
<ghostmag> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung/ Probiere es mal hiermit
<le_bot> Title: Lüftersteuerung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostmag> "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<ghostmag> Es soll wohl nicht sein. Dann lunger ich ein wenig in Windows und warte, bis das Problem auftritt
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-06
<j0k> ein klonen einer kompletten SSD mit dd aus nem laufenden System ist vermutlich keine gute Idee?
<koegs> kann klappen, muss aber nicht
<stevieh> wenn das nicht gerade der DB Server der deutschen Bank ist, hätte ich da keine Hemmungen.
<stevieh> auf nem normalen Desktop ist da nicht viel so offen, dass es kapott geht
<j0k> wo sind da dann Schäden möglich? Nur an der Kopie? Oder ggf. sogar am Orginal?
<stevieh> nur kopie
<stevieh> als für backups ist das immer gut. Für einen Umzug gibt es besseres.
<j0k> sprich: schlimmstenfalls ist halt die Kopie nicht lauffähig
<stevieh> ja, aber hatte ich noch nie.
<stevieh> Aber ich würde es auch nur eingeschränkt für backups schlau halten... weil es halt sinnlos viel platz kostet
<j0k> ist/war auch eher gedacht um mit dem Klone gefahrlos ein Upgrade zu versuchen
<stevieh> würd ich riskieren
<Frickelpit> j0k: ein Klon von einem laufenden System 1:1 ist eine doofe Idee, alleine schon wegen /proc und /sys
<j0k> ah
<j0k> also clonezilla oder auch dd if sda of sdd immer nur aus einem anderen (Live)System heraus? Frickelpit 
<stevieh> was passiert mit proc und sys, wenn der klon started?
<Frickelpit> j0k: sicherheitshalber ja, so hat man auch keine laufenden Prozesse, wenn man klont.
<j0k> nur ist halt dann das Produktivsystem Stunden nicht nutzbar ;-)
<t0g3pii> Hey, ich habe aktuell das Problem das bei einem "apt update" ich nur folgende Nachricht erhalte "XY konnte nicht aufgelöst werden" 
<t0g3pii> Here is my current Source List: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xrhW7CSM6n/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<drc> t0g3pii: für jeden host in der liste oder für einen bestimmten?
<t0g3pii> Für jeden
<drc> Klingt erstmal nach DNS-Problemem … geht normales Internet auf der Kiste?
<drc> `ping google.de` oder so?
<t0g3pii> Ja
<t0g3pii> Ping ~13 zu Google
<drc> `nslookup de.archive.ubuntu.com`
<drc> geht das?
<t0g3pii> `Server:         127.0.0.53
<drc> Ganze Ausgabe bitte, der Anfang hilft nicht viel. Gerne als Pastebin
<t0g3pii> Das ist die gesamte Ausgabe
<t0g3pii> https://pastebin.com/D7etcXRR7
<drc> Pastebin gibt's nicht, sagt Pastebin
<k1l> ging es vorher in dem netz? sitzt du hinter einer firewall/proxy?
<t0g3pii> https://hastebin.com/ipecomijap.makefile
<le_bot> Title: hastebin (at hastebin.com)
<t0g3pii> Es ging vorher mit dem Netz und ich sitze hinter keiner Proxy/Firewall
<drc> Ich mein, gut. Da ist jedenfalls das Problem.
<drc> 18.04?
<t0g3pii> Ja
<stevieh> ich reiz auf null
<drc> Was hast du denn als DNS-Server eingetragen?
<t0g3pii> puuuh, ich denke mal er hat die Automatischen Einstellungen genommen die der Router ihm gegeben hat, wie lass ich mir das nochmal ausgeben? 
<k1l> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<k1l> und mal gucken was mit systemd resolved so los ist: systemctl status systemd-resolved.service
<k1l> es gibt ja sogar "systemd-resolve --status"
<t0g3pii> resolv.conf und systemd-resolve --status Output: https://hastebin.com/gafodasoxo.coffeescript
<le_bot> Title: hastebin (at hastebin.com)
<drc> die v6-einträge wundern mich
<t0g3pii> Weshalb?
<t0g3pii> Die IP Config und Ausgabe von NSLookup auf meinem Windows Rechner im selben Netz: https://hastebin.com/imazalaguh.makefile
<le_bot> Title: hastebin (at hastebin.com)
<drc> völlig andere server … seltsam
<drc> start den resolved mal neu
<t0g3pii> Resolved Neugestartet, apt update und certbot laufen wieder problemlos^^
<t0g3pii> Ich habe zu danken 
<t0g3pii> Hier nun einmal die neuen Ausgaben der vorhin genannten Outputs: https://hastebin.com/uduvejiwuv.coffeescript
<le_bot> Title: hastebin (at hastebin.com)
<t0g3pii> Wenn ich es richtig sehe hat er im Grunde genommen nur "fe80::1e3a:deff:febd:726e" entfernt
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-10
<Elfo> Moin, Ich habe auf meinem Laptop ein Multiboot 18.04 mit Win10 gehabt .. ich hab jetzt die Win10 Partition mit Ext4 formatiert. Wie kriege ich die jetzt einfach schreib und lesbar für user in Ubuntu eingebunden - spielt man da noch mit der Fstab rum wie früher?
<tomreyn> es in die fstab einzutragen ist eine option, die andere übliche herangehensweise auf nem gui-getriebenen desktop wäre es das dateisystem über den file manager bzw über "gio mount" *bedarfsweise* einzubinden.
<Elfo> wenn ich die in dem Filemanager aufmache, ist die schreibgeschützt
<Elfo> wie kriege ich das weg?
<tomreyn> als root / per sudo den mountpunkt für den user lesbar machen
<tomreyn> äh schreibbar
<Elfo> ja- hab schon
<Elfo> kann ich die swp Datei auf das Laufwerk verschieben?
<Elfo> hat die eigentlich ne feste Größe?
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-11
<markus_> hallo, ich versuche gerade einen mariadb-server aufzusetzen
<markus_> lokal komme ich mit dem user drauf aber nicht remote
<Fuchs> markus_: per default ist das zu, ist auch gut so, siehe   https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MariaDB/#Remote-Zugriffe-erlauben  
<le_bot> Title: MariaDB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<markus_> ich habe mit mit ufw schon die verbindung zu meiner ip erlaubt, ssh geht aber mysql nic
<markus_> isch achau mal
<Fuchs> wenn zusaetzlich noch irgend eine Form von Firewall laeuft auf der Buechse, muss der Port da auch auf 
<markus_> 0.0.0.0 sollte als bind-address doch passen
<markus_> netstat -alp liefert auch:
<Fuchs> das wiki meint, man muesse die tatsaechliche IP eintragen, und ich habe gerade keine MariaDB in Griffweite zum Testen 
<Fuchs> Dienst neustarten nach dem Anpassen der Konfiguration nicht vergessen
<markus_> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:mysql           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      17113/mysqld 
<Fuchs> das sieht eigentlich gut aus 
<markus_> ich probier mal die eigentliche IP wobei das dann ziemlich anal wäre - für cronjobs wäre localhost deutlich schneller als übers internet zu gehen
<Fuchs> sicherstellen, dass da nicht noch eine Firewall dazwischenfunkt, und dass die Berechtigungen auf die Datenbanken korrekt sind, MariaDB erlaubt da naemlich durchaus pro-Host Berechtigungen
<markus_> ja komm aber nich rauf
<markus_> user@% ist gesetzt
<Fuchs> dann sollte das eigentlich gehen 
<Fuchs> gibt denn ein MariaDB client von einem anderen Rechner aus eine gescheite Fehlermeldung? 
<markus_> eben nicht
<markus_> und nmap findet auch keinen 3306er port sondern nur 22
<markus_> ist definitiv die firewall
<markus_> jetzt mit der ip geht es wenn ich die firewall deaktiviere
<markus_> witzigerweise geht auf einer anderen kiste der gleiche befehl perfekt...
<markus_> ufw allow from 85.13.x.y to any port 3306
<markus_> mit port 22 geht es ja auch 
<Fuchs> ufw kenne ich dann leider gar nicht, da muss ich an wen anderes verweisen 
<tomreyn> mögliche ursachen: unterschiedliche default policies (traffic von wo nach wo ist grunsätzlich erst mal erlaubt oder verboten) auf den systemen, unterschiedliche iptables chains sind betroffen.
<tomreyn> testen ob ein tcp-port sowohl offen und von der quelle aus erreichbar ist geht von einem anderen computer auf die ziel-ip-adresse (im beispiel hier 10.10.10.10) auf port 3306 per    nc -vv 10.10.10.10 3306
<tomreyn> um das problem weiter einzugrenzen und zu identifizieren ob's ein firewall-problem ist kann man auf dem zielsystem selbst den gleichen befehl einmal gegen die gleiche ip-adresse und einmal gegen 127.0.0.1 ausführen.
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-12
<Ublx> NRETSO EHORF
